#xubuntu 2007-09-10
<hwMoD> Hello friends - I'm trying to convert my brother in law's Acer TravelMate 220 to xubuntu - and after loading the live cd there's nothing on the screen, both in normal mode and in safe graphics mode
<hwMoD> any ideas?
<JoseArcadio> no one's been responding to questions
<hwMoD> :(
<JoseArcadio> i'd just go to #ubuntu and ask
<hwMoD> one down for xubuntu I guess
<JoseArcadio> or even #kubuntu
<sjefen6> If someone desides to look at it... an image of it is at http://www.flickr.com/photos/sjefen6/1352886250/ . feel free to /msg me if you have a solution. good night :D
<nikolam> sjefen6: If you are testing Xubuntu Gutsy tribe5, go to channel #ubuntu+1 and also file a bug. Try using vesa server or some other for your card or just go to the console fith Ctrl+Alt+F2 log in to console,, kill gdm with ps -A | grep gdm , kill process_name o directly to xfce with "startx". Then Update
<cherrybomb> nube here
<cherrybomb> how do you know what version of xubuntu I am running
<cherrybomb> I go to the home page it says 7.04
<cherrybomb> Does that make it what code name
<cherrybomb> Gutsy Tribe or what
<cherrybomb> Does anyone know
<Pumpernickel> 7.04 is Feisty.
<cherrybomb> ok thanks
<cherrybomb> do you know where I could find the code names for all o?f the versions past and present
<Pumpernickel> Warty Warthog; Hoary Hedgehog; Breezy Badger; Dapper Drake; Edgy Eft; Feisty Fawn; Gutsy Gibbon (unstable); Hardy Heron (only a name - no development yet).
<Pumpernickel> That's in chronological order, btw.
<cherrybomb> Are these chacters from some cartoon show
<tonyyarusso> nope
<tonyyarusso> just Mark's little mind at work
<googlegoogle> !seen ellioTB
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seen elliotb - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<rici> !codenames
<ubotu> Ubuntu has awesome release codenames. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/DevelopmentCodeNames for more
<Jester45> so.... there is going to be 2 H's
<Jester45> i figured they would skip to I but ii guess he couldnt think of a good name
<rici> itchy iguana
<Jester45> Itchy (to take a bite of debian's server base) Iguana
<rici> Jester45: snap
<Jester45> make it a LTS pointed to servers more than desktops
<Jester45> i know a lot of poeple use ubuntu for desktop because of the nice repo but debian for is stableness for servers
<Jester45> but i dont think they would like that idea
<Jester45> i my self like cli some times better than a gui
<Jester45> mv+cp+dd > thunar
<Jester45> *+mount
<Jester45> mpd+mpc > anything else for music
<Jester45> mplayer with ASCII out put :0 good for video over ssh :)
<Kr4t05|Lap> I still wish I could mount NFS shares from my desktop. :<
* LikeVinyl is away: El exito es la meta? Pienso que no. La meta es conseguir, defender y mantener nuestra libertad
<Jester45> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<cellofellow> Kr4t05|Lap: use ntfs-3g.
<cellofellow> Kr4t05|Lap: I think you need to set it up in fstab for that, but that's a ten-minute job.
<Kr4t05|Lap> cellofellow, I said NFS, not NTFS. :/
<cellofellow> oh, NFS.
<cellofellow> Yeah, it would be nice to have those (optionally) appear on the desktop.
<cellofellow> (Sometimes I have too many things showing on my desktop I don't want there.)
<Kr4t05|Lap> Um... I think you misunderstood me.
<Kr4t05|Lap> I'm talking about my desktop computer.
<cellofellow> oh, or a LinNeighborhood-style tool.
<cellofellow> um, ok I do missunderstand. What are you talking about?
<Kr4t05|Lap> Two PCs.
<Kr4t05|Lap> One desktop, one laptop.
<Kr4t05|Lap> I have nfs-kernel-server installed on the desktop (Running Kubuntu Fiesty) and two shares set up.
<Kr4t05|Lap> When I try to mount these shares in my laptop (running Xubuntu Fiesty) it won't work.
<Kr4t05|Lap> Nor can I SSH into the desktop from the laptop.
<Kr4t05|Lap> The connection times out.
<cellofellow> You have a firewall set up?
<Kr4t05|Lap> Not to my knowledge.
<cellofellow> `iptables -L`
<Kr4t05|Lap> I used Firestarter a couple times, but I don't have it on.
<Kr4t05|Lap> One moment.
<Kr4t05|Lap> Hrm, how can I change that?
<cellofellow> did it show something?
<Kr4t05|Lap> I originally heard that it was a bug in the Linksys router I had, but I couldn't find a way to fix it.
<cellofellow> what about aptitude search firestarter?
<Kr4t05|Lap> One second, let me get on IRC with the desktop.
<cellofellow> ok
<Kr4t05|Lap> cellofellow, I have firestarter installed on the desktop, yeah.
<cellofellow> is it behind another firewall? A router or proxy?
<Kr4t05> cellofellow: Okay.
<cellofellow> If you are already using a firewall, on another computer, then purge (sudo aptitude purge firestarter) the firewall.
<cellofellow> firestarter is really only needed if you are sitting directly on the internet.
<Kr4t05> cellofellow: Nope, only computer running a firewall.
<Kr4t05> But... Well, I don't think I really need it.
<cellofellow> router is included in "computer" sorry, wasn't clear.
<Kr4t05> I have a router and a DSL modem sitting between this machine and the net.
<cellofellow> removing it won't work, you have to purge.
<cellofellow> ok, blast firestarter then.
<cellofellow> oh, and just to make sure the iptables stuff gets cleaned, run `sudo iptables -F`.
<cellofellow> after you purge.
<cellofellow> getting it?
<Kr4t05> Oh drat...
<Kr4t05|Lap> Okay, how can I start up graphical apps from a ssh session?
<wolfwalker>  Request opinions about xubuntu. Pros and cons of Xubuntu versus Ubuntu.
<wolfwalker>  I have an old desktop. I gather Xubuntu runs lighter on ram than Ubuntu. What's the downside?
<Pumpernickel> Kr4t05|Lap: ssh -X
<Pumpernickel> wolfwalker: A bunch of little conveniences are missing.
<Pumpernickel> Integrated SMB in the file browser and simple menu editing come to mind.
<Pumpernickel> The default application set is, of course, different, but mostly comparable re: features.
<wolfwalker>  Okay, thanks
<wolfwalker>  Downloading now
<nikolam> Hello
<v1k1ng> hello
<nikolam> hi
* LiquidValium is away: Gone away for now.
<wers> is it just my desktop or does xfapplet really is a resource hog?
<wers> I mean, is xapplet really is a resource hog?
<srr> Anyone got problem with xfburn and iso's?
<SoulChild> hey all ,... i can't use the vga boot parameter in grub ,... there are only modes avaialbe like 80x45 ,... any ideas ???
<SoulChild__> HELP.The highest available framebuffer resouloution at boot is 80x45, if i set it to 1024x768 ,... i have a blank screen while booting ,.. can somebody help me please?
<Eshat> Hey i have no frambuffer device like "/dev/fb0" any ideas ???
<Eshat> How do i update my /dev/ folder ?
<SoulChild> Hey all ,... i want a higher resoloution during boot ,.... how do i do this ,... is there another way than the vga parameter ???
<rm130> hey, what is that codec pack name that has ike vp3.1 vp6.1 vp6.2 and h264 codecs in it?
<SoulChild> this is strange ,... my video card does not work with the vesa driver anymore ,.. could this be the reason why i can#t change my resouloution with the vga boot parameter in grub ???
<maxamillion> SoulChild: no, the vga boot parameter has to do with the kernel frame buffer (irrc) and shouldn't depend on vesa working
<tripte1> I kinda went "rm -r /var/cache/*" what to do?
<Eldred> Excuse me, how do I execute a program in Xubuntu Terminal?
<Ramla> launch Terminal and write the command to execute desired program in there
<Snoopotic> hi... what was the command to load all depencies/dev files to build a programm I silently remember sthing like "apt-get build-dep <toolname>" but it wont work it must be similar :D
<Snoopotic> ups was just a typo :D
<Snoopotic> its build- dep :D
<tuna-fish> I'm trying to set up vnc server for xubuntu. So far, the x sever starts but I get no gdm or other kind of login server. How can I make it work?
<zoredache_> tuna-fish: what vnc server are you using?
<tuna-fish> I used this guide: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=122402 so vnc4server
<zoredache> ah
<tuna-fish> there seems to be no way to set up xdmcp
<zoredache> I generally prefer 'x11vnc'
<tuna-fish> do you have a quide for that?
<zoredache> it lets me see the console of the computer
<zoredache> I haven't looked for one tuna-fish...
<zoredache> it shouldn't be too hard though
<tuna-fish> ok...
<tuna-fish> I'll look
<zoredache> just install the package
<zoredache> when I want to connect via vnc. I just ssh into my box and run the command 'x11vnc  -display :0 -auth /var/lib/gdm/:0.Xauth -loop'
<zoredache> here is a page that google returned
<zoredache> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/x11vnc
<tuna-fish> I need to use this on a windows box where I'm restricted to one preinstall proprietary vnc client
<tuna-fish> I hope this works with that...
<zoredache> I have connected to this server from the realvnc, and tightvnc
<MatBoy> is it true that the HP tools are not diplayed oin the menu by default ?
<gnuskool> allo allo
<gnuskool> anyone awake
<gnuskool> ??
<DuClare> who knows..
<gnuskool> Maybe you can help....the option to launch applications on my panel has gone, do you know how I can get it back?
<DuClare> right-click on it and see what Add New Item gives..
<gnuskool> all sorts of options, but nothing to put the settings and applications menu
<DuClare> applications menu...
<DuClare> try Xfce Menu
<gnuskool> that did the trick, thx mate
<tripte1> where does apt keep all its files???
<Merchelo> what files exactly are you looking for?
<tripte1> the one that have the information about what pkgs are installed and versions
<Merchelo> you could use synaptic package manager in xubuntu to tell you that
<tripte1> yeah, but I went all "rm -r /var/cache/*"
<tripte1> so I cant open synaptic
<Merchelo> hmm
<tripte1> oh, now it works, I just hade to create folder atp in cache
<tripte1> apt
<tripte1> but still, where is it?
<eli_> hola
<eli_> hi
<eli_> alguien me puede ayudar?
<eli_> hello
<eli_> can somebody helps me?
<eli_> i need help with remote desktop
<eli_> i dont know what i need to do for allow others computers conect to me
<hyper__ch> eli_: well, what kind of computer do you have?
<cruocitae> After booting feisty (the cd), and checking Start or install, my screen goes black. (actually, it displays a message: "Out of range") I tried graphics safe mode, same thing happens.
<eli_> i have one laptop, compaq evo N1020v
<eli_> and xubuntu
<hyper__ch> eli_: well, I use krfb / krdc to do that... they are KDE appz and not lightweight but it's "idiot proof"
<hyper__ch> eli_: that's why I asked ;)
<eli_> yes i know krfb and krdc, but i dont know if there is some easy configuartion like gnome for xubuntu
<eli_> it's, system, preferences remote desktop
<eli_> in ubuntu
<eli_> i need to install kde apps?
<hyper__ch> eli_: never tried it... first I used ubuntu, then kubuntu and now xubuntu.... and in kubuntu I used it... it was just install and go... never tried to configure a vlc server on xubunztu
<hyper__ch> !vlc | eli_
<ubotu> eli_: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<hyper__ch> !vnc | eli_
<ubotu> eli_: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<hyper__ch> vnc... not vlc ;)
<eli_> err ok i see this link and i tell u
<hyper__ch> !freenx
<ubotu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<eli_> wich is more easy, freenx or vnc
<eli_> ??
<cruocitae> hyper__ch, can you also help me? (looks like there's not much activity in this chan)
<hyper__ch> eli_: no clue... as said, I used krfb / krdc
<hyper__ch> cruocitae: tried the noacpi settings?
<eli_> yes, in other computer i use it too, but it have one password and im triyng conect withouth pass
<cruocitae> ACPI is related to turning off, and stuff, no?
<hyper__ch> cruocitae: acpi sometimes gives trouble... don't ask me why but it does
<hyper__ch> !acpi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about acpi - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<hyper__ch> !apci
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apci - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<cruocitae> It's acpi.
<cruocitae> And I don't understand what it has to do with screens, though I'm going to try it.
<cruocitae> It also made a lot of trouble with FreeBSD 6.1 a few months ago.
<test3r> Does ne1 have exp using Hydrogen or Ardour in *buntu? What kind of specs of a box should I be looking at for running the apps by themselfs  / or with running together thru jack. On xubuntu?
<Miteto> Hello people, I'm using Feisty, but X gives me headache. I'm trying hard to kill X by Ctrl+Alt+Bksp but the combo won't work. Any ideas how to make it work ?
<hyper__ch> Miteto: open a terminal and enter:  xkill
<Miteto> That's Ok but I need the combo to work because Xserver has something against Alsa - when a sound is played (mp3, cda, wav etc.) the system freezes and I want to know if Xserver has crashed or the entire system.
<darrend> is there an event fired somewhere when connection to a network is established that I can respond to with a script?
<darrend> ideally one that passes the interface and the IP address or essid or whatever as params
<jessejazza> Be grateful if someone could tell me how to install XFCE. Currently got Ubuntu and wanted to see what XFCE was like. Newbie in case you hadn't guessed!
<jessejazza> ... currently running Gnome is what i meant to say
<R[a] ndom> jessejazza,    sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop    should do it
<R[a] ndom> if you want a gui solution you'll have to keep waiting ;)
<jessejazza> Thanks - but i installed Ubuntu 6.10.
<jessejazza> I assume it wasn't xubuntu wasn't installed onto HDD. So i need to download it from XFCE ?
<Pumpernickel> !info xubuntu-desktop edgy
<ubotu> xubuntu-desktop: Xubuntu desktop system. In component main, is optional. Version 2.23 (edgy), package size 10 kB, installed size 36 kB
<jessejazza> so can i put the CD in again and get it from there?
<Pumpernickel> If you have the Xubuntu install cd, sure.
<jessejazza> No i have the Ubuntu - i thought XFCE was on there somewhere
<Pumpernickel> Nope.
<jessejazza> ok at present i'm using windoze to chat [loaded Ubu on a spare PC so i could learn about it before changing over completely] . So i need to download XFCE from www.xfce.org or can i use the synaptic?
<Pumpernickel> You should use Synaptic.  That's what it's there for.
<jessejazza> So if i download XFCE where do i place it so that synaptic finds it
<Pumpernickel> Synaptic downloads it for you, when you use it to install it.
<Pumpernickel> Ubuntu uses a completely different system for installing/managing/uninstalling applications and packages, compared to what you're used to on Windows.
<Pumpernickel> You should probably research it a bit, just so you understand what you're dealing with.
<nonlocal> hi what is the command to reconfigure my x settings (namely resolution)?
<jessejazza> But what i can't see from reading the intro and Ubuntu Hacks is how you point the synaptic manager to whatever you want to download. I thought synaptic was a list of all packages and one clicks or whatever on a package and it finds it or downloads it.
<Miteto> nonlocal:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<nonlocal> Miteto:  thanks.
<nonlocal> Miteto:  Is this going to blow away any changes I have made to xorg.conf?
<zoredache> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a block of code which attempts to install some software.  When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it.  A creditable analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer is here - http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<Miteto> ...made so far. However It will backup your current xorg,conf
<Pumpernickel> jessejazza: The Ubuntu devs maintain a repository of packages, which are specified in /etc/apt/sources.list.  It fetches packages from those repositories.
<mindframe> what file should i backup to keep all my xfce settings?
<zoredache> mindframe: the .config directory in ~/
<Pumpernickel> ~/.config/, although most applications maintain their own config files and directories.
<mindframe> im just curious about xfce and plugin settings
<mindframe> thanks
<zoredache> backing up everything in ~/ would let you be certain you have everything
<mindframe> this is true
<mindframe> automatix has brought hell to my system
<mindframe> gonna wipe and reinstall
<mindframe> also gonna do full disk encryption this time (laptop)
<mindframe> oh funny, automatix was just discussed in here
<soberon> Hi... Please Main differences between Xubuntu 6.06 and 6.06.1?... Wich one is better for an old laptop?
<soberon> Or maybe the 7 series in better?
<soberon> No advices for newbies??
<nikolam> I would put 7.04 anyway
<cellofellow> nikolam: too bad he's gone now.
<nikolam> ups didnt saw hin leaving
<cellofellow> Funny how people think that it's Version 6.1 or 7.04, and they don't realize it just means Released 2006 10 or 2007 4.
<nikolam> Hm, sure but I wouldnt consider Gutsy for instance for anything important. Tried it and reinstalled 7.04. I prefer Talking in versions then in Release name, dough
<cellofellow> I say either use LTS or Latest, which rules out Edgy.
<nikolam> That is definitely safest bet. But too drastic for me :) I like stable new releases, like 7.04
<cellofellow> Gutsy isn't "Latest", it's Development.
<cellofellow> Feisty is still Latest.
<nikolam> Did you tried compiz&things? I Installed and my picture becomes blurry. And what is true use of Woobly windows, anyway? :)
<nikolam> Yeah, i know. 7.04 is laest :))
<cellofellow> I haven't tried Compiz. My computer is old but I'm getting a new one. ;)
<nikolam> Me to. I was using P3-733/384MB Ram with Xubuntu. I upgraded to Amd X2 3600+@2.5ghz, 2Gig ram (beacouse of Vt instructions)
<nikolam> But Intel 2160/2180 dc is definetly better for overclock on budget
<nikolam> I practically got MoBo with integrated GPU (690g) and dc cpu from Amd for the same price of i4300
#xubuntu 2007-09-11
<tripte1> is there anything like "xterm --start-in-this-path=/foobar/" t from say thunaso I can call i
<tripte1> it from say thunar or nautils
<rici> in thunar, right click on a folder and select "open terminal here"
<cheeseboy> hi
<cheeseboy> how do i scan ip for open ports?
<cellofellow> I know there is dictionaries built-in the Linux, is there a thesaurus?
<anonymouse> hi
<mindframe> hrmm i can't startx.  error: "Could not init font path element /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc, removing from list!  Waiting for X server to shut down FreeFontPath: FPE "/usr/share/fonts/X11/misc" refcount is 2, should be 1; fixing
<mindframe> whats up?
<anonymouse> hello...any helpers?
<nikolam> Hello
<nikolam> hi
<nikolam> HelloI want to install Iceape from debian and it needs some librarios that I don`t have here in 7.04. How should I go ? Should I add debian repository in synaptic or just add gutsy and stay with 7.04 version in synaptic (while installing app is looking for libraries there).
<c0de> hi
<nikolam> hi
<c0de> someone out there knowing sth. about xfs?
<c0de> i.e. x font server
<nikolam> Hmm i used xfs for a time, bud dunno much
<c0de> hmm
<c0de> following scenario
<c0de> i want to connect to hpux
<c0de> per xdmcp
<c0de> so i have to use the fontservice by hpux
<c0de> otherwise cde wont start
<c0de> this works
<c0de> next  problem:
<c0de> i also have to connect to solaris
<c0de> so i would have to add 2 xfs
<c0de> but: this is all done by nx, where you only can enter _1_ xfs
<c0de> my question is: what fonts does xfs provide? my idea was to set up 1 xfs on linux, which is a client for a solaris _and_ hpux and also plays server
<c0de> so that i enter this ip in nx and it automatically loads the fonts from the 2 enterprise-unices
<nikolam> Hey! xfs is File system
<nikolam> What do you think when you say xfs?
<DuClare> 12'32'32 <       c0de> i.e. x font server
<c0de> ^^
<nikolam> So, I used file system. ;)
<nikolam> sorry
<nikolam> cOde: try nested X on x?
<c0de> xnest? sure. this is the way i do it. my users use tsclient, which spawns xdmcp
<nikolam> c0de Had any expirience with Xephyr?
<c0de> nope
<c0de> but looks interesting
<nikolam> Multiterminal on one machine, with dual core theese days, it makes perfect sense.
<c0de> yes sure
<Ben_Cs> hello
<Ben_Cs> what's up guys?
<totalwormface> oh gods, i'm going to say sky :[
<nikolam> C0de needs solution for multiple x font server
<nikolam> totalwormface ? :)
<DuClare> totalwormface, well, that's allright
<DuClare> I usually just say `heaven`. ;)
<totalwormface> :] 
<Ben_Cs> lol
<c0de> yes, really need some help -.-
<Ben_Cs> well, who's up to solving a little net disconnection problem then?
<hyper_ch> Miteto:
<c0de> hello again :)
<c0de> is here anyone who knows about nfs?
<c0de> i have a nasty problem here
<ch40s> I need help getting my PCMCIA wireless card working
<ch40s> anyone have experience doing that?
<darrend> which card is it, and what problem are you having?
<KurdishSniper> Hi, I am trying to install Xubuntu on my laptop, its quite old, but i cant seem to be able to do so. I would be grateful if someone could give me some guidance.
<vinze> Have you tried the Alternate CD?
<KurdishSniper> currenty i have XP pro with service pack 2 on it
<KurdishSniper> i downloaded the "usual" one
<KurdishSniper> for INTEL
<vinze> And what did not work?
<KurdishSniper> no
<DuClare> umm..
<KurdishSniper> it  doesnt even get to the stage where it shows how it looks like
<DuClare> does it say anything..
<DuClare> like error messages
<KurdishSniper> gets into a blue screen with a frozen mouse.
<KurdishSniper> yeah
<KurdishSniper> PNPBIOS fault
<KurdishSniper> attempt to recover failed
<KurdishSniper> couldnt turn it off
<DuClare> couldn't turn what off?
<DuClare> can you turn off pnp support in bios?
<KurdishSniper> PnP Bios
<KurdishSniper> i have no clue what that is
<DuClare> plug and play I suppose
<KurdishSniper> i went to the BIOS
<KurdishSniper> setting
<KurdishSniper> but didnt see PnP
<KurdishSniper> so i assumed its not there
<The-Kernel> no
<The-Kernel> the BIOS to a PnP device
<KurdishSniper> it says unexpected status 0x37
<The-Kernel> do you have anything other then your mouse/keyboard/monitor/speakers plugged in?
<KurdishSniper> i have formated my laptop couple of times and reinstalled win xp on it no problem
<KurdishSniper> i have my 3G data card, but i usually unplug it when i try to install Xubuntu
<The-Kernel> what OS version do you have, what type of laptop is it
<KurdishSniper> I have Mobile Intel Pentium IIIE, 500 MHz , and the motherboard is Mitac PWA-7020, it has 128 MB  (SDRAM)
<KurdishSniper> its Viglen Dossier LX
<KurdishSniper> currently running  Microsoft Windows XP Professional with Service Pack 2
<KurdishSniper> BIOS type is SystemSoft
<The-Kernel> hrm
<KurdishSniper> My intention is to delete XP all together and just have Xubuntu running on it...
<KurdishSniper> BIOS Version R1.01
<The-Kernel> well, after googling/ubuntuforuming it, it looks like there might be a device on your motherboard that's incompatible with ubuntu
<The-Kernel> xubuntu
<KurdishSniper> anything i can do about it?
<KurdishSniper> i really want to ditch microsoft for good if i could
<KurdishSniper> Thanks alot The-Kernel, really appreciate your help.
<slaye1> Hi there
<ch40s> I need help getting my PCMCIA wireless card working
<ch40s> anyone have experience doing that?
<slaye1> Is there any way to start applications maximized?
<slaye1> ch40s: What card is it?
<The-Kernel> KurdishSniper: download Knopix and see how that runs
<ch40s> DWL-650 (D-Link)
<KurdishSniper> The-Kernel: Many Thanks, really appreciate your help.
<slaye1> And why does the xfce menu refer to open office insteed of open office writer
<KurdishSniper> ill try Knopix and hope that would work
<slaye1> ch40s: Maybe this will help? http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-8823.html
<slaye1> Anyone got an idea on the "writer issue"?
<slaye1> Oh and how to start maximized.
<slaye1> ch40s: Maybe this is better: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=296179
<ch40s> i can install via expert mode?
<slaye1> Must be in the text based installer
<ch40s> k
<slaye1> But the howto dont require that.
<The-Kernel> KurdishSniper: Knopix has great hardware support, if you get an error make sure you write it down
<KurdishSniper> The-Kernel: Thanks pal, really appreciate it, I will write it down and see what it says.
<The-Kernel> ok
<KurdishSniper> The-Kernel: but with Xubuntu, did suggest that i update the Bios, but its support has been discontinued
<KurdishSniper> it also said
<ch40s> slaye1: It couldnt find the first package it says to install
<KurdishSniper> PnpBIOS: Set_dev_node unexpected error
<slaye1> ch40s: It seems to be in the universe repo. It it enabled?
<KurdishSniper> PnpBIOS: Set_dev_node unexpected status 0x37
<The-Kernel> KurdishSniper: yeah I'm pretty sure it's a device on your motherboard that's incompatible
<KurdishSniper> im reading something off google...
<Wizard> hey there
<Wizard> i have few questions
<Snoopotic> hi
<Wizard> 1: will xubuntu/ppc allow me to boot both linux and os x?
<Wizard> 2: will my ati graphics work with 3d acceleration ?
<Snoopotic> after booting up from hibernate-mode I cant connect to the internet :/ I have a pcmcia-card is there a possibility to reconnect?
<Snoopotic> Wizard 1) a bootloader will make it possible to load one of you both osses (not both at one time but you can choose at bootup)
<Pumpernickel> Wizard: 1: yes. 2: maybe, depending on which card.
<Snoopotic> Wizard 2) .. .:D Pumpernickel said
<Pumpernickel> KurdishSniper: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=305480
<Wizard> Pumpernickel: i don't remember now :)
<Wizard> Snoopotic: and what with data sharing ?
<Wizard> i would like to set up 1 partition which will be writable both by linux and os x.
<Wizard> which fs should i choose?
<Snoopotic> Im noit firm with os x but I guess both can handle ext3 well
<Wizard> i hope so :/
<KurdishSniper> Pumpernickel, Thanks pal.
<Pumpernickel> MacOS X doesn't support ext3 natively, and Linux's HFS+ support is a bit sketchy.
<Wizard> :/
<Pumpernickel> There's an independent project to bring ext2/3 to OS X: http://sourceforge.net/projects/ext2fsx/
<Pumpernickel> And if that doesn't work, there's always FAT.
<Wizard> fat on 40GB ?
<Wizard> omg
<Wizard> ok, i'll just try :)
<Snoopotic> hmm does anyone has an idea what I meant with my question?
<wbadger> what was your question?
<Snoopotic> why after awaking from hibernation my "internet" doesnt work.
<wbadger> does it always work if you don't hibernate?
<Snoopotic> xubuntu has no such nice network manager-tool like ubuntu has (may I install it? hows it called?) so I cant manually simply restart the pcmcia adapter
<Snoopotic> yes usual booting works well
<wbadger> I believe it does have the same things as ubuntu
<Snoopotic> I believe too but I currently couldnt find :D
<wbadger> are you sure it's not the same one as system -> Networking?
<wbadger> In the XFCE menu I mean
<Snoopotic> in ubuntu you have an taskbaricon :D
<Snoopotic> I only know it frm screenshots.
<Snoopotic> or screenvideos, I cant really confirm :D
<wbadger> maybe it is network-manager? try sudo apt-get install network-manager
<Snoopotic> nah the problem is,... It seems I need to restart or reload the pcmcia-adapter-thingy I found a hint to do /etc/init.d/pcmcia restart ... but I dont have any /etc/init.d/pcmcia :/
<wbadger> but you have /etc/pcmcia ..
<Snoopotic> I have a /etc/init.d/pcmciautils and whatever I type there I get: "* PCMCIA bridge driver already present in kernel" :(
<wbadger> how about the command pccardctl
<wbadger> try "pccardctl ls"
<wbadger> Snoopotic
<Snoopotic> hm
<Snoopotic> this has an output, do want it?
<Snoopotic> do you*
<wbadger> it has no output for my computer and I don't really understand a lot about these stuff
<Snoopotic> lol ^^
<Snoopotic> ok
<wbadger> but I know you can try "pccardctl reset" too. type "pccardctl" to see the available commands for it
<Snoopotic> hmm ok tht works. but there seems another problem too :D
<wbadger> yes?
<Snoopotic> I can do pccardctl eject and then insert... so my card gets reinitialised. but it still seems not to establish a wlan.connection
<wbadger> what is the output of "ifconfig"?
<ch40s> whats the xubuntu text editor?
<wbadger> ch40s, mousepad
<ch40s> ty
<wbadger> ch40s, but you can choose any other one of course
<ch40s> when i open sources.list its blank
<ch40s> is it in a different directory?
<wbadger> it is in /etc/apt/sources.list
<ch40s> it shouldnt be blank should it?
<ch40s> lol
<wbadger> no it shouldn't
<ch40s> when i sudo mousepad /etc/apt/sources.list it comes up blank
<ch40s> but i navigated to it
<wbadger> when I sudo mousepad /etc/apt/sources.list it comes up with its content and a red warning that I am editing the file with root permissions..
<ch40s> weird
<Snoopotic> wbadger there is ra0 that is my wlan-adapter... it tells its connected but not to where... and on my router I see its NOT connected to that... it only has an ipv6 adress no ipv4 ... so it may need to reload that one ... on windows i was used to do "ipconfig --renew" :D something similar here?
<Pumpernickel> You may have overwritten it by accident.  You can regenerate an appropriate file here: http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic/
<ch40s> naw its fine it didnt edit it
<wbadger> ch40s, check if "cat /etc/apt/sources.list" works
<ch40s> file>opened it in mousepad
<ch40s> this PCMCIA card is proving to be a real pain
<wbadger> Snoopotic, I believe you would use ifup and ifdown for the interfaces... so "ifup ra0" I guess
<Snoopotic> aah :D
<wbadger> I hope that means it works :)
<Snoopotic> now... how to implement this to happen automaticallly from awaking from hibernate ? :D
<Snoopotic> my girlfried otherwise forces me to switch back to xp :D but its just a small 450mhz and 128mbram laptop to watch movies in bed :D xubuntu is best choose for that :D
<wbadger> I am not sure about that but you can at least put all all those commands in a .sh file on your desktop so it will be easier..
<wbadger> I agree that it's a good choice
<tarntow> anyone know how to fix a damaged repository or switch to use the backup?
<Pumpernickel> How is it damaged?
<tarntow> pumpernickel: chopping and changing too much then just said something to do with /var/lib/apt/lists/lock not found...
<Snoopotic> hmmmmm
<Snoopotic> now I have just a small problem: I automount with fstab on boot: " //windowspc1/folder /home/bla/blubb smbfs  ro ... 0 0 " after doing ifdown && ifup I cannot acces this folder ./ is there a way to reload the fstab mountrules?
<zoredache> Snoopotic: you really probably shouldn't automount network volumes in your fstab...
<zoredache> Snoopotic: instead it would be better to setup autofs
<zoredache> Snoopotic: but anyway an mount -a should remount everything listed in the fstab
<Snoopotic> hmm
<zoredache> of course if they filesystem is mounted, but unhappy then 'mount -a' won't do anything
<Snoopotic> ah hadnt autofs installed...
<Snoopotic> do you know a good tutorial mounting smb-folder with automount? otherwise I will take what I find :D
<arci> hey there. ist there no network manager in xubuntu ?
<Snoopotic> :D
<Snoopotic> not such nice as on gnome...
<arci> can i use gnome one?
<TheSheep> arci: yes
<TheSheep> also, since gutsy, we will have the gnome one by default
<TheSheep> or so I've heard
<arci> ok nice
<arci> but first of all i need to connect to my wlan
<arci> where do i find the network mananger in xfc4 ?
<TheSheep> !eifi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about eifi - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<TheSheep> !wifi | arci
<ubotu> arci: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<arci> it doesnt have support for WPA?
<TheSheep> !wpa
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<TheSheep> blah
<TheSheep> arci: I think you need to install wpasupplicant
<TheSheep> arci: details should be documented in that manual
<arci> ok i take the wire to connect to internet
<arci> but then i can install gnome networkmanager right?
<TheSheep> yes
<arci> im new into xfce
<arci> old gnome user
<Snoopotic> yeehaw :D
<Snoopotic> now I can hibernate and wake up and go on :D
<TheSheep> Snoopotic: what about your laptop?
<Snoopotic> yup :D
<Snoopotic> ah TheSheep :D I needed to add "apm power_off=1" into /etc/modules
<Snoopotic> the kernel-option "acpi=force" was/is no good idea on my laptop :D
<TheSheep> Snoopotic: ah, that's why it was forced off
<Snoopotic> the next was the problem, that after awaking from hibernate, wlan/networking didn't work :D
<Snoopotic> I made a small script that does ifdown ra0  and ifup ra0  :D then I also cann access internet :D
<pili> Hi, woe do I change the number of desktops I need in the pager?
<pili> *how
<TheSheep> pili: settings->workspaces and margins
<pili> thanx! TheSheep
<Merchelo> !ifconfig
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ifconfig - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Merchelo> !info ifconfig
<ubotu> Package ifconfig does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<TheSheep> !botabuse | Merchelo
<ubotu> Merchelo: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<Merchelo> sorry
<TheSheep> !info iputils | Merchelo
<ubotu> merchelo: Package iputils does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<TheSheep> !info iputil | Merchelo
<ubotu> merchelo: Package iputil does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<TheSheep> L/
<TheSheep> :/
<Merchelo> it's ok
<Snoopotic> lol
<TheSheep> Merchelo: ah, seems it's in net-tools
<TheSheep> Snoopotic: old habits from a different distro
<Snoopotic> if I changed sth in /etc/sudoers do I hve to restart sthg ?
<TheSheep> Snoopotic: if you did it properly using visudo, then no
<nikolam> I have a question about suspend/resume/hibernate and usb modem. I have script in /etc/rc5.d/S99rc.local that starts my Adsl connection over Usb modem on every boot. But when I suspend/resume Connextion stops working. How to make it restart/work again after returning from suspend/hibernate?
<Snoopotic> like I did .D
<Snoopotic> ifdown / ifup the device :D
<nikolam> nothing more?
<nikolam> so I must manually ifdown it?
<nikolam> before suspend/hibernate
<Snoopotic> seems so. I made a script :D
<nikolam> Could you please share the script :)
<nikolam> I suppose you make it automatticaly ifdown id before suspend/hibernate and automatically ifup after?
<Snoopotic> currently try to find out how to use a link on my desktop that sudoes my script without porompting the password :D
<nikolam> Where to find your script? i hope it is commented or so
<Snoopotic> lol its no big thing ^^
<TheSheep> Snoopotic: gksu
<TheSheep> Snoopotic: ah, it will prompt for password
<TheSheep> Snoopotic: just graphically
<Snoopotic> no
<Snoopotic> I let it open in terminal
<Snoopotic> its a shellscript.
<Snoopotic> nikolam do oyu speak german?
<nikolam> lol It is art. Tell me where to put it and ill tell you how it behaves :)
<nikolam> nope, but I hope i will learn one day :)
<Snoopotic> hmm ok... its because I found a link :D
<nikolam> Give it give it.
<Snoopotic> http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/108196/?highlight=
<Snoopotic> its german... _._
<nikolam> maybe translate a bit or use babelfish.altavista :)
<nikolam> Ok thanks :)
<nikolam> For exchange i have solution for Not showing startup screen on every Ooo start :)
<TheSheep> nikolam: that's in the settings
<nikolam> Interested ? I have a link.. :)
<Snoopotic> TheSheep I edited the /etc/sudoers putting that line in: "%users     ALL = NOPASSWD: /usr/local/bin/resetwlan" and on my desktopo I have a startlink to "sudo /usr/local/bin/resetwlan" to be executed in shell... it starts the shell but asks for the password :/
<Snoopotic> shell means "terminal" :D
<nikolam> Like it irritates me asking for passwor every time I start Firestarter :(
<fuci> Hi, I'm having bit of an problem, some of my icons are missing :/ Did a fresh install of basic Ubuntu 7.04 and then on top of it I installed xubuntu-desktop package.
<fuci> http://img62.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot1by6.png
<fuci> Here's a url
<fuci> to what I mean :<
<nikolam> fuci: Nothing is missing
<nikolam> Xfce is configurable, it can be anywhere on screen, wide as you like and dinamically change size
<nikolam> look at it as on mac os icons. you also can have multiple bars
<nikolam> That what you have is default xfce
<nikolam> You can rearege teh way you like
<nikolam> fuci: Right-click on it and choose customize panel
<nikolam> Or you think on: missing icons on Xfce settings manager.. aaah
<nikolam> :0
<nikolam> :)
<nikolam> See user interface and see at icons you like
<fuci> i've changed them :/
<fuci> wait
<fuci> i can give you nice snapshot
<fuci> :D
<nikolam> I use Tango theme as default on Xubuntu`s Xfce
<nikolam> tango for icons andClearlooks for the rest
<fuci> All the others icons changes, as I change the icon-theme, but those few that doesn't have any icon, wont change (suprise)
<Snoopotic> hmm
<nikolam> What theme and what icon theme
<fuci> Theme: Xfce-4.2
<fuci> Icontheme: XubuntuStudio
<nikolam> choose clearlooks
<nikolam> and icon theme tango
<fuci> ok
<nikolam> I dont have iconstudio here. Maybe is that
<arci> when i do sudo apt-get install irssi
<nikolam> Did it fix?
<arci> i get alot of error
<arci> http://pastebin.com/m115111e8
<fuci> No effect on the hiding icons :3
<arci> anyone understand all those crappy errors?
<fuci> Well, I might as well try rebooting my system. brb
<fuci> No effect.
<Thurin1> How do I stop XFCE from shutting off my monitor ever 15 minutes or so?
<gerro> how can I get iso mounting support in my gui?
<gerro> I found this guide for nautilus http://www.ubuntugeek.com/mount-and-unmout-iso-images-without-burning-them.html
<gerro> will it work for thunar?
<Thurin1> gerro, Not to my knowledge, no.
<Thurin1> Nautilus is a bit more 'advanced' than Thunar, Thunar is quite basic...
<Kilroo> Thurin1: System > Screensaver Settings, isn't it?
<Thurin1> Kilroo, I do not have a screen saver settings.. :|
<Thurin1> Perhaps I should install one..
<Kilroo> Oh.
<Kilroo> Mine came with that.
<Thurin1> Since I am not actually in Xubuntu.. but Debian with XFCE, but since Ubuntu is based on Debian I would think the procedure would be relatively the same...
<Kilroo> Ah
<gerro> Thurin1: my question was how to add scripts to the right click function
<gerro> that should be possible for thunar or xfce which ever but how would I go about doing it, surely its not the same method right?
<gerro> http://onlyubuntu.blogspot.com/2007/06/mount-and-unmount-isomdfnrg-images.html never mind this app seems to cover all that and then some :D
<gerro> wonder if I can use that for remastering xubuntu CDs
<msmauricio> Boa noite a todos
<msmauricio> gostaria que no meu xubutu ficasse a mostra os icones no desktop, algum poderia ajudar?
<TheSheep> !es | msmauricio
<Ubotu> msmauricio: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<msmauricio> ok, thanks
<TheSheep> msmauricio: I could help you if you tell me what "mostra" means :)
<msmauricio> mostra is equal visualizations
<msmauricio> view
<msmauricio> i like view icons in my desktop
<msmauricio> icons, my computer, trash
<TheSheep> msmauricio: settings -> desktop settings -> behavior
<TheSheep> msmauricio: there are settings to enable the icons
<msmauricio> who to change language of xubuntu?
<TheSheep> msmauricio: you can choose language on the login screen
<msmauricio> my xubuntu is language portuguese
<msmauricio> ok, very thanks
<TheSheep> msmauricio: go to system->language support  to install additional languages
<TheSheep> msmauricio: adjustes ->
<TheSheep> ajustes desktop
<TheSheep> then the "comportamento"
<TheSheep> or something like that
<TheSheep> using http://translate.google.com
<TheSheep> !po
<Ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about po - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<TheSheep> :/
<TheSheep> !pt
<Ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<TheSheep> ha
<TheSheep> msmauricio: sorry for confusing with Spanish
<msmauricio> no problem
<msmauricio> now, i go install support of others language
<herd> Anyone on gutsy in here?
<TheSheep> !anybody
<Ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<herd> OK. The question is: Since gutsy, GTK-Tooltips seem broken, not correctly located. Is this going to be fixed in GTK upstream or should a XFCE developer work around?
<TheSheep> herd: "correctly located"? seem fine for me...
<TheSheep> herd: they are located just below and to the right of the mouse cursor
<herd> Well, in feisty, tooltips would not cover the panels and update several times a second, so that net/cpu load etc. updates could be seen.
<TheSheep> herd: maybe report a bug about it
<TheSheep> herd: or is it reported already?
<herd> I did not find such a report or bug so I was asking myself if it as my system only. Do your panel item tooltips behave differently since feisty?
<herd> *was
<TheSheep> herd: I didn't notice any change, but I don't really use any tooltips for anything
<Jester45> i bet you move to fast for them to come up or you dont use a mouse
<herd> I'm developing a media player remote panel item and I'm not really happy that they take five seconds to appear.
<TheSheep> herd: I believe you can set it in your gtk settings somehow
<TheSheep> Jester45: I use a tablet
#xubuntu 2007-09-12
<herd> I don't even have a .gtkrc of my own, I trust on XFCE on that matter so maybe the question is where does this come from?
<herd> I used to hover above, e.g. the wavelan plugin and see the signal strength in the tooltip, this tooltip would update every 500 ms. Now I only get one tooltip after 3 seconds. Since the sources of these plugins did not change at all, I suspect GTK+ updates...
<TheSheep> herd: probably the default values changed, you can still change them back to something that suits you better in *your* settings locally
<herd> So I would have to edit my .gtkrc? And tell the users of my plugin to do the same?
<TheSheep> Bug #133919
<Ubotu> Launchpad bug 133919 in gtk+2.0 "[gutsy]  tooltips take way too long to display" [Low,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133919
<TheSheep> herd: no, if it's you plugin, you can override the setting in your code, obviously
<TheSheep> your
<TheSheep> herd: all gtk settings are overridable
<TheSheep> herd: this way the users can set it to whatever they prefer, and your app will still work as you wanted
<herd> Sorry for bothering - I just found that this was fixed upstream and is in the pipeline <https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gtk+2.0/+bug/133919> -- I should have had more patience ;)
<Ubotu> Launchpad bug 133919 in gtk+2.0 "[gutsy]  tooltips take way too long to display" [Low,Fix committed] 
<TheSheep> herd: I just pasted it 4 lines above :)
<TheSheep> herd: still, if your application relies on this behavior, you should override the default anyways
<Jester45> :)
<herd> ;) It is half past one AM here and I'm almost asleep :D
<TheSheep> same here
<herd> good night everybody!
<TheSheep> good night
<TheSheep> good luck with your plugin too
<TheSheep> Jester45: by the way, tooltips are almost completely useless with a tablet
<TheSheep> Jester45: you can't hold your hand still enough to see them
<Jester45> i think they are useless to begin with
<Jester45> i move around to fast to see them
<TheSheep> Jester45: that's the ide -- you only stop to see them when you need them
<TheSheep> idea
<Jester45> and never leave the mouse alone more than a few seconds unless im typing like right now or not on the computer
<TheSheep> Jester45: you mean you don't keep your hands on the keyboard by default?
<Jester45> one hand
<Jester45> one on mouse one on keyboard
<Jester45> normaly around the apt-get or the sudo password area
<Jester45> i can type my password in under 1/2 a second
<Jester45> 6 characters none repeated
<TheSheep> Jester45: you will like this: http://blag.xkcd.com/2007/08/14/mirrorboard-a-one-handed-keyboard-layout-for-the-lazy/
<TheSheep> Seveas: hi, please accept my late congratulations
<Jester45> lol
<Jester45> TheSheep, all ready kinda got that
<TheSheep> ok, I have to simulate some sleep now so that everyone thinks I'm human
<Jester45> i got this really old keybaord that has the numberpad and a third option under uio (789) jkl(456) m,.(123) i mapped them to qwe asd zxc and use the right side
<Jester45> you know how many things you are
<TheSheep> a federation of several billions cells
<Jester45> you said that your a cockroach that got smashed in a port and was assimilated into the cpu
<Jester45> i said a group of scientist all the top of their fields
<Jester45> also there was google.com v2
<TheSheep> damn, and I even made a home page with photos and a blog to make my story more likely :/
<Jester45> and that google only spiders your brain and not the real Internet (as its impossible to use the bandwidth they use to stay uptodate and to store it all)
<Jester45> what else
<TheSheep> Jester45: could it be that I am you, and you are just a temporary replacement?
<Jester45> aa the matrix im sure that was thrown in
<Jester45> thats possible
<Jester45> im the one that sleeps for you
<TheSheep> no, no, you are fake, I am the real you
<TheSheep> and you are just a simulation to sit on irc while I am busy
<zoredache> did I get redirected to xubuntu-offtopic?  :p
<TheSheep> zoredache: sorry
<cheeseboy> hi can someone link on how to setup cgi in apache please?
<Artimus> So, Xubuntu isn't working so well on my laptop.  It boots into a solid white screen and my framebuffer is set at something less than 300x200.  It's going to be a long night.
<Jester45> hi max
<wildfire> my heads going to pop.
<vontux> hello, how would I use xarchiver to create a password-protected zip file?
<vontux> hello, how would I use xarchiver to create a password-protected zip file?
<mikubuntu> is there any fix to music files 'skipping' when i try to multitask on my dell lat 600?
<vontux> why doesn't xarchiver have a password add option in ubuntu?
<vontux> why doesn't xarchiver have a password add option in ubuntu?
<Pumpernickel> vontux: zip -e archive.zip /filepath/of/whatever/you/wanted/archived
<Pumpernickel> And please don't repeat yourself - this isn't like a voice conversation.  We can still see the last line you posted.
<vontux> Pupernickel: the help page for xarchiver shows a password option in the gui, why does that not seem to be present in the xubuntu version, and sorry about the line repeats
<Pumpernickel> mikubuntu: Increase the buffer size - that should solve it.
<mikubuntu> Pumpernickel: thats ez for  u 2 say :)  how?
<Pumpernickel> vontux: You're following http://xarchiver.xfce.org/dev.html?
<Pumpernickel> mikubuntu: Depends on your media player.
<vontux> Pupernickel: the help page on my hd that comes with the program
<vontux> that is what I'm using that is
<mikubuntu> Pumpernickel: ok, so it's not a 'global' setting?  i need to find out what player i'm listening on and query there, huh?
<mikubuntu> Pumpernickel: ok, i go investigate...
<mikubuntu> Pumpernickel:  ps, does that apply to music that i'm listening to that's embedded on a webpage?
<Pumpernickel> Yeah, it still applies.
<mikubuntu> Pumpernickel: ok, thanks
<nonlocal> mikubuntu:  if you tell us what player you are using somebody here may be able to help
<nonlocal> or you can just dig through the options+preferences yourself, it'll be in there somewhere.
<mikubuntu> Pumpernickel: i'm not sure really; like i said it's some default on ubuntu i guess, and i don't know where to find it
<mikubuntu> nonlocal: can't find it so far ...
<mikubuntu> Pumpernickel: since i'm talking about music i listen to through firefox, would it be some firefox setting?  like cache size?
<Pumpernickel> Nah, firefox just launches a media player plugin to handle it.
<mikubuntu> Pumpernickel: so would i maybe find that in about:pluggins?
<vontux> Pumpernickel: did you install a version of xarchiver other than the one that comes on ubuntu?
<Pumpernickel> vontux: I'm not on Xubuntu right now, so yes.  That's why I offered the official documentation page on the subject.
<vontux> Pumpernickel: why in the world would the ubuntu version lack such a useful feature in xarchiver's gui?
<tarnto1> anyone here know why sound would be lost whilst logging in...same thing would happen even after a reboot...?
<Pumpernickel> vontux: It's there.  You must've missed it.
<Pumpernickel> I just checked on a Feisty VM.
<vontux> Pumpernickel: yeah I had the wrong format....
<vontux> :)
<DarkSideUser> Hello!
<kayuuwi> i have Pentium III 800 MHz 128 MB SDRAM, can i run xubuntu on it?
<Merchelo> should be able to
<kayuuwi> live cd?
<Merchelo> yes
<mikubuntu> when i tryed a sudo apt-get update i got this error msg: W: GPG error: http://packages.medibuntu.org feisty Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 2EBC26B60C5A2783; can anyone tell me what it means?
<kayuuwi> !find ntfs-3g
<Ubotu> Found: libntfs-3g-dev, libntfs-3g0, ntfs-3g
<kayuuwi> !help ntfs-3g
<Ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about help ntfs-3g - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<mikubuntu> kayuuwl: if you decide to install use the 'alternate install cd' for best results
<kayuuwi> i read from other channel that ntfs file system can read/write into by ntfs-3g 'driver'
<kayuuwi> can i get help on ntfs-3g?
<Pumpernickel> !ntfs-3g
<Ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Pumpernickel> mikubuntu: It means you didn't add the gpg key for the medibuntu repositories when you were configuring your system to use those, and so apt can't verify the packages' authenticity.
<mikubuntu> Pumpernickel:  k, thanks; got it fixed
<jarnos> How do you get size of a directory including subdirectories?
<benpicco> hi, where can i find the speed and duplex configuration of my network card?
<predaeus> jarnos, right-click on the directory in Thunar.
<predaeus> ->properties
<jarnos> predaeus, I suppose it does not work for the subdirectories, see https://bugs.launchpad.net/thunar/+bug/59235
<Ubotu> Launchpad bug 59235 in thunar "Thunar shows folder sizes wrong" [Unknown,In progress] 
<predaeus> jarnos, ah, didn't check it exactly
<jarnos> predaeus, Sorry, I think your way works.
<jarnos> predaeus, the bug is about status bar.
<predaeus> ah ok.
<benpicco> how to disable IPv6? I think it's causing trouble as the network here is IPv4 only
<jarnos> predaeus, Thanks for the solution :)
<predaeus> jarnos, *g* you are welcome
<slaye1> Hi. Ive installed thunderbird 2.0, and chosen it as the prefered mailclient.
<Wizard> hello
<Wizard> any ppc user here ?
<slaye1> But nothing happens when clicking a mail adress
<slaye1> any idea why
<slaye1> Also. The open office menus are wrong. They dont point directly at the open office writer
<Wizard> i have problem with installing xubuntu/ppc
<slaye1> anyone?
<jarnos> slaye1, Where did you click an email link?
<slaye1> http://dvtk.dk/?DVTK:Kontakt
<jarnos> slaye1, using Firefox, I suppose?
<slaye1> yes
<slaye1> any idea why it aint working? Im blanc:-)
<jarnos> slaye1, where did you chose thunderbird as the preferred mail client?
<slaye1> At the xfce settings panel
<jarnos> slaye1, ok. firefox does not read it, but there is a workaround.
<slaye1> Show me!;-)
<jarnos> slaye1, I had the opposite problem: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1488004&postcount=24. Maybe similar approach could be used for this?
<slaye1> will try
<jarnos> slaye1, type about:plugins in firefox address bar.
<jarnos> slaye1, sorry: about:config
<slaye1> im there
<jarnos> slaye1, then try to type network-protocol-handler.app.mailto in the Filter field.
<jarnos> slaye1, got anything?
<jarnos> slaye1, sorry, network.protocol-handler.app.mailto
<slaye1> Nothing
<slaye1> ive got network.protocol-handler.expose.mailto
<slaye1> and network.protocol-handler.external.mailto
<jarnos> slaye1, me too, they are set false and true, respectively.
<slaye1> yes
<slaye1> i mean. The same here
<jarnos> slaye1, but you should add the new preference name. Right-click on, possibly on empty area of the page and choose New > String. Put network.protocol-handler.app.mailto there and set value exo-open for it.
<slaye1> Its working!!
<slaye1> Thansk
<jarnos> slaye1, you are welcome. I think that this should be pre-configured in Xubuntu.
<slaye1> Generally there a lot of small quirks in xubuntu. The open office thing for example.
<slaye1> But its pretty fast. Wonder how a pure debian xfce would perform
<jarnos> slaye1, what is the problem with open office?
<slaye1> The menu links just opens open office. Not the direct link to for example writer
<Pirate_Hunter> hi does xubuntu have any security updates, cause so far i haven't been notified of any?
<slaye1> Pirate_Hunter: As far as i know, u need to manually update
<Pirate_Hunter> slaye1: hmm & how do I do that?
<slaye1> Just pop up the terminal and type " sudo aptitude update"
<slaye1> And then " sudo aptitude upgrade"
<Pirate_Hunter> slaye1: kk will try
<jarnos> Pirate_Hunter, you can automate security updates.
<slaye1> u can also perform the two commands in one line. " sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude upgrade"
<slaye1> jarnos: Do u have the same problem with open office?
<Pirate_Hunter> slaye1: so i have to do this every-time i want to install security updates and how will i know which updates i want to install?
<jarnos> Pirate_Hunter, in Synaptic Package Manager, choose Settings > Repositories > Internet Updates
<Pirate_Hunter> jarnos: hmmm? what does that do?
<slaye1> Pirate_Hunter: u can just use synaptic, and click the update button
<slaye1> And generally u want all updates
<Pirate_Hunter> slaye1: ok next time i will try that cause a lot of things are being updated and this way i can't keep track of them
<jarnos> Pirate_Hunter, there you have oprtion to check updates automatically. You should be notified of new updates. You also have an option to "Install security updates without confirmation."  Please check the dialog window.
<Pirate_Hunter> now lets talk about themes - i tried to get themes for xfce but i didnt know how to install them cause all i got was a folder with lots of icons etc & jarnos will do that in synaptic now
<Pirate_Hunter> after updates are done do i ahve to restart my comp?
<jarnos> Pirate_Hunter, not usually; only if you have updated kernel.
<Pirate_Hunter> jarnos: ok than im trying to find the setting in synaptic for auto-update
<Pirate_Hunter> jarnos: thats done now I want to customise xubuntu how do i do it i.e. themes
<jarnos> Pirate_Hunter, no idea about themes.
<Pirate_Hunter> jarnos: no problem i can live with what I have for now just wanted to do some alterations... nothing major
<Pirate_Hunter> jarnos: before i forget as a noob to xubuntu is there anything i should know?
<jarnos> Pirate_Hunter, sorry, I don't understand your question?
<Pirate_Hunter> jarnos: just wondering if there was something in particular i should know about xubuntu like what not to do or what i have to do for the first time... hmmm i might not have to do anything i just wondered
<slaye1> Hmm shouldnt the open office menu item point me to writer after i edit the entry in /usr/share/applications?
<slaye1> Changed the "exec" to oowriter
<slaye1> i mean the exec section
<jarnos> Pirate_Hunter, ubuntuforums.org has been very useful to me; my nick is jis.
<Pirate_Hunter> jarnos: will remember that thanx for the help
<jarnos> Pirate_Hunter, you are welcome.
<Pirate_Hunter> jarnos: well see yah for now going to go program in m$ xp
* LiquidValium-a is away: Gone away for now.
* LiquidValium-a is back.
<pleia2> LiquidValium: please don't use public away messages here
<LiquidValium> sorry,  I'm still figuring out Konversation,  dont think I like it though
<LiquidValium> what irc client would you guys recomend?
<LiquidValium> simple is nice,  but simple and customizable is best
<pleia2> I use irssi, very nice and popular, but text based so it's not for everyone
<LiquidValium> I may give it a try
<LiquidValium> just the thought of a text based irc client hasnt appealed to me yet
<LiquidValium> heh
<jarnos> jarnos, XChat is so easy that even I can use it without manuals.
<jarnos> LiquidValium, I meant the previous line for you.
<LiquidValium> yeah,  I'l probably give that a go first,  I used xchat before,  I even used it in windows for quite some time
<LiquidValium> I think I had a hard time getting it to work right in another distro, there was some reason I stopped using it
<LiquidValium> konversation seems to try too hard to be special
<LiquidValium> heh
<LiquidValium> kind of like myself really... just that its not the features I'm looking for a in a client
<LiquidValium> lol
<LiquidValium> xchat seems to be ok atm
<jarnos_> You can use Gaim/Pidgin for irc, if you use it anyway and if you are short of RAM.
<LiquidValium> yeah,  i use gaim,  but I wasnt too happy with the irc on it
<Wizard> :/
<Wizard> xubuntu/ppc : scene 1, cut 3
<LiquidValium> I've been using mIRC for so long its hard to adapt to anything else
<Wizard> LiquidValium: irssi ;)
<LiquidValium> well, like I said,  xchat seems ok atm,  I'll give it a little while,  see if it starts to feel like home
<LiquidValium> heh
<maxamillion> Wizard: i think irssi would scare a mIRC user
<Wizard> wtf ?!
<maxamillion> ?
<Wizard> sorry to say that, bu ubiquity sux :/
<maxamillion> Wizard: what's ubiquity?
<vinze> The Ubuntu and Xubuntu installer
<vinze> (I though)
<vinze> *thought)
<LiquidValium> bitchx = irssi now right?
<pleia2> no, they are different programs
<Wizard> kurwa, ja pierdole.. co za jebane gowno :/
<jarnos> I can not find a way to automatically join the channels I want in Gaim.
<Wizard> why the hell ubuiquity tries to make 'newworld' partition as / ?
<LiquidValium> ah,  I must have misread something then
<LiquidValium> anybody in here got that myspaceIM thing working in gaim?
<jarnos> LiquidValium, newer heard of such.
<Wizard> fuuuuuck!
* Wizard frustrated
<maxamillion> !language | Wizard
<Ubotu> Wizard: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Wizard> os x screwed partitioning, but that what xubuntu is offering is insane :/
<maxamillion> Wizard: i don't follow
<Wizard> i'm installing xubuntu on my powrebook, because i'm tired with os x shareware apps
<Wizard> and ubiquity is doing everything to not allow me doing this :)
<maxamillion> i don't know what ubiquity is so i really can't help much
<vinze> maxamillion, The Xubuntu/Ubuntu installer
<Wizard> ubuntu installer
<Wizard> i don't get it :/
<Wizard> i set 'newworld' as /dfgh and ubiquity assumes it as /usr
<maxamillion> oh ... heh ... didn't know it had a name, i actually prefer the text based because of my background in debian
<jarnos> Wizard, I also have had problems with partitioning when using the live CD (early Dapper, and Feisty). Thus, I have used Gparted Live CD to do the partiitoning before installing xubuntu.
<DefenceMinister> Tired installing ubuntu over fedora, using the use eniter disk option.
<DefenceMinister> It produces an error, somthing along the lines of cant write the to disk
<DefenceMinister> opens up a ./boot folder
<DefenceMinister> with some files in it
<DefenceMinister> Why would this be happing?
<Wizard> jarnos: does gparted support macintosh partition table ?
<maxamillion> Wizard: yes, i have used it before on a mac
<Wizard> maxamillion: mac with g4 ?
<maxamillion> Wizard: it was an older iBook G4
<Wizard> ah, ok
<maxamillion> Wizard: yeah ... 1ghz G4 iBook
<Wizard> but linux fdisk did the trick ;)
<Wizard> it didn't support macosx users import :P too bad
<maxamillion> Wizard: yes, fdisk works as well ... just a little old fashioned for some users
* mode/#xubuntu [+o maxamillion]  by ChanServ
<Wizard> maxamillion: enough for me :)
* mode/#xubuntu [-o maxamillion]  by maxamillion
<Wizard> OMFG!!
<maxamillion> ?
<Wizard> why auto means 'ext3' ?
<maxamillion> Wizard: because ext3 is the default file system for majority of linux distributions in use today
<Wizard> bah.. i've never tried to install point and click distro, only xubuntu on my amd64 notebook :/
<Wizard> works nice.. but installation is pita
<maxamillion> xubuntu is normally a point and click distro
<maxamillion> Wizard: if you are in the mood for a head ache or just for some moderate pain, you should install gentoo .... or if you are in the need for some education, install debian from netinstall image and only grab the base system then build up from there :)
<Wizard> i hate gentoo
<Pres-Gas> Hello, all.
<Wizard> thank you very much for 3days upgrades without x :)
<Wizard> it's my main notebook
<Wizard> i need it 24h/day
<vinze> Hey Pres-Gas
<Wizard> hello Pres-Gas
<Pres-Gas> Will the next version of xubuntu be released at the same time as ubuntu, or is there a time delay?
<vinze> It ought to be released alongside Ubuntu
<Wizard> aaargh.. no, i don't need swap, you stupid installer :S
<vinze> Might differ a few hours
<maxamillion> Wizard: i run debian stable branch on things i need 24/7 ... its stable++ :)
<Pres-Gas> vinze, that is what I suspected.  Hard to believe that it is comming up so soon.
<Wizard> bleah.. ubuntu has newer packages
<vinze> Pres-Gas, why?
<maxamillion> Pres-Gas: we had one issue in the past and xubuntu was released a few days later (i think 3), but the release schedules are meant to be the same
<Pres-Gas> maxamillion, maybe that was in my thoughts when I asked.
<Pres-Gas> vinze, just time flying.
<vinze> Pres-Gas, OK, yeah, true :D
<Pres-Gas> I feel like I just updated my father-in-law's computer.
<vinze> I'm always surprised by the amount of progress made :D
<Kilroo> Grr...I want the new ATI drivers...
<Kilroo> I suppose I could boot up Windows.
<Kilroo> I'd have to call and activate it though.
<Pres-Gas> lol, Kilroo.  ...and who would want to do that?
<Kilroo> Someone who needed to use a Onetouch 9800 usb scanner. Or play Albatross18.
<MatBoy> can I move windows without using my mouse ?
<vinze> Yes
<vinze> Press Alt+Click
<MatBoy> vinze, how ?
<vinze> Oh wait
<vinze> Sorry
<vinze> Stupid
<KlrSpz> ALT+SPACE, select MOVE, then use cursors
<MatBoy> hehe, the windows is somewhere out range of my multiple screen setup
<vinze> Or Ctrl+Shift+Alt+Arrow Keys
<MatBoy> vinze, I love you :D
<KlrSpz> ahh, possibly yeah in xfwm4, not in compiz :S
<vinze> Np :P
<vinze> Yeah in Compiz you pull the window to the next desktop
<vinze> That's what I wanted to do when I found out this :P
<vinze> Anyway, g2g, later
<jarnos> Anybody know, why ubuntu has so small version of sylpheed-claws? The mail client is so much faster to launch than Thunderbird. Current versions are known as Claws mail. See http://www.sencer.de/article/2039/welcome-claws-mail-goodbye-thunderbird
<nonlocal> um.
<nonlocal> I'm just playing around with some network monitoring here.. I have a sshfs mounted media share folder. I am not currently watching/listening to anything. Any idea why ssh is doing such a large amount of traffic? I'm seeing like 10-40k/s all the time...
<jarnos> I am trying to install current version of Claws Mail here: http://www.claws-mail.org/downloads.php?section=downloads
<jarnos> Command "sudo apt-key add colin.publickey" says "gpg: can't open `colin.publickey': No such file or directory".
<jarnos> I figured it out myself: I had to download the key file first.
<nikolam> Hello :)
<nikolam> I were adding some fonts thought synaptic and somehow monospace font got messed up somehow. i needed to change console font to something else and duging synaptic install and elsewhere, letters are noc so clear and small and barely readable.
<nikolam> Here in chat letters are also stragely bright
<nikolam> How to get back monospace font and adjust it in synaptic window etc
<nonlocal> yeah I'm having a really weird problem on my laptop where some fonts are *tiny*. Don't know what's going on, I have to adjust them to like 24 pt. to make them readable...
<nonlocal> actually I should try and fix that.
<LampoNero> ciao a tutti
* LampoNero is away: Cena
<nonlocal> I have a broken windows installation. (Well, my gf does :)). Repair installations aren't working so I'm trying to get the files off before doing a format/install. I booted it up using an ubuntu live cd, and I'm trying to cp -frp the whole darn disk to an external drive. It's kinda working but very, veeeeery slowly. Ever few minutes the disk light will flash and a few more megs will jump over. Why is this copy going so slowly? Does anybody know what I s
<emdash_> nonlocal: you might be using the FUSE driver
<emdash_> nonlocal: which is known to have poor performance
<emdash_> actually
<emdash_> no, that wouldn't be on thel libeced, would it?
<emdash_> *livecd
<nonlocal> don't think so. It's a 6.06 cd, on top of everything else :)
<emdash_> more than likely it's because you're using a livecd
<emdash_> which uncompresses the cd into memory
<emdash_> you might try killing X
<emdash_> and doing the copy from the command line
<cheeseboy> how i set my locale to non utf locale ?
<thrashy> Hey, I'm installing xubuntu-7.04-desktop-i386 but after filling all the install details in and clicking install i get "the ext3 file system creation in partition #1 of ide1 master (hda) failed". This has happened before and I know theres a really easy way to fix this but I've lost to link to the bug entry on the xbuntu site. I'd really appreciate it if someone could link me :)
<cheeseboy> anyone?
<nikolam> hi
<nikolam> i just came
<LampoNero> ciao a tutti scusatemi ero a cena
<nikolam> hi
<cheeseboy> help please??
<nikolam> shoot
<cheeseboy> how i set my locale to non utf locale ?
<atarinox> anyone recommend a newsreader for ubuntu?
<nikolam> I use Seamonkey
<nikolam> Easy to install
<Artimus> atarinox: Pan
<nikolam> You also have Thunderbird in repo
<Artimus> atarinox: Pan doesn't have too many dependencies, I keep it around on my Xubuntu install (my poor 300mhz laptop)
<nikolam> It is true that if you are tight on resources, should avoid sm/tb and use something lightweight, like pan or so.
<atarinox> ok, thanks
<Artimus> Pan is also much more efficient with binary decoding, if you're into that sort of thing
<cheeseboy> how i set my locale to non utf locale ?
<Artimus> cheeseboy: Try this site?  http://blog.andrewbeacock.com/2007/01/how-to-change-your-default-locale-on.html
<thinkmassive> how can I stop xfce/xwindows without shutting down my system?
<Jester45> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Jester45> it will close everything instantly
<Jester45> or replace restart with stop to keep it off
<thinkmassive> thakns
<thinkmassive> I'm trying to load a remote x session... it's not possible to have that open at the same time as a local one, is it?
<nikolam> thinkmassive or just hit Ctrl+Alt+Backspace :) to restart X
<thinkmassive> like say: console 7 is local, console 8 (F8) is remote?
<Jester45> you can have as many x sessions open as you want
<thinkmassive> do you know of a good tutorial?
<thinkmassive> I didn't realize it was that easy
<thinkmassive> oops, I'm just lazy, found it :)
<thinkmassive> thanks for the tip
<cheeseboy> how do i reload locales w/o reboot?
<nikolam> Is there any GUI/frontend for making UDF CDRW disks? k3d dont have option for cd`s
<dslzen> Greetings!  I'm a total nubie and can't figure out how to install the alternate xubuntu onto my old laptop.  It is running windows XP.  I've searched everywhere but can't find what I need.  I burned the disk ISO...any quick help or links out there?
<nikolam> What do you wan to do? to wipe xp and put xubuntu instead or xubuntu beside xp? how big is your hdd, is ti partitioned and how much free space do you have on it?
<dslzen> 8 gb hd.  I want to wipe and do a clean install.
<nikolam> can you boot from cd? go to bios and set it to boot from cd as first device
<nikolam> Than you can use option on cd for automatic partitioning during install
<dslzen> OK, let me change that right now.  It'll take a second.
<jalalabad> hey guys, 2 questions
<kiosk> hello xubuntu'ers
<jalalabad> 1) why does xubuntu try to dhcp as ipv6 and not ipv4?
<jalalabad> 2) why does the installer keep automounting the damn ntfs partition my windows is on (it trashes my install, thus causing the installer to write over the original ntfs partition that windows was on instead of merely resizing)
<jalalabad> kiosk: 'ello
<kiosk> hi
<jalalabad> what's goin on
<kiosk> I know kinda what your saying but don't know the answer
<kiosk> i can't get apt-get to install things
<jalalabad> it keeps crapping out and thus losing my windows install... luckily i just reinstalled iwndows so there's no harm done this time, but the first time i really pissed my IT admin off
<jalalabad> what do you mean? like it won't connect?
<kiosk> says it cant connect
<jalalabad> or do you get md5 sum errors?
<kiosk> yeah
<jalalabad> hmm, have you tried apt-get update to make sure your sources are right?
<kiosk> not Md5 don't think
<kiosk> yes
<jalalabad> shoot, repeat the last line, cleared the screen (before the yes)
<jalalabad> if you said anything that is
<kiosk> that fails too
<kiosk> (update)
<jalalabad> are you chatting on your live cd?
<jalalabad> err, install?
<kiosk> install
<jalalabad> in the network config, make sure you have a dns
<kiosk> how do I get to network config via gui or command?
<nikolam> jalalabad: I think you need to downsize your ntfs before installing linux on new partition beside old
<dslzen> OK, changed BIOS and rebooting
<jalalabad> nikolam: i am, that's when it mounts and craps out
<kiosk> br
<kiosk> brb
<dslzen> Not to sound like a defeatest but this may be to much for me.  I'm not sure I even burned the damn ISO correctly.
<jalalabad> ???
<jalalabad> how did you burn it
<dslzen> Nero
<nikolam> dslzen: good luck. Everything is easy. Fex easy questions (or maybe a little X setup questions at end) but quite easy.
<jalalabad> burn iso to disk, or did you just copy the iso to the datacd and burn
<dslzen> Not sure what you all mean.  Did it as an ISO file.
<jalalabad> i mean, did you choose the option to burn an iso to disk, or did you merely say "Create Data CD" and copy the iso to it?
<nikolam> jalalabad Don`t just foly iso file to data cd! Burn it with option "burn iso image"
<dslzen> Option to burn and ISO
<jalalabad> nikolam: i know, i'm trying to find out what he did
<jalalabad> so you clicked like Recorder > Burn Image or something along that order?
<jalalabad> if so, that should be fine
<jalalabad> your media might be cheap however, and may not boot the first time... i had that problem, took me a few boots, adn then finally after my 3rd install i opted to just re-burn the iso at a slower speed
<dslzen> Now, I can access the data on the disk, but can't figure out how to install.  I'm a hard core XP user and so badly want an "install" button!
<jalalabad> there *is* an install button
<dslzen> Really?  In the install folder?  I can't find it!
<jalalabad> erm are you using a live cd or a minimal cd?
<nikolam> dslzen did you boot cd?
<dslzen> Minimal.  I don't have enough ram for the live.
<jalalabad> if you don't have enough ram for live, you're not going to get the install to work either man, i mean it's pretty minimal
<dslzen> I just tried to boot, went right to XP
<nikolam> dslzen how much ram do you have? you can use alternate CD , if you have 128
<dslzen> 128 and I have the alternate.  That is what I burned.
<jalalabad> i'm using 201 mb of ram on the install cd now, i'm installing on this box i'm talking to you on
<jalalabad> you could always make a swap file on the disk as a file, mount that as swap and go from there
<nikolam> dslzen: Shut it down and try to catch moment when motherboard ask you to hit enter or so to boot from cd. (same thing as installing xp)
<dslzen> Ah yes.  That made sense! :-)
<nikolam> dslzen: nice. I also use alternate
<jalalabad> how do you install on the alternate? just apt-get install xubuntu-desktop?
<nikolam> dslzen Just see if you make it in bios to boot from cd.
<dslzen> I did just adjust BIOS to boot from CD.  Went into XP anyway.  I'll try again.
<jalalabad> make sure it's set up to boot to cd FIRST
<nikolam> jalalabad alternate install is just that : full install with all goodies of xfce
<jalalabad> also, sometimes motherboards have the option to hit a key to enter a boot menu
<jalalabad> nikolam: right, but what commands do you use?
<nikolam> no comand, it is automatic install. In textual mode. Next next finish :)
<jalalabad> oh, lame
<dslzen> f10 on my system.  Kids want to eat, so I've gotta go.  I need to read more about this because I don't even understand most of what you all are saying.  Like I said, I've never used anything other than Windows and this is like French.
<nikolam> dslzen: It is same thing like installing windows. The same thing. You boot from Cd and install. Simple.
<dslzen> OK, then I burned the disk wrong because it is not working correct.
<dslzen> Or, at least as discribed above.
<dslzen> Eggs and toast for dinner, anyone?
<jalalabad> lovely
<nikolam> niice, when you say, i an hubgy a bit too. :)
<jalalabad> coming from gentoo for the last 7 years, ubuntu is a no brainer
<thrashy> I'm trying to install vnc server (specifically x11vnc) I download the package but when I go to set the password using "vncpasswd~/.vnc/passwd" it says no such file or dir. How can I find out where it downloaded to?
<jalalabad> create the folder
<jalalabad> mkdir ~/.vnc
<nikolam> You can check .iso file with md5 and if it is wrongly saved, you can repair it with torrent , no need to download again
<nikolam> jalabad: gentoo user, wow, you should be a wizard for average ubuntuer haha
<jalalabad> heh, yeah
<jalalabad> ubuntu is cake; just a few nuances that are slightly irritating
<nikolam> cream, sugar, or chocolate? xfce ,gnome or kde?
<jalalabad> particularly the livecd installer has problems (although i'm starting to think it's xfce) and mplayer is compiled with gnome dependancies for the screensaver stuff
<jalalabad> chocolate, xfce
<nikolam> I always use alternate cd to install.
<jalalabad> i might on my next install, but i'd probably choose xfce itself and let it auto test for dependancies, but not get all the goodies/etc
<jalalabad> i don't need the whole thing, just certain parts
<jalalabad> which is why i love gentoo
<Pirate_Hunter> on amsn cnat u send away messages?
<jalalabad> use gaim
<jalalabad> my ubuntu and gentoo isntalls are used identically, but my gentoo install is 1.6gig where my ubuntu install is 5 gig... like woah
<nikolam> I might choose gentoo if i had time to compile everything, which i dont..
<jalalabad> yeah that can be the downside, but you have so much power over what you install and what you include
<jalalabad> saves a lot of space and at times, headaches
<jalalabad> on the other hand, it can create headaches
<Pirate_Hunter> on amsn how do i send away messages?
<jalalabad> ok i just tried a system transfer, so i'm going to try and reboot and test it... urm, right after i install grub
<kiosk> can anyone help me with apt-get?
<kiosk> apt-get update tells me (111 Connection Refused)
<nikolam> kiosk: try to change server you download from. You can set it in Software sources or in the Settings>Repositories from synaptic.
<kiosk> nikolam: Thanks I'll try that
<kiosk> nikolam: What server should be there
<kiosk> Is that on ubuntu.com somewhere
<kiosk> I see two cdrom entries for the fiesty install CD
<nikolam> you choose. Depending on you current location
<kiosk> and one that I added once for the skype repo
<kiosk> but there doesn't appear to be any other online repos in there?
<nikolam> go to ubuntu software tab and click on "downlaod from"
<kiosk> ok
<nikolam> then Other..
<kiosk> aha! I see
<nikolam> and choose or let "select best server" choose for you
<nikolam> :)
<kiosk> cool
<nikolam> extra cool :)
<kiosk> thank you
<nikolam> no problemmo
<kiosk> are a lot of the servers down right now?
<nikolam> i hope not. I am in europe and our local server designated for my area gets down sometimes during day. I changed it to another and faster one and it is ok.
<nikolam> it is beauty in it. Just imagine M$ cenrtalized location dies. Noone gets updates. Here on ubuntu, you just change to tottaly indpendent another one :)
<kiosk> yes
<kiosk> :)
<kiosk> what does it mean when software can't authenticate?
<nikolam> it means that for the repository you added, you did`t add to your system`s public key trust
<nikolam> keys are used to ensure that all packages are sined and can be euthenticated
<nikolam> You have Authentication tab on Software sources
<nikolam> Where you can add key file for repository you add.
<nikolam> You choose to what repository you trust and what key you add
<nikolam> Many binary repositories and wild ones dont have/dont use authentication line ubuntu main repository, therefore, you can trust them less
<MatBoy> Xubuntu says after loggin in that it can;t find the internetname, but it's already 100% ok in /etc/hosts and DNS is also working OK. SSH is sometimes slow to other machines in startup.. so there is a DNS issue... never had this on Debian... what can it be ?
<kiosk> nikolam: thanks for help with authenticatio
<kiosk> nikolam: thanks for help with authentication
<nikolam> ok ok :)
<kiosk> But I think my problem is worse
<kiosk> When I click choose best server
<kiosk> it says no acceptable server was found out of 151
<kiosk> am I disconnected again?
<thrashy> I'm trying to create a desktop entry for utorrent using "sudo gedit /usr/share/applications/utorrent.desktop" but xubuntu says the gedit command cant be found. Anyone know an alternative I use?
#xubuntu 2007-09-13
<nikolam> sudo nano etc. On Xubuntu u should use sudo mousepad
<kiosk> i like pico
<nikolam> kiosk: check your internet connection / firewall settings etc. Its strange
<thrashy> thanks nikolam
<kiosk> I run firestarter firewall  I'll try stopping it
<nikolam> firestarte should not be the problem
<kiosk> also thrashy what about apt-get install gedit?
<nikolam> if policy>outbound traffic policy is permisive by default then, that`s no problem
<nikolam> kiosk. psss, this is xubuntu ge have our little own, mousepad :)
<nikolam> kiosk try one of them.. servers. and try apt-get update from console. are you running 7.04?
<kiosk> nikolam: I think it was my firewall it got much further than before on Synaptic reload list
<kiosk> still stuck at 23 of 24 though
<kiosk> I think i am 7.04
<kiosk> nikolam: how do I tell?
<nikolam> Just select one randomly , one you think that is near.
<kiosk> nikolam:  I will try another one
<kiosk> firewall is off now
<nikolam> Firewall should not be the problem. If it is permissive on outgoing connactions.
<kiosk> nikolam: I used to permit and I haven't changed the settings
<kiosk> I am back where I started now.
<kiosk> New server only  gets to 7 out of 15
<nikolam> just select one by hand.
<kiosk> nikolam: best one so far was carroll.aset.psu.edu
<kiosk> nikolam: but still got stuck refreshing near the last file
<nikolam> ohhh. dont get so detailed. just select d** thing :)
<kiosk> nikolam: tried like 10 servers allready
<kiosk> nikolam: all say            http://mirror.cc.columbia.edu/pub/linux/ubuntu/archive/dists/feisty/Release.gpg: Could not connect to localhost:4001 (127.0.0.1). - connect (111 Connection refused)
<nikolam> khm..
<kiosk> hmmm
<nikolam> Do you use proxy or something.
<kiosk> I tried to install one yes
<kiosk> but it didn't work
<kiosk> Or so I though
<kiosk> Or so I thought
<nikolam> Dns resolving should not return 127.0.0.1 on every request
<kiosk> I bet that is it
<nikolam> I found it
<nikolam> Go to synaptic
<kiosk> nikolam: ok
<nikolam> and then settings>preferences>network> and select direct connection to internet.
<nikolam> If that dont work try to uninstall that proxy you have
<nikolam> And focus on dns resolving.
<kiosk> nikolam: it was allready set direct  -   I guess I need to uninstall anon-proxy
<kiosk> nikolam: anon-proxy asked me a question when I installed about dns I think
<nikolam> nslookup www.yahoo.com should return 87.248.113.14, not 127.0.0.1
<nikolam> uninstall d** thing :) and start your firewall , it should protect you all the time
<kiosk> nikolam: It does return that IP
<kiosk> nikolam: I will
<kiosk> nikolam: Firewall on captain!  : )
<kiosk> nikolam: Thanks for so much help.  I was screwed.
<kiosk> nikolam: LOL
<nikolam> maybe if you try to reboot after that and you definitely should check dns resolving etc.
<nikolam> Then, i am screwed :)
<kiosk> nikolam: yep I have to reboot
<kiosk> Still trying to go to 127.0.0.1
<kiosk> nikolam: If I can't come back thanks again for your help
<kiosk> brb
<kiosk> anybody know nikolam?
<kiosk> wanted to thank he/she for helping so much
<snyft> hello i just bought an intel core 2 duo and was wondering should i use 64-bit PC (AMD64) desktop CD or the 32-bits?
<thrashy> Anyone know how to change the screen size/geometry output by x11vnc server?
<neozen> any of you guys get syncing over IR with a palm to work?
<neozen> shot in the dark
<maxamillion> neozen: can't say that i have ...
<maxamillion> :(
<neozen> drat this thinkpad and its lack of a serial port
* neozen grins
<neozen> how about one of those cheap usb->serial converters?
<maxamillion> neozen: they work pretty well in my experience
<neozen> well that's good news
<neozen> any one in particular?
<maxamillion> neozen: no, i think it was just a cheap-o offbrand one
<neozen> good!
<neozen> something like this? http://cgi.ebay.com/USB-to-9-pin-Serial-RS232-Adaptor-Adapter-Exten-Cable_W0QQitemZ130152195166QQihZ003QQcategoryZ64047QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
<maxamillion> neozen: looks good to me
* neozen buys
<maxamillion> lol @ 11.3KB/sec download
<neozen> you didn't have to do anything nasty like recompile the kernel or anything did you?
<neozen> meh... guess I'll figure it out when it gets here
<neozen> lsusb better see it
<neozen> or there's going to be some violence going down
* neozen grins
<neozen> so how's life been max?
<neozen> school treating you well?
<maxamillion> neozen: oh sorry, i was reading some lecture notes from my databases course
<maxamillion> neozen: its going well ... but the first round of exams are going to be next week :(
<Admiral_Chicago> does anyone in here have Eclipse installed in their install?
<neozen> Admiral_Chicago, yeah I do
<neozen> Admiral_Chicago, running into issues?
<neozen> if it helps, I didn't use the one in the repos
<Admiral_Chicago> neozen: no, no issues, I had a question about the install path, I've got it figure out
<neozen> we use sun's jdk at work so it would be pointless to install gcj as well..
<neozen> ok
<neozen> I just stuck mine in a directory in my home
<Admiral_Chicago> thanks anyways
<neozen> no problem
<Admiral_Chicago> i'll ping you if I need more help
<neozen> I might be asleep, but am usually online 9-5 when I'm at work
<neozen> cst
<neozen> (I'm in chicago as well)
<neozen> ...wait a minute...
<neozen> I've probably met you
* neozen shrugs
<Admiral_Chicago> neozen: what is your IRL name?  if you don't mind me asking
<neozen> Ross
<neozen> was @ last chiglug meeting
<Admiral_Chicago> hmm, Institute of Design?
<Admiral_Chicago> I was at that one, helping facilitate and stuff.
* Admiral_Chicago is Freddy Martinez.
<Admiral_Chicago> neozen: did you go to Flourish and BarCamp as well?
* neozen nods
<Admiral_Chicago> yea I know who you are, you have a thinkpad and long hair.
<Admiral_Chicago> iirc
* neozen nods
* neozen grins
<neozen> just got another one actually for work
<neozen> been having issues due to the ati card in it acting up
<neozen> most annoying one would be that screen goes blank when lid is closed
<Admiral_Chicago> the reason I ask is because I'm doing doc work for Gutsy and I have Kubuntu (the best Linux distro ever)
<Admiral_Chicago> ATI release over a Terabyte of specs for people to write drivers
<Admiral_Chicago> afaik
<neozen> then why is there lacking updated drivers for the R250 chipset?
* neozen grins
<Admiral_Chicago> they just released it today so they are working on R500 or something. I don't know the full details because I don't really buy AMD stuff, I may start though
<neozen> amd?
<neozen> this is an ati card
<Admiral_Chicago> neozen: http://www.x.org/docs/AMD/
<Admiral_Chicago> like I said, I dont follow AMD so I wouldn't know...all I know is that they own ATI
<Admiral_Chicago> or something like that
<neozen> oh yeah... forgot about that
<neozen> in any case its time to crash
<neozen> nini all
<manduski> hey guys can anyone help me with trying to type spanish accents?
<logreeval> Hello, is there a guide that shows the difference between Xfce and Gnome?
<mindframe> logreeval, here's one - xfce > gnome
<logreeval> lol mindframe
<mindframe> logreeval, just throw in the livecd and find out
<logreeval> i dont have the livecd
<mindframe> download it :)
<logreeval> and i cant download it cause i have satellite internet :(
<mindframe> ouch :(
<logreeval> i can only download 450 at a time
<mindframe> you can order cd's for cheap
<logreeval> i want it now lol
<logreeval> well....
<logreeval> does it have a new version every 6 months like ubuntu
<mindframe> is there an internet cafe in a nearby town or anything?
<mindframe> yes
<mindframe> most *buntu's are on the same release schedule - the ones that matter anyway
<logreeval> i live like 20 miles from town, thats why i have satellite
<logreeval> like ubuntu, kubuntu, and xubuntu and edubuntu?
<mindframe> could you drive to town, download the image / burn it?
<mindframe> yes
<logreeval> any more i should know about lol
<mindframe> edubuntu is documentation so no
<logreeval> ?
<mindframe> fluxbuntu, ubuntu, xubuntu, kubuntu all get releases every 6 months
<logreeval> cool
<mindframe> theres nubuntu, mythbuntu
<mindframe> hrmmm
<mindframe> a few others im sure
<logreeval> but those dont get the good support, eh?
<mindframe> nubuntu is a security distro
<mindframe> mythbuntu is a distro based on mythtv - its on the normal release schedule
<logreeval> so why is Xfce the way to go?
<mindframe> IMO: it's lighter, faster, and easier than gnome or kde.
<mindframe> i'm a fan of fluxbox though, i had to have more desktop functionality though
<mindframe> im excited to see what fluxbuntu will offer in gutsy
<logreeval> cool
<mindframe> (fluxbox is a very minimal window manager, no desktop environment)
<mindframe> it's also super fast and light
<logreeval> with 2.0 ghz and 512 ram would i see a difference in Xfce?
<logreeval> compared to ubuntu that is
<mindframe> it would not be worth the upgrade, considering the trouble you have to go through to get it
<mindframe> you could always apt-get install xubuntu-desktop i believe
<mindframe> or apt-get install xubuntu
<logreeval> i can
<logreeval> i looked
<mindframe> it shouldnt tax your satellite too terribly
<logreeval> and then i would have gnome and xubuntu right?
<logreeval> so i would choose at the login menu?
<mindframe> yes,
<mindframe> in that case you could just apt-get install xfce
<mindframe> err xfce4
<mindframe> just change session at login
<logreeval> yeah
<logreeval> everythng would still be like the same but with a different DE?
<mindframe> yes
<mindframe> youll still have all the same programs
<logreeval> ill think about it over night, its time for sleep lol
<mindframe> same
<logreeval> night
<atarinox> anybody know why i can't get linuxdcpp working from the repos?
<johnficca> when I try install install it just keeps failing, is there something I am doing wrong?
<johnficca> it start the installation for like a second or two then stops with an error
<johnficca> can xubuntu partition the hard drive?
<johnficca> I think that is the problem
<johnficca> is anyone here?
<johnficca> it is saying Can't have the end before the start!
<xork> i'm having some trouble formating an external hard drive
<xork> can someone walk me through the steps? gparted gives me an error.
<xork> that i don't have permission to mount the drive??
<xork> i'd like to do this through the command line, and i tried, but unsuccessfully
<xork> Disk /dev/sdc: 400.0 GB, 400088457216 bytes
<xork> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 48641 cylinders
<xork> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<xork> Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<xork> /dev/sdc1               1       48641   390708801   83  Linux
<xork> that is the drive i am trying to format
<xork> the commands i ran from terminal
<xork> were
<xork> mke2fs -j /dev/sdc
<xork> tune2fs -m 0 /dev/sdc
<zoredache> sudo?
<xork> yes
<zoredache> why sdc, and not sdc1?
<xork> sdc1 was not found
<xork> sdc worked
<xork> now i have some udev rules set up
<xork> to link it to /dev/vds400
<xork> shoudl i have used that instead?
<xork> i did that so they would always mount in same place
<xork> otherwise the two externals i have would randomly mount to /media/disk1 or /media/disk2
<xork> i'm majorly confused
<xork> i'm going to try mke2fs on /dev/vds400
<xork> i'm feeling brave
<zoredache> hrm...
<zoredache> I would repartition it correctly and build your filesystem on /dev/sdc1
<zoredache> then set a partition label so that it gets mounted correctly
<xork> how can i partition through terminal
<xork> gparted won't let me touch it for some reason
<xork> i'd like the udev rules to stay in place
<xork> so that it's linked to /dev/vds400
<xork> otherwise it gets mounted in random places
<zoredache> try cfdisk /dev/sdc
<xork> ah hah!
<xork> mke2fs on /dev/vds400 worked
<xork> i guess once you have those udev rules in place
<xork> you can't use /dev/sdcs1 anymore
<xork> you have to use the link
<zoredache> are you sure?
<xork> well
<xork> here's the weird thing
<zoredache> I am almost certain that I did the other day...
<xork> i have access to it
<xork> but if i sudo fdisk -l
<xork> this is the result
<xork> Disk /dev/sdc: 400.0 GB, 400088457216 bytes
<xork> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 48641 cylinders
<xork> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<xork> Disk /dev/sdc doesn't contain a valid partition table
<xork> why is it saying it doesn't have a valid partition table?
<xork> when it's there, i have access, i can read/write?
<zoredache> because you created your partition directly on /dev/sdc
<xork> i just did it on /dev/vds400
<zoredache> created your filesystem rather
<xork> instead
<xork> which is something i made up from udev rules
<zoredache> so it has no partition table
<xork> hmmmm.
<xork> is it going to effect me? :P
<xork> if i can still read/write to it?
<xork> this is all way above my head
<zoredache> you will be fine, if you only care about using it under linux
<xork> i'm playing major guessing games
<xork> that's all i care about
<xork> but i'd like to protect myself from future problems
<xork> and since i don't care about losing data on it now.. now's the time
<xork> so how do i get a partition table
<xork> i just tried cfdisk
<xork> let's see
<xork> wahoo!
<xork> worked
<xork> links are still functional
<xork> fdisk reports a partition table
<xork> i think i'm set
<xork> thanks
<zoredache> eh?
<xork> lol sorry
<xork> i'm jumping all over
<xork> i did mke2fs on /dev/vds400 (the link i set up)
<xork> then cfdisk on /dev/sdc
<xork> made a partition
<xork> and it .. seems to be working
<xork> i have access.
<xork> read/write
<xork> it's still linked how i want it to and mounting correctly
<xork> i don't know why gparted wouldn't work
<xork> but oh well
<zoredache> if you repartitioned things after you made the filesystem, then you have probably done something wrong
<fudet> anybody home? :D
<Merchelo> !anybody
<Ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<VampyreBe> hello hello everyone !
<VampyreBe> may I ask a very special question ?
<VampyreBe> i'm at the moment switching my 3 pc from windows to linux ubuntu. Mine is already under Ubuntu, but I was wondering the one from my daughter... it is a P II with 128 Mb ram, and was wondering if it was a good idea to put an Xubuntu on her pc
<VampyreBe> i'd like to make a small network with the 3 pc, which I could administrate for the rights... if xubuntu is not suitable for her pc, what other distro can i use, and could I still make my network with different distros ?
<mynyml> I want to be able to be notified of new rss feeds on the desktop ... for example with libnotify; anyone knows a tool that would do that?
<predaeus> mynyml, e.g. liferea is a feed reader with a tray icon.
<mynyml> predaeus: that should be good enough. i'll check it out
<mynyml> thanks
<thrashy> I'm trying to change the geometry of the vnc screen on my xubuntu server, I go into vnc.conf and add $geometry ="1024x768"; doesn't seem to work though, I even rebooted. Can anyone help?
<DuClare> vncserver -geometry widthxheight
<wlfwhiterabbit> hi! considering this page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FtpServer can anyone tell me how i can launch FtpServer service? i've followed the instructions for the first case and now, how can i launch the service?
<Pres-Gas> wlfwhiterabbit, which option did you pick?
<wlfwhiterabbit> the first
<adac> anyonone has vncserver running with xfce?
<adac> I just get a grey screen
<Wizard> hello :)
<Wizard> i finally installed xubuntu/ppc
<Wizard> does anybody use compiz under xfce ?
<adac> Wizard: not tried yet
<adac> a friend of mine has beryl running
<adac> with xfce
<adac> or compiz-fusion...
<Wizard> hmm
<Wizard> i'll check beryl. i installed compiz but i can't found any settings manager
<Wizard> and it does not work correctly
<yotux> how do I change the theme of xfce
<vinze> Applications->Settings->User Interface Settings
<magic_ninja> grrr
<magic_ninja> my uselists disappeared
<yotux> thankz
<vinze> np
<gerro> hmm anyone know of some good music players for xubuntu?
<gerro> heard some people talking about exaile before
<vinze> There are lots...
<vinze> Exaile is good but a bit slow
<gerro> yeah I thought it would be
<magic_ninja> gerro: amarok is good, for single file play use mplayer (very memory unintensive), but i prefer banshee
<gerro> ah yeah banshee I'll have to try that
<vinze> I'm using Rhythmbox at the moment, but... Gnome libs
<magic_ninja> gerro: if you don't want all the bells and whistles offered with amarok banshee takes up alot less system resources
<gerro> I didn't want to use amarok because of all the kde dependencies
<magic_ninja> gerro: banshee is your best alternative
<gerro> also what about xmms?
<vinze> I don't like it
<magic_ninja> gerro: xmms is good but i find it to be unstable when using very large playlists
<magic_ninja> gerro: well actually i find it to be unstable quite a bit
<gerro> I sorta found it convenient being light and themeable
<gerro> magic_ninja: on xubuntu?
<magic_ninja> gerro: xmms is good i just find it unstable
<magic_ninja> gerro: yes using xubuntu with gnome instead of xfce
<gerro> magic_ninja: it won't process that external terabyte hdd of pop music?
<Wizard> compiz and beryl have the same issue :/
<magic_ninja> gerro: what you talking about lol, mine or yours
<gerro> Wizard: use compiz fusion then :P
<Wizard> i think it will give me same results
<Wizard> both apps work until logout
<gerro> Wizard: actually I tried it and it seems bit more stable. And when I installed it I didn't have to use all sorts of weird hacks
<Wizard> after that: i have to start them manulally + the don't refresh windows (so i'm working with 'static screenshots')
<wlfwhiterabbit> $ sudo pure-ftpd
<wlfwhiterabbit> Unable to start a standalone server: Address already in use what does this mean?
<gerro> I'm surprised it worked so smooth on this old geforce 5200 nvidia I only got 128mb on it
<Wizard> i guess it would work on riva tnt :P
<gerro> what you mean?
<gerro> wlfwhiterabbit: it means something is already using that port, perhaps the server is already running. Try telneting to localhost on that port or perhaps use netcat. See what is running there
<Wizard> there is no compiz fusion in repos :)
<gerro> wlfwhiterabbit: there also some commands to check your ports probably be easier
<gerro> Wizard: yeah its most likely going to be included with gutsy
<wlfwhiterabbit> gerro: thanks.
<Wizard> ay, fsck that
<gerro> Wizard: they doing massive update on xorg and everything else
<Wizard> i don't think if it will support ppc at all
<gerro> Wizard: try checking #ubuntu-effects there this guy whom setup repositories for it
<wlfwhiterabbit> gerro: i've never used telnet, could you please me tell which command i could use?
<Wizard> bah.. i'm staying with xfce4wm
<gerro> wlfwhiterabbit: try lsof -i
<gerro> or just plain lsof and use | less or | grep "search for this"
<gerro> wlfwhiterabbit: root might be running something on that port so try running it as root too. I doubt it would be though
<gerro> wlfwhiterabbit: ctrl c to exit when your done
<wlfwhiterabbit> gerro: with lsof -i there's nothing that uses port 20 or 21. doesn't pure-ftpd use port 21?
<gerro> there are alternative ports it might be using
<gerro> and its generally wise to run an ftpd server on a non standard port
<wlfwhiterabbit> gerro: i understand what u mean. do you know how i could set the port pure-ftpd will use?
<gerro> wlfwhiterabbit: its probably in its documentation found here http://www.pureftpd.org/project/pure-ftpd/doc
<gerro> If its a bit over your head I'm sure there plenty of guides floating about or on the forums
<wlfwhiterabbit> gerro: thanks, i'm sorry i made you make my work!
<gerro> wlfwhiterabbit: try this tip it has Now, if you want to listen for an incoming connection on a non-standard port, just append '-S' and the port number: /usr/local/sbin/pure-ftpd -S 42
<gerro> wlfwhiterabbit: also take in consideration some ports require root privileges and you probably wouldn't want to have the program running as root
<gerro> generally anything over 1024 is good choice
<gerro> wlfwhiterabbit: its no prob I was going to try some ftp servers out myself, I usually use filezilla on windows boxes.
<maxamillion> gerro: you can use filezilla on linux as well
<vinze> The newest version
<wlfwhiterabbit> is filezilla graphic? (i perfectly know that in this case a GUI is a waste of memory, but i have some difficulty with the shell)
<vinze> Yes
<gerro> you can use the graphical interface for file zilla with any ftp server I think though
<gerro> they all follow same protocol "ftp"
<maxamillion> wlfwhiterabbit: if you just need a ftp client program, then i would suggest gftp .. its decently light on resources and its gui
<Naughtyboy> very easy to use and straight forward....
<wlfwhiterabbit> maxamillion: unfortunately i need to act as server
<Naughtyboy> proftpd then...
<Naughtyboy> also fairly easy to setup
<gerro> I just use firefox and ftp:ip:port
<Naughtyboy> gproftpd if you want a grafical interface
<gerro> that why I is a be noob :D
<wlfwhiterabbit> I've installed FileZilla but it doesn't seem i can act as server...
<gerro> ok there gftp, gftp-common, gftp-gtk, and gftp-text
<gerro> which do I choose ;_;
<gerro> wlfwhiterabbit: umm its a client unless you specifically got the server part, I'd recommend using something different though if your on linux its mainly for windows
<maxamillion> gerro: gftp-gtk
<gerro> maxamillion: too late installed them all! woot!
<maxamillion> gerro: lol
<maxamillion> ok
<gerro> it free stuff yo *steals it all*
<gerro> maxamillion: the heck is with gftp it got half its documentation attached to gui. My 800x600 screen can't take it :(
<gerro> run proftpd from inetd or standalone?...
<gerro> I guess standalone hate it when things pop up at startup
<vinze> join #codeyard
<vinze> Sorry
<gerro> no prob
<lobi> similar programe like AdobeAcrobate for ubuntu
<lobi> ?
<lobi__> similar programe like AdobeAcrobate for ubuntu
<lobi__> and if can do this http://www.acrobatusers.com/tutorials/2006/adding_video/adding_video.pdf
<DaBeowulf> Can segmentation fault crashes in UT2004 get fixed by using this http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_amd64_100.14.11.html instead of the nvidia-glx-new from the restricted repository?
<DaBeowulf> I did run memtest and my mem seems fine and UT is at the latest version.
<LampoNero> ciao a tutti
<rici> quick pmount question: i have a freebsd formatted hd in a usb enclosure, and i need to mount the slices with -r -t ufs -o ufstype=5xbsd.
<rici> but the desktop seems to be trying to mount it -rw -o ufstype=old
<rici> so i can't get rid of the popup window :(
<rici> how do i tell it to cease and desist and let me mount it by hand?
<TheSheep> rici: you could disable the volume manager in thunar->edit->preferences->advnced
<hyper__ch> hiho
<s-x-u> hiho -h
<rici> TheSheep: thanks
<rici> it was just kinda distracting.
<TheSheep> rici: I can imagine
<TheSheep> rici: probably adding it to the fstab with correct options would solve that too
<rici> yeah, that's the next step
<TheSheep> rici: and with noauto, if you don't want it mounted every time
<rici> since it's unlikely to be pluggedin every time
<rici> i just need to back it up, really.
<rici> the box it was in blew up, but i recovered the hd from the mess.
<TheSheep> rici: had something like that recently with my homepage server
<TheSheep> rici: still can't get myself to bring the gallery up :)
<rici> :)
<hyper__ch> TheSheep: we want to see the gallery
<rici> the new keyboard is supposed to show up tomorrow, and i'll be back to where i was pre-earthquake
<rici> aside from one fried box, but i can live without it.
<rici> saves me the trouble of upgrading the fbsd version :)
<rici> ok, this is working. thanks again.
<rici> seeya
<snowdonkey> Hey.  I mainly use Kubuntu Feisty but I'd like to try out Xubuntu.  Is there a command to download XFCE without the extra programs that come with xubuntu-desktop?
<TheSheep> snowdonkey: apt-get install xfce
<snowdonkey> thesheep: lol, of course.  So then I can use XFCE environment with all my KDE programs?
<hyper_ch> snowdonkey: yes
<TheSheep> snowdonkey: oops, sorry, it's xfce4
<TheSheep> snowdonkey: yes
<TheSheep> snowdonkey: it's not the same as xubuntu, though
<snowdonkey> thesheep: the default look will be different you mean?
<TheSheep> snowdonkey: that too, yes
<snowdonkey> thesheep: or drastic changes?  Like will my graphics drivers not work?
<TheSheep> snowdonkey: nah, just the looks and useful tools
<TheSheep> snowdonkey: actually, default xfce theme is mega-ugly :)
<snowdonkey> heh
* TheSheep recommends installing the murrine theme engine and murrine themes
<snowdonkey> thesheep: Ok.  BTW how did you do the thing with "***"?
<TheSheep> you mean the action?
<TheSheep> you do it with the /me command
<snowdonkey> Oh cool.  I'm still kinda new to IRC.
<TheSheep> just type /me at the beginning of the line
* snowdonkey is pleased with this new discovery
<TheSheep> :)
<snowdonkey> thesheep: thx for your help.  peace
<TheSheep> love & peace
<neozen> and lemurs!!!!
<hyper_ch> carnivoral lemurs
<neozen> with bats!
<TheSheep> flamming zombie falmingos
<TheSheep> flamingos even
<TheSheep> they are pink
<TheSheep> they are dead
<TheSheep> they are after your brains
<hyper_ch> the pinky and the brain... brain... brain... brain
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: what are we going to do tonight?
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: ripping all the movies off the DVD and then start encoding them to mkv :)
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: and trying to send you a small video ;)
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: the same we are going to do every night... try to take over the world
<nonlocal> Right on the third try!
<nonlocal> ;)
<thrashy> Hey, I'm running utorrent through Wine but whenever I minimise it to tray I can't open the window back up, like the window border etc is there but the inside contents is just blank. Any ideas why this is and how to fix it?
<hyper_ch> thrashy: why not using a linux torrent client?
<thrashy> I would but my isp throttles so I need a client that offers encryption, afaik utorrent is the only one that has this?
<hyper_ch> thrashy: nope, ktorrent does it also and rtorrent also
<thrashy> hmm might have a look at rtorrent then.. :)
<hyper_ch> thrashy: rtorrent is command line only - hence very lightweight
<hyper_ch> thrashy: TheSheep put my attention to it... before I used kTorrent ;)
<nonlocal> thrashy:  try deleting ~/.wine/drive_c/windows/profiles/your_profile/Application\ Data/uTorrent/settings*
<nonlocal> (hope I got that path right)
<thrashy> thanks nonlocal although seems its not doing it any more.. strange
<thrashy> might go with rtorrent now anyways, vnc and utorrent is kinda laggy to control :P
<hyper_ch> thrashy: that's how I started:    http://kmandla.wordpress.com/2007/05/02/howto-use-rtorrent-like-a-pro/
<thrashy> Thanks, I'm gonna give rtorrent a try now
<hyper_ch> and of course:  http://libtorrent.rakshasa.no/
* LampoNero listen The Offspring - The Kids Aren't Alright (180-secs) [128-Kbps 44100-Hz 2-channels] 
<Jester45> deluge is nice
<neozen> thrashy: so does azureus
<neozen> thrashy: it likes ram though
<neozen> all java things do
* neozen prods his companies product with a stick
<neozen> *company's
<TheSheep> neozen: you need an 11ft pole
<TheSheep> neozen: shame we only grow at most 6ft tall in Poland
<nonlocal> thrashy:  rtorrent is the business. I just thought I would take a crack at solving the problem at hand ...
<neozen> lol
<thrashy> yeah I'm setting up rtorrent now lol =)
<Jester45> i would say deluge is the best gui for linux
<Jester45> utorrent was nice in the pre webui versions
<Jester45> but isnt good in wine as it breaks the theme of your desktop and az is a hog
<hyper_ch> nonlocal: what problem?
<nonlocal> hyper_ch:  thrashy's non-displaying utorrent problem.
<hyper_ch> nonlocal: ^^
<hyper_ch> so there are more rtorrent users in here than any other client?
<thrashy> bah, screw utorrent, I'm download something in rtorrent right now :D
<neozen> lol
<thrashy> I like it so far
<seras> hello i was wondering if there was any way to replace the panel in xfce gusty without all of them disappearing?
<hyper_ch> thrashy: did you have a look at the rtorrent site about common tasks? and the official support channel is over at irc.worldforge.org  #libtorrent
<thrashy> yeah looking now
<thrashy> is encryption automatically on?
<hyper_ch> thrashy: I haven't seen an option to en/disable it
<hyper_ch> so I tend to think it's auto-encrypted
<thrashy> its just the speed is only @ 20kb/s which leads me to think something is being held back
<hyper_ch> my speeds currently isn't great either but I fetched The Corporation yesterday at nearly 250kbit
<Jester45> 250kbit is like 20 kb/s you know that rigt
<nonlocal> Why did the cable companies have to start us talking about mega*bits* and such just to make their bandwidth seem faster... }8[
<hyper_ch> Jester45: 250kbytes
<hyper_ch> was a typo :9
<nikolam> nonlocal: Beacouse it sounds better and beacouse that are telcomunications and that we can handle (nince 300bitsPerSeconds modem onwards) But what definitely is not right is HD`s volume stating at X GB when they are meening Gigabitss.. thats fraud.
<hyper_ch> I tend to say its a historical way of telling transfer rates... how many 0s and 1s can you pump through your line in a second
<Jester45> they didnt start it its the standard way network speeds are stated
<Jester45> like a 100mbit ethernet or gbit
<nonlocal> nikolam: Yes that irks me too. And the general trend towards defining a megabyte as 1000bytes instead of 1024
<hyper_ch> a megabyte is 1 mio bytes ;)
<hyper_ch> kilo = thousand
<hyper_ch> mega = million
<nonlocal> Jester45:  fair enough. Just seemed like I had been thinking in kb/s forever and then cable/dsl showed up
<Jester45> its much easier to use for humans
<zoredache> kilo =2^10, mega = 2^20
<rici> kibi / mibi
<nonlocal> Jester45:  What does that make me :(
<hyper_ch> zoredache: only in computer science ;)
<nonlocal> <ozzy> I AM IRONMAN </ozzy>
<nikolam> That is not trend that is Hd producers fraud. But these days they are stating on the boxes that it is in thousand bits so its to user to figure out. Its like CRT monitors and size of screen.. After some lawsuit in canada or so, they begins to state actual size (viewable)
<Jester45> well what 100,000,000 bytes converted to MB the computer way
* nonlocal waves his tiny canadian flag
* hyper_ch is still waiting for a canadian flag from the parliament tower ;)
<zoredache> you say it is 'fraud' but it really isn't... It was just some engineer being lazy a long time ago, and everyone else following his lead
<hyper_ch> zoredache: I don't think it was an engineer being lazy... I tend to think it was non-tech guys being not able to understand why it is 1024 and not 1000
<zoredache> never assume malice when incompatence is more likely
<nonlocal> zoredache:  these are not governments (where I would agree), they are corporations looking for profit. it's a little too convenient when the errors always seem to make the numbers look bigger on packaging...
<zoredache> nonlocal: most of these standards where created by the government...
<nonlocal> ?
<Jester45> not if your doing 40,000mb hardrive and not 40GB
<hyper_ch> as 1024 is close to  1000 it's a lot simpler to just say it's 1k or 1m
<nonlocal> Jester45:  Another good point :)
<Jester45> really non tech people would seed Mb and think its small
<Jester45> see*
* Jester45 has been talking about torrents to much
<zoredache> here, read this article about how 'military specs' live forever
<zoredache> http://wilk4.com/humor/humore11.htm
<hyper_ch> zoredache: nothing lives forever
* rici awaits the one about the width of railroads
<Jester45> because the military doesnt let it change
<zoredache> rici: seems to have read my mind
<hyper_ch> nothing lasts forever ;)
<zoredache> well, perhaps not forever, but maybe as long as the human civilization
<hyper_ch> I don't think so
<Zach`> hey
<Zach`> I'm using Xubuntu and I have a problem with change the language
<Zach`> I have full support of my local language (Hebrew) but I can't switch to it! how can I fix that?
<TheSheep> Zach`: you don't have it listed on the login screen?
<Zach`> I do, but if I choose Hebrew I can't switch back to english
<Zach`> there's no alt+shift thing like in Windows?
<hyper_ch> !lnw
<ubotu> Want to know the differences between Windows and Linux? This guide, called "Linux is Not Windows" is a pretty good read -- http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm
<hyper_ch> !lnw | Zach`
<ubotu> Zach`: please see above
<TheSheep> Zach`: there is a keyboard layout switcher plugin you can add to your panel
<Zach`> cool TheSheep, where can I grab it :)?
<TheSheep> Zach`: it's installed by default, just right-click on the panel and select 'add new item'
<TheSheep> zenrox: then choose the keyboard layout switcher from the menu
<thrashy> hmm trying to update rtorrent, it says do ./autogen.sh but then says "aclocal not found" how am i meant to update?
<Zach`> cool TheSheep and now how I add my language (hebrew) to the keyboard layout switcher?
<hyper_ch> thrashy: you're not using it from the repos?
<TheSheep> Zach`: I'm not sure, probably in settings->keayboard settings
<TheSheep> keyboard
<Zach`> thanks!
<thrashy> hyper_ch I the repo gave me 0.6.4 and apparently only >v7 supports encryption
<hyper_ch> thrashy: oh... hmm....
<hyper_ch> thrashy: how about gutsy?
<hyper_ch> thrashy: I have to ckeck what version it has
<nonlocal> Speaking of strange byte-math... I just noticed apt-get telling me: "Fetched 613kB in 1s (307kB/s)"
<nonlocal> Heh.
<hyper_ch> gutsy has 0.7.4
<nikolam> Zach` edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and add 	Option 		"XkbOptions" 	"grp:alt_shift_toggle"
<nikolam> Under Section "InputDevice"
<nikolam> 	Identifier	"Generic Keyboard"
<nikolam> Before EndSection
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: can I somehow use the rtorrent package from Gutsy in feisty?
<nikolam> Add keyboards in Settings manager> Keyboards Layouts and logoff and restart X (Ctrl+Alt+Backspace)
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: sure, if it doesn't have too many dependencies
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: so I just download it and check it?
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: download it from packages.ubuntu.org or just add gutsy repository for a moment
<thrashyy> whats the gutsy repo?
<TheSheep> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<TheSheep> thrashyy: same as feisty, only with 'feisty' replaced with 'gutsy'
<thrashyy> hmm this is in software sources or? only been using linux for like 24 hours so go easy eh
<nikolam> huper_ch from my knoledge (tryed to install iceape 1.4.1 from gutsy on 7.04) it is basically very hard to do it manually (dependencies) . try adding gutsy repository but Not upgaring to it. I havent try myself but ..
<hyper_ch> libc6 also needed...
<nikolam> I myself will not till gutsy is done.
<nikolam> hyper_ch: It is sometimes endless effort. i myself downloaded 10 .deb`s for iceape manually untill realised I have to reinstall half the system that way..
<hyper_ch> libc6 and rtorrent will do the job ;)
<nikolam> Hmm me too needed libc6. unil I realized that half of system depends on old one. Be Very carefull.
<hyper_ch> nikolam: if I have problems then I will just get the new gutsy :)
<nikolam> Yes, me too :) and ufter one update u could`nt boot. anyway it is talk for #ubuntu+1 cahnnel :)
<hyper_ch> thrashyy: you know "Screen"?
<snowdonkey> Hey.  I'm using Xubuntu Feisty, and I want to open files from Thunar into Vim.  Problem is "Open With" dialog doesn't have option to run a command in a terminal, so the documents don't open.  Is there a way to do this?
<TheSheep> argh, ubiquity sucks :(
<TheSheep> snowdonkey: use 'gvim' or '
<TheSheep> terminal -x vim'
<nikolam> snowdonkey OpenwithOthe Application> choose one > select/deselect "use as default
<snowdonkey> thesheep: ok, I'll try it.
<snowdonkey> nikolam: Even with that selected it doesn't open b/c vim's a console app.
<thrashyy> hyper_ch I don't think so
<hyper_ch> thrashyy: also very nice:   http://jmcpherson.org/screen.html
<nikolam> snowdonkey: edit> configure custom actions? :)
<snowdonkey> thesheep: thx, I got it working using command konsole -e vim (I have Kubuntu installed too).  But it keeps saying "Terminal" isn't a command, though I see that's what the program's called.
<snowdonkey> nikolam: Right, I do that.  But vim is a console app.  Opening a document with just "vim" dosen't open it.
<nikolam> With custom actions you open console!
<TheSheep> snowdonkey: ah, it was renamed to xfce4-terminal
<snowdonkey> thesheep: Aha!  :)
<nikolam> :)
<nikolam> "Terminal" with "T" should open it :)
<TheSheep> snowdonkey: gvim is nice if you disable the toolbar
<Jester45> yes a T is needed t doesnt work
<TheSheep> snowdonkey: has nicer fonts and colors
<nikolam> TheSheep: On 7.04 or Gutsy?
<TheSheep> nikolam: on both, not by default though :)
* TheSheep <-- compulsory customizer
<nikolam> here at me is
<snowdonkey> thesheep: yea I've read that.  I'm trying to go through the gauntlet of learning the commands though  :)
<hyper_ch> oh well, that did not work well
<nikolam> Did anyone of you actually formated and used CDRW formated as UDF?
<nikolam> In read-write mode, of course
<neozen> TheSheep: me as well
<neozen> TheSheep: first thing I do on any system I work on is pull over my .vimrc
<neozen> all hail scp
<snowdonkey> I lost recently lost my .vimrc  :(
<snowdonkey> *just lost
<snowdonkey> I had key mappings for compiling and running C++ and Java too.  so sad.
<nikolam> I have one mistery here. With other accounts Ooo works as well as Document viewer. Not with my account :)
<neozen> lol... mine isn't even that long
<neozen> my recent big loss was ~1yrs worth of gaim logs
<TheSheep> neozen: I have to scp -r .vim* :)
<neozen> what's in .viminfo anyway?
<TheSheep> neozen: information letting Vim start where you left if you reopen files
<TheSheep> neozen: and old clipboards
<TheSheep> neozen: stuff like that
<TheSheep> neozen: depends on how you configure it
<neozen> ah
* neozen makes note
<neozen> I've gotten addicted to xfce4-notes as well
<neozen> I wish it had keyboard shortcuts
<TheSheep> neozen: but I mean the .vim directory, with the colors and spell and syntax subdirectories
<TheSheep> neozen: try Zim
<TheSheep> neozen: it's great
<neozen> Zim?
<TheSheep> http://pardus-larus.student.utwente.nl/~pardus/projects/zim/
<TheSheep> something like a tom,boy, only in perl, not c#
<s-x-u> or kim she is great :)
<neozen> ....xfce...
<neozen> wait... isn't kim a bunch of filters for images in kde?
<s-x-u> i was joking
<neozen> like right click on an image... see "shrink by 50%", "compress for web" etc
<neozen> how's output of zim?
<TheSheep> neozen: text files in a directory
<neozen> as in how it exports its stuff
<TheSheep> neozen: with simple wiki-like formatting
<neozen> what is wiki-like?
<TheSheep> ==heading== [[link to other page] ]  **bold** //italic//
<TheSheep> afair
<neozen> ahh
<neozen> interesting
<neozen> I'll give it a shot
<neozen> but..... can it blend?
<neozen> sorry... couldn't resist
<TheSheep> neozen: it's gtk, it should fit the rest of xfce
* neozen nods
<neozen> not that kind of blend
<neozen> but noticed the gtk bindings
<neozen> ..for me... this is a must
* TheSheep gives neozen a blank stare
* neozen glares @ skype
<neozen> http://www.engadget.com/2007/07/10/will-it-blend-the-iphone-smoothie/
<neozen> anyway
<neozen> time to head off to linux group
<nikolam> LOL
<nikolam> WOW
<zoredache> probably a simple question, but how do i either temporarily or permanently disable sending things to the trash?
<s-x-u> http://www.engadget.com/2007/07/10/will-it-blend-the-iphone-smoothie/ useful info thanks a lot LOL LOL LOL that is real fun
<Jester45> hold shift when you delete them
<Jester45> hi Max
<zoredache> Jester45: I was hoping to disable it completely, not temporarily... but that will work I guess.  Thanks Jester45
#xubuntu 2008-09-08
<favro> ouass: hi
<anom01y> how do I undo this command: wget http://dl.ivtvdriver.org/ubuntu/80DF6D58.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -
<Odd-rationale> anom01y: well, one easy way would be to open Applications --> System --> Sofware Sources and go to the software keys tab... ( I think it is the third tab) and delete the key...
<j00bacca> can you embed a terminal session into the background?
<j00bacca> yes you can see http://wayofthegeek.org/2008/06/sooo-pretty/
<nbl> hello
<nbl> agian....
<nbl> backupPCor Bacula? any imput on what is better?
<nbl> any input*
<xindo> so anyone in here have an apple slim keyboard on a pc running xubuntu hardy/
<xindo> ?
<xindo> there are a few bug reports about it, but can't get it worked out under xfce
<Rakeer> Is there an "OpenGL" wrapper for Xu?
<cody-somerville> :/
<Rakeer> .i.
 * cody-somerville is off to bed.
<cody-somerville> \o)   \o/  (o/
<Rakeer> allright then.
<Rakeer> maybe I should have asked "is there a way to route opengl calls through CPU"
<Rakeer> (in apps that are specifically opengl)
<dudeman> hello
<j00bacca> what is the name of the login screen for xubuntu/xfce?
<j00bacca> and where to get themes
<Nillerz> Hey, are there any MD5 checksums for the iso for xubuntu?
<Nillerz> hello? Anyone?
<R1cochet> i believe there is
<R1cochet> but i just installed xubuntu an hr ago
<Nillerz> can you link me? They aren't in the download repositories, unless I am stupid
<Nillerz> also, how is xubuntu?
<Nillerz> is it like, working?
<R1cochet> http://xubuntublog.wordpress.com/2007/10/08/getting-the-right-image/
<R1cochet> yea it works
<R1cochet> i removed kubuntu for xubuntu
<R1cochet> kubuntu gave me some probs
<Nillerz> I'm coming from Fluxbuntu
<Nillerz> There's minamalism for you, I loved it
<R1cochet> which desktop environment does it run on?
<Nillerz> Fluxbox
<Nillerz> Its the fastest linux I've tried but sure does have issues with not doing what I tell it to
<R1cochet> lol
<Nillerz> I want it to run at 2048x1536 and it never would... but that's X windows for you
<Nillerz> there were also issues of it not putting applications on the list of applications after an install
<R1cochet> did u update drivers?
<Nillerz> nah, it never updates either
<Nillerz> it was running 7.10
<Nillerz> Also, found the MD5 checksums
<Nillerz> I was going to install gentoo thinking it would be a fun all-day project then it said "This could take several days or weeks to install" and I was like "heh..."
<R1cochet> lol
<R1cochet> yea me too
<R1cochet> but im not very familiar w/ nix
<Nillerz> Kubuntu sounds fun though
<R1cochet> but i dont think it will take that long
<Nillerz> Me neither, just a few distro tests here and there,
<Nillerz> which is why I wanted to install Gentoo, I wanted to get the guts and figure it all out bah mahself but jesus...
<R1cochet> lol
<R1cochet> yep
<Nillerz> There is no graphical installer (worht mentioning) so you gotta manually place files via terminal
<Nillerz> now, I'll be right back, I need to partition something over  >>> there
<R1cochet> how do i add other partitions and drives to file manager?
<Nillerz> dunno. I'mjust making room for the OS
<Nillerz> I'm using Cute Partition Manager
<R1cochet> lol not u
<R1cochet> some1 else in here
<R1cochet> the installer will do that for u
<R1cochet> fdisk
<Nillerz> really? Okay, cool.
<R1cochet> yep
<R1cochet> im on dual boot
<Nillerz> But I already burnt the partition manager. :\
<R1cochet> lol
<Nillerz> I'm really getting this because I miss being an elitist Linux head
<R1cochet> why didnt u use a virtual drive
<Nillerz> "Oh, I  use **LINUX**, so I don't have to worry about hackers on steroids."
<Nillerz> nah, full install plz
<R1cochet> yea a virtual drive will let u mount the disk w/out burning then u can run from there
<R1cochet> as long as its an image file
<Nillerz> wait, you can install linux with a drive emulator?
<Nillerz> waaaa?
<Nillerz> but that requires an OS to run don't it?
<Nillerz> links plz
<R1cochet> ohh i thought u were talkin bout the app for partitioning
<Nillerz> you can run a partition manager through windows?
<Nillerz> you're blowing my mind here, continue
<R1cochet> partition magic is for windows i believe
<Nillerz> I'm going to see this, if it's true then GOSH DARN
<Nillerz> hello
<R1cochet> u can partition in windows yes
<Nillerz> it costs monies.
<R1cochet> lmao
<R1cochet> not if u torrent
<Nillerz> like, 70 bucks
<R1cochet> or find one in irc
<Nillerz> can it resize partitions? That'd be cool
<R1cochet> packetnews
<R1cochet> .com
<R1cochet> yes i think so
<R1cochet> but again the ubuntu installer will do that for u!
<R1cochet> just run the installer and ull se
<R1cochet> see*
<Nillerz> It will resize a partition?
<R1cochet> YES
<Nillerz> wat?
<R1cochet> run the installer
<Nillerz> I'll do that
<Nillerz> That's some fucked up shit, pardon my french
<R1cochet> no fucking problem
<Myrtti> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Nillerz> I saw that coming
<R1cochet> so sorry
<Myrtti> :-<
<Nillerz> okay so I'm gonna make sure I don't break shit then I'll burn this shit
<Nillerz> SORRY! My bad, that was an accident
<R1cochet> ????
<Nillerz> but anyway, I gotta check some things then I'm gonna run the live CD
<R1cochet> what u gonna burn?
<Nillerz> the iso
<R1cochet> ok
<Myrtti> ...
<R1cochet> yea try it out
<Nillerz> but first, checksums
<R1cochet> myrtti?
<Myrtti> I'm going to pretend I didn't see that this time, but this time only
<R1cochet> is there a way to ad my other drives and partitions to thunar file manager?
<Nillerz> thank you. I love you forever
<R1cochet> add*
<Nillerz> hashes match, yey
<Nillerz> so yeah, xubuntu, it's like, easier topronounce than Fluxbuntu
<R1cochet> lol
<R1cochet> but not easier than kubuntu
<Nillerz> Is it ZOO BOON TOO or is it ZOO BUN TOO
<R1cochet> ubuntu with a zoo i think
<R1cochet> been wondering myself
<Nillerz> I'm concerned about the _bun_ part
<Nillerz> long u or short u
<R1cochet> i say boon
<Nillerz> I've always said bun
<Nillerz> is it possible to backwards construct a file out of an MD5 hash?
<R1cochet> i dunno
<Nillerz> That'd be interesting... probably take several days at the least though
<R1cochet> only used md5 about 3x
<Nillerz> are you in this chat from xubujntu? If so what browser are you using, or IRC client?
<R1cochet> right now im on pidgin but it sux
<R1cochet> im dling wine so i can run mirc
<R1cochet> and utorrent
<R1cochet> im gonna remove pidgin asap
<Nillerz> Ever use Opera?
<Nillerz> Has built-in bittorrent client and chat client for IRC
<R1cochet> about 2 yrs ago but that was on winblows
<Nillerz> The bittorrent client leaves something to be desired but the irc client is swell
<Nillerz> also, its gotten insanely good since 2 years ago
<R1cochet> i think mozilla has built in irc client
<R1cochet> or at least addon
<Nillerz> chatzilla yeah but it sucks
<R1cochet> ok i dunno
<R1cochet> i only like mirc
<Nillerz> Firefox is horrible because it's making open source applications look bad
<Nillerz> how are you running uTorrent without wine?
<R1cochet> im not w/out wine
<Nillerz> oh okay
<R1cochet> thats y im dling wine
<Nillerz> ???
<R1cochet> downloading
<R1cochet> *
<R1cochet> my connection is slow atm so its gonna take some time to dl
<R1cochet> 30min more :(
<TheSheep> wans't there a linux version of mirc?
<Nillerz> I'm using Roadrunner cable it is awesome
<Nillerz> I don't think there is...
<R1cochet> i used to have rr
<R1cochet> i liked it
<R1cochet> but where im at now i cant get
<Nillerz> I remember because it's hard enough to find a decent windows IRC client, linux is usually much harder
<Nillerz> Ah, that's horrible, I know how it is
<Nillerz> We have it now since they built windmills around us and needed internet up there
<Nillerz> We were on dialup for YEARS
<R1cochet> im stuck with either verizon (no FIOS) or charter
<TheSheep> Nillerz: irssi is very decent
<R1cochet> ima go w/ charter 10m down
<R1cochet> ive written some scripts for mirc so i dont want to lose them
<Myrtti> xchat is quite good if you want a gui
<Nillerz> gui's are for pussies.
<Myrtti> as long as you remember not to mix it up with xchat-gnome which is bad
<Nillerz> Fluxbox could run Gnome and KDE apps. It was neato
<Myrtti> Nillerz: OH, really? Well then I have to change from irssi back to xchat, NEH?
<Nillerz> NEH?
<Nillerz> HEH?
<TheSheep> Nillerz: you can run gnome and kde apps in any window manager
<Nillerz> is it justme or does this window manager look EXACTLY like gnome?
<TheSheep> it uses the same window toolkit and themes, so you might get this impression
<Nillerz> :(
<Nillerz> but you say it is faster, right?
<R1cochet> is there a way to get file manager to see my other drives and partitions?
<Nillerz> also, Gnome is just u g l y
<TheSheep> Nillerz: question of taste, if you don't like it then use fluxbox
<TheSheep> R1cochet: it should see them without doing anything special
<R1cochet> well for some reason thunar doesnt show them
<TheSheep> R1cochet: what kind of partitions are those?
<R1cochet> ntfs
<Nillerz> so the partition manager can re-size pa0rtitions right?
<TheSheep> Nillerz: yes, with some luck
<TheSheep> Nillerz: make a backup
<TheSheep> !ntfs | R1cochet
<ubottu> R1cochet: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<Nillerz> I don't have a hard drive to back up to...
<Nillerz> oh well.;
<R1cochet> i had no problems with resize nillerz
<R1cochet> but when i restarted winblows it checked hardware for changes cuz of resize but all was fine
<Nillerz> okay, I'll only give it about 5 gigs or so.
<TheSheep> !worksforme
<ubottu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<TheSheep> :)
<TheSheep> then again, it has gotten stablier in the recent versions
<Myrtti> ho-hum
<jarnos> Do you have to use Alternate install CD to be able to install grub to boot sector of a partition?
<returnCode> hallo fols
<returnCode> hallo folks
<returnCode>  I need to install a vnc server on my laptop running xubuntu
<returnCode> can anyone suggest one?
<returnCode> where I can find docs et similar?
<favro> I use vnc4server
<favro> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<returnCode> running on composite desktop
<returnCode> is 's run on composite desktop?
<favro> it'll run if you have compositing
<returnCode> I use vino server, but seems not work when I try to connect by a win pc
<returnCode>  I use vino server, but seems not work when I try to connect from a win pc, pardon
<ablomen> returnCode, are you trying to log in from windows with a vnc client or remote desktop?
<returnCode> My xubuntu laptop running vino-server
<returnCode> I try to connect using thight-vnc client on win pc
<returnCode> @ablomen: some hints
<ablomen> nah sorry no idea why it wont work
<returnCode> thanks anyway
<returnCode> thanks anyway
<cody> come si cambia la risoluzione della schermata di login in xubuntu hardy????
<cody> how to change login screen resolution in xubuntu hardy????'
<cody> display,xml contains:
<cody> <?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
<cody> <!DOCTYPE mcs-option SYSTEM "mcs-option.dtd">
<cody> <mcs-option>
<cody> 	<option name="XDisplay/bgamma" type="int" value="100"/>
<cody> 	<option name="XDisplay/ggamma" type="int" value="100"/>
<cody> 	<option name="XDisplay/rate" type="int" value="60"/>
<cody> 	<option name="XDisplay/rgamma" type="int" value="100"/>
<cody> 	<option name="XDisplay/size" type="int" value="5"/>
<cody> 	<option name="XDisplay/syncGamma" type="int" value="1"/>
<cody> </mcs-option>
<TheSheep> !pastebin | cody
<ubottu> cody: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<cody> http://paste.ubuntu.com/44546/
<cody> xorg.conf
<cody> how to change login screen resolution in xubuntu hardy????'
<jarnos> cody: do you have an edited xorg.conf?
<cody> http://paste.ubuntu.com/44546/
<cody> here
<cody> what can i modify in display.xml?
<jarnos> cody: whrere is that?
<cody> /home/enrico/.config/xfce4/mcs_settings/
<jarnos> cody: I don't have such file in respective location.
<cody> in xubuntu ?
<cody> 8.04
<jarnos> cody: yes
<cody> how to change login screen resolution in xubuntu hardy????'
<thread_au> hi
<thread_au> how can I start a concurrent session from xfce?
<thread_au> startx -- :1 opens a new session, but doesn't let me see the login window
<thread_au> just auto logs me in as whatever user ran the startx command
<jarnos> TheSheep: Applications > Quit > Switch user
<thread_au> there is no "switch" user in my quit box
<thread_au> just log out, restart, shut down
<cody> shit
<cody> why so hard to change resolution in login screen?
<steven__> hello all
<Odd-rationale> !hi | steven__
<ubottu> steven__: Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu!
<steven__> i've been on once or twice before... LOL
<definitely> Hello, how to run thunrar as root
<definitely>  ?
<Odd-rationale> definitely: gksudo thunar
<Odd-rationale> But please BE CAREFUL!
<definitely> ok second quesstion, what about editing startup list ?
<Odd-rationale> startup list?
<definitely> yeah StartUp programs
<Odd-rationale> definitely: Applications --> Settings --> Autostarted Applications ?
<definitely> aaaa ok
<definitely> my mistake
<definitely> didint saw it
<definitely> How to edit Applications menu lisat
<definitely> list''
<steven__> hmm
<definitely> umm
<definitely> is it possible ?
<steven__> any ideas?
<bringatowel> hey is there some where to download more panel items?
<bytor4232> Is there a way to set up network manager before I get to a wireless site?
<favro> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<favro> http://img204.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dategr1.jpg - how do I fix a display that looks like that? hehe
<bytor4232> favro: I have wireless networking set up already on the laptop.  What I'm trying to do is pre-configure the Network Manager so I don't have to configure it on site.
<favro> bytor4232: I don't use wireless myself but isn't there a profile you can set for diff connections?
<bytor4232> No, the network manager finds the access point, then asks you for the key.
<^paradox^> hello everyone
<Odd-rationale> hi, ^paradox^
<^paradox^> ive been using ubuntu linux for about six months now. im still very new to linux
<Odd-rationale> welcome
<^paradox^> i have ubuntu with installed on my machine. i recently installed xubuntu-desktop and have been running into problems with it
<^paradox^> thanks
<^paradox^> the problems seem to be totem related
<Odd-rationale> k like what?
<^paradox^> when i play a song of any format i get no sound. when i play a video i get only video, no sound. when i insert a cd totem comes up to open it and i get error location not found
<^paradox^> these things dont happen in ubuntu with gnome
<^paradox^> whenever i just left click in the file browser or a folder totem is what opens up the media by default
<^paradox^> i have vlc media player and mplayer which i access with a right click and they play videos and songs just fine
<^paradox^> under xubuntu
<Odd-rationale> that sounds like a strange problem... :|
<^paradox^> ive been told that xubuntu can run any app that gnome can, but that doesnt seem true at this point
<Odd-rationale> well it should... that's the point...
<^paradox^> but like i said im a nix noob so im afraid i dont really understand exactly whats going on
<Odd-rationale> ^paradox^: is it 8.04?
<^paradox^> i have 8.04 of ubuntu. i installed xubuntu thru synaptic and reloaded synaptic first. i assume i got the latest version of xubuntu desktop
<^paradox^> xubuntu-desktop
<Odd-rationale> yes you would have
<Odd-rationale> my guess is that it is pulseaudio/gstreamer related...
<^paradox^> ive been told that
<Odd-rationale> hold on. i'll be right back and see what i can do...
<^paradox^> okie dokie
<Odd-rationale> ^paradox^: ok. well let's try to replace totem-gstreamer with totem-xine. Same interface, but just different backends. open synaptics and search for totem. mark totem-gstreamer for removal and mark totem-xine for install. then select apply.
<^paradox^> ok
<Odd-rationale> xine handles dvd better than gstreamer anyways... esp. encrypted ones with the libdvdcss2 package from medibuntu repo
<nubuntu> anyone got a minute to help me troubleshoot this sound problem (no sound) on a new hardy install?  heres a paste of terminal output: http://pastebin.com/m7a44351a
<^paradox^> Odd-rationale: did that
<Odd-rationale> ^paradox^: have sound in totem now?
<^paradox^> let me test
<^paradox^> with a video yes. let me test a song too
<^paradox^> alright have sound with songs too
<Odd-rationale> cool. i guess it is gstreamer related...
<Odd-rationale> how about rhythmbox. do you have sound in that?
<Odd-rationale> ^paradox^: ?
<^paradox^> ill check
<^paradox^> with rythmbox it keeps flashing back and forth between the two songs i have in that folder
<^paradox^> when right click to play with vlc vlc works
<Odd-rationale> ^paradox^: must be a problem with gstreamer and maybe with it's pulseaudio integration...
<^paradox^> if were to reinstall gstreamer would it remove xine?
<Odd-rationale> ^paradox^: well, i don't think you can have totem-gstreamer and totem-xine installed at the same time...
<Odd-rationale> but you can have the gstreamer engine...
<^paradox^> how does that work?
<^paradox^> and what name would i be looking for in synaptic?
<Odd-rationale> ^paradox^: for what?
<^paradox^> this gstreamer engine
<Odd-rationale> you have it installed...
<^paradox^> oh lol ok
<^paradox^> any idea whats up with the CDs, why i get this error location not found?
<Odd-rationale> ^paradox^: is it when you select cd from the totem menu?
<^paradox^> its when i insert a cd. after its in the drive totem comes up and then i get error loaction not found
<^paradox^> location
<Odd-rationale> ^paradox^: hmm. try using sound juicer to autoplay cd instead...
#xubuntu 2008-09-09
<^paradox^> i cant find sound juicer in my menus
<TheSheep> it's not installed by default
<Odd-rationale> it is in ubuntu...
<TheSheep> Odd-rationale: apparently this is xubuntu
<Odd-rationale> TheSheep: yes, but he had ubuntu then installed xubuntu-desktop ontop...
<TheSheep> Odd-rationale: also, in ubuntu you won't get 'location not found' with totem, because you have full gnome-vfs support
<Odd-rationale> i see...
<TheSheep> I suppose this is a xubuntu bug
<^paradox^> the message i get now is totem coulnt play the file. the specified movie could not be found
<TheSheep> ^paradox^: it's audio cd, vcd or dvd?
<^paradox^> audio cd with downloaded songs
<TheSheep> ^paradox^: it's audio cd or data cd with mp3 files on it?
<^paradox^> it was burned as an audio cd
<TheSheep> ok
<TheSheep> ^paradox^: well, I guess you could install sound-juicer or some other player, like audacious
<TheSheep> ^paradox^: totem is not too good for playing music anyways
<Odd-rationale> vlc should be able to play audio cd as well
<pist0l-fish> hi all. I just recently installed Xubuntu and it came with Totem. For some reason, Totem displays a black screen when I attempt to view movies but still plays audio. When I take a screenshot, it still works (so SOMETHING is being decoded :P)
<TheSheep> !codecs | pist0l-fish
<ubottu> pist0l-fish: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Odd-rationale> pist0l-fish: what do you mean by taking a screen shot still works?
<^paradox^> ok but with vlc im not sure how to play the cd since in gnome it just starts automatically
<pist0l-fish> Totem has a feature that allows you to take a screenshot of the video currently playing
<pist0l-fish> so it's able to decode the video.... it just doesn't display it >_<
<Odd-rationale> pist0l-fish: oh ok. so that does not give you black screen?
<pist0l-fish> Odd-rationale: yes
<pist0l-fish> (it does not)
<Odd-rationale> pist0l-fish: how about vlc?
<pist0l-fish> haven't tried
<Odd-rationale> (my favorite media player ... :P)
<pist0l-fish> wait, I think I have actually; brb
<ddelony> What's the problem?
<pist0l-fish> Odd-rationale: yes it works in VLC
<ddelony> What about mplayer?
<pist0l-fish> ddelony: lol, cmon now. The point is that I have the decoder, but Totem doesn't want to use it... I'm sure it will work in mplayer
<pist0l-fish> unless totem and mplayer use some kind of similar library
<^paradox^> it seems when i try to select cdrom and open it in any player nothing shows up
<Odd-rationale> pist0l-fish: no. totem uses gstreamer by default...
<pist0l-fish> and vlc has all its own decoding algorithms in the binary, right?
<ddelony> pist0l-fish: Are you trying to play DVDs?
<pist0l-fish> nope, mkvs, mpegs, avis...
<pist0l-fish> oh well. I guess I'll just erase totem and use VLC
<ddelony> One problem with AVIs at least is that they're just wrappers around other codecs.
<ddelony> You really have no idea what's inside them.
<pist0l-fish> ddelony: didn't know that; you learn something new everyday
<^paradox^> oh damn lol
<ddelony> Wikipedia says vlc comes with a bunch of its own codex.
<^paradox^> got it to work vlc
<ddelony> *codecs
<pist0l-fish> yeah it's all in the binary
<^paradox^> seems i wasnt selecting track number
<ddelony> I tend to like vlc over xine anyway.
<pist0l-fish> or wait. No it isn't. I might have lied there.
<pist0l-fish> thanks for your help, adios
<^paradox^> ok im a little confused with vlc
<^paradox^> i can select any single track, but shipping to next seems to have no effect
<Odd-rationale> i gtg eat... see you all later!
<^paradox^> see ya later thanks
<^paradox^> actually im gonna go put on a cup of instant coffee. ill be back in a few minutes
<^paradox^> kk im back
<Odd-rationale> me too
<^paradox^> now i just need some help with vlc
<^paradox^> i still havent been able to figure it out
<Odd-rationale> ^paradox^: you went to file --> open disc --> audio cd ?
<^paradox^> yup
<Odd-rationale> what's in fo device?
<^paradox^> i can select a track number to play, but skipping to next seems to do nothing
<Odd-rationale> ^paradox^: can you set Track to 0 ?
<^paradox^> well i can try
<^paradox^> its aldready set to track 0 when i go thru the steps u listed above
<^paradox^> then it plays track 1
<xindo> i just switched out of x to a terminal with crtl-alt-f3, i switched back to the x term with crtl-alt-f7, it made me log in again, closed all my apps, is this normal?
<Odd-rationale> can you switch to track 2?
<Odd-rationale> ^paradox^: ?
<^paradox^> i can yeh im here
<Odd-rationale> xindo: nvidia?
<xindo> yes
<Odd-rationale> xindo: it's a known bug... you'll have to live with it.. :|
<xindo> k, thank you
<xindo> Odd-rationale: xubuntu only, or ubuntu also?
<Odd-rationale> xindo: the nvidia xorg drivers...
<Odd-rationale> xindo: will effect all buntus...
<xindo> i see, thanks again
<^paradox^> ok see this is weird when i go to open disc > file > file system > cdrom nothing shows up
<^paradox^> yet when i select a track thru other method it plays
<^paradox^> thats where im confused
<^paradox^> i hardly ever play CDs in this machine, but id like to know whats going on
<Josh_LPWI> are there any gui tools to easily send/receive over bluetooth on xubuntu?
<Josh_LPWI> I installed a bunch of bluetooth apps using add/remove but nothing showed up in the applications menu
<^paradox^> ok cool cause a guy in another channel acted like he lost me
<^paradox^> lol wrong channel
<^paradox^> Odd-rationale: can u see my messages? i thought irc might have quit on me for a minute
<Odd-rationale> ^paradox^: yeah i'm here.
<^paradox^> it acted like it wanted to boot me
<favafro> Josh_LPWI: do they show up in applications-accessories-appfinder?
<Josh_LPWI> didn't look there, is that for anything that got installed but didnt' make it automatically to the menu?
<^paradox^> im copying a cd to make sure there no problems with cd burning
<^paradox^> u know i gotta tell ya speed wise i luv xubuntu :D
<Odd-rationale> yeah. i like xfce, too
<^paradox^> cosmetics arent the only thing that matter
<Odd-rationale> xfce doesn't look too bad...
<^paradox^> it does take a little getting used to
 * cody-somerville jaunts around the room.
<^paradox^> one feature id like to see is being able to single left click to open things everywhere
<Odd-rationale> ^paradox^: thunar can do this? no?
<^paradox^> yes but not on the desktop
<^paradox^> its not a big deal. its a good trade off for better speed
<^paradox^> and if such a feature would slow down xfce then id be against it
<^paradox^> i guess im still a little spoiled to some of my old windows ways ;)
<Chetyre> I'm having a problem connecting to a wireless network.  Is anyone around who can help?
<^paradox^> if i only have xubuntu-desktop not the os will i get updates for it as well?
<KleinerHai> Hi, can you see your carte in system?
<Chetyre> Yeah, I installed the drivers for it with ndiswrapper
<KleinerHai> ﻿^paradox^: Sure °°
<KleinerHai> Now it does not work?
<Chetyre> But for some reason, I can't connect to a network that uses a WEP key
<KleinerHai> Ah! Okay!
<^paradox^> well cool. cause i like it alot
<KleinerHai> Chetyre: Look here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=278398
<KleinerHai> Here you should finde your solution.
<Chetyre> Thanks!
<KleinerHai> No problem. But you should also read anything about wpa supplicant.
<KleinerHai> It's advanced, but very usefull!
<^paradox^> i guess i had it easy. as soon as i hooked my machine up to the network it was already setup
<KleinerHai> By the way: Use WPA instead.
<Chetyre> I would, except it's not my router
<Chetyre> I'll ask him to switch it though
<KleinerHai> Ah okay.
<shaeffer_> i just switched from kubuntu 6.06 to heron, but then quickly installed xfce becuase kde4 doesn't play nice with my old machine.  Is Adept an ok package manager to use for xfce?  Not sure on the protocol here, if package managers are supposed to be specific to distro (it mentions a lot of KDE stuff in there)
<shaeffer_> Adept was working, now it warns me I need root access to do anything... loads up but I can't make any changes
<shaeffer_> this happens when starting through the menu
<KleinerHai> For me it works great.
<KleinerHai> He asks every time when you want to change the sytem. It's normal.
<shaeffer_> but it doesn't even allow me to enter in password
<shaeffer_> i.e. i can't install anything
<shaeffer_> how do i ensure I can use adept properly through the menu?
<KleinerHai> Uhm...
<KleinerHai> sudo adept?
<shaeffer_> through the menu
<shaeffer_> not the command line
<Odd-rationale> shaeffer_: no, adept is probably not a good chioce to use on xfce. use synaptics
<KleinerHai> I think it's possible to change the menu entry for adept into root.
<KleinerHai> why isn't it?
<Odd-rationale> well, it uses qt, not gtk. so it will have to load all the qt/kde libs when it starts making it slower to start. Synaptic on the other hand, uses gtk, which xfce also uses. so those libs are usually already loaded and it start faster
<Odd-rationale> the other reason is Synaptic is simply better... :P
<KleinerHai> Ah. Okay.
<shaeffer_> yeah i guess i like the interface better anyway
<shaeffer_> ah good, this one is now in the menu, and asks for password
<shaeffer_> thanks.. and another question
<shaeffer_> ktorrent is installed and runs, but no user interface
<shaeffer_> i just noticed too it uses qt
<shaeffer_> any alternate recommendations?
<Odd-rationale> shaeffer_: yeah. a good gtk one would be transmission
<shaeffer_> okey dokey... *runs off and installs*
<Odd-rationale> or deluge, which interface is similar to ktorrent
<Odd-rationale> but transmission is lighter :P
<^paradox^> well i guess off for the nite. thanks all
<Odd-rationale> ^paradox^: see ya!
<xindo> anyone recommend a cad program?
<trevor> can someone help me get sound working?
<cody-somerville> !sound | trevor
<ubottu> trevor: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<trevor> done all that
<trevor> guess ill switch to oss
<shaeffer_> doh
<shaeffer_> i actually had useful advice, but not quick enough
<ozkugh> how can i use dd to copy everything on my old drive to a newer bigger drive and be able to use the new hd to boot off of? im running xubuntu off it
<asxx> hello? anyone out there? or all sleeping
<asxx> I need a bit of help~~
<The-Kernel> I don't get it, whenever I start buring a disc, no matter what program, it locks up pidgin
<j00bacca> what are windows managers, like enlightenment?
<j00bacca> how are they different from xfce desktop?
<The_Kernel> XFCE is a windows manager
<The_Kernel> enlightenment is just another kind
<uat> o/
<uat> how can i retrive my nick password?
<uat> here on irc
<jarnos> Why Xubuntu 8.10 alpha alternate installs lilo boot manager?
<jarnos> Can it be installed in XFS partition? (It should not overwrite boot sector of a XFS partititon.)
<The_Kernel> why XFS jarnos?
<jarnos> The-Kernel: Why not? I think it is a good fs.
<jarnos> The-Kernel: installation program offers it as an alternative.
<zoredache_> ext3 has been tested far more
<The_Kernel> have you looked at the wiki abotu XFS?
<The_Kernel> The disadvantages will kill it
<The_Kernel> You can't set up certain quotas
<The_Kernel> There is no undelete utility for XFS
<The_Kernel> An XFS file system cannot be shrunk
<The_Kernel> Creation and deletion of directory entries is a much slower metadata operation than other file systems.
<The_Kernel> Failure-handling policies can be improved
<The_Kernel> The use of XFS file systems on LVM2 logical volumes can cause system freezes under Linux based operating systems
<jarnos> The-Kernel: I would have appreciated more, if you had told me that before/during the installation process.
<The_Kernel> LOL
<The_Kernel> well...um....you didn't ask!
<The_Kernel> anyways
<The_Kernel> I'm off
<The_Kernel> I gotta get up early tomorrow and figure out this weird NFS issue
<The_Kernel> once 250 connections are made, both servers crash
<The_Kernel> kernel panics and the likes
<zoredache> try a different nfs server
<The_Kernel> :
<The_Kernel> :P
<The_Kernel> Yeah
<The_Kernel> I have
<The_Kernel> works fine
<The_Kernel> The only difference is that the servers that aren't working at RH based
<The_Kernel> not debian like I normally set up
<nubuntu> guys, i installed flock as per instructions on this page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingFlock  but i can't seem to get launcher into menu.  if you notice 3/4 down the page there are some instructions on how to refresh gnome panel, and another to refresh kde, but i don't use those in xubuntu, right?
 * nubuntu looks longingly at Odd-rationale, the keeper of the Knowledge
<R1cochet> wondering if i can run beryl on xubuntu?
 * jarnos is still wondering why the 8.10 alternate installation cd installs lilo instead of grub; it did not even offer grub as an alternative.
<zoredache> jarnos: most likely your chose a filesystem or partitioning scheme that grub can't read from
<R1cochet> can i run beryl on xubuntu?
<zoredache> if you really want grub, make yourself a 50mb /boot partition that is ext3
<zoredache> R1cochet: I believe so, but don't ask me how
<zoredache> !eyecandy
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<zoredache> !beryl
<ubottu> Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<zoredache> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<jarnos> zoredache: I thought it is not necessary: http://www.mail-archive.com/bug-grub@gnu.org/msg10770.html Anyway, I think 50mb is not enough with all those expected kernel updates.
<R1cochet> ty
<zoredache> jarnos: kernel updates usually overwrite the existing kernel...  50mb has been fine on my laptop
<zoredache> or delete your old kernels...
<jarnos> zoredache: That is what I had to do in 8.04 for which there has been several kernel updates that have generated several initrd.img*  and other files in /boot
<jarnos> zoredache: Anyway, I think it is good that you can boot older kernel, if there is some problem with the new one.
<zoredache> perhaps, but how many old kernels do you need?  50mb should be fine for 2-3
<zoredache> a know working and the last 3-4 recent...
<uatever> anyone around that can help me?
<zoredache> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<zoredache> !night
<ubottu> It's the middle of the night in the US and Europe, and surrounds.  This means that a lot of people are likely asleep, therefore there are less potential people who can answer your question.  Please be patient, and consider asking at a time when more people will be awake.  This is particularly true in the quieter channels.
<uatever> roflol ok =P
<uatever> is raid-0 under ICH9R supported or will i need any drivers?
<zoredache> no idea.  Did you try to look on Google?
<uatever> yeah
<zoredache> do you have raid-0 setup already?  You could try booting off a livecd and looking
<uatever> yeah its set
<uatever> but im running xubuntu under vmware
<uatever> but i guess i could do that
<zoredache> You have a good backup system in place right?  RAID0 is just asking to loose everything
<uatever> yeah
<uatever> i burn everything
<uatever> everyday
<uatever> and they are WD disks built for raid's
<uatever> they run specially well under raid0
<uatever> but yeah i know the percs =P
 * jarnos wonders why it takes so loong time to run grub-install on a single-drive PC; I have waited 15min already.  BTW. ubuntu installation is sloow, too.
 * jarnos wonders will grub-install ever finnish.
<jarnos> In http://www.mail-archive.com/bug-grub@gnu.org/msg10770.html can you remove "(say)" from the command.
 * jarnos wonders if grub-install will ever finish.
 * jarnos wonders what happens, if he kills grub-install.
<nubuntu> guys, i installed flock as per instructions on this page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingFlock  but i can't seem to get launcher into menu.  if you notice 3/4 down the page there are some instructions on how to refresh gnome panel, and another to refresh kde, but i don't use those in xubuntu, right?
 * jarnos wonders no more; he kills the bastard (meaning grub-install process. Apology for bad language.)
<Myrtti> jarnos: you know, when I've installed xubuntu from the alternate disk, everytime the first installation of grub fails
<Myrtti> then when I do it again from the menus it succeeds
<jarnos> Myrtti: Which menus?
<Myrtti> in the alternate debinstaller disk
<jarnos> Myrtti: I haven't heard about a debinstaller disk.
<Myrtti> alternate installer uses debinstaller or whatever it was
<Myrtti> the blue ncurses based one
<jarnos> Myrtti: So it is the alternate disk. But don't you use a menu item in the beginning also. I don't see your point.
<jamesjeffery> hey all. I am using a USB CDROM to install, but during the install I get "No Common CD-ROM device found". Not sure how to solve the issue, any ideas?
<acridfusion> hmm haven't tried that one yet.
<acridfusion> how old is the cdrom?
<jamesjeffery> it's a medion, laptop is about 2 years old. It don't have a CD Rom drive built in (not sure why) so they gave me a USB Drive
<jamesjeffery> it asks me to select a module and device by providing a path, but not sure what to use.
<jamesjeffery> would a USB stick install work you think?
<acridfusion> i don't think i can help, maybe try in #ubuntu
<acridfusion> maybe
<acridfusion> i would asume the usb ports need to be recognized as well
<jamesjeffery> when I type dsmeg it says USB Mass Storage support is enabled
<acridfusion> that is a tough one..
<jamesjeffery> usbcore: registered new interface driver libusual
<jamesjeffery> registered new interface driver usb-storage
<jamesjeffery> can you do a network boot on kubuntu ?
<jamesjeffery> i have PXE on lappy
<jamesjeffery> kubuntu/xubuntu i mean
<jarnos> My keyboard and mouse got soft-broken. Mouse cursor followed movement, but I couldn't left-click. Keyboard was wild, too.
<jarnos> This is in Hurdy.
<jarnos> It was at least 2nd time.
<vidd> does anyone have the wl_apsta-3.130.20.0.o? (for the b43-fwcutter to make broadcom wifi cards work) The downloads.openwrt.org site appears to be offline
<jarnos> What do you need makeactive for in menu.lst?
<TheSheep> jarnos: windows can only boot from 'active' partition, or something like that
<TheSheep> jarnos: I guess they'd know better on ##windows
<jarnos> TheSheep: I don't need "makeactive" when I chainload lilo or grub from grub.
<DarkTan> is there any hyperterminal type app i can use with 8.04?
<TheSheep> DarkTan: like minicom?
<whileimhere> Howdy there! Can anyone tell me how to change the XFCE4 panel to look like the one in this image link?  http://www.linuxmint.com/pictures/screenshots/daryna/xfce/desktop.png
<TheSheep> whileimhere: sure
<whileimhere> Great !
<TheSheep> whileimhere: right click on the panel, select 'customize panel' and select apropriate size and position
<whileimhere> Done.
<TheSheep> whileimhere: the gradient is set in the gtk theme, you either have to use the same gtk theme as tehy use, or add apropriate image to your gtk theme
<whileimhere> okay. Can you tell me where I can get GTK themes like that and how to install them?
<TheSheep> whileimhere: there are lots of themes at xfce-look.org
<whileimhere> oh ok
<whileimhere> how do they get installed?
<whileimhere> i know GNOME is easy to do this but XFCE I dont know how
<TheSheep> you just unpack them to your ~/.themes directory
<whileimhere> ohh ok
<TheSheep> or to /usr/share/themes if you want the m global
<TheSheep> whileimhere: I know that Neutronium theme has gradient on the panel, for example
<whileimhere> oh cool I will look that one up now
<TheSheep> it's dark, but you can look into the theme fle and see how they did it, then do the same in your own theme
<TheSheep> it's all text files and images
<jarnos> Are there 2 screensavers running in 8.10?
<TheSheep> jarnos: yeah, seems like xscreensaver got included somehow
<TheSheep> it should just quietly die in a corner :/
<tomboy64> i have xubuntu 7.10 installed on one of my machines. it's an adapted version for the eeepc. how can i install skype and sunbird on it without automatically installing 8.04 software?
<tomboy64> using the console would be preferred
<skep> for skype you could download the static version from the skype website
<Odd-rationale> tomboy64: if you have 7.10, the you should already be using the gutsy repos. skype is in the medibuntu repo... so you would nneed to add that first
<Odd-rationale> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<tomboy64> Odd-rationale: i had my gf install the medibuntu repos
<Odd-rationale> as for sunbird, i think it is the universe repo.
<tomboy64> and it broke her firefox when she installed sunbird (don't know from which repo, though). plus apt-get reported that the skype package is broken.
<Odd-rationale> did you do the medibuntu repo for hardy or for gutsy?
<tomboy64> uhm
<Odd-rationale> as for sunbird, i'm not too sure why it could have broken her firefox... maybe a xulrunner conflict or something... :|
<Odd-rationale> tomboy64: was she on gutsy?
<tomboy64> sudo echo 'deb http://packages.medibuntu.org/ gutsy free non-free' > /etc/apt/sources.list
<Odd-rationale> i dont think that works...
<Odd-rationale> see this page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu#Adding%20the%20Repositories
<tomboy64> Odd-rationale: thanks. i'll try to guide her with that
<Odd-rationale> np
<tomboy64> Odd-rationale: it's me again. i found out that skype was broken cause it's dependent on libqt4-core and libqt4-gui (>=4.3.2)
<tomboy64> what would you suggest?
<tomboy64> upgrade those? or take a smaller version of skype?
<Odd-rationale> tomboy64: skype from medibuntu?
<tomboy64> Odd-rationale: yes. with the gutsy-repo
<Odd-rationale> tomboy64: well, if it were me, i would update the deps...
<tomboy64> Odd-rationale: i don't know much about apt
<tomboy64> would you tell me the simplest command?
<tomboy64> --reinstall maybe?
<Odd-rationale> tomboy64: well those packages should be in the gutsy securites updates...
<Odd-rationale> tomboy64: maybe "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<tomboy64> dist-upgrade won't move it to 8.04?
<Odd-rationale> then try "sudo apt-get install skype"
<Odd-rationale> no
<Odd-rationale> dist-upgrade won;t bump versions
<Odd-rationale> see "man apt-get"
<Odd-rationale> in any case. i have to head out right now...
<Odd-rationale> bbl
<Odd-rationale> you can also get help in #ubuntu as this is not xubuntu specific
<Odd-rationale> good luck@
<Odd-rationale> !
<tomboy64> thanks :)
<tomboy64> cya
<vidd> question: anyone have the file wl_apsta-3.130.20.0.o ? (this is the file needed by b43-fwcutter to get broadcom wifi cards to work)
<vidd> the downloads.openwrt.org that the b43-fwcutter tries to download the file from is gone
<uatever> hey there, Im installing xubuntu under a RAID0 and im just not sure about one thing, mount options theres several options and I can't really find documentations on what each does and what would be the best option for running a RAID0?
<vidd> what is the "quit button" applet called?
<vidd> or is it a component of xfce4-goodies?
<TheSheep> vidd: I believe it's part of xfce4-panel
<stevenw> hello all
<stevenw> i have a minor problem
<stevenw> my screen resolution is set WAY low on a new laptop i just did a fresh install
<stevenw> when i do sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<stevenw> is says overwriting possible customization
<stevenw> and never gives me the option to choose xserver details like monitor and all
<TheSheep> stevenw: use 'sudo displayconfig-gtk'
<stevenw> k...
<stevenw> it only lists a low resolution
<stevenw> and lists my monitor as plug n play
<cody-somerville> stevenw, change your monitor
<TheSheep> possibly it detected your monitor's parameters wrong
<cody-somerville> stevenw, best solution is to do this: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh
<cody-somerville> and then restart the xserver
<stevenw> what should i change monitor to?
<stevenw> i looked up my laptop's specs
<stevenw> can't find default res
<stevenw> ooh that may have worked!
<stevenw> restarting xserver...
<stevenw> well i at least got 800 x 600
<stevenw> well
<stevenw> it gave me message about low resolution warning
<stevenw> and it showed a blank weird screen with lines at the top
<stevenw> wrong sync rates?
<stevenw> i will try to pastebin xserver-xorg
<stevenw> rebooting...
<stevenw> vamos a ver...
<stevenw> okay it successfully rebooted into 800 x 60
<stevenw> oops 600
<stevenw> i know t can go higher
<stevenw> should i try the next highest
<TheSheep> stevenw: you don't have to reboot, you can restart x by pressing alt+ctrl+backspace
<stevenw> okay i tried that
<stevenw> it still only allows me 800x600
<stevenw> TheSheep: and i know it goes much higher than that
<stevenw> my main question....
<stevenw> why when i do sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<stevenw> will it not allow me to choose the monitor and video card and all?
<TheSheep> stevenw: because the moved this to displayconfig-gtk
<stevenw> ahhh
<stevenw> well i'm having terrible luck
<ddelony> I had the same problem when I installed Debian a couple of years back. I remember running dpkg -reconfigure on X.
<stevenw> i got everything perfect on my laptop
<stevenw> now i'm on my girlfriend's third computer
<stevenw> and this install is going terribly
<stevenw> i can only get the monitor to go to 800x600
<stevenw> would knowing my laptop model help?
<ddelony> Maybe Xubuntu just doesn't like the video card?
<stevenw> well i installed the open source driver
<stevenw> openchrome
<stevenw> des that matter?
<stevenw> it shows up in displayconfig-gtk
<stevenw> under graphics card
<TheSheep> stevenw: what does 'lspci | grep VGA' say?
<stevenw> vga compatibe controller via technologies unichrome pro IGP
<stevenw> thanks for all the help, everyone
<ddelony> Hmmm, it looks like it's using a generic display driver.
<stevenw> i istalled the openchrome driver
<ddelony> Do you know what kind of video chip is in the laptop?
<stevenw> and it wet perectly
<stevenw> yeah S3 unichrome pro
<stevenw> according to gateway website
<stevenw> i have a gateway MX3228 i'm trying this on
<stevenw> http://support.gateway.com/s/Mobile/Q106/MagicLC/1008831sp2.shtml
<stevenw> is the system specs
<TheSheep> I hate S3
<stevenw> yeah me too pparently
<stevenw> LMBO
<TheSheep> they should have stopped at s3 trio :)
<ddelony> I looked at the supported hardware wiki page and I don't see anything about S3.
<TheSheep> maybe you could look at the forums
<stevenw> yeah i looked
<stevenw> didn't see anything
<stevenw> found this...
<stevenw> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=418116
<ddelony> stevenw: Have you tried editing your xorg,conf?
<stevenw> yeah i had to do that to get openchrome to work
<ddelony> Do you know where the section where all the screen resolutions are?
<stevenw> yeah
<ddelony> Did you add the display's native resolution?
<stevenw> it only lists default screen and configured monitor and configured video device
<stevenw> it doesn't list the resolutions
<stevenw> any ide-ers?
<ddelony> Mine does, and I have it open.
<ddelony> Hey, I found a wiki page that might be helpful: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<stevenw> yeah i tried that
<ddelony> You don't have a "Modes" subsection in the "Screen" section of your xorg.conf?
<stevenw> no i don't
<ddelony> That's odd. What do you have?
<Myrtti> and this is Hardy Heron, that was released in April?
<TheSheep> dpkg -reconfigure  leaves a pretty minimal xorg.conf now
<ddelony> Where else would X get its resolution modes from?
<TheSheep> ddelony: from the card/driver directly
<TheSheep> ddelony: by autodetecting them
<TheSheep> ddelony: you can analyze that process by looking into /var/log/xorg.0.log
<stevenw> yes
<stevenw> it'svery minimal
<ddelony> Ah, I guess the autodetection didn't find the card and is using the generic driver.
<stevenw> that's what i think
<TheSheep> ddelony: no, vesa is the generic driver
<stevenw> ah
<stevenw> well i got openchrome to work
<ddelony> I've done some googling, and it looks like the problem is with x.org.
<stevenw> yeah?
<stevenw> i got it to 800x600
<stevenw> hat's all
<TheSheep> stevenw: look into logs and see why it
<TheSheep> 's rejecting the other resolutions
<TheSheep> stevenw: I had one problem when the crad used computer's memory for video memory, and you had to set how much to use in BIOS, otherwise you only got crappy resolutions
<stevenw> hm
<ddelony> Yeah, that might be the case in a laptop.
<TheSheep> the problem didn't appear in windows, because the windows driver ignored and ovverode the bios settings
<stevenw> pastebinning log...
<stevenw> http://pastebin.com/m2391550d
<ddelony> (II) VESA(0): Not using mode "1024x768" (height too large for virtual size)
<stevenw> ahhhhhhh
<stevenw> problem
<ddelony> Hmmm, it does seem to be using the VESA driver.
<stevenw> no no i'm using openchrome as the driver
<TheSheep> stevenw: the logs says something else
<stevenw> oh?
<TheSheep> stevenw: no, way, it should have a line about it
<stevenw> displayconfig-gtk says it's using openchrome
<TheSheep> #
<TheSheep> (II) VESA: driver for VESA chipsets: vesa
<TheSheep> stevenw: it proposes to use it, maybe?
<stevenw> maybe
<stevenw> oh
<stevenw> it says hraphics card openchrome
<stevenw> driver none
<ddelony> What does the "Device" section of your xorg.conf say?
<stevenw> video memory automatic
<TheSheep> ddelony: there is no such section :)
<stevenw> device says conigured video device
<stevenw> LOL
<stevenw> grrrr
<ddelony> Where did you get the openchrome driver from?
<TheSheep> stevenw: did you try to run the system->restricted hardware  (or how it's called)?
<TheSheep> stevenw: it detects and downloads drivers...
<stevenw> thatdoes not list in applications...
<stevenw> i got openchrome driver from....
<stevenw> help.ubuntu.com/communtity/openchrome
<stevenw> and followed step by step no problems
<TheSheep> The openchrome driver can be installed by the command
<TheSheep>     *
<TheSheep>        sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-openchrome
<TheSheep> This replaces your current via driver with the openchrome one. That driver module is still called via, so via is what you need to select or write into your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file (for details see below).
<stevenw> already newest version...
<stevenw> how do i add to xorg?
<TheSheep> stevenw: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/84855/
<TheSheep> stevenw: or "via" instead of "openchrome"
<stevenw> okay...
<stevenw> it doesn't list driver section...
<ddelony> In that case, you'll have to add it yourself.
<stevenw> by which means?
<stevenw> i'm a bit of a n00b
<ddelony> stevenw: Your favorite text editor. :-)
<stevenw> okay what should i do?
<stevenw> add what thesheep said?
<ddelony> stevenw: Yeah.
<stevenw> http://pastebin.com/m4fdce4ce
<stevenw> that's my xorg
<stevenw> where should i put it?
<ddelony> I'd save a backup of it first, then paste it over the section that says "Device"
<stevenw> okay...
<stevenw> i'm on the wacky laptop as "erica"
<stevenw> i may post as either stevenw o erica so try not to confuse
<stevenw> LOL sorry
<stevenw> where it says section : device
<stevenw> configured video device
<ddelony> Yes,
<stevenw> add the line driver "openchrome"
<stevenw> then end section?
<stevenw> do i add under sections screen r monitor
<ddelony> Yes.
<stevenw> both?
<stevenw> ddelony: add under the sections: device, screen, and monitor?
<stevenw> should i add "via" instead of "openchrome" like TheSheep said?
<ddelony> Editing the xorg.conf is as delicate as defusing a bomb.
<stevenw> i don't wanna be stuck LOL
<stevenw> i know
<ddelony> Most people don't do it by hand. I've never really messed with it.
<TheSheep> stevenw: put it at the end, outside of any sections
<stevenw> at the end of everything?
<TheSheep> stevenw: yeah
<ddelony> That's why I suggested you make a backup before editing.
<ddelony> The resolution may be low, but at least it works!
<stevenw> http://pastebin.com/m1b451c24
<stevenw> that's what it looks like now
<stevenw> TheSheep: should i save as such?
<stevenw> erica: checking if XChat is working. LOL chatting with self... everyone can ignore this...
<erica> stevenw: yes myself it works... ignore this everyone
<ddelony> Perhaps you need a kind of help we can't provide. ;-)
<stevenw> okay restarting X....
<stevenw> fingers crossed...
<stevenw> Ubuntu is running in low graphics mode...
<stevenw> LOL i got that far
<stevenw> i just needed to get higher...
<TheSheep> stevenw: try the other name for the driver
<stevenw> ?
<ddelony> stevenw: Can you select higher resolutions?
<stevenw> okay gdm ogin didn't load
<TheSheep> "via" or "openchrome"
<stevenw> it lists as plug n play
<stevenw> hold on gotta reboot it froze
<stevenw> either via or openchrome should b listed in the displayconfig-gtk?
<stevenw> i'm lost....
<stevenw> okay stll at 800 x 600
<stevenw> booted into session
<stevenw> displayconfig-gtk
<stevenw> graphics card: openchrome
<stevenw> driver:vesa
<stevenw> change to openchrome?
<stevenw> okay....
<stevenw> TheSheep: should i change driver?
<stevenw> i changed to openchrome and hit test
<stevenw> didn't work display went smalled
<stevenw> smalleR
<stevenw> LOL
<TheSheep> :/
<stevenw> hmm
<stevenw> any ideas?
<stevenw> other than stevenw leave us aone?
<stevenw> alone
<stevenw> lmbo
<ddelony> At least I know which chipset to avoid. :-p
<stevenw> AH HA HA HA HA
<stevenw> google says it's like one of the least friendly laptops for linux
<stevenw> i usually avoid gateways like the plague
<stevenw> but these are hers
<stevenw> i got her ld gateway working great!
<ddelony> Did it look okay when you booted the LiveCd?
<stevenw> this is her better one... suposedly
<stevenw> um i don't do livecds
<stevenw> i usuall use alternate installers
<stevenw> i did text based
<stevenw> so i don't know
<stevenw> i do know that when i did the old gateway
<stevenw> the text based installer was mad fuzzy
<stevenw> and really hard to read
<stevenw> but it cae out fine
<stevenw> came
<stevenw> ny other thoughts?
<stevenw> just keep choosing different lcd panels in displayconfig-gtk?
<stevenw> till i get one that works?
<stevenw> and when i hit test
<stevenw> howdo you know if it worked?
<ddelony> Where exactly did you get the openchrome driver?
<stevenw> if it shows the keep configuration box?
<stevenw> umm i got driver from...
<stevenw> svn checkout http://svn.openchrome.org/svn/trunk openchrome
<stevenw> i also tyed in sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-openchrome
<stevenw> or soething
<stevenw> but it said it was already newest version
<ddelony> There's an openchrome driver in the Ubuntu repository, Did you try that?
<stevenw> how?
<ddelony> sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-openchrome
<stevenw> yes i did that
<stevenw> already newest version
<erica> i'm frustrato
<stevenw> i'm lost i guess i can try that bios memory thing
<stevenw> TheSheep: any ideas? i think you mntioned it before
<TheSheep> stevenw: well, see if you have such a setting in your bios
<TheSheep> stevenw: aperture size
<TheSheep> stevenw: or video memory size
<erica> okay.... this is stevenw also by the way
<stevenw> okay i'm back
<stevenw> gonna change bios settings.... bye erica....
<stevenw> sorry TheSheep: again how to change that?
<stevenw> logged off
<stevenw> sorryi logged off accidentally
<stevenw> anyone catch what he said?
<TheSheep> stevenw: usually you press del or f2 when the computer boots
<Odd-rationale> stevenw: usually you press esc, or on of the function keys while the computer is booting
<TheSheep> stevenw: then you have a menu
<Odd-rationale> e.g. on my machin it is f10
<Odd-rationale> so it depends on your hardware...
<stevenw> okay i have bios open
<stevenw> i had that LOL
<stevenw> frame buffer size?
<stevenw> was that it
<TheSheep> that may be it
<stevenw> its set at 64 mb
<stevenw> when i do xserver-xorg
<Odd-rationale> but how xan the framebuffer effect X ?
<stevenw> that's the first questin it asks me
<Odd-rationale> s/xan/can
<stevenw> if i want to use it
<TheSheep> Odd-rationale: probably they used word 'frame buffer' for something else than linux frame buffer
<TheSheep> Odd-rationale: because obviously you cannot control the linux frame buffer from bios
<Odd-rationale> TheSheep: ok. i see.... i guess...
<stevenw> ahh
<stevenw> so should i change it?
<TheSheep> stevenw: try setting it to something larger
<stevenw> it's at max size
<TheSheep> :(
<stevenw> 16, 32, or 64
<stevenw> i have it at 64
<TheSheep> ok, then leave it
<TheSheep> anything else?
<stevenw> nope
<stevenw> darn it
<stevenw> well it booted again.... hello myself!
<TheSheep> stevenw: you could try asking at #ubuntu, this part is common anyways
<stevenw> okay
<steven__> and i'm back
<kappabuntu> hi
<steven__> MANY MANY THANKS TO ALL THOSE WHO PUT UP WTH ME TODAY
<Odd-rationale> hello, kappabuntu
<steven__> hellokappabuntu
<kappabuntu> what is the terminal command to launch virtualbox?
<Odd-rationale> kappabuntu: umm virtualbox?
<kappabuntu> I'm trying to make a -simple- launcher and finally figured out where ubuntu keeps the icons... now I need to the command to launch it
<Odd-rationale> kappabuntu: try to find it with tab completion...
<Odd-rationale> kappabuntu: e.g. v<tab><tab>
<Odd-rationale> or it was vbox... i don't remember...
<erica> okay
<kappabuntu> I tried vbox :(
<Odd-rationale> kappabuntu: is tab helping any?
<kappabuntu> I found uhh
<kappabuntu> vbetool           vboxadd-timesync  vboxwebsrv
<Odd-rationale> kappabuntu: also try locate. e.g. locate virtual
<Odd-rationale> kappabuntu: you might want to "sudo updatedb" to update the database
<erica> thanks all
<kappabuntu> will it help if I look inside /usr/share or usr/lib _ /virtualbox ?
<Odd-rationale> kappabuntu: find anything?
<kappabuntu> I know linux doesn't work from .exe files but that's the only way I know about making shortcuts
<Odd-rationale> kappabuntu: yes. i think vbox might not be in /usr/bin
<kappabuntu> the only v<tab><tab> that looks close to vbox are vbetool           vboxadd-timesync  vboxwebsrv
<kappabuntu> none of those launched it
<Odd-rationale> also you can try asking in #vbox
<kappabuntu> I'll try
<ddelony> Try typing apropos virtualbox
<skep> or start vb the normal way and check out ps aux
<kappabuntu> it was VirtualBox
<kappabuntu> ffs usability issues just to make a simple icon
<kappabuntu> must be a simpler way to do this
<skep> /usr/lib/virtualbox/VirtualBox
<Woo> Wasn't ext3 suppose to be all stable? Now I can't access my drive after a power outtage. I see a ! icon in gparted
<Odd-rationale> Woo: might need to run fsck
<Woo> I tried repairing it in gparted but it wouldn't do it
<Odd-rationale> !fsck
<ubottu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<Woo> so fsck /dev/sda1?
<Odd-rationale> Woo: i beleive so. check "man fsck" for more detials and options...
<Woo> I don't have much time no
<Woo> now*
<Odd-rationale> Woo: yes i beleive fsck /dev/<device> will do if done as root
<Woo> fsck /dev/sda1:
<Woo> The superblock could not be read or does not describe a correct ext2
<Woo> filesystem.  If the device is valid and it really contains an ext2
<Woo> filesystem (and not swap or ufs or something else), then the superblock
<Woo> is corrupt, and you might try running e2fsck with an alternate superblock:
<Woo>     e2fsck -b 8193 <device>
<Woo>  e2fsck -b 8193 /dev/sda1:
<Woo> same error.
<Woo> what do you reckon?
<Odd-rationale> Woo: well. then that issue is a bit over me as i never experienced a broken superblock before. try in #ubuntu
<Odd-rationale> sorry i couldn't help more...
<Woo> right
<TheSheep> there is always the possibility of a physical damage to the disk because of that power outage
<Woo> ok, because i was just discussing how simple and just working ntfs was with some guy and he said ntfs sucked so much, and he's only had problems with it.
<TheSheep> Woo: no filesystem will protect you from physical damage
<Woo> no, but ntfs has been great this far
<Woo> i mean with no corrupt data and all
<Myrtti> as I've said earlier - if you use Linux as your main OS, then use Linux filesystems like ext3 or xfs or whatever. If you use mainly Windows, then use NTFS
<Myrtti> that way you can try to recover from filesystem errors with native tools
<Woo> well, i suppose ext3 is best for linux
<Woo> and i use linux on that box
<Woo> what's funny is ntfs works better than etx3 there, less fuss
<Myrtti> and with fuss you mean the "boot every 30 times brings up fsck to check filesystems"?
<Woo> no mounting fuss, no permission fuss
<Woo> it just worked
<TheSheep> you just have to run defrag, scandisk and disk cleanup every n days
<TheSheep> anyways, this is comparing apples and oranges
<Myrtti> yup
<Woo> nah, no point defragging storage drives
<Woo> i don't care about scan disc and cleanup, because as an end user it worked and i didn't have to do that
<Myrtti> right
<Woo> so much pales up after a power outtage
<Woo> piles*
<Woo> now the mobo stopped booting up properly
<Woo> and it let my system drive to the bottom of the boot list
<Woo> meh, better go reset the bios tomorrow
<Woo> i need a better place to put the noisy server
<Woo> first i had some stability problems because people pulled the plug because of the noise (meditation ^^)
<Woo> then the ironer kills the fuse if all the computers are running
<Woo> after moving it elsewhere, that is
<Woo> now i need to find another spot
<Woo> it runs ok when it's up and running though :)
<Woo> i best go to sleep, enough stress for now.
<ozo2> hola , xubuntu el iso de la web es live?
<cheeseboy> !auido
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about auido
<cheeseboy> !audio
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<ozo2> hi the iso is live cd ?
<djdano> Hey all, Im used to ubuntu and I just changed to xubuntu.  Im unable to figure out how to clone my display so I can use my TV as a monitor, anyone able to help me
<hvgotcodes> it seems with xubuntu i cannot have an encrypted lvm unless i try and use the entire disk?
<Myrtti> huh?
<hvgotcodes> Myrtti: for install -- i am trying to setup an encrypted lvm.  but it seems i cant unless i let the installer decide teh partitions and use the entire disk...
<Myrtti> go to manual partition, you can there make your own choices including how to partition for encryption
<hvgotcodes> Myrttil -- when will it ask about encryption
<Myrtti> hen you've set partitions to not be ext3 but partitions for lvm/encryption
<hvgotcodes> ah
<hvgotcodes> so i want to create a boot, a swap, and then a physical volume for encryption
<hvgotcodes> which i can then split into home and /
<hvgotcodes> ?
<Myrtti> that splitting part I've not tried myself
<uateve1> o/
<uateve1> im getting some blocking when playing movies in movie player how can i fix it?
<kappabuntu> is there a key command or hotkey to kill a a frozen window?
#xubuntu 2008-09-10
<Odd-rationale> kappabuntu: ctrl+alt+esc then click the window
<kappabuntu> :D thanks
<kappabuntu> muahahahahha
<Odd-rationale> kappabuntu: what's so funny?
<kappabuntu> I killed the window huhuhu
<kappabuntu> it's been sitting on workspace 1 for hours now
<Five> hello
<Five> looking for help, I'm trying to install xubunutu on my new machine, yet i can't install the base system
<favro> how are you trying to install Five ?
<Five> cd
<Five> i burned it twice use proper speed
<Five> using*
<Five> same problem occurs...
<favro> which cd? live alternate server?
<Five> yes
<favro> which cd? live alternate server?
<Five> xubuntu-8.04.1-alternate-i386.iso
<favro> and where does the install stop working?
<Five> when trying to install Kernal package: 'linux-generic'
<Five> i can type full msg if u want
<Five> do u want me to type full msg or not?
<Odd-rationale> Five: did the install fail? or just taking a long time?
<zoredache_> did you try running the cd integrety check?
<zoredache_> did you verify the md5 sum of the file you downloaded?
<Five> no
<Five> let me do that now
<Five> i didn't verify md5
<Five> doing cd integrety check, give me sometime please
<Five> oh integerity test of cd-rom failed
<zoredache> no rush...
<zoredache> if the integrety check on the cd failed, check the md5 sum of the file you downloaded... The sums should be listed on the web site you downlaoded from
<Five> i downloaded from the official site, let me chevck
<Five> http://mirror.csclub.uwaterloo.ca/xubuntu-releases/8.04/release/
<Five> this is the link my friend
<zoredache> the md5 sums for the files are in the file named 'MD5SUMS'.  Do you know how to check?
<zoredache> !md5sums
<ubottu> See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes for the md5sums of Ubuntu discs.
<Five> no
<Five> checking one sec
<zoredache> I don't think it is on the wiki, but on windows I think (http://www.md5summer.org/) is a good md5 checker
<Five> aight
<Five> well i'm new to using linux so i dont know much yet
<Odd-rationale> we all have to start somewhere... :D
<Five> =P
<kappabuntu> i get the giggles browsing crack/serialz sites on with linux
<kappabuntu> knowing you won't catch the bad internet AIDs
<Five> HAHAH true
<Five> same
<Five> ubuntu live cds rock hehe
<kappabuntu> I'm not afraid to open that suspicious zip/rar
<Odd-rationale> Five: are you on windows right now? or livecd?
<kappabuntu> or you could test them in a virtual XP
<Odd-rationale> or other...?
<Five> yes
<Five> windows
<Odd-rationale> ok
<Five> i can run live cd on other machine that i do install on
<Five> okie md5 test came with tons of errors
<Five> 1500
<Five> or to be honest 1449/1449
<Five> i used (http://www.md5summer.org/) to check md5sum.txt on cd in windows
<Odd-rationale> Five: might have to redownload...
<Five> ic, okie i will do that man
<Odd-rationale> Five: also, might i suggest. use the torrent :D
<Five> okie will do that
<Five> thanks alot guys, will idle now and download torrent =)
<newpers> i'm running xubuntu on vmware server and my left arrow keys prints ^[[D in the terminal.  is there something i need to configure?
<Odd-rationale> newpers: it is hard to tell whether this a problem with xfce4-terminal or vmware... but does it do this even at just a plain prompt?
<newpers> i do not believe so.  let me check
<newpers> thanks for the reply, btw
<newpers> yes
<newpers> it does it at the prompt as well
<Odd-rationale> newpers: hmm. ok. it does that for me only when i have like a process running and i press keys... but not at a prompt...
<newpers> actually i don't know
<newpers> let me check again.
<Odd-rationale> newpers: does it do it if you boot up a livecd?
<newpers> ok... not at the prompt
<newpers> i was retarded and tried it at the login prompt
<Odd-rationale> newpers: yeah. ok.
<newpers> at normal prompt, it works correctly
<Odd-rationale> well that is the default behaviour...
<newpers> xfce4-terminal issue?
<newpers> man... it's hot in here
<Odd-rationale> newpers: no...
<newpers> wow, this is annoying not being able to go forwards or backwards
<newpers> heh
<newpers> i will google
<newpers> again
<Odd-rationale> newpers: so you cannot use arrow keys in login prompt?
<newpers> i can
<newpers> at login prompt it prints ]D.  at command prompt all arrows work.  at terminal i get ^]]D
<newpers> ahhh... nm
<newpers> it was just the stupid scala interpreter
<newpers> i will use rlwrap
<newpers> sorry for the problems
<newpers> thanks, Odd-rationale!
<Odd-rationale> np
<asxx> hi anyone here?
<asxx> i'm here ~
<Odd-rationale> k
<Odd-rationale> asxx: first try to find out what driver you are using...
<asxx> teleportation
<asxx> in linux
<asxx> right?
<Odd-rationale> yes
<Odd-rationale> in linux
<asxx> (II) intel: Driver for Intel Integrated Graphics Chipsets
<asxx> is this what i'm suppose to look for?
<Odd-rationale> asxx: is that from Xorg.0.log ?
<asxx> yes
<asxx> there are lot of "intel" words
<asxx> (II) intel(0): Integrated Graphics Chipset: Intel(R) 965GM
<asxx> this is also one
<Odd-rationale> well. then i guess you are using the intel drivers...
<Odd-rationale> find any vesa?
<asxx> VESA VBE OEM: Intel(r)Crestline Graphics Chip Accelerated VGA BIOS
<asxx> VESA VBE OEM Product: Intel(r)Crestline Graphics Controller
<Odd-rationale> asxx: about grep. you can do something like "cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep vesa"
<Odd-rationale> asxx: but if you are already the intel drivers... then i don't know much else what you can do...
<Odd-rationale> asxx: the windows drivers tend to be more uptodate than linux drivers... as vendors tend to support windows more.. :(
<asxx> yaeh.
<asxx> i know :(
<asxx> which really sucks
<asxx> but what I'm wondering is
<asxx> how the hell can those windows people make a game run on windows that linux can not do
<asxx> same hardware, different OS
<asxx> one is ok, another one says its too old
<Odd-rationale> asxx: maybe the windows intel drivers are more up to date?
<Odd-rationale> idk...
<asxx> ah
<asxx> sad sad...
<asxx> I'm going to fix this no matter what
<asxx> I won't use WINE :(
<Odd-rationale> i doubt wine would help anyways..
<asxx> yeah...
<asxx> do you think linux could get the wrong driver?
<asxx> like my device is a but linux put it as b
<Odd-rationale> asxx: well, there is only one intel xorg driver in the repos...
<asxx> o.....
<asxx> maybe that is why
<Odd-rationale> asxx: btw, check to see if it is installed: xserver-xorg-video-intel
<asxx> emma is in this channel too lol
<asxx> command not found
<Odd-rationale> asxx: no. i mean search in synaptics or aptitude or somthing...
<asxx> o
<asxx> xserver-xorg-video-intel is already the newest version.
<Odd-rationale> asxx: ok. so you do have it installed...
<asxx> yes
<asxx> did you know that lot of people are coming to linux?
<asxx> lol random
<Odd-rationale> asxx: well. i don't know what else we can do. excpet wait on intel...
<Odd-rationale> asxx: yeah that is cool
<asxx> well its laptop anyways..
<Odd-rationale> asxx: well i gtg...
<Odd-rationale> ttly
<asxx> thank you for the help
<asxx> see you around
<FiveBlue> which is faster as a server, ubuntu or xubuntu or debian?
<cody-somerville> ubuntu and xubuntu are the same thing as a server if you use the server edition
<FiveBlue> ic
<FiveBlue> doesn't xubuntu have alower system requiments than both debian and ubuntu. also i heard that ubuntu is built around debian core. am i right
<asxx> xfce4 tends to run faster than Gnome
<asxx> but in server edition, it should have no big difference
<asxx> your getting a server system anyways..
<FiveBlue> okie now i got the problem as before guys. I burned a new cd with a new downloaded image (xubuntu-8.04.1-alternate-i386.iso). Yet i'm not able to install the base system. Kernel package: 'linux-generic' unable to install. Not that i was able to install ubuntu latest server version fine
<Bikerbob> hello
<Bikerbob> anyone running on an oldworld mac?
<asxx> FiveBlue, try I686
<asxx> 8.04.x.i686.iso
<asxx> the new xubuntu should not have any installation problem at all, not that I know of
<FiveBlue> aight
<asxx> are you installing through GUI version?
<asxx> with the live cd
<FiveBlue> no
<asxx> how are you installing it
<FiveBlue> just live cd and install
<asxx> yes the gui version
<asxx> graphic user interface
<FiveBlue> okie
<asxx> ok than
<asxx> try i686
<FiveBlue> i can't find a link to it
<asxx> can you tell me where and when it says linux-generic unable to install anyways
<asxx> ok hold on let me find it
<FiveBlue> k
<asxx> whats ur computer spec anyways
<FiveBlue> really good
<FiveBlue> intel xeon 2.8 dual
<FiveBlue> 820 gigs of space, 2 gig of ram
<asxx> ooo nvm hold on\
<FiveBlue> raid 5 hdds
<asxx> you do have the right version, sorry about that
<FiveBlue> what u mean by version?
<asxx> can you tell me where you get the error messege\
<asxx> xubuntu.8.04.1.x.i386.iso
<FiveBlue> well after i set almost all settings and it starts to install the base system it stops
<FiveBlue> and says unable to install kernel package: linux-generic
<asxx> how did you set ur settings?
<FiveBlue> i mean partition size/clock and network using gui
<asxx> remember, I am trying to solve the problem with you because I am not that educated to help you out 100%
<asxx> we solve the problem together. :)
<FiveBlue> hehe no problem man =P
<asxx> did ubuntu work ?
<FiveBlue> i'm a college student in IT so i'm not a noob but i'm learning linux now
<asxx> and xubuntu is the only one that don't work
<FiveBlue> ubunutu worked fine
<asxx> which college?
<FiveBlue> mohawk college nesa program
<asxx> i'm in university student in CIS
<asxx> i'm in guelph uni. CIS
<asxx> anyways off topic lol
<FiveBlue> network engneering and security analyst third year =)
<asxx> hold on
<asxx> i'm very very close to graduating :D
<FiveBlue> same
<FiveBlue> but I have to learn linux well, I know windows by heart hehe
<asxx> how did you set ur partitions
<asxx> well windows, you get a software and manual and done
<asxx> don't most of softwares make it easier for admins to use in windows?
<asxx> but linux is a big more work
<asxx> anyways once again, hold on ll
<FiveBlue> well i have raid, so i just told it to use entire space which is 820 gig and it works everytime. it auto does the swap and logical partition
<FiveBlue> windows is easy but crappy, it is made for conveniance customers. Linux is uber in every other way but just hard to start with
<asxx> once you master it
<asxx> you will be like canadian mohawk geneius
<asxx> bad joke
<FiveBlue> hehehe =P
<asxx> anyways, do you want to try to
<asxx> re partition it again?
<FiveBlue> i dont think it si the problem, i formatted that machine alot and tried diff ways and it always works howevere i do it
<FiveBlue> anyways i will install ubuntu again i guess, i'm using cmdline interface anyways
<asxx> oh
<asxx> you could try
<asxx> ALT-F2
<asxx> "Chroot /target"
<asxx> "apt-get install linux-386"
<FiveBlue> i tried that but for some reason, it was not able to get updates to start with. I tried apt-get install updates
<asxx> so the only thing that wasn't installed was linux generic ?
<FiveBlue> and upgrade was same problem, wasn't able to fetch them
<asxx> how about redownload another xubuntu and try it
<FiveBlue> yes
<FiveBlue> did that as well =)
<asxx> and same shit
<FiveBlue> same problem, ubuntu desktop same thing as well
<FiveBlue> only unbuntu server was good
<asxx> wow..
<asxx> well if your going to mess around with servers using linux
<FiveBlue> yeah i formatted aloooot in a few hours m8
<asxx> for your future
<asxx> try to use LFS
<asxx> I am doing a programming so I don't need to know a lot of OS and blah blahs.
<asxx> just C++ is more than enough of my life time
<FiveBlue> ic, nah i'm a in netowrking mainly
<asxx> than LFS
<FiveBlue> so i need to know all types of stuff
<asxx> you will love it
<FiveBlue> I think i will do LFS man
<asxx> do you know about it?
<FiveBlue> nope
<FiveBlue> but i cna learn
<asxx> its Linux From Scratch
<asxx> it has all the installation guide (which is very very long)
<asxx> not like other distros, this one you can pick every single packages you want
<asxx> meaning you won't start with a basic ones
<asxx> however, you will be able learn a lot, i mean a lot of stuff behind the linux
<FiveBlue> I have to learn linux anyways, this next year we are taught hacking in linux anad windows for a whole year and i better know my stuff well =)
<asxx> than LFS
<asxx> it should take you about a 3~5days
<asxx> stay away from ubuntu, mint, fedora, etc.. they are good distros and i think its flawless
<asxx> but LFS is the most valuable distro for you at your position
<asxx> since you will stick with linux for while
<FiveBlue> oh yeah linux linux for whiiiile, my prof likes redhat and freebsd
<asxx> i'm not much fan of freebsd
<asxx> but i mean don't they use the UNIX?
<FiveBlue> yes
<FiveBlue> that's what we learned first in college
<FiveBlue> then we went to learning linux
<asxx> Orrrrr
<FiveBlue> but it is same commands almost
<asxx> try http://www.archlinux.org/
<asxx> archlinux is also great for you to learn linux
<FiveBlue> i will do it the hard way, scratch will be gooood
<asxx> it will be good but
<asxx> I had a massive head hurting
<asxx> for a whilee
<asxx> smoked many many cigarettes
<FiveBlue> hehe too much learning ehh
<FiveBlue> or problems?
<FiveBlue> brb phone
<asxx> problems
<asxx> you are going to literally build every single thingi there is in linux
<FiveBlue> back
<FiveBlue> well it will be fun to build everything and i know it will be hard and lots of headache =P
<hvgotcodes> with a fresh xubuntu install do i have to install compiz
<hvgotcodes> ?
<cody-somerville> http://www.google.com/search?q=xubuntu+compiz&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=com.ubuntu:en-US:unofficial&client=firefox-a
<Genelyk> xD!
<Genelyk> well
<Catoptromancy> = (
<Catoptromancy> this channel got smaller
<Catoptromancy> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #xubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Catoptromancy> awesome bot is here now
<Odd-rationale> hi, Catoptromancy
<Catoptromancy> hi
<emma> asxx - yep :)
<Catoptromancy> gnome games?
<Catoptromancy> in defualt install?
<Odd-rationale> Catoptromancy: yes
<Catoptromancy> gnome libs?
<Odd-rationale> yep
<Catoptromancy> = (
<Catoptromancy> there are gtk versions of nearly all those
<Odd-rationale> Catoptromancy: for gnome-games?
<Catoptromancy> without minimal libs
<Catoptromancy> ya
<Catoptromancy> heh totem replaces gxine
<Odd-rationale> yep
<Catoptromancy> well totem isnt as aweful
<Catoptromancy> gxine on any distro was mostly lockups
<Odd-rationale> nope. youtube integration is cool...
<Catoptromancy> running zine directly was alot better heh
<Odd-rationale> i like vlc
<Catoptromancy> xfmedia was cool, but still early beta is seems
<Catoptromancy> looks like development has slowed or stopped
<Catoptromancy> very simple, yet did everything
<Odd-rationale> i know.
<Catoptromancy> dvds, cds, all kinds of music files
<Odd-rationale> many xfce projects sometimes stalls...
<Catoptromancy> alsaplayer is awesome though
<greenman> How do you use apt-get to get a specific version?  I have php 5.1.2 and need 5.1.3
<Odd-rationale> funny how many people don't wait for answers...
<R1cochet> how can i make xubuntu start w/ numkey enabled?
<Odd-rationale> !numlock | R1cochet
<ubottu> R1cochet: To enable Number Lock by default, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NumLock
<R1cochet> ty much
<Chetyre> Quick question, is there any way to easily add programs to the applications menu?  xfce menu editor isn't doing it for me
<Catoptromancy> = (
<Odd-rationale> Chetyre: well that is something the xfce dev are working on for the next release afaik
<Odd-rationale> Chetyre: due on th 28 if it is released on time..
<Chetyre> Ok, cool.  I mean, I know how to add things to the menu but I want to be able to sort them into submenus which I apparently can't :P
<Chetyre> And hey, that's my birthday!  What a nice present
<Odd-rationale> Chetyre: but take a look at http://wiki.xfce.org/tips#how_to_add_or_remove_applications_in_the_system_menu
<Chetyre> Odd-rationale:  oh, ok.  That should work.  Thanks
<Chetyre> Odd-rationale:  still around?
<skep> ah great..according to virtualbox the kernel-bug is fxed in their upcoming bug-release (2.0.2)
<Catoptromancy> kernel bug?
<Catoptromancy> sounds like something I had
<skep> Catoptromancy: there is a big thread on launchpad: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/246067
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 246067 in linux "Kernel panic during boot in VirtualBox with kernel 2.6.26.*-generic" [High,Fix committed]
<Catoptromancy> hmm no kernel panics
<Catoptromancy> just really really bad performace
<skep> there was a temporary fix which resulted in bad performance afaik..
<Catoptromancy> ubuntu could barely keep resolution setting from going off screen
<Catoptromancy> and kept getting worse
<Catoptromancy> reactos just froze.
<Catoptromancy> old vbox worked fine
<Catoptromancy> does a deb have to be gpl to be in repos?
<Catoptromancy> this app has a thrown together license, similar...but says nothing about keeping source open
<skep> i think it depends on the repo
<skep> there are different ones
<Catoptromancy> something easily added will apt-get or add/remove?
<Catoptromancy> ya I guess, there are nonfree packages in add/remove
<tomboy64> i'm having a fresh install of gutsy and wanna try install libqt4-core and libqt4-gui - but both packages can't be found.
<tomboy64> command is "apt-get install libqt4-core"
<TheSheep> gutsy is pretty old...
<TheSheep> it's possible it didn't have qt4 yet
<tomboy64> how can i check?
<tomboy64> and i'm pretty sure it is
<TheSheep> packages.ubuntu.com
<TheSheep> there is a search
<tomboy64> cause i got the info from a tutorial to install it
<tomboy64> well, it's listed as libraries there
<TheSheep> in which repository?
<TheSheep> maybe you have to add it to your sources list?
<tomboy64> http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/libs/
<tomboy64> TheSheep: how do i check it is in my list?
<TheSheep> system->software sources
<tomboy64> and what am i looking for there?
<TheSheep> !info libqt4-core
<ubottu> libqt4-core (source: qt4-x11): Qt 4 core non-GUI functionality runtime library. In component main, is optional. Version 4.3.4-0ubuntu3 (hardy), package size 1993 kB, installed size 5712 kB
<TheSheep> tomboy64: the 'component' part
<TheSheep> in this case, for hardy, it's 'main'
<tomboy64> uhm
<tomboy64> yeah
<tomboy64> component main is there
<tomboy64> gutsy main restricted
<tomboy64> TheSheep: ?
<TheSheep> no idea then
<TheSheep> check on the page if it's really in main in gutsy
<TheSheep> the above info was for hardy
<tomboy64> uhm
<tomboy64> on that page it says red "security"
<moonbeam__> Can anyone tell me where the option is on xubuntu to change to a window's workspace when activated instead of bring the window to the current workspace?
<moonbeam__> I have it configured on my Gentoo machine at home so I know xfce supports it.
<TheSheep> moonbeam__: it's in the text config file
<TheSheep> moonbeam__: http://wiki.sheep.art.pl/Firefox and XFCE4
<TheSheep> moonbeam__: http://wiki.sheep.art.pl/Firefox%20and%20XFCE4
<TheSheep> sorry
<whileimhere> Hi. Each time I move my mouse cursor to the edge of the screen it changes work spaces. How can I stop that?
<Iskr> in workspace settings
<Iskr> no
<Iskr> i don't remember, even if i switched that thing off myself
<TheSheep> whileimhere: in window manager settings, third tab I think
<whileimhere> thanks
<moonbeam__> TheSheep, Thanks.
<ShackJack> Hi all -having a HAL problem after an Xubuntu Hardy upgrade... After logging in, I get a pop-window "Fatal: Error - Failed to Initialize HAL", and my wireless nor plug-in drives aren't recognized. I also can't get into anything under the System/Admin menu (Configuration could not be loaded). Looked around on forums but can't find anything - any suggestions?
<TheSheep> ShackJack: annything in logs?
<TheSheep> ShackJack: check dmesg and /var/log/syslog
<ShackJack> TheSheep: Not sure - which one shoudl I check - I watch the startup prompts but didn't see anything unusual
<ShackJack> Ahh O.K. one sec...
<moonbeam__> TheSheep, strangely it was in one of the Configuration GUIs on my Gentoo install...  so I'm wondering if upstream removed it or xubuntu did
<ShackJack> TheSheep: I grepped HAL but didn't fin anything - scanning now - is there something else in particualr I should be searching for?
<TheSheep> moonbeam__: no, they added it in later xfce versions, maybe gentoo backported that
<TheSheep> ShackJack: I have no idea
<TheSheep> ShackJack: you could also try restarting HAL from terminal and see ify ou get any messages
<TheSheep> ShackJack: with 'sudo /etc/init.d/hal restart'
<ShackJack> Hmm... no messages
<moonbeam__> TheSheep, well I use the xfce overlay on Gentoo which pulls from trunk...  so that makes sense.  Anyway, thanks... things are working now.
<moonbeam__> later.
<ShackJack> Not giving me any messages - and Its not recognizing plug-in USE drive or letting me into amdin menu...
<cody-somerville> \o/
<TheSheep> amdin menu?
<ShackJack> TheSheep: The "System" Menu in Xubuntu - says it can't load configuration stuff...
<TheSheep> ShackJack: when you type 'sudo apt-get install -x', does it want to install anything?
<TheSheep> sorry
<TheSheep> not -x, -f
<ShackJack> TheSheep: Don't have wireless...
<TheSheep> does it try to install anything?
<ShackJack> TheSheep: I'm popping in the 8.04 install disc... hopefully I can do a fresh install (as opposed to upgrading from 7.04 which took ages)...
<ShackJack> Normally I would trouble shoot but don't have the luxury in this case
<ShackJack> And its a fresh install and partitioned home so should be a big diead if the install can get past the "Scanning file system" part.t..
<ShackJack> It got caught on detecting file systems last time though... Ooops look like it got past it! *crosses fingers*
<ShackJack> Thanks for the help nonethe less ;)
<TheSheep> ShackJack: good luck
<ShackJack> (Hope fully HAL will work when I retsart)...
<ShackJack> Well I had to leave it while it was upgrading last night - and when I came in, I could get the screen to wake, up... So assuming it was done and just waiting for a restart, I powered down...
<TheSheep> oops
<ShackJack> TheSheep: Yeah, not much else I could at that point :)
<ShackJack> It's a very Old computer too.. **IBM** Thinkpad iSeries with a whopping 6GB drive... I pumped up the memory to 192 MB though (from 64MB)
<TheSheep> you could check the thinkwiki
<TheSheep> I remember it has some nice resources about installing ubuntu
<ShackJack> TheSheep: Hopefully it'll be uneventful... I've been throught quite a few Ubuntu installs ;)    Though not Xubuntu so much...
<ShackJack> HI all - I have a fresh install of Xubuntu (on an *old* computer) and all is well.. The only issue is that wireless networking does not bring up WPA/WPA2 as encryptions options for connecting to networks... I have wpasupplicant installed. I was wondering if there was anything else I needed to do, or is the old PCMIA Belkin Wi-Fi card maybe not up to the task of WPA (i.e. is the protocol hardware dependent?)
 * pleia2 winces a bit at the mention of old belkin pcmcia card
<ShackJack> :)
<pleia2> ShackJack: my first step would be putting the exact model name into google with a search for linux support
<pleia2> depending on the model, you might luck out and get a chipset you can get working without too many headaches
 * pleia2 got unlucky, ebayed at $10 linksys and saved tons of headaches
<ShackJack> pleia2: The card otherwise works fine actually, it's just that WPA/WPA2 don't come up as options when connecting to another network.... Open networks work fine and WEP are in there as options...
<pleia2> s/at/a
<pleia2> aah, I see
<ShackJack> I wasn't sure if older wifi card didn't "support" WPA or something like that?
<pleia2> in that case, it probably isn't the card
<pleia2> but I'll have to defer to someone more knowledgeable with wireless
<ShackJack> Do you know is support for the encryption built into the hardware or is it all drivers?
<pleia2> AFAIK it's handled by the software drivers
<ShackJack> Funny to see this *IBM* iSeries with a Celeron (Coppermine) 499Mhz and 6GB drive running a full-featured Xubuntu desktop ;)
<ShackJack> Can't play Flash video worth a damn though - more like a slideshow :)
<pleia2> I was running a similarly speced dell laptop until just a couple months ago (screen cracked - I would have kept using it!)
<ShackJack> It'd make a good net browser with higher res screen... but Flash video is a sticking point... It'll just be used mostly a as spare email checker though..
 * pleia2 liked the "sorry I'm on my old laptop" excuse for not watching the silly flash stuff people send to her ;)
<ShackJack> :)
<ShackJack> pleia2: You'd think flash would run a bit better on those specs... It's not like old machines couldn't run video...
<ShackJack> I'
<ShackJack> I'll try my ?? in the general ubuntu forum & see if I get any bites... Thanks for the help pleia2
<pleia2> ShackJack: more ram might help, mine only had 128M
<pleia2> good luck
<JinKazama> hi all
<zoredache_> hellow
<JinKazama> when I set Thunar File manager to shows hiden files when I open some directory , Thunar "freezes" a lot
<JinKazama> haw to fix this ?
<zoredache_> once it has become frozen, does it come back, or do you have to kill it?
<JinKazama> some thimes must to kill him
<JinKazama> it freezes for more than 2 - 3 min.
<JinKazama> -Computer-
<JinKazama> Processor		: 2x AMD Turion(tm) 64 X2 Mobile Technology TL-60
<JinKazama> Memory		: 905MB (549MB used)
<JinKazama> Operating System		: Ubuntu 8.04.1
<zoredache_> do you have any network shares mounted perhaps?
<JinKazama> how to get ths ?
<JinKazama> *this
<zoredache> how to get what?
<JinKazama> if I have network shares or mounted ?
<JinKazama> I don't know ... :)
<zoredache> you would probably remeber.  It would have required you to install additional software or tweaked configuration files
<JinKazama> Shred Directories : -SAMBA- , -NFS-
<JinKazama> http://pastebin.com/d48a536aa
<JinKazama> is my shares and mounts are OK ?
<ozkugh> hi
<ozkugh> good morning
<Danu> Hi i need help i'm a total rookie!
<Danu> first how do i change the menu?
<cody-somerville> How do you want to change it?
<Danu> it's that the wine icons
<cody-somerville> You have to modify the application's desktop file
<Danu> how?
<Odd-rationale> Danu: http://wiki.xfce.org/tips#how_to_add_or_remove_applications_in_the_system_menu
<Odd-rationale> see it that helps
<Odd-rationale> Danu: is it wine apps that you have uninstalled?
<Danu> yes
<Odd-rationale> Danu: iirc, the .desktop files for those can be found in ~/.local ...
<Odd-rationale> Danu: if you do not need them, then you could probably just safely delete the .desktop files all together...
<Danu> the thing is that not appear in wine, the appear in "others"
<Odd-rationale> oh. i see...
<Odd-rationale> Danu: so what is in "Others"?
<Danu> yes
<Odd-rationale> Danu: what do you have in "Others" that you want to have in wine?
<Danu> well i don't want it in any place, but , yes
<Odd-rationale> Danu: what is the name?
<Danu> Others
<Odd-rationale> Danu: i mean, what is the name of the applicaion that is in others.
<Danu> uff, Ares, Utorrent, Emule, Google Chrome, i don't have any of them anymore
<Odd-rationale> oh ok. i get it now...
<Danu> i uninstall them like 1 month ago (with ubuntu)
<Odd-rationale> Danu: try looking in your ~/.local folder for the .desktop files...
<Danu> except chrome of course
<Danu> i don't see the .desktop folder
<Odd-rationale> Danu: you might have to go to view --> show hiddne files
<Odd-rationale> Danu: any file that has a
<Odd-rationale> "."
<Odd-rationale> in front of it is a hiddenfile
<Danu> i know i don't see it
<Odd-rationale> Danu: look for the ~/.local folder
<Odd-rationale> Danu: you might find the desktop files in there, iirc
<Danu> i look in /home/daniel ctrl+h and nothing i don't see .dekstop
<Danu> desktop*
<Odd-rationale> Danu: ok. i think i didn't make myself clear... :| let's try that again...
<Odd-rationale> Danu: look for a ~/.local folder.
<Odd-rationale> there is no ~/.desktop folder
<Danu> any folder?
<Odd-rationale> and in the ~/.local folder, look for .desktop *files*. e.g. chrome.desktop, emule.desktop, etc...
<Danu> ok
<Danu> i see it now
<Danu> but the left button of the mouse does not work, how do i send it to trash?
<Odd-rationale> Danu: try shift+del
<Danu> sorry it was a blackout
<Danu> i don't know how to say it in english!!
<Danu> somebody speaks spanish?
<Danu> well the computer doesn't response!
<Odd-rationale> !es | Danu
<ubottu> Danu: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Danu> nobody answer me in those channels they say thet use gnome and kde and send me here!
<Odd-rationale> :(
<Danu> that's my worry
<Danu> they sometimes are kinda mean, when i say that i use xfce :(
<Odd-rationale> Danu: but were you able to delete those files?
<Odd-rationale> like with shift+del ?
<Danu> no, the left button doesn't work i don't know why!!!
<Odd-rationale> Danu: have another mouse?
 * Markopotomus has a question about how to see nfs drives/paritions on the same machine in Xubuntu, but assumes it's an FAQ so is checking the wiki...
<Danu> no :(
<Odd-rationale> Danu: so how do you click on anything?
<Danu> that's the thing, work in others places but not there!
<Danu> al entrar a home se cuelga
<Danu> sorry*
<Danu> enter home doesn't work
 * Markopotomus has found what he's looking for.
<Danu> well thenks anyway i will have to stay with gnome and kde :(
<Danu> bye
<Odd-rationale> Danu: ok. see you! hope you come back :)
<Danu> i hope 2!
<Odd-rationale> sorry i couldn't help more...
<frenzy42> how does one do full disk encryption in xubuntu
<Odd-rationale> frenzy42: the same way you do it in the other buntus... :P
<Odd-rationale> frenzy42: get the alternative cd...
<frenzy42> ok, i didn't know if it was on the alternate of xubuntu
<frenzy42> i knew is was there for ubuntu
<Odd-rationale> in the partitin step, select full disk encryption.
<frenzy42> ok
<frenzy42> thanks!
 * Markopotomus is completely sorted. ALl disks mounted. Sweet.
<Catoptromancy> 'hmmm
<Catoptromancy> why is the encryption option only on alternate cd?
<Odd-rationale> idk...
<Odd-rationale> cd disk space?
<Catoptromancy> this desktop iso im torrenting is 544 mbs
<Catoptromancy> = (
<Catoptromancy> i wish they could just merge alternate and desktop
<Catoptromancy> hmm maybe I can figure it out and make my own
<Catoptromancy> heh
<Odd-rationale> Catoptromancy: there is the ubuntu dvd... which  has the desktop, alternative, and server disks all in one...
<Catoptromancy> hmm  I didnt see it
<Catoptromancy> xubuntu?
<Catoptromancy> or gnome
<Odd-rationale> one problem, however, is most older machine can't boot from dvd...
<Catoptromancy> ill looking into creating one
<Odd-rationale> Catoptromancy: ubuntu and kubuntu...
<Catoptromancy> on cd
<Catoptromancy> depends on how old heh
<Catoptromancy> my really old PC cant even install alternate
<Catoptromancy> with slelective packages I can fit both on same cd
<Catoptromancy> with xfce
<Catoptromancy> probably lose the gnome apps, keep OOo
<Catoptromancy> still enough packages to be very use as default install
<Odd-rationale> i prefer the alt cd anyways... :D
<Catoptromancy> ya but having a live one around is cool
<Catoptromancy> all I have is alternates
<Catoptromancy> the dvd looks cool
<Catoptromancy> xfce version would be awesome
<Odd-rationale> 4gb to download... :|
<Catoptromancy> can even fit kde and xfce on same dvd
<Catoptromancy> probably gnome
<Catoptromancy> ahh
<Catoptromancy> guess ill be stuck to a few discs
<Catoptromancy> seems best way
<R1cochet> when i try to add files to list in brasero to burn i get " "can't be handled by gstreamer: Make sure the appropriate codec is installed."
<R1cochet> but i can play the files in audacious
<Odd-rationale> R1cochet: well. audacious doesn't use gstreamer afaik...
<R1cochet> ok so then im gonna need to install gstreamer?
<Odd-rationale> R1cochet: search synaptics for gstreamer and see if there are any codecs you need to install
<R1cochet> cool
<Odd-rationale> R1cochet: although i would think that xubuntu-restricted-extras would have it all ... :| idk...
<R1cochet> do i need plugins-good-dbg?
<Odd-rationale> R1cochet: no. none of the debugs stuff are needed..
<R1cochet> fluendo-mp3?
<Odd-rationale> R1cochet: maybe, yeah...
<R1cochet> ok cuz i have plugins-good and plugins-base
<Odd-rationale> R1cochet: do you have the gstreamer ugly plugins?
<R1cochet> nope
<R1cochet> nor the bad plugins
<Odd-rationale> R1cochet: that might be the one you need. or just get the xubuntu-restricted-extras meta packages which will pull it in. along with some other good stuff... :P
<R1cochet> well that fluendo did the trick
<Odd-rationale> ok
<R1cochet> but on this xubuntu-restricted-extras meta packages will that be under gstream?
<Odd-rationale> R1cochet: no. search synaptics for xubuntu-restricted-extras
<ShackJack> Hi all - I have an odd wi-fi problem with a fresh Hardy install... The Belkin PCMCIA card I have in my (old) notebook works fine with unsecured network (haven't tried WEP), but WPA/WPA2 don't even show up as options for those kinds of networks. Though I can see SSIDS of WPA/WPA2 networks. I have wpa_supplicant installed... Any thoughts?
<R1cochet> ty much odd
<R1cochet> nice package ty odd
<Odd-rationale> R1cochet: np
<Jayson_kalmon> hi folks, im new to xubuntu and have a question i hope you can help
<Jayson_kalmon> I have the samsung r70 laptop but i cannot get the FN-Keys to work, can ynybody help me?
<R1cochet> odd: is there a way to have numkeys enabled on start? i hate having to press numlock all the time
<Odd-rationale> !numlock | R1cochet
<ubottu> R1cochet: To enable Number Lock by default, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NumLock
<Jayson_kalmon> i can set the laptop in sleep mode with the fn keys but i cant adjust brightness or sound
<Jayson_kalmon> odd:  I have the samsung r70 laptop but i cannot get the FN-Keys to work
<Odd-rationale> Jayson_kalmon: must be your keyboard model... i really don't know the fox though... try the forums...
<Odd-rationale> *fix
<Jayson_kalmon> odd: adjust brightness
<Jayson_kalmon> odd: is there a package for adjusting brightness with fn keys?
<Odd-rationale> Jayson_kalmon: no there is not... :(
<Jayson_kalmon> damn, thx anyway
<Jayson_kalmon> odd: how can i view other partitions?
<R1cochet> jayson: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions/ThirdPartyNTFS3G
<R1cochet> just installed it and works fine
<Jayson_kalmon> thx
<jimmy_birer> hi allz
<jimmy_birer> intrepid alpha was released?=-O
<R1cochet> hi
<jimmy_birer> Lol
<jimmy_birer> it rocks
<jimmy_birer> i will upgrade to it
<jimmy_birer> if i can=(
<jimmy_birer> do you play ricochet?
<jimmy_birer> i love that game
<R1cochet> play what?
<R1cochet> intrepid alpha?
<R1cochet> whats the command for terminal?
<R1cochet> would like to add it to cairo
<zoredache> there is a game named R1cochet that comes as part of the orange box
<R1cochet> ohh
<R1cochet> i got this nick from a song title
<R1cochet> then changed the i to 1
<zoredache> ah
<WebGuest1>  if i can't compile a kernel for my nvidia drivers, what do i download and where do i put it so i can run the nvidia install script? (no access to internet to get cc)
#xubuntu 2008-09-11
<diego> ciao a tutti
<diego> nn so come funziona questa chat...
<diego> ma ho dei problemi a installare il driver di un touchscreen su un toughbook
<diego> nn so neanche se qualcuno parla italiano o no
<diego> sono a cavallo
<machstem> hey all, is anyone here?
<machstem> I have an issue (more of a newbie question) on videos and video cards.
<machstem> I have an ATI graphics card (8500, 32mb) that I put in here with Xubuntu 8.0.4.1.  It runs great under xfce but I notice all my videos, mostly online so far (i.e. youtube.com, gamespot.com videos, etc) chop and don't "refresh" properly.
<machstem> The sound works fine, but the video feels like in does in Windows when your system will show videos, but not well...or at least not well enough until you install the appropriate drivers.
<machstem> Thanks for any input/help regarding this.
<kinch1> hi
<machstem> hi
<kinch1> I installed Virtualbox OSE on xubuntu 8.04, but the keyboard didn't work
<machstem> I am a newb lol
<machstem> I have also asked a question, but cannot answer any ;)
<kinch1> It seems that
<kinch1> SCIM has conflict with virtualbox
<firewall_03> I am having trouble getting my wifi card to work with 7.04 its a Dlink Dwl-G650, and I have read through a lot of the docs ubuntus page
<Muhammad_Saad> Hello, I was just curious what login manager Xubuntu uses. Is it GDM?
<ablomen> Muhammad_Saad, yep
<mdkaneda55> hey, how can i run xmodmap and xbindkeys at startup in XFCE? i tried adding lines to /etc/rc.local, but apparently it's running it too early and being canceled out or something..
<TheSheep> mdkaneda55: system->autostarted applications
<TheSheep> mdkaneda55: write a short script and add it there
<mdkaneda55> must be omitted option in Mythbuntu... can i place a bash script in ~/.config/autostart/ ? that the same idea?
<TheSheep> mdkaneda55: no, in there you place a .desktop file
<TheSheep> mdkaneda55: sorry, its system->settings manager->autostarted applications
<whileimhere> hi is there a way to take a screenshot via a keyboard command?
<march> Perhaps via imagemagick: import -window root -display :0 ~/Desktop/PIC.png
<march> Ooops - gone :-[
<machstem> ﻿I have an ATI graphics card (8500, 32mb) that I put in here with Xubuntu 8.0.4.1.  It runs great under xfce but I notice all my videos, mostly online so far (i.e. youtube.com, gamespot.com videos, etc) chop and don't "refresh" properly.
<machstem> ﻿The sound works fine, but the video feels like in does in Windows when your system will show videos, but not well...or at least not well enough until you install the appropriate drivers.
<RHDfan> test
<RHDfan> has anybody successfully installed xubuntu 8.04 Hardy Heron on XBOX (original, not 360)?
<Odd-rationale> RHDfan: try http://www.xbox-linux.org/wiki/Main_Page
<RHDfan> Odd-rationale: thank you for the link - I've read it and was able to install Breezy Badger on my Xbox, but breezy .iso had .xbe files and hardy .iso does not..
<Odd-rationale> RHDfan: ok. well i have not done the process myself... so i really can't help much further...
<RHDfan> Odd- ok, thanks
<Markopotamus> When I log in to Xubuntu this error message comes up;
<Markopotamus>  User's $HOME/.dmrc file is being ignored. This prevents the default session and language from being saved. File should be owned by user and have 644 permissions. User's $HOME directory must be owned by user and not writable by other users.
<Markopotamus> Anyone know what I can do about that?
<Odd-rationale> Markopotamus: have you been playing with file permissions... ?
<Odd-rationale> Markopotamus: don't worry. there is a way to fix that... :P
<Markopotamus> Odd-rationale: Unfortunately I probably did, a while ago, before I had any idea what I was doing, trying to get Samba to work.
<Markopotamus> Odd-rationale: oh goodie
<Odd-rationale> Markopotamus: but first, do you have another account that you can log into that has root access?
<Markopotamus> Odd-rationale: no... although I guess I could make one and delete this one.
<Odd-rationale> Markopotamus: nevermind. then
<Markopotamus> Odd-rationale: Would that work? I don't mind loosing this one.
<Odd-rationale> Markopotamus: we'll just boot into recovery mode. then select "drop into root shell"
<Odd-rationale> Markopotamus: are you on that machine right now?
<Markopotamus> Odd-rationale: *paying close attention*
<Markopotamus> Odd-rationale: yus. I could switch to the PC in the next room while doing as you say though.
<Odd-rationale> Markopotamus: or are you on another machine?
<Markopotamus> Odd-rationale: I'm on the same machine right now, but there's another I could use for IRC.
<Odd-rationale> Markopotamus: ok. well you can do that, or you can right down the following steps...
<Markopotamus> rightio
<Odd-rationale> Markopotamus: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/41516
<Markopotamus> Odd-rationale: Cheers, looking now.
<Odd-rationale> Markopotamus: so basically, suppose $USER is the name of the locked out user.
<Odd-rationale> Markopotamus: in recovery mode, do the following commands...
<Odd-rationale> chmod -R 755 /home/$USERNAME
<Odd-rationale> chown -R $USER:$USER /home/$USER
<Odd-rationale> chmod 644 /home/$USER/.dmrc
<Odd-rationale> then, shutdown -r now
<Odd-rationale> Markopotamus: got that?
<Markopotamus> Odd-rationale: *writing*
<Odd-rationale> Markopotamus: remember to replace $USER witht the name of the locked out user.
<Markopotamus> Odd-rationale: got it
<Odd-rationale> Markopotamus: like: chmod -R 755 /home/mark
<Markopotamus> Odd-rationale: *nod*
<Odd-rationale> Markopotamus: good luck!
<Markopotamus> Odd-rationale: Here I go! ttys, hopefully :p
<prinneh> Hi. I have been trying for the past two hours to erase and nullify all the ridiculous partition changes I've made to my USB stick in OSX. Everything seems to work fine, but in when I insert the disk in my xubuntu laptop everything just goes, er, topsytops. 4 different partitions, one of which accesses the files I've transfered from OSX onto the desk. Please, someone help me just delete everything and start all over with my usbstick.
<prinneh> one = none.
<Odd-rationale> prinneh: try using gparted
<Odd-rationale> prinneh: it is in the repos... try searching synaptics for gparted
<prinneh> Downloaded that, gave it a try - but the 'Boot OSX' partition is locked.
<Odd-rationale> prinneh: did you mke sure the disk was unmounted?
<Odd-rationale> before you try editing the partitiong?
<Odd-rationale> partitions?
<prinneh> Actually, no, I didn't. Trying it now.
<prinneh> aha!
<prinneh> No more locks :)
<Odd-rationale> :)
<prinneh> Is there a 'destroy everything' button in gparted ?
<Odd-rationale> prinneh: just select each partition and delete it.
<Odd-rationale> prinneh: changes will not take effect until you select apply. so it is safe to play around with partitioning schemes...
<prinneh> good good. Which filesystem would you recommend for usage on linux, osx and win ?
<prinneh> The fat one, maybe ?
<Odd-rationale> prinneh: yeah. FAT32, or fat16
<prinneh> Error :/
<prinneh> 'delete' partition failed.
<Odd-rationale> hmm....
<prinneh> forget the '', there once no sense in surrounding the perfectly ordinary word 'delete' with the '' 's
<prinneh> was*
<prinneh> My typing is just awkward today. I blame my partitioning troubles.
<Odd-rationale> prinneh: that is strange... you can try cfdisk...
<prinneh> ...cfdisk?
<nbl> hey
<Odd-rationale> prinneh: what device is the usb disk?
<Odd-rationale> nbl: hi
<Odd-rationale> prinneh: /dev/sdb ?
<prinneh> Kingston 4gb.
<prinneh> Ah
<prinneh> :/
<prinneh> How embarrassing.
 * prinneh fans himself in a shy Victorian manner
<prinneh> /dev/sdc
<ozkugh_> loll
<nbl> i know this is a wrong channel, but i have a problem or found a bug in BackupPC
<ozkugh_> cfdisk!
<Odd-rationale> prinneh: ok so first "sudo umount /dev/sdc"
<ozkugh_> the "pretty" fdisk
<Odd-rationale> prinneh: then sudo cfdisk /dev/sdc
<nbl> on my server that runs backupPC when i run perl -e 'print(gethostbyname("myhost") ? "ok\n" : "not found\n");'  i get "ok" no mater what i put in my host
<nbl> but nmblookup myhost works fine
<prinneh> sorry, my phone just rang. Quite insistingly.
<prinneh> sec.
<Odd-rationale> nbl: idk much about BackupPC. have you tried thier wiki?
<prinneh> Sorry, yes, right, i've run cfdisk now.
<prinneh> What do I clickityclick ?
<Odd-rationale> prinneh: do you see the partitions format?
<Odd-rationale> prinneh: no click... all keyboard... :P
<nbl> Odd-rationale:  yea
<prinneh> Says 'free space', 4 gigs of it.
<Odd-rationale> prinneh: that it?
<Odd-rationale> prinneh: pastebin the output of "sudo fdisk -l"
<nbl> Odd-rationale:  the odd thing is in the code they first look up host by perl then if that fales, they try nmblookup
<Odd-rationale> nbl: ok. well. idk then... sorry... :( i just use plain rsync...
<Odd-rationale> !pastebin | prinneh
<ubottu> prinneh: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<nbl> where can i get help, or report this?
<prinneh> I'm on two different computers. I trying to fix the usb so that I can transfer an ubuntu image onto the usb from osx and then back to the linux laptop where I'll create an image with it, because osx fails to do so. If you give me a second though, I'll type it up for you.
<Odd-rationale> nbl: well. on this page, there is a section on where to get help: http://backuppc.sourceforge.net/
<Odd-rationale> Markopotamus: any luck?
<prinneh> I know pastebin, used it for products in the past. Still! Thank you for the information, it's delicious.
<Markopotamus> Odd-rationale: Yes! Thankyou very much, it worked.
<Markopotamus> Odd-rationale: I didn't type it right the first time but the second time it did the trick.
<Odd-rationale> Markopotamus: what did you do the first time?
<prinneh> (and the wireless appears to be broken on the linux laptop)
<Markopotamus> Odd-rationale: just typos. Spaces in the wrong place. Caps wrong. Silly mistakes, I had to come back into my account to check.
<prinneh> However, it does actually as from fdisk -l that "Disk /dev/sdc doesn't contain a valid partition table"
<Odd-rationale> prinneh: oh ok...
<prinneh> Right.
<smm289> Hello, i've been using ubuntu on my laptop and my girlfriend is interested in using a linux system on her laptop.  She is not the most computer savy person and mainly just uses the internet, email, and myspace.  I want to set her up with xubuntu but I would also like to give her the eye candy of compiz.  Can I install compiz on a xubuntu system
<Odd-rationale> prinneh: you said on cfdisk, there was 'free space' entry. was that the only entry?
<Odd-rationale> smm289: yes you can
<prinneh> I used cfdisk to repartition the drive listed as free space as W95 fat32, then I used the fdisk -l command to see if it worked, and cfdisk now lists dev/sdc1 as Fat32, which is a lot better than before.
<smm289> perfect.  can i install any package that I use in ubuntu on an xbuntu system.  Just that xbuntu comes by default with a very simple interface?
<Odd-rationale> prinneh: ok good. no try gparted
<Odd-rationale> smm289: correct. xubuntu has xfce. which is a lightweight desktop environment...
<Odd-rationale> prinneh: now*
<Odd-rationale> smm289: but, if your machine can run compiz, then you might be better off with ubuntu (gnome)...
<smm289> I am really starting to love ubuntu :) especially the great community and its tech support
<smm289> if I am running a live CD of xbuntu, can I install the compiz package to see how it works on her laptop
<prinneh> Odd-rationale, Gparted lists the space I just formatted as fat32 as unallocated. Plus an unknown partition at dec/sdc1 consisting of 31 kb.
<Odd-rationale> prinneh: can you delete them now?
<smm289> its fairly new, dell e1405 core 2 duo, it just has an integrated graphics
<Odd-rationale> smm289: yeah, then ubuntu might give a better expereince into linux, also it integrates better with compiz, and there is much more/better support for ubuntu, than xubuntu....
<prinneh> I can't delete the tiny one, but since it's so small, I'm thinking maybe that's okay?
<smm289> ya i'm torn between the two.  I just want to give her the simplest interface as possible. I figured a base install of xbuntu would do the job, and then I can add a few packages to spice it up a little, but mainly it would stay simple for her
<Odd-rationale> smm289: ubuntu is quite simple... :D
<prinneh> Odd-rationale, I can't change the allocated space (3.something gb) to fat32 either though.
<smm289> ya i know, just that xbuntu is even simplier ;)
<Odd-rationale> prinneh: hmm. make sure it is not inside a logical partition. if it is, delete the logical partition too...
<Odd-rationale> smm289: ok. well linux is all about choices... :P
<prinneh> !logicalpartition
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<smm289> very true
<prinneh> Odd-rationale, Sorry, what's a logical partition frame thing ?
<Odd-rationale> prinneh: anyway you can get me a screen shot of the gparted window?
<nbl> is there a way to search in xubuntu though file and folders
<prinneh> Wait a minute, gparted just gave me an error when I tried to change the tiny 'unknown' partition into fat32, and when I clicked ok then the partition was gone.
<prinneh> Now all I've got left is 'unallocated', 3.72 gb.
<Odd-rationale> prinneh: ok whatever... :P can you put one big partition in there?
<Odd-rationale> nbl: you can install something like tracker or beagle. or you can ues a terminal and the old-style locate command... :P
<prinneh> Yeah, I just did!
<prinneh> :D
<Odd-rationale> prinneh: :D
<prinneh> Don't know how we got through that. Felt a bit like trying to fix a broken window with a penguin.
<Odd-rationale> nbl: you might have to "sudo updatedb" to update the database for locate...
<Odd-rationale> nbl: the the syntacs is simple: locate <string>
<nbl> can i give it a start dir
<Odd-rationale> nbl: man locate fot more infl
<Odd-rationale> info
<Odd-rationale> also read about find
<prinneh> Odd-rationale, still can't mount it though.
<nbl> how to i get out of man?
<Odd-rationale> nbl: q
<nbl> i dont think locate will help me
<Odd-rationale> prinneh: after you create a fat16 partition, did you apply changes?
<prinneh> actually, it was a fat32, and yeah, I did.
<prinneh> Now I changed it to the default instead.
<prinneh> Still can't mount it.
<Odd-rationale> prinneh: ok. can you: sudo mount /dev/sdc1 /mnt
<Odd-rationale> ?
<Odd-rationale> nbl: ok...
<prinneh> yeah...
<prinneh> Probably should have tried that.
<Odd-rationale> prinneh: did that work?
<prinneh> Appears to be working, hold on, I'll just test with some file transfer.
<Odd-rationale> prinneh: to unmount do: sudo umount /dev/sdc1
<prinneh> Ok.. It's just that I can't transfer files there.
<Odd-rationale> prinneh: you can't copy files over to /mnt?
<prinneh> There's a folder there, with a tiny cross, called lost+found.
<prinneh> No, I can't.
<Odd-rationale> prinneh: no, don't move files into lost+found
<Odd-rationale> prinneh: can you copy file over as root?
<zoredache> are you sure you created a fat32 partition?  you usually don't get lost and found on fat
<prinneh> [18:00:49]   <prinneh> actually, it was a fat32, and yeah, I did.
<prinneh> [18:01:00]   <prinneh> Now I changed it to the default instead.
<prinneh> Yeah, I'm on that now.
<Odd-rationale> yeah lost+found is usually found in journaling filesystem...
<prinneh> Yeah, it works as root.
<Odd-rationale> prinneh: ok. well. ext3 is probably not the best chioce for a esb drive...
<Odd-rationale> usb
<prinneh> Doesn't seem like it, no.
<Odd-rationale> prinneh: and i know why you can only copy files as root... it is a slight bug in gparted...
<prinneh> sexy.
<prinneh> Give me a sec, I'll change it back.
<Odd-rationale> ok
<prinneh> Now it's fat32 and without the lost+found.
<Odd-rationale> prinneh: can create files on the usb drive?
<prinneh> still need to be root to copy anything over.
<Odd-rationale> hmm. ok. unmount it...
<zoredache> if you manually mount it only root will have write permissions
<Odd-rationale> zoredache: correct...
<Odd-rationale> let's try to get hal to mount it...
<prinneh> device is busy :/
<Markopotamus> cheers, Odd-rationale. Im off.
<zoredache> when you mount you can pass an option to set a uid mount /dev/fat /mnt -o uid=prinneh
<Odd-rationale> prinneh: make sure you are not in the dir...
<prinneh> Oh I'm such a tosspot.
<prinneh> There wego.
<prinneh>  *
<Odd-rationale> prinneh: try removing the device from the usb port... and then plug it back in... see if it automounts now...
<prinneh> It did, and I don't have to be root to write!
<prinneh> Hurrah!
<Odd-rationale> cool
<Odd-rationale> see if it works on osx, too
<prinneh> It does!
<Odd-rationale> ok good.
<prinneh> thank you!
<Odd-rationale> np
<Odd-rationale> prinneh: now what were you saying about you wireless in linux?
<nbl> Odd-rationale: i could not find any help on there main page, and i cant find where they run the perl gethost lookup
<nbl> running out of options....
<Odd-rationale> nbl: tried the mailing lists?
<nbl> wont that be alittle to much to spam every one over a simple bug, or user error?
<prinneh> Odd-rationale, yeah, wireless disappeared.
<prinneh> Don't know where it got to.
<Odd-rationale> prinneh: on upgrade?
<prinneh> Indeed.
<Odd-rationale> prinneh: from gutsy?
<prinneh> From I don't know what :(
<prinneh> Yeah, gutsy to herring.
<prinneh> That's the latest one, right?
<Odd-rationale> prinneh: gutsy --> hardy
<prinneh> Anyway, I updated and it went.
<Odd-rationale> hmm. ok does lspci still list your card?
<prinneh> yeah.
<Odd-rationale> prinneh: ok. does iwconfig list your wireless device?
<Odd-rationale> lo, eth0, eth1, wlan0 ?
<prinneh> eth0 and lo is there, but no wireless extensions
<Odd-rationale> ok. what chipset?
<prinneh> Atheros.
<Odd-rationale> what does lspci | grep Network report?
<Odd-rationale> "lspci | grep Network"
<prinneh> I have no idea how to do the | on my keyboard.
<Odd-rationale> prinneh: above enter?
<Odd-rationale> \|
<prinneh> *my Danish keyboard
<Odd-rationale> oh ok...
<Odd-rationale> copy paste?
<prinneh> I guess I could use the USB :D
<prinneh> haha
<prinneh> I'll do it!
<Odd-rationale> ok nvermind....
<Odd-rationale> just get me the model number....
<Odd-rationale> etc
<prinneh> k, sec.
<prinneh> Just trying something, I'm not sure I need the wireless after all.
<prinneh> Okay, I do need the wireless, but I also need to leave.
<prinneh> Not the best combination, I know, but I have to.
<Odd-rationale> ok. well the i'll see you later...
<prinneh> Thank you for all your help though, hopefully you'll be here when I return ;)
<Odd-rationale> ok np
<sascha_> hi
<sascha_> got a prob with xubuntu 8.04 , gdm crashes after login
<sascha_> syslog says then kernel: [ 1089.295348] xfce4-session[8752]: segfault at b718933b eip b718933b esp bfe72520
<Odd-rationale> sascha_: after login?
<sascha_> yes.. username, password.... then the screen should appear, but restarts gdm
<sascha_> and then back to login
<Odd-rationale> oh ok... must be xfce4-session that is crashing...
<zoredache> is this a new install?  Or was it working and then broke?
<sascha_> working and then broke
<zoredache> I don't know that it will help, but I would be tempted to delete the session cache
<Odd-rationale> sascha_: hmm. try this. go to ctrl+alt+f2. and login there. the do "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop" then "sudo startxfce4"
<sascha_> same behavior
<sascha_> now with a lot of different error messages from starting applets
<Odd-rationale> sascha_: ok try then to rm -rf ~/.cache
<Odd-rationale> and rm -rf ~/.config/xfce4-session
<sascha_> does this was supposed to kill my settings?
<sascha_> like desktop, autostart, applets
<Odd-rationale> sascha_: not all. just (hopefully) the ones that may be causing problems
<sascha_> it runs... but all settings gone
<Odd-rationale> sascha_: if you want to remove all your xfce settings, the remove (or rename) the entire ~/.config dir
<Odd-rationale> sascha_: but you can log in now? right?
<sascha_> yes
<sascha_> via startxfce4
<sascha_> will now try via gdm
<Odd-rationale> sascha_: good enuf... :P
<Odd-rationale> sascha_: ok. sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<sascha_> works too.. with settings back, I fogort I was in a root shell
<sascha_> so looks good
<Odd-rationale> ok. :D
<sascha_> so what made the final trick now?
<sascha_> whats in .config/xfce-sessio
<sascha_> n?
<zoredache> you can go look, it should have been recreated
<zoredache> On my system it is just a config file that stores info about if you want to use saved sessions
<sascha_> so not really important
<Odd-rationale> i just (accidentally) pulled my power cord... :(
<zoredache> don't do that
<sascha_> anyway.. thanks
<mythbox> has anybody installed 0.9 from http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=54192&package_id=179017
<zoredache> what is that?
<mythbox> xubuntu for xbox
<mythbox> but it's based on breezy badger and I'm looking for hardy heron ;(
<mythbox> ## All officially supported packages, including security- and other updates
<mythbox>  deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper main restricted
<mythbox>  deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-security main restricted
<mythbox>  deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-updates main restricted
<mythbox>  ## The source packages (only needed to recompile existing packages)
<mythbox>  #deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper main restricted
<mythbox>  #deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-security main restricted
<mythbox>  #deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-updates main restricted
<mythbox>  ## All community supported packages, including security- and other updates
<mythbox>  deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper universe multiverse
<firewall_03> I burned the iso and it doesn't seem to be working properly could the iso be junk?
<zoredache> it could be
<zoredache> did you verify the checksum of the iso you downloaded?
<bytor4232> What iso did you download firewall_03?
<jpotex> How do you simply add an icon theme in xubuntu? Been looking, but I dont figure it out.
<BreakXX> HellO?
<Odd-rationale> BreakXX: hi
<BreakXX> Hey, how is it going?
<Odd-rationale> !themes | jpotex
<BreakXX> Are you Xubuntu support?
<ubottu> jpotex: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<jpotex> !changethemes
<Odd-rationale> !changethemes
<ubottu> Themes for Xfce4 are simply GTK2+ themes which means Gnome themes are also compatible with your xfce4 desktop. To install themes, unpack it in ~/.themes/  To install icons, unpack them to ~/.icons/ - Visit http://www.xfce-look.org/ for all kinds of eyecandy for your Xfce4 desktop! - See also !themes for other GNOME theme sites
<Odd-rationale> yeah :D
<BreakXX> So you can help me, lol.
<Odd-rationale> BreakXX: i hang around here...
<BreakXX> Oh, well I have a question wanna give it a shot?
<Odd-rationale> BreakXX: well, just ask. if anyone here know the answer, they will probably tell you :P
<BreakXX> Okay
<BreakXX> I am installing Xubuntu on an old Compaq Presario (just to mess around with)
<jpotex> Odd-rationale: Nice, thanks :)
<Odd-rationale> jpotex: np
<BreakXX> More specifically xubuntu 6.06
<Odd-rationale> BreakXX: why old version?
<BreakXX> And I have tryed installing in text mode and oem mode, I choose to wipe the whole harddrive
<BreakXX> But it always gets hung up while installing the base system
<BreakXX> specifically at 6%
<BreakXX> and says it cant download all these random files
<Odd-rationale> BreakXX: have you tried 8.04?
<BreakXX> Because xubuntu 8.04 did the same thing =)
<BreakXX> I think it maybe because there is stuff on the harddrive
<BreakXX> More spefically windows, but I choose to install it over windows (aka wipe the drive)
<Odd-rationale> BreakXX: it is probably the best xubunt release yet.. :P
<BreakXX> Okay, let me try it again, I'll tell you the errors it gives.
<Odd-rationale> BreakXX: ok. well. did it give any erorr meesage? or just take a long time?
<BreakXX> Error messages
<BreakXX> Let me reburn 8.04 it will just take a minute =)
<Odd-rationale> ok
<Odd-rationale> also, 6.04 is no longer suported anyways....
<BreakXX> Yeah, I read that.
<BreakXX> Okay
<BreakXX> I have 8.04
<BreakXX> alternate
<BreakXX> and desktop
<BreakXX> The harddrive is already wiped
<BreakXX> so I need the alternate?
<Odd-rationale> yeah. the alt cd is probably better for older hardware...
<BreakXX> I read that also =)
<Odd-rationale> BreakXX: sorry, i meant 6.10 is no longer supported...
<Odd-rationale> !edgy
<ubottu> Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) was the fifth release of Ubuntu. It is now in end of life, and is unsupported. Please upgrade to a newer release.
<BreakXX> I really hate coming here but I burn the disk properly and it always gets hung up
<Odd-rationale> 6.04 will be supported for one more year i think...
<BreakXX> Oh
<Odd-rationale> !dapper
<ubottu> Ubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) was the fourth release of Ubuntu. See !lts for more details.
<BreakXX> June 2009
<BreakXX> Meh, the computer isnt to horrible.
<BreakXX> It should be able to word process and browse pretty easily.
<BreakXX> I should dual boot this computer.
<BreakXX> But I have never messed with linux :-D
<Odd-rationale> well, i hope you will enjoy it...
<BreakXX> I hope I do to, if I could get the darn thing installed =)
<Odd-rationale> i had my ubuntu install take a long at the 6% thing...but it eventually contiued...
<BreakXX> Just through the research I have done I think it's awesome how effencient it is at using system resources.
<BreakXX> Oh no, I get a lot of errors.
<Odd-rationale> BreakXX: did you check the md5sum of the iso?
<Odd-rationale> BreakXX: and the integrity of the disk?
<BreakXX> Yes.
<Odd-rationale> both?
<BreakXX> Like when it boots up it offers the check disk thing
<BreakXX> I did that
<BreakXX> and I read before burning the disk to check the md5sum of the iso
<BreakXX> I downlaoded from official sources and used InfraRecorder to burn the disk
<BreakXX> It seems solid
<Odd-rationale> BreakXX: ok how about md5sum? do they match?
<BreakXX> Eh
<BreakXX> You got me lost o.0
<Odd-rationale> !md5sum
<BreakXX> Okay the computer booted
<ubottu> To verify the integrity of a download, use the md5sum - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM for more
<BreakXX> Selecting the language
<Odd-rationale> ok
<BreakXX> It detects hardware and alll that just fine.
<Odd-rationale> ok
<BreakXX> Im at the usenrame part and network username
<BreakXX> Let me do all this
<Odd-rationale> ok
<BreakXX> It's like your right beside me!
<BreakXX> Okay it's at the pratition disks.
<BreakXX> There is four methods
<Odd-rationale> use entire disk?
<BreakXX> I want to do Guided - use entire disk
<Odd-rationale> yeah.
<BreakXX> Then it asks to right changes
<BreakXX> Click yes...
<Odd-rationale> ok
<BreakXX> Okay now it's installing the base system
<BreakXX> at 6%
<Odd-rationale> ok...
<BreakXX> Lol, I bet you get annoying people like me all the time.
<BreakXX> Okay here is the first warning
<BreakXX> Debootrapt warning Warning: Couldnt download package netbase
<BreakXX> I go to continue I am guessing?
<BreakXX> boostrap*
<Odd-rationale> hmm. you should check the integrity of the disk...
<BreakXX> Okay
<BreakXX> I do that at the boot screen correct?
<Odd-rationale> yes
<BreakXX> Okay checking it for defects
<BreakXX> I did this yesterday and it ran through it all
<BreakXX> Xubuntu better be fun to mess around in, lol all this effort.
<BreakXX> At 40% no problems :-[
<BreakXX> Gheyy
<BreakXX> Got an error.
<Pirate_Hunter> hi anyone around that can help me?
<zoredache_> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Pirate_Hunter> how do i get four workstation with compiz on xubuntu
<BreakXX> ./pool/main/p/python2.4/python2.5-minimal_2.5.2-2ubuntu4_i386.deb
<Pirate_Hunter> i haven unninstalled it cause all my windows and icons are being pushed up and dont the top part with the close,minimise, hide how do i fix that?
<Odd-rationale> BreakXX: so failed?
<Odd-rationale> Pirate_Hunter: do you have compizconfig-settings-manager installed?
<BreakXX> Yes failed, I am redownloading it I guess, thank you for the help.
<Pirate_Hunter> Odd-rationale: i had but didnt see the option there to add more worksations
<Pirate_Hunter> Odd-rationale: im installing it again
<Odd-rationale> BreakXX: before you redownload. check the md5sum of your current iso you have...
<Odd-rationale> Pirate_Hunter: ok. well tell me when you have it... also, while you're at it. install emerald... you will need it for the window decorations...
<Odd-rationale> !md5sum | BreakXX
<ubottu> BreakXX: To verify the integrity of a download, use the md5sum - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM for more
<Pirate_Hunter> Odd-rationale: ok
<Odd-rationale> BreakXX: if the md5sums are the same, then you probably just need to reburn... slooower...
<bytor4232> BreakXX: Or, its possible, you have a bad burner.  They do die.
<BreakXX> Oh it was at maxburn rate.
<BreakXX> Trying to find a windows md5sum checker
<bytor4232> BreakXX: I've had several die on me.
<BreakXX> Hm
<BreakXX> True, but burning slower will help?
<Pirate_Hunter> Odd-rationale: can you tell me how to fix my windows they are being pushed to the top left had corner of the screen, i cant move them or minimise them it really annoying, it started happening after installing compiz and still hasnt fixd itself?
<zoredache_> BreakXX: I like http://www.md5summer.org/
<BreakXX> Zoredache_: Thank you
<Odd-rationale> BreakXX: yes. burning slower may help...
<bytor4232> Pirate_Hunter: Your window manager is probably missing
<Odd-rationale> Pirate_Hunter: do you have compizconfig-settings-manager now?
<Pirate_Hunter> Odd-rationale: im looking at synatic now it shows the menu bar with file, edit etc but not the top menu bar with minimise, close, etc and yeah compiz is now installed with emrald
<bytor4232> Pirate_Hunter: Hit ALT-F2 and either run "xfwm4" or "compiz --replace" depending on what you ahve.
<bytor4232> Pirate_Hunter: I mean, what wm you want to run.
<Odd-rationale> Pirate_Hunter: ok. well first you need ccsm. so that we can specify emerald as the wm for compiz...
<Pirate_Hunter> bytor4232: ive just installed xubuntu a while ago and tried compiz which messed the default wm
<Pirate_Hunter> Odd-rationale: i have to installed that?
<Odd-rationale> Pirate_Hunter: sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<Pirate_Hunter> Odd-rationale: got that
<Pirate_Hunter> bytor4232: yah thanx all i ahd to do is run xfwm4 to fix it for now, time to try getting compiz working again
<BreakXX> Passed md5sum check
<Odd-rationale> Pirate_Hunter: then go to applications --> settings --> CompizConfig Settings Manger
<BreakXX> I am burning at 4x just to be safe =)
<Odd-rationale> BreakXX: ok. try burning slower and then check the cd integrity...
<Pirate_Hunter> Odd-rationale: done that
<BreakXX> Thanks again guys, you all are really helpful.
<BreakXX> Y'all should get payed or something!
<Odd-rationale> Pirate_Hunter: ok go to window decoration
<Odd-rationale> Pirate_Hunter: make sure it is enabled...
<Pirate_Hunter> Odd-rationale: yup
<Odd-rationale> Pirate_Hunter: where it says command, put "emerald" without the quotes...
<nubuntu> the news is killing me.  it seems like every time i start opening stories from the electronic newspaper i get from panama, everything gums up on my computer.  i can only assume something on their pages doesn't get along with xubuntu.  this is a page from it:  http://prensa.com/t.asp?d=080911e1515485  , i wonder if any of you developer types might have a clue what causes the problem?
<Odd-rationale> Pirate_Hunter: you have emerald installed, right?
<Pirate_Hunter> Odd-rationale: yup
<Pirate_Hunter> Odd-rationale: done
<Odd-rationale> Pirate_Hunter: ok. now goto general options
<Pirate_Hunter> Odd-rationale: done
<Odd-rationale> Pirate_Hunter: in the desktop size tab, set H=4, V=1, and #of desktops =1
<Odd-rationale> then close and restart compiz...
<bytor4232> Pirate_Hunter: Once you have your window manager set up the way you want it (either compiz or xfwm4) close everything and go to Applications - Quit, and log out or reboot.  Make sure you select "save sessions for future" box is checked.
<bytor4232> Pirate_Hunter: I actually add "compiz --replace" in Applications - Settings - Autostarted Apps just to make sure it starts.
<Pirate_Hunter> Odd-rationale: yah it works will log out anyway just incase but why does the top of the box shows nothing it is yellow and ugly
<Odd-rationale> Pirate_Hunter: you have to change the emerald theme...
<Pirate_Hunter> bytor4232: did that and im sure xubuntu saves my session automatically it should...
<Pirate_Hunter> Odd-rationale: thanx i thought xubuntu would be like ubuntu but i guess there are lots of differences and i need to get used to them
<ozkugh_> yummy
<ozkugh_> rice a roni
<Odd-rationale> Pirate_Hunter: there are some differneces. but basically the same...
<Pirate_Hunter> bytor4232: hmmm xubuntu didnt save the session with compiz, where would i find the option to force it to do so
<ozkugh_> that would be cool if xubuntu came with a gui front end for grep
<Odd-rationale> it is just the ubuntu devs wrote stuff to automate most of this...
<Pirate_Hunter> Odd-rationale: true i just need to know where everything is
<Odd-rationale> ozkugh_: :?
<ozkugh_> likeo on the fm if there was a hotkey to open a search field and it looks up files as you type using grep
<Pirate_Hunter> what is the point of having an automatic session save when it saves programs youve installed on that session but not the freaking compiz settings
<ozkugh_> i never used the save sessien option before
<Odd-rationale> ozkugh_: in the fm. if you just start typing it will highlight the closest match...
<Pirate_Hunter> Odd-rationale: how do i make it start compiz on login, ive ticked automatically save session and tried compiz --replace but it doesnt work
<ozkugh> Odd-rationale, im talking about searhing for text INSIDE the file
<ozkugh> not the file name
<Odd-rationale> ozkugh: oh ok...
<Odd-rationale> Pirate_Hunter: add a new autostarted application?
<ozkugh> the command grep already does this
<Odd-rationale> cat | grep
<Pirate_Hunter> Odd-rationale: lol thats what im doing now and what is the auto save session for doesnt xubuntu do that anyway especailly if you start stuff on login?
<Odd-rationale> Pirate_Hunter: i think it should... i don't use it myself...
<Odd-rationale> Pirate_Hunter: anyways, do you have a window border now? and four-sided cube?
<Pirate_Hunter> Odd-rationale: hmmm weird using aut started app  when i login it starts xubuntu without compiz than it enables compiz but yeah now i have it hooray
<Odd-rationale> ok. well i gtg then... see you all in a bit... :P
<Pirate_Hunter> Odd-rationale: bye ty
<prinneh> Odd-rationale, :)
<Odd-rationale> BreakXX: any success?
<Odd-rationale> prinneh: hi
<prinneh> Odd-rationale, just wanted to thank you again. I'm installing ubuntu-eee now, it's a notebook remix for the Asus eee.
<prinneh> Couldn't have done it without your help.
<prinneh> I'll return to xubuntu when I have a machine more worthy of it.
<Odd-rationale> prinneh: you have an eeepc?
<prinneh> Yeah.
<prinneh> And an old ibook.
<prinneh> Kinda missing the days of huge noisy stationary machines.
<Odd-rationale> ok cool...
<prinneh> you?
<Odd-rationale> i have an old compaq... evo n800c
<bytor4232> Wicked
<bytor4232> http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect-server-ubuntu8.04-lts
<BreakXX> Okay got another question
<BreakXX> I have downlaoded Xubuntu 8.04 twice
<BreakXX> Checked the md5sum
<BreakXX> Burned very slowly
<BreakXX> And it still fails the disk integrity check
<BreakXX> What the hell o.0
<Odd-rationale> BreakXX: could be your burner...
<BreakXX> I suppose so, Going to open up my case and put an old IDE burner in.
<chetic> How come I can only choose 640x480 or 800x600 resolutions? How do I add more?
<zoredache> I would guess that it means your display adapter wasn't properly detected.  Depending on your hardware you may need to insall something, or it may be as simple as reconfiguring the x11 server
<zoredache> you might need to run this command in a terminal: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<chetic> ok trying it
<chetic> zoredache, that seemed to have nothing to do with X11...
<chetic> It just asked lots of questions about my keyboard
<chetic> and I still only have the same two choices of resolutions
<zoredache> !xconfig
<ubottu> To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type « sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg » - To configure only the driver and resolution, type « sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh » - See also !FixRes
<zoredache> !fixres
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<zoredache> you may need the -phigh
<robinOOlo> hello. why almost all apps on "Add/Remove" are marked as it can't be installed on my laptop? Is it because I'm using x64?
<hvgotcodes> hey how do i tell what res my screen is at?
<robinOOlo> hvgotcodes: Settings -> Setting Manager -> Display
<hvgotcodes> robin001o: thanx
<robinOOlo> no problem
<robinOOlo> :)
<hvgotcodes> i have  a fresh xubuntu install (encrypted lvm, yeah!)  -- when the machine is in hibernate, is it supposed to be turned back on by hitting the power button?
<robinOOlo> hvgotcodes: usually yes, is it a notebook?
<hvgotcodes> robin001o:  yes
<hvgotcodes> sorry working 2 channels here so reaction time is slow
<robinOOlo> hahah me too :)
<robinOOlo> but yes hvgotcodes, it should back hitting the power button
<robinOOlo> my laptop works that way
<hvgotcodes> robin001o: from hibernate mode, it looks like it is doing a full boot.  but when the xubuntu splash goes away it just pops up in the state I left it. does that sound right?
<robinOOlo> do you see all the screen bootting up the kernel and stuff?
<Odd-rationale> hvgotcodes: yes that is right :)
<hvgotcodes> robin001o yes
<Odd-rationale> robinOOlo: what do you mean by marked as can't be installed?
<hvgotcodes> Odd-rationale: sweet - new latitude e6400 suspend and hibernate work out of the box
<Odd-rationale> hvgotcodes: cool.
 * Odd-rationale in envious....
<robinOOlo> Odd-rationale: yep, I can't mark to install :(
<zoredache> of course suspending is probably not a good idea if you are really concerned about security
<Odd-rationale> robinOOlo: hmm. any error messages? have you updated your repos? sudo apt-get update
<hvgotcodes> dinner be back in a few
<robinOOlo> hvgotcodes: well, it doesn't sound right if its booting all again
<Odd-rationale> hvgotcodes: ok bye!
<zoredache> the key for the lvm will still be in ram... People have been able to extract the keep by freezing the ram
<robinOOlo> Odd-rationale: not error, i just can't mark it and it has a message "your system or hardware isn't compatible blablabla"
<robinOOlo> i thought that only a few packages were not working on x64
<robinOOlo> it's almost all
<Odd-rationale> robinOOlo: how about in synaptics? the same?
<robinOOlo> Odd-rationale: not sure, let me try now
<robinOOlo> oops, installing java binaries
<Odd-rationale> robinOOlo: maybe find one that you cant install on add/remove and try to install it with synaptic
<robinOOlo> I'll try Compiz
<robinOOlo> :(
<hvgotcodes> robin001o: yeah it seems wierd
<zoredache> did you manually edit your sources.list or something?
<robinOOlo> zoredache: not me
<robinOOlo> its a fresh install here
<robinOOlo> I was using Linux Mint and Zenwalk for a time
<Odd-rationale> zenwalk looked cool. i still have yet to try it...
<robinOOlo> it is very cool
<robinOOlo> but its too confusing if you're not used to linux yet
<Odd-rationale> i'm too lazy and content with my system to look for a change... :P
<robinOOlo> and i had some problems with the drivers because i was trying on my note
<robinOOlo> omg
<robinOOlo> i got owned
<Odd-rationale> :?
<robinOOlo> tried to run compiz
<robinOOlo> after installed it
<robinOOlo> now my window navigator has been killed
<robinOOlo> and i got a message error
<robinOOlo> maybe i tried to run it with compositor enabled?
<Odd-rationale> robinOOlo: but you can install with synaptics?
<robinOOlo> well, I installed it
<robinOOlo> it was enabled]
<robinOOlo> and was very simple
<robinOOlo> god
<robinOOlo> need to reboot
<Odd-rationale> ok
<digglet> back
<digglet> god i was owned by the compiz
<digglet> already uninstalled
<digglet> it
<digglet> =(
<Izeman> hallo...
<Odd-rationale> !hi | Izeman
<ubottu> Izeman: Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu!
<Izeman> i've got a prob with xubuntu...
<Izeman> i can't connect to any network.
<Genelyk> hi
<zoredache> how are you trying to connect?
<Odd-rationale> Izeman: can you see any networks?
<Izeman> in the network settings there is no network adapter
<Izeman> i can see some wlan
<Izeman> but i want connect my xubuntu to my router.
<Izeman> the ethernet cable is installed...
<Odd-rationale> Izeman: if you do "iwconfig" in a terminal... what entries do you see? lo, eth0, wlan0, etc?
<Izeman> but no ping is going out...
<Odd-rationale> Izeman: wait. are you trying to do wireless? or wired?
<Izeman> eth0, ng, lo, wlan0 and wmaster0
<Izeman> wired.
<hvgotcodes> hey how do i tell which graphics driver i am using?
<Odd-rationale> Izeman: ok. try the folloing commands...
<Odd-rationale> sudo ifconfig eth0 down
<Ben_Cs> hello
<Odd-rationale> sudo dhclient -r eth0
<Odd-rationale> sudo ifconfig eth0 up
<Odd-rationale> sudo dhclient eth0
<Odd-rationale> ping -c 3 www.google.com
<Odd-rationale> hvgotcodes: check /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Izeman> but i need static ips...
<Odd-rationale> Izeman: oh static ip...
<hvgotcodes> Odd-rationale: for intel card which driver will give best performance?
<Izeman> sorry...
<Izeman> forgotten to tell...
<Odd-rationale> !find intel
<ubottu> Found: intel2gas, rng-tools, xserver-xorg-video-intel, xserver-xorg-video-intel-dbg
<Odd-rationale> xserver-xorg-video-intel <-- this one, hvgotcodes
<Odd-rationale> Izeman: oook then...
<Izeman> sorry...my fault.
<hvgotcodes> Odd-rationale: is that open source?
<Odd-rationale> Izeman: sudo ifconfig eth0 down
<Izeman> done.
<Odd-rationale> Izeman: sudo dhclient -r eth0
<Odd-rationale> Izeman: sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.100 netmask 255.255.255.0 up
<Odd-rationale> Izeman: sudo route add default gw 192.168.1.1
<Odd-rationale> Izeman: sudo dhclient eth0
#xubuntu 2008-09-12
<Izeman> should i use my ip addresses?
<zoredache> Odd-rationale: erm, why the last dhclient?
<Odd-rationale> Izeman: yes.
<zoredache> Izeman: of course :)
<Odd-rationale> zoredache: umm. not needed? ok...
<Odd-rationale> Izeman: then: gksudo gedit /etc/resolv.conf
<zoredache> Odd-rationale: it starts the dhcp client... which you don't want if you are setting a static
<Odd-rationale> Izeman: then add the: nameserver ip.of.dns.server
<Odd-rationale> e.g. nameserver 208.67.220.220
<Odd-rationale> zoredache: i thought you still needed it after giving the settings in ifconfig.... but you may be right...
<Odd-rationale> for reference: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=684495
<Odd-rationale> i gtg eat ... bbl....
<zoredache> Izeman: the steps he gave you will set a static address but it will be temporary and will go away after a reboot
<Izeman> ahhhh...kay
<zoredache> The way to set it up permanently is to adjust your /etc/network/interfaces
<zoredache> so it looks about like this http://paste.ubuntu.com/45980/
<digglet> is compiz avaible to use with xubuntu?
<Izeman> its mysterious that there is no network adapter in the network setting window...
<zoredache> the resolvconf must be installed or the dns settings in the interfaces file to be used  ( sudo apt-get install resolvconf )
<zoredache> digglet: yes, but don't ask me how to use it or set it up
<digglet> zoredache: how can i use it or set it up? :D
<zoredache> pfft... eyecandie is for young people... I just need my computer to work.  :p
<zoredache> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<digglet> i want to install it only to shut up windows-vista-aero lovers
<digglet> they don't know the CUBEPOWER yet
<Izeman> thankyou zoredache....
<Odd-rationale> digglet: here's instructions... most should still work: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=623752
<zoredache> personally I think windows fanboyes are best ignored
<digglet> i think this too, but they said "haha linux doesnt have something as greater as aero!"
<digglet> i need to show them :D
<zoredache> sure it does... it has stability
<zoredache> that is much greater then aero... :p
<digglet> yeah :P
<Izeman> thankyou for your help, odd-rationale
<Chet|Homework> Random newbie question--is there a way to force quit applications?  Like if something's frozen up
<Odd-rationale> Chet|Homework: ctrl+alt+esc
<Odd-rationale> then click on the window...
<Chet|Homework> Odd-rationale:  thanks!
<Odd-rationale> np
<ubuntu_> hey guys, i'm on a friends windows computer that has crashed and won't boot.  i'm running ubuntu live, and trying to access his files so that we can email them out before he (against doctors orders) reinstalls windows.  anyways, went to his aol account but couldn't get to his files by 'attach' procedure.  i know someone told me you could access windows files with the live disk, so what gives?
<Odd-rationale> ubuntu_: yes you can access ntfs drives on a live cd...
<Odd-rationale> ubuntu_: but instead of trying to email the files.. can you just copy them to a usb drive?
<ubuntu_> Odd-rationale: sorry, i got called out, din't think anyone would answer so fast...
<Odd-rationale> ubuntu_: np. well. i have to go right now...
<Odd-rationale> so...
<ubuntu_> dang
<Odd-rationale> people may not answer so fast... :P
<ubuntu_> ok, can u tell me how ezackly to access the files?
<ubuntu_> or, anyone?
<danopia> hi
<danopia> i wonder what doctors orders have to do with linux
<danopia> and windows
<DCPomeroy> can anyone help me install Adobe Reader?
<favro> DCPomeroy: where are you at with it?
<DCPomeroy> i installed medibuntu
<DCPomeroy> then when i did sudo apt-get install acroread i get an error
<favro> DCPomeroy: what is the error?
<DCPomeroy> hang on
<favro> DCPomeroy: and did you update after adding medibuntu?
<DCPomeroy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/46027/
<DCPomeroy> yes
<favro> DCPomeroy: how did you add medibuntu then?
<favro> 'cause it should have worked
<DCPomeroy> let me get the commands
<favro> k
<DCPomeroy> wget -q http://packages.medibuntu.org/medibuntu-key.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add - && sudo apt-get update
<DCPomeroy> then update again
<favro> DCPomeroy: can you paste your /etc/apt/sources.list file then please?
<DCPomeroy> yep
<DCPomeroy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/46030/
<favro> DCPomeroy: well from here - http://packages.medibuntu.org/hardy/index.html - it is called acroread...
<favro> DCPomeroy: and this is how to add the repohttps://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<favro> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<digglet> hello there! only here to ask a simple question: what irc client do you use?
<Chickengeorge2> hello
<DCPomeroy> digglet, xchat
<DCPomeroy> favro, wow that worked
<Chickengeorge2> how are you?
<DCPomeroy> i must have done something wrong the first time, thanks a lot
<digglet> i'm fine :)
<favro> DCPomeroy: glad for you :)
<DCPomeroy> it's installing now
<digglet> is there a way to put the users list at the right as the usual irc clients?
<favro> DCPomeroy: I use xpdf as it is lots lighter and free :)
<favro> digglet: it is there in xchat - you just have to expose it
<DCPomeroy> is it on the left now digglet ?
<favro> it normally hides behind the scrollbar
<digglet> no, it's hidden, i need to click on "users" to show a list
<favro> digglet: from the right side of xchat move the cursor left until it changes then left click and drag
<Chickengeorge2> i want a 3D-Busen-Applet on my screen where to get it from?
<favro> what's a 3D-Busen-Applet?
<Chickengeorge2> its a 3D applet that shows naked breasts on the Desktop
<favro> hehe
<DCPomeroy> why don't you get real breasts?
<Chickengeorge2> i have... ;)
<Chickengeorge2> just for fun
<Chickengeorge2> Xubuntu is really good
<Chickengeorge2> i have it installed since 2 weeks now and its stable and great
<favro> well done :)
<Chickengeorge2> yeah man.... i am a linux-newbie........... just experimented with live-CD?s arlier......
<Chickengeorge2> but now i wanted to have a full HD installation
<favro> works quicker running
<favro> from hd :)
<Chickengeorge2> its very stable since now and i already burned some CD/DVD with xubuntu and tried out Compiz and other sutuff like as 3D driver and some stupid 3D-Games
<Chickengeorge2> yes a lot
<Chickengeorge2> and a lot more with 3D Nvidia driver
<Chickengeorge2> i am from germany... sorry for my bad english
<favro> you know it comes with its' own compositor? - makes windows transparent and stuff
<Chickengeorge2> no i did not know....  i installed compiz very earliy and then i de-installed it to compare the desktop speed... but i must say that it runs very well with compiz... but i dont need these effects everyday.. but its nice
<Chickengeorge2> i am now typing on XP-opera but i have my Linux-PC still running here beside me
<Chickengeorge2> i havwe Xubuntu 8041 hardy i think
<favro> I've just installed the server edition in virtualbox and have 6 desktop environments set up for it
<Chickengeorge2> wow,,, thassalot........... i have installed it on my HD and beside it i have installed XP on the other HD and GRUB-Bootmanager
<Chickengeorge2> and on the other PC i am online now here sharing the internet-connection to the Xubuntu via Lan-cable connection
<Chickengeorge2> everythinh works fine except AVM BlueFRITZ Bluetooth USB ISDN connection... did not figure that out since now.. so i need to share the internet connection... i just have ISDN here
<favro> there's a bluetooth manager in settings manager
<Chickengeorge2> yes but thast one does not work for me with AVM-Bluefritz
<Chickengeorge2> but i found some tutorial ,,, but i need to read them these days ...........
<Chickengeorge2> now its too late here 5:33 o clock... there?
<favro> heh :)
<favro> 1.30pm in australia
<Chickengeorge2> 5:35 South Germany :)
<Chickengeorge2> morning
<favro> am? - it'd have to be :)
<favro> :)
<b3ny0-> hi, trying to find proprietary nvidia-drivers for geforce4 go 420
<ubuntu> guys, don't know what the prob is, but even tho i had hardy live working an hour ago, it will not now completely load.  gets to a black screen with cursor in the middle and will not go on to desktop from there.  pulled an old  6.06 out of my bag of trix, but i don't know if or how to access ntfs files with it.  will 6.06 do this?
<Chickengeorge2> :)..... still sitting and drinking :)
<Chickengeorge2> hmmm i am sharing SMB to XP with hardy 804 with smb-package
<favro> ubuntu: you can install ntfs-3g on the live cd for that
<Chickengeorge2> b3ny0-:   try to find nvidia in your package manager.. then you will be happy... i found it there and my fx5200 128 runns very well
<favro> b3ny0-: shouldn't that use the normal nvidia driver?
<ubuntu> favro, on lts 6.06?  couldn't find it in the community docs, can you tell me how?
<b3ny0-> I don
<b3ny0-> t know what the normal one is called
<b3ny0-> :)
<favro> ubuntu: you install it over the net - the live cd does this but the things you install aren't saved
<Chickengeorge2> try one of those both nvidia... one should work.... yo should use the older one i think
<favro> b3ny0-: nvidia-glx-new I think
<favro> !info nvidia-glx-new
<ubottu> nvidia-glx-new (source: linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24 (2.6.24.13-19.45)): NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x/X.Org 'new' driver. In component restricted, is optional. Version 169.12+2.6.24.13-19.45 (hardy), package size 5126 kB, installed size 15256 kB
<ubuntu> favro, can u be more specific on steps, or tell me where to look up?
<b3ny0-> nvidia-glx only?
<b3ny0-> its a pretty old card
<Chickengeorge2> wait i look what i got
<b3ny0-> cool, thanks
<favro> ubuntu: there is synaptic package manager in the menu under applications-system
<ubuntu> ahhhh, ok, i go see
<favro> ubuntu: open it and search button - type ntfs-3g
<Chickengeorge2> i have geforce fx 5500 128 and i have nvidia driver version 169.12 here
<Chickengeorge2> my card is pretty old too
<b3ny0-> mine is a laptop version as well
<Chickengeorge2> hardy
<favro> ubuntu: it might use nvidia-glx-legacy
<favro> !info nvidia-glx-legacy
<ubottu> nvidia-glx-legacy (source: linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24 (2.6.24.13-19.45)): NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x/X.Org 'legacy' driver. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 71.86.04+2.6.24.13-19.45 (hardy), package size 3003 kB, installed size 9796 kB
<Chickengeorge2> my one is not a Laptop
<Chickengeorge2> its a PCI
<Chickengeorge2> ehhm sorry AGP
<b3ny0-> i'll try nvidia-glx-legacy then :)
<Chickengeorge2> as you like... good luck ;)
<Chickengeorge2> i have AGP 4X
<Chickengeorge2> 1024X768
<ubuntu> not finding ntfs-3g on synaptic, anybody know how to install with command line?
<Chickengeorge2> thats all i can say
<favro> ubuntu: it might be only using the cd as a repo - in synaptic click preferences - repositories and enable all
<Chickengeorge2> ubuntu:  use Krusader Filecommander and click on MEDIA.. then yo can see your NTFS-XP HD
<ubuntu> Chickengeorge2: ok, how do i get Krusader?
<b3ny0-> krusader kicks ass
<Chickengeorge2> ubuntu:  use synaptics or any other packet-manager
<b3ny0->  sudo apt-get install krusader
<Chickengeorge2> b3ny0-:  sorry if you dont like krusader
<ubuntu> Chickengeorge2: can install it to live and then access files?
<b3ny0-> i do like krusader
<Chickengeorge2> i dont know if it works live... i have xubuntu-HD insallatio
<Chickengeorge2> n
<Chickengeorge2> i like those 2 windows filemanagers
<Chickengeorge2> ubuntu:  give it a try
<ubuntu> going to try, but couldn't change any prefs in synaptic gonna try terminal
<Chickengeorge2> why change prefs?
<Chickengeorge2> is that needed?
<favro> for the repositories
<favro> !repos
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<Chickengeorge2> i know about repositories.. but arent they already all there? i mean the once you need?
<ubuntu> favro, i couldn't find that option, this is a live lts 6.06 version.  any thoughts on why my hardy live wont load and this one will?
<ubuntu> and in the terminal i get 'couldn't find package krusader'
<Chickengeorge2> find Krusader in packet-manager!!!!
<favro> apt-cache search to find packages in terminal
<Chickengeorge2> or DL it from the web as a *.deb or similar
<favro> ubuntu: it prob didn't set your graphics card up right
<ubuntu> and no docs in community for Krusader Filecommander
<favro> !find krusader
<ubottu> Found: krusader, krusader-dbg
<favro> !info krusader
<ubottu> krusader (source: krusader): twin-panel (commander-style) file manager for KDE (and other desktops). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.90.0-1 (hardy), package size 3112 kB, installed size 8900 kB
<ubuntu> favro, the funny thing is that about an hour and a half ago it was up.  then somebody came by and wanted to look at something in the bios, and after that, hardy wont boot live.  is there something i can do to fix?
<Chickengeorge2> yes twin-opanel
<Chickengeorge2> twin-panel right
<favro> ubuntu: ask them what they changed in the bios...
<ubuntu> he's gone, said he din't do anything.  i wonder if i throw it in again if it will boot.  this is my friends windows machine that crashed and he needs to rescue some legal docs ...
<ubuntu> arrrrrrggggghhhhh
<favro> ubuntu: what is the brand/model of the comp? - I'll have a quick google
<Chickengeorge2> http://www.krusader.org/downloads.php
<favro> ubuntu: or try the safe graphics mode at the start/install prompt
<ubuntu> dell dimention2400
<Chickengeorge2> here DELL GX150
<Chickengeorge2> DELL *THUMBS*!
<Chickengeorge2> http://frankfurtmasala.mylivepage.com/file/650/5535_My_Desktop_XUBUNTU_Linux.mov   <------------ my desktop :)
<ubuntu> favro, i'm waitin to see what you come up with... otherwise, so u think if i put hardy live back in and try safe graphics mode i will get in?  secondary question.  we just went to walmart and bought a flash drive, but right now i don't even know how to get to the ntfs files.  will i be able to access and save image files as well?
<Chickengeorge2> just click the pic
<favro> ubuntu: from google it seems the majority of boot probs are user error - try the safe graphics
<favro> ubuntu: you should for sure :)
<ubuntu> favro, thanks, gonna go try, maybe see you in a few back here...
<favro> ubuntulog: k
<favro> ...
<Chickengeorge2> AMAROK rulez
<Chickengeorge2> ere4si:  servus
<ere4si> Chickengeorge2: it's favro on my xubuntu virtualbox guest :)
<Chickengeorge2> oh i see , so its yu?
<Chickengeorge2> you?
<Chickengeorge2> did i get you right?
<ere4si> yep
<Chickengeorge2> *thumbs*     /// waiting for your next 20 virtual guests LOL
<ere4si> trying to set up plan9 as a guest
<Chickengeorge2> why not... nice nick
<Chickengeorge2> :)
<Chickengeorge2> i enjoy my cheap 5.1 surround here with mp3 beats :)
<Chickengeorge2> muchos BASS nice sound
<Chickengeorge2> hehe
<Chickengeorge2> Eisfair?
<ere4si> ping
<Chickengeorge2> king-ping
<ere4si> !ping
<ubottu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<Chickengeorge2> Timo Boll is a great Ping-Pong Player from Germany
<ere4si> was he at the olympics?
 * Chickengeorge2 pinging my Palm
<Chickengeorge2> yes he was
<Chickengeorge2> Boll got brince or silver as i remember right
<ere4si> I'm out to do the mowing - bbiab :)
<Chickengeorge2> my jabjab is moving too
<Guest74284> favro, you still here?  i still couldn't get hardy to run live, for some reason keyboard won't work during load, when the mode option appears, so i can't get to safe graphics to try ... now i loaded a centos live cd, but have not idea how to use it to access ntfs files ...
<Chickengeorge2> here speaks Bratwurst-Joe
<favro> Guest74284: I wouldn't know either - try in #centos maybe?
<Guest74284> ya, got it open, but nobody answering ... arrrrgggghhh, just looking thru their forums now.  i'd rather be on ubuntu
<Chickengeorge2> ubuntu is better
<Chickengeorge2> try a PS2 keyboard
<favro> Guest74284: you could add his hard drive to a comp with a running os
<Chickengeorge2> some mainboards do not recognize USB-Keyboards during the startup
<Chickengeorge2> hi Catoptromancy
<Catoptromancy> hi
<Chickengeorge2> how are you?
<Catoptromancy> ok
<Chickengeorge2> nic....
<Chickengeorge2> e
<Chickengeorge2> whassup?
<Catoptromancy> torrenting
<Chickengeorge2> any ideas or questions?
<Catoptromancy> getting new xubutnu
<Chickengeorge2> nice what are you torrenting?
<Chickengeorge2> i see
<Chickengeorge2> here still on 8.0.4
<Catoptromancy> shouldnt upgrade manager upgrade to latest?
<Catoptromancy> like if I install 7.10 and upgrade enough it goes to 8.04?
<Chickengeorge2> dont know... i just have a modm connection......... i am happy with 8.0.4
<Chickengeorge2> and the newer one doesnt bring that much new features as i did read
<Catoptromancy> updates are always good
<Chickengeorge2> normally i think it should upgrade then.........
<Chickengeorge2> but not sure.. i am new on linux xubunto since 3 weeks
<Catoptromancy> cool
<Guest74284> Chickengeorge2: it IS a ps2 keyboard, i just checked it
<Chickengeorge2> Guest74284 ps2 keyboard must be recognized ... in anc case.... /// does a live CD recognize it? then a HD instasll should do too
<Guest74284> don't know, looking to see if i can get ntfs-3g working on the centos live
<Chickengeorge2> i dont know centos, sorry............ is it xubuntu-version too`?
<Catoptromancy> its red hat based
<Catoptromancy> rpm distro
<Chickengeorge2> red hat-- i remember that i had that years ago when i tried linux at first.....
<Chickengeorge2> and then mandrake or?
<Chickengeorge2> those are older ones?
<Catoptromancy> they all upgrade
<Catoptromancy> there are none that just get old
<Chickengeorge2> i got never deeper into linux these days a long ago.. but now i try to get specialist into Xubuntu
<Chickengeorge2> :)
<Chickengeorge2> okay... all upgrade
<Chickengeorge2> i see
<Catoptromancy> well the major ones
<Catoptromancy> some distros where all the devs stop working on it, get old
<Chickengeorge2> i understand.......... sorry for my bad english... i am german
<Catoptromancy> heh
<Chickengeorge2> *thumbs* i see
<Chickengeorge2> i finger myself now
<Catoptromancy> what
<Chickengeorge2> eeeehmm i play mp3 ?s now
<Chickengeorge2> and you?
<Catoptromancy> sudoku
<Chickengeorge2> hehehehehhe lol
<Chickengeorge2> nice too
<Chickengeorge2> try to play potato-guy :) LOLOLOLOLOL
<Chickengeorge2> or GRIDWARS  even better
<Chickengeorge2> or PHUN
<Chickengeorge2> or? Catoptromancy?
<Catoptromancy> ?
<Chickengeorge2> ever played GRIDWARS?
<Chickengeorge2> i like that a lot... nice Arkade
<Catoptromancy> nope
<Chickengeorge2> mabye try it now
<Chickengeorge2> very colourful and psychedellic i would say
<Chickengeorge2> :)
<Chickengeorge2> or?
<Chickengeorge2> hi deci
<Chickengeorge2> arschgefickte gummizofen
<wolfwalker> In Ubuntu, under Places, there is My Computer.  Is there any way to get a GUI My Computer menu in Xubuntu?
<wolfwalker> (Sorry for what is probably a really newbie question)
<Catoptromancy> thunar
<wolfwalker> What is Thunar, and is that an answer to me or the continuation of a convo that started before I came in?
<Catoptromancy> !thunar
<ubottu> Thunar is a file manager for !Xfce. It is a lightweight alternative to !Nautilus and is quite similar. More info at: http://thunar.xfce.org/index.html - Want to Replace Nautilus with Thunar? See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/nonautilusplease
<wolfwalker> !thunar
<wolfwalker> Beat me to it :)
<Catoptromancy> hehe
<wolfwalker> Does that psychocats instruction work in Xubuntu?
<Chickengeorge2> try Gnome-commander
<Chickengeorge2> or similar 2 side -fileanager
<wolfwalker> I know there are some differences.......... for example, ubuntu-restricted-extras is different than xubuntu-restricted-extras.
<wolfwalker> So when I change from Nautilus to Thunar, where do I go to get a standard My Computer screen where I can see all my hard drives, optical drives, etc?
<Chickengeorge2> use gnome-kommander or konquerror or how its called
<wolfwalker> o.O
<wolfwalker> !gnome-commander
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gnome-commander
<Chickengeorge2> then its easy
<wolfwalker> !gnome-kommander
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gnome-kommander
<wolfwalker> :/
<Chickengeorge2> DL it and have a look at it ..plz
<Chickengeorge2> trust me
<Chickengeorge2> works? wolfwalker?
<wolfwalker> What works?
<Chickengeorge2> gnome-commander
<wolfwalker> I'm not on Xubuntu at the moment.  I'm going to have to install it on this laptop I have here though, cause Ubuntu won't even get Gnome fully running.
<wolfwalker> It only has 233 megs ram :(
<Catoptromancy> md5sums arent posted?
<Chickengeorge2> thats enough to run xubuntu... so its okay
<wolfwalker> I googled it though, and it seems cool.
<wolfwalker> Definitely try it
<Chickengeorge2> i had running knoppix on 266mhz / 256 ram abnd / 1632 GFX
<wolfwalker> All I need is something that will show me (in GUI) available hard drives.
<wolfwalker> Yeah.  I was thinking Puppy for this laptop, but too many unknowns.
<wolfwalker> Xubuntu it is
<Chickengeorge2> yepp man
<Catoptromancy> wolfwalker, thunar
<wolfwalker> Puppy is getting there though.
<Chickengeorge2> no other choice else of DSL-Linux :)
<wolfwalker> DSL doesn't have anything.  It runs........... but you can't DO anything.
<Chickengeorge2> ;) just joking
<Chickengeorge2> try xubuntu
<wolfwalker> Catoptromancy when I get thunar where do I go to get a standard My Computer screen with all the available hard drives/optical drives/peripherals?
<Catoptromancy> in thunar
<Catoptromancy> heh
<Catoptromancy> just open it
<wolfwalker> Actually Puppy is looking better and better.  Not as polished as Xubuntu yet, but almost as capable.
<Catoptromancy> look in /media or /mnt
<wolfwalker> So it will be a "Thunar" selection in Apps?
<Catoptromancy> ya
<wolfwalker> Ah
<wolfwalker> Thankee
<Chickengeorge2> any porn games for linux there?
<Chickengeorge2> porn-games for linux there without using an emulator`?
<Chickengeorge2> kannste in arsch ficken
<Chickengeorge2> pissfotze
<Catoptromancy> = (
<Catoptromancy> xubuntu aint the same
<Catoptromancy> its gnome+xfce now
<Chickengeorge2> yeah
<Chickengeorge2> super
<Chickengeorge2> egal
<favro> still up Chickengeorge2 ?
<favro> :)
 * Chickengeorge2 listening to JOE ZAWINUL
<Chickengeorge2> yeah man
<Chickengeorge2> full bass here music loud
<Chickengeorge2> 5.1 surround
<Chickengeorge2> virtual surrond on mp3
<favro> hehe
<Chickengeorge2> ya man .... and you? what you doing now?
 * Chickengeorge2 listening to Jo Zawinul : 11-Borges Buenos Aires - Part 1.ogg
<favro> bbqing pirir piri chicken and havin' beers
<Chickengeorge2> ;) hehe mee too..........
 * Chickengeorge2 throws some eggs in the channel
<Chickengeorge2> putt putt putt
<Chickengeorge2> cheers
<Chickengeorge2> look out for Joe Zawinul on Minivova or similar
<Chickengeorge2> found it favro ?
<favro> what was I looking for? :) hehe
<Chickengeorge2> look out for Joe Zawinul on Minivova or similar
<Chickengeorge2> this
<Chickengeorge2> 2p2
<Chickengeorge2> p2p
<Chickengeorge2> really nice music
<Chickengeorge2> cheers
<favro> I'm going through a late seventies/eighties two guitars, drums and a singer stage atm
<Chickengeorge2> yes then Joe Zawinul will be the best for you
<Chickengeorge2> its Jazz-rock & World-beat early 80es 90es and 70ies
<Myrtti> hrm
<Myrtti> a) offtopic b) ~piracy
<Chickengeorge2> you could let yurself be inspired about agp-t get this albums ;) there : http://www.mininova.org/search/joe+zawinul/seeds
<Chickengeorge2> okay#
<Chickengeorge2> sorry i understand
<Chickengeorge2> excuse me
<Chickengeorge2> i will not type again
<Chickengeorge2> look at ebay or Amazon for to buy a copy
<Chickengeorge2> still here?
<Chickengeorge2> did you find a cheap one?
<favro> I'm going to look later after beers and dinner :)
<Chickengeorge2> cheers
<favro> big ears
<Chickengeorge2> lets party?
<Chickengeorge2> big thirsty
<favro> wrong channe for that ...
<favro> *channel even
<Chickengeorge2> yeah okay.......... srr
<favro> :)
<Chickengeorge2> wanna change channel?
<Chickengeorge2> lets go to next pub :)
 * Chickengeorge2 listening to Joe Zawinul & The Zawinul Syndicate Vienna Nights cd1- 08 East 12th street band
<Chickengeorge2> LOL
<Chickengeorge2> auslänner-mugge
 * Chickengeorge2 listening to DJ BBC R1_Bailey.mp3
<Chickengeorge2> radio recordings
<Chickengeorge2> mix
<Chickengeorge2> drum&bass
<Chickengeorge2> DFlame:  hi
<DFlame> Hiya..... can I help?
<Chickengeorge2> yeagh man
<DFlame> let's hear the problem then
<Chickengeorge2> problem: i am here since hours and nobody writes... :(
<DFlame> Well, this is a support channel as opposed to a chat channel. Problems get solved here, while any other discussion usually goes on in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Chickengeorge2> okay
<Chickengeorge2> so i try to put an egg :)
<matmo> morning all. I'm new to (x)ubuntu and wondering if I can install xubuntu 8.04.1 to a 1G usb stick for live boot *with* option to do a HD install? I have UNetbootin and the image and I am ready to write but are there any caveats I should know about?
<favro> www.pendrivelinux.com knows all about that
<matmo> favro: doesn't seem to cover usb boot creation from windows. I read a lot of web stuff yesterday and UNetbootin looked like it does the job. I am mainly wondering if after creating and booting from USB if then xubuntu has the option to do a HD install or if only ubuntu-live cd has that option?
<favro> afaik only the live cd has that option but it wouldn't suprise me if I was wrong about that :)
<matmo> ok, thanks. Already kicked off xubuntu-2-usb so I will know soon enough :-)
<favro> come back and let me know please :)
<matmo> ok
<matmo> favro: unetbootin installs a boot menu that includes an option to install to hd (do not know yet if it has dual boot option) and xubuntu has the install option right there on the desktop. Looking good :-)
<favro> matmo: that's what the live cd has - have you installed it yet? - on the usb?
<matmo> yep, used unetbootin to install xubuntu to usb stick then booted from usb. Not ready to install to HD yet though (def not today)
<favro> great - I only use linux so windows issues are foreign to me
<matmo> Haven't had a dedicated linux box for years but got an Akoya Mini this week. ATM using wubi on it while I iron out any issues before doing a hd install. Ubuntu running great on it and my first experience of compwiz-fusion. Now planning on dual booting two other notebooks, so impressed am I :-)
<matmo> (hence the usb boot to check things before any perm install)
<favro> I think that is a top way to check hardware out first :)
<matmo> agree. I'm now wondering if I can get a multi-distro boot option on a 4G usb stick!
<favro> hehe
<hvgotcodes> hey what is the best way to get flash player going on a fresh xubuntu install?
<hvgotcodes> can anyone help me enable my audio keys for xfce?
<Odd-rationale> hvgotcodes: for flash, try installing xubuntu-restricted-extras
<Odd-rationale> sudo apt-get install xubuntu-restricted-extras
<Odd-rationale> hvgotcodes: for multimedia keys
<Odd-rationale> !keys | hvgotcodes
<ubottu> hvgotcodes: Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<hvgotcodes> Odd-rationale: thanx
<hvgotcodes> Odd-rationale: i enabled XAA for compiz performance and now my suspend to ram wont work (suspends all right, but doesn't come back).  do you know how to fix this?
<Odd-rationale> hvgotcodes: not this one... sorry... suspend doesn't even work on my machine... :(
<hvgotcodes> Odd-rationale: it works without XAA enabled
<hvgotcodes> does 8.04 come with the latest intel driver?
<Odd-rationale> hvgotcodes: the latest that we have, i believe...
<hvgotcodes> hmm
<HansMeiser> hi! i have a problem: my taskbars disappeared - how can i get them back? (reboot didn't help)
<cody-somerville> Press alt+f2
<cody-somerville> type in: xfce4-panel
<cody-somerville> and hit enter
<HansMeiser> thats all?
<HansMeiser> thx!
<HansMeiser> i tried gnome-panel til i figured out, that xubuntu isnt using gnome xD
<HansMeiser> vut why isnt it loading on startup?
<hvgotcodes> for xubuntu is there a keyboard shortcuts program?
<DFlame> not sure. Have you tried having a look around Synaptic Package Manager for one?
<hvgotcodes> DFlame: i would think there would be  a default one, like in gnome -- i need to get my multimedia keys goiiong.  someone suggested keytouch but my keyboard is not recognized
<DFlame> there is a keytouch-editor package which might help you with keytouch. It supposedly allows you to manually configure the keys
<DFlame> there's also a different package called hotkeys
<hvgotcodes> how come with gnome the multimedia keys work with no tweaking?
<hvgotcodes> all my keys work except the volume related ones
<DFlame> Xfce must not have the functionality built in yet. Keep in mind that Xubuntu is for low-med spec computers so a lot of the bells and whistles are removed
<hvgotcodes> hmm should i just install gnome?
<DFlame> try the editor package first
<hvgotcodes> i chose xfce because i didn't want gnome-bloat -- i only use the wm, none of the gnome apps
<DFlame> if that doesnt work to your liking, try the hotkeys instead
<hvgotcodes> do you know how to use the editor?
<DFlame> though i wouldn't justify changing desktop environment just for a few keys
<DFlame> absolutely no idea at all. try running them from the terminal, and looking up documentation on the net
<Odd-rationale> yes xfce has keyboard shorcuts
<Odd-rationale> applications --> settings --> keyboard --> keyboard shortcuts
<hvgotcodes> Odd-rationale -- how to associate a key with a command?
<hvgotcodes> the first ones are sound related, they just don't work...
<Odd-rationale> hvgotcodes: this is what i used: http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Hotkeys
<hvgotcodes> thanx will try it
<berto_> ciao
<Odd-rationale> berto_: hi. welcome!
<berto_> hi
<berto_> but isn't a italian server
<berto_> ?
<Odd-rationale> !it | berto_
<ubottu> berto_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<berto_> thanks a lot!
<Odd-rationale> np
<ancalagon> hello
<ancalagon> can I ask xubuntu questions here ?
<favro> sure :)
<ancalagon> how can I make alt-shift to switch between keyboard layouts /
<ancalagon> ?
<ancalagon> anybody knows ?
<bytor4232> Not me.
<bytor4232> Sorry man.
<ancalagon> is there a native hotkey to do that ?
<favro> ancalagon: there is keyboard settings in the settings manager
<ancalagon> Yes I know
<ancalagon> but how do I make a shortcut top switch between languages
<ancalagon> I can switch using the "keyboard layout swirtcher" application but it requires using the mous
<favro> there is keyboard shortcuts in the keyboard section of settings manager - just set one up how you want it
<ancalagon> OK, but what is the command to associate with the hotkey ?
<Odd-rationale> ancalagon: there is this: http://ubuntu.sabza.org/2006/10/13/xubuntu-easily-switch-keyboard-layout/
<Odd-rationale> but i know there is even a better solution... let me try to find it...
<ancalagon> Thanks a bunch I am going to try it
<Odd-rationale> ancalagon: here. this is probably a better way: http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Xorg#Keyboard_Settings
<ancalagon> even better great
<ancalagon> thank you !
<Odd-rationale> np
<Pirate_Hunter> hi i deleted my xorg.conf expecting the system to make a new one but it hasnt, how do i force it to create a new xorg.conf file?
<Odd-rationale> Pirate_Hunter: i forgot... it was somthing like "sudo dpkg-reconfigre xserver-xorg"
<Odd-rationale> dpkg-reconfigure
<Pirate_Hunter> will try
<Pirate_Hunter> for some strange reason res works well in xubuntu but not when using fluxbox
<Odd-rationale> Pirate_Hunter: hmm. can you pastebin the output of "xrandr" from the bad (fluxbox) resolution?
<Pirate_Hunter> yah one sec just logged back into it
<Pirate_Hunter> :/ doesnt look pretty http://pastebin.ca/1201339
<Pirate_Hunter> any comment
<danbh_family> whats the default text editor for xubuntu?
<favro> sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorgmousepad
<Odd-rationale> Pirate_Hunter: doesn't look like xorg.conf is setup right...
<favro> oops
<favro> mousepad
<Odd-rationale> danbh_family: mousepad
<danbh_family> Odd-rationale: thanks!
<Odd-rationale> favro: could you pastebin your xorg.conf? i'm not on a ubuntu/debian machine...
<favro> sure
<Pirate_Hunter> Odd-rationale, :? any comments on that dont know why fluxbox would act funny
<favro> http://paste.ubuntu.com/46417/
<Odd-rationale> Pirate_Hunter: i think we need ot have a good xorg.conf file first...
<Odd-rationale> Pirate_Hunter: run: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<Odd-rationale> favro: is this gutsy?
<favro> Odd-rationale: dapper
<Pirate_Hunter> Odd-rationale: xubuntu but things go wrong when using fluxbox
<Odd-rationale> ok i.
<Pirate_Hunter> Odd-rationale: oops ignore that
<Odd-rationale> Pirate_Hunter: have you run that command? what did it say?
<Pirate_Hunter> one sec going to do it now
<Pirate_Hunter> Odd-rationale:  i did it just backed up my current xorg and made a new one i guess
<Pirate_Hunter> Odd-rationale:  the new xorg doesnt have much not even screen modes
<Odd-rationale> Pirate_Hunter: are you on hardy?
<Pirate_Hunter> Odd-rationale: xubuntu lastest version
<Odd-rationale> 8.04?
<Odd-rationale> or testing alphas... :P
<Odd-rationale> you can find out by "lsb_release -a"
<favro> iirc in hardy fluxbox gets some config files in X11
<Pirate_Hunter> Odd-rationale: 8.04 not the alpha
<Pirate_Hunter> why would fluxbox have problems?
<Odd-rationale> Pirate_Hunter: ok. restart X and see what happens...
<Pirate_Hunter> how do i restart x and this wont disconnect my other comp, will it, im sending stuff over?
<Odd-rationale> Pirate_Hunter: logging off is the easiest way... it will kill all X apps...
<Odd-rationale> you can wait for the transfer to be over...
<Pirate_Hunter> hmmm it will be done in 7 hours dont think youre prepared to wait that long?
<Odd-rationale> Pirate_Hunter: hmm...
<Pirate_Hunter> i guess this is as far as i will go with this problem
<Pirate_Hunter> now how do i move stuff in the tray, my icons are misplaced
<Odd-rationale> Pirate_Hunter: what tray?
<Pirate_Hunter> the upper tray with the time etc how do i move stuff around, seems like drag and drop dont work in xubuntu
<Odd-rationale> Pirate_Hunter: right-click --> move?
<Pirate_Hunter> nah tried no such option
<Pirate_Hunter> i want to move clock orange the calendar icon
<Odd-rationale> Pirate_Hunter: you mean the notification area?
<Odd-rationale> i don't quite get what you are trying to do ... :|
<Pirate_Hunter> dont worry i just removed it guess the date is not important right now :s
<Pirate_Hunter> even if i wanted to find the calendar again it seems i cant, geez xubuntu is becoming more troublesome than ever
<ozkugh> hi im trying to open firefox on another system in my network through ssh, but i get this error message: "error: no display specified" what do i do?
<Odd-rationale> ozkugh: do you want to display ff on the server machine? or client machine?
<ozkugh> i want to display firefox on the server machine
<Odd-rationale> ozkugh: try this:
<Odd-rationale> http://www.cisl.ucar.edu/docs/ssh/guide/node29.html
<nos[s0urce> hi
<Odd-rationale> !hi | nos[s0urce
<ubottu> nos[s0urce: Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu!
<nos[s0urce> is there anyway to get ssh working on xubuntu filemanager? or any other working filemanager to do this?
<Odd-rationale> nos[s0urce: you mean like browse a ssh file system?
<nos[s0urce> yes
<nos[s0urce> with my ubuntu it works without any prob in nautilus, but last time i tired, it didnt with the xubuntu filemanager
<Odd-rationale> try reading about sshfs
<Odd-rationale> !info sshfs
<ubottu> sshfs (source: sshfs-fuse): filesystem client based on SSH File Transfer Protocol. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.9-1 (hardy), package size 31 kB, installed size 116 kB
<nos[s0urce> ah, a package, nice, thx :)
<ozkugh> hmmm
<ozkugh> kotshknsq
<ozkugh> =\
<Odd-rationale> ozkugh: for example: firefox --display=:0
<OG> Hello
<Odd-rationale> !hi | OG
<ubottu> OG: Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu!
<OG> I want to install xubuntu in my brothes laptpp, but his CD-Rom doesn't work, it's possible to do it with a pendrive?
<Odd-rationale> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<OG> Thanks ubottu
<benjie> Hey
<benjie> Anyone there?
<zoredache> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<benjie> Anybody help me out?
<zoredache> not until you ask a question
<benjie> i need help setting up an internet connection with my Xubuntu on my PS3
<benjie> assuming it is the same as the PC
<zoredache> wired or wireless?
<benjie> wireless
<benjie> is there anyway i can connect using just a WEP key and connecting to the router by scanning for it?
<benjie> like on the PS3, i dont know if you have experience in connecting like that?
<zoredache> I don't know anything about the ps3, and my wireless equipment was supported out of the box.  Have you tried looking for 'ps3 ubuntu wireless' on google?
<benjie> yes, i have not found any successful results. i jus need a brief tutorial on how to setup  a wireless connection.
<zoredache> and did you read and try and follow the tutorial?  Did not understand some specific step, or?
<benjie> i havent found a tutorial on setting up a connection
<benjie> (wireless)
<Rakeer> benjie: are you running ubuntu on your PS3?
<benjie> xubuntu.
<Rakeer> yes, yes...we're in #xubuntu
<Rakeer> so yes?
<benjie> yes
<Rakeer> which release?
<benjie> i think 7.01? i got it from the site. latest i guess.
<Rakeer> from the ps3ubuntu help page at ubuntu?
<benjie> ye
<Rakeer> did you use live or alternate, what model and country is your PS3, and are you using HDMI or RCA out
<benjie> i got 40gb ps3, UK, and usin HDMI
<benjie> what do you mean by live/alternate?
<alexr> Ok, have been using Ubuntu just fine for a while. Installed xubuntu-desktop package and it worked for about a day. Now it freezes on boot. DMESG gives a lot of :[  513.639960] [fglrx:firegl_cmmqs_CWDDE_32] *ERROR* CMMQS CWDDE32: pvDriver handle is not valid. : Any help?
<benjie> Desktop version by the way.
#xubuntu 2008-09-13
<Rakeer> sry about that, carrier dropped, anyways
<Rakeer> last thing I posted was: <Rakeer> Aha, and in your network manager, do you actually see "wireless connection"
<benjie> ye
<Rakeer> did you put a tick into the box, and are you able to connect?
<benjie> yeH I ticked
<benjie>  i dont understand the procedure after ticking
<Rakeer> what does it say
<Rakeer> well, select wireless connection so its highlighted, then click properties...in the box that comes up make sure "Enable this connection" is ticked, and where it says 'Network Name" theres a dropdown box, see if anything is listed there.
<Rakeer> benjie: ping
<jimmy_birer> xubuntu edgy eatcock
<jimmy_birer> hardy hardcore
<jimmy_birer> ontrepid isuck
<jimmy_birer> debian sucks
<zoredache> !ops
<ubottu> Help! somerville32, maxamillion, TheSheep, crimsun, Gloubiboulga, Nalioth, Seveas, tonyyarusso,  PuMpErNiCkLe, apokryphos or gnomefreak
<jimmy_birer> motheruckers
<jimmy_birer> ubottu my dick
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about my dick
<jimmy_birer> hahahaha
<zoredache> thanks
<Myrtti> np
<Rakeer> haha
<benjie> Rakeer you there?
<Rakeer> semi, what's up
<benjie> sorry i left earlier my computer decided to shut down :p
<Rakeer> gotta turn off those dammed AI brain-dongles
<benjie> did u say anything? cus i probably didnt see it as i timed out
<Rakeer> Rakeer> well, select wireless connection so its highlighted, then click properties...in the box that comes up make sure "Enable this connection" is ticked, and where it says 'Network Name" theres a dropdown box, see if anything is listed there.
<benjie> ok 1min ill check my ps3.
<bytor4232> Shoot.  What is the program that Hardy uses to configure X
<favro> bytor4232: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, xrandr, displayconfig-gtk
<benjie> Rakeer still there?
<Rakeer> just ask ;)
<benjie> I went on to network settings and found only Modem and Wired connection. Is there anyway of getting a wireless connection?
<Rakeer> yeah, that's what I was saying before..
<Rakeer> wifi doesn't work natively...there's a lot of work to do to set it up
<Rakeer> atm
<Rakeer> and if you have a UK ps3, it may or may not work for you
<Rakeer> www.psubuntu.com
<Rakeer> wifi tutorial you can try
<benjie> ok
<benjie> wish me luck :p
<benjie> what is the 'Live CD'?
<Rakeer> it's the live installer you downloaded
<Rakeer> and indeed, good luck ;)
<Unbe> Heyo.  I've just installed xubuntu for the first time (though I am a long-time linux user), and I'm trying to figure out VNC.
<Odd-rationale> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<Unbe> Cool--I'll check it out.  Thanks.
<the_rainbow> Anyone knows how to set a default wallpaper in XFCE?
<Odd-rationale> the_rainbow: Applications --> settings --> Desktop Settings and check the Show Image box. and browse to your image...
<the_rainbow> I want to do it from my command line for scripting purpose
<Odd-rationale> oh. i'm not sure then.. i know feh can do it... but usually you use feh with just a wm like openbox or fluxbox...
<the_rainbow> Ah ok thanks man, I'll let you know if I fugire it out
<Odd-rationale> np
<ddddd> the_rainbow: /home/yourusername/.config/xfce4/mcs_settings/desktop.xml
<the_rainbow> oww yeah it works like a charm thanks man !!
<the_rainbow> but how can I set it for all users
<the_rainbow> Any hints ddddd?
<ddddd> the_rainbow: for existing users you have to change all the desktop.xml files in all home directories - for creating new users you can change /etc/xdg/xfce4/mcs_settings/desktop.xml
<ddddd> the_rainbow: $ locate mcs_settings/desktop.xml for locating them
<the_rainbow> I located them, but they are only in the homes directories
<Unbe> BTW--Thanks, Odd-rationale.  I found everything I needed.
<the_rainbow> There's no  /etc/xdg/xfce4/mcs_settings/desktop.xml unfortunately
<ddddd> the_rainbow: that is strange
<the_rainbow> oh really? Then I'll try to copy the desktop.xml from my home dir to the /etc/xdg/xfce4/... and see what I get
<ddddd> the_rainbow: nothing it is for a new default user ...
<ddddd> the_rainbow: if you create a new user the directory is read for standard settings
<the_rainbow> but the problem is there are some users who don't even have the desktop.xml file
<the_rainbow> these users don't have a background image set
<the_rainbow> Ah, I just figured it out, I copied the desktop.xml file from my home dir to /etc/xdg/xfce4/mcs_settings/
<the_rainbow> the mcs_settings didn't even exist by the way
<the_rainbow> and now I logged in with an account that has no wallpaper
<the_rainbow> and it set my default wallpaper that I copied
<ddddd> the_rainbow: huraaaah !
<ddddd> the_rainbow: may i go to bed now ? :)
<the_rainbow> Yes man, and thanks a million you are a very good man
<ddddd> the_rainbow: good luck
<the_rainbow> you helped me a lot, Thaaaaaanks
<R1cochet> what app can i use to unrar files in hardy?
<R1cochet> how do i*
<favro> R1cochet: unrar is good for that - it is in the repos
<R1cochet> nvm ty
<dantekgeek> hey there
<dantekgeek> Anyone know where I can find a list of minimum system requirements for the last couple of releases? I'm not having any luck with google or the wiki.
<dantekgeek> I see requirements for 8.10, but nothing before that
<ere4si> generally you need 192mb mem for the live cd - it uses about 80mb after login so I think about 256mb should be ok
<ere4si> that's what I use in virtualbox and it works fine
<dantekgeek> yeah :(
<dantekgeek> I'm trying to see how far back I need to go
<dantekgeek> I'm refurbing an old celeron 700 with only 128
<ere4si> how much do you have to work with?
<ere4si> I use a minimal dapper install and fluxbox - it takes 40mb after login - 90mb with firefox open
<dantekgeek> I'm going with xubuntu because the machine needs to be "user friendly"
<dantekgeek> (ie, not for me)
<ere4si> with 128mb xubuntu will work ok - just some major apps will be slower
<dantekgeek> yeah
<ere4si> make your swap file 256mb and it'll be ok
<dantekgeek> ere4si: is that 128 for 8 or 7?
<ere4si> dantekgeek: I haven't heard anything about it being diff - just have my experience :)
<dantekgeek> :)
<pingu_> Hallo, hat jemand Gringotts installiert? Bei mir startet es nicht.
<ere4si> !de | pingu_
<ubottu> pingu_: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<pingu_> Da war ich, sprang autom. hierrein
<ere4si> pingu_: in english please for this channel :)
<pingu_> Yehees
<marybuntu> i can't find in the docs how to add the option to fully 'delete' files rather than 'move to trash' on the desktop.  could someone point me to the right direction or remind me how to do this plz.
<ddddd> marybuntu: use shift + delete
<marybuntu> ddddd: doesn't work
<marybuntu> there was a customise i put on a friends machine that added 'delete' right under 'move to trash' upon right click, but i cant remember how i did it or where i found it.... arrrrrrgggghhhhh
<ddddd> marybuntu: ok i thought just shift+delete for direct remove not as a menu option sorry
<marybuntu> well, finally deleted the file.  i had ubuntu 8.04 sitting on my desktop and couldn't delete it no matter what.  finally opened thunar and that did it.  i do wish i could find the way to add delete to the right click menu on the desktop.
<JinKazama> hi all
<JinKazama> how to reinstall my Firefox browser ?
<LetsGo67> How do I install a theme in Xubuntu?
<LetsGo67> Please, how do I install a theme in Xubuntu?
<LetsGo67> wesley_, do you know how I can install a theme in Xubuntu?
<wesley_> LetsGo67: I know how to change between themes but not how to install, I can try help by looking around though
<LetsGo67> Same here... I searched on Google.
<LetsGo67> Thanks man.
<LetsGo67> It is a gtk2 theme.
<wesley_> hmm, well to install an xfce theme you can do this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=227416&highlight=xfce+theme
<wesley_> I'll check for gtk ones as well
<wesley_> LetsGo67: this will solve it http://osdir.com/ml/xfce.user/2003-10/msg00297.html the answer to the last question in this post is that there are no special instructions
<LetsGo67> Thanks.
<wesley_> hi guys, I have a problem. I initially installed kubuntu and have been installing different DEs left right and center. now when I log into xfce it doesn't load anything, I can still press alt+f2 but I have to manually start the panel etc but even then it doesn't work so great. but if I create a new user and log in, then it works just fine. so how do I fix my initial user
<wesley_> I've tried looking in my ~.config folder and comparing it with both users but I can't seem to find what's wrong
<LetsGo67> Sorry, what was that?
<LetsGo67> wesley_ ?
<wesley_> my question or my answer to your question?
<wesley_> after you said thanks, I wrote out my own question
<LetsGo67> Your question...
<wesley_> hi guys, I have a problem. I initially installed kubuntu and have been installing different DEs left right and center. now when I log into xfce it doesn't load anything, I can still press alt+f2 but I have to manually start the panel etc but even then it doesn't work so great. but if I create a new user and log in, then it works just fine. so how do I fix my initial user
<wesley_> I've tried looking in my ~.config folder and comparing it with both users but I can't seem to find what's wrong
<LetsGo67> Sorry, can't help you.  :(
<ozo2> hola
<ozo2> hi
<ciapsadm> Salutare,
<kwhk> hi, i cannot eject my cd-rom drive to unload the disc.  both "unmount" and "eject" don't help.
<kwhk> any one there knows the trick?
<Odd-rationale> kwhk: any error message?
<kwhk> Odd-rationale: yes, it says an application is preventing the volume from unmounted
<Odd-rationale> kwhk: well. you can make sure no application is using the drive.... and make sure in the terminal, you are not in the directory...
<Odd-rationale> kwhk: but it probably wont hurt to just press the eject button on the drive itself...
<kwhk> Odd-rationale: neither the button helps.
<Odd-rationale> kwhk: a paper clip will do as well... :D
<kwhk> Odd-rationale: got it and this command helps:  sudo umount -l
<kwhk> Odd-rationale: thanks anyway
<Odd-rationale> ok
<ron_o> how can a keyboard keep typing 'i's when it ain't plugged in anymore?
<ron_o> that's the $64,000 question.
<ron_o> i know my keyboard is probably bad.. but three of them?
<ron_o> not only three but also other issues.
<ron_o> ;lkj;lkl
<ron_o> jfsak
<ron_o> frick
<ron_o> gee, I'm on my 4th keyboard now.
<ron_o> good thing I'm a pack-rat. :)
<ron_o> sometime
<ron_o> sometimes*
<TheSheep> ron_o: maybe the problem is located somewhere else?
<ron_o> TheSheep, I was thinking that but I've already had these problems on two machines.
<ron_o> both xubuntu but different versions.
<TheSheep> ron_o: well, what is unusual about them compared to, lets say, mine?
<ron_o> it's just an odd set of circumstances is all. Odd though, that it's three of them?
<ron_o> the keyboards? unusual about them?
<TheSheep> ron_o: no the computers/xubuntus
<ron_o> I don't know.
<TheSheep> ron_o: also, maybe if you actually described your problem, it would be much easier to help
<ron_o> oh, I couldn't describe it earlier. My keyboard would type out "i"s infinitely until I had to reboot.
<TheSheep> ron_o: always? immediately after booting?
<TheSheep> ron_o: how did you manage to install then?
<ron_o> each keyboard does some goofy stuff. Two won't type out different letters. And the third, which came with an apple computer, would all of a sudden start typing out 'i's.
<ron_o> not immediatly, no.
<ron_o> TheSheep, sorry, it's an old installation.
<ron_o> and it didn't start from the beginning.
<TheSheep> ron_o: when did this start?
<ron_o> sorry, it's most likely not a xubuntu problem.
<TheSheep> ron_o: you are not providing much information
<ron_o> it started on my last system.
<ron_o> TheSheep, right now I think it's fixed. :)
<TheSheep> great
<ron_o> let's see what happens with this new keyboard. OK?
<ron_o> if it ain't broken, let's not fix it.
<ron_o> thanks though.
<ron_o> if this keyboard acts up then I'll know something is a software problem.
<rockyrock> can i find Sun download manager in the repos?
<ancalagon> Hello room
<ciapsadm> Hy
<ancalagon> I somehow managed to destroy my main user settings, so now when i log in I can't see the panels
<ancalagon> how do i restore the panels ?
<rockyrock> Alt+F2 xfce-panels
<rockyrock> or panel
<rockyrock> it's a known bug
<ancalagon> I thought maybe I should copy the /.config/xfce4 from the other user account to the ruined ine
<ancalagon> Oh thanks, I'm going to try you advice
<npad> how do I mount mmc card into my laptop? it sometimes doesnt mount automatically. Only way to make it work again is to reboot, from my knowledge
<npad> i figure the device is locked from last time I took it out so it cant unmount then let me mount it
<adilson> how do i take screenshot in xubuntu?
<Odd-rationale> adilson: add the screen shot plugin to the panel..
<adilson> Odd-rationale: which screenshot plugin, what is it called?
<Odd-rationale> adilson: it is called "screenshot". you might have to install xfce4-screenshooter-plugin
<adilson> Odd-rationale: oh will look into it now
<adilson> Odd-rationale: i already have that and still dont know how to get it working especially since im using fluxbox
<Odd-rationale> adilson: oh i see. usually you would add it to the xfce4-panel...but since you probably don't have xfce4-panel running in fluxbox, maybe you should just install the gnome screenshot utility...
<adilson> Odd-rationale: i would if i knew what it was called :(
 * adilson starting to feel depressed
<Odd-rationale> adilson: i don't remember either... :P just search synaptic for screenshot or something...
<adilson> Odd-rationale: ahhh guess ive got no choice
<adilson> is there a way i can push wmix on top of my taskbar? seems  like clicking & dragging dont work?
<Odd-rationale> what's wmix?
<adilson> Odd-rationale: it is a dock icon to control volume, recording etc, very discreet "at least it would be if it wasnt beneath my taskbar" and goes well with my theme
<adilson> Odd-rationale: http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=2z58775&s=4
<Odd-rationale> adilson: idk. try alt+left-click+drag?
<spo0ner> can someone tell me where to add a program so that it starts up on system boot?
<spo0ner> I'm using mythbuntu which uses xfce and I don't know how to include it so the bluetooth applet loads on startup\
<spo0ner> any help is greatly appreciated
<adityag> any1 there?
<DFlame> about 54 people, including yourself
<adityag> ﻿i installed xubuntu-desktop from synaptic......now i want to remove it what do i do ? just unmark it from synaptic and then apply ?\
<adityag> onto already installed ubuntu 8.04
<DFlame> i... would assume so. I dont play around with multiple desktop environments so no promises
<adityag> ok
<hvgotcodes> hey is there a guide for standard software to install after installing xubunut?
<Odd-rationale> hvgotcodes: not really, it is just what you want... :P
<hvgotcodes> Odd-rationale -- you are always here eh?
<hvgotcodes> whats best for movie playback?
<Odd-rationale> hvgotcodes: pretty moch.. :P
<Odd-rationale> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Odd-rationale> hvgotcodes: that being said, i like vlc, which can play almost anything... and is cross-platfomr...
<hvgotcodes> ok vlc
<hvgotcodes> is there a guide for installing that its codecs
<Odd-rationale> hvgotcodes: if you install vlc, all the codecs comes with it...
<hvgotcodes> Odd-rationale sweet
<hvgotcodes> basic question -- how do i enable multiverse -- i thought those lines are in sources.list commented out but i dont see them
<Odd-rationale> hvgotcodes: go to Applicatons --> System --> Software sources
<hvgotcodes> ha oh yeah
<hvgotcodes> thanx
<hvgotcodes> Odd-rationale: hey man whats the command line tool to take a screenshot?
<DFlame> i just installed ksnapshot from the terminal to take screenies in xubuntu
<Chickengeorge> good evening
<Chickengeorge> how are you / wie gehts?
 * Chickengeorge has the longest
 * Chickengeorge has the longest
#xubuntu 2008-09-14
<Chickengeorge> 20 inch
<diego> someone knows about a touchscreen driver colled gunze?
<diego> hi everybody
<ciapsadm> ciapsadm@ciapsadm:~$ gksu
<ciapsadm> ciapsadm@ciapsadm:~$ gnump3d-index --root /var/music
<ciapsadm> Error opening the cache file '/var/cache/gnump3d/song.tags' - Permission denied
<ciapsadm> ciapsadm@ciapsadm:~$
<ciapsadm> Ce sa fac?
<ciapsadm> ciapsadm@ciapsadm:~$ gksu gnump3d-index --root /var/music
<ciapsadm> gksu: unrecognized option `--root'
<ciapsadm> GKsu version 2.0.0
<DFlame> parlez-vous anglais?
<favro> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<hvgotcodes> hey is there power management tools in default xubuntu?
<hvgotcodes> i didnt see any in system
<dtolj> how to enable compiz in xubuntu?
<favro> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<dtolj> favro: no I installed it but dosnt show up in any menus
<dtolj> favro: how to enable compiz?
<favro> dtolj: alt+F2 and type   compiz --replace
<dtolj> i was just about to guess that :)
<dtolj> thanks
<favro> np :)
<shane_> any idea as to y when i click on my places icon it goes to processing it and then after a while just stops and doesnt open nothing
<favro> have you done anything like reinstall/move your home folder or such?
<shane_> not as far as i now
<shane_> same as when i download things it apears on my desktop and now they dont show,but if i go to change my desktop picture when i browse desktop it lists them
<favro> we are talking about places in the top panel?
<shane_> yes
<shane_> when i open it it lists files when i click on any it gives the clock icon that its processing and then just stops and doesnt open
<favro> figured so - just waiting for virtualbox to boot my xubuntu guest...
<favro> any mounts from samba or nfs?
<shane_> im a relative newbie
<favro> hehe - that's fine :) everyone starts out that way
<shane_> i have picked up a bit but not to much
<favro> if you right click your home folder in places what does it say?
<favro> your home folder = your login name
<shane_> it doesnt say anything it makes the lil icon that its working and then just stops
<favro> ok - can you open a terminal? - type   thunar /   and hit enter
<shane_> thunar/ gives a no such file
<favro>  thunar / - there's a space before the /
<shane_> ok it has given a fresh line no words
<favro> are you using xubuntu?
<shane_> yes xubuntu hardy
<favro> ok then... - in terminal type   sudo apt-get install thunar
<shane_> thunar is already the newest version
<favro> again in terminal   which thunar
<shane_> it just gives usr / bin / thunar
<favro> so it should :)
<shane_> perfect ;)
<favro> I don't know why the file manager thunar won't start from command line - does   thunar  in terminal do anything?
<shane_> thunar in terminal just brings a blank line
<favro> my next suggestion would be to remove reinstall the file manager
<favro> sudo apt-get --purge remove thunar
<Odd-rationale> wait
<Odd-rationale> before you do that...
<shane_> im still here
<Odd-rationale> can i try something?
<favro> watch to see if anything else will be removed
<favro> sure
<Odd-rationale> ok. hold on...
<favro> Odd-rationale: :)
<Odd-rationale> shane_: try this command in a terminal: rm -rf ~/.config/Thunar
<shane_> the only time i use thunar is gksu   thunar to unlock locked files
<Odd-rationale> shane_: tell me when you ahve run the above command...
<shane_> it doesnt seem to do a thing fresh shane @ line
<Odd-rationale> shane_: ok good. now do: thunar
<shane_> it just goes blank line now
<Odd-rationale> shane_: does thunar open anywhere?
<shane_> no and if i use thunar file manager nothing opens either
<favro> does mousepad open from terminal?
<shane_> yes i get a untitled
<Odd-rationale> shane_: when did this start happening?
<shane_> yesterday was slow to open today is dead
<Odd-rationale> shane_: does `gksudo thunar` work ?
<shane_> sure does
<shane_> oh also yesterday my trash locked up on me also
<shane_> gave me a could not conect mesage
<favro> dbus maybe?
<Odd-rationale> shane_: try: rm -rf ~/.local/share/Trash
<Odd-rationale> we can try restarting dbus...
<shane_> blashane @ line
<shane_> sorry blank
<Odd-rationale> sudo /etc/init.d/dbus restart
<shane_> wow that did something
<Odd-rationale> shane_: what did it say? any errors?
<shane_> lol i have no places icon now and my trash aplet is a red circle with a line through it
<shane_> everything is ok
<Odd-rationale> :?
<shane_> in terminal all actions were marked as ok
<shane_> i still have no icon
<Odd-rationale> shane_: maybe we should restart fam as well: sudo /etc/init.d/fam restart
<shane_> that could not be found
<Odd-rationale> ok nvm...
<shane_> sorry that was comand not found
<Odd-rationale> hey. let me finish my shower first, and i'll be right back... damn, when will they make laptops you can take into the shower... :(
<shane_> lol no prob ill be here
<Odd-rationale> meanwhile, you guys try what you can... :P
<favro> was this an install from the live cd?
<shane_> yes it was
<shane_> i have been running it for nearly 3 months
<shane_> my daughters machine had a prob 2 days ago also it lost the wireless card and i had to restart to get it to boot the card
<shane_> i am leaning on a update that was placed 2 days ago thats when all this began
<favro> that makes me wonder about any updates you may have done
<favro> :)
<shane_> lol yes but unfortianitly i dont keep track of them i just enter password and it does them all
<favro> try in terminal   sudo apt-get -f install
<shane_> 0 updates upgrades nothin removed
<favro> k
<shane_> and if i enter the cpu speedo it lists just the programs i am using so there doesnt apear to be any faults
<shane_> in xterm that is
<favro> does   sudo killall -v thunar   return anything?
<shane_> a bunch of killed thunar
<shane_> all signal 15
<favro> tha she blows
<shane_> wich is my prob
<favro> run that command again - try the up arrow
<favro> it "should " return no process killed
<shane_> no process killed
<favro> now try   thunar
<shane_> same just a blank line
<favro> sudo killall -v thunar   again
<favro> any killed?
<shane_> nopers
<favro> I'm still thinking --purge remove thunar install thunar but Odd-rationale might have a trick up his/her sleeve :)
<shane_> yah im not sure mabey we shall just wait for him to finish his shower and see
<favro> k :)
<shane_> odd has helped me allot with getting setup in linux
<favro> your in a large club there :)
<shane_> actually this irc has been absolutely wonderfull with making the transition
<Odd-rationale> shower finished... need to brush my teeth...
<shane_> lol ok ill brb gonna get a tea
<Odd-rationale> wait... this isn't twitter... :P
<shane_> kk
<shane_> when ever use are ready
<favro> the dbus restart shows you don't have a working file manager imo
<shane_> im guessing i am in need of a file manager then
<Odd-rationale> i'm thinking you need to reboot... before we go much further...
<shane_> k ill be right back
<Odd-rationale> hmm konversation on xfce... :?
<tina> hey Odd-rationale i have a blank screen on my system when i restarted it only opened terminal and no other aps
<tina> lucky i got my daughters wireless back on yesterday
<Odd-rationale> tina: blank screen when you login? or boot?
<tina> will xfce4-panel work-------after login
<Odd-rationale> tina: hmm. try to do ctrl+alt+f2 and see if you can login there
<shane_> ok i alt f2 and did the xfce-4 and its back
<shane_> still no icon for places and trash is still locked up
<shane_> Odd-rationale:
<Odd-rationale> shane_: ok. let's try something more radical: rm -rf ~/.config ~/.local
<shane_> new shane @ line
<Odd-rationale> then restart X: ctrl+alt+bksp
<Odd-rationale> then log back in
<shane_> ok did restart again
<shane_> i had to alt f2 again
<shane_> and also it changed my sizing on monitor
<Odd-rationale> shane_: does thunar open now?
<shane_> no icon and trash locked and no thunar
<Odd-rationale> hmm...
<shane_> gksu thunar works
<favro> could it be groups?
<shane_> when i type groups in terminal i get
<shane_> shane adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev fuse lpadmin admin
<shane_> not sure if thats what u wanted?
<favro> looks ok
<favro> and yes :)
<shane_> ok things are wrong now i have a bunch of black boxes on desktop and i cant right click
<favro> sounds like hardware issues
<shane_> after 3 months
<shane_> this system has been flawless till yesterday
<Odd-rationale> idk what could be the issue...
<favro> is the older kernel still available from the grub prompt?
<favro> try booting into it if yes
<shane_> probing devices
<shane_> ok it gives me a grub> line
<shane_> if i boot grub i get kernal must be loaded before booting error 8
<favro> how many hard drives are you using?
<shane_> one
<shane_> its just a ultra ide 80 gig
<favro> k one min - off to google :)
<shane_> but if i gksu thunar it list all files
<favro> so the older kernel won't boot? - error 8 is bad file
<shane_> hmm
<favro> will the kernel you were in before boot?
<shane_> how do i find out
<favro> hold the comps' power button in until it stops then start again...
<shane_> ok will b back
<favro> k
<shane_> welcome back its all there again
<shane_> and thunar opens now
<shane_> i did have to do alt f2 and the start xfce-4 again but it all came up
<Odd-rationale> hmm what did you do?
<favro> you shouldn't have to start xfce4
<shane_> i know i shouldnt but i have had that prob for a while and Odd-rationale all i did was complete restart power od
<Odd-rationale> shane_: from the login screen, did you choose xfce as your sesion?
<shane_> u know what im not sure i will restart in a few and i bet im just starting on last sesion
<shane_> ok i restarted and set sesion to xfce it is ok now
<shane_> and all my files are back in tact also
<favro> shane_: well that was pure luck :)
<shane_> yah im not sure y it did it but when i did power off it all came back
 * favro has fingers crossed for the future
<shane_> ty favro hopefully all stays well and ty Odd-rationale as well
<shane_> i will let it be for now and hopefully is all ok
<favro> np :)
<Odd-rationale> shane_: ok glad it works :D
<shane_> yah ty's and i wish i new what we fixed so i can do it in the future if need be
<favro> so it turned out a boot into another kernel and reboot to the first kernel gave errors but sorted the main issue out...?
<favro> hehe
<shane_> mabey my restart isnt good enough i need a full power off once in a while lol not sure but ty's again im gonna sighn off and get some sleep
<favro> night :)
<prexium01> Hey all.
<prexium01> Is this the room for server help?
<Odd-rationale> !server | prexium01
<ubottu> prexium01: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 8.04. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ - The #ubuntu-server channel provides specific support
<prexium01> Ok, ty ;)
<Odd-rationale> np
<s73v3r> Hi. Can someone help me with some install issues I'm having?
<s73v3r> specifically, the installer segfaulting and crashing?
<Odd-rationale> s73v3r: you can ask your question, and if any one knows the answer, they will help :D
<s73v3r> That's pretty much it. The installer keeps crashing or giving segfaults whenever I try to install. Sometimes I get a '/sbin/modprobe abnormal exit' error, sometimes I get 'Recursive fault fixed, but reboot is required' and sometimes it just hangs
<s73v3r> I've burned several different cds, both the desktop, the alternate, and the netboot iso
<Odd-rationale> s73v3r: did you check the md5sum of the iso?
<s73v3r> they all checked out
<Odd-rationale> s73v3r: how about the check disk integrity from the boot menu?
<s73v3r> most of the time that checks out too, but sometimes the installer crashes while trying to run the check
<s73v3r> I just finished burning another CD, and am running the check on it now
<Odd-rationale> i gtg to bed. bye all!
<favro> bye Odd-rationale  :)
<s73v3r> what should I do for an /sbin/modprobe abnormal exit error?
<TheSheep> s73v3r: what did you do to cause it?
<s73v3r> put the install cd in the drive and tell it to install
<TheSheep> ah, then the usual, make sure that the cd and your download are not corrupted, check the computer's memory, check for faulty hardware
<blackj0k3r> salve.... sto cercando di installare xubuntu su un vecchio pc ma mi simpalla al 15% dell'installazzione....cosa può essere???
<TheSheep> you can also searhc the forums and Internet to see if there are any trouble with Linux on your specific hardware
<TheSheep> !es | blackj0k3r
<ubottu> blackj0k3r: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<TheSheep> !it | blackj0k3r
<ubottu> blackj0k3r: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<s73v3r> the weird thing is, this very computer was running linux just about a week and a half ago
<s73v3r> I've replaced the memory, but that's it
<blackj0k3r> weeee... vacchetta... ciauz!!
<TheSheep> s73v3r: run memcheck
<JinKazama> :)
<JinKazama> !bg
<ubottu> опитайте #ubuntu-bg за български потребители . try #ubuntu-bg for bulgarian users, and please idle there patiently
<JinKazama> nice :)
<favro> if you can understand it :)
<favro> there should be something in this topic about being patient...
<TheSheep> DON't PANIC
<JinKazama> yes :) I understand bulgarian :)
<favro> no-ones having a panic attack TheSheep hehe :)
<TheSheep> favro: that was a proposition for the "being patient" text
<favro> ohh k :)
<OmfgItsAShark> hey anybody on at this time of night
<jarnos> How do you play DVD by totem?
<favro> !dvd
<ubottu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<jarnos> favro: I miss xine as default totem backend (and it can be used by e.g. gxine as well).
<favro> and there's xine-ui now too
<jarnos> favro: It is launched by command "xine". I find it more difficult to use. How do you play DVD by it, for instance?
<favro> jarnos: I never use dvds - apart from !dvd I know you need to install libdvdcss2
<favro> jarnos: that is for drm dvds afaik
<jarnos> favro: Yes, since I can play some DVDs without it.
<favro> jarnos: then you need to enable the medibuntu repository and d/load libdvdcss2
<favro> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<jarnos> favro: but I don't see any menu item for dvd in totem or xine. But gxine has. (I don't use autoplay/automount in totem preferences)
<favro> jarnos: I'll boot into xubuntu for a look
<jarnos> favro: oh there is sometimes an item in totem for the drive.
<favro> I thought I saw something about dvd menu in totem - but it has been a while
<favro> in totems' top menu - go - has dvd menu
<favro> jarnos: ^^
<filipegatti> hello there! i'm using xubuntu on my laptop and i need to set up a external display, how can I do that?
<favro> !xinerama
<ubottu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<filipegatti> thank you for the infor!
<favro> filipegatti: does the lappy have a nvidia card for graphics? 'cause there's
<favro> !twinview
<ubottu> twinview is a feature provided by nvidia cards, which can be configured with nvidia-settings
<filipegatti> it's intel integrated
<filipegatti> :(
<filipegatti> i'll try rebooting to see if work... thank you :)
<filipegatti> hello
<filipegatti> i rebooted my laptop
<filipegatti> now my 19` monitor is
<filipegatti> showing the desktop ?D
<filipegatti> in a very ugly way
<filipegatti> i have configured it at first instance, but now its showing something like 640z400
<favro> there is a virtual line you need in the screen section - the howto should mention it
<filipegatti> phew
<filipegatti> now it`s working ok, showing 1440x900 resolution
<favro> well done :)
<Myrtti> what was the command to regenerate the menus again?
<filipegatti> but my laptop is showing the desktop too, and if i try to close it, the display turns off, and also my external.
<favro> Myrtti: sudo update-menus?
<Myrtti> bwah. Still in Finnish
<Myrtti> oh well.
<filipegatti> favro? any idea
<filipegatti> damn keyboard
<jarnos> filipegatti: I recommend xrandr over xinerama, if your graphics driver supports it.
<filipegatti> how can i know if it supports? :P
<jarnos> filipegatti: run xrandr
<filipegatti> jarnos: http://paste.ubuntu.com/46866/
<jarnos> filipegatti: I think it is supported.
<jarnos> filipegatti: actually, I have intel integrated, too.
<favro> filipegatti: you need your xorg.conf to default to the external then - comment the lines for he onboard display
<filipegatti> hmm
<filipegatti> actually, now all my computer is very strange, the audio stopped working and the video is showing light it brightness is at 99%
<filipegatti> god, let me solve the display first :(
<filipegatti> ok, I'll try going to xorg.conf first
<livingdaylight1> i'm installing xubuntu ppc.... with mini iso. is system clock set to UTC?
<favro> I set mine to local but utc is fine
<livingdaylight1> thx
<favro> np
<filipegatti> ok, now I guess I need to reboot again.
<favro> filipegatti: logout will do
<filipegatti> it will? i tried last time and nothing happened, i'll logout again
<filipegatti> well, it didnt work
<filipegatti> i found a way to make it, but it's too lame
<filipegatti> when it's booting, if i close my note, the external still displays and then it's ok
<filipegatti> but I really want things working when they have to be
<filipegatti> the way*
<jarnos> filipegatti: run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg" and log out and back.
<favro> I haven't tryed using two monitors - maybe someone else can chime in with some support...
<filipegatti> favro, thanks anyway, you helped a lot :)
<filipegatti> jarnos, lets try!
<jarnos> filipegatti: what is yours Xubuntu version?
<filipegatti> its a very fresh install of 8.04
<jarnos> filipegatti: good.
<filipegatti> logging out ;)
<jarnos> What's wrong with ubuntuforums.org?
<favro> it's been down for a while
<filipegatti> jarnos, did it, but nothing changed after all
<jarnos> filipegatti: can you tell again what is wrong? no sound..
<filipegatti> sound is nothing, i can fix it later
<filipegatti> my problem is with external display
<filipegatti> i'm using xubuntu 8.04 on my laptop, and i want to configure my 19" display on it.
<filipegatti> after some help, my external display is already showing the desktop and on the right resolution
<filipegatti> but my laptop is showing the desktop too (i wanted it to be turned off and only be turned on when i open it)
<filipegatti> and if i try to close it, all the displays turn off
<filipegatti> that's my problem
<jarnos> filipegatti: try grandr
<filipegatti> installing...
<filipegatti> perfect.
<filipegatti> thank you jarnos
<filipegatti> ah
<filipegatti> not so perfect, i can't close the notebook yet, even if its display is off
<jarnos> filipegatti: I don't know about that, but one thing you may have to set is virtual line in /etc/X11/xorg.conf, see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/146859
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 146859 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "No dri for virtual screen greater than 2048x2048" [High,In progress]
<jarnos> filipegatti: my laptoi is configured to suspend, if I close the lid.
<filipegatti> xubuntu lacks of laptop gui configuration
<jarnos> filipegatti: what do you mean?
<filipegatti> when i tried linux mint, it offered a lot of options for my notebook in a easy and graphically way, by default
<filipegatti> it was only a point, not a problem at all
<filipegatti> i know that what i want to do is possible with this graphic card and display because i did it before, i only need to search more on how to do it with xubuntu :)
<jarnos> filipegatti: look for settigns manager > screensaver >  power management. There you can configure what happens when you close the lid.
<jarnos> filipegatti: I agree that xrandr is not properly presented in 8.04.
<filipegatti> haha, i searched a lot for this power management option, i would never guess it was on screensaver{?} section
<filipegatti> no the lid problem is fixed
<filipegatti> well, i guess now i can use it properly at least
<filipegatti> thanks jarnos :)
<filipegatti> now i'll fix the other stuff
<jarnos> filipegatti: I am not sure, if your xrandr configuration survives a logout.
<filipegatti> hmm, i think i'll never logout in my life then
<jarnos> filipegatti: or you setup a startup script that will do the configuration each time.
<filipegatti> thats an option
<jarnos> filipegatti: but for it you have to use xrandr from command line.
<filipegatti> i'm finishin a download and then I'll try one logout
<filipegatti> and then one reboot to be sure
<livingdaylight1> guys, i'm on a xubuntu net install; but it appears stuck
<livingdaylight1> i got as far as being asked if i wanted stuff installed and all i selected was xubuntu desktop and its been hanging at 6% ever since
<livingdaylight1> is it normal?
<jarnos> livingdaylight1: Xubuntu install is slow.
<jarnos> livingdaylight1: too slow.
<livingdaylight1> jarnos: yikes
<jarnos> livingdaylight1: how fast computer and how long it has been in 6%
<livingdaylight1> jarnos: iBook 640 ram 500MHz and its been hanging at 6% for about 1/2 hr
<livingdaylight1> jarnos: its jjust started moving again :p
<jarnos> livingdaylight1: It was just teasing you.
<livingdaylight1> jarnos: hehe
<livingdaylight1> jarnos: that really tested my faith
<livingdaylight1> by the way... is there not a 8.04 ppc release? i've got 7.10 here and was told that if i wanted a recent release i should go for debianppc (etch/lenny)
<jarnos> livingdaylight1: I hope the iBook is not running by battery power.
<livingdaylight1> jarnos: of course not ;
<livingdaylight1> ;)
<jarnos> Can you use gnome-randr-applet in Xubuntu?
<TheSheep> if your card supports randr extensions
<jarnos> TheSheep: extensions?
<jarnos> TheSheep: I can use xrandr.
<TheSheep> not all card drivers support randr
<TheSheep> ah, ok
<TheSheep> then it should work
<jarnos> TheSheep: How do you add it to your xfce panel?
<TheSheep> you need to have xfapplet installed
<TheSheep> then you add xfapplet to your panel, and select any gnome applet you need
<jarnos> TheSheep: thanks, the applet is not usable for dual-screen yet.
<livingdaylight1> crap.... did a net install of xubuntu ppc 2hrs later, after its 'done' it asks to reboot but seems to hang on bootup
<TheSheep> is ppc version even still supported?
<livingdaylight1> i end up with a black screen
<livingdaylight1> (initramfs) and a flashing cursor
<livingdaylight1> TheSheep: i dunno. its the link i was given
<livingdaylight1> it was a mini.iso of xubuntu 7.10
<TheSheep> livingdaylight1: does the ppc version use grub or something?
<livingdaylight1> something else i dunno what.
<TheSheep> livingdaylight1: if so, try pressing esc on boot, pressing 'e' at the first entry and trying some of the boot options
<TheSheep> !boot
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<livingdaylight1> TheSheep: ?
<livingdaylight1> i installed the xubuntu and xubuntu splash screen comes up on reboot but then hangs
<TheSheep> livingdaylight1: to get to boot options, you have to press esc before the splash screen appears
<TheSheep> livingdaylight1: there is a lso a recovery mode there, which might work -- it's always some more information
<TheSheep> livingdaylight1: "it hangs" is not really enough to tell anything
<njsg> Is this expected or is it a misconfiguration?: http://shipit.xubuntu.com
<cageman> yo can anyone recommend me a good alternative to the default 'movie player'? i need a small and simple player as media player classic is for windows
<dtolj> how to enable xfwm transparency?
<David-A> cageman: "movie player" is actually called "totem". of the ones I know (vlc, xine, mplayer,totem) I think totem is "simple", thou not the most "small".
<jarnos> cageman: gxine
<jarnos> cageman: gxine is best for DVD playback. VLC has nice hierarchical playlist and can play some formats by different speeds.
<GourdCaptain> I have a HP Deskjet 5150 being shared from a Windows Vista machine on my network. How do I connect to it? (It's password protected.)
<cageman> jarnos, hmm, i don't know why, but my totem is running ok video-files that use matroska, now gxine, mplayer, smplayer, they all are running in a poor way
<cageman> matroska is files with .mkv extension
<favro>  !cups > GourdCaptain
<ubottu> GourdCaptain, please see my private message
<livingdaylight1> guys; in xubuntu do you do sudo gedit to write and edit config files?
<Myrtti> gksudo mousepad
<livingdaylight1> gksudo mousepad <path.of.config.file> ?
<Myrtti> yup
<livingdaylight1> when i double click on a music file shouldn't Totem just come up?
<livingdaylight1> it spins a little as if something is happening and then just stops
<livingdaylight1> that means i have to right-click and then 'open with' in order to get app up to play the file
<Ben_cs> hello
<Ben_cs> In windows movies not in best quality are shown lright, while in xubuntu they're very pixelated. Seems windows is able to smudge the pixels into a watchable (even good quality) videos. I have an intel 950 card. Any way to make xubuntu do the same trick?
<bytor4232> Is there a version of VNC I can install and I can bring up my desktop remotely?
<bytor4232> never mind
<GourdCaptain> Err, does anyone know how to network print TO a vista machine. Printer is hooked up to the vista machine, and requires a username and password. Someone /msg'd me how to print to a linux box FROM windows.
 * GourdCaptain is pretty glad UMDGen runs on Wine.
<jv_> hi,
<jv_> I have a problem that I never seen b4 in ubuntu xfce4
<jv_> after a freeze  I have three commands that run every login
<jv_> autostart applications is not the problem
<jv_> nothing related is on /etc/xdg/xfce4-session/xfce4-session.rc
<TheSheep> jv_: the yare saved in your session
<TheSheep> jv_: either close them and save session on logout, or just delete contents of ~/.cache/sessions/
<jv_> TheSheep: tx..will try that..
<jv_> TheSheep: tx, worked ..
#xubuntu 2009-09-07
<popey> I am finding it difficult locating some Xubuntu specific documentation. http://www.google.com/search?&q=xubuntu+help takes me to http://www.xubuntu.org/help which suggests https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu (other links are Ubuntu, not Xubuntu related)
<popey> Then the "Find Help" link on that page takes me back to http://xubuntu.org/help . I am stuck in a loop.
<popey> Is there indeed any Xubuntu specific documentation?
<NickDeNeger> sec
<NickDeNeger> although there is no pure xubuntu documentation i guess, but ubuntu documentation will do it to
<NickDeNeger> http://doc.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/
<NickDeNeger> there is documentation \o/
<FelipeUser> Hi.
<FelipeUser> I'm trying to install my wifi usb adapter
<FelipeUser> but i cant find in where I configure it
<FelipeUser> anyone could help me?
<FelipeUser> Hi nickdeneger
<NickDeNeger> hi
<NickDeNeger> got it working now?
<FelipeUser> yes.. reinstalled
<NickDeNeger> the wireless
<FelipeUser> it asked for a username now
<NickDeNeger> nice
<FelipeUser> but the wireless didn't
<FelipeUser> actualy, i'm here to ask you about the wireless
<NickDeNeger> k
<FelipeUser> as I sayd,
<FelipeUser> lsusb says:
<FelipeUser> Bus 001 Device 002: Id: 0457:0162 Silicon Integrated System Corp. SiS162 usb Wireless LAN Adapter
<FelipeUser> Bus 001 Device 001: Id: 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<NickDeNeger> type in console: "iwconfig" and copy output pls
<fccf> FelipeUser: hey there
<FelipeUser> hey
<FelipeUser> iwconfig says:
<fccf> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<FelipeUser> lo      no wireless extensions
<FelipeUser> pan0   no wireless extensions
<fccf> FelipeUser: you need to install ndiswrapper and ndisgtk
<FelipeUser> ubottu: than
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about than
<fccf> FelipeUser: see how your name is before this text, it is how we communicate in large rooms
<NickDeNeger> that's all FelipeUser?
<FelipeUser> fccf: how I install ndiswapper?
<fccf> FelipeUser: sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper ndisgtk
<fccf> FelipeUser: I assume you are connected by ethernet?
<FelipeUser> NickDeNeger: yes
<NickDeNeger> fccf: he doesn't have network / inetnet yet
<FelipeUser> fccf: no
<FelipeUser> I can transfer files by usb stick.
<fccf> FelipeUser: so you will need to download the .debs from the site ... what version of ubuntu are you using
<FelipeUser> jaunty
<fccf> FelipeUser: stand by
<FelipeUser> in fact, xubuntu
<FelipeUser> k
<fccf> FelipeUser: you will need these 2 files ... install in this order http://mirrors.xmission.com/ubuntu/pool/main/n/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper-common_1.53-2ubuntu1_all.deb http://mirrors.xmission.com/ubuntu/pool/main/n/ndisgtk/ndisgtk_0.8.4-1_i386.deb then you will need the install cd that came with the card, on it is a set of files ... you are looking for the .inf file, can be installed with sudo ndisgtk after you install the first 2
<FelipeUser> fccf: i should copy this files to the pendrive?
<fccf> FelipeUser: the first 2 yes, the others you can get off the cd
<FelipeUser> right...
<FelipeUser> fccf: first, do i need to unmount my pendrive like in windows, or just unplug is
<FelipeUser> unplug this
<stickapotomus> fccf: you get paid to do support?
<fccf> stickapotomus: usually no, not here.... In the real world? sometimes, often not
<NickDeNeger> FelipeUser: you can unplug it by right click on the desktop icon
<FelipeUser> k
<stickapotomus> ah. you're a good soul then.
<NickDeNeger> there you can select unmount, although it isn't really necessary anymore these days
<fccf> stickapotomus: who said I had a soul?
<NickDeNeger> fccf is a robot xD
<fccf> NickDeNeger: really smartass robot
<stickapotomus> ha.
<NickDeNeger> ha?
<stickapotomus> as in, laughing.
<NickDeNeger> yeah i know but i was missing one last ha so i wrote it myself ^^
<stickapotomus> <-- failed.
<fccf> <--- success, but only when bribed
<FelipeUser> what .inf file i'm looking for?
<FelipeUser> for win xp driver?
<NickDeNeger> y
<fccf> FelipeUser: yep
<FelipeUser> k
<FelipeUser> right, copied the files.
<FelipeUser> now, just double click on the files i downloaded?
<fccf> FelipeUser: probably, yes, we'll see how xfce handels the files, or if we need to run from synaptic
<FelipeUser> fccf: double click worked
<fccf> FelipeUser: so, install those 2, in gdebi, then run gksudo ndisgtk from terminal
<FelipeUser> when i was installing  ndisgtk,
<FelipeUser> there was an erro:
<FelipeUser> it depends on diswrapper-utils-1.9
<fccf> FelipeUser: install ndiswrapper-common first
<FelipeUser> fccf: i did
<fccf> FelipeUser: standby
<FelipeUser> k
<FelipeUser> fccf: you sent me the 1.53 version
<FelipeUser> fccf: it's asking for the 1.9 version?
<FelipeUser> is it?
<fccf> go get this http://mirrors.xmission.com/ubuntu/pool/main/n/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper-utils-1.9_1.53-2ubuntu1_i386.deb
<FelipeUser> k
<fccf> FelipeUser:  look closely 1.9 1.53
<FelipeUser> k
<FelipeUser> right. the packages are installed.
<fccf> now run gksudo ndisgtk from command line
<FelipeUser> fccf: Dialog Wireless network drivers opened
<FelipeUser> install new driver
<FelipeUser> locationg the driver on the pendriver
<fccf> yep .. that is the inf file we talked about it will also need the sys file
<FelipeUser> yes
<FelipeUser> it says: Impossible verify if the hardware is present
<fccf> yes as in it worked or yes I understand
<FelipeUser> i understand
<FelipeUser> i hit ok
<FelipeUser> now it says the hardware is present
<fccf> can you log on to a network now?
<FelipeUser> owo....
<fccf> or wow
<FelipeUser> it found my wifi network
<FelipeUser> let's try to connect
<fccf> FelipeUser: yay, I am not a stupid genius
<NickDeNeger> ndiswrapper need to remember that one ^^
<fccf> NickDeNeger: only works on some cards
<stickapotomus> *applause*
<fccf> check please
<FelipeUser> *applause*
<FelipeUser> conected
<FelipeUser> \o/
<fccf> go google yourself
<FelipeUser> this really makes linux more easy for me
<NickDeNeger> fccf: yeah guess so, but atleased it's one more  possible solution ^^
<FelipeUser> worked... internet ok
<fccf> somebody please log what we did today, I do this a couple of times a week at least
<FelipeUser> fccf: thank you a lot
<FelipeUser> NickDeNeger: you too
<fccf> FelipeUser: how long have you been trying?
<FelipeUser> NickDeNeger: helped me a lot
<FelipeUser> may be since yesterday
<FelipeUser> +- 15 hours continously
<fccf> FelipeUser: less than an hour for me to give you the solution, and get it working, not bad
<FelipeUser> NickDeNeger helped me to install
<FelipeUser> it was really hard to install
<FelipeUser> but now,
<FelipeUser> i think i can do this. ;)
<NickDeNeger> the rest will be easy as pie :p
<FelipeUser> Really.... you killed a dragon that was between me and linux
<FelipeUser> i'm really happy for 2 reasons:
<FelipeUser> this looks really easier than i thought
<FelipeUser> and see my old notebook working
<NickDeNeger> yarr!! *gets out sword and starts swinging it around like a drunk pirate* \o/
<FelipeUser> \o/
<FelipeUser> eheheheh
<NickDeNeger> probably your laptop even is faster now it's running xubuntu then when it was running xp
<FelipeUser> now... i can explore the linux world. maybe help others.
<FelipeUser> yes
<FelipeUser> it's quite fast now
<FelipeUser> i'm enjoyng
<FelipeUser> i think i will take off windows of this laptop
<NickDeNeger> my exp with dual boot is that you'll only use one OS at the end ^^
<FelipeUser> heheeh
<FelipeUser> i study in a public college. On my campus, there are, at least, 3000 students.
<FelipeUser> And now, the college is adopting ubuntu
<FelipeUser> on it's computers
<NickDeNeger> much cheaper then buying license keys ^^
<FelipeUser> yes
<FelipeUser> I thought linux was really dificult.
<FelipeUser> in fact,
<FelipeUser> the last time I tryed to use it
<FelipeUser> was meu be 10 yeas ago
<FelipeUser> i still have the CD
<FelipeUser> red hat
<FelipeUser> really cool see how linux is nowadays
<NickDeNeger> much nicer ^^ i tried red had linux about 6 to 8 years ago, but i didn't have any internet so i didn't saw a good reason to use it :p and it worked not quite nice back then ^^
<NickDeNeger> rofl
<NickDeNeger> error at book supply site
<NickDeNeger> Linux Iptables Pocket Reference for €99,99 ^^
<FelipeUser> heheeh
<fccf> man iptables $49.95
<FelipeUser> what media player you recomend me?
<fccf> totem or vlc ... but first get some !codecs
<fccf> !codecs
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<NickDeNeger> y but i like books above digital :p
<NickDeNeger> although i could print ofc
<NickDeNeger> FelipeUser: http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/index.html
<FelipeUser> ok NickDeNeger. I will explore this new world. Read the documentation.
<FelipeUser> See you later.
<FelipeUser> Thank you too, fccf.
<NickDeNeger> just read what you need ;)
<NickDeNeger> cya goodnight
<fccf> FelipeUser: glad I could help ... gnite
<FelipeUser> good night
<FelipeUser> thank
<mikubuntu> ok, i'm looking for techie
<NickDeNeger> just ask
<mikubuntu> i meant to say that to my friend on chat
<mikubuntu> hahaha
<NickDeNeger> ow lol Techie is a user xD
<mikubuntu> some people are users, it takes all kinds
<mikubuntu> hahaha
<mikubuntu> he was helpg me last nite, but doesn' look like he's live right now
<mikubuntu> anyways, my friend i'm trying to help her get .iso image burned.  we finally got a burn program running, and she finally found where xp put the iso file, and then when she right clickd on the file to burn it, says, not enough space, file is 702, and 696 free space ... how can that be .. when she checkd properties on the file it was 698 mb i think
<mikubuntu> what to do o what to do
<mikubuntu> :P
<NickDeNeger> redownload? :p
 * mikubuntu is wringing his hands
<mikubuntu> but nick, how could it be showing 702 mb?  i mean, the file properties said it was 698 ... and then the disk; how can it say only 696 free space available.  whats all this madness?
<mikubuntu> have you ever seen this kind of behavior?
<NickDeNeger> the lasttime i burned a cd or dvd was about 2 years ago so i really can't recall...
<NickDeNeger> 700MB cd's are always 700MB as far as i can recal
<NickDeNeger> recall
<mikubuntu> omg, don't you use disks for clean installs?
<NickDeNeger> usb drive \o/
<mikubuntu> ooooOOOOOooooh, one of those
<mikubuntu> prolly beyond our capabilities to set up a bootable usb, i never did it b4
<NickDeNeger> if you got an usb drive and a running ubuntu system with graphical user interface it's quite simple
<NickDeNeger> you can also make a usb drive when using the live cd, but then you still have to burn a cd i guess :+
<mikubuntu> no, i'm in fla and shes in calif
<mikubuntu> and she doesn't have running ubuntu *yet*
<mikubuntu> thats tonites project
<NickDeNeger> ah oke ^^
<mikubuntu> shoot, just got a call gotta run out, guess i be back in a hour or so
<NickDeNeger> k
<Techie__> anyone here got a php proxy that can connect to ssl connections?
<NickDeNeger> no sorry
<Techie__> dangit
<Techie__> my webmin is in ssl mode and i cant get ssl out of port 10000 on this network to change it
<NickDeNeger> treath the system manager :p
<Techie__> lol, i had it running on port 443 earlier and went and changed it back to 10000 to test ssh and forgot to disable ssl
<Techie__> http://202.60.82.61:10000/
<Techie__> seeeeee
<NickDeNeger> this is an error in your webmin config
<Techie__> not an error
<Techie__> its just in ssl mode
<Techie__> and i need to change its port over to 443
<NickDeNeger> although i had the same problem in ssl indead
<NickDeNeger> Secure Connection Failed
<NickDeNeger>       
<NickDeNeger>       
<NickDeNeger>       
<NickDeNeger>       
<NickDeNeger>       
<NickDeNeger>         
<NickDeNeger>         
<NickDeNeger>           
<NickDeNeger> 202.60.82.61:10000 uses an invalid security certificate.
<NickDeNeger> ow fuck
<Techie__> lol
 * NickDeNeger kicks himself
<Techie__> yeah
<Techie__> i never bothered with a valid vertificate
<Techie__> certificate*
<Techie__> so yeah, is antyone able to help me out?
<NickDeNeger> can you ssh your box?
<Techie__> ... my spelling is horrible today
<Techie__> cant get ssh out from this network
<Techie__> its a stupid windows network
<NickDeNeger> blegh, then no i guess
<Techie__> blocks everything but http
<Techie__> and ssl
<Techie__> but it only allows ssl on port 443
<Techie__> so nobody has webmin installed and is able to let me use the http proxy in it?
<NickDeNeger> don't have it installed sorry
<mikubuntu> i think i need a dev helper ...
<mikubuntu> anyways, my friend i'm trying to help her get .iso image burned.  we finally got a burn program running, and she finally found where xp put the iso file, and then when she right clickd on the file to burn it, says, not enough space, file is 702, and 696 free space ... how can that be .. when she checkd properties on the file it was 698 mb i think
<mikubuntu> u think it will be easily possible for my friend the noob (more noob than me anyways) to delete some file of the .iso , and then replace after installation , and if so , what file(s) would you recommend to delete?
<mikubuntu> anybody got any ideas, i have my friend on hold to help her get this done
<vede> If I installed Ubuntu and switched to xfce, can I get support here?
<mikubuntu> i don't want to make the choice cause i don't know if i'll delete some important dependency or something
<hermitcrabred> Hi everyone!...
<mikubuntu> vede, ask your question; don't ask to ask
<vede> Well, alright.
<vede> <vede> VLC does not work (sometimes stops responding altogether, if it doesn't do that it closes (no error) when I press the "next" button), and I can't get Skype to recognize my headset (but PulseAudio does).
<vede> (Sorry, was a copy-paste from #ubuntu.)
<Techie> mikuuntu? you active>?
<hermitcrabred> ...I installed ekiga softphone and I don`t see to be able find it anywhere...any tips????
<vede> (#ubuntu is the most ridiculous "support" channel I've ever encountered.)
<hermitcrabred> ...I kind of agree on that vede ...
<Techie> mikubuntu, you at your computer?
<mikubuntu> techie, ya
<Techie> sorry about earlier, i was at school
<mikubuntu> was lookg for u b4
<Techie> yeah, i noticed
<mikubuntu> okey
<mikubuntu> dokey
<mikubuntu> :P
<Techie> im unable to remote my home box from school so i have to use web irc
<Techie> so unfortunately i dont see any messages before i connect at lunch
<mikubuntu> do you see the ones i just posted?
<Techie> yeah
<Techie> i have output from today
<mikubuntu> strange, i don't know why thats happening with filesize issue
<mikubuntu> never seen that before
<Techie> if you wanted to set up a bootable usb thats easy
<Techie> theres a simple tool called netbootin
<mikubuntu> no, techie i can't do that with her
<Techie> why not?
<Techie> theres an application for it
<mikubuntu> cause she's remote (in la) and i'm in fla, and she's green
<Techie> and you can even have it download the latest ISO for you
<mikubuntu> but we already downloaded the iso, just when she goes to burn it imgburn says the file is 702 mb even tho we know its 698
<Techie> well, ive never come across such an error
<mikubuntu> so couldn't we just delete some component files of the iso some program that i can replace after installation?
<Techie> modification of an ISO is harder than using netbootin
<mikubuntu> hey, is roxio have anything todo with imgburn?  she says when she clicks on 'burn' shes gettg message Roxio MyDVD DE9 trial version has expired
<Techie> no, imgburn is completely independant
<mikubuntu> or is that some microsuck program that we should delete?  maybe its set as default on her computer?
<Techie> up to you
<Techie> its not exactly standard MS
<mikubuntu> cause you said img would show up on right click, we installed it last nite
<Techie> yeah, i read all that
<mikubuntu> where do you add/remove programs in xp?  i haven't used it in so long i don't know and i have to explain it to her
<Techie> sig
<Techie> sigh*
<mikubuntu> hahaha
<mikubuntu> :P
<Techie> just make a bootable usb
<Techie> nick pointed out earlier
<Techie> it simple with unetbootin
<mikubuntu> she doesn't have a usb, she just bought 100 cdrws
<mikubuntu> :(
<Techie> oh
<mikubuntu> i am interested in the unetbootin for myself tho, but right now i'm doing evangelical work, exorcising a windows system for a lost soul, and bringing her to the ubuntu god
<mikubuntu> hahaha
<mikubuntu> she's trying to find where to delete/uninstall roxio right now
<mikubuntu> then maybe imgburn will activate
<Techie> in control panel
<Techie> set it to classic view
<Techie> and look for add/remove programs
<mikubuntu> k, lemme check on her progress
<Techie> anyone here know of a way to tunnel ssh through ssl using firefox, i would use putty staright off but i dont know the passwords for my http proxy and firefox uses the proxy properly
<mikubuntu> omg. now theres a topic thats over my head .. haha
<Techie> hehe, thats just for at school
<Techie> our stupid ISP blocks absolutely everything
<mikubuntu> oh, can't you just use anonymiser sites for that?
<Techie> yeah
<Techie> i could go through my php proxy in webmin with ssl encryption
<Techie> but i really want to be able to get ssh out aswell
<Techie> plus double encryption never hurt anyone
<mikubuntu> shes in control panel and says she 'can't find it' i guess she means 'classic view' button
<Techie> left hand pane
<Techie> ive got to go
<Techie> ill be back later
<mikubuntu> k, thx
<Techie> np
<hermitcrabred> Hello...
<hermitcrabred> ...can anyone help?
<maduser> yeah
<hermitcrabred> ...I use add/remove to install ekiga soft phone but I can`t find it, it should be under the apps but it isn`t there...
<hermitcrabred> ...any tips???...new to Linux
<hermitcrabred> ...I`ll take look at the documentation...
<mikubuntu> anybody running a dell inspiron 1501 by any chance?  looking all over google for how to get to boot sequence to no avail ...
<KittyKatt> [AmsG] brb
<Techie> im gonna hit the sack, night everyone
<felipe__> Hi. I cant play mp3 files. When I click then, nothing happens. May be what?
<TheSheep> !mp3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<felipe__> TheSheep, cant find
<felipe__> the problem
<SiDi> felipe__: you need to install the MP3 codecs before you can play MP3.
<SiDi> THey can't be shipped by default due to legal restrictions in some countries
<felipe__> hi SiDi.
<SiDi> hi there
<felipe__> yes. but i cant find mp3 coded.
<TheSheep> namely USA and Japan, if you live in one of those, consult your lawyer before installing them
<felipe__> xubuntu-restricted-extras ?
<SiDi> felipe__: read the page above.
<SiDi> yes
<SiDi> you need that package
<felipe__> ah...
<felipe__> i thought it was just for others codecs.
<SiDi> it includes MP3
<SiDi> this package includes all the codecs we are not allowed to ship by default
<MTec007> i installed hddtemp from the apt-get, where would the hddtemp executable file be located?
<Eric_K> does any1 know any good xubuntu themes ?
<Sysi> same as ubuntu
<Sysi> for window decorations, i guess i need to publish this first :P
<SiDi> Eric_K: good xfwm themes ?
 * NickDeNeger is curious
<Eric_K> hm just general themes for xfce and xubuntu, smt nice:P
<SiDi> http://www.xfce-look.org/content/search.php
<SiDi> Put "SteveD" in provided by, and click search
<SiDi> my xfwm themes <3
<NickDeNeger> kitty <3
<KittyKatt> NickDeNeger: Rawr
<NickDeNeger> ^^ meant other kitty in Dust theme :p
<NickDeNeger> but high \o/
<Eric_K> :D
<KittyKatt> NickDeNeger: Hai! :D
<eddy48> list
<eddy48> quit
<SiDi> Err
<raevol> hey, i was reading a thread on the mailing list a while back about the changes in GDM and what's to come for xubuntu, but no conclusion was reached in that thread
<raevol> is there any news on that?
<Techie> aww not nearly as impressive as in ##windows
<SiDi> Techie: Waht's not impressive ?
<SiDi> raevol: im not sure, actually
<SiDi> i think we managed to get theming working with the current gdm and will keep using it for karmic
<SiDi> But i dont know about plans for karmic +1
<raevol> will there be a seperate gdm package for xubuntu in karmic then? is normal ubuntu switching to the new one in karmic or later?
<SiDi> Ubuntu has switched already
<SiDi> And we have switched too cause its the same package
<SiDi> !info gdm-2.20 karmic
<ubottu> Package gdm-2.20 does not exist in karmic
 * SiDi thinks we will use the new gdm too in karmic
<SiDi> cody-somerville: ^ ? :D
<cody-somerville> I'm pretty sure we'll use the new one.
<raevol> hmm ok, even though it supposedly has a huge number of dependencies?
<SiDi> raevol: they have been splitted thanks to cody-somerville & mr_pouit
<raevol> cool cool
<raevol> no hope for a menu editor for karmic though i suppose... been watching the xfce mailing list and it's coming along at a glacial pace
<redDEADresolve> im trying to add a startup script to configure my touch pad with synclient but its not working for me. i got a conky script to work that sleep for ten seconds before launching but do dice for synclient
<MTec007> i need some help with enabling scroll lock in xubuntu. found out to execute: xmodmap -e 'add mod3 = Scroll_Lock'
<MTec007> received errors:::  xmodmap:  unknown command on line commandline:1 xmodmap:  unable to open file 'mod3' for reading xmodmap:  unable to open file '=' for reading xmodmap:  unable to open file 'Scroll_Lock’' for reading xmodmap:  4 errors encountered, aborting.
<vinpan> hello everyone
<vinpan> i need help
<SiDi_> hi vinpan
<SiDi_> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<vinpan> i am installing ubuntu and it gets stuck on installing at 39%
<SiDi_> Did you check if the CD rom was correctly burnt before installing ?
<vinpan> yes
<vinpan> b/c im using it as a linux machine
<vinpan> is there a % of space i should use?
<vinpan> should restart and use a smaller partion?
<vinpan> brb going to see if it is still stuck
<SiDi_> vinpan: how much RAM does the machine have ?
<SiDi_> And is it the LiveCD or the Alternate one ?
<vinpan> its a live CD and has 61492mb of space
<SiDi_> vinpan: how much memory ?
<SiDi_> Not the space on the disk, the memory (RAM)
<vinpan> 1gig
<SiDi_> okey, then there should be no problem with the LIveCD if it is well burnt
<SiDi_> Did you actually use the "Check CD-ROM for defects" function ?
<vinpan> i used Magic ISO
<vinpan> no i didnt
<SiDi_> Do it please :)
<vinpan> BRB
<vinpan> it said revaladtion failed
<vinpan> um i do have a 7. what ever version of it would that be to old to use its like 2 versions ago
<SiDi_> It's like 2 years ago
<SiDi_> 4 versions ago
<SiDi_> it's not supported anymore
<vinpan> ooooo ok
<SiDi_> the currently supported versions are 8.04 (long term support) 8.10 (which will expire in ~1 year) and the current, 9.04
<SiDi_> You should just burn the 9.04 again ;)
<SiDi_> and make sure to select the lowest speed when burning
<vinpan> that one didnt work
<SiDi_> high speed = burning errors
<vinpan> the 8.04 was installing
<vinpan> so burn at a low speed
<vinpan> like 4
<SiDi_> It doesn't install because there is an error in your CD-rom ;)
<vinpan> not the CD so burn at lowest speed
#xubuntu 2009-09-08
<nicklas_> yo
<MTec007> im looking for a compatible internal wifi card for my dell laptop
<MTec007> (xubuntu compatable)
<SiDi> hey MTec007
<SiDi> Wanna buy a dell lappy ?
<MTec007> i know this isnt the shopping channel, but i dont know where to look
<MTec007> maybe
<SiDi> I have a Dell vostro 1510
<SiDi> Wifi iwl3945
<SiDi> it works fine, the only problems i have with it is that i cant rmmod the module without a system crash
<SiDi> but thats not the kind of thing one ever needs to do
<SiDi> it scans networks fine (its not WONDERFUL but i do get quite a lot of networks) and it doesnt randomly disconnect or w/e
<nicklas_> http://imagebin.org/62937
<MTec007> SiDi, is it on the cheap?
<SiDi> on the chip / cheap ?
<MTec007> cheap; is the laptop cheap?
<SiDi> hm, its average
<SiDi> i think its worth its price.
<MTec007> it sounds like i cant afford it :) but thanks
<MTec007> do you know where i can find that internal wifi card?
<SiDi> Nope :/
<MTec007> ;) ok
<SiDi> it's a quite common one though :P
<SiDi> HP sells some laptops with Intel cards too
<SiDi> Dell has other laptops with other intel cards
<SiDi> You got a desktop PC or laptop ?
<MTec007> laptop, dell inspiron 1200, intel
<nicklas_> quake live time
<redDEADresolve> MTec007, minipci?
<MTec007> redDEADresolve, i dont know
<redDEADresolve> MTec007, dell inspiron 1200 are you sure?
<MTec007> positive
<MTec007> bought it in may 2005
<redDEADresolve> ok im looking at the google results
<meglo> i'm hiv positive
<MTec007> well since i know its a minipci now i think i can find one
<redDEADresolve> MTec007, The area that the Inspiron 1200 really needs improvement is in the connectivity. Wireless networking has become extremely common yet the system lacks integrated wireless. In order for users to get this ability, they must purchase a separate PC card to use the only type II PC Card slot.
<MTec007> but i need to make sure its gonna play nice with xubuntu
<MTec007> i have a card that plugs in the side
<MTec007> for wifi
<meglo> ralink usb wifi
<meglo> err
<meglo> well what is that good Taiwanese manufacturer
<meglo> doesn't require binary firmware
<meglo> very well supported
<MTec007> well usb is fine and all, but the card im using now works fine but im trying to move the wifi to internal
<meglo> ugh computers
<redDEADresolve> MTec007, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PC_Card#Type_II
<MTec007> except for when i stress my network connection.. then i just loose all connection
<redDEADresolve> MTec007, no internal for you they only connect via pc card type II
<MTec007> then what is the empty socket in my laptop for?
<redDEADresolve> MTec007, true that i shand corrected it will be internal with a lump standing out
<MTec007> i already have the lump sticking out. i have the wireless card
<redDEADresolve> i was being to literal but now you know what kind of card you are looking for, theyre not too common anymore. try ubuntu compatibility list or googling models you find on ebay forsale
<MTec007> i want something internal now if there is a card to fit inside the laptop.. where the other empty socket is
<MTec007> ok
<MTec007> well its past my bed time. got to get up for work at 4
<mikubuntu> guys i can't figure out how to save a video file that arrives in email, like a .wmv or mpeg3 , etc... to later upload to youtube or facebook anybody willing to teach me?
<mikubuntu> if i right click i don't get any save or save as options
<slow-motion> hi
<nicklas_> hey, anyone knows the difference between nexuiz-linux-x86_64-glx and nexuiz-linux-x86_64-sdl ???
<googeek> Hey there. My Audio worked out of the box with Ubuntu, but doesn't in Xubuntu. I was wondering if anyone knows the package I need
<hermitcrabred> Hi!
<SiDi> hi
<nicklas_> hello, i installed some games, and did a reboot, when the desktop was about to start the panels they tried to start a few times before giving up, im using xubuntu and have checked, xfce4-panel package is installed
<nicklas_> anyone knows why this happens?
<invisime> (relative) newbie seeking help getting sound working. anyone willing to dare the dreadful waters?
<invisime> or, you know, for that matter, anyone around? :P
<invisime> (I know how quiet these places can be.)
<SiDi> hi invisime
<invisime> hey, SiDi.
<SiDi> What's wrong with the sound currently ? What sound card do you have ?
<SiDi> Did you previously install gnome / pulseaudio ?
<invisime> maybe?
<SiDi> YOur sound card is maybe ? :P
<invisime> yeah, it's one of those off-brands.
<invisime> I forget the succinct command to list all my pci connections.
<SiDi> lspci | grep Audio
<invisime> ... yeah. I feel dumb.
<SiDi> If it's a STAC92xx or an Intel HDA it should be easy to find out what's wrong
<invisime> as soon as I said "list pci" I remembered. :P
<SiDi> if its a more elaborated card then i won't have any clue :P
<invisime> it's an intel ICH6
<SiDi> Okies
<SiDi> So what are the symptoms ?
<invisime> volume icon in the system tray is greyed out.
<invisime> when I click it, I get this dialogue messages:
<invisime> GStreamer was unable to detect any sound devices. Some sound system specific GStreamer packages may be missing. It may also be a permissions problem.
<invisime> message, singular.
<SiDi> Okey
<SiDi> (This is not a virtualbox guest ? A  real machine, and the sound card does exist ?)
<invisime> yeah, this is just my laptop.
<SiDi> Okey
<invisime> and the sound was working on this install, but not recently.
<invisime> and I didn't notice when it stopped, so I don't know what the catalyst was.
<SiDi> So, you installed Xubuntu, did you install anything else ? (mostly, Kubuntu or ubuntu-desktop)
<invisime> nope.
<invisime> just some software.
<SiDi> Can you please type 'aptitude search pulseaudio' and tell me if there is a 'i' or a 'p' in the beginning of the line
<invisime> p.
<SiDi> Okey
<SiDi> I suppose you regularly do system updates ? There probably has been a kernel update recently ?
<invisime> I am pretty current on my updates, yes.
<invisime> none pending, in fact.
<SiDi> Okey. So the most likely reason is that the last kernel update made your drivers go berserk :P
<SiDi> Can you please give me the brand of the laptop ?
<SiDi> And the result of uname -r ?
<invisime> it's an oldish dell.
<invisime> 2.6.28-15-generic
<SiDi> (I'll need the exact model name, sorry)
<invisime> is "precision m70" specific enough?
<SiDi> HM lets hope
<SiDi> That's really old isnt it ?
<invisime> 4ish years.
<SiDi> Type this also please :cat /proc/asound/card0/codec\#* | grep Codec
<SiDi> you can paste it on http://paste.ubuntu.com
<invisime> I don't seem to have an asound folder.
<SiDi> :/
<invisime> some other symptoms.
<SiDi> Can you please try to reboot on an older version of the kernel ?
<invisime> running 'alsamixer' returns 'alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory'
<invisime> running 'aplay -l' returns ''aplay: device_list:217: no soundcards found...'
<invisime> how do I select the older version?
<SiDi> in grub, there should be several entries
<SiDi> with older versions listed
<invisime> I'll brb then.
<SiDi> okey
<SiDi> just before
<invisime> ?
<SiDi> can you please paste me lsmod | grep snd ?
<invisime> none.
<SiDi> weird
<SiDi> a complete lsmod then please ? :)
<invisime> http://paste.ubuntu.com/267561/
<SiDi> (you can reboot now, we'll see if you have more modules loaded on an older version)
<invisime> mk.
<invisime> sound's working. :P
<SiDi> great:)
<SiDi> now, we'll check for error messages in your logs, and report the bug
<invisime> this is on the old kernel though.
<SiDi> Yeh, there is probably something preventing your 'snd' module from loading with the new kernel
<invisime> that's annoying.
<SiDi> I have strictly no idea which log to look in :/
<invisime> since this kernel apparently isn't playing nicely with my graphics card. >_>
<invisime> running in low graphics mode, atm.
<SiDi> hah :x
<SiDi> what GPU is that ?
<invisime> dunno. some nvidia card.
<SiDi> (i have no idea where to look for errors, so i suggest you file a bug in https://bugzilla.kernel.org with a detailled description of the problem, the kernel version with which it stopped working, the distro name, and the output of the dmesg command)
<SiDi> The low graphics mode might come from the fact that your restricted nvidia drivers got updated to work with the new kernel
<SiDi> the guys on kernel.org's bugzilla are quite responsive, so they should probably ask you soon to give them some more accurate information, and they'll then be able to work on the bug
<invisime> hold on, I'm going to reboot X.
<meglo> I don't think the 'Action Buttons' widget works to lockscreen when you have a different login manager installed(like SLiM), is lockscreen handled by GDM or something?
<cellofellow> hi
<SiDi> meglo: its handled by the power manager
<SiDi> by the screensaver X_X *
<meglo> SiDi,
<meglo> wat
<meglo> oh
<meglo> yeah
<meglo> That is what I thought, gnome screensaver yeah
<meglo> But, I can't invoke that from screensaver-settings or the lockscreen action button that is on the panel by default :\
<invisime> so yeah, sound's working now.
<SiDi_> meglo: what was the last message you got from me please ?
<invisime> and the graphic's card is not sucking so much.
<meglo> <SiDi> by the screensaver X_X *
<SiDi_> invisime: don't forget to report the bug please
<knome> !bugs | invisime
<ubottu> invisime: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » If that fails, you can report bugs manually at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug - Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<cellofellow> I'm on GNOME but the people in #ubuntu are idiots. I have a problem where every so often (not right now, thankfully, but it was half an hour ago) my dbus-daemon session bus starts hogging ~30% of my CPU. I can't find any strange processes connecting to it and googling helps none. Any ideas how to fix this? The only way to get it to stop is to log out and the restart dbus from the console.
<meglo> power management is inside gnome's screensaver settings it seems, SiDi
<SiDi_> meglo: okey, so yeah, the lock screen ability is managed by gnome-screensaver | xscreensaver | xlock | xlockmore
<meglo> SiDi_*
<SiDi_> meglo: gnome-screensaver does a pit of screen power management but gnome-power-manager actually does it
<SiDi_> invisime: if i were you i would file it directly at bugzilla.kernel.org
<SiDi_> they have about 5700 open bugs on launchpad for the kernel so it will be processed faster
<meglo> SiDi_, but the 'Action Buttons' for the xfce panel doesn't offer to select what screensaver/locker I want to use, and only lets me click it uselessly.
<SiDi_> cellofellow: no idea.
<SiDi_> meglo: only one of these applications can run at a time. they all provide the same (standard) interface for screen locking
<SiDi_> there is no reason why it wouldnt work with gdm uninstalled, except maybe if slim doesnt launch gnome-screensaver ;)
<meglo> SiDi_, well I should look into Xfce docs then, the user interface isn't configurable or working
<SiDi_> knome: i fear that bug wont be reported :P
<meglo> SiDi_, I believe I--
<meglo> Oh, maybe so
<knome> SiDi_, me too :P
<SiDi_> knome: what a shame for HIM on next ubuntu update :P
<SiDi_> meglo: is the screensaver running ?
<knome> SiDi_, i suppose you should walk through the bug reporting progress with people ;)
<meglo> SiDi_, apparently not,
<SiDi_> knome: true... especially since bugzilla isnt very friendly :/
<SiDi_> meglo: you may be able to just add it to autostart in apps -> settings -> Session & boot
<knome> SiDi_, maybe -devel
<meglo> I also need to restart my session apparently, switched back in networkmanager and gdm
<meglo> but i'll just leave it
<meglo> and install xlockmore or something
<meglo> session management? i just use startx and open screen in an xterm :X
<meglo> ok I just launched it from a run dialog and magic works, added it to xfce session then
<SiDi_> meglo: use startxfce4 then
<SiDi_> it'll launch your XFCE session and your XFCE autostart defined apps
<meglo> SiDi_, that is what I use in slim, but it wasn't starting gnome-screensaver. But now it is, or should.
<SiDi_> great
<nicklas_> hey, how do you manage the menu in xfce?
<knome> in xfce 4.6 (xubuntu 9.04) there is no menu editor, unfortunately
<SiDi_> heya zniavre
<zniavre> good evening SiDi_  and all-others
<knome> zniavre o/
<zniavre> be back soon
<SiDi_> What are you doing zniavre  ? :P
<zniavre> i feel lost it's horrible
<SiDi_> switched to xubuntu ? :D
<zniavre> im trying to kill top panel to put tint instead
<SiDi_> right click, properties
<SiDi_> (well, 'Configurer le panneau' exactly)
<zniavre> it comes back each relog
<SiDi_> Then click on the remove button of the Panel window that popped up
<nicklas_> there is no way to install a menu editor then?
<zniavre> it's exactly what i did
<knome> nicklas_, not really a 100% working one, no.
<nicklas_> knome, so this means that youre gonna have to live with having useless shortcuts in the menu?
<knome> nicklas_, there is the xml editing way.
<nicklas_> knome, gui?
<knome> no gui.
<nicklas_> knome, or text file?
<nicklas_> knome, ok, how then?
<knome> text file, yes.
<meglo> knome, not a 100% working one, but there is something?
<meglo> a front end GUI to the xml
<meglo> perhaps?
<knome> there is *no* menu editor for xfce 4.6. some menu editors work a bit similarly, but they are gnome menu editors thus you'd need to edit the xml files by hand anyway.
<SiDi_> meglo: the current ubuntu menu editor only works for GNOME. The author said he would look into XFCE compatibility
<nicklas_> knome, and where do i find the files?
<knome> nicklas_, /usr/share/applications
<meglo> SiDi_, avant?
<SiDi_> alacarte
<meglo> ah yeah
<knome> nicklas_, tbh, if you're gonna edit the files you're going to need to google anyway, so i think you could find this out also yourself. no meaning to be rude, but there's not a lot information we can give you.
<SiDi_> http://wiki.xfce.org/howto/customize-menu
<meglo> SiDi_, hmmm maybe there is something cutting edge in dev to compile
<SiDi_> meglo: i doubt so :P
<meglo> Dragging and dropping menu items onto the tray for quicklaunchers and a menu editor would be something I should paypal xfce4's developers for
<zniavre> mmm it was not realy a good idea all apps runing twice now
<meglo> the tray -> the panel
<zniavre> but top panel disapear
<SiDi_> zniavre: you clicked on save ? :P
<zniavre> yep but i forgot to close some apps before
<zniavre> :o)
<meglo> is all this stuff on xfce's menu generated from debian-menu or what
<knome> meglo, your message have been forwarded to the xfce developers.
<meglo> knome, waaaaaaat
<nicklas_> weird, the apps arent in /usr/share/applications anymore, but still in menu
<knome> meglo, yes? ;)
<SiDi_> nicklas_: dont erase files in /usr/share/applications
<SiDi_> copy them to .local/share/applications and add the line to hide them in the menu
<SiDi_> see the faq i posted above
<knome> meglo, once you have money, you can paypal JPohlmann. ;)
<knome> meglo, 01:34 +JPohlmann: Drag and drop of menu items to launchers is something we want to support in 4.8.
<meglo> Nice
<meglo> I'm googling for mailing list mentions about alacarte supporting xfce
<knome> meglo, 01:35 +JPohlmann: Alacarte will work with 4.8. An alacarte version based on garcon is vaguely planned.
<meglo> I remember reading about garcon but it was just on a bullet point, I can't find a project page
<meglo> they have a 'libxfce4menu' apparently
<SiDi_> which will be replaced by garçon, afaik
<SiDi_> good night people
<meglo> so one can use alacarte or some other one written for it
<meglo> oh
<knome> meglo, if you want to talk more about xfce menu editing, join #xfce-dev
<meglo> knome, do they have a commit bot?
<knome> meglo, feel free to ask yourself. you are now voiced and can talk in the channel
<meglo> knome, they aren't scary like gnome developers are they
<knome> meglo, not really :)
<knome> i have to go to sleep now. good night everybody!
#xubuntu 2009-09-09
<djshotglass> xubuntu have and dists without X?
<djshotglass> (command line only)
<Guest60089> hello
<meglo> http://beranger.org/v3/wordpress/2009/02/27/not-the-best-friday/#more-581
<meglo> Is anything this guy says valid, like suspend/hibernate... that would be linux acpi specific or ???
<meglo> openbsd doesn't use hal eh
<meglo> wrong channel :x
<Searingheart> hai guise
<meglo> out get
<Searingheart> wat
<meglo> :>
<Searingheart> dont go breakin mah <3
<toehio2> Other than Xubuntu uses XFCE instead of GDM, what makes it more suitable for older machines?
<Sysi> xubuntu use gdm too
<Sysi> ubuntu has gnome which needs more memory
<Sysi> but gnome use gdm also
<toehio2> sorry, I meant Gnome
<toehio2> if I were to use Gnome on xubuntu, would it be faster than using Gnome on ubuntu?
<Sysi> no
<toehio2> so the only difference is the window manager?
<Sysi> and some programs are different
<toehio2> yeah
<toehio2> OK, I guess that answers my query
<toehio2> Thank you!
<mikubuntu> anybody have any sperience w vuze, formerly azureus?
<zniavre> hello /bonjour
<evilfrits> hi
<dsdeiz> hello, how do i remove this "New Item" icon from the Desktop?
<SiDi> dsdeiz: i never heard of such an icon
<SiDi> May you take a screenshot please ?
<dsdeiz> doing it now
<dsdeiz> http://yfrog.com/03200909091839101280x800sp <- here
<dsdeiz> i think you call it a panel?
<SiDi> dsdeiz: yes, this is a panel
<SiDi> dsdeiz: it looks like you deleted your top and bottom panel and added an empty one afterwards
<SiDi> (you or someone with access to your computer / this can also be a bug but i've just never seen that happening before)
<SiDi> dsdeiz: you can right click that panel, and click on 'Configure panel' if you want to restore it to the top / bottom, add another one, etc
<dsdeiz> yups. got it working now
<SiDi> however it might be faster to just destroy the current panel configuration and let xubuntu restore a new one
<dsdeiz> hmm, actually i have ubuntu and just installed xfce
<SiDi> oh
<SiDi> did you install xfce4 ?
<dsdeiz> yups
<SiDi> okey
<SiDi> you should have installed xubuntu-desktop instead :)
<dsdeiz> oh?
<SiDi> it comes with a default xfce configuration, which can be practical
<dsdeiz> dang
<dsdeiz> oh i see
<SiDi> i propose you to boot back to ubuntu+gnome
<dsdeiz> i'll check on it
<SiDi> then, delete .config/xfce4/ folder, and install xubuntu-desktop
<SiDi> so that the next time you boot on xfce you'll have a proper configuration setup
<dsdeiz> ahh, so with that, i get the xubuntu setup of xfce?
<SiDi> yes
<SiDi> And you'll have more XFCE applications installed than just the core
<dsdeiz> dang, why didn't i see that. ok, got it. thanks ;)
<SiDi> (xfce is very modular, xfce4 itself is only the panel, the file manager and the window manager)
<dsdeiz> is there like a list of what apps are being installed with xubuntu-desktop?
<SiDi> It will show you when you install it
<SiDi> Basically, aside from those you have, there are mousepad, abiword, gnumeric
<SiDi> and gpicview
<SiDi> of course you can delete those afterwards if you dont need them
<SiDi> (and also listen music player and orage calendar will be installed, which you can remove too if you dont need them. orage is cool though)
<dsdeiz> hmm, yeah. some gnome-apps are being listed too
<dsdeiz> anyways, i'm good with xfce4 for now. but i shall definitely install xubuntu-desktop on my other computer
<dsdeiz> get the xubuntu iso rather
<SiDi> (you can still install xubuntu-artwork on your machine though :P)
<dsdeiz> ahh, apt-get'ing it now
<SiDi> xfce4-appfinder xfce4-governor-plugin xfce4-mixer xfce4-screenshooter xfce4-settings and xfce4-xfapplet-plugin may also interest you
<dsdeiz> noo! stop! lolz. i think i actually have orage already :P
<dsdeiz> so how do i use this xubuntu-artwork?
<SiDi> it added a gtk theme, xfwm themes, a cool wallpaper, and most important of all, THE gdm theme
<SiDi>  /usr/share/xfce4/backdrops/xubuntu-jaunty.png and xubuntu-jaunty-ws.png are now available
<dsdeiz> hello, how do i make use of xubuntu-artwork again?
<SiDi> dsdeiz: once its installed it will just add a gdm theme, a wallpaper (in /usr/share/xfce4/backdrops/) and a gtk and icon themes
<dsdeiz> SiDi: so how do i try to change my icons?
<SiDi> so you can get them through the theming utilities available for each component
<SiDi> Applications -> Settings -> Appearence
<SiDi> same for the theme
<SiDi> GDM themes are in Applications -> System -> Login window
<SiDi> Wallpapers are in Applications -> Settings -> Desktop
<SiDi> The applications menu is automatically added with xubuntu-desktop but you can add it manually to your panel, it's the XFCE Menu
<dsdeiz> SiDi: i went for window in Appearance but it doesn't seem to change anything
<SiDi> Do you run compiz / metacity ?
<SiDi> (show me a screenshot of your windows please)
<dsdeiz> ok
<dsdeiz> http://img406.yfrog.com/i/200909092059401280x800s.png/
<dsdeiz> is it like xfce's window manager that i need?
<dsdeiz> SiDi: ahh, got it working now
<SiDi> What is that window on your screenshot ?
<SiDi> I've never seen this
<dsdeiz> oh? that's what i got when i went to menu > Settings > Appearance.
<dsdeiz> maybe it's an app from Gnome?
<SiDi> What do you see if you type xfce4-appearence-settings in a terminal ?
<SiDi> Should look like the one on the right on this screenshot : http://imagebin.ca/view/SHRHBq-P.html
<dsdeiz> SiDi: i don't have that command
<PeterDarkness> O.o
<dsdeiz> bash: xfce4-appearence-settings: command not found
<PeterDarkness> yeah, what is that? haha
<knome> dsdeiz, looks like you have lxde.
<dsdeiz> ahh right
<dsdeiz> yeah, i also have that
<dsdeiz> :D
<knome> no, you're running it.
<dsdeiz> oh?
<knome> as it turns out, yes.
<dsdeiz> may i ask how would i know?
<knome> judged by how it looks.
<dsdeiz> i just actually found it in the xfce menu
<SiDi> this window you have shown me, its the LXDE appearence settings
<SiDi> I seriously recommend you to install xubuntu-desktop and to delete your ~/.config/xfce/ folder from your gnome / lxde session so you can start on sane bases
<dsdeiz> hmm, can i have two de's running?
<SiDi> no, but you can have apps from two DEs running, which seems to be the case
<dsdeiz> right
<dsdeiz> correct, though knome says i have it running
<knome> dsdeiz, it is possible you run xfce also, but this app is from lxde for sure
<dsdeiz> oh ok. right.. i think it's from lxde too
<knome> dsdeiz, anyway, you'd need to run the xfce appearance settings.
<dsdeiz> is it xfce-setting-show?
<knome> no, xfce4-appearance-settings
<dsdeiz> well, it isn't available on my case
<SiDi> You apparently lack xfce4-settings
<SiDi> i wouldnt be surprised if you lack many other things like xfce4-session
<dsdeiz> hmm, i have xfce4-session
<dsdeiz> though i've already found how to change its settings, so i'm good
<dsdeiz> thanks guys ;)
<SiDi> you're welcome
<miguelonnnn> hii
<miguelonnnn> please i got a question, would anybody help me? it's about my nic
<knome> !ask | miguelonnnn
<ubottu> miguelonnnn: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<miguelonnnn> hi ! ok ok
<miguelonnnn> well, networkmanager lists the ap's, i can connect to them, and theres no problem at all, so i guess the kernel driver module is loaded well, and everything is fine
<miguelonnnn> but the iwlist scan won't work , it keeps saying "interface doesn't support scaning"
<miguelonnnn> it keeps saying "interface doesn't support scanning", i don't know how to solve it
<knome> miguelonnnn, maybe the interface really doesn't support scanning with the driver it uses at the moment.
<knome> miguelonnnn, if i remember correctly, some chipsets can use networks, but not scan them with open source drivers.
<miguelonnnn> hmm
<knome> miguelonnnn, you should google for your wifi card/dongle and its linux-compatibility
<miguelonnnn> but then why networkmanager can scan?
<miguelonnnn> but i can connect to lans with the networkmanager applet
<miguelonnnn> i've googled many times, but couldn't find any solution
<knome> but you can't do what then?
<miguelonnnn> i can't scan with iwlist scan command
<knome> why should you do that?
<miguelonnnn> because i don't like networkmanager
<knome> use wicd then, for example
<miguelonnnn> it's too slow to detect wifi lans, i make it and it takes 15 -20 seconds to find it,
<knome> i'm not sure if iwlist would be any faster.
<miguelonnnn> yeah, but anyway that doesn't solve the problem with iwlist, it should let me find scans, shouldn't it?
<miguelonnnn> i simply get "interface doesn't support scaning"
<knome> i don't know, but to be honest, as long as networkmanager works for you, i have no intention to find out. if you want to get iwlist working, you should file a bug.
<miguelonnnn> hmm and where do i send it?
<knome> !bugs | miguelonnnn
<ubottu> miguelonnnn: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » If that fails, you can report bugs manually at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug - Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<miguelonnnn> mmm nice hehe thanks i'll try
<miguelonnnn> but will they help me?
<miguelonnnn> cause i don't thing this is a bug
<knome> there is no guarantee somebody will fix it right now.
<miguelonnnn> hmmm then it won't help me, i don't thing this is a bug, it's simply something about my config
<miguelonnnn> because airoscript neither lets me scan
<knome> miguelonnnn, did you use sudo with iwlisT?
<miguelonnnn>  i think it has to do with the way i use them, maybe i should config any file first or .... don't know
<miguelonnnn> nope, w8 please i'll try
<miguelonnnn> lol
<miguelonnnn> that worked!!!!1
<miguelonnnn> yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhh how did you know?
<knome> i googled "iwlist interface doesn't support scanning"
<knome> and read the first search result
<miguelonnnn> wow, nice try, i typed "interface doesn't suport scanning" and didn't find anything
<knome> which is from ubuntuforums.org
<miguelonnnn> greattttt and it's much better than networkmanager, cause it tells me a lot of info: frequency, channel, mode, quality, bit rates...
<abhifx> my multimedia keys doesn't work? how to enable them?
<miguelonnnn> mine neither, i can't even use funciton keys lol xd
<knome> abhifx, http://open.knome.fi/2009/07/05/panels-disappearing-and-other-frequently-asked-questions/
<knome> abhifx, see the near bottom
<knome> miguelonnnn, function keys for what?
<abhifx> knome : ok m going to check it. thank you.
<knome> abhifx, you're welcome. hope it fixes your problem.
<miguelonnnn> for f1, f2... you know
<miguelonnnn> for example alt+f2 to runc ommands won't work
<miguelonnnn> but hey, i'm not such exigent, i have enough if the usual keys work
<abhifx> knome : hmm... i didnt undertood.... i just couldnt make it work
<knome> abhifx, okay, so go into the keyboard settings
<abhifx> knome: i get the option of cancel. i think i am just too dumb, can you explain me a bit
<abhifx> knome : i am at the settings
<knome> abhifx, when you get the window with "cancel", you should press the multimedia key which you are setting.
<abhifx> knome : oh i did it, just had to press the key
<knome> abhifx, press which key? cancel?
<abhifx> knome : heh heh, well thank you very much
<knome> okay, no problem.
<abhifx> knome : is there a full list for all keys
<knome> abhifx, you mean all the keys in your keyboard?
<knome> abhifx, just look down ;)
<abhifx> knome : and i was wondering, your nick is knome... and i just visited the site knome...hmmm... whats the connection
<knome> i've written that article
<abhifx> knome : all the multimedia keys i.e.
<knome> it's my open source blog :)
<knome> do you mean the commands that should be linked with the keys?
<abhifx> knome : i mean my multimedia keys and their respective commands like for next, pause etc. btw nice blog
<knome> abhifx, that depends on your music player.
<knome> abhifx, which one you are using? (and thanks for the compliment)
<abhifx> knome, i use all of them, mostly banshee and songbird. i have the plugins installed
<knome> i don't know those apps, sorry. but i suppose at least banshee supports global shortcuts
<knome> abhifx, if you have a windows key on your kb, you can try WIN+B for next track
<abhifx> knome, but i have dedicated multimedia keys for that, i just want to know the command.
<abhifx> knome, like for volume up command was amixer sset Master 5%+
<knome> abhifx, oh well, i'll install banshee. just a moment
<abhifx> knome, ahem...
<knome> abhifx, banshee --play
<knome> abhifx, banshee --previous, banshee --next, banshee --stop
<knome> abhifx, + see banshee --help-playback on terminal
<abhifx> knome, hmm... so it has to be per application
<knome> yes.
<abhifx> knome, thanks for your efforts.i really appreciate it
<knome> absolutely no problem.
<abhifx> knome, just 1 more question, are you somekind of developer of xubuntu?
<knome> abhifx, i'm the marketing lead
<knome> abhifx, working on artwork, websites, community and well.. marketing
<abhifx> knome, wow! can i add a suggestion
<knome> abhifx, sure
<abhifx> knome, i would love to see xubuntu looking less like gnomish. it looks more like mini gnome
<knome> abhifx, what could that difference be?
<knome> i think gnome is going bit away from the traditional DE look, where xfce on the other hand wants to stay in
<abhifx> knome, well the arrangement of the panels, menu etc
<abhifx> knome, actually when i installed xfce, i was hoping for some new experiance, but it felt like gnome
<knome> abhifx, well, it is a bit like gnome, i agree.
<abhifx> knome, anyway it was just a suggestion since you are also in the artwork department
<knome> yeah. i think this is more a suggestion/idea for the xfce team
<knome> we are thinking of a dark theme, but that is just a theme
<abhifx> knome, dark theme would be great, ooh and a dark special effect kinda wallpaper
<abhifx> knome, here is what i did, i made gnome look like...well...gnome like, kde looks like windows and i added cairo-dock at the bottom so it looks like a mac
<knome> abhifx, we have a good looking wallpaper ready ;)
<abhifx> knome, gud to hear. since i am a graphic artist i like to see a cool wallpaper. hope ur wallpaper meets the expectation
<knome> abhifx, see privmsg
<abhifx> knome, yeah i actually responded to ur prevois msg
<knome> abhifx, hmm, can't see the reply.
<abhifx> knome, wait i hv a crappy net, let me load the page
<abhifx> sorry for a long wait. the wallpaper is much better than current, albeit less flashy for my taste
<abhifx> knome, i just had a great idea for the wallpaper too, i will try in blender today. will tell you directly
<knome> okay
<knome> no problem
<RadSurfer2> Hello. We are trying to install some HamRadio packages and need to know what Repositiories we need please.
<RadSurfer2> I was going to edit 'sources.list' from UbuntuStudio which works, but didn't want to corrupt xubuntu...
<KittyKatt> [AmsG] brb
<KittyKatt>  brb: Restarting
<nikihr> Hey i cant bind alt-a to switch to workspace 1? :O
<nikihr> but alt-s can i bind for workspace 2 etc etc
<lsemple_> can u use emerald without compiz?
<Sysi> yes
<lsemple_> cool
<Sysi> but i didn't get compiz without emerald :/
<lsemple_> yeah Im not sure this computer is fast enough for compiz
#xubuntu 2009-09-10
<rcscomp> I am going to use the method on pendrivelinux.com to create a persitent xubuntu install on a usb drive
<rcscomp> I am wondering if it is possible to get or make an ISO that would have updated packages, so that I could update the USB drive.
<xylox> is it possible to make the panel transparent?
<anthony> hey
<Guest99266> I just installed xubuntu 8.10, and i was wondering how exactly do i get my 2nd monitor to display properly?
<Sonja> is this disc free? it seems to cost $3 but also says it's free: http://on-disk.com/product_info.php/products_id/872
<xylox> you can download the iso image and burn it to a cd
<Sonja> i guess by free they mean $3
<Sonja> it's confusing
<maduser> just download the iso and burn it and not worry about shipping
<maduser> you can get free disks shipped to you but they take over a month
<Sonja> a friend of mine was asking
<Sonja> maybe i can just burn one for him
<Sonja> and ship it
<Sonja> maduser do you have the url for that?
<maduser> for what?
<maduser> I haven't had disks shipped for 3 years now
<maduser> it may have changed
<Sonja> oh you said there was a service that mails free discs that take a month
<xylox> i suppose they're charging for the cd and the mail service, not the content which is free
<Sonja> yeah
<Sonja> or charging for shipping only
<Sonja> my friend is on dialup in some corner of brazil
<Sonja> i'll just do it myself and mail him it
<Sonja> thanks for your help!
<Techie> does anyone know how to get the drivers for a Marvell 8838 chipset wireless card?
<LyTeFaST> hey guys, I've been using Xubuntu for a while now, and I've put off asking this question, but it really rubs me the wrong way: is there somewhere to change the preferred application for  "Movie Player"?
<mikubuntu> trying to help my friend get the wireless hookd up on new buntu install, having trouble, anybody willing to help me troubleshoot
<mikubuntu> followd instructions in documentation but still not gettg it
<Techie> heya mikubuntu
<Techie> any info about the card or chipset?
<mikubuntu> hey techie
<mikubuntu> she's just moving the computer over by the router now to hook it up wired so that i can get her into the channel
<Techie> cool
<mikubuntu> i'm in fla shes in cali, where u?
<Techie> im not sure if i will actually be of any help as its not my area of expertise
<mikubuntu> :P
<Techie> new zealand
<mikubuntu> omg, we've split the difference on the globe then
<mikubuntu> i don't know why settg the wireless is always such a pain for me, every time i have to get help; by now i should be helpg people ... arrrggghhh
<mikubuntu> if you'll be around i'll let you know when i have her online, and if not no prob ... sry i not ready
<Techie> lol, your probably one better than me on this... i cant even track down any drivers for my PCI wireless card
<mikubuntu> why is evrything a mission, huh
<mikubuntu> hahaha
<Techie> its not a mission, its a long journey with no scenery
<mikubuntu> yep
<mikubuntu> what a storm is brewg up outside
<Techie> btw i cant even get ndiswrapper to work properly
<mikubuntu> btw, i don't even know what ndiswrappr is, tho i have heard of ppl wrestling with it here
<Techie> ndiswrapper = utility that allows you to load windows wireless card drivers in linux
<Techie> hrmm, lets try something
<Techie> !ndiswrapper
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Techie> wow
<mikubuntu> wow
<Techie> somebody spent alot of time making ubottu's entries
<mikubuntu> haha .. i thought only ops could do that
<Techie> nah, everyone can
<Techie> thanks ubottu
<Techie> !debian
<ubottu> Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<Techie> mwah ha ha
<Techie> hehe, you know somethings not gonna be easy when you perform a single google search and end up with more than 7 new tabs
<mikubuntu> uh huh... why do u need that, linux doesn't support your particular card?
<Techie> nope
<Techie> no drivers for the card as far as i can see
<Techie> and no drivers for the chipset either
<Techie> and ndiswrapper wont install properly as xubuntu doesnt come with the kernel source so im unable to recompile the kernel with it
<Techie> and on top of that, the box the card is in cant access the internet
<Techie> brb, gonna delve into #ubuntu
<mikubuntu> omg, it all sounds way complicated .. i wish i could help, way over my head, good luck
<owen1_> any suggestions for simple GUI backup tool?
<mikubuntu> Techie, see u 2mrw maybe, she gave up :(
<mikubuntu> hahaha
<Techie> man, i love it in this channel
<Techie> theres never too many people talking and i can often help people
<Techie> and chances are nobody will bother to read that message
<Sysi> too messy channel isn't good
<Sysi> not too many helpers, people are even rady to hear my english :)
<Techie> hehe, i take it english isnt your first language?
<Sysi> it isn't
<Techie> whats your first?
<Sysi> finnish
<Techie> aah thats cool
<Techie> i myself have never been able to speak another language anywhere near fluently
<Techie> well, without the help of googles language tools
<_Pete_> I can listen many languages fluently
<Techie> oh, hello pete
<_Pete_> howdy
<Techie> is there anyone else currently at their computers that are lurking in the shadows?
<Techie> anyway, lets share a bit about ourselves
<Techie> obviously we all use or have knowledge of xubuntu
<Techie> but other than that we dont know much about each other
<Techie> so yeah, my real name is matt but my mates call me techie =p
<Techie> im from new zealand which if you dont know where that is... look south east of australia
<_Pete_> all that could be knonw if you just set your ircname correclty :)
<Techie> hehe
<Sysi> I think i know where zealand is but i'm really surprised if you know where finland is
<Techie> i was introduced into linux first by one mate who ran fedora core at the time, and later moved towards ubuntu for its ease of use (my FC mate is now running ubuntu aswell)
<Techie> however my linux knowledge was enhanced greately when my pc folded about just under a year ago and i was only able to boot linux for about 2 months
<Techie> so yeah, thats a bit about me and who i am
<Techie> anyone else care to share anything?
<_Pete_> sometimes that happens
<_Pete_> petria    5038  0.0  0.4 399392 32888 ?        S<   Sep09   0:45 ktorrent -session 2599a9b0b-92ec-493b-8ae6-36179643ac07_1249057493_659423
<Sysi> i think i first read about 'buntu in some magazine
<Sysi> then there was lot about it in internet
<_Pete_> I somehow found it when 5.04 was new and started using it, before that was using fedora/win combo. but when noticed that it suits perfectly my needs dumped windows alltogether and since have only used buntu
<Techie> cool
<Techie> hrmm, one thing im curios about is... what is it like to life in finland? are the people friendly is the weather nice
<Sysi> same with me, but i started with hardy
<Techie> curious*
<ursus> Hello! I have charset problems on Xubuntu 9.04. I save my files in utf format, but if I upload them to the internet, it isn't in utf. OR: If I grab my audio cd, and create the mp3 file names in utf, they will have strange characters. How can I fix this problem?
<Techie> okay, lets break convo... someone needs help
<Sysi> discussion may go on on -offtopic
<_Pete_> ursus: what makes you think after upload they are not anymore utf8 ?
<_Pete_> .. and are you sure they realy are utf8 saved?
<ursus> I heard that there was some charset bug in xubuntu 8.10, and then I changed something (a user guided me), but can't remember what did I change. And I couldn't find with google such a bug.
<ursus> They have strange characters, but if I set firefox to read them as utf-8, it doesn't change.
<ursus> _Pete_, yes, I am.
<_Pete_> ursus: do you use ftp to transfer?
<Techie> maybe whatever your viewing the files with doesnt support utf-8?
<ursus> But: if I open this files on xp (virtualbox), they shows strange characters as well. But if I save my files there (also in utf-8), there is no problem with them.
<ursus> _Pete_, yes, I do
<ursus> I thought that it doesn't save really in utf-8, just it calls it utf-8.
<ursus> It doesn't matter, what kind of program use I: gedit, mousepad, anything.
<_Pete_> ursus: I think ftp does some conversation if transfer is done in ascii mode
<_Pete_> so make sure it uses bin mode
<_Pete_> better yet use sftp
<ursus> _Pete_, I am pretty sure, that it doesn't. Because if I don't upload them, just simply open the local file with windows, it shows the same strange chars, like I see when I upload them.
<_Pete_> but they work correctly before transfer?
<_Pete_> check that they are identical after upload, if not something wrong in transfer
<Techie> _Pete_, in one of the ftpd's i use it actually refers ascii mode to be enabling file mangling
<_Pete_> havent used ftp in ages myself
<ursus> _Pete_, it works correctly, before transfer, after transfer, always. But only on my computer, on Xubuntu. But no elsewhere.
<ursus> If upload them, and then download them, it works fine. But only locally.
<Techie> ursus, from what i can think of its most likely your file manager that isnt reading the utf-8 files correctly
<_Pete_> ursus: and the tools on other end supports utf8 correctly ?
<ursus> Techie, the file manager reads it correctly, because I see them correctly on my computer.
<ursus> _Pete_, sorry, I don't understand
<Techie> ursus, what pete is trying to say is, does the computer at the other end understand utf-8?
<ursus> How do you mean other end?
<Techie> ursus, the ftp server
<Techie> ursus, or wherever you upload or transfer the files to
<ursus> Sorry. It does.
<ursus> So: I save my text/html/php files in utf-8. On my computer on Xubuntu it works fine. But on other OS, or on other computer it doesn't.
<ursus> If I check the charset, for example on XP, I see that, it is really in utf-8.
<Techie> is there any particular reason for using utf-8?
<ursus> But the special characters which are used in my country, doesn't appear correctly. But if I fix them with the editor on xp, it is correct.
<ursus> But I wouldn't like to use xp for this reason.
<ursus> Techie, yes. It works fine everywhere. I guess only my Xubuntu makes something wrong, because on other OS or on other computer it works really fine.
<ursus> Is there a system file, where I can check or modify the default charset of my OS?
<Techie> ursus, im gonna do some slow research on this, i have a torrent going
<_Pete_> ursus: what tool do you use on xubuntu to create utf8 file?
<ursus> gedit or mousepad
<_Pete_> and are absolutelu sure they save in correct unicode form (there are many) ?
<ursus> I click on File -> Save as... I choose there "Currently locale (UTF8)"
<ursus> Is there difference between utf8 and utf-8?
<_Pete_> no
<_Pete_> can you send example of those file?
<_Pete_> or if one is online give url
<ursus> _Pete_, ok, a moment (If you can wait)
<_Pete_> yeah just about to go lunch
<_Pete_> ->
<ursus> OK, I guess I solved the problem temporally
<Techie> ima brb after a restart, then im gonna watch a movie, say my name if you need me
<ursus> It seems now (I'm not sure 100%) that a program on XP doesn't recognized utf-8 correctly.
<ursus> Thank you for your help!!
<miguelonnnn> hi please, 1 question: in networkmanager there are many options for introducing wifi passwds. Two of them are passphrase and bit key. I thought passphrase was the only coded into a hard password, but bit key also gets coded( for example 12345 goes to 333758392) so what's the difference between bit-key and passphrase?
<jose__> Has anyone got any idea on how to disable the alt+right click shortcut? I can't seem to find the option anywhere.
<TheSheep> jose__: what does it do?
<jose__> When a window is active it will change the cursor to a resizer of sorts
<TheSheep> ah, it's in window manager tweaks
<jose__> so rather than select the edge of the screen to resize you jsut need to hold down alt and right click
<TheSheep> "key used to grab an move windows'
<TheSheep> you can change it to super
<jose__> Where is the option?
<TheSheep> third tab of wm tweaks
<jose__> omg, I'm a dunce
<jose__> I overlooked that about 5 times
<TheSheep> that's normal
<jose__> I bet your fleece is made of gold.
<TheSheep> no, it's much warmer
<TheSheep> plutonium ;)
<jose__> Anyway thankyou for your help.
<jose__> May your days be both profitable and erotic.
<TheSheep> but not at the same time
<jose__> and may a thousand virgins throw themselves upon you.
<TheSheep> cheers
<bman> Anyone know where the browser.xul is located for firefox?
<TheSheep> bman: try 'locate browser.xul' in terminal
<bman> Thanks, I was trying 'find' which wasnt working for me
<frenzy42> I'm having serious wireless problems on a msi wind running the latested xubuntu
<mattfletcher> hello, my friend is running ubuntu and finding it a bit slow. i've suggested he try xubuntu-desktop, but not sure how much disk space it will take. he only has about 700 megs free
<cody-somerville> yea
<cody-somerville> thats not really enough
<cody-somerville> you'd be cutting it awfully close
<mattfletcher> just run the disk analyser and it seems to be old kernels that are using a lot of space. what's the best way to remove those?
<_Pete_> mattfletcher: apt-get
<mattfletcher> thanks pete, found a list of old ones on "tombuntu" via google
<vraa> just FYI - that IRCResourcePage doesn't really work
<hermitcrabred> Hello
<hermitcrabred> Hello
<Sysi> hey
<hermitcrabred> ...how is everything?
<hermitcrabred> ...by the way, is broadband fast at all?
<Sysi> depends
<Sysi> it wasn't at school when packet loss on ping was over 50%
<hermitcrabred> ...I guess is about how the signal is...?
<Sysi> operator had some problems, packets went long way
<hermitcrabred> wow
<hermitcrabred> ..Sysi
<Sysi> ?
<hermitcrabred> ...Sorry...My conection is so slow...
<hermitcrabred> expensive and slow
<Sysi> mobile?
<hermitcrabred> yes!
<Sysi> copper wire <3
<hermitcrabred> u got me there...let me go check
<hermitcrabred> ...be back...
<Mhoram> Hi all, using Xubuntu for a few weeks now and like it lots....
<Mhoram> one problem though: whenever my DVD burner hits an error, reading or writing, the OS seems to lose track of it, and I can't eject or get it to read anything else without rebooting.  It's IDE.  Any suggestion how to get the system to re-recognize the drive without a reboot?
<hermitcrabred> Hi everyone!
<hermitcrabred> ...I keep a very quick message about flash player...but I already installed the latest version, the videos do not play well, quirky...any tips? Please
<Sysi> how powerful machine?
<hermitcrabred> Hey 2.0, pentium 4, 1 GB RAM
<hermitcrabred> Videos don`t play too well for some reason
<Sysi> flash is quite heavy for my 2.4ghz celeron
<Sysi> problems with graphics card may also cause that
<hermitcrabred> I see...
<hermitcrabred> That makes sense
<hermitcrabred> ...by the way it is runnig faster with what u showed me...Thanks
<hermitcrabred> I also not able to control sound volume, no an idea of why???
<Sysi> wrong controller on xfce4-mixer maybe?
<hermitcrabred> ...That could be....is funny I`m seeing YouTube and the videos play good, too good, too fast, slow then fast...lol
<hermitcrabred> ....Hi bigzed !
<hermitcrabred> ...Does anyone knows the command for checking MD5???
<Mhoram> hermitcrabred: md5sum
<hermitcrabred> Yes...
<hermitcrabred> I am not good on that
#xubuntu 2009-09-11
<djanatyn> Hello :)
<djanatyn> I've been using xubuntu for a while, but I've been encountering a lot of errors.
<djanatyn> I installed it on my PowerPC, which is working fine, and I wanted to remove it from my XP box.
<djanatyn> I have the live cd for ubuntu ready, and I think I just need to delete the partition.
<djanatyn> However, will deleting my xubuntu partition completely uninstall GRUB?
<hermitcrabred> Hi again...
<hermitcrabred> I just downloaded an iso image file how can I check the md5sum....
<hermitcrabred> ...does anyone knows how to check md5sum with Xubuntu???
<jiohdi3> my GIMP just stopped working... any ideas?
<Compintuit> reinstall, then try deleting profile files.
<pteague> is there already a dns cache of some sort installed on *buntu ?
<pteague> or moving profile files
<jiohdi3> I did reinstall... which profile files?
<pteague> ~/.gimp-*/
<jiohdi3> what does ~/.gimp-*/
<jiohdi3> do?
<jiohdi3> I dont see anything called profile in that directory
<jiohdi3> I typed gimp and it installed version 2.2 which is working...
<Compintuit> then your problems are solved
<Iphox> i need help installin aircrack 1.0 final thru terminal :l since on repositories there is an older version ne1 can help??!?!?!?!
<Iphox> ???????????????????????????
<_Trinity_> hi all
<_Trinity_> is there a xubuntu powerpc irc channel?
<Techie> just ask in here
<Techie> i would help you normally, but im about to go out
<Techie> anyway, best of luck and i hope you solve whatever issue you are having
<j1mc> _Trinity_: i think there's just a generic #ubuntu-ppc channel
<j1mc> it looks like you found it. :)
<_Trinity_> the xubuntu-powerpc CD desn't quute boot my my iMac DV. It shuts down. The Ubuntu-powerpc cd does the same.
<j1mc> :/
<j1mc> what version are you running?
<_Trinity_> thanks, got that channel already. Just checkng
<_Trinity_> there a prob with video support for that card too.
<_Trinity_> ATI Rage 128
<majuk> Can anyone give me an idea why LVM says I have 300gigs free yet 0 extents free? http://dpaste.com/92138/
<j1mc> _Trinity_: unfortunately, i'm not really an expert with PPC issues. best of luck to you, though.
<_Trinity_> Well, I upgraded from an earlier release. Can I even report it as a bug considering that official support was dropped.
<j1mc> _Trinity_: you can report it as a bug.  The people who still work on the PPC port will appreciate the information.  You may wish to acknowledge that you know the PPC builds only receive community support now, but... I don't think it will hurt to report a bug.
<_Trinity_> thanks
<Techie> _Trinity_ - you still around?>
<_Trinity_> for a bit, why?
<Techie> did you say you were running an ATI rage 128
<_Trinity_> yep
<_Trinity_> you running that too?
<Techie> ever come across a problem where the screen blurs and a greenish fog spreads across your screen?
<_Trinity_> not at all
<Techie> i got a PowerBook G4 laptop that i currently have OS X 10.4.11 Server installed on
<Techie> if i could figure out that bug then i would be running debian on it
<_Trinity_> mine starts to vibrate and move around the screen, though
<Techie> better than no display though
<_Trinity_> strange. I assume it the car because with screens today it's either working or not working --as best as I know
<_Trinity_> have you thrown in a live-cd just to see if the problem cops up while running say ubuntu off of the CD?
<Techie> umm
<Techie> no, i use alternative installs as live cd's dont seem to work
<Techie> however
<Techie> the problem did start appearing in Xubuntu 6.10 i think
<_Trinity_> get a hoary or warty CD, they worked
<Techie> used to have 6.04 on it ages ago
<_Trinity_> oh
<_Trinity_> and it shows up on OS X, too?
<Techie> no, oddly OS X is perfectly fine
<_Trinity_> so maybe it isn't hardware related
<_Trinity_> the Rage 128 cards seem to lack a lot of support with ubuntu
<_Trinity_> I had better luck with Debian
<_Trinity_> years ago
<Techie> yeah, although lenny gives the same bug
<_Trinity_> although I had other problems
<_Trinity_> I'm running jaunty on my iMac DV
<_Trinity_> but I can't get the X r128 or ati drivers to work
<Techie> hehe
<Techie> ati is a bitch
<_Trinity_> so I'm running on some generic driver that gives me 26 FPS if I'm lucky
<Techie> i have a radeon 9600 in this pc
<Techie> needless to say, i dont run linux on this box
<_Trinity_> feels incredibly slow so much that I'm pondering using console programs almost exclusively
<Techie> CLI apps are fun
<_Trinity_> at least until this X problem gets sorted.I got a report written up. I just have to submit it
<Techie> as a server tech im extremely used to them
<_Trinity_> lol
<_Trinity_> I once spent a week without X, when I first installed debian with a server style install. The deault X server was brken
<Techie> ... i wish i could netboot my powerbook
<_Trinity_> so I had to install danzer's compiled binaries
<_Trinity_> that's who Ubuntu needs working on their ATI support
<Techie> yeah
<Techie> just thinking if you do decide to go CLI then good on ya
<Techie> most people find it extremely daunting, but its a great learning experience
<Techie> you much of a mac person? or just happen to have some mac hardware in your possession?
<_Trinity_> I was never really part of the Mac cult. I just started buyging them beacuse a one time tehy made better hardware, or so I thought due to my aweful experience
<_Trinity_> with PC hardware
<Techie> lol
<Techie> most people think that
<_Trinity_> now, not so much. I got a MacBook Pro sitting with a bad motherboard for the 2nd time
<Techie> but truly, its the same hardware
<Techie> just macs use set parts that work well together and work perfectly in OS X
<_Trinity_> yes and no
<_Trinity_> they used to use IBMs processors obviously
<Techie> yep
<_Trinity_> they used to use different harddrive technology
<_Trinity_> from whta I remember
<Techie> how so?
<_Trinity_> and now their PCs, don't use BIOS
<Techie> as far as i know they never used BIOS's
<Techie> it was all just set bootloader code
<_Trinity_> at some point buying a mac was like buying a good PC, I'll give you that. Now, I thnk they've become a victim of their own succes. Running things out of the design rooms into production before propper testing
<Techie> yeah, i agree with that
<_Trinity_> the tech shop is charging me half the price of the macBook Pro just to replace the motherboard
<_Trinity_> it's the intel Yonah based one
<_Trinity_> they had heat proeblems and fans that took off like race cars. Apple issued a recall and I had my motherboard replcaed for free the first time.
<_Trinity_> I argued that it shuold be covered as it's obvious that the replacement board is faulty too. Problem is that it's no longer under warranty and they're not claiming responsibility. I'm going to write apple directly
<Techie> apple are assholes like that
<_Trinity_> and you know what caused the problem, or so I assume as thi is what I was doing before it flat-lined? Get this, compiling code with MacPorts.  MacBook Pro is for developers. Yeah right! Lol!
<_Trinity_> off topic
<Techie> im gonna go AFK im testing NX on _Pete_'s box
<_Trinity_> enjoy
<user51> i have created icon theme using this naming guideline http://standards.freedesktop.org/icon-naming-spec/latest/ar01s04.html but icon theme is not working can any specify me any guide for "Standard icon names for Xfce ??
<KittyKatt> [AmsG] Getting off for the night/morning. I'll be on later.
<Pres-Gas> Good morning, all.
<_Pete_> afternoon
<dawidjj> hi. I need Xubuntu 9.04 netinstall version, and I can't find it... Could sb help me?
<dawidjj> Or meayby there no such a think??
<TheSheep> !minicd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about minicd
<Uuu> Can you tell me what is the username and password for Xubuntu LiveCD (Karmic Koala)?
<cody-somerville> username is ubuntu and password should be blank
<cody-somerville> as in there is no password
<cody-somerville> just hit enter
<Uuu> Thank you! :)
<Uuu> 104 MB of RAM used on virt. machine, 76 free (Live CD) is not bad...
<SiDi> Uuu: mine uses 1 to 2 giga all time :D
<Uuu> I'm going to upgrade to Xubuntu Karmic in some time and I wonder if I should install default desktop or choose only things I need...
<evilbug> Uuu: install default and then remove whatever you don't need.
<majuk> Can anyone give me an idea why LVM says I have 300gigs free yet 0 extents free? http://dpaste.com/92138/
<t2_> hi all,  I just installed xubuntu 9.04 fresh install.    I have a FAT32 partition on my system that I want to automount to /share ...  I didn't set this option during install.  is there a way to do it now ?    am I mean to use fstab or the thunar-volman somehow ?
<jarnos> t2_: you could use fstab
<redDEADresolve> i need a bit of help getting the places panel applet to open my trash. When clicking on it, it brings up a window and states:  This LInk needs to be opened with an application. Send to: I know it thunar but how do i find the link to point it too
#xubuntu 2009-09-12
<gorgut> hey, folks. I'm trying to install pyxfce and the configure script keeps erroring out with libxfce4mcs-client-1.0 missing. I don't see this anywhere in the jaunty repos. Ideas?
<gorgut>  hello, folks. I'm trying to get pyxfce working in xubuntu 9.04. I seem to be having a conflict between pyxfce requiring "pygtk-2.0" and ubuntu (best I can tell) calling the same package "python-gtk2". Can anyone shed some light on this?
<SiDi_> hi gorgut
<gorgut> lo, SiDi_
<SiDi_> pyxfce might be outdated :p which would explain your issue about libxfce4mcs
<SiDi_> which i think is an XFCE 4.4 lib
<gorgut> well, i got that problem sortefd
<gorgut> *sorted
<gorgut> apparently, xfce doesn't use MCS anymore in 4.6
<SiDi_> exactly
<SiDi_> where did you get pyxfce ?
<gorgut> the pyxfce website says it has a new version that supports 4.6 :)
<SiDi_> i recommend you to get it from xfce.org, try to find the version 4.6
<SiDi_> great
<gorgut> http://pyxfce.xfce.org/index.php?lang=en
<SiDi_> so you're trying to build it ?
<gorgut> yes
<SiDi_> you'll need python-gtk2 but also python-gtk2-dev for the build
<gorgut> it fails at the configure
<gorgut> ok
<gorgut> hrm. well, i didn't have -dev installed.. lets try that
<SiDi_> -dev packages are required when building from source
<gorgut> i was just confused that configure kept asking for "pygtk-2.0"
<gorgut> there is "python-gtk2" in the repos tho
<SiDi_> :)
<SiDi_> yes, pygtk is the fast to type name
<SiDi_> configure asks for -dev packages
<gorgut> ok. sweet. that fixed it :D
<gorgut> thanks so much, SiDi_
<SiDi_> you're welcome gorgut
<sdfadfsadfsasdfa> I have a problem with Xubuntu
<sdfadfsadfsasdfa> Everytime I start my computer, I enter my username and then the password, but for some reason, everytime i enter the password, it freezes.
<sdfadfsadfsasdfa> I can move my mouse and everything, but once i typed in my password and press enter, it doesn't do anything
<sdfadfsadfsasdfa> Does anyone have a similar issue?
<ldez> Good evening, all. I am having an issue and would very much appreciate any help that ya'll could offer.. I installed Xubuntu 9.04 on my dad's prehistoric laptop this evening, and after a successful installation and installing all current updates, after rebooting my xfce4-panel failed to load. I was able to 'alt-F2' to run 'xfce4-panel' in terminal, and for a temporary fix I added it to the start up processes.. However, this being my dads laptop,
<ldez>  I would very much appreciate a more permanent fix if any of you could offer any insight...
<lsemple_> 9 11 was an inside job
<genii> lsemple_: This isn't a political forum
<ldez> That doesn't stop lsemple from being correct...
<genii> ldez: And offtopic :)
<ldez> genii: If you'd rather stay on topic, do you know anything about xfce4-panel ceasing to load on start up after installing initial 9.04 updates?
<genii> ldez: Not particularly. I haven't had that issue, updates seem to apply without incident so far on my Jaunty Xubuntu
<ldez> So last night I thought it was just my xfce4-panel that was not appearing after booting, however I have now realized that my desktop icons/background don't load either.. It's almost like Xfce doesn't want to be a startup process...
<_Pete_> what the fuck
<_Pete_> after reboot audio doenst work
<ldez> Did you recently install updates? I installed the initial updates on a clean installation and since then things have been not loading after reboot...
<_Pete_> dont know for sure
<ldez> Pete, do you have the speaker icon on your panel?
<_Pete_> no
<ldez> Pete, try hitting alt-f2 and run "alsactl restore"
<_Pete_> doesebt help
<_Pete_> seems like everything is fuckedup
<ldez> Here, check this out maybe you can find some answers.. I'm a noob :(  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1198516
<ldez> Seems like the original post wasn't quite your exact problem but some other subsequent posts were people having the same issue...
<_Pete_> voi vitun paska nyt menee hermot
<SiDi> ldez: afaik alsactl is quite obsolete
<SiDi> _Pete_: paste 'aplay -l' 's output please
<SiDi> and also what happens when you open alsamixer ?
<SiDi> ldez: what updates did you perform exactly ? involves kernel update, driver updates ?
<SiDi> What GPU do you have ?
<ldez> SiDi: it was a clean install of Xubuntu 9.04 that I did last night on my dads laptop. Its a Dell Inspiron 5150, the video card is NVIDIA GeForce FX Go5200 AGP 4x Graphics.. I'm not entirely sure what all the updates were because there were about 165 or so of them. And thanks for having some more recent input on Pete's problem, I was just relaying what little info I could muster from forums.
<_Pete_> SiDi: http://pastebin.com/d4a4530b7
<SiDi> okey, ldez
<SiDi> we had a bug after updates linked to xfce4-session but never managed to find out whats wrong
<ldez> After I initially installed 9.04 last night, I did have the "Restricted Drivers Available" notification, after the update I didn't get that any more.
<SiDi> (the updates that were causing problems were updates of the generic driver, once it was updated apparently the xfce session couldnt launch properly...)
<SiDi> _Pete_: great, your problem is software, your hardware seems to be well recognised
<SiDi> _Pete_: please launch xfce4-mixer
<SiDi> go into the properties, check every checkbox to allow every track to be displayed, max the volume on each of the tracks and make sure they're unmuted, please
<SiDi> ldez: you can run jockey-gtk to activate the restricted drivers (or go to apps -> system -> hardware drivers)
<ldez> SiDi: I was able to get my panels to come back by adding "xfce4-panel" to my autostart processes.. Is there a similar command I can run to get my desktop/icons back? Or would I be better served by putting on a fresh 8.04 installation?
<ldez> Ah, okay I'll give that a go first.
<SiDi> ldez: xfdesktop would help you too
<SiDi> Could you show me a screenshot of the session in Apps -> Properties (or parameters ? I never remember) -> Session & boot
<ldez> Sure ill grab one for you.. do you have a preferred pastebin that will hold png's or would you rather me just send you the file?
<_Pete_> SiDi: doesent help
<SiDi> ldez: imagebin.ca is good
<SiDi> _Pete_: could you please run ' ps aux | grep pulse' ?
<SiDi> And, does the mixer return any error message, or does it let you modify the volume ?
<_Pete_> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<SiDi> (and, make sure your hardware is plugged, we never know :])
<_Pete_> never mind
<_Pete_> pissed me off totally
<_Pete_> fucking linix
<ldez> SiDi: running xfdesktop got my desktop and icons to come back, I've added it to my autostart for now.. Here is my Session SS
<ldez> http://imagebin.ca/view/kYv8_4.html
<ldez> I'm going to try unchecking xfce4-panel and xfdesktop from my Autostart and see if just your Restricted Driver fix resolves it..
<SiDi> the restricted driver prior to update should prevent the bug from happening when updating _if this is the bug that hits you_
<SiDi> it could also be a completely different cause that triggers the bug
<SiDi> xfce4-panel and xfdesktop should always be defined in the session, but it seems that the session somehow gets trashed x_x
<ldez> Well it seems like I still need to leave those two processes on my Autostart, but other than that everything seems to be working fine.. Thanks a ton, SiDi.
<SiDi> ldez: c
<SiDi> can you please try to remove the .cache/sessions folder ?
<SiDi> And remove xfce4-panel and xfdesktop from autostart
<ldez> Will do
<ldez> SiDi: You're the King, bro!
<ldez> Everything seems right with the world now..
<_Pete_> SiDi: solved the problem
<_Pete_> Also have eeepc, so audio comes from that
<SiDi> _Pete_: so what was the problem exactly ?
<_Pete_> no idea
<_Pete_> still not working
<_Pete_> so it's kind of temporaly solution
<_Pete_> is this some known problem?
<_Pete_> also somehow the thing in upperright corner showing running prgs has dissappeared
<SiDi> Right click on the panel and click on 'add', then add the notification area plugin
<SiDi> and, there can be MANY reasons to sound problems
<slow-motion> hi
<the_beav> how do i get the standard xfce menu upon right click, instead of the ubuntu chopped right click menu?
<TheSheep> see the desktop settings
<TheSheep> btw, it's not ubuntu's, they are both xfce's
<TheSheep> ah, mayfly
<the_beav> i'm trying to get some STRAIGHT xfce, w/o ubuntu's modifications...anyone have any knowledge in this subject?
<TheSheep> the_beav: if you keep signing off, you won't give anybody a chance
<TheSheep> the_beav: did you try xfce.org?
<TheSheep> the_beav: I think they have a download section
<the_beav> TheSheep: well, i'm experimenting here...logging in and out is sometimes a must to see if they work...
<the_beav> TheSheep, no i haven't gone with xfce.org
<the_beav> but i certainly will try that
<the_beav> thx
<TheSheep> the_beav: btw, the menu question you asked before, both menus are xfce's, you can change it in the desktop settings
 * TheSheep rolls his eyes
<FelpsJ> How I can see if my ethenet connection is working?
<FelpsJ> How I can see if my ethenet connection is working? (I'm connect by USB WiFi)
<polycarbonate> you must see wlan0 in ifconfig
<polycarbonate> if you dont you must find the driver for your wifi dapter
<polycarbonate> *adapter
<FelpsJ> in fact, my wifi adapter is working
<FelpsJ> my ethernet doesnt
<polycarbonate> i dont understand the connection between wifi and ethernet dow you have a wireless router?
<polycarbonate> and connect using wifi adapter, thats right?
<FelpsJ> i have a wireless/ethernet  router
#xubuntu 2009-09-13
<FelpsJ> yes
<polycarbonate> and you are connected with wireless rightg
<FelpsJ> yes
<FelpsJ> i had never tryed to connect by ethernet
<FelpsJ> Today i tryed and couldnt connect
<polycarbonate> so the only problem is ethernet?
<polycarbonate> hmm
<FelpsJ> yes
<polycarbonate> may be because your ethernet card is not recognised
<polycarbonate> do you see eth0
<polycarbonate> in ifconfig?
<polycarbonate> or ifconfig -a
<FelpsJ> no
<polycarbonate> yes thats the problem
<FelpsJ> i see in ifconfig -a:
<FelpsJ> lo   -    loopback
<FelpsJ> wlan0   - the wifi
<FelpsJ> and pan0   - i dont know what is
<polycarbonate> its bluetooth
<polycarbonate> unlucky
<FelpsJ> hum
<polycarbonate> your ethernet card is not recognised
<polycarbonate> %80 work out of the box
<FelpsJ> can i look for drivers?
<polycarbonate> yeah
<FelpsJ> how sad.
<polycarbonate> lol
<polycarbonate> is it laptop?
<FelpsJ> yes
<FelpsJ> an old one
<FelpsJ> ^^
<polycarbonate> :)
<polycarbonate> well you should find out the ethernet card brand and model
<FelpsJ> Xircon
<FelpsJ> the model i dont know. any way to know model in ubuntu?
<polycarbonate> well i dont know any further about installing drivers
<polycarbonate> i ussually search and find a how-to
<polycarbonate> :)
<FelpsJ> ok. thank you
<FelpsJ> google will help me now heheeheh
<FelpsJ> :)
<polycarbonate> but ask others if there is an option for installing restricted drivers or something
<polycarbonate> your welcome :)
<FelpsJ> i think yes. I installed a windows driver for the wifi adapter.
<polycarbonate> do you have windows installed in another partition?
<polycarbonate> maybe you could find the model number there
<FelpsJ> yes.
<FelpsJ> i will try. :)
<polycarbonate> well then find it :)
<polycarbonate> ok
<FelpsJ> didnt think about this!
<polycarbonate> !!
<FelpsJ> :P
<FelpsJ> thank you.
<FelpsJ> let's try.
<FelpsJ> see you
<FelpsJ> polycarbonate, I'm back
<FelpsJ> It was just reboot
<FelpsJ> It's working now
<FelpsJ> \o/
<polycarbonate> :D
<polycarbonate> interesting
<polycarbonate> u did nothing?
<FelpsJ> nops
<polycarbonate> well nice
<FelpsJ> i rebooted in windows
<FelpsJ> and copy the model
<FelpsJ> when i back to ubuntu... voialá
<FelpsJ> it's working ;)
<polycarbonate> 01101011011001010111001001100101011011010110001001101111011110100110010001100001011100110011100100110001010000000110100001101111011101000110110101100001011010010110110000101110011000110110111101101101
<FelpsJ> ?
<polycarbonate> copy this
<polycarbonate> keep it
<FelpsJ> cant understand binary :)
<polycarbonate> :)
<polycarbonate> http://www.roubaixinteractive.com/PlayGround/Binary_Conversion/Binary_To_Text.asp
<FelpsJ> ok
<polycarbonate> see you
<FelpsJ> ok
<FelpsJ> thank you
<polycarbonate> ur welcome add me
<Foxtrot> can anyone help me with a problem? I can't connect to the internet on any linux distro
<polycarbonate> do you use ethernet connection?
<polycarbonate> or a usb router?
<Foxtrot> cat5
<Foxtrot> wired
<polycarbonate> is your ethernet car recognised?
<Foxtrot> ?
<polycarbonate> try ifconfig -a
<Foxtrot> how can I tell?
<polycarbonate> ok
<polycarbonate> open command line
<polycarbonate> i mean terminal
<polycarbonate> and type
<polycarbonate> ifconfig
<Foxtrot> says command not found
<polycarbonate> omg, howcome..
<polycarbonate> ifconfig utilities are installed on all linux sytems
<polycarbonate> hmm
<Foxtrot> I am using moblin
<polycarbonate> i dont think i can help :(
<polycarbonate> oh
<Foxtrot> moblin is linux though right?
<polycarbonate> yes it is
<polycarbonate> is it open source?
<polycarbonate> and free
<Foxtrot> yes
<polycarbonate> its highly customised
<polycarbonate> i dont know sorry :)
<Foxtrot> I have tried two OSes before this, nothing linux will run with internet but it works with xp
<polycarbonate> i guess its because of the ethernet card
<polycarbonate> do you have xp in another partition?
<Foxtrot> yes
<polycarbonate> do you know the brand and model number?
<polycarbonate> of the eth. car
<polycarbonate> *card
<Foxtrot> no clue
<Foxtrot> I have an eeepc 1005ha
<polycarbonate> oh
<polycarbonate> eeepc components must be working out of the box
<polycarbonate> is it new?
<Foxtrot> yes
<polycarbonate> very recent?
<polycarbonate> how many months before you bought it?
<Foxtrot> 4 days old
<polycarbonate> maybe thats why
<Foxtrot> why?
<polycarbonate> the new drivers arent added in releases
<Foxtrot> oh
<Foxtrot> crap
<polycarbonate> you must find the drivers for linux and intall it
<polycarbonate> maybe you can find a how-to on internet
<Foxtrot> hmm ok
<Foxtrot> thanks I will check it out
<polycarbonate> hey foxtrot
<polycarbonate> there is a guy who has the same problems as you
<polycarbonate> here: http://forum.eeeuser.com/viewtopic.php?id=73603
<polycarbonate> HEY FOXTROT PROBLEM SOLVED HEEEEYYY
<polycarbonate> look here
<polycarbonate> there is a script which installs everything needed and corrects some annoyances in 5 mins
<Fizban140new> this is far too much work to get linux working
<Fizban140> well
<Fizban140> now I have no way of getting any drivers on my netbook
<Fizban140> since the last distro of linux correputed my flash drive
<Fizban140> linux wont read my external hdd
<Fizban140> so I am fucked
<Fizban140> have to go out and buy a new flash drive just to spend another day trying to get this thing to work
<Fizban140> thats what is so great about windows, it just fucking works
<SiDi> Fizban140: windows just never worked out of the box for my hardware, while ubuntu did perform much better each time
<TheSheep> Fizban140: please mind your language
<SiDi> And i seriously doubt you cant boot on an usb stick or even on your external HDD and use it to install w/e OS you want from there
<SiDi> and this has nothing to do with installed systems, it has to do with your bios
<TheSheep> or a hardware failure
<n2diy> what was the first version of Xubuntu?
<forces> 6.06 I guess
<forces> dapper
<n2diy> ok, tnks
<Ese> hi
<Ese> I dual boot xubuntu and windows vista
<Ese> I'm on a netbook
<Ese> and apparently xubuntu messed up my bluetooth
<Ese> neither windows nor xubuntu display my bluetooth receiver
<forces> turn it on
<forces> some laptops have a switch
<Ese> nop, this one doesn't
<kromar> hi, i installed a new harddrive and xubunto is not on the same partition anymore, how do i restore grub?
<miguelonnnn> hi! i'm reading a xubuntu man and it says "add this script to the startup items". How can i do it?
<miguelonnnn> done it :)
<_Pete_> how?
<miguelonnnn> applications ->settings -> startup & sesion
<miguelonnnn> there's a tab there named "autostart"
<miguelonnnn> simply add what you need ;)
<_Pete_> great
<_Pete_> seems to be totally new for me :)
<miguelonnnn> yeah its a little different from ubuntu hehe
<miguelonnnn> well got to restartt see you later _Pete_ _ :) byee
<_Pete_> bye
<rgnr> hey all
<rgnr> how do i unloch flashdrive?
<Dorn> Heya, anyone up for little help with problem with my monitor?
<_Pete_> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<Dorn> hmm im trying to change resolution with "xrandr --output default --mode "1024x768" just says xrandr: cannot find mode 1024x768, i already made that mode with cvt and xrandr newmode, any tips to make this work?
<CharelB> I'm using two screens ... and xfce ... can i use on one screen one workspace and on the second screen an another workspace?
<TheSheep> you can have them as two displays, with independent workspaces both
<CharelB> TheSheep, how?
<TheSheep> CharelB: I think it depends on your graphics card
<TheSheep> !twinhead
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about twinhead
<CharelB> I've got an Nvidia Geforce 8600
<TheSheep> !dualhead | CharelB
<ubottu> CharelB: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<CharelB> thank you
<kromar1> hi, can someone help me with a grub problem?
<vinnl> !ask :)
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask :)
<vinnl> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<slow-motion> hi
<lobo> hey, the wireless icon on the top panel is missing and its not automatically being picked up.  i tried "Adding new items.." but couldn't find anything related.
<lobo> bump
<Roogar> bump!?
<knome> lobo, you have to add notification area
<lobo> ok I get a dialog that first says "There is already a notification area running on this screen. "  Then immediately after I get "Could not open "systray" module"
<knome> okay, then press "alt+f2" and run "nm-applet"
<lobo> doesn't seem to do anything
<lobo> alright i see the process running, but i still don't see the network menu that I had before.
<knome> hmm.
<knome> lobo, are you sure it isn't somewhere else? is there a small arrow somewhere? it might be hidden.
<lobo> nope
<lobo> my wireless usually automatically connects when i login, but it didn't after my last reboot
<lobo> my wireless card seems to be working, i was able to scan networks thru ifconfig
<ldez> I'm a noob so it might be best to ignore me... But maybe something had accidentally closed it and your session cache saved it? Get knome to verify my thoughts first.. but maybe you should clear your /.cache/ in home folder?
<knome> lobo, is there an icon with two monitors?
<lobo> no
<lobo> There's only [Applications] (on LHS)  and [Bluetooth] [Screenlets] [X-Chat] [Time] [Quit] on RHS
<lobo> i also just noticed that I lost my virtual desktop
<sidi> ldez: lobo feel free to repeat the problem you're having, cause i disconnected and i dont know what you said below:p
<sidi> lobo: did your network applet disappear ?
<lobo> yes
<sidi> Okey
<lobo> after a reboot
<lobo> i was trying to install compiz
<sidi> you can launch it again with 'nm-applet'
<lobo> i tried that, but it isn't showing up
<sidi> Okey
<sidi> Please open a console and type it again
<lobo> ** (nm-applet:6033): WARNING **: <WARN>  applet_dbus_manager_start_service(): Could not acquire the NetworkManagerUserSettings service as it is already taken.  Return: 3
<sidi> okey
<sidi> so it looks like its started but not attached to the panels by some kind of magic
<lobo> yah, =[
<sidi> try nm-applet --help
<lobo> i also lost my other virtual desktop too
<knome> gosh
<sidi> i dont have it myself so i dont know the arguments you can give it but its very likely that you can kill it
<sidi> compiz is known to trash your number of virtual desktops
<sidi> you can reconfigure them with simple-ccsm
<knome> that was a nasty disconnect
<sidi> welcome in my world, knome
<Roogar> Hi, I just installed xubuntu and have zero experiecne with linux.  I see there's an update manager with a rather large list of updates.  Do I want/need to grab all these or are some optional?
<knome> sidi, ;))
<knome> Roogar, there is the subtitles which tell which are important, optional etc.
<knome> Roogar, i recommend you install them all though.
<Roogar> alright ty, i'll just grab them all
<sidi> Roogar: between releases, you are only offerred translation updates and security fixes, so there is no reason to refuse them
<Roogar> so is there some sort of master list and people post the updates they've created to them and xubuntu checks it upon startup/connection to interwebs?
<sidi> It happens (very very rarely) that something doesn't work for a few users after an update, though, so when you see that the "linux" package itself is in the list, try to keep it in mind incase something stops working right after a reboot
<sidi> Roogar: actually, when security breaches are discovered, developers fix them and the ubuntu developers then grab the fix, make it work with the current version in ubuntu if appropriate, and then upload the new version to the ubuntu servers
<sidi> then your computer checks what's new in the ubuntu servers
<sidi> this means only canonical employees can send security updates between releases
<sidi> And your computer makes sure that these updates come from a verified server, so you're completely sure that noone apart from canonical is sending you updates
<sidi> which is much more secure than updates per application :)
<Roogar> well then, how handy!
<lobo> alright i just uninstalled all that compiz crap
<lobo> anyone have any other ideas before i reboot?
<sidi> lobo, please paste 'aptitude search networkmanager'
<sidi> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com (or !pastebinit for CLI) | For pasting !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin Please give us the URLs for your posts!
<sidi> and also, paste "ls .config/autostart"
<lobo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/270562/
<sidi> oh
<sidi> ls ~/.config/autostart sorry :)
<sidi> (~ = /home/<yourname> which is your working directory when you open the terminal :d)
<lobo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/270566/
<lobo> yah that i was my bad.
<sidi> wow, not many things here
<sidi> and definately not nm-applet
<sidi> I dont know what to do honnestly :/ i'm not sure what causes your problem
<knome> lobo, you can try removing ~/.config
<knome> lobo, and maybe ~/.cache too
<lobo> will that be automatically recreated when x starts?
<knome> lobo, that will of course remove your configs
<lobo> its a fresh install
<lobo> so not much config
<ldez> Instead of removing them, maybe it would be wise to rename them to something like ~/.cacheBackup/ .. so that in case that doesn't solve the problem, then you still have a copy?
<lobo> very wise ldez
<knome> ldez, you'd still have a broken cache/cfg backup and had to solve what is wrong - configurating things again might be more convenient
<ldez> Heh, like I said.. I'm a noob so don't take anything I say for a good idea without it being verified by someone smarter, which knome seems to be.. sidi *definitely* is...
<knome> if you want to save your .cache and .config it is a good idea, but as you have a fresh installation, you should just remove them
<lobo> alright
<lobo> wait, is there something that actively tracks directory changes?
<lobo> otherwise wouldn't mv be just as effective as rm
<lobo> ?
<knome> there is not that tracks the changes and remembers them
<lobo> alright i'm gonna reboot
<lobo> nice!
<lobo> its working
<lobo> strange
<sidi> lobo: im still very curious about how you installed compiz :)
<lobo> well i didnt do it successfully
#xubuntu 2010-09-13
<craigwdy2k> Is the Debian Weekly Build essentially an Debian Installer that installs Testing & gives you a choice of either XFCE or LXDE...?  Because that's what I suspect it might be...  Anybody here ever tried this flavor of Debian...?
<craigwdy2k> Well: I have no better ideas so I guess I'll have to be the guinea pig...  Wish me luck...
<craigwdy2k> If the Debian Testing based distro has any issues I'll probably try PC/OS next...
<knome> craigwdy2k, please, this is a xubuntu support channel.
<craigwdy2k> Oh well: if I could get that ISO to boot I wouldn't be in the position I'm in now...
<craigwdy2k> Either of the two actually...
<illmind> hey all. I need some help. I'm trying to update linux from current: "Linux gen 2.6.31-22-generic #63-Ubuntu SMP Wed Aug 18 22:54:26 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux" to the next version but I dont have enough room
<illmind> what is the best place to find unneeded temporary files?
<owner> Is it possible to install shockwave onto xubuntu's firefox, without using wine and windows firefox?
<pfifo> whats the best application to view and print pdf files with? xpdf is ugly and hurts my eyes, evince wants to install 600MB of gnome packages, any suggestions?
<pfifo> will adobe reader work correctly?
<charlie-tca> What version of Xubuntu?
<charlie-tca> evince should have been a default installed application in Xubuntu. Which version are you running that did not install it?
<pfifo> charlie-tca, well technically its 8.04 ubuntu minimal install with xfce4 added on later, mostly a server box so Im trying to avoid installing tons of gui stuff
<pfifo> but atm im in need of something to view a pdf
<charlie-tca> I haven't used adobe reader in several years. I pretty stay with evince now.
<Sysi> you still can't use xpdf?
<pfifo> is it possible to twist dpkg's arm and make it not install a bunch of recommended and extras
<pfifo> xpdf works, but the important part of this solution is printing
<pfifo> xpdf dosent like printers
<charlie-tca> There is a "--no-recommended" or similar command for aptitude, I think, that installs without the extra packages
<charlie-tca> That may not allow evince to work though
<Sysi> apt-get for some reason installs less useless stuff than aptitude
<charlie-tca> but no matter how you force the package to install without dependencies and recommends, it may not work right
<pfifo> yeah but i mean its a pdf viewer, 252MB is kinda heavy. Why on earth dose evince need esound-daemon? do they put mp3's in pdf's now-a-days?
<Sysi> you actually can put .exe in pdf
<pfifo> yes, but i think you see what i mean
<Sysi> some stuff are just packaging, if not libraries or something
<pfifo> i guess ill just go with xpdf then, google docs can be a pretty looking front end if i really need it
<pfifo> also, im using 10.04 at the moment and I love simple-scan, why cant i install thins on 8.04
<charlie-tca> it wasn't written for it
<charlie-tca> I think the libraries in 8.04 are too old for the simple-scan app
<pfifo> is it part of gnome?
<charlie-tca> I don't know
<kaput450> hi
<kaput450> can someone help me, i can not figure out how to edit the grub menu in ubuntu
<kaput450> anyone ? :)
<slow-motion> hi
<secret> hello
<secret> Somebody here familiar with linux .so api?
<mancio82> Hello!
<mancio82> Someone cab help me?
<mancio82> can
<Sysi> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<mancio82> I've a question about USB disk on Xubuntu 10.04
<knome> mancio82, just ask and people will most probably help if they know the answer
<ircipimp> hi
<ircipimp> a friend of mine just looked at my firefox browser and notified the beautiful font. I use the default shipped with x-lucid, which is named "sans" in the control widget. how can i figure out, which font it actually is? I couldn't find any font just named "sans".
<ircipimp> it's not FreeSans
<ircipimp> that's what i found out
<knome> ircipimp, dejavu sans?
<ircipimp> yes... i tried by switching to the fonts in question and every time the rendering in firefox changed. for dejavu sans it did not change, so i think this should be it.
<ircipimp> is there a way to figure that out without knowing beforehand?
<knome> yes, it should be dejavu sans
<knome> ircipimp, umm... there is some link from sans to dejavu sans somewhere, but i don't know where that is
<ircipimp> ok, thanks a lot
<knome> i mean, dejavu sans is specifically set for the default sans font, but i don't know where that is
<knome> no problem
<ircipimp> yes, i'll have a look at /usr with some find-hackery.
<ircipimp> n8
#xubuntu 2010-09-14
<Craigwdy2k> Well: I have some great news: I just tried the AMD64 Xubuntu Alternate Installer 10.10 Beta 1 LiveCD & this time I ended up with an actual AMD64 distro.  It appears to work fine except for the Bluetooth icon that was present before is mysteriously missing...
<emvee> what version did you install before craig?
<Craigwdy2k> i386 Xubuntu 10.10 Beta 1.  I tried both of the GUI based AMD64 Installers for Xubuntu (i.e. 10.04 & 10.10 Beta 1) but they wouldn't boot this particular PC laptop without issues...
<Craigwdy2k> Strange considering I had no issues booting previously from both the AMD64 Kubuntu 10.04 & 10.10 Alpha 3 DVDs...
<Craigwdy2k> The Kubuntu 10.04 DVD even offered to fix my broken Windows XP Pro. SP 3 install when I mistakenly ran it in LiveDVD mode...
<Craigwdy2k> It felt as thought I had just burned two defective LiveCDs in a row or the CRC MD5SUMs didn't match whatever they should've been...
<Craigwdy2k> though*
<Craigwdy2k> This PC Laptop's optical drive has been acting quite strangely lately though: it can play the Animusic Special Edition Dual Layer DVD in VLC 1.0.5 under Windows 7 x64 but yet it seemed to have trouble playing the Animusic 2 Dual Layer DVD despite my upgrading the optical drive's firmware to RPC-II first too...
<Craigwdy2k> Should I consider replacing the optical drive...?  I can't even update it due to various issues like not knowing if my Windows XP Pro. SP 3 install will run right under WINE (an unofficial Patch for Windows XP previously caused it to get stuck in a infinite reboot loop...).
<Craigwdy2k> The firmware updater is Windows based: the laptop's optical drive is a LG GSA-T20L (a LG GSA-T50L in OEM clothing...)...
<Craigwdy2k> I also need to find a way to make the invisible .wine folder in my User Directory visible so I can load the firmware file into MediaCodeSpeedEdit for RPC-II patching...
<subspider> !files
<ubottu> An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview  see also: man hier
<Craigwdy2k> Strange: that page doesn't even mention the existence of invisible folders in your Home Directory...
<subspider> Craigwdy2k, you want to chage propeties of folder right ??
<Craigwdy2k> Yeah.
<subspider> from hidden to show
<subspider> ??
<Craigwdy2k> Yes.
<subspider> why
<subspider> ??
<Craigwdy2k> The firmware files get unpacked into either the NTFS partition or the virtual C Drive but I'm not sure since I have no experience at all with using WINE with a real install of Windows...
<subspider> wine is to emulate some windows programs
<subspider> not all
<subspider> is not vmware
<subspider> .wine is folder with wine confis
<subspider> virtual c drive is just a folder
<subspider> so no ntfs
<Craigwdy2k> Yes: if they got unpacked into that .wine folder I might be able to manipulate the firmware file...  The other option would be to use Universal Extractor to force unpack the InstallShield packed Installer...
<subspider> if run installer normally he install on virtual c but you can run the program on NTFS partition if it is already installed on a windows partition
<subspider> to show the hidden file just press ctrl + h
<subspider> to have the folder viewble just take the . out
<subspider> imagine if i create folder ".lol" is hdden
<subspider> but folder "lol" is not hidden
<subspider> hope i answered you question Craigwdy2k
<Craigwdy2k> The other issue is I can't get NTFS-3G to mount my FireWire External 80 GB LaCie Hard Drive...  I'd love to have access to all of my Downloads & Documents...  If I could convince NTFS-3G to mount my real C Drive or my External Hard Drive I would be able to get actual work done in Linux.  I had this very same issue in Kubuntu 10.04 & Fedora Core 13...
<subspider> so actually your issue is mounting drives??
<subspider> !mount
<ubottu> mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<Craigwdy2k> Yeah: they refuse to mount properly: somebody in #kubuntu claimed it was just X being dumb...  I don't know if that's it or if my particular FireWire chipset has Linux compatibility issues or what the deal is...
<Craigwdy2k> This makes me wonder if I could mount the XP Pro SP 3 partition by editing /etc/fstab...: I keep seeing it in the GRUB boot-up menu but both KDE 4 & XCFE refuse to automount it correctly...
<subspider> ok
<subspider> let me see you want to mount windows partitions
<subspider> ??
<Craigwdy2k> Yeah.
<subspider> on same disk
<subspider> ??
<Craigwdy2k> Yeah.
<subspider> Craigwdy2k, are u suing xubuntu
<subspider> ??
<subspider> sudo apt-get install ntfs-config
<Craigwdy2k> Yes: These hardware related issues keep making my wonder if there's an XFCE equivalent for KInfoCenter too...
<subspider> Craigwdy2k,  http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/mountwindowsfstab
<subspider> normally i use that and it works grate since i shutdown my windows well
<subspider> if you want to use kde services on xfce you can
<subspider> Aplications > defenitions > mager xfce >session > advanced >
<subspider> and check initiate KDE services on start
<subspider> how to include path plz someone help
<subspider> ???
<Craigwdy2k> I just checked that definitions Menu doesn't exist...: maybe we're running different versions of XFCE...
<Craigwdy2k> Subspider: I just checked that definitions Menu doesn't exist...: maybe we're running different versions of XFCE...
<subspider> hm
<subspider> strange
<subspider> are you using xubuntu
<subspider> ??
<Craigwdy2k> Yes.
<subspider> you must have it
<subspider> wait
<subspider> my menu is in other language
<subspider> go to application
<subspider> then
<subspider> defenitions
<subspider> xfce 4 defentions manager
<subspider> Craigwdy2k, did you found it
<subspider> ??
<Craigwdy2k> No.  Subspider: I would think it would naturally be under either the Settings or Accessories Menus but it isn't in either of them...
<subspider> no
<subspider> ok i will take print screen
<subspider> Craigwdy2k, if you click ok applications the second options form up to down can you tell me what is it??
<Craigwdy2k> It's Accessories Subspider; I also just found this interesting bugs report page: http://bit.ly/aqeabN.  This is not looking too good for me at all...
<subspider> i think i can't help you Craigwdy2k
<subspider> sorry
<Ekushey> what is the minimum hardware requirements for xubuntu?
<Ekushey> will it run on a 500 MHz machine?
<likemindead> Yes, Ekushey.
<likemindead> RAM is more important.
<likemindead> How much do you have?
<Ekushey> likemindead 256 MB
<Ekushey> I hope the CPU clock speed will not be a big problem?
<likemindead> If you can bump the RAM up to at least 512 it'll be okay.
<Ekushey> should I try the alternate installer CD then, likemindead?
<likemindead> Yeah, you can. It will install. Just don't expect too much. Firefox will be sluggish and no YouTube, etc.
<Ekushey> no youtube? can't I install flash plugin on xubuntu?
<Ekushey> or is that youtube doesn't work on PCs with low memory?
<likemindead> Right, not enough memory. It'll be choppy at best.
<Ekushey> oh ok, let me at least try :)
<Ekushey> thanks for talking to me, likemindead
<likemindead> Sure thing.
<Ekushey> oh one more question likemindead: the installation process, is it GUI based, or text based?
<likemindead> I haven't used an Alternate CD in a couple of years...
<Ekushey> what about the standard one?
<likemindead> Yes, the regular Xubuntu install has a lovely GUI.
<Ekushey> that's great :)  thanks again
<changbing> hello, I am using xubuntu 10.10 alpha 3, it is wonderful. but I can not play video clip in firefox browser,what shall I do now?
<changbing> neither can I play audio clip with firefox browser. I confirm that the soundcard driver is properly installed since I can play music with VLC.
<knome> !ubuntu+1
<ubottu> Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10 - Maverick is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1
<slow-motion> hi
<knome> skit-lasse, i don't know if it's a script saying 'hi' every time you join or just you, but could you please stop that script/habit? it makes people think there might be somebody needing support in the channel continuously. thanks.
<knome> skit-lasse, oops, sorry :)
<knome> slow-motion, see my message two lines ago
<knome> skit-lasse, anyway, maybe try rethinkin your nick, i don't really think it's so nice...
<skit-lasse> yeah
<skit-lasse> i know
<skit-lasse> but i have been using it now quite many years, and i think that only scandidavian people will understand it
<skit-lasse> but anyhow, i donät know why i even still hang in this channel
<knome> skit-lasse, there is lots of scandinavian people here, and it's not really about majorities or minorities
<skit-lasse> you are right
<skit-lasse> i have actually thinking altering my nick
<skit-lasse> i have one in my mind already
<knome> skit-lasse, okay, thanks :)
<slow-motion> bye
<xubuntu653> hi all
<likemindead> !hi | xubuntu653
<ubottu> xubuntu653: Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<gverig> Stupid question... For laptop OS, desktop, primary machine, developer (java/C++/other), some browsing and what not- what do you think is better between [XK]*ubuntu
<charlie-tca> Xubuntu, of course
<charlie-tca> How much RAM, what speed CPU, etc?
<gverig> charlie-tca: core i5, 8G ram, SSD drive, decent graphics
<gverig> Probably multimonitor setup while in the doc
<Sysi> gverig: there's only one true anver to that, and you should know it
<gverig> charlie-tca: Funnly, #ubuntu says Gnome FTW... it's almost like vested interest ;)
<Sysi> what even you like the most
<gverig> But I'd like reasoning, if possible )
<gverig> :)
<charlie-tca> Won't make any difference, will it?
<charlie-tca> personal choice
<Sysi> if you got hdd, get al three desktops
<Sysi> *ssd, space i mean
<gverig> Yeah... I am trying to save meself some time. I have tried both at different times and settled on Gnome. I guess I was wondering if anything has changed since then
<gverig> Sysi: I got it. It's more an issue of time rather than space. I don't want all 3 in the same partition (cause they tend to mess up menus and what not). And I'm not ready to spend a week trying them out (cause that's at least what it'll take).
<gverig> I was looking for an easy ansewr and I guess there isn't one )
<gverig> :)
<charlie-tca> The easy answer is dependent on the amount of RAM and the CPU. With your machine, there should be very little real difference
<e__> hola
#xubuntu 2010-09-15
<slow-motion> hi
<nikolam> why plugins use so much ram in xfce?
<nikolam> keyboard plugin 15 megs, etc
<Sysi> to what are you comparing?
<nikolam> Sysi, to nothing. I compare to common sense. Since I don't believe simple keyboard plugin must use 15 megs of RAM
<TheSheep> nikolam: compare to gnome/kde plugins
<jrmy> i'll have the iso downloaded shortly of xubuntu 10.04 but i dont know how to burn it on windows 7
<jrmy> im using a dvd+r for the image burning
<bazhang> infrarecorder
<jrmy> will imgburn work just the same?
<jrmy> imgburn is what i have atm
<bazhang> could do, infrarecorder is the only one I know
<jrmy> is there a wiki for this question?
<jrmy> or even help on the xubuntu website?
<bazhang> not for windows, you could try ##windows though
<Sysi> !burning
<ubottu> CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<jrmy> what do you select with infrarecorder?
<bazhang> the iso?
<jrmy> yes
<jrmy> for a dvd burn
<bazhang> then choose burn to disk, or right click
<jrmy> that simple?
<bazhang> should be
<jrmy> i know speed being low is important
<bazhang> if you try to drag and drop it should prompt you
<jrmy> i might try imgburn anyways
<bazhang> depends really, I get the torrent and burn at full speed
<jrmy> ok i think i might just have it verify after burning
<jrmy> i'll just go with whatever i try
<bazhang> sounds good
<jrmy> this laptop i want to use it with might just really suck
<bazhang> if you have a usb stick you can use unetbootin
<jrmy> i really want something better
<jrmy> yeah.. like i said it really sucks
<bazhang> provided your computer boots from usb
<jrmy> i dont even think it boots from the disc drive properly
<bazhang> heh
<jrmy> stupid gateway
<jrmy> i tried to boot puppy with this computer and it didnt work, worked fine on the other one though
<bazhang> ok
<jrmy> im going to assume the same will happen with xubuntu
<jrmy> is there a way to change ubuntu into xubuntu?
<bazhang> well if bootoptions dont work out, there is the alternate installer
<bazhang> !bootoptions
<ubottu> For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<jrmy> im running ubuntu 10.04 right now
<bazhang> jrmy, sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<bazhang> jrmy, then choose from the login screen
<jrmy> from the login screen?
<bazhang> any of the -desktop packages can do that.
<jrmy> rhetorical btw
<bazhang> kubuntu, edubuntu, ubuntustudio, xubuntu, lubuntu
<jrmy> so i'd have both?
<bazhang> or as many as you want
<jrmy> i might try that
<bazhang> then just choose which one to log in with each time, or set one as default
<jrmy> and if i dont want one of them anymore?
<bazhang> a lot less hassle then installing a whole new iso
<jrmy> i'll agree
<bazhang> then !purekde  !puregnome !purexubuntu (not sure about last)
<bazhang> !purexfce
<jrmy> !pure uninstalls?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bazhang> it gives instructions
<bazhang> !purekde
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<bazhang> for example^^
<bazhang> psychocats.net should have the purexfce one
<bazhang> ie xubuntu
<jrmy> ok so basically the command interprets "to have this only"
<bazhang> well the webpage links to instructions on how to remove the other DE
<jrmy> what is DE?
<jrmy> and KDE
<bazhang> you can copy and paste the instructions into a terminal and then voila
<bazhang> GNOME, KDE, LXDE, XFCE4, etc
<jrmy> ok
<bazhang> not simply a window manager, but a suite of applications as well
<Sysi> (desktop enviroment)
<bazhang> like xubuntu uses thunar instead of nautilus as a file manager, etc.
<jrmy> ok
<bazhang> lubuntu has chromium as the default browser instead of firefox
<jrmy> well im installing xubuntu now
<bazhang> ok
<jrmy> and xubuntu?
<bazhang> firefox I'd guess
<bazhang> you can easily switch that out though
<jrmy> ok
<bazhang> chromium-browser is the package name
<jrmy> ok so if i have xubuntu loaded upon login are other files still the same?
<bazhang> sure
<bazhang> if by other files you mean stuff in home
<jrmy> ok i'd have to clarify that
<jrmy> and yes i mean that
<bazhang> yep
<jrmy> ok
<jrmy> i'll also find out once i do so
<bazhang> in future you might consider a separate /home partition
<jrmy> heh
<jrmy> well i need to eat
<bazhang> oh yeah, nothing to find out, it'll be the same
<bazhang> ok, good luck
<jrmy> ok
<jrmy> yep getting weak
<jrmy> havent aten in 12+ hours
<jrmy> ate*
<bazhang> see you later
<strep> hello! anybody knows why i can't open a terminal on the desktop? i'm using lucid lynx Xubuntu? when i try it says i have no permission
<strep> actually it says : Le changement de répertoire « /home/jean/Bureau » a échoué (Permission non accordée).
<strep> if anyone got a clue, thank you =)
<jrmy> awesome
<jrmy> french
<jrmy> :]
<Sysi> strep: what you're actually doing?
<strep> Sysi nothing in particular, i just wanted to install commercial repository
<strep> to then install skype
<strep> i found another way to install fine, works fine, but no way to open the terminal anymore with right click on desktop
<jrmy> ok, time to try xubuntu
<jrmy> brb
<jrmy> whats the command to log out?
<jrmy> does xubuntu use gnome-terminal?
<Sysi> xfce4-terminal
<jrmy> whats that one like?
<knome> very much like the gnome-terminal.
<Sysi> better :P
<jrmy> as long as i can customize it like how you can with the gnome terminal then i'll like it
<Sysi> can you customize gnome terminal?
<jrmy> yep
<jrmy> as in make profiles for it
<strep> have a nice day ;]
<knome> there's no *profiles* for xfce4-terminal, but you can adjust the colors
<jrmy> i liek how you can make the background transparent so you can see your desktop background
<jrmy> how about changing the font and cursor type?
<Sysi> easy
<jrmy> good
<jrmy> now only if i can log out of ubuntu so i can login with xubuntu
<Sysi> do you know, you can make all this "customizing" even on very basic xterm, exept maybe opacity
<jrmy> back
<jrmy> ok so with ubuntu installed as well does it cause xubuntu to run slower?
<bazhang> no
<jrmy> ok so i can have both
<jrmy> i might delete the ubuntu files
<jrmy> but idk if that matters
<bazhang> not really, but easily accomplished
<jrmy> i do liek xubuntu alot
<jrmy> from little of what ive seen
<jrmy> :D
<jrmy> bazhang: you there anymore?
<bazhang> jrmy, sorry, yes
<jrmy> is there channels that are specific states for xubuntu liek ubuntu?
<bazhang> oh loco channels?
<bazhang> probably all are okay in those, afaik
<bazhang> lots fewer users, so less need to segregate by DE
<bazhang> !loco
<ubottu> Information on Ubuntu Local Community Teams is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeams
<bazhang> there's a link on that page to the full list
<jrmy> so is xubuntu sorta like its own thing or is it of more of a connection with ubuntu liek as far as community and development?
<bazhang> part of the whole community
<bazhang> its the same stuff underneath, after all
<bazhang> same repos, etc
<jrmy> ok
<jrmy> so basically #ubuntu-us-mi is the place to go for me
<bazhang> should do, though here is fine as well :)
<jrmy> ok
<jrmy> really depends if any of the users in my state use xubuntu
<jrmy> though i wouldnt think there is to many differences
<jrmy> now i just need to get a new power adapter and maybe a new battery
<jrmy> i dont know why my friend bought a power adapter that was less then needed on both voltage and current
 * jrmy shakes his head
<jrmy> how do i put the terminal on the top panel?
<Sysi> launcher?
<jrmy> you cant drag from the menu i have no idea
<jrmy> yeah a launcher that opens the terminal
<Sysi> right click → add launcher
<jrmy> ok then what?
<Sysi> command is xfce4-terminal
<jrmy> ok
<sdwinder> hi, anyone here have any experience with clonezilla?
<sdwinder> anybody there?
<Mahmoud> where can I find menu.xml for xfce menu?
<charlie-tca> What version of Xubuntu? I don't think the latest version uses it
#xubuntu 2010-09-16
<Mahmoud> charlie-tca: then how does the latest version organize the menu?
<charlie-tca> complies with freedesktop.org standards now
<charlie-tca> looks to me like it is all in /etc/xdg/menus
<Mahmoud> yeah, lots of files
<Mahmoud> charlie-tca: the actual thing that I had to change was in /usr/share/applications dir
<Mahmoud> i wanted to place thunderbird under Office
<charlie-tca> hmm, those are the .desktop files used to build the menu
<Mahmoud> yeah
<Mahmoud> how does xfce build the menu so rapidly?
<Mahmoud> does it cache?
<Mahmoud> I didn't refresh anything myself. I just edited a file, and boom menu modified
<charlie-tca> Normal method to change them is to copy to /home/USER/.local/applications and change it
<jrmy> where can i get a list of applications and such that are preinstalled with xubuntu?
<jrmy> on top of that how do i delete all the stuff that came with ubuntu so i just have xubuntu?
<Balsaq> i booted up my 10.04 computer and the panels are gone hehe?
<Balsaq> what is the fix for that one?
<Balsaq> oh i just googled it and found it, hope it works...i just installed this a week or so ago and it was running fine until todats update.
<jrmy> cool
<jrmy> i had a prob with my gnome panels with ubuntu 10.04
<jrmy> eventually fixed it with a reinstallation of the desktop
<Balsaq> i just fixed it but everytime i log on the problem is back?
<Balsaq> is their a permanent fix?
<Sysi> panels should be permanent..
<Balsaq> i iknow but its not
<Balsaq> tried 3 times..the fix works, until i turn it back on
<Balsaq> is there more than one fix?
<Balsaq> gotta feelin im screwed
<Sysi> try to runt that command on terminal
<Balsaq> i ran it in terminal it worked but it comes back
<Balsaq> somone in ubuntu gave me a slightly differnet command ill run downstairs and try it
<Balsaq> is there something special i have to do to save these changes i have made...because both command i have used work...until i turn on and power back on?
<Balsaq> is there a special way i have to leave terminal when i am done to keep the commands in effect?
<Balsaq> gotta a funny feeling im gonna have to reinstall
<Sysi> use alt+f2
<Balsaq> yes i did that
<Balsaq> do u mean use alt f2 when i am done to get out of terminal?
<Sysi> alt+f2 keeps things running without terminal open
<Sysi> you maybe could add panels to start on session
<Sysi> settings → sessions&startup
<Balsaq> tthis seems rather odd
<Balsaq> this OS has been out 5 months you would think thay would have fixed this
<Sysi> i've seen panels disappearing since hardy..
<Balsaq> i have heard many ppl talk about it but i have never heard of the fix not working
<Balsaq> hmm maybe if i just install a custome desktop it will fix it?
<Balsaq> i see an article on AWN
<Balsaq> looks like a nice desktop
<Balsaq> just seems like i should be able to make the change in terminal and then save it
<Balsaq> i'd like to report a new way to fix the disappearing panels
<Balsaq> the terminal commands i was given here and in the ubuntu channel were both different. they both worked until i logged out. then the problem came back. this happened 3-4 times and it never fixed it permanently. so i finally used the command 1 lat time and this time i added a couple items to the panels. that fixed it...adding little gadgets to the panels?
<Balsaq> i can't say i am happy abut that
<Balsaq> makes no sence
<knome> Balsaq, if the panel was not launched when you logged in, it's about your saved session and panel not being there
<Balsaq> hmmm i didnt save any session or i just dont know what that means exactly
<Balsaq> but never did i ever remove any panels
<knome> Balsaq, when you log out, you'll have a check box to ask whether you want to save the session
<Balsaq> or save it like that
<Balsaq> ok well i never check a box ever
<Balsaq> i simply turn it off
<Balsaq> i accepted 5-6 updates and i turned the computer off after the updates like i always do and then it happened
<knome> Balsaq, that's checked by default. AND, if the checkbox was checked the last time on a session where the panel was crashed... then you'll keep getting that session
<Balsaq> well as i say there was never a seeion where the p[anel crashed
<Balsaq> session*
<Balsaq> everytime i used it the panels were always there
<Balsaq> so i dont see how i saved a session where they crashed
<knome> anyway, i have to
<Balsaq> i never have to check off anything
<knome> ... go
<knome> :P
<Balsaq> i just click on the lil power button and it asks me if i want to shut down ...and i do.
<knome> maybe ask in #xubuntu-devel
<Balsaq> it happened after an update...immediatel y after the update.
<Balsaq> and now i had to add lil gadgets tothe panels to make the problem go away
<Balsaq> but i really want to fix it the right way
<Balsaq> i feel like i have a corrupted OS now
<Balsaq> brb...
<phil42> ircbot help
<Sysi> !investigation > phil42
<ubottu> phil42, please see my private message
<Oph5pr1n6> how much less resouces does xubuntu use than regular ubuntu?
<phil42> idunno,  try the live cd and see  :)
<phil42> i am running it diskless now
<gnomefreak> what is the file browaer used in xfce?
<knome> gnomefreak, the file browser is thunar, about browaer i don't know ;]
<gnomefreak> menu entry would bre great but i can look for it as long as i have the name
<gnomefreak> morning bazhang
<bazhang> gnomefreak, hey
<gnomefreak> knome: thanks i thought so
<knome> gnomefreak, np
<jrmy> any of you know how to remove the ubuntu installation from my computer?
<bazhang> !puregnome
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Kubuntu packages or !Xubuntu packages and have a default !Ubuntu system, follow the instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureGnome
<jrmy> !purexfce
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE and !Gnome packages and have a default !Xubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce »
<jrmy> either way thanks
<jrmy> lol
<bazhang> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce
<bazhang> whoops sorry
<jrmy> so does xubuntu come with firefox?
<jrmy> perhaps you can direct me to the list of programs that come with xubuntu?
<jrmy> bazhang
<bazhang> jrmy, the puregnome link has a lot of them
<jrmy> well time to try it
<jrmy> this is gonna take awhile isnt it?
<jrmy> all done
<jrmy> time to relogin
<slow-motion> hi
<Pres-Gas> Hello, slow-motion
<knome> slow-motion, did you get my message about removing your automatic join "message"? please do it, since it is obtrusive and leads people thinking somebody needs help in the channel even if they don't.
<subspider> hi
<subspider> my wireless just heve wpa-personal
<subspider> how do have wpa-enterpreise
<subspider> ??
<Pres-Gas> subspider, I think we need some clarification.  Do you want your computer to connect to a wireless network that uses wpa enterprise?
<subspider> yes
<Pres-Gas> What version of Xubu are you running, subspider?
<subspider> wait let me see
<subspider> Pres-Gas, Ubuntu 10.04.1 LTS
<subspider> lucid
<Pres-Gas> You know for sure the wireless network you want to connect to is wpa enterprise?
<subspider> Pres-Gas, yes
<subspider> is my university
<subspider> eduroam
<subspider> wpa entreprise
<slow-motion> bbl
<subspider> does anyone knows how to eneble wpa enterprise ??
<Sysi> it isn't in dropdown menu?
<subspider> no
<subspider> Hello Sysi
<subspider> can you help me
<subspider> ??
<charlie-tca> !wpa
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<subspider> cus university conection uses wpa enterprise
<charlie-tca> I wonder if the name changes in windows vs linux?
<Sysi> have you tried to connect woth passwd?
<subspider> no didn't tryed
<subspider> i saw no wpa entreprise i just went out
<subspider> cus i needed wireless
<knome> !u | subspider
<ubottu> subspider: U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' nor 'Ur' are words in the English language. Neither are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'Ne1' nor 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<slow-motion> hi
#xubuntu 2010-09-17
<elementzero> anyone alive that can help me boot to my normal video card?
<elementzero> er
<elementzero> anyone alive that can help me boot to the normal video card driver instead of the nvidia ones?
<gabriel> ...I'm looking for help or advise... my xubuntu installs keep crashing when I try to grab and move a window... I have no idea why...
<jrmy> how is there so many people here but nobody talking?
<jrmy> sure its about 7:00am but
<jrmy> still
<psycho_oreos> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<psycho_oreos> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<jrmy> i dont have a question
<jrmy> im just suprised there is nobody talking
<jrmy> thanks anyways psycho_oreos
<psycho_oreos> not everyone is free and available for chat
<jrmy> true
<jrmy> 55 people that arent an op, so you'd think somebody was talking
<jrmy> however we are
<jrmy> ok, so for a real question what are good music players for xubuntu/ubuntu?
<TheSheep> I like quodlibet
<TheSheep> and Sonata
<TheSheep> audacious if you like the old winamp
<jrmy> how about a player that supports multiple file types?
<psycho_oreos> audacious and xmms for me
<psycho_oreos> vlc
<TheSheep> jrmy: what do you mean by 'multiple file types'? all of them support multiple types
<TheSheep> jrmy: mp3, wav, ogg, flac...
<jrmy> well exaile is having a problem with playing .spc
<jrmy> spc is the native of snes
<jrmy> and even though i have the plugin installed from the software center it is still not working
<TheSheep> jrmy: what plugin exactly?
<jrmy> libopenspc0
<jrmy> so the library of it
<jrmy> idk what librarys are so much
<jrmy> but whatever
<psycho_oreos> the players need to be made aware of the library for decoding the file, check under your chosen music player
<TheSheep> that's just a library, not a plugin
<jrmy> and it worked with rythymbox
<TheSheep> jrmy: then why not use ruthmbox?
<TheSheep> rythmbox*
<jrmy> i wanna try some prefered music players
<jrmy> last i remember vlc was a nice player
<jrmy> not just for music but video too
<TheSheep> it's mostly a video player, not so nice for music
<psycho_oreos> preference = taste
<TheSheep> the playlist is rather basic
<jrmy> ok
<TheSheep> almost as primitive as the windows media player
<psycho_oreos> try mplayer and compare :)
<jrmy> and how about a music player that doesnt require lots of resource?
<psycho_oreos> consider CLI based
<jrmy> and what is CLI?
<psycho_oreos> !cli
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal or type in it: man intro
<jrmy> ah and i'd liek a player that can close out and be in the tray
<jrmy> so i can use the terminal to play music?
<psycho_oreos> yes, with the right program
<jrmy> i might liek this
<jrmy> which programs are there?
<jrmy> what*
<psycho_oreos> you won't like it because it does not minimise to tray as per your previous requirements
<jrmy> just looking at what is out there
<jrmy> i'd prefer something that could but if it were terminal based i wouldnt care
<psycho_oreos> afaik there are specific ones lik play or mpg123, etc
<psycho_oreos> s/lik/like/
<psycho_oreos> mplayer is another command line based as well
<jrmy> is mplayer music only?
<psycho_oreos> no
<jrmy> ok
<jrmy> ive been wondering about a program that can use a smart phone as a web cam, is there something liek this?
<TheSheep> jrmy: you can also use mpd
<TheSheep> !info mpd
<ubottu> mpd (source: mpd): Music Player Daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.15.4-1ubuntu3 (lucid), package size 174 kB, installed size 508 kB
<TheSheep> jrmy: it's a daemon, it stays in the background and plays, and you use a variety of clients, graphical or text, to control it
<TheSheep> jrmy: I even use that to control the player from my cellphone
<jrmy> you'd have to explain that more and what daemon is
<TheSheep> daemon is a program that runs in the background without any user interface
<TheSheep> for exmaple, mail daemon waits for your e-mails and puts them into your mailbox when it receives them
<jrmy> ok
<jrmy> then i assume mpd uses very little resource
<jrmy> ok in the update manager its saying firefox gnome support.. i assume i dont need this since my DE is xfce correct?
<jrmy> TheSheep
<jrmy> and does mpd require anything else?
<TheSheep> jrmy: well, it depends on a bunch of libraries for playing music
<TheSheep> jrmy: you will also need a client for controlling it, I like Sonata
<jrmy> is that the recommended player?
<jrmy> or whatever its called
<TheSheep> there is a howto an mpd here: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-5194.html
<TheSheep> no, wait, that's about installing it from source, you don't want that
<TheSheep> http://www.shellperson.net/installing-mpd-mpc-in-ubuntu-9-10-karmic-koala/
<TheSheep> this one looks ok
<jrmy> idk if im gonna use mpd
<jrmy> i think i'll figure that out later
<jrmy> might go with a terminal based music player
 * vassi waves hi to you all
<Sysi> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<slow-motion> hi
<gage> .I'm looking for help or advise... my xubuntu installs keep crashing when I try to grab and move a window... I have no idea why...
<gage> I need help...
<charlie-tca> what version of Xubuntu?
<gage> l10.04
<charlie-tca> xubuntu or lubuntu?
<gage> the latest...
<gage> xubuntu
<gage> sorry typo
<charlie-tca> okay
<gage> I tried wiping and reloading it twice but it still does it whenever I try to move a window around...
<gage> I also had this problem when I had an earlier install of Karmic Ubuntu, but an update later fixed it
<charlie-tca> And you have run the latest updates ?
<gage> yes, yesterday, but now I see that there are 9 more...
<gage> doing that now...
<gage> these ones are just for firefox, thunderbird, apt, and something called unreadahead
<gage> Ok... i ran a check after it installed all the new updates from today and now it has added a Linux kernel image...  I need to reboot... I will test it and return with results, ok?
<charlie-tca> yup
#xubuntu 2010-09-18
<xubuntu334> 3
<UbuXubu> good morning coders, engineers, hackers and casual onlookers...
<FusionX> i recently installed xubuntu 10.4 using wubi under my windows C: drive (4 GB). Now sometimes after booting up xubuntu, the screen crashes at random times and starts blinking white stripes on half of the screen. And also when xubuntu boots up the logo appears very pixelly and looks as if it is run in safe mode and after the logo disappears a quick green color flashes on the screen. My xorg.0.log --> http://pastebin.com/uAy3NS4f . I use Samsung syncm
<FusionX> aster 794mg monitor and my driver is intel 82845G
<Kangarooo> hello in xubuntu i installed vino and cant connect unles i open vino-preferences in terminal .. is that solvable? how?
<slow-motion> hi
<ader10> Hi, is it possible to run xfce4-session over ssh?
<ader10> I've set up X forwarding, and I've run xfce4-session, and it appears to be running but nothing has appeared
<ader10> oh, it works now
<ader10> no clue why it didn't work 5 minutes ago :)
<ader10> actually, it doesn't work. Nothing is responsive :(
<DeM0nFiRe> Hello
<charlie-tca> !hi | DeM0nFiRe
<DeM0nFiRe> Anyone have any suggestions for what filesystem I should use? I definitely don't want to use ext2 again
<ubottu> DeM0nFiRe: Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<charlie-tca> I use ext3 on my stable systems, ext4 on my test setups
<charlie-tca> What's wrong with ext2?
<DeM0nFiRe> Not journaled. I do a lot of crashing the system so I need journaling haha
<charlie-tca> ext3 is solid
<charlie-tca> ext4 is working well, too.
<Sysi> i've used ext4 for like.. year
<Sysi> never any problems
<DeM0nFiRe> Yeah, I read something about no defragmentation? Is that just like defragmenting the partition as a whole or can you not defragment files?
<DeM0nFiRe> (on ext3)
<charlie-tca> It is seldom necessary to defrag, since ext# saves your files different than fat does
<Sysi> i'd say it works and therefore no much framentation
<charlie-tca> fat scatters them, so you defrag to put them back in sequence
<DeM0nFiRe> Alright
<DeM0nFiRe> I'll use ext3 then
<DeM0nFiRe> Thanks for the help
<Sysi> i'd recommend ext4
<Sysi> maybe a bit faster
<Sysi> xubuntu uses it by default
<DeM0nFiRe> Does it?
<charlie-tca> of course
<Sysi> since 9.04?
<charlie-tca> Sysi: knows these things
<charlie-tca> um, 9.10, I think
<charlie-tca> long time, anyway
<DeM0nFiRe> So Xubuntu 10.4 does not have the latest version of xfce that has the menu editor right?
<charlie-tca> right. Xfce4 4.8 is not out yet, and it will have the menu editor
<DeM0nFiRe> When it comes out is that something that will be in the normal Xubunt updates or will it just not be included until 10.10?
<charlie-tca> It won't even be in 10.10
<charlie-tca> It will be in the release that is in development when it is ready
<DeM0nFiRe> Oh I thought the new xfce was closer to release than that
<charlie-tca> We had hopes, too
<DeM0nFiRe> It sucks because the documentation on the menu file is sparse at best
<charlie-tca> hm, in 10.04 and 10.10, the menus are freedesktop.org compatible, and you can install gconf editor and use it.
<DeM0nFiRe> Oh, really? I will try that, thanks
<charlie-tca> yup
<charlie-tca> package name = gconf-editor
<charlie-tca> ooops, that's the wrong one
<charlie-tca> y
<Anom01y_> Hey, I am trying to install Xubuntu on an Acer Aspire designed for Vista, but when I get past the "install xubuntu" or "try xubuntu" menu options, the keyboard and mouse turn off.
<LogicalDash> The tray applet for SCIM isn't showing up on login. I can go into the SCIM settings and enable it, and *then* it will show up, but I want it there all the time. What do?
<LogicalDash> (I wanted to use ibus but it doesn't play well with Kupfer.)
<SubnucleoticPart> my wallpaper keeps getting cut in half and spliced with another one on my list on 10.04..... this happens when I connect an external monitor to my laptop, setting the wallpaper again doesn't fix it...
<theixle> Can anyone offer some help with finding a samba shared printer? I've been all over the web and ubuntu/kubuntu but no luck yet.
<theixle> I've got kubuntu installed running xfce
<theixle> Shouldn't matter, but I can't find the printer for some reason.
#xubuntu 2010-09-19
<Craigwdy2k> Is there an Ubuntu equivalent package for bluez-firmware...?  I'm starting to think that this PC might benefit from it...
<Craigwdy2k> If not do I need to add a specific Debian Testing Repo to my /etc/apt/sources.list file in order to get the firmware loaded...?  I just tried doing a very generic Ubuntu package search for bluez & bluez-firmware is no where to be found...
<Craigwdy2k> My main goal is to update my HP Integrated Module with Bluetooth Wireless Technology to whatever their latest firmware release is...
<adam__> how do I install xubuntu over gnome in Ubuntu 10.04?
<Dasleah> just install the xcfe4 packages
<Dasleah> log out, and you can change the session at the login screen at the bottom
<Dasleah> which is at least what i'm doing :V
<Dasleah> *xfce4
<adam__> Dasleah: (Sorry I'm a noob) What do you mean by change the session? Do you mean it gives me an option at login?
<Dasleah> you'll notice at the login screen, down the bottom
<Dasleah> it has like a bar full of options
<Dasleah> you'll see one with something like 'GNOME' in it
<Dasleah> that's a dropdown list and once you've installed xfce4, you can choose that from there
<adam__> So I can have 2 different desktop environments installed, and switch between the two? Niiice.
<Dasleah> yep
<adam__> XFCE has a right click menu right? Like fluxbox?
<Dasleah> well i don't know fluxbox so
 * Dasleah shrug
<Dasleah> everything should work if it's installed right
<adam__> Well, I mean, you can right click on the desktop and it gives you the 'start' menu right there.
<Dasleah> oh yeah, it does that
<adam__> Right on. That's what fluxbox does. I really like fluxbux but ubuntu doesn't have a fluxbux derivative. Mint does though, but only for x86.
<adam__> So installing xfce isn't going to screw up my gnome DE at all, right?
<psycho_oreos> it shouldn't if its installed correctly
<adam__> Well, I'm stalling from Synaptic package manager so it should install correctly, right?
<Dasleah> it should
<Dasleah> usual caveats of 'something could always go horribly wrong' apply but i haven't had any issues with it
<Dasleah> it'd be worth getting the xfce4-goodies package as well since it's not a straight xubuntu install
<Dasleah> adds some nice general tweaks and additions
<adam__> I've been watching xubuntu videos on youtube and no one ever shows the fluxbox like Right Click menu - which is one of the coolest features!
<psycho_oreos> xfce has similar feature to fluxbox on that matter but its not the exact same
<adam__> Dasleah psycho_oreos - Thanks. I appreciate it. Any other suggestions?
<Dasleah> none that i can really think of
<adam__> psycho_oreos: Do you know how fluxbox and xfce differ?
<Dasleah> i only installed this morning myself :V
<psycho_oreos> adam__, if you want to get rid of gnome completely, there is a link I could give which may work if you want to transition across to xfce
<Dasleah> i wouldn't mind that link myself
<adam__> psycho_oreos: mmmm: well, If I decide to do that, I might just reformat, but I wouldn't mind checking out that link anyway.
<Dasleah> i'll probably keep gnome just for the rare chance something breaks eventually but you never know
<psycho_oreos> adam__, there's a few things, fluxbox has the whole config settings available on right click whereas xfce4 doesn't, fluxbox technically lacks lots of frontend apps which allows one to make up whatever that's needed (at least from what I've experienced in archlinux) and the transparency hack on fluxbox isn't as great as for example on xfce4
<psycho_oreos> hang on lemme find that link
<psycho_oreos> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce
<Dasleah> thanks
<psycho_oreos> nw
<psycho_oreos> fluxbox however is lighter than xfce4 imo, it removes lots of deps because it lacks lots of frontend stuff
<adam__> psycho_oreos - Yeah, thanks for the link. I acutally like fluxbox look better. I'm sort of sick of panels.
<psycho_oreos> adam__, it doesn't stop you from going your own way into compiling fluxbox on ubuntu if needed be :)
<adam__> In fact, I would be fine with gnome if I could just get a right click menu and remove my panels. Do you know how to get right click to show the full menu in gnome?
<psycho_oreos> nope, I haven't used gnome for quite sometime, but you can do the same in xfce4, just that the aftermath of doing so would be quite nasty
<adam__> psycho_oreos: why would it be nasty? Do your really need a panel? Can't you just docky to show open apps? I would be ok with a panel that just had the open windows on it.
<psycho_oreos> adam__, well like I said, xfce4 isn't completely panel independent. Although the right click menu it features has some accessibility but it doesn't provide a complete feature to that effect would one not really require panels
<psycho_oreos> and no I haven't tried docks on xfce4
<adam__> Flux box contains a full menu Applicatoins, Places, System, file manager and other shortcuts. Its really convenient.
<psycho_oreos> xfce4 has similar to that but won't get complete access into for example customising the time or the transparency, the window border settings, etc
<adam__> CrunchBang is a pretty sweet distro. It used to be based on ubuntu. It uses openbox. Very nice design of the desktop them. Sweet distro that.
<psycho_oreos> and accessing to places, file manager for example is a little awkward.. you might be able to customise it but I haven't done so
<adam__> psycho_oreos: Mmm. Can you create shortcuts in the 'right click' menu to those things?
<psycho_oreos> adam__, I suppose you could but don't quote me on that, I haven't really explored that far :)
<psycho_oreos> plus I'm using an older version of xubuntu which has older version of xfce4 to begin with
<adam__> psycho_oreos: well. I suppose I don't mind having one panel with a few button on it as long as I get a workable right click menu so that I don't have to drag my courser all the way up into the corner just to open something.
<adam__> psycho_oreos: I'm going to try it out anyway.
<psycho_oreos> adam__, yeah I see what you mean there, hence your dislike of panels but I personally don't mind using panels for the time being. Hence I have never bothered to making full right click menu accessibility the fluxbox lookalike effect
<psycho_oreos> I suppose my day will come once I get a big tv with massive resolution :) but for the time being I just use mouse acceleration/sensitivity to minimise the excessive mouse moving effect
<adam__> psycho_oreos: Should I install the Smart Package Manager Plugin for xfce4? Or should I just let Ubuntu gnome handle updates.
<psycho_oreos> adam__, that I don't know again :) I suppose it depends on how often you will end up using xfce4
<adam__> 131 MB of installations related to xfce
<adam__> psycho_oreos: Ok. Done installing. I'm going to restart and play around. =) Thanks!
<Dasleah> have fun
<psycho_oreos> adam__, enjoy :)
 * helpmeob1 waves at everyone! Hello. 
<helpmeob1> Does anyone happen to know the appropriate steps to achieve total user deletion? I am currently trying to delete a user off of my laptop running xubuntu, but receive a message stating that the user is not logged off, after running the 'sudo deluser ____' command. Any ideas?
<adam__> Well, my suggestion to anyone with a dual monitor set up is that you DON'T install xfce4 along side gnome. because now my dual monitor setup isn't working at all, and I can't figure out why.
<adam__> Any suggestions?
<adam__> Both of my monitors are set up in Monitor Preferences. My secondary monitor isn't getting a signal.
<bazhang> using xrandr?
<bazhang> ah he quit
<theixle> Is it possible that my dsl modem/router's firewall is preventing me (in ubuntu) from printing to a windows shared printer?
<Guest72788> hello. First time in this chat room. Need help with login issue:
<Guest72788> changed language setting from english to persian
<Guest72788> now I cannot login at all
<Guest72788> any idea how I can recover from this?
<Dasleah> what do you mean 'cannot login'
<Guest72788> The password prompt is starting right to left
<Dasleah> type your password in backwards? :V
<Dasleah> try changing the keyboard
<Guest72788> and when I enter the password I get: Authentication failure
<Guest72788> I change from farsi to english but the screen does not change
<Guest72788> it stays the same
<Dasleah> and it still gives you the auth issue with the changed keyboard?
<Guest72788> I assume you mean change keyboard layout. It does not change layout. it stays the same
<Dasleah> well the screen may not change no, but still try it anyway
<Guest72788> that worked!
<Dasleah> hoorah
<Guest72788> I feel a bit silly...thank you very much!
<Dasleah> no problem
<Guest72788> bye
<Dasleah> we all make mistakes
<Guest72788> i guess i expected the keyboard to go left to right when I changed layout...Now I know better
<Guest72788> thanks again.
<Dasleah> heh
<FusionX> Guys help plz! -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1577543
<FusionX> i recently installed xubuntu 10.4 using wubi under my windows C: drive (4 GB). Now sometimes after booting up xubuntu, the screen crashes at random times and starts blinking white stripes on half of the screen. And also when xubuntu boots up the logo appears very pixelly and looks as if it is run in safe mode and before the logo appears a quick green color flashes on the screen. My xorg.0.log --> http://pastebin.com/uAy3NS4f . I use Samsung syncmaste
<speezaker> hi everyone :)
<speezaker> i would need little help plz
<knome> !ask | speezaker
<ubottu> speezaker: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<knome> FusionX, have you tested the live cd?
<FusionX> knome : no
<knome> FusionX, i suggest doing that
<FusionX> but the earlier version of ubuntu 9.10 i had was working very well
<speezaker> i've got this error during boot  Kernel panic - not syncing : VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0), what can i do ?
<speezaker> i installed xubuntu, resolved an error with nvidia drivers, rebooted well and made the updates with the automtic updater (next ot the clock) and the reboot as asked by the updater and got this error
<dirty-harry> hi there, anyone here who knows how to activate the desktop-icon-starter-reaction in xubuntu lucid lynx; option "give visual reaction is marked"
<Dblthunder> Hello everyone, I need help loading ubuntu, i tried to install to a preset partition formatted with fat 32, says I do not have a root? installed, do I need to load a file into the partition prior to loading ubuntu?
<Dblthunder> also I have win  7 64 in a separate partition and a swap partition of 10 gigs formated in ntfs
<ToStItOs> Why are updates noted as "not authenticated"?
<Sysi> !installing | Dblthunder
<ubottu> Dblthunder: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Sysi> ToStItOs: what updates?
<ToStItOs> updates from update manager
<Dblthunder> In setting up a dual boot I created a partition on  gigs formated in fat 32, when I tried to install i chose the option to specify partitions manually, this is when I was unable to load it to the partition because it said some root (something) was missing,
<Dblthunder> if this is not the correct forum for this type question, please direct me to the correct forum for english, note: i have been reading for days prior to this, thanks thanks
<Sysi> Dblthunder: format at least 6GB partition to ext4 and install xubuntu there
<Sysi> mount point " / "
<Sysi> ignore " 's
<Dblthunder> the partition is  15 gig, I should choose the ext4 option? when picking the partition?
<Sysi> yes
<Sysi> you really should not install *buntu to fat32 partition
<Sysi> ext3 or ext4
<Dblthunder> ok, I think I understand, thanks
<Dblthunder> Someone helped me earlier today on a dual win 7 Ubuntu installation, sorry I do not remember the person's name but wanted to say thanks, despite this being a tad over my head I was able to load win 7 64 and Ubuntu 64 on machine this weekend, again thanks to who every helped me earlier.
<TheSheep> Dblthunder: I think it was Sysi :)
 * Sysi pokes TheSheep 
<Sysi> c'mon
<Dblthunder> Well thanks to sysi!!!
<Arpad2> hello
<Arpad2> !kb
<ubottu> While it is common in the computing field to consider 1kB (one kilobyte) = 1024B (1024 bytes), the correct equation, according to standard IEEE 1541, is 1kB = 1000B. On the other hand, 1KiB (one kibibyte) = 1024B  -  Same goes for all multiples
<Arpad2> !k3b
<ubottu> k3b is a feature-rich and user-friendly burning application for KDE (and, as all KDE applications, works fine on GNOME). For a guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/K3BHowto
<Arpad2> k3b works fine , but after writing dvd and ejecting the disc the pc freezes ,
<jarlg> I'm currently running a liveCD - how do I access "Computer" (as in, I see different drives)? Is there a package I must install?
<Guest25259> hi
<Guest25259> hi
<Arpad2> jarlg : i think you have to mount your hard drives
<jarlg> Arpad2: Manually, via the terminal+
<jarlg> Arpad2: In f.ex. gnome, you can see unmounted drives under nautilus' "Computer"-tab.
<Sysi> thunar doesn't have that
<Sysi> you could try adding mount plugin to panel
<Sysi> !mount
<ubottu> mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<Sysi> also
<Anom01y> jarlg,
<jarlg> Okay. thanks :)
<Anom01y> you there ? I run Nautilus in Xubuntu, however, to prevent it from taking over your desktop you have to run it
<Anom01y> like this
<Anom01y> nautilus --no-desktop
<Anom01y> I also renamed my /usr/bin/nautilus to /usr/bin/nautilus2
<Anom01y> so
<Anom01y> nautilus2 --no-desktop
<Anom01y> (sudo mv /usr/bin/nautilus /usr/bin/nautilus2)
<Anom01y> becuase it conflicts with the xfce desktop
<Anom01y> and likes to run in the background ect.
<Anom01y> I found this method prevents it from doing that
<Anom01y> its way better than thunar
<Anom01y> and you can get plugins also for it that resize pictures, and send-to menu option
<FusionX> Can anyone help me with this problem? --> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1577543 HELP ME PLEASE!
<jarlg> Anom0ly;: thanks :)
 * Itsrelative waves at everyone! 'ello.
<Name141> does Xubuntu have a min CD also ?
<knome> no, the minimal cd is not "branded" at all
<knome> since it doesn't install gnome, xfce or kde, it's the same for all.
<Name141> OK. So getting the minCD, I would be able to select if I even wanted a GUI, etc?
<Name141> Without loads of packages coming along
<Name141> right?
<knome> Name141, yes, you'll be able to select whatever you want, including xfce.
<Name141> knome: Would that be best if I just want to use the machine as a file server?  Or is it possible to remove all the extra junk from a desktop ISO install ?
<Name141> (ssh and samba)
<knome> Name141, if you're willing to use some time to installing only the bare stuff you need, minimal is probably better. remind you, there's also ubuntu server
<Name141> True.  But wouldn't that install extra stuff also? Like apache, etc?
<knome> i think you can select whether you want to install apache in the installation of server, but i'm not sure. then again, you could just remove that as well
<knome> #ubuntu-server knows better about that :)
<Name141> OK
<lighta> hi guys, having an issue with my grub. /boot/grub/menu/lst doesn't affect it :(
<knome> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<knome> lighta, besides, even if you were using grub 1, it should be /boot/grub/menu.lst
<lighta> oh right I just write it badly
<lighta> ok I saw good config was in cfg but first line was : DO NOT EDIT..
<lighta> ok thx knome found all infos, now need edit
<freaky[t]> hi all. how can i update xubuntu to the current beta?
<CalmDownKidder> Hey :) - anyone got the time/inclination to help a newb out please?
<knome> !ask | CalmDownKidder
<ubottu> CalmDownKidder: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<knome> freaky[t], 'sudo update-manager -d', iirc, but please remember it's not supported/suggested for production machines yet
<freaky[t]> thank you
<CalmDownKidder> Fair enough - I've just put xubuntu on a Toshiba 1800-354S - the Toshiba website says the native resolution is 1024x768, but on xubuntu I can only seem to get 800x600 max - is there a way to show the full 1024x768 res?
<CalmDownKidder> I tried "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg", but this didn't seem to sort it
<[Nord]> Hi, a probably easy question for most of you: Where can I access the computer's HDD with Xubuntu Live CD?
<[Nord]> noone?
<Dasleah> [Nord], let's try some google-fu http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-250165.html
<Dasleah> the process should be the same for any Live CD
<[Nord]> thanks, What I found was for Ubuntu, and mostly with clicking icons not existing here
<Dasleah> well Xubuntu is just Ubuntu with a different front end
<Dasleah> if you can find a command-line way to do it, it should work fine
<Dasleah> but yeah, just start randomly clicking is always a good start :V
<[Nord]> can I damage the ntfs file system with trying to mount it?
<[Nord]> yeah, success \o/
<Dasleah> hoorah
<Dasleah> you shouldn't be able to /damage/ it just by mounting, but after that you can certainly dick with it
<Dasleah> usual caveats of 'something could always go horribly wrong' apply of course
<[Nord]> thanks for the help
<Dasleah> no prob
#xubuntu 2011-09-12
<alex285> I found the way
<alex285> I had to pick the greek from login screen
<alex285> But I had disabled login screen so i couldnt see that option
<alex285> I just tried it as a lucky guess :)
<mogitaff> Hi, do you know where xfce-power-manager store the configuration ?
<jarnos> I copied some old directory tree (including regular files) to another partition by Thunar and now date modified is the date of copying for all files. I think the date should have been preserved. I don't understand.
<jarnos> Update manager is _very_ slow in checking: Xorg uses about all available CPU. Can I expect some improvement in this issue?
<DrCode> hi all
<DrCode> all
<DrCode> any one here?
<Sysi> !anyone
<ubottu> A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<DrCode> I am trying to run xubuntu 11.04 under virtualbox, it seems that xubuntu 10.04 was faster then xubunutu 11.04, any idea?
<Sysi> how much ram can you give for that machine?
<DrCode> 512
<DrCode> 512mb, it seems that it take lot of CPU
<DrCode> is there way to make xubuntu faster on old pc?
<Sysi> not much
<Sysi> open taskmanager and see what's using cpu
<DrCode> xOrg
<Wizard> disable "effects"
<Wizard> if any :)
<Wizard> good evening
<DrCode> how?
<DrCode> hi
<Sysi> xfce doesn't have sny, problem with drivers
<Sysi> *any
<DrCode> xfce dosn'thave unity
<DrCode> so I still don't understand why its so slow
<Sysi> virtualbox is slower than direct hardware, have you installed guest additions?
<DrCode> mybe the kernel 2.6.38 have bug in virtualbox?
<DrCode> yes
<Sysi> could be bug too
<DrCode> ubuntu 10.04 work exclent
<DrCode> I also upgrade into kernel 3.0.0 and same problem
<Sysi> if you have old machine you should make real installation
<DrCode> ok
<DrCode> I have in my laptop xubuntu 11.04 that work ok
<Sysi> you could try settings more graphics memory for it
<DrCode> but I need VirtualBox for some testing
<Wizard> I'd like to use LTS :S
<DrCode> 11.04 is stable ver?
<Sysi> it is
<Wizard> for me it's still in beta
<Wizard> ;P
<DrCode> ok
<DrCode> thanx Sysi and Wizard
<Wizard> I haven't helped much
<n2diy>  Would copying /home between two boxes result in slowing them down? That's how I've been backing up my files, and one box has become so slow it is unusably.
<charlie-tca> depends on which releases are installed and how you copy
<genii-around> If you're using /home/username while copying /home/username file-locking might be problemmatic
<charlie-tca> n2diy: seems the answer should be "yes, it can"
<Myrtti> also depends on the protocol you are using
<genii-around> hopefully something like differential rsync :)
<n2diy> charlie-tca, genii-around, ok, same releases, but different hardware. I'm thinking that whatever loads modules has been "polluted"? Lsmod show lots of modules loaded, and I'm just running plain jane systems.
<charlie-tca> just copying /home should not be copying those modules
<n2diy> charlie-tca, ok, so nix that idea.
<charlie-tca> however, it could fill the drives if nothing is ever deleted from the machine being copied to
<charlie-tca> I create files, system creates backups, I delete files. If I copy to the other machine before I delete, those are copied
<n2diy> charlie-tca, ok, I'm using grsync, and have setup my include and exclude files to ignore all the caching files, and I also have set "delete on destination" so as not to probagate deleted files.
<charlie-tca> Are you running updates on both systems? Do both systems have the same video? nvidia at least creates files in /home for video
<n2diy> charlie-tca, could xorg-config be polluted?
<n2diy> charlie-tca, yes, staying up to date.
<charlie-tca> If both systems do not have the same apps installed, it might be looking for one that isn't there
<n2diy> charlie-tca, so, if one box had kstars, and the other one didn't, that could be an issue?
<Trowa> Hey all, I'm attempting to install 10.10 via the alternate CD, however when I get the option to install, I get the error "/install/vmlinuz: file not found"
<charlie-tca> yup
<charlie-tca> n2diy: anything that creates a file in /home could be a problem if it is not on both systems
<charlie-tca> Trowa: usb install?
<n2diy> charlie-tca, ok, so it wouldn't hurt to reconfigure x?
<Trowa> charlie-tca:  CD
<charlie-tca> n2diy: should hurt anything
<charlie-tca> Trowa: then it is a bad cd or bad download
<Trowa> Alright, I'll try it again.  Thanks.
<n2diy> charlie-tca, ok, can you refresh me on that command syntax?
<genii-around> !md5 | Trowa
<ubottu> Trowa: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<charlie-tca> Anyone know the syntax for dpkg reconfigure?
<Trowa> Thanks, ubottu
<Trowa> er, yeah.  haha
<charlie-tca> I get it wrong everytime
<n2diy> :)
<n2diy> charlie-tca, ok, I can track it down with google, thanks.
<genii-around> sudo dpkg-reconfigure -dlow xserver-xorg     ... or similar...
<genii-around> bah.
<genii-around> Apologies, I think is -plow for ask all questions, not -dlow
 * genii-around sneaks out for more caffeine
<boogzta> Hello everyone
<boogzta> Quick question: I'm trying to install Xubuntu 11.04 (Natty) on an old 1300 mhz box with 256 mb RAM.. and it keeps hanging/freezing during the installation. I've tested the disks integrity and it seems to be a good burn. Any tips or advice on this matter would be appreciated.
<Unit193> Are you using the Alt ISO?
<boogzta> I'm not familiar with the alt iso
<Unit193> !alternate
<ubottu> The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<boogzta> Ahh! Very nice.. I'll give that one a try. Thank you very much. :]
<boogzta> I was using the standard Live CD
<Unit193> That's much better with low ram computers
<boogzta> Is it fairly easy to install?  I'm a Linux neophyte.
<boogzta> Just curious. But, I plan on reading the documentation, etc.
<Unit193> I think it's easy, but it has a "Text User Interface" meaning that it is still easy to use
<boogzta> Very nice.  Do you think it's a RAM issue that's acusing my install to hang?  or possibly video? The old machine is using onboard graphics, which aren't too impressive, lol.
<boogzta> causing*
<Unit193> I'm not on something all that awesome
<boogzta> Same here. This machine is a P4 2.4 gig
<boogzta> But Xubuntu 11.04 runs smooth as silk on here
 * Unit193 Optiplex GX260 with a better CPU and more RAM than you have
<boogzta> :P
<charlie-tca> boogzta: it will work, but you probably should not try to run more than one app at a time on the 245MB ram
<charlie-tca> boogzta: it will work, but you probably should not try to run more than one app at a time on the 256MB
<boogzta> What about if I up the RAM to 512?
<boogzta> Silly question, I know.  But I'm debating whether to go with 11.04 on that machine.. or opt for a lighter distro
 * Unit193 makes no comments
<charlie-tca> more ram is always better
<charlie-tca> You tried the desktop cd. It has a live session. Did you check it out and see how it works?
<boogzta> yes, the live session locked up as well
<boogzta> it wouldn't fully load the desktop environment
<charlie-tca> Then it will run quite badly. You might want to look into Lubuntu, which is lighter
<charlie-tca> !lubuntu
<ubottu> lubuntu is a project to create a derivative of Ubuntu using the LXDE desktop environment. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu . /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<boogzta> Does Lubunto have the same type package installer as Xubuntu?
<charlie-tca> Lubuntu does use the same installer, for oneiric
<charlie-tca> For the other releases, it is different
<charlie-tca> Grab the oneiric desktop image and try it. It is only a few weeks now to the final release of Oneiric.
<charlie-tca> http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/daily-live/current/
<Unit193> You would have to go with !mini for Natty
<boogzta> Ok awesome, because I'm still learning the commands and whatnot.. so the GUI is very helpful atm
<boogzta> Another question, if I may:  I installed Ubuntu 11.04 (Natty) on a newer machine (core 2 quad with Asus 1 gb gpu) and it won't load Unity by default. It kicks me to gnome and says that my hardware isn't capable to run Unity, Etc. Any idea why?
<boogzta> Maybe I should be in the apropriae channel for that question. Sorry about that.
<Unit193> Yeah, I have no idea as I don't run Unity :P
<boogzta> Anyway, thank you all for the assistance!  I'm off to download Lubuntu and Oneiric. I'll let you know soon if it was a success or not. :]
<Unit193> Ok, cool
<Brutus-> Hi, what is the xubuntu's file manager name, please?
<Unit193> The default for Xubuntu is thunar
<Brutus-> thanks
<Unit193> Sure
<ChristopherNG> Hey folks
<ChristopherNG> Whats gonig on?
#xubuntu 2011-09-13
<pteague> *** glibc detected *** aptitude: free(): invalid pointer: 0x0000000009e54c1 *** :(
<desdlemm> why xubuntu oneiric is such a pile of ...?
<ElderDryas> awesomeness?
<desdlemm> i cannot see half of thes ettings
<desdlemm> it's slow and some backgound apps constantly crashing
<desdlemm> how to setup keyboard for example, language, etc?!
<desdlemm> what are system requirements for xubuntu oneiric?
<lighta> imo 256mo ram, 1ghz cpu
<lighta> but 256 pretty low
<desdlemm> that is a lie
<Unit193> His opinion is a lie?
<desdlemm> 256mb requirement is
<Loxy> Greetings all I seem to have run into a bit of a problem...
<Loxy> I installed xubuntu on a laptop and there is no graphical interface, all I have is the command line
<Loxy> Is there any way to get into the graphic interface through the command line?
<desdlemm> Loxy, startx
<Loxy> currently installing xinit
<Loxy> Thank you :) I'll be back if that doesn't work for some reason ;)
<Loxy> Oh! One more question... Will I have to "startx" every time I reboot the computer?
<desdlemm> ideally you shouldn't
<desdlemm> lightdm should start everything
<desdlemm> or is it gdm
<Unit193> GDM in Natty
<desdlemm> why xubuntu 10.10 cannot connect to windows network?
<desdlemm> cannot migrate windows settings
<desdlemm> it allows itself to be as troublesome as if bug #1 was fixed :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1 in Ubuntu "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<Loxy> Okay, I have the mouse(shaped as X), a white terminal box in the upper left-hand corner and the rest is black...
<desdlemm> Loxy, no xterm?
<Loxy> Umm xterm?
<desdlemm> usually it's started by xinit
<Loxy> I don't think so
<Loxy> Is that what I run?
<Loxy> xinit?
<desdlemm> it's a white window with command prompt and scrollbar on its left
<Loxy> no scroll bar but the window is white
<desdlemm> try to type there nohup xfce4-session &
<Loxy> with the & after?
<Loxy> xfce4-session: no such file or directory
<desdlemm> oh
<Loxy> nohup: ignoring input and appending output to "nohup.out"
<Loxy> That was first, sorry
<Loxy> Am I screwed?
<desdlemm> who knows? try sudo apt-get install xfce4-session
<desdlemm> then sudo apt-get install gdm
<RiceKing> Hi all
<Loxy> Okay desdlemm, done installing both
<desdlemm> can you start xfce4-session now?
<Loxy> Do I type nohup xfce4-session?
<desdlemm> yes, with final &
<Loxy> okay I'll try
<Loxy> nohup: ignoring input and appending output to 'nohup.out'
<Loxy> that's it, there's nothing but a _ below that
<Loxy> a blinking _ below**
<desdlemm> interesting
<Loxy> Indeed...
<desdlemm> have no idea what to do with it now, though
<Loxy> I hit enter then typed startx and it worked!
<Loxy> Thanks guys XD
<Loxy> I'm still learning command line, so your help is appreciated!!
<Loxy> Thanks again :D
<RiceKing> try this site http://linuxcommand.org/
<donchelios> hola soy nurvo en xubuntu
<k_sze> Wow, I feel retarded.
<k_sze> I still haven't figured out how to use GADMIN-SAMBA to share a directory to my Mac.
<k_sze> Are there better ways to share a directory to a Mac?
<pretzelface> hi
<Besogon> bold_text
<Besogon> italic
<Besogon> colored text
<kevin> hello i saw on the xubuntu web site that i could join that channel to get support is any one here that would be willing to help?
<Besogon> Thehe is quite silent for most of the time. What's your problem?
<kevin> hi and thanks
<kevin> my problem is that within the last few days when starting up xubuntu on my netbook the desktop will flicker between a brown background and my set wallpaper
<kevin> the icons will also change styles and then the desktop will 50percent of the time look normal after a few flips back and forth but other times stay with the brown bakcground a ugly icons
<kevin> i was wondering if you could give me a place to start trouble shooting as i have no idea what is causing what to break
<Besogon> Oh... Never face with it. sorry. May be something is wrong with your home dir.. Try to create new user and look if OS behaves in similar way. If the problem still exists then I'd reinstall all.
<kevin> the user sugestion is a really good idea and if not i will prolly end up re installing b/c i remember a similar problem back in 10.10 but i got frustrated and went to ubuntu ...and then got frustrated at unity
<kevin> but i will deff try the user thing thanks
<jarnos> I am trying to copy a folder tree by Thunar, but it gives me permission denied error even if I have write permission for the destination folder.
<well_laid_lawn> jarnos: what command are you trying?
<well_laid_lawn> or doing it through thunar?
<jarnos> well_laid_lawn, yes
<jarnos> well_laid_lawn, it gives very sketchy error dialog
<well_laid_lawn> try from the terminal
<well_laid_lawn> cp -Rv /path/from /path/to
<jarnos> well_laid_lawn, I think I tried that too, but it does not preserve timestamps for some reason.
<well_laid_lawn> jarnos: the -p option preserves timestamps
<well_laid_lawn> cp -Rpv /path/from /path/to
<well_laid_lawn> jarnos: or    --preserve[=ATTR_LIST]
<well_laid_lawn>               preserve the specified attributes (default: mode,ownership,timestamps), if possible additional attributes: context, links, xattr, all
<jarnos> well_laid_lawn, thanks. I still wonder if it succeeded completely, as Thunar complained about permissions. But I have copying on run now.
<well_laid_lawn> time will tell ...
<well_laid_lawn> :)
<Vegar> whenever my wifi disconnects (or connects), a "do not show this message again" button gets added to the notify OSD popup
<Vegar> I now have so many buttons that the message extends across the entire screen
<Vegar> is there a way to fix this?
<Schala> does anyone know the default brightness and contrast for the desktop?
<knome> Schala, 0 & 1,0
<Schala> thanks
<Schala> oh oops, saturation is what I meant, but yeah... looks like you knew that, thanks again
<knome> ;)
<xubuntu912> ciao a tutti
<xubuntu912> ho un problemino con xubuntu 10.10
<xubuntu912> chi mi da una mano, vi ringrazio in anticipo...
<xubuntu912> :)
<Pici> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<mecklen> Is vino the preferred VNC-like server for xubuntu?  Or is vnc4server or something else better?
<_lumm> evening
<_lumm> someonein here using a iphone4 with xubuntu ?
<_lumm> myphone wont get mounted after i switched from ubuntu unity desktop to xubuntu 11.04
<Wizard> good evening
<digitalsin> yo
<Wizard> which was the default gtk theme in xubuntu 7.04?
<Wizard> I can't find it :/
<charlie-tca> Xubuntu never released 7.04
<charlie-tca> no
<charlie-tca> that's wrong
<Wizard> ;)
<Wizard> it did, it was my first ubuntu version, btw
<TheSheep> isn't it cute?
<Wizard> what is cute?
<TheSheep> BUT IT'S WRONG!
<TheSheep> sorry, couldn't resist
<charlie-tca> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/Artwork/Feisty
<charlie-tca> Looks to me like TheSheep might know
<Wizard> seems so, thanks charlie-tca
<Wizard> too bad the link doesn't work
<Sysi> it did for me
<Wizard> Sysi, the link to theme
<charlie-tca> what link?
<Sysi> http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=48681 works fine
<Wizard> and tho the file?
<joshh^> hello all
<joshh^> i need help with ubuntu installation
<joshh^> can anyone help me?
<joshh^> is anyone alive here?
<Sysi> joshh^: pop a question and see if somebody has an ansver
<joshh^> I have XP installed on my system...how do I install Ubuntu...I need dual boot...please help
<knome> joshh^, i suggest you to ask #ubuntu. and please don't randomly send private messages to people. thanks.
<joshh^> sorry knome!
<knome> !dualboot | joshh^
<ubottu> joshh^: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<knome> there's also those instructions, so if everything goes right, you might not need any other help than those
<joshh^> thanks knome
<knome> no problem, have fun
<joshh^> :)
<genii-around> joshh^: Also please do not post the same question in multiple channels. It's annoying and rude. Just ask in the channel for distribution you want to dual-boot to, not all of them.
<FrozenFire> Is there any way to increase the hit zone for window resizing? I'm finding that it's requiring too much precision to grab the edges of the window
<knome> genii-around, well i asked him to ask #ubuntu, if it doesn't go beyond that, it's okay :)
<knome> FrozenFire, in xubuntu 11.04, there is a resize grip on the lower right corner
<genii-around> knome: Ah. This was the third channel I saw it ( #kubuntu and #ubuntu as well )
<Sysi> FrozenFire: use different window manager theme, see window manager settings
<FrozenFire> knome, Yup, but even that is hard to grab
<Sysi> FrozenFire: also try holding alt and right mouse button
<FrozenFire> Sysi, That's awesome. Thanks for that.
<FrozenFire> That'll suffice, now that I'm aware of it
<FrozenFire> Is there a way to enable support for window list reordering on the panel?
<mecklen> I'm running 11.04 and have an Applications Menu item that has the wrong path.  How do I change it?
<mecklen> I've looked for a .desktop file corresponding to the item and cannot find it.  I've google and found old documentation that appears to be no longer valid, it describes  ~/.config/xfce4/desktop/menu.xml which doesn't exist.
<Sysi> it's some item in /usr/share/applications/ copy from there to ~/.local/share/applications/
<mecklen> Sysi: Thanks, found it.  It had the file name "alacarte-made.desktop" when the application is called TestTrack.  I guess that's a company name or something.  Thanks for the ponter!
<Sysi> np
<QJT> Hi there! I'v been a user of Ubuntu since 9.10 and been loving it. I dabbled with xfce but decided to stick with gnome up until the implementation of unity. I installed Xubuntu 11.04 and its exactly what I need, but there are a few minor bugs. The most annoying is the notification area displaying multiple "don't show this message again" buttons when connecting/disconnecting from a network. Is this bug: a) exclusive to Xubuntu 11.04?  b) b
<QJT> eing looked at for future releases?  c) solvable by an intermediate user?
<knome> afaik, a & b
<QJT> Thank you very much! =]  Also, there is a bug when opening thunar for the first time on every start up. Thunar takes a long time to open and opens two windows. Same questions as last post.
<knome> thunar shouldn't open two windows when launched
<knome> are they opened automatically when you login, or when you manually launch thunar?
<QJT> when i launch thunar. it takes over 30 sec to open and then 10 sec later another window opens.
<knome> weird. have you tried to ask #xfce, they might know about that?
<knome> bbl
<QJT> i'll ask #xfce, thanks for all your help =]
<WormDrink> hi
<WormDrink> my files display in thunar and other things as capitals first then lower case
<WormDrink> when sorted by name
<WormDrink> how can I change this ?
<well_laid_lawn> WormDrink: in ~/.config/Thunar/thunarrc there's this line   MiscCaseSensitive=TRUE
<WormDrink> ah
<WormDrink> cool
<mikodo> ?open root of thunar. I can gksu nautilus for it; not thunar.
<charlie-tca> Then you should install thunar, remove nautilus, then gksu thunar
<mikodo> but I have both installed
<charlie-tca> Maybe nautilus is grabbing it, then. It gets pretty pushy
<mikodo> Ya, maybe
<charlie-tca> I do use gksu thunar, anytime I need to modify a file using root. It is the easiest way to navigate without using CLI
<mikodo> seemingly I can't -> Permission denied or something, i forget
<charlie-tca> what about gksudo thunar? same response?
<mikodo> I do it again, and copy the response
<mikodo> Failed to open directory "mikodo" -> Error stating '/home/mikodo/.gvfs': Permission denied
<mikodo> gksu nautilus work
<mikodo> what is .gvfs'
<charlie-tca> gnome-virtual-file-system
<charlie-tca> so, nautilus is overriding thunar
<mikodo> It seems
<mikodo> gnome-virtual-file-system    Thanks
<charlie-tca> and, since gnome and nautilus takes over, they win every time
<charlie-tca> solution: use nautilus or remove nautilus
<mikodo> I like nautilus for mounting devices and services, so want to keep both.
<mikodo> I will continue to use gksu nautilus for root access to FS
<mikodo> Thx charlie-tca
<charlie-tca> you are welcome
<NOLOG> hi
<NOLOG> just a quick question
<NOLOG> where the hell does the gtk recent manager store the uris?
<NOLOG> it's because i can't clear the ristretto history
<charlie-tca> I would expect it to be in ~/.cache
#xubuntu 2011-09-14
<charlie-tca> but it might be in ~/.config or ~/.ristretto instead
<NOLOG> it's neither in ~/.cache nor in ~/.config and there's no ~/.ristretto :(
<NOLOG> however there's a subfolder called .ristretto, but it doesn't contain the uris
<NOLOG> either
<NOLOG> i'm on xfce if that helps
<NOLOG> quick search for "recent" doesn't help either
<NOLOG> this is ugly
<NOLOG> it must be stored somewhere, but it's nowhere
<NOLOG> and the full-text search doesn't work too
<well_laid_lawn> NOLOG: I can't find it either
<NOLOG> solved, it was in ~/.local/share
<NOLOG> recently_used.xbel iirc
<NOLOG> good night everyone
<osiris> what is the recomended sound system for xfce4. pulseaudio seems to be generating a lot of cpu activity
<osiris> soundblaster card.  ubuntu 10.04
<kokoshmusun> I'm switching from gnome.  I'm used to gnome apps.  If I install gnome apps on xubuntu, does it mean they install the gnome libs, and does that mean that my xubuntu is more bloated and less efficient/speedy?
<Myrtti> depends on the apps
<kokoshmusun> how can I figure out which apps will install gnome libs?  And is it a matter of degree or is it all-or-none?  That is, e.g., some apps install a few gnome libs and other apps install a lot of gnome libs?
<Myrtti> matter of degree
<kokoshmusun> how to set up edge-bindings (e.g., move mouse to top right, show desktop:  top left, zoomed out app windows)
<kokoshmusun> edge bindings can't be set up in xfce.  ok!
<Wizzir> good morning
<laoen> hi! Installed oneiric beta. Nearly there, looks nice, but needs some help?
<Sysi> laoen: oneiric support at #ubuntu+1 but you might get ansver to generic enough question here too
<laoen> Thanks. Have a nice install on asus n55s laptop. Problem is restart gives black screen. Must restart in recovery mode and login. Then sudo start lightdm. Then all ok.  Any ideas?
<knome> laoen, sounds like a question for #ubuntu+1
<laoen> have asked there now. No replies yet. Thanks!
<knome> np
<Vegar> are there any instructions/guides for switching from ubuntu to xubuntu without reinstalling?
<well_laid_lawn> !purexfce
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE and !Gnome packages and have a default !Xubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce »
<well_laid_lawn> !info xubuntu-desktop
<ubottu> xubuntu-desktop (source: xubuntu-meta): Xubuntu desktop system. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.128 (natty), package size 3 kB, installed size 48 kB
<Vegar> ah, nice, thanks
<Vegar> I've only installed the xubuntu-desktop package, but I'm pestered by some annoying bugs
<Vegar> most notably a broken ssh-agent
<well_laid_lawn> Vegar: is it running?
<Vegar> yes
<Vegar> both ssh-agent and gnome's keyring thingy is running
<Vegar> the problem is that ssh-agent overwrites an environment variable created by gnome-keyring-daemon
<well_laid_lawn> so ssh-agent needs stopping or reconfiguring?
<Vegar> ssh-agents needs to not be started
<Vegar> err
<Vegar> the ssh-agent needs to not be started
<Vegar> something in xfce starts the ssh-agent
<well_laid_lawn> it starts with a new user session from what I can find out
<well_laid_lawn> there's a few ppl on the forums asking this Vegar
<well_laid_lawn> Vegar: do you have the .pub key in .ssh ?
<Vegar> yes
<well_laid_lawn> k
<Vegar> it works very well when I use gnome
<Vegar> however, when I log in to xfce, ssh-agent overwrites the SSH_AUTH_SOCK environment variable that is set by gnome-keyring-daemon, which breaks things
<well_laid_lawn> apparently ssh-agent is part of the gdm scripts that get run at login
<Vegar> hmm.. interesting
<Vegar> perhaps that is where it has to be disabled
<Vegar> thanks for the tip, well_laid_lawn
<well_laid_lawn> np:)
<Vegar> so both xfce _and_ gdm tries to start ssh-agent
<Vegar> and ssh-agent is in the openssh-client package
<Vegar> there's some really poor design going on here
<Vegar> aha
<Vegar> I found the bug
<Vegar> Sep 12 18:46:55 vegar-laptop gnome-keyring-daemon[1612]: couldn't set environment variable in session: The name org.gnome.SessionManager was not provided by any .service files
<kokoshmusun> how to move mac files to ubuntu, complete system
<xubuntu126> hola
<xubuntu126> como le hago para que xubuntu muestre de nuevo el gestor de ventanas?
<Fenixdeux> ach.. Sie haben linky in hier. #wikipedia-en habst ein policy "keine sprächende botter"
<Fenixdeux> warum nicht ich frage
<Fenixdeux> oops.. wrong channel
<Daniel_Paim> Hello World
<Daniel_Paim> Can you make for me a customized xubuntu linux version like mangaka linux?
<Daniel_Paim> My processos is a atom but atom sux for ubuntu live cd
<charlie-tca> Daniel_Paim: Have you tried the Xubuntu cd?
<charlie-tca> Unless you are using an ARM system, it should work
<Daniel_Paim> charlie-tca: Xubuntu pc dont are complete like super os or mangaka linux
<Daniel_Paim> mangaka linux and super os are ubuntu based
<charlie-tca> I am not familiar with either one of those.
<charlie-tca> Xubuntu is an official build based on Ubuntu, those probably have things in them that we can not do
<Sysi> you mean you want restricted-extras installed on livecd? that's illegal, they would be there otherly
<Daniel_Paim> Sysi: why super os or mangaka linux haves it?
<Daniel_Paim> In my country codecas arent illegal
<Sysi> they don't care about licensing
<Daniel_Paim> In live in brazil
<Daniel_Paim> ekaaty uses codecs by default
<Sysi> there are some distributions like that with xfce too, check mint
<Daniel_Paim> Sysi:  thanks
<Daniel_Paim> Sysi: why mint are illegal?
<Sysi> it technically isn't legal
<Daniel_Paim> Sysi: why?
<Sysi> though I guess licensing stuf isn't really directly illegal
<charlie-tca> Daniel_Paim: images we produce must be legal in every country, not just some of the countries
<Daniel_Paim> charlie-tca: Can you manke images in another country of me?
<Daniel_Paim> ;)
<charlie-tca> You can images for your country.
<charlie-tca> Xubuntu can not produce specialized country images
<Sysi> doesn't brazil require special version of openoffice because of licenses/trademarks/something
<Daniel_Paim> charlie-tca:  which country have all codecs by default?
<Daniel_Paim> i will go live
<Sysi> because installing that one package is so hard?
<Daniel_Paim> I dont like install linux. I use only in live dvd
<Daniel_Paim> Sysi:  I am a windows use. I use linux only in live dvd or live cd
<charlie-tca> Then you should make a live cd just for your own use
<Daniel_Paim> charlie-tca: hey you're boring. Could I do this favor. you will not be arrested for it.
<charlie-tca> This discussion is over. Please do not discuss it further.
<Daniel_Paim> charlie-tca:  =P
<Sysi> atom is too slow when you run from cd, right
<zus> hello, where would i go to learn how to create xfce gui?
<charlie-tca> zus: probably #xfce-devel ?
<zus> charlie-tca:  thanks.
<zus> is there a release date for xubuntu 11.10 yet?
<charlie-tca> October 13, according to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricReleaseSchedule
<zus> thanks.
<charlie-tca> yw
<Wizard> good evening
<aversion> Bonsoir :-)
<aversion> j'ai une petite question si quelqu'un peux m'aider
<moetunes> aversion:  there's a french channel
<Pici> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Unit193> He's already gone...
 * Pici should know better ;)
<B4ckBOne> Hi
<B4ckBOne> im trying to compile kaffeine, but it fails due to some xine check. Can sb help me out?
<TheSheep> B4ckBOne: why are you compiling it? just use the one from repository
<B4ckBOne> TheSheep: im compiling it against yavdr's libxine-dev with vdpau capabilities. to be able to see hd tv on my living room tv
<B4ckBOne> TheSheep: cmake runs  /usr/share/kde4/apps/cmake/modules/FindXine.cmake which checks for a version greater than 1.1.0
<B4ckBOne> my version number is: 1.2.0~hg20110831.1320-0yavdr0~natty
<B4ckBOne> thats from the yavdr ppa, which somehow breaks the check routine
<TheSheep> run 'sudo apt-get build-dep kaffeine' -- that should install all the needed dependencies
<B4ckBOne> TheSheep: ok thanks, did that. It installed: pkg-kde-tools python-scour, the ran "cmake " again, but it broke at the exact same spot
<TheSheep> then you either fix the version number, fix the checking script or report a bug in that ppa
<B4ckBOne> TheSheep: the easiest way would be to fix the checking script, i think
<TheSheep> you can event edit it to always think you have the right version
<B4ckBOne> TheSheep: http://pastie.org/2533947 thats the script. What would you change?
<TheSheep> what does your 'xine-config' return?
<TheSheep> xine-config --version
<TheSheep> sorry
<B4ckBOne> 1.1.90
<TheSheep> you see that commented out "if (true)" in line 31?
<TheSheep> comment out the line 30 and uncomment 31
<B4ckBOne> TheSheep: yes that was my try to fix it .. but  it did not
<B4ckBOne> TheSheep: it broke the whole check :-D
<TheSheep> well, comment out line 30 and 34 ten
<B4ckBOne> ok ill try now
<TheSheep> (and 31 too, of course)
 * TheSheep hates m4 and autotools
<B4ckBOne> TheSheep: another error occours CMake Error at CMakeLists.txt:25 (add_subdirectory):
<corvus> Hey, all. Relative newcomer to Linux here. I plan on installing an older GeForce MX400 in my older desktop in a couple of days. Does Xubuntu autodetect?
<corvus> Anyone?
<charlie-tca> I use MX4000 in my machines, it works quite well with the default drivers, but has no 3d
<corvus> Is that the 64 mb agp version?
<charlie-tca> I have one PCI model, which is dual vga output, and one agp model
<corvus> Did Xubuntu autodetect it?
<charlie-tca> yes
<charlie-tca> but I don't have the hardware drivers for it in Oneiric
<corvus> How are you liking Oneiric so far? Many differences between it and Natty?
<charlie-tca> Not many differences for us, no
<charlie-tca> I think it boots much faster, though
<corvus> Ah. Cool.
<charlie-tca> and it has a prettier plymouth splash screen
<corvus> Nice. Any idea when it's due for launch?
<charlie-tca> October 13
<Ciervo> hi
<charlie-tca> !hi | Ciervo
<ubottu> Ciervo: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<Ciervo> just wondering, how do I know the wireless drivers I'm using?
<Ciervo> I had some problems recently, like it is still connected to the access point but no internet connection
<Ciervo> (just had to reconnect to get it working again)
<charlie-tca> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Ciervo> and now, I've removed the closed broadcom drivers but wireless still working (rare?) and with the same behaviour
<Ciervo> so I'd like to remove whatever drivers are installed
<charlie-tca> Well, normally all the drivers are supplied by the kernel, and they are built in. If you installed a driver, when removing it, you have to restart to make the change take effect.
<Ciervo> yes, I did
<Ciervo> the thing is, it has to be the default drivers
<Ciervo> because on -sigh- Windows it works OK
<Ciervo> and now with an USB wifi works OK too
#xubuntu 2011-09-15
<raevol> no matter what i do synaptic is always quitting after i perform some package operation
<TheRedOctober> Greetings all.  I am getting an exception when I try to run arandr (xubuntu 11.04, just trying to get multihead working).  http://pastebin.com/sL1mSsj8
<ish> Anyway to bring color back to some panel icons?  For example, the dropbox one?
<gr8m8> ish:  try changing themes again
<ish> No go..  Was still on the default theme..  Its weird.  Skype has color, dropbox doesn't.  Empathy doesn't for that matter either.
<Wizzir> hi
<plouffe> the xubuntu logo right after the grub menu before the login screen is about 5 sizes too big (low resolution). How can I make it look good again?
<gigenieks> How can I be sure that my user belongs to "vboxuser" group?
<Sysi> "id" in terminal
<gigenieks> Sysi: have you used Virtualbox? I can't get USB to work in guest OS (XP SP3).
<Sysi> you need to have some additions installed
<Sysi> pure virtualbox OSE doesn't support usb, see vbox website
<gigenieks> I figured it out now.
<gigenieks> :)
<xubuntu734> Hi
<xubuntu734> I am totally new to linux and I'm trying to have myself set up with a lightweight distro for a 2.0 Intel 2 Duo with no frills 2 gigs of RAM. I intend to use this machine as my main computer for work and school and for recording and producing music in Ardour/Hydrogen/Seq24
<xubuntu734> could anyone help me out?
<madnick> xubuntu734: with what do you need help? :)
<xubuntu734> Picking out a distro.
<Sysi> xubuntu is nice and has great community
<madnick> Well, xubuntu would probably fit you quite fine, if not then there is lubuntu
<Sysi> I think there are other distributions too
<xubuntu734> I'm currently installing Xubuntu. Is there any way to make it "lighter wieght"?
<xubuntu734> I heard about this thing called "Fluxbox" and this other thing called "GNOME 3"
<madnick> Yes, Fluxbox will probably improve performance
<madnick> however, keep in mind it is not very user friendly
<Sysi> why do you need "more light" with 2GB RAM
<madnick> I have a similar computer as you, Intel Duo Core, and 1GB of RAM, it runs Xubuntu flawlessly
<xubuntu734> I dunno when I was using Windows for audio production everything required like 4 gigs of ram
<xubuntu734> Is stuff in Linux generally easier on the requirements?
<madnick> I have no idea about the programs you mentioned, but LMMS and Audacity is pretty low requirements
<xubuntu734> Oh really?
<xubuntu734> Wow. I used FLStudio
<xubuntu734> FLStudio is what LMMS is based on and it had crazy requiremens
<madnick> Yes certain moudles
<madnick> Are heavy, but not the main stuff
<xubuntu734> In LMMS is there a piano roll?
<madnick> You mean a "piano on the side"? If then, then yes there is :) (Not sure if the word might mean something else)
<xubuntu734> Well I mean being able to program a melody by clicking boxes
<xubuntu734> Like a "pattern".
<xubuntu734> Boxes that line up with a piano type thing going down the side.
<madnick> Yes it has that
<Pici> fyi: #ubuntustudio and #opensourcemusicians might have more info :)
<xubuntu734> How do I switch to #opensourcemusicians?
<Pici> /join #channelname
<raevol> anyone know what the equivalent of indicator-power is in 11.04? trying to get the battery indicator to show up in the indicator menu
<TheSheep> the indicator plugin
<raevol> do you happen to know the name of the package? or anything more about it? i have the indicator plugin, but it's not showing the battery
<raevol> or is it just that the battery indicator only works with gnome-power-manager/
<Sysi> add notification area to panel? I'm not sure if xfce4-power-manager supports indicators
<Sysi> xfce also has separate plugin for checking battery state
<raevol> i'm using the notification area icon for xfce-power-manager at the moment, but it's hideous, so i'm trying to get the indicator-menu one to work
<xubuntu703> hola, somebody speaks spanish ?
<TheSheep> !es | xubuntu703
<ubottu> xubuntu703: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #xubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #xubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Sysi> raevol: do you mean your icon theme lacks proper icon for it?
<raevol> Sysi: possibly, part of the issue is my notification area icons are 38 pixels
<TheSheep> Sysi: isn't xubuntu using the gnome power manager though?
<raevol> i notice that when they are 23 pixels, it uses a properly themed icon
<raevol> i'm using elementary Xubuntu Dark for icons
<TheSheep> raevol: you might want to file a bug for a missing icon :)
<Sysi> TheSheep: nope
<raevol> -_- ok
<raevol> elementary xubuntu doesn't seem to provide any icons for the battery
<Sysi> I think I had panel size 30 before icons started to get wrong
<raevol> ah ok they are elementary-mono-dark
<raevol> Sysi: the notification area has its own size setting, have you messed with that? also differs if you have the frame displaying or not
<raevol> so the larger sized icons in elementary-mono-dark are the ugly ones
<raevol> ugly being an opinion of mine, not an objective assesment
<raevol> maybe i'll just have to make my own icon theme
<TheSheep> raevol: try the tango generator
<TheSheep> raevol: it automates the most labourious part
<knobydobs> hi, when i run a game i get an error like this
<knobydobs> Initializing OpenGL display
<knobydobs> Estimated display aspect: 1.333
<knobydobs> ...setting mode 3: 640 480
<knobydobs> X Error of failed request:  BadLength (poly request too large or internal Xlib length error)
<knobydobs>   Major opcode of failed request:  65 (X_PolyLine)
<knobydobs>   Serial number of failed request:  13
<knobydobs>   Current serial number in output stream:  14
<charlie-tca> raevol: you need the xfce-battery-plugin
<_ToZ> knobydobs: see http://delogics.blogspot.com/2010/12/x-error-of-failed-request-badlength.html
<raevol> charlie-tca: hmm, i have that, specifically i am looking for support for the indicator menu, not the notification area
<charlie-tca> I thought it would work in either one?
<raevol> charlie-tca: perhaps it does? but it's not working for me at the moment, i am missing something
<maryfive> hello ! i would know if XFCE run in ubuntu because i m running it with Xubuntu but Xubuntu start wery difficult
<maryfive> hello charie-tca !
<maryfive> i change the grub
<maryfive> i make a update-grub
<maryfive> i see 3 line where the time is very long
<maryfive> but the n° of line change
<maryfive> very long on [0.421811] ou [0.77044] ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0 : enabling device (0004->0006)
<maryfive> i think it the line forward who make pb
<maryfive> but i don't see on the screen this line
<maryfive> i've make a attn but the screnn don't spot
<maryfive> stop (excuse)
<maryfive> hello ! i would know if XFCE run in ubuntu because i m running it with Xubuntu but Xubuntu start wery difficult
<knome> !patience | maryfive
<ubottu> maryfive: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<maryfive> i like Xubuntu with XFCE but please help me to star my PC, thank's, i will search on these site
<lighta> #j ubuntu-offtopic
<lighta> oups
<ryanmoore> hey guys. could anyone give me some hints as to how i'd set up a search box on my desktop for finding, well, any number of things on my desktop? I deleted the auto hidden panel at the bottom of the screen with a search thing and now I can't figure out how to get it back
<slarty> hello, new to irc, fairly new to xubuntu so just TESTING CONNECTION
<charlie-tca> slarty: Working fine
<slarty> ahh ty charlie-tca
<com64> I just installed Xubuntu 11.10 Beta 1, and I'm having some trouble getting swap to work. When I hibernate, my session isn't saved, as if I just shut down started normally.
<charlie-tca> That's a known issue in oneiric
<com64> hmn, shows up as unknown filesystem in gparted
<com64> I think I had the same problem with Linux Mint 10
<com64> strangely.
<com64> I also had a problem before where I had to move my swap partition to another location on the hard disk for it to work; it wouldn't work in a specific area. :S
<com64> BTW, I set up my partitions and mount points manually. I deleted my previous Linux partitions, shortened win7 partition, created new ones (one swap around 2.5 - 3 GB, one ext4 mounted as /) and mounted my win7 partition as /windows.
<com64> Also, Ubuntu Software Centre repeatedly crashes.
<com64> While installing software.
#xubuntu 2011-09-16
<charlie-tca> I always use apt-get install or Synaptic Package Manager
<com64> I've been using apt-get install because it's not working... I'm just installing a few things like Vim and emacs, so no big deal for now.
<com64> I think I may have fixed the swap problem. Just deleted partition, rebooted, made a new one exactly 3GB, should work; no sign of problems.
<munchluxe63> I can't shut down, hibernate, or suspend; a dialogue box displaying "shutdown failed, failed to suspend, not authorized" and then the session locks.
<munchluxe63> Using 11.10 Beta 1
<GridCube> you shouldnt use that
<GridCube> :P but if its for beta testing then you should
<munchluxe63> hm
<munchluxe63> well, too late now.
<munchluxe63> Have reported a few bugs though...
<munchluxe63> It was working fine before.
<munchluxe63> :S
<GridCube> :D
<GridCube> report it
<munchluxe63> I think it's due to my own error.
<munchluxe63> as it was working earlier
<munchluxe63> xfce4-power-manager --dump gives: Authorized to suspend: False ||  Authorized to hibernate: False || Authorized to shutdown: False || Authorized to spin down hard disks: False
<munchluxe63> I wonder how I could change this...
<munchluxe63> when I run command with sudo, shows as true
<Shirakawasuna> were you messing around w/ login manager stuff?
<munchluxe63> dunno
<munchluxe63> did nothing of the sort
<munchluxe63> but I think It may be linked to failed installing of certain packages
<munchluxe63> ie. update manager crashed
<munchluxe63> or ubuntu software centre
<munchluxe63> then the error reporter crashed =_=
<dreamsofreason> Any idea why Xubuntu 11.04 shows my older Dell 17" monitor as "default?" It also doesn't allow me to choose a resolution other than 1024x768 and 0.0 refresh rate.
<kokoshmusun> there is no about ubuntu button as in gnome.  how do I figure out which version of ubuntu I'm using?
<Sysi> in terminal: lsb_release
<kokoshmusun> "No LSB modules are available"
<bazhang> !version
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<kokoshmusun> "bash: !version: event not found"
<Sysi> what ubottu said
<Sysi> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #xubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<kokoshmusun> lsb_release -a ---> this works.
<bazhang> try lsb_release -a    <--- in terminal
<bazhang> heh
<kokoshmusun> I was worried about this: I have a 64-bit PC and I installed xubuntu on it.  Then I have a 32-bit laptop and I installed xubuntu on it from the same ISO.  Then I though, oh, did I install the 64-bit xubuntu on a 32-bit machine (it works fine).  So I don't which version, in terms of 64 or 32 bit, I'm using.  How do I figure that out?
<Sysi> uname -a
<Sysi> running 32bit is not bad, if you don't have 4GB or more RAM
<bazhang> its 32 bit if it worked on both
<kokoshmusun> x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<kokoshmusun> isn't that 64-bit
<kokoshmusun> How come it works on a 32-bit machine?
<bazhang> then the 32bit machine is 64bit
<kokoshmusun> ??????????? really.... how can I check that for sure?
<Sysi> same command and maybe pastebin output of 'lscpu'
<Sysi> or just see for yourself
<bazhang> lscpu?
<kokoshmusun> Architecture:          x86_64
<kokoshmusun> CPU op-mode(s):        32-bit, 64-bit
<kokoshmusun> CPU(s):                2
<kokoshmusun> Thread(s) per core:    1
<kokoshmusun> Core(s) per socket:    2
<kokoshmusun> CPU socket(s):         1
<kokoshmusun> NUMA node(s):          1
<kokoshmusun> Vendor ID:             GenuineIntel
<kokoshmusun> CPU family:            6
<kokoshmusun> Model:                 15
<kokoshmusun> Stepping:              13
<kokoshmusun> CPU MHz:               800.000
<kokoshmusun> L1d cache:             32K
<kokoshmusun> L1i cache:             32K
<Sysi> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<bazhang> so 64
<kokoshmusun> sorry for accidental flood, I don't know what pastebin is.  Anyway, it says CPU op-mode(s): 32-bit, 64-bit.
<kokoshmusun> So all this time, I thought this machine was 32 bit, but it's 64-bit.
<Sysi> (what ubottu said about pastebin)
<kokoshmusun> yeah, it takes me to launchpad and stuff.  it's okay, I'm not gonna paste anything, thanks for the help.
<kokoshmusun> how to trigger screensaver?  I'm listening to a podcast, it's unncessary for the screen to be on
<Sigmund86_> ci sono italiani?
<Daniel_Paim> Hello World. How to go to irc of UCK?
<Sysi> what's UCK?
<Daniel_Paim> Sysi: Ubuntu Customization Kit
<Daniel_Paim> I want create Ubuntu witch all instaled for my personal use Sysi
<Daniel_Paim> *with
<Daniel_Paim> Xubuntu
<Sysi> I guess there isn't separate channel for UCK-project and I haven't used it, hang on and see if somebody knows, if not you can try #ubuntu too
<charlie-tca> !ubuntu-customization-kit
<Pici> !uck
<ubottu> uck is a tool that helps you customise official Ubuntu Live CDs (including Kubuntu/Xubuntu and Edubuntu) to your needs. See http://uck.sourceforge.net/
<charlie-tca> Thank you
<Daniel_Paim> Pici: Which is better? UCK or remastersys?
<Pici> Daniel_Paim: Never used either, sorry.
<Daniel_Paim> anybody used UCK or Remastesys in xubuntu?
<robothebobo> Hi... am I in the right place for xubuntu help?
<Sysi> yes
<robothebobo> Cool. Thanks.
<robothebobo> Well, here's my thing. I just installed xubuntu on a machine that will be a home server. I have just one user account on it.
<robothebobo> I mostly access it via SSH, but occasionally VNC in as well.
<robothebobo> When I open the 'Time and Date' utility from the Xfce menu, it says 'not authorized to make changes'
<robothebobo> I can open it via the termial with 'sudo time-admin', and then I'm authorized, but just in the GUI, i'm not.
<charlie-tca> There is a lock in the middle bottom. Click it to enter your sudo password to make changes
<spacebug-> support for xubuntu 11.10 is that here or in #xubuntu+1 or something?
<charlie-tca> spacebug-: #ubuntu+1
<spacebug-> ok tnx
<robothebobo> The lock is 'greyed out', and doesn't do anytihng when clicked on.
<robothebobo> When I mouse over it, it says 'System policy prevents changes. Contact your system administrator'.
<spacebug-> hehe wow that was empty
<charlie-tca> I see
<charlie-tca> spacebug-: #ubuntu+1, not #xubuntu+1
<spacebug-> oh
<spacebug-> tnx
<robothebobo> I've installed ntpd via apt-get, so functionally it's not a big deal, but it's strange, for an almost out of the box config, isnt' it?
<charlie-tca> depends on what you did to get "almost"
<robothebobo> heh
<robothebobo> basically installed some services. cherokee, dropbox, transmission-daemon, openssh, etc
<robothebobo> Didn't change any account settings.
<robothebobo> is there a way to see what groups my account is a member of? Perhaps that is the issue?
<charlie-tca> The easiest way I found is looking in /etc/groups
<charlie-tca> but you can look in System -> Users and Groups for a gui, too
<kalle> Any ideas on how to disable numlock by default in xubuntu natty?
<kalle> It was disabled by default on my laptop until I connected an external keyboard
<charlie-tca> numlock is not enabled by default in Xubuntu
<genii-around> robothebobo: Issuing command: groups  also works
<kalle> I know. But now it is for some reason.
<kalle> on my system
<charlie-tca> just disable it on the keyboard, and save the session
<robothebobo> thanks - will check that.
<kalle> I'll try that, thanks!
<charlie-tca> It should then be disabled when yo login. Otherwise, maybe it is enabled in bios?
<robothebobo> so when I type $groups robothebobo, I get the response: robothebobo : robothebobo adm dialout cdrom plugdev lpadmin admin sambashare
<robothebobo> does that look normal?
<charlie-tca> I will look at a default installation, just a minute
<genii-around> robothebobo: That looks pretty normal, yes
<kalle> charlie-tca, that woked like a charm, thanks again!
<charlie-tca> kalle: you are welcome
<robothebobo> thanks
<zus> will this "looking glass" run on Xubuntu? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EjQ4Nza34ak&feature=related
<charlie-tca> I would guess it will if you have the correct video drivers installed
<knome> zus, as the topmost comment says, looking glass is a desktop environment. so that means you would just replace xfce with it. so it should work as much with ubuntu as xubuntu, but it wouldn't be xubuntu anymore
<zus> but i can still "choose" to log into XFCE, lookingglass, at login screen correct?
<knome> probably.
<zus> back in 9.04 when i got into ubuntu the 1 hour demo version of this video is what sold me, only i now i have decided to mess with diferent enviroments.
<zus> silly question, but is there a way to disable  "tapping" on the trackpads for laptops in xubuntu?
<charlie-tca> Should be able to do that using synaptic touchpad program
<Myrtti> ugh
<Myrtti> how many years old is that video...
<Myrtti> what, five years?
<zus> the looking glass one Myrtti
<zus> thanks charlie-tca
<Myrtti> inactive, made with java
<Myrtti> does not look good
<Sysi> half of the compiz stuff is pretty awful, still many people like it
<zus> i never knew or seen anything like it before 9.04 release.
<Myrtti> Sysi: compiz is still developed though
<Sysi> yeah
<xubuntu963> hi
<flopato> hey
<flopato> why does "sudo newgrp" make me root??
<Sysi> sudo
<flopato> yes but not temorary
<flopato> i am root till i exit
<Sysi> "man newgrp"
<Sysi> why did you run that if you don'y know what it does
<flopato> okay newgrp changes the gid
<flopato> but why does it change my uid??
<flopato> before "sudo newgrp" uid = 1000 after "sudo newgrp" the uid = 0
<flopato> newgrp without "sudo" has the expected behavior
<flopato> it changes my gid
<flopato> with "sudo" it only changes my uid
<flopato> no wait: with "sudo" it changes uid and gid to 0
<charlie-tca> which is root
<flopato> yes
<flopato> so why does newgrp do that?
<charlie-tca> I don't know, I haven't read man newgrp
<flopato> there's nothing about that behavior
<flopato> okay thats weird
<flopato> i even do not have to enter my userpassword
<flopato> i type "sudo newgrp" and i am root!
<knome> it's cached for 5 minutes if you type it once
<flopato> 5 min?
<flopato> on my notebook it is much shorter
<knome> afaik it's 5 minutes.
<flopato> okay ;)
<flopato> but did u try what i said before on your machine?
<knome> no
<knome> i don't know about newgrp either
<flopato> i am wondering if this is the normal behavior...
<flopato> okay
<knome> you can ask #ubuntu, since this isn't xubuntu specific. they might know the answer
<flopato> kk
<flopato> thx
<flopato> okay got the answer
<flopato> it is because "newgrp" opens a new terminal....and because "sudo" gives me root-rights temporary, this new shell is opend up with root rights
<flopato> okay bye have a nice day
<Solskogen> I've just installed Xubuntu oneiric and my login screen is pretty.... dull compared to earlier versions. is that correct or have i borked my system somehow?
<TheSheep> it's normal, there was a change of the login screen manager
<Solskogen> yeah, i've heard. I just find it a bit wierd to make it so dull :)
<Shirakawasuna> lightdm
<Shirakawasuna> maybe they'll improve it at the last minute?
<Solskogen> hope so :)
<knome> how does one save VLC audio settings?
<knome> they seem to get lost on every boot
<knome> :)
<knome> :(
<GridCube> mmm good question
<GridCube> knome, >tools >preferences?
<knome> yes, i can change those and save, and it works until i boot the pc
<GridCube> oh
<GridCube> i see
<knome> yeah. it's kind of annoying.
<knome> if you come up with a solution, feel free to ping me. i'll be off for today
<GridCube> :) will do
<knome> see you!
<GridCube> and you
#xubuntu 2011-09-17
<X-Hunter> how much ram is needed for xubuntu 11.4 live?
<charlie-tca> more than 256MB to get it to login in oneiric
<X-Hunter> is 504MB enough?
<charlie-tca> according to http://xubuntu.org/getubuntu you can run it in 256MB
<X-Hunter> awesome
<ChristopherNG> Hello!
<ChristopherNG> Or wait is saying "Hello" offtopic?
<ChristopherNG> !ot
<ubottu> #xubuntu is the Xubuntu support channel, #xubuntu-devel for discussion regarding development of Xubuntu, and #xubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<cappy> I'm having trouble with my audio, I've installed xubuntu 10.04 using the alternative install iso. I'm following this troubleshooter https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting . [code]find /lib/modules/`uname -r` | grep snd[/code] produces no output so I believe [code]sudo aptitude install linux-ubuntu-modules-`uname -r` linux-generic[/code] sould be the next step but apt tells me there is no package by that name available. could someone please he
<cappy> lp.
<moetunes> !find linux
<ubottu> Found: doc-linux-html, doc-linux-text, grub, libhyphen-dev, libselinux1, libselinux1-dev, linux-backports-modules-net-2.6.38-8-generic, linux-backports-modules-net-2.6.38-8-generic-pae, linux-firmware, linux-headers-2.6.38-8 (and 177 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=linux&searchon=names&suite=natty&section=all
<moetunes> what does   uname -r   return?
<cappy> one second
<cappy> 2.6.32-33-generic
<moetunes> cappy:  which xubuntu version are you using?
<cappy> 10.04
<cappy> i installed it using the low ram alternate iso
<moetunes> have you ran an update and upgrade yet?
<cappy> the software manager found a lot of updates and I installed them all with no problems
<moetunes> !find generic 10.04
<ubottu> 10.04 is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, maverick, maverick-backports, maverick-proposed, medibuntu, natty, natty-backports, natty-proposed, oneiric, oneiric-backports, oneiric-proposed, partner, stable, testing, unstable
<moetunes> !find generic maverick
<ubottu> Found: libevas-svn-06-engines-core, linux-backports-modules-alsa-2.6.35-22-generic, linux-backports-modules-alsa-2.6.35-22-generic-pae, linux-backports-modules-net-2.6.35-22-generic, linux-backports-modules-net-2.6.35-22-generic-pae, linux-backports-modules-wireless-2.6.35-22-generic, linux-backports-modules-wireless-2.6.35-22-generic-pae, linux-headers-lbm-2.6.35-22-generic, linux-headers-lbm-2.6.35-22-generic-pae, texlive-generic-recommended (and 148 o
<cappy> you mean I should do sudo apt-upgrade and sudo apt-update ?
<moetunes> yep you should be on the 35 kernel
<cappy> hang on I'll try is
<cappy> did both sudo apt-get upgrade and update, no changes needed
<cappy> i just got the most recent iso to my nknowledge from the official site
<moetunes> !find 2.6.32-33-generic
<ubottu> Package/file 2.6.32-33-generic does not exist in natty
<moetunes> !find 2.6.32-33-generic maverick
<ubottu> Package/file 2.6.32-33-generic does not exist in maverick
<moetunes> !find 2.6.32-33-generic lucid
<ubottu> Found: linux-headers-2.6.32-33-generic, linux-headers-2.6.32-33-generic-pae, linux-image-2.6.32-33-generic, linux-image-2.6.32-33-generic-pae, linux-backports-modules-alsa-2.6.32-33-generic, linux-backports-modules-alsa-2.6.32-33-generic-pae, linux-backports-modules-compat-wireless-2.6.34-2.6.32-33-generic, linux-backports-modules-compat-wireless-2.6.34-2.6.32-33-generic-pae, linux-backports-modules-compat-wireless-2.6.35-2.6.32-33-generic, linux-backpor
<moetunes> you're using lucid 9.10 then if that's the kernel you have
<moetunes> !lucid
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004 - Supported until April 2013 (Desktop), April 2015 (Server)
<moetunes> oops my bad
<cappy> when I click on the information icon on the top left of the screen it loads a firefox tab which says : Welcome to Xubuntu 10.04 LTS!
<moetunes> tep
<moetunes> tepyep
<moetunes> yep
<cappy> no worries man you seem busy, thanks for the responses
<moetunes> there's apt-cache search to get the right package name
<cappy> ok I'll give that a go.
<cappy> that didn't turn up anything, the page I'm reading says :You should see a whole list of items come up. If you don't, it means that the upgrade process missed installing the kernel modules for sound. To fix this, type this at the command line:
<moetunes> you missed a - in your first message about that
<moetunes> ]sudo aptitude install linux-ubuntu-modules-`uname -r` linux-generic[
<moetunes>                                                            ^
<cappy> ok thanks hang on
<moetunes> sudo aptitude install linux-ubuntu-modules-`uname -r`-linux-generic
<moetunes> !find linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.32-33-generic
<ubottu> Package/file linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.32-33-generic does not exist in natty
<cappy> I keep getting the same response: Couldn't find any package whose name or description matched "linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.32-33-generic-linux-generic"
<moetunes> !find linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.32-33-generic lucid
<ubottu> Package/file linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.32-33-generic does not exist in lucid
<cappy> and: Couldn't find any package whose name or description matched "linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.32-33-generic-linux-generic"
<moetunes> !find linux-ubuntu-modules lucid
<ubottu> Package/file linux-ubuntu-modules does not exist in lucid
<moetunes> !find modules lucid
<ubottu> Found: libsasl2-modules, libsasl2-modules-sql, linux-backports-modules-alsa-2.6.32-21-generic, linux-backports-modules-alsa-2.6.32-21-generic-pae, linux-backports-modules-wireless-2.6.32-21-generic, linux-backports-modules-wireless-2.6.32-21-generic-pae, linux-image-2.6.32-21-386, linux-image-2.6.32-21-generic, linux-image-2.6.32-21-generic-pae, linux-image-2.6.32-21-virtual (and 309 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=modules&searchon=nam
<edson> Hello
<edson> I need help.
<well_laid_lawn> edson: you tell about your issue in these support channels
<well_laid_lawn> there's
<well_laid_lawn> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<well_laid_lawn> :)
<edson> My system like "freezes" when I don't use the mouse for like 8 secs
<well_laid_lawn> try the X log in /var/log/Xorg.0.log and in ~/.xsession-errors
<well_laid_lawn> see if they give a clue
<well_laid_lawn> it's not normal behaviour tho
<edson> Yeah, I hate it when I watch movies. I need to do something on my keyboard or mouse just to watch it continuously.
<edson> How do I do that X log stuff?
<well_laid_lawn> in thunar just browse to the /var/log directory
<well_laid_lawn> open the Xorg.o.log file and check near the end
<well_laid_lawn> s/.o./.0./
<edson> Okay so I just opened the log and I don't know what to look for?
<well_laid_lawn> you coould paste it in a pastebin
<well_laid_lawn> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<well_laid_lawn> put xsession-errors in that to
<edson> http://paste.ubuntu.com/691309/
<well_laid_lawn> ok one min
<well_laid_lawn> that seems fine
<well_laid_lawn> I guess there's a dpms setting that's not right
<edson> How do I fix it?
<edson> Is this related the spin down hdd stuff?
<edson> Does my HDD rests when the computer is idle?
<well_laid_lawn> depends on some settings
<well_laid_lawn> first off I'd try just renmaing the xfce4 config in ~/.config and logging out/in
<well_laid_lawn> it has some X settings in there and they're not always the best
<edson> rename the xfce4 folder?
<well_laid_lawn> yep
<edson> Is it safe?
<well_laid_lawn> sure it's safe
<well_laid_lawn> a new directory will be created
<well_laid_lawn> and it'll have another go at the settings it chooses
<edson> Okay, thank you sir.
<kokoshmusun> where are the startup apps listed, I want to modify the apps that are launched at login
<moylan1> settings -> settings manager -> session and startup -> application autostart
<kokoshmusun> thanks
<GridCube> my computer shutdown its self :(
<charlie-tca> Oh-oh
<charlie-tca> Have you got it set to in power manager?
<GridCube> no, i was shuting down a vbox
<GridCube> and pow! reboot
<charlie-tca> the whole computer?
<charlie-tca> ouch
<charlie-tca> could be a one time deal, though
<GridCube> i hope
<charlie-tca> If it happens again, I would rnu a memory test on it
<GridCube> okay
<Guest24672> Hi for some reason when I type it's always slow to respond and half of what I type gets lost
<qpnaosc> hello
<qpnaosc> I have a question... couldn't find it on the internet
<qpnaosc> it is this: I am trying to install the adobe flash plugin for firefox
<qpnaosc> but I cannot find the firefox plugin folder
<qpnaosc> I have unpackaged the .tar.gz file
<qpnaosc> can anybody help me?
<qpnaosc> or know of an easier way to do it?
<Sysi> install xubuntu-restricted-extras if you want mp3 too or flashplugin-installer
<qpnaosc> thanks
<qpnaosc> where's that?
<qpnaosc> hm, found it in the Ubuntu package search
<qpnaosc> but I am a n00b
<qpnaosc> and do not understand this page:
<qpnaosc> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=xubuntu-restricted-extras
<Myrtti> you don't need to download it from the web
<Myrtti> use the package manager
<qpnaosc> ah
<Myrtti> System - Ubuntu Software Center
<Myrtti> or System - Synaptic
<Myrtti> either would work
<qpnaosc> cheers
<qpnaosc> I think I'm going to have to reinstall xubuntu, though... my last update was interrupted
<qpnaosc> so I'll hopefully see y'all later!
<GridCube> qpnaosc, you don't need to manually installit
<switch101> how to remove last panel in xfce?
<FrozenFire> Go to Panel Preferences, select it in the dropdown, and click the remove button.
<switch101> FrozenFire: Yeah the remove button is greyed out if you only have one panel.
<Sysi> it should ask if you want to kill panel, but you can do that manually too
<Sysi> if you dislike autohiding panel
<Sysi> "killall xfce4-panel"
<switch101> Sysi: I can just add this to my startup programs?
<Sysi> you shouldn't need to do it after one time
<switch101> Sysi: Thanks
<Sysi> rm -rm ~/.cache/sessions and save session on logout, with the tap on logout window
<xubuntu907> нихерасебе
<Sysi> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<knome> Sysi, bah. you beat me.
<xubuntu907> !ru
<Sysi> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #xubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<knome> xubuntu907, write '/join #ubuntu-ru' (without the single quotes) to join the russian channel
<jbu> hi all...thinking of trying xubuntu.  wondering what people thought of the default apps?  how are the file browsers, irc apps, text editor, etc?  are they really really basic or can I expect them to be somewhat advanced?
<knome> they are basic
<Myrtti> however as with normal Ubuntu you can install whatever you want from the repos that scratches your itch
<knome> sure :)
<knome> (hey Myrtti o/)
<Sysi> jbu: kinda hard to say what you refer to with "advanced" or "basic", they're quite usual apps
<jbu> Sysi, like for example, does the file browser do previews? do any default apps have tabs? is the text editor anywhere near the adv features of kate?
<jbu> etc
<knome> Sysi, as far as the xfce idea goes, apps should have as little and as meaningful configuration options as possible
<knome> jbu, the text editor is more like notepad
<jbu> i see
<knome> jbu, firefox + thuberbird for the web
<knome> jbu, file browser supports previews, yeah
<jbu> knome, thanks
<knome> np
<jbu> oh is xubuntu supposed to boot up faster than ubuntu?
<knome> yes
<Sysi> actually login but yeah
<FrozenFire> Why does my system refuse to remember my browser preference? Every time I start my system, I have to set Chrome as my default browser.
<Myrtti> how do you set it?
<FrozenFire> I've tried both when it asks me to choose a default browser, and I've also edited it in the Preferred Applications settings menu.
<FrozenFire> Each session, it forgets the setting entirely.
#xubuntu 2011-09-18
<xubuntu711> I got a big problem with my GRUB can anyone help, please?
<gostumpy> Hello!
<gostumpy> I am having difficulty installing drivers for a rosewill rnx-n150pc wireless card
<gostumpy> I found a guide online, but sudo apt-get install gcc build-essential isn't working
<gostumpy> and I think that's a fairly important part of the process
<GridCube> gostumpy, is is
<GridCube> it is
<GridCube> gostumpy, how is not working?
<gostumpy> lol
<gostumpy> thanks for responding, just figure dout my stupid error
<gostumpy> apparently it's installed already
<gostumpy> or something
<gostumpy> sudo make wasn't working, but I just realized I should be in the driver folder, not the folder containing the config file
<gostumpy> stupid mistakes usually cause a lot of headache, LOL
<GridCube> indeed
<gostumpy> hopefully this will wokr
<gostumpy> Ok, hit a roadblock
<gostumpy> I am supposed to type sudo ifconfig ra0 inet up
<gostumpy> and I get "ra0: error while getting interfce flags: No such device
<GridCube> gostumpy, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1677136
<GridCube> gostumpy, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1814054
<gostumpy> ok, trying to add to blacklist.conf and it won't let me save, saying "Can't open file to write"
<gostumpy> thinking it's a permissions problem, but ?
<gostumpy> guh such a linux newb.. what is the command in terminal to add to a file?
<gostumpy> going to try restarting first :p
<gostumpy> still get this "Can't open file to write" when I try to save blacklist.conf :(
<ToZ> gostumpy, you need elevated privledges to write to that file. Try with "gksudo gedit blacklist.conf" (no quotes from command line)
<charlie-tca> Let's use mousepad or leafpad in Xubuntu
<gostumpy> aha!
<gostumpy> worked!
<gostumpy> thanks :)
<charlie-tca> gedit is gnome, and not installed by default in Xubuntu
<ToZ> oops, forgot which channel i was in.
<gostumpy> yeah, googling all my error messages is working :)
<gostumpy> still not connecting to my wireless
<gostumpy> rebooting worked!
<gostumpy> it can finally see the wireless networks available
<gostumpy> YES! worked :)
<gostumpy> lol
<gostumpy> 267 updates available
<gostumpy> brb, going to connect on that comp :)
<GoStumpy> Hurray
<GridCube> :D
<GridCube> it worked?!
<GoStumpy> Yup!  Restarted and it detected wireless networks :)
<GoStumpy> downloading the 267 updates now, LOL
<GridCube> :D
<GridCube> awesome :D i like helping people
<GoStumpy> Breath some life into this machine my Dad gave me
<GoStumpy> P4 2.4ghz, 1.5gb ram
<GoStumpy> he bought a 27" IMAC
<GridCube> thats pretty impresive
<GridCube> D: 27" I mac? D:
<madnick> My friend got one too, webpages look so silly in that resolution :P
<GoStumpy> My main computer has a 22" widescreen, now I'm on a 17" normal monitor... Feel like I'm missing 6"
<GoStumpy> Ohhh, thats what she said
<JjC2011> !Time
<ubottu> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<Shirakawasuna> hmm. To get global menus working in xfce, do I need indicator-applet-appmenu?
<Shirakawasuna> it has a ton of dependencies
<X-Hunter> how do i install a downloaded exefile
<X-Hunter> itkeeps trying to usearchive manager
<Shirakawasuna> lol, impatient!
<bkerensa> .
<richard_iii> hey a question about bash.  I'm coming from ubuntu, and i press tab twice, and bash types in the filename 4 me.  why is that not working 4 me in xubuntu 11.04 TIA!
<Sysi> richard_iii: it should work on xubuntu too
<richard_iii> i figured it out.  in ubuntu, tab cycles through the possible "completions" and in xubuntu it doesn't.  Whew!!
<fyret> good day to everyone!
<knome> hey
<fyret> I'd need some troubleshooting - I just installed 11.04 on an 10'' netbook yesterday, worked fine after install
<fyret> now however: desktop picture seems to be covered by the same picture (originally I have it centered, now it is stretched, and I can#t seem to be able to change it)
<knome> fyret, did you right-click the desktop and select "desktop settings" - you have a "style" -dropdown box there
<fyret> and the frames of open windows lack the minimize, hide, exit symbols
<fyret> by rifhtclicking desktop I get only "change desktop background"
<fyret> (sorry typo) - and I can#t change anything there
<knome> just to make sure - are you sure you are running the xubuntu session
<fyret> I am (I tried xfce though, but it's the same issues there)
<fyret> another feature: open windows are kinda glued to top-left corner
<knome> okay. now press alt+f2 and run 'xfdesktop' and see if that fixes the desktop issue first
<knome> a-ha. then press alt+f2 and run 'xfwm4'
<knome> that should fix the window border problem
<fyret> do I do both of those?
<knome> sure
<fyret> ok, thanks, I did get my panel back
<knome> was the desktop problem solved too?
<fyret> however, I still can#t move that window by dragging it
<fyret> and no, the desktop is still the same. if it helps: when I boot, and also after running "xfwm4", the original desktop as I set it, briefly appeared
<fyret>  /appears
<knome> hmm, try "xfwm4 --replace"
<fyret> but is then "covered" by the stretched one
<knome> are you using nautilus?
<fyret> it's a file manager, right?
<knome> yes
<fyret> so no, I don't think so. I have a fm that is actually called "file manager", and I use thunar
<knome> okay, just asking because nautilus tends to steal the desktop unless you run it with a specific argument
<knome> did you run xfwm4 --replace? did that help?
<fyret> (xfwm4 --replace didn't do anything -- I'll try to once again change the desktop via settings)
<fyret> ooh wrong info -- I _can_ move windows on the desktop
<knome> :)
<fyret> but I still can't change the desktop itself, by no means that are obvious to myself
<knome> what happens if you run 'xfdesktop-settings'?
<fyret> the desktop settings window appears that I reach via the panel dropdown menu (I mean same one) but still, any changes on desktop background take no effect
<toomai> anyone know if there is a channel for thunderbird?
<knome> toomai, mozilla has their own irc network
<toomai> knome: ah, okay....thanks
<fyret> should I do anything as root there? o.O
<Myrtti> have you enabled root account?
<fyret> mmh, well I guess so, as I have installed a few things as root. (or maybe I just have no idea xD)
<Myrtti> did you set up a root password?
<fyret> ayup I did
<Myrtti> did you log in as root?
<Myrtti> or rather, have you logged in as root?
<Myrtti> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Myrtti> every time someone sets the root password in Ubuntu, an angel cries
<knome> that's why Myrtti cries so much
<Myrtti> and every time someone logs in to GUI as root in any Linux distro, I cry
<fyret> em, I am afraid I am not sure xD I did log in by typing my root password, but I still need to sudo / am asked for root pw if I do stuff
<Myrtti> right
<Myrtti> good luck then
<fyret> so. thanks for the things fixed so far...
<fyret> I suppose the unchangeable desktop remains a mystery then?
<knome> what Myrtti means is that we don't support systems with the root account enabled
<Myrtti> well, we can support them as far as disable the root account password
<Myrtti> but if you've logged in as root to XFCE or Gnome or any other Graphical Desktop system, then the chances are that permissions and settings in the system have gone beyond our skills of helping
<fyret> hmmmkay I see
<fyret> I am sorry that I cause troubles - I#d be eager to do things right though
<Myrtti> and I've seen this happen often enough that I knew to ask you if you had enabled root account and had logged in with it
<fyret> so, when I do a clean install, what would be the first thing to do then?
<Myrtti> don't be sorry for us, we're sorry for you
<fyret> I got that much -.-
<Myrtti> don't enable root password and don't log in as root :-D
<Myrtti> you should be able to do everything you need without it
<knome> you ARE ablo to
<knome> able
<fyret> so that is the part in the install where I am asked if I want to be asked for a password each time I login?
<knome> no
<knome> the install will not ask you anything about the root account
<fyret> so how is it possible that I accidentally am root?
<knome> maybe you followed some tutorial that told you to do so
<fyret> I didn't - I installed the system and gladly thereby used the lice cd (from usb, if that did matter)
<fyret> *live cd
<knome> Myrtti, maybe you know how to check if root account is enabled
<lukinfore> afair gdm root login is disabled by default
<fyret> I didn't change a bit in usergroups or permissions
<lukinfore> so to unable it you should make some conf editing
<lukinfore> *en
<fyret> all I did so far was install stuff, and there I was asked for a password that I had made while install
<lukinfore> dunno about lightdm though
<lukinfore> its not root password
<lukinfore> just user one
<fyret> aaah-ha
<fyret> then I confused you there :S
<lukinfore> ups
<fyret> so, when I do something with "sudo" - I am not asked the root password?
<knome> no
<knome> that's the right way to do things
<well_laid_lawn> sudo asks for your users password
<fyret> thanks for clearing that up
<lukinfore> any user in default admin or sudo group can do anything as root
<fyret> well ok then. then I suppose I _am_ able to be helped xD
<fyret> not that I am that much troubled by my borked desktop appearance, I am just puzzled how the hell that happened
<fyret> and why I can't change it anymore.
<fyret> will reboo and see what happens
<fyret> *<.> rebooT
<fyret> hellu again
<fyret> thanks again for the help. before rebooting I double-checked about Nautilus, and yes, it was there
<fyret> so I removed it - now everything seems to be fine.
<knome> okay, good
<knome> save your session the next time you log out so nautilus won't pop up
<knome> (unless you completely unistalled it)
<fyret> (yeah I did uninstall, I prefer thunar anyway)
<fyret> so have a good day - bye!
<LiminyFresh> can anyone help me, I cant get my partition resize to work in the boot cd of lucid lynx
<preben_> I'm trying to setup two monitors. I have an ATI card. I set them up as a big desktop so I can drag windows between them with amdcccle. When I logout gdm shows it correctly, but as soon as I login to xfce4 the displays are messed up and the second display is a clone of the first. How can I fix this? I have spent the last 12 hours trying to get this to work :-(
<Sysi> propietrary driver?
<preben_> fglrx
<preben_> wait to test sth. I'll be right back just need to log out/in again
<preben_> YEEEESS!!!
<preben_> in ~/.config/xfce4/xfconf/xfce-perchannel-xml/displays.xml
<preben_> I had to manually change the <property name="X" type="int" value="0"/> to <property name="X" type="int" value="1921"/> for the second display
<preben_> i guess this is an option missing in the settings->desktop GUI
<preben_>  bye
<renan> hello, is there a way to make the xubuntu's 11.04 sound preference menu bypass the system sound volume limit of 100% like on ubuntu 11.04?
<renan> anybody?
<gordoleon> hello
<gordoleon> anyone can help me with a graphics problem?
<macer1> !problem | gordoleon
<ubottu> gordoleon: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<charlie-tca> !anyone
<ubottu> A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<ToZ> renan, On my system I have 2 playback channels, Master and PCM. When Master is at full, I can further adjust PCM to get another "boost" of volume.
<renan> ToZ, hmm
<renan> ToZ, the volume can be much higher than that by ubuntus menu
<luxhart> Hello, I have an issue regarding display on both Xubuntu and Lubuntu. Would anyone like to help?
<charlie-tca> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<charlie-tca> If you tell what the problem actually is, if anyone knows, they will respond.
<luxhart> When I try going into TTY1-6 (ctrl-alt-Fn), my monitor (Samsung) displays...
<charlie-tca> That sounds normal
<charlie-tca> It should never be blank
<luxhart> "not supported mode". I've searched a couple places
<luxhart> sorry, I'm a bit slow
<luxhart> Okay, continuing...
<luxhart> I've come across a link that tells me to append the file menu.lst and append the line where you have to type vga=ask. However, there were no files named /boot/grub/menu.lst. So I ran the command "sudo grub-mkconfig > /boot/grub/menu.lst". I took a look into the file, but it doesn't seem to be a place for "vga=ask". I've done this before with ease on Tinycore Linux. Would you like me to post the menu.lst contents?
<charlie-tca> so, you now have mixed grub1 and grub2
<charlie-tca> under grub2, there is no menu.lst file. all configuration changes are done in either /etc/default/grub or /etc/grub.d
<charlie-tca> so, I would remove those changes, and then try making the change to /etc/default/grub
<luxhart> Okay, I'll try doing that right now. Thanks.
<charlie-tca> Have you installed the hardware video driver?
<charlie-tca> from the desktop, look in menu -> settings -> Additional drivers or menu -> System -> Additional drivers and see if there is one.
<luxhart> Oh, I'm running Xubuntu 11.04 btw. Hold on...
<luxhart> okay, the last thing I've done was install the nvidia graphics driver (current version). It now says "This driver is activated but not currently in use".
<charlie-tca> You clicked the activate button?
<charlie-tca> Then you must restart for the change to take effect
<luxhart> I have done this this morning.
<luxhart> I mean, yes, I have rebooted
<luxhart> shall I post my system specs as well as my problem over for clarity?
<charlie-tca> when you highlight the driver, what button is there to left of the "activated but not in use"?
<luxhart> To the left, there is a green circle and another button "Help". To the right, there is "Remove" and "Close"/
<luxhart> .
<charlie-tca> hm, now it is past my knowledge. If no one else can help here, I would suggest #ubuntu-beginners, where there are some very knowledgeable people.
<luxhart> okay, thank you very much. Sorry for the confusion. I'll post more details about my problems in the future to avoid that.
<charlie-tca> Good luck
<skcud> Is there any way to check which application is using the GPU the most?
<GridCube> 2 ways
<GridCube> skcud, you can open a terminal and use top
<GridCube> or you can launch the system monitor
<GridCube> i think is in System
<skcud> Would high CPU usage cause high GPU usage too?
<GridCube> oooo gpu
<GridCube> skcud, are you using nvidia?
<skcud> Yeah
<GridCube> nvidia-smi -a
<GridCube> nvidia-settings -q all
<GridCube> those should tell you stuff
<GridCube> i can't read it, because i don't understand hardware language :P
<skcud> Neither do I. I'm seeing high temperature on my GPU and I'm trying to figure out what is causing it
<skcud> But that helps. So thanks :)
<GridCube> skcud, http://developer.nvidia.com/nvidia-perfkit
<GridCube> :D
<skcud> Ah! sweet! thanks heaps GridCube
<GridCube> :D you are welcom
<GridCube> +e
<ikonia> last alexdevil
<charlie-tca> huh?
<charlie-tca> ikonia: wrong window?
<Arpad2> hello
<Arpad2> I have a pendrive which doesnt allow me to add or delete any file,
<Arpad2> not even as root
<TheSheep> Arpad2: check if it has a switch for write-protection
<Arpad2> the dvb-t set top box could make records on it
<Arpad2> I think it doesnt have such swichû
<Sysi> reformat it
<Arpad2> I thought that as last resort, but no other solution
<Arpad2> it seems as if it would be lockes
<Arpad2> -d
<Sysi> formatting is basic stuff, just copy what you have there
<Arpad2> ok
<GridCube> !ipod
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<GridCube> !RockBox
<ubottu> rockbox is an open source firmware replacement for audio players from Archos, iRiver, Apple (iPod), and iAudio. See http://www.rockbox.org/ to get started!
#xubuntu 2012-09-10
<G__81> hi
<joever> hi guys
<G__81> i am having a system with xubuntu installed (12.04) and i face issues with shortcuts, especially the terminal does not get maximized when i press Alt+ F7
<G__81> anyone facing this problem ?
<biuffon> hi
<joever> does anyone can help me with how to make xubuntu run faster? 12.04
<joever> please thanks :)
<Mathias> is there a way to boot up from a cd via grub?
<Mathias> i kind of messed it up
<baizon> insert the cd and boot from it :)
<Mathias> i can't
<G__81> why is that some of the keyboard shortcuts are broken in xubuntu
<G__81> i am using 4.10 but i saw the same problem with 4.8 as well
<recon_lap> G__81: 4.10? anyway, do you mean media keys by keyboard shortcuts?
<G__81> the maximize key is broken which i saw especially and few others.
<G__81> the Alt+F7 does not work
<G__81> if you change it to something else it works for that session and once you reboot it stops working again
<recon_lap> G__81: http://xubuntu.org/news/12-04-release/#defaultshortcuts
<G__81> recon_lap, yes i have seen that . Try out the Alt+F7 one Maximizing the window it does not work
<recon_lap> G_81: did you upgrade? if so read the know issues.
<G__81> recon_lap, i installed 4.8 and it didnt work and then upgraded to 4.10 it still does not work
<recon_lap> G_81: your right, seems like it's fubar , maybe someone with more exp will help
<recon_lap> I reset to defaults and F5,F6,F7 all dont do anything
<recon_lap> opps, I take that back , f7 does not do anything
<apm1> recon_lap, thinkpad ?
<recon_lap> no, aspire
<apm1> "god" save people from acer :D
<apm1> recon_lap, new ?
<apm1> ^if you can return it :D
<recon_lap> apm, laptop is over 4 years old and still limping along :)
<apm1> recon_lap, netbook ?
<apm1> what distro ? xubuntu ?
<recon_lap> aspire 6930g with nvedia 6800 , xubuntu
<apm1> nvidia geforce 6800 huh nice :)
<apm1> my nvidia machine owns my ati  bigtime
<recon_lap> don't see any of the f-5 f-6 or f-7 shortcuts in the keyboard setting app
<apm1> recon_lap, do you have a "fn" key on your aspire ?
<recon_lap> yep, spent the extra when buying it
<apm1> ?
<apm1> the function key is present or not ?
<recon_lap> apm1: I got the fn key, I spent extra to get the nvidia video card
<apm1> ok
<apm1> try holding fn key and then press f1,f2...
<recon_lap> apm1, they work, but fn-7 turns my screen off
<recon_lap> fn-f7
<apm1> fn-f7 is genrally mapped for your vga cable port output at least on my thinkpad it is
<recon_lap> well, it's G__81 who wants the alt-f7 key to work
<Sysi> winkey + B is so much better :P
<recon_lap> I'd be happy to see the functions operate and documented ;)
<recon_lap> and/as
<Mathias> yay, i managed to boot from usb via grub :P
<recon_lap> hmm, might have to re-login to get changes to work, brb
<recon_lap> nope, alt-f7 not maximizing windows
<Mathias> ;3~
<Mathias> lol, that's what alt+f7 does in irssi :P
<TheSheep> recon_lap: all the keys are configured in the window manager settings and you can view them there
<Mathias> try alt+f10
<Mathias> alt+f9 minimizes and alt+f10 maximizes
<Mathias> or normalizes?
<Mathias> unmaximizes*
<torax> Hey, Can the keyboard used to install xubuntu effect the system keyboard layout of the installed system?
<Sysi> alt F7 set for maximizing works fine for me
<Sysi> 4.10 on 12.04
<TheSheep> torax: not, but it may affect it
<recon_lap> Mathias: alt - f10 maximizes alright, but why do the release not say that alt-f7 does this?
<recon_lap> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseNotes/Xubuntu
<TheSheep> torax: you can't effect a keyboard with software, unless it's software in a keyboard factory
<torax> Because I have installed xubuntu on 2 computers with logitech K250 and had "bug" in both that it uses us layout and I cannot change login screen keyboard layout from anywhere. But when I installed xubuntu from same media to same computer with another keyboard the layout worked
<Mathias> doesn't that just depend on what you choose under the installation?
<torax> yes, thats why this is so weird
<TheSheep> torax: you choose the keyboard layout during the installation, in the installer
<recon_lap> well. my keyboard layout is set to irish
<torax> TheSheep: I always chose finnish keyboard
<recon_lap> Top of the morning to all of ya ;)
<Mathias> i always choose norwegian keyboard
<Mathias> weird isn't it?
<recon_lap> begor it tis
<recon_lap> G__81: does alt-f10 work for you?
<recon_lap> cant seem to find where the FX shortcut keys are set, they dont show in keyboard setting
<torax> TheSheep: approaching from different angle, where does one set login screen keyboard layout
<ekkos> I have (two) problems with Xubuntu/Xfce (not sure which to adress..). a) When mounting a cryptsetup drive it accepts the key and mounts just fine. But tells me that there is a job pending on /dev/md-1 (i dont have a mdadm raid). and b) The places menu does not display an icon for the cryptsetup drive.
<ekkos> Does anybody know a solution for these problems ?
<TheSheep> torax: you have an icon in the upper left corner to change it, and the default is the system's default, which you can change with 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration'
<ekkos> oh. i just noticed about /dev/md-0 : /dev/mapper is a symlink to it
<ekkos> /dev/mapper/{uuid}
<recon_lap> G__81: ok, found the keyboard shortcuts, they are in System Setting -> Window Manager -> Keyboard
<recon_lap> Alt-F7 is in there as maximize window but it does not work :(
<recon_lap> alt f-10 is not in there but it maximizes the window ???
<G__81> recon_lap, you can delete the shortcut and add it again it will work but reboot will lose it again
<torax> TheSheep: I am able to change kb layout with dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration, but the settings does not last when I log in again
<TheSheep> torax: look into /etc/default/keyboard
<Mathias> i need some help fixing my grub now, could anyone help me? :)
<torax> TheSheep: XKBLAYOUT=fi
<TheSheep> torax: looks fine
<recon_lap> Mathias: hmm, dont like messing with people boot record
<joever> hi guys
<joever> i'm running xubuntu 12.04. experiencing fuzzy and blurry fonts. can someone help me please/
<joever> ?
<recon_lap> G__81: ok, seems that there is a bug in there, you could use alt-f10 and file a bug report
<Mathias> *bleeeep* it
<Mathias> i'll just reinstall
<recon_lap> Mathias: have a read of http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-24113.html , are you installing with a USB stick or a CD?
<Mathias> USB
<Mathias> managed to boot it via grub :P
<torax> TheSheep: yep everything seems like fi layout would be in use, but I havent yet been able to change login screen layout, I dont have button to change it in the the login screen itself
<recon_lap> Mathias: so the USB stick did not work without tweeking
<Mathias> recon_lap: locked up computer ;P
<recon_lap> Mathias: how did you create the live USB on the flashdrive?
<Mathias> with my other laptop (the one that's barely useable)
<recon_lap> Mathias: is it running XUbuntu, what program did you use to write the iso to the USB
<Mathias> xubuntu 12.04 and unetbootin
<Mathias> the laptop(broken one) is installing now :D
<recon_lap> Mathias: crosses finges
<Mathias> yeah, if it breaks i'll have nothing to do today and then i need to borrow a comp with a sata-interface :P
<G__81> recon_lap, yeah will file it. There is another bug. When i do git clone or pull i get this warning
<G__81> "WARNING: gnome-keyring:: couldn't connect to: /tmp/keyring-ySN77r/pkcs11: No such file or directory
<G__81> Already up-to-date.
<G__81> "
<G__81> anyone else facing this ?
<recon_lap> G__81: remember reading that issues somewhere recently
<Mathias> tried making the file just to see what happens?
<recon_lap> G__81:  the /tmp/ folder look a bit suspicious to me
<v1adimir> not using it atm, but tmp does look strange?..
<recon_lap> ok, tmp not looking so odd now, probably where is stores you credentials for that session
<recon_lap> found a old bug report from ubuntu https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-keyring/+bug/932177
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 932177 in gnome-keyring (Debian) "XFCE (and other non-GNOME) desktops do not initialise gnome-keyring correctly / WARNING: gnome-keyring:: couldn't connect to PKCS11" [Unknown,New]
<recon_lap> G__81: you see that bug report ^^
<G__81> yeah looks like its not released as such?
<G__81> the bug fix for it
<Mathias> ok, now i'm going to reboot it
<Mathias> let's hope it doesn't *bleep* itself up
<G__81> recon_lap, it says this as a workaround http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=649408#109
<ubottu> Debian bug 649408 in gnome-keyring "gnome-keyring: no socket to connect to" [Critical,Open]
<G__81> can gnome-keyring be uninstalled ?
<recon_lap> G__81:  that fix was targeted for release 4.6 of xfce , seems it's back for you
<G__81> recon_lap, looks like it should be for 4.10
<G__81> This should be fixed with xfce4-session 4.10 (in quantal), but gnome-compat needs to be reenabled by default now (Bug #1008993).
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1008993 in xubuntu-default-settings (Ubuntu) "enable gnome services compat (for gnome-keyring)" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1008993
<G__81> i am using 4.10 and i am still seeing it
<recon_lap> G__81:  it's a zombie bug , back from the dead :)
<G__81> :)
<recon_lap> G__81: I dont get any messages from keyring , so cant really comment
<recon_lap> G__81: you running 64bit?
<G__81> yes i am running 64 bit
<G__81> i added a comment to that bug stating that i am facing the problem still
<orangepnut> what's a good program to burn an iso
<holstein> orangepnut: the default one works well.. i think that is xfburn
<holstein> orangepnut: you can open the package manager of your choice and search for burners if you dont like the default one
<holstein> brasero is a commonly used one
<SkippersBoss> k3b has always been my favourite
<holstein> yup.. if you dont mind the KDE libs.. k3b is *very* nice
<v1adimir> lol I get so mad when I don't notice the KDE dependence and a whole truckload of stuff gets installed with a program :s
<recon_lap> danm, forgot my ssh passphrase aggh
<v1adimir> xD
<recon_lap> G__81: might be a 64bit issue, but not sure if I'm even using keyring
<Mathias> recon_lap: get a smartcard with certifcates on :P
<v1adimir> Mathias: that's a great idea, to have a computer key for everything.. i should look into it. =)
<Mathias> :P
<Mathias> i've ordered some smartcards because i'm lazy and i keep forgetting stuff :P
<v1adimir> no rly lol, never actually figured it out
<v1adimir> hehe cool
<Mathias> and they're cool
<v1adimir> :)
<Mathias> adds more geekyness to the laptops :P
<biuffon> please some help. =( xubuntu hangs when i  use any app with a little of 3d graphic..
<biuffon> and drives seems to be good installed
<holstein> biuffon: drivers? they "seem" good?
<holstein> thats what i would look into.. the graphics driver
<biuffon> and glxgears opens a window but doest show the gears
<biuffon> sorry about my English
<holstein> biuffon: sounds like a graphics driver issue then...
<biuffon> yep. =S i dont know how to fix it..
<biuffon> lspci grep vga: Ati Express 200m
<holstein> biuffon: i would search around for a bug relating to that specific hardware.. i would check for and apply all updates.. i would search for an older driver to try... maybe try that PPA... xorg edgers
<biuffon> im using those xorg..
<recon_lap> biuffon: you probably need to install the property drivers for that graphics card
<holstein> biuffon: the xorg edgers PPA? that could be the issue... i would look for the proprietary driver that recon_lap is mentioning that i was assuming you had installed
<biuffon> but propertary  doest work since 2008 i think.. ati leave support
<biuffon> =/
<biuffon> thats what i found..
<recon_lap> thats why I alway go for nivida graphics cards, better support
<biuffon> i cant change.. its my laptop integrated graphics
<biuffon> haha
<biuffon>  recon_lap ?
<recon_lap> biuffon: well, if you want more specific help you need to at lest give us make and model of you computer, can say that i can help though
<recon_lap> can't*
<biuffon> Good its a toshiba satellite pro a100
<biuffon> intel celerom m
<biuffon> 512 ram
<v1adimir> *celeron ;)
<biuffon> haha my bad..
<v1adimir> :p
<biuffon> in using xubuntu 12.04
<biuffon> i'm *
<biuffon> ATI RC410 [Radeon Xpress 200M]
<holstein> biuffon: i would probably force vesa and test.. i remember being so happy when i got rid of my old satelite that was a pain with linux
<biuffon> haha.. i know what you mean
<biuffon> give me a hint how to do that? then i keep going..
<biuffon> please =)
<recon_lap> biuffon: not looking good from what i'm reading
<biuffon> =S
<recon_lap> biuffon: might be better to look for a old cheep nvidia laptop video card and install it
<biuffon> i'll making a xorg.cong file..
<biuffon> i'l try **
<holstein> biuffon: i sometimes use a puppylinux live CD to setup a vesa enviroment that is working, and copy the xorg.conf
<biuffon> fine.. i'll for it
<biuffon> puppylinux
<tuxhat> hey
<AndreeeCZ> hi! running latest stable xubuntu. When i set my panel to autohide, it cannot be unhidden by mouse. When its set to visible all the time, its visible
<holstein> AndreeeCZ: are you up to date with upgrades?
<holstein> AndreeeCZ: i would try as a new user
<AndreeeCZ> holstein, ah.. it seems that it works now. Not shure what solved it
<AndreeeCZ> sure :D
<AndreeeCZ> holstein, my next problem : :)
<AndreeeCZ> i cant set brightness
<AndreeeCZ> via xfce4-power-manager-plugins
<AndreeeCZ> and the brightness plugin
<AndreeeCZ> when i click on it on the panel, nothing happens
#xubuntu 2012-09-11
<xubuntu825> Hi there, I have some trouble to install Kolourpaint in Xubuntu 12.04 :(
<xubuntu825> i have no problem to install it on Xubuntu 12.10 :s
<xubuntu825> 11.10 ...
<Unit193> Open synaptic search for kolourpaint4  or terminal sudo apt-get install kolourpaint4
<xubuntu825> i tried that and get
<xubuntu825> errors :/
<xubuntu825> its xubuntu 12.04 a unstable distro?
<Azelphur> xubuntu825: no
<Azelphur> it's release, LTS
<xubuntu825> i am using the 64 bit version
<Azelphur> me too
<xubuntu825> and cant install allegro 5 repository :( xorg-dev
<Azelphur> !elaborate | xubuntu825
<ubottu> xubuntu825: Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<xubuntu825> Im using  Xubuntu 12.04. I tried with sudo apt-get install kolourpaint4 and it says "depends: kde-runtime but it will no install"
<Azelphur> xubuntu825: paste the full output on http://pastebin.com
<xubuntu825> http://pastebin.com/eL7f8fdx
<xubuntu825> its in spanish :S
<doug_carmichael> How can I change the resolution of the lightdm login screen to 1280x1024? I've changed the desktop resolution successfully from within xfce, but I see that ubuntu's xorg.conf is a multi file version.
<doug_carmichael> (Coming from FreeBSD)
<xubuntu659> hello?
<xubuntu659> anybody here?
<Marzata> yes?
<Lavvy> Were do get ubuntu experts to hire for a job
<TheSheep> !canonical
<ubottu> Canonical Ltd. is committed to the development, distribution and promotion of open source software products, and to providing tools and support to the open source community. It is the driving force behind the Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Xubuntu, and Edubuntu Operating Systems. Canonical's website is at http://www.canonical.com/
<Unit193> !crosspost | Lavvy
<ubottu> Lavvy: Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<Lavvy> Ok thanks
<recon_lap> ok, got a prixma 495 printing through cups, it's out of color ink but has black ink but can't get it to print anything, looked in the setting and it set to grayscale but still wont print !!!
<recon_lap> I had it working a while ago but I think CUP's has been updated and now not working
<designbybeck> Greetings all... I have an old off brand all in one system. It will boot the Xubuntu 12.04 32bit  ...I get to the try ubuntu grub, then it goes a lil' longer and goes black
<designbybeck> I then tried to do a nomodeset and it still goes black
<designbybeck> There is a similar 17" with only 256mb that I did get it running on
<designbybeck> the 15" had 515mb but I can't seem to get any OS to boot on it
<designbybeck> Linux that is... it had WinXP and it boots into the login screen
<designbybeck> These are donated computers we are trying to get OSS on to give back to the community Please Advise
<holstein> designbybeck: i would try "nomodeset".. using the vesa driver would be acceptable for donation machines
<designbybeck> holstein:  i did try that
<designbybeck> neither setting worked
<designbybeck> with or without
<holstein> designbybeck: i would try a puppy live CD.. something with a nice GUI for selecting the graphics driver.. it could be that its not the graphics causing the issue, i just find that it typically is
<pimperle> hi
<designbybeck> holstein: I did try MacPup, bassed on puppy.... it got a little farther it seemed
<designbybeck> what is odd, is the 17" which doesn't have as much ram, loaded up xubuntu decently
<holstein> designbybeck: sure.. the graphics card is likely supported still by the kernel..
<designbybeck> ah
<pimperle> i bought an ssd after the notebooks disk has died and now i'll reinstall the system. I'd like to have encryption of all private data on it and since locate stores its db outside of /home and private stuff also sometimes finds its way into logfiles at least /var wil have to be encrypted as well. Before I used full disk encryption, but i'm afraid that the core2duo will be to slow to decrypt data at the
<pimperle> ssds speed. Hence i think of usia split setup.
<holstein> designbybeck: when you boot up puppy, select the vesa driver and try it.. you can grab the xorg.conf from there as well
<pimperle> is there already a preferred way to make sure, that no private data gets stored unencrypted, while the system data is stored unencrypted?
<holstein> designbybeck: sometimes i do that and drop that in after using an alternate CD to install
<designbybeck> ok I might try just puppy linux
<pimperle> i thought of dual booting with system-partitions only (for updates) and full boot with system-partitions RO and open encrypted partitions. readonly system partitions/volumes will then prevent spillage of private data
<holstein> pimperle: the speed is effected by encryption.. if you want encryption, you'll have to use it, if you dont want the overhead, dont use it.. you can use something like truecrypt
<pimperle> is this the way to go? Setting up dual boot sounds like a lot of hassle to me and will surely be likely to break during upgrades.
<pimperle> holstein: yes, i'll accept the slowdown for my private data (/home, /etc, etc.) but i'd like to have /usr and /lib and co unencrypted for faster access, since nothing private will/should be stored there.
<pimperle> to make sure, nothing private goes there, i'd also like to have them read only.
<pimperle> however it will take me days to set all that up properly
<holstein> i would just encrypt the /home partition.. or just do what the installer does automatically
<pimperle> and i'm curious, if there's a preferred, easier way
<holstein> pimperle: the preffered/easy way is how the installer would just do it
<pimperle> holstein: yes, but then all filenames will go plaintext into the locatedb on /var
<holstein> pimperle: if you want something else, go for it.. i would also have no issues using something like truecrypt
<pimperle> ok, then i'll think about my solution some more time and see, what i'll come up with
<pimperle> i think what i need is basically a network boot (but from the local disk, but the system would be RO) merged with encrypted home/var/etc
<designbybeck> holstein:  what is the puppy linux ubuntu compatilbe build?
<designbybeck> I mean which would you recommend
<holstein> designbybeck: i always just use them diagnostically... but the 2nd one here http://puppylinux.org/main/Download%20Latest%20Release.htm is the lucid based one
<designbybeck> ok burning it now
<holstein> pimperle: if it were me, i would try the default one, and go from there assuming the performance hit was not tolerable
<designbybeck> I'll see how this goes
<designbybeck> there are 40 of these 15" machines with 512mb... and 20 17" machines with 256mb
<designbybeck> i've already tried to see if the ram could be changed out, but it isn't the same type :(
<designbybeck> holstein: It didn't seem to like puppy, at least the screen went all crazy flashy... I did hear it bark at me though
<holstein> designbybeck: with the vesa driver? maybe you should try another one of the machines just to be sure its not hardware related
<designbybeck> hmm how do I set those on puppy?
<designbybeck> i did see this machine boot into windows so I know the screen isn't bad
<holstein> designbybeck: those? the vesa driver? at startup there is a wizard.. you select the vesa driver there
<designbybeck> ok let me check
<designbybeck> hmmm... holstein I tried at the boot prompt: puppy nomodeset
<designbybeck> didn't seem to help, is that what you meant?
<designbybeck> I didn't see anything in the basic help that said anythign about VESA.... nor nomodeset
<holstein> designbybeck: i would literally try from the GUI at the beginning.. there are quite a few modes there... a big list
<holstein> i usually just start on something i think will work with vesa
<designbybeck> GUI at the beginning? ... I did the F2 for basic help, and saw the list
<designbybeck> but nothing about VESA
<holstein> designbybeck: it'll just popup before the desktop... talking about the resolution and using xorg or not
<holstein> designbybeck: you can load it up on a desktop that is "working" and choose it from the menu and play with it
<echonize> Hello.
<designbybeck> so instead of using F2 basic help you mean F3 advanced help
<holstein> designbybeck: its just a display wizard that pops up when i load the CD
<designbybeck> i see the puppy screen.... and it says boot:
<designbybeck> but if i just leave it it boots to desktop I guess? but blank and flashy, but I hear the dog bark
<holstein> designbybeck: yup.. after that, you'll get a popup.. looks like curses.. it'll be the only thing talking about the screen resolution.. one option there is to switch drivers.. it'll say
<designbybeck> this is the ubuntu based puppy
<designbybeck> let me try the other one
<designbybeck> yeah I haven't seen that screen i don't think holstein
<holstein> designbybeck: yup.. ive see it on *every* puppy ive lauched.. its a handy way to test the vesa driver
<holstein> designbybeck: if you see *anything* about screen resolution, then thats it
<holstein> designbybeck: if you make it to the desktop and choose 'display settings" or whatever its called from the menu, this wizard launches
<designbybeck> holstein: no i haven' t seen anything that gave me options about screen resolutions
<designbybeck> yeah that is the thing, i can't get to desktop
<holstein> designbybeck: right.. you should see that popup prior to desktop
<holstein> designbybeck: i would try disabling acpi and other options.. maybe its that
<holstein> designbybeck: i would load up the xubuntu live CD.. hit shift.. and choose *everything* from the F6 menu at the bottom
<holstein> nomodeset.. noacpi or whatever they are called
<holstein> eventually, you'll sort out what is keeping the OS's from loading
<designbybeck> ah i haven't tried choosing everytrhing in xubuntu
<designbybeck> i'll try that as well
<recon69_lap> hi, if i want a bash script to run when i open a terminal i can just add a line to the ~/.bashrc ?
<holstein> recon69_lap: i would probably try and add it to the launcher for the term-emulator
<recon69_lap> holstein: launcher? and why that way?
<holstein> recon69_lap: it'll launch when a start the terminal
<san> Hi guys
<san> Can anybody please help me with ECLIPSE in xface
<recon69_lap> holstein: well, the launcher I assume is the GUI component, why would I move a level up from ~/.bashrc which runs when a terminal opens?
<recon69_lap> san:  sure what up
<holstein> recon69_lap: sure.. go for it.. i would just add the script there, and see if it starts.. if it doesnt you can explore other options
<san> i downloaded eclipse juno. and copy pasted at Desktop
<san> but when i am clicking eclipse its not starting
<san> i need it very badly
<recon69_lap> san, I start eclipse from a terminal using "sh eclipse" , you could try making a launcher to do the same
<san> ok let me try with it
<san> sh /home/san/Desktop/eclipse/eclipse /home/san/Desktop/eclipse/eclipse: 5: /home/san/Desktop/eclipse/eclipse: Syntax error: "(" unexpected
<san> not working
<bazhang> how was eclipse installed
<san> copy pasted only.. earlier in ubuntu it was working fine
<bazhang> and it was installed how?
<recon69_lap> san, you copied the eclipse files from an old install to you new one?
<recon69_lap> you/your
<san> i downloaded tar file and extracted it.. but this time it is not working
<bazhang> thats not the way to install it
<bazhang> use the package manager or the command line to install it
<bazhang> sudo apt-get install eclipse
<bazhang> !info eclipse | san
<ubottu> san: eclipse (source: eclipse): Extensible Tool Platform and Java IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.7.2-1 (precise), package size 16 kB, installed size 121 kB
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EclipseIDE is what i would reference
<bazhang> there is also a channel here on freenode #eclipse
<recon69_lap> ok, adding my setup script to bashrc was a bit pointless
<recon69_lap> keychain setup that is
<san> got it guys
<san> Thank u all
<bazhang> np
<asenk2> Hi. Im installing xubuntu, but dont know how to partition for this (i have to manually partition since im installing on free space)
<bazhang> you want a separate /home?
<Sysi> using entire disk should work even for empty disk
<asenk2> i want the default setup, but cant use entire disk
<Sysi> swap formatted partition as big as your RAM (if you want to use hibernation) and rest ext4 for " / "
<Sysi> primary partitions
<asenk2> is that (ram sized swap and rest as ext4) the default xubuntu would do if i would use the entire disk?
<knome> asenk2, i believe that is it
<bazhang> yep
<martinphone> how do I find out if im behind a nat?
<Sysi> martinphone: traceroute
<martinphone> would it be asking too much for the actual command?
<Sysi> traceroute someurl.dom
<Sysi> and see the steps
<asenk2> you can also look what your computers ip is with "ifconfig" and then comparing that to some website which tell your ip (google whatismyip)
<devnill> I'm having a problem where an application isn't showing up in my notification area
<devnill> I've made sure that it isn't set to be hidden in the preferences but I still cant get it to show up
<holstein> devnill: other applications show up there? what application? how was it installed? you mean, the list of running applications? or a menu item launcher?
<devnill> the application is mumble
<Sysi> does it give errors if you run it from terminal?
<devnill> it was there previously and others still show up (skype, wifi, pidgin)
<holstein> devnill: when i used mumble, there was an icon in the notification area
<devnill> There was for me briefly and now its gone
<holstein> devnill: did you upgrade it? do you need an icon in the notification area? did you remove the notification area?
<devnill> I tried removing it and adding it again
<devnill> I didn't upgrade
<devnill> I just installed via apt a couple days ago
<holstein> devnill: it being mumble? or the notification area?
<devnill> the notification area
<holstein> devnill: so, your notification area is broken?
<devnill> I actually created a second panel and added the area to it
<devnill> right
<devnill> It displays most icons but some just never show up
<holstein> devnill: and mumble works in the new location?
<devnill> Mumble works fine, it just doens't show up in the notification space
<holstein> devnill: i would create a new user and test there
<devnill> alright
<devnill> If that works I should just delete my .mumble?
<devnill> or whatever the config is?
<holstein> devnill: if there is nothing wrong with mumble, i would leave it alone
<devnill> Well the problem is that when it minimizes it disappears
<holstein> devnill: if other applications arent showing up in the notification area, then its likely an issue with the panel or something in XFCE
<devnill> Thats my suspicion
<devnill> I can't find any documentation on how it works though
<devnill> its all really superficial
<holstein> a new user will take your current config out of the equation
<devnill> http://docs.xfce.org/xfce/xfce4-panel/systray
<devnill> I think the root cause is that the icon shrinks to 1px x 1px
<holstein> devnill: i have never needed to mess around in there... i would see how the new user works, and consider blowing out some config changes
<devnill> its a known issue for skype
<devnill> ok so it comes back if I quit mumble, log out without saving session and log back in
<devnill> then when i start mumble up it comes back
<martinphone> there is an app to see in gui mode our computer's traffic. it has an eye as logo
<martinphone> can anyone help me find its name?
<devnill> what kind of interface is it?
<devnill> and do you have access to it running somewhere?
<devnill> its not much of a monitoring package but the nmap gui is an eye
<devnill> its called zenmap
<devnill> http://www.ashep.org/wp-content/uploads/2010/11/zenmap-5-35dc1-icon.png
<devnill> is that it martinphone?
<martinphone> yes devnill thx
<martinphone> how do I run is as root? must it be from terminal with sudo?
<holstein> gksudo
<martinphone> i mean the gui, id like to use the gui not the terminal to run it
<holstein> martinphone: gksudo will launch the gui as root
<holstein> !gksudo
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<martinphone> holstein, so will sudo, wm i wrong?
<martinphone> am*
<martinphone> aaa
<martinphone> ok
<devnill> gksudo if you need graphics
<devnill> to be honest I think nmap is faster to use commandline
<martinphone> but im a noob and need to see shiny and cool graphics, otherwise my brain melts
<devnill> haha, I guess if you want to stay a noob thats a good mentality
<martinphone> not really, learning basic linux commands and the correct way of writting them needs a time i dont have
<devnill> What are you trying to do?
<martinphone> get my static IP so I can use gnunet
<devnill> sudo ifconfig
<devnill> your ip will be listed
<devnill> if you are on wireless, its generally wlan0
<devnill> ethernet is usually eth0
<martinphone> is nmap 5.21 outdated?
<devnill> not sure
<devnill> I think you might be barking up the wrong tree to be honest
<devnill> nmap isn't made for network monitoring
<martinphone> isee
<Sajan> Silly question maybe, but I use ssh keys to login to servers.  My private key is password protected, I was wondering if there was a way for me to keep the key unlocked rather than having to unlock my private key each time I use it.
<holstein> you could make keys without a password
<holstein> i remember in gnome2, i would put the password in once per session login, and it would be "remembered".. im sure theres a way to do that
<cf29toughbook> Anyone know how to make calibration using xinput-calibrator permanent? I've done it before w/ubuntu but now having xubuntu 12.04 am running into problems.
<cf29toughbook> this is to make the touchscreen accurate.
<Sajan> holstein, I don't want to have a password less private key for security reasons.  I do want the key locked when I restart my computer still.
<holstein> Sajan: you are prompted every time in XFCE?
<holstein> i remember it just being automatice when i was on gnome2 and by the time i had left gnome2 i was not using passwords anymore
<Sajan> holstein, I'm actually using an app called Gnome Connection Manager.  I used it in Ubuntu and it worked just fine.  Now that I think of it, it may well be because of xfce
<Sajan> holstein, supporting evidence to that is the password prompt is in the terminal, rather than an actual xfce dialog box.
<holstein> Sajan: might be an additional ssh key agent you can add.. i might fire up a normal ubuntu live CD and see how it works there.. see what is installed and try and determine what that is... assuming its still there in unity
<Sajan> holstein, it is in unity.  I'll look into a key agent.  Thanks.
<devnill> .keave
#xubuntu 2012-09-12
<xubuntu399> Need some help installing the ISO
<holstein> xubuntu399: installing the iso to a USB stick? or installing the operating system using the iso?
<xubuntu399> anyone able to help?
<bazhang> burning it to cd or usb
<xubuntu399> burned it to a DVD after a bit torrent download
<bazhang> so whats the issue
<xubuntu399> not being recognized during boot
<holstein> xubuntu399: is it a DVD rom?
<bazhang> md5 the iso yet?
<xubuntu399> yes
<bazhang> do the disk integrity check after a slow burn speed?
<xubuntu399> k
<gratefulj> can anybody help me install my wireless usb... i think i have the driver install with ndiswrapper but i can't see it in my panel
<xubuntu399> disk integity is good
<holstein> xubuntu399: you checked from the menu at boot?
<xubuntu399> no. how?
<holstein> xubuntu399: at boot, there is a disk check...
<gratefulj> hardware says its present in the windows wireless drivers app
<holstein> gratefulj: thats good... you dont see the wifi icon? the network icon?
<gratefulj> no
<gratefulj> and in the panel it just has enable networking, no notion of wireless
<holstein> gratefulj: output lsusb in
<holstein> !paste | gratefulj
<ubottu> gratefulj: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<xubuntu399> what does it look like?
<holstein> xubuntu399: its a menu item ... tap shift, should say "confirm iso" or "check disk"
<gratefulj> looks like i need to install yagiuda
<holstein> gratefulj: for?..you can just open a terminald and type that and paste it in. no yagiuda needed
<gratefulj> when i  type output says command not found
<gratefulj> suggested i installed that
<holstein> gratefulj: lsusb ?
<gratefulj> ouput
<gratefulj> output
<gratefulj> but each command says i need a -option
<gratefulj> your command you posted didn't work
<holstein> gratefulj: share all the ouput
<holstein> gratefulj: you can paste it in a pastebin
<gratefulj> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1199844/
<xubuntu399> not on this system
<xubuntu399> I am in the BIOS and cant get the system to boot from the DVD drive
<xubuntu399> it is that or the disk is the problem
<holstein> xubuntu399: all of those are different... i would try ruling that out.. maybe try booting the DVD in another machine.. boot another DVD in that machine
<holstein> gratefulj: OK
<holstein> open a terminal and type this
<holstein> lsusb
<holstein> then hit enter and past that output
<xubuntu399> I think I ruled it out. I know there are several versions of the software. How do I decide which one to use. IE how do I figure out 32 vs 64 bit
<holstein> xubuntu399: 32 will typically always work
<holstein> xubuntu399: i would google the hardware if i didnt see anything anywhere on the unit
<gratefulj> i see it
<gratefulj> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1199847/
<holstein> gratefulj: i would refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx and see if you even need ndis
<holstein> i would just try installing the b43-fwcutter and firmware-b43-installer packages
<gratefulj> then what?
<holstein> gratefulj: i would reboot or reload as the page suggests and see if the device works..
<gratefulj> hmm
<gratefulj> i think you fixed my internal wireless
<gratefulj> but the usb one i bought still doesn't connect
<gratefulj> interesting
<gratefulj> thank you
<gratefulj> i wonder how much better my usb wireless is
<gratefulj> worth the hassle to get it working or not
<gratefulj> i'd assume so, comp 5+ years usb brand new
<holstein> gratefulj: if you have the reciept, i would just return it and enjoy the functional one
<holstein> i dont have an N router though
<holstein> you might be able to disable the internal one and get the USB one to work easier
<gratefulj> thank you
<CQN> what directories do i delete to rest xfce settings? i think i have config files from a previous version of xubuntu left over. i tried deleting ~/.config/xfce, but that had no effect after rebooting
<mrdoctorwho> Hello. After last update all Qt-apps that have tray icon placed in Xfce4-indicator-plugin. Is there any way to remove it from indicator and replace to tray?
<ochosi> mrdoctorwho: there might be a package that supports indicators in qt
<ochosi> mrdoctorwho: but if you don't find that, you can either remove the indicator-plugin from the panel or uninstall the indicator-application package
<mrdoctorwho> ochosi: without it nm-applet and volume applet don't work correctly
<mrdoctorwho> And with it Qt-apps don't show popup-menu correctly
<pappawagner> Hi. Any tips on how to purge my system from old files after updates?
<TheSheep> sudo apt-get autoremove --purge && sudo apt-get autoclean
<pappawagner> What will the commands do, just remove old ones ore more?
<tsimpson> you should be able to do something like: dpkg --purge $(dpkg -l | grep '^rc' | awk '{print $2}')
<TheSheep> the first one will uninstall all the packages that are dependencies of no longer installed packages
<TheSheep> the second one deletes the downloaded files
<tsimpson> which will get a list of packages which are removed with only config files remaining, then pass that list back to dpkg for purging
<pappawagner> Thanks - I'm running the first at the moment :-D
<pimperle> i cannot shut down a fresh 12.04 xubuntu installation. i did not change anything, but after logging in, logging out again, i cannot perform a shutdown/reboot from the login screen. Confirming the dialog brings me back to the screen immediately.
<wizardslovak> hi ppl
<cavi> Hello?
<rainfall> Hello
<cavi> I am havin issues intalling LSB-Core :/
<cavi> cavibird2005@Cavis-Zenbook:~$ sudo apt-get install lsb-core [sudo] password for cavibird2005:  Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable distribution that some required packages have not yet been created or been moved out of Incoming. The following infor
<Sysi> cavi: did you run sudo apt-get update
<cavi> I can gimme a sec
<cavi> same issue afterward
<xubuntu206> Hi guys. is anybody russian here? I'm have some definitely stupid questions, can someone help in private messages?
<Sysi> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<xubuntu206> But questions about xubuntu,not ubuntu?
<Mathias> the core is the same, but the user interface/window manager is different
<Mathias> so kind of both i think :P
<Sysi> loco:s should handle other flavours too
<xubuntu206> so, it means , that i can ask on ru channel, and they help me? or just kick/ban,because of lame? =(
<xubuntu206> "should"...
<Pici> xubuntu206: No one should be kicking you for being new.
<xubuntu206> I'm gonna give it aa try. Thanks guys.
<xubuntu206> Err, they just ignoring.
<xubuntu206> here's the question:When system boots up,and user selecting menu appears,there's a submenu, called"Enviroment" r somethin. if i clik, some menu appears, with Xfce and other lines. Whit is it?
<TheSheep> xubuntu206: the default settings and desktop environment to use
<TheSheep> xubuntu206: you see, you can have ubuntu, xubuntu, kubuntu, etc. installed at the same time and select them there
<xubuntu206> Wow. And, it will be different OS or SAME, with only GUI changed?
<xubuntu206> I mean, if i install some apps in Xfce, then they will not work in others, right?
<David-A> xubuntu206: In xubuntu there is the alternatives "Xfce session" and "Xubuntu session". different backgrund and menu structure. try both and use what you like best.
<Mathias> they will work in others afaik
<Mathias> the core is the same, it's just the display manager that's different
<David-A> xubuntu206: most programs work in both Xfce, Gnome/Unity and KDE.
<xubuntu206> What is this - display manager?
<TheSheep> xubuntu206: the program that draws your window borders, decides where to put the windows, which windows should have the focus, etc. -- is the window manager
<TheSheep> xubuntu206: there there are other parts, like the program that displays the dekstop, the program that displays the panels, etc.
<TheSheep> xubuntu206: together they make a desktop environment
<Sysi> David-A: though after first time loggin in settings are saved and shouldn't change
<TheSheep> xubuntu206: and ubuntu has several of such sets to choose from
<TheSheep> xubuntu206: standard ubuntu uses gnome3 and unity
<TheSheep> xubuntu206: kubuntu uses kde
<TheSheep> xubuntu206: and xubuntu uses xfce4
<xubuntu206> So simple explanation,miracle)
<TheSheep> it does get complicated
<TheSheep> for example, different applicatiosn will use different widget toolkits, which make them look differently -- so the kde applications may look out of place in unity
<TheSheep> but they will work just fine
<TheSheep> just look inconsistent
<craigbass1976> I'm running the ppc version of 12.04, and a wireless network in range isn't showing up.  This works fine at my house.
<TheSheep> craigbass1976: you might check #ubuntu-ppc, because here not many people have experience with it
<craigbass1976> TheSheep, Maybe it's not ppc related.  I get the "wireless networks available" message, then nothing shows up in the list.  Have you ever seen this happen?
<Mathias> i've seen that happen a couple of times
<TheSheep> nope, sorry
<Mathias> just need to turn the wireless off and then on again
<Mathias> and sometimes need to disable all networking for a couple of minutes
<craigbass1976> Weird.  I set it up manually and crossed my fingers, and voila!  Now, I need to take this to a school board meeting tonight and wonder if it will hook up there...
<Mathias> :P
<tukata> hello
<lut_tul> hi
<lut_tul> I need help. please tell me how to install a software on xubuntu
<lut_tul> example i just download firefox
<lut_tul> and I want to install it on ubuntu
<lut_tul> How can I do it? please help
<Unit193> You don't do it like that, you open synaptic or Ubuntu Software Center and search for firefox.
<Unit193> !software | lut_tul
<ubottu> lut_tul: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
#xubuntu 2012-09-13
<theater-dreamer> I see Xubuntu 12.10 will no longer have an alternate CD release: Is it going to have the same unified installer as Ubuntu (LVM and FDE as options)?
<Unit193> Xubuntu has been using Ubiquity, so that'd be good.  Otherwise, you can use the !mini and install xubuntu-desktop in 12.10.
<theater-dreamer> mhm... doesn't sound too bad.
<theater-dreamer> We'll see how Ubiquity is in creating complex LVM/RAID/FDE configurations like debian-installer could.
<gurrag> If I download a pre-release of 12.10 now, will it run the same later [with updates] as if I waited until the October release?
<GridCube> no
<GridCube> its a beta, stuff might be broken
<GridCube> in fact, stuff is broken
<johnscam> Can anyone tekk me how to connect wirelessly using 64WEP KEY?
<johnscam> I'm using Xubuntu 12.04 and it doesn't allow me that option
<ronin> I'm getting this kind of graphics errors in xubuntu http://imgur.com/8RRxg . It only comes sometimes in specific windows, and not just wine, but any software. Sometimes some icons on the desktop
<ronin> does it sound like a software problem?
<Mathias> topic should start with something like "no answers? please idle here"
<bazhang> if you have a question, then ask it Mathias
<Mathias> i don't but i saw ronin's question
<shpank> normally you don't put such things in the topic
<shpank> because it's usually the same everywhere
<Marzata> topic, what topic?
<bazhang>  /topic
<Sysi> like anybody reads topic
<bazhang> part of which reads: No one around? See the complete support methods list at http://xubuntu.org/help
<bazhang> Marzata, ^
<pimperle> is there a way to install xubuntu fully encrypted using the xts-plain cipher? the alternate install cd's kernel doesn't seem to support it.
<pimperle> will the live cd installer be able to open the disk?
<longwuyuan> hi. thanks tons to xubuntu, i got fglrx for my dell vostro 3450. but outlook in a vm is gentle on the eyes compared to thunderbird (even with theme & font sizer addon). does anyone have good suggestions for me to try
<pimperle> longwuyuan: you might try evolution, ubuntus default client
<ochosi> or claws-mail (although you probably won't like it if you want outlook-style)
<longwuyuan> nothing to do with style. am having to deal with at least 300-400 emails everyday. so need more real-estate quality on 14" laptop screen
<longwuyuan> the windows drivers in a vm seem to be able to render outlook more efficiently in a 1280x800 resolution of the vm
<longwuyuan> native 1366x#### resolution on xubuntu is gret in xterm but painful on thunderbird
<longwuyuan> i placed both windows one below another and compared real-estate. thunderbird fonts are less crisp :-( and anyone can guess how that feels having to use outlook
<Sysi> change antialiasing settings in settings -> appearance
<zloyded> hello
<zloyded> why i install vmware workstation and after reboot my system has crashed... and cant load fro read logs...
<martian> I just installed nautilus in xubuntu 12.04 and wish to change some advanced settings. I installed gconf-editor, but there is no nautilus node in there. Any suggestions?
<Pici> martian: check dconf
<martian> Pici: ahh, moved to xubuntu, or just idling in both channels?
<martian> check it in what sense? it was not installed either, so upon installing it I should...
<Pici> hm.
<Pici> I was under the impression that stuff was being moved from gconf to dconf.
<martian> ahh, dconf-editor :)
<martian> Thanks!
<DenSeaCaT> Hi guys. Would someone help me in tet-a-tet chat? WinXP + Xubuntu, formatted xubuntu partitions, and now grub not working
<GridCube> DenSeaCaT, explain further
<GridCube> do you still have xubuntu installed? how do you formated? why you need grub if there is no xubuntu (in that case)?
<DenSeaCaT> Ok. 1 Hdd. 2 NTFS partition(C with WInXP  \ and Dwith files ) , and 3 linux partitions, ext3 / , ext3 /home , swap
<DenSeaCaT> formatted all ext 3 and swap
<DenSeaCaT> and now my Winxp cant boot
<GridCube> thats something to expect, you delete the /boot area that grub uses
<DenSeaCaT> I want: WinXP, barter partiton(D) for files, and xubuntu PROPERLY installed
<DenSeaCaT> I have 2 USB sticks with latest backtrak linux and xubuntu.
<DenSeaCaT> What should I do now?
<GridCube> you need a live cd, boot from it, edit your partitions using gparted, if wanted install xubuntu, else install boot-repair from its ppa and use it to create a new grub install
<DenSeaCaT> Sorry, noob in linux, cant understand
<DenSeaCaT> I'm now running  live usb xubuntu on this notebook.
<GridCube> open gparted and edit the partitions you want to the way you want them to be
<DenSeaCaT> can someone guide me step-by-step in PM please?
<GridCube> its like using partition magic
<DenSeaCaT> Ok, sec
<DenSeaCaT> Opened gparted. another question. when i've  formatted linux partitions, and re-created them, i've installed xubuntu. but it didn't booted. I've broke somthing or what?
<DenSeaCaT> just black screen appears, and  says: unknown file system, grub rescue
<DenSeaCaT> Is it means that grub installed on C drive?
<tsimpson> grub should be installed on the disk itself, not any particular partition
<GridCube> DenSeaCaT, :) wait a moment
<GridCube> DenSeaCaT, grub is a boot loader that installs itself and depends on grub config files that are at /boot, you formated the drive that had /boot on it
<GridCube> so grub cant know whats going on
<GridCube> you need to a) choose where to place grub b) make such place c) install grub
<tsimpson> you need to stop using the word "drive" when you mean "partition" ;)
<DenSeaCaT> tsimpson, it means, that grub installs himself not to one of partitions e.g. c/d/e, but on hided sector of hdd?
<GridCube> tsimpson, good call
<tsimpson> DenSeaCaT: yes, it should be on the physical hard drive, rather than one of the partitions on that hard drive
<DenSeaCaT> wait. Drive - means HDD, right? And partitions means some sector on it?
<tsimpson> windows like to pretend that partitions and hard-drive-disks are the same thing
<GridCube> DenSeaCaT, c/d/e are windows names, you need the /dev/paths to them on grub or even the hd(0,0) nubers
<tsimpson> when you partition your HDD in windows, it shows those as different "drives" with letters
<DenSeaCaT> C/D/E in windows are sdb/sdc/sde in linux?
<GridCube> no
<tsimpson> no, they can be, but usually not
<GridCube> it depends
<tsimpson> windows does not distinguish between a physical HDD and partitions on a HDD
<v1adimir> DenSeaCaT: all you needed was empty space and the installer could've done it
<DenSeaCaT> Russians O_o?
<v1adimir> at large :P
<DenSeaCaT> Private please?
<v1adimir> uh i'm not really here- sorry! :S
<DenSeaCaT> What it means?
<v1adimir> no time, if you wanted to see about the issue, gotta leave the house any minute
<DenSeaCaT> Oh. k. So. Wht i should do to fix all stuff, that i've broke?(format all HDD,install WinXP and forget about linux is not an option:) )
<GridCube> DenSeaCaT, you can install xubuntu again
<GridCube> that will fix grubn
<DenSeaCaT> already installed, but wont boot
<GridCube> or you can install grub-repair and make it install it again
<GridCube> !boot-repair
<GridCube> mmm
<DenSeaCaT> I can google that)
<tsimpson> "sudo grub-install /dev/sda" usually, assuming your disk is called /dev/sda
<GridCube> boot on a live cd and install this: https://launchpad.net/~yannubuntu/+archive/boot-repair
<GridCube> then run sudo boot-repair, fix the boot area, reboot, be happy
<DenSeaCaT> Could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device.
<DenSeaCaT> I'm running live usb xubuntu right now, on this notebook that i've broke
<GridCube> well, thats because you formated it
<DenSeaCaT> But i've reinstalled xubuntu?
<GridCube> apparently you didnt
<DenSeaCaT> http://i008.radikal.ru/1209/ac/61e184b6b147.png
<DenSeaCaT> xubuntu on sda7
<DenSeaCaT> sudo apt-get install grub-repair won't work
<GridCube> no
<GridCube> DenSeaCaT, did you add the ppa?
<daxis> what's the deal with 12.04.1 not automounting usb drives? is there a quick fix for this?
<Mathias> is there a quick way to switch between windows and xubuntu? rebooting takes too long time :P
<daxis> virtualbox?
<daxis> virtual machines are a bit slower, but they don't take as much time as rebooting
<DenSeaCaT> GridCube yes
<Mathias> daxis: playing games in VM's sucks :P
<DenSeaCaT> terminal says E: Unable to locate package grub-repair
<GridCube> DenSeaCaT, :( well i dont know then
<GridCube> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<GridCube> see the restore grub tutorial DenSeaCaT
<daxis> Mathis: get two computers and a kvm. one mouse, one keyboard, one monitor (or two), two computers
<daxis> perfect solution :P
<Mathias> daxis: that would kind of work
<daxis> Mathias: what are you needing to do?
<Mathias> it would though be kind of unpractical to take a screen, a keyboard, a mouse, a kvm switch, two laptops and a generator everywhere :P
<daxis> oh i was thinking of desktops
<daxis> nvm then
<daxis> hmmm
<Mathias> playing world of tanks in wine doesn't go so well :P, and i don't like any media players in windoze :P
<Mathias> and i switch a lot
<daxis> well if you do gaming on windows, why not run linux in the vm?
<Mathias> i actually haven't tried playing 1080p in xubuntu in a vm
<Mathias> that could be tomorrows project :P
<daxis> sounds like a plan!
<Mathias> :P
<daxis> well i've got class... i guess i'll be back later
<Mathias> 13:40? :o
<DenSeaCaT> i've did sudo grub-install --recheck /dev/sda1 and on sda2 , but it says  Could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device.
<daxis> you got it
<Mathias> 8 hours behind me :S
<daxis> central time
<daxis> later all
<DenSeaCaT> Wow, looks like it works
<DenSeaCaT> hmm. brb.
<DenSeaCaT_> Worked. thanks guys)
<DenSeaCaT_> Now i know, how matter usb stick with live xubuntu installed on it :D
<DenSeaCaT_> I have some questons. what better for slow notebook(1ggz cpu/ 1gb ram, integrated videocard) xfce/lxde/ or something? because my noebook is SO slow. i want more speed
<Mathias> lubuntu might be a better option
<pcroque> After attempting to set some keyboard options, I get an error message everytime I start a terminal: "Illegal map name '(+v)+' in symbols name 'pc+us(+v)+inet(evdev)+compose(ralt)'" Any ideas on how to fix? I've purged xfce4-xkb-plugin already, set xfce4-keyboard-settings to let X manage the keyboard.
<pcroque> I'm out of ideas.
<DenSeaCaT_> I've tried to install it today, but it wont work. installer just showed me bunch of errors
<DenSeaCaT_> failed to run partition manager blah blah blah, failed to run something else, blah blah. so i decided to install xubuntu
<DenSeaCaT_> Mathias is there any other way to replace my xfce to lxde enviroment?
<Mathias> don't know, i'm not an expert :P
<DenSeaCaT_> tht's sad
<Mathias> ask me next year :P
<DenSeaCaT_> at next year hope i'll gonna know it by myself ;0
<DenSeaCaT_> What name of xubuntu default network manager? ANd can I replace him with Wicd network manager?
<blizzow> I downloaded the 12.10 alpha3 iso and installed it on a USB disk using usb-creator-gtk.  I told it to install the bootloader but when I try and boot a laptop from the usb drive, the laptop shows "This is not a boot disk....Remove the disk and reboot."  Is there something special that needs to be done to make the 12.10 iso functional?
<knome> blizzow, shouldn't be anything special comparing to the other releases.
<xubuntu269> i have a computer
<knome> congratulations
<xubuntu269> thank you
<xubuntu269> my mom put a few games on there
<knome> right...
<Unit193> Left...
<knome> middle
<pcroque> \q
#xubuntu 2012-09-14
<SkippersBoss> motning, guys af got an anying issue. Lately i cannot maximize a window by clicking on the icon in the windows buttor area anymore. I have to cycle. This is probably a setting somewhere but WHERE ??
<baizon> SkippersBoss: try to clear the .cache folder
<baizon> and logout
<SkippersBoss> baizon, thx did the trick. But what could have caused it
<baizon> SkippersBoss: a bug i think :)
<SkippersBoss> ok
<baizon> you can try to report it to the xfce team :)
<xubuntu916> hello, anyone know how i can import my apple tine machine backup to xubuntu 12.4
<TheSheep> you are joking, right?
<xubuntu916> no
<xubuntu916> i think is hard to migrate from imac
<xubuntu916> to a pc
<TheSheep> it's not possible to use a backup of one operating system in another
<v1adimir> epic :)
<xubuntu916> so i have to do all files one by one kinda ?
<koegs> no progress :( https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfce4-settings/+bug/992579
<TheSheep> the systems are completeley different, all the system files and settings are totally different
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 992579 in xfce4-settings (Ubuntu) "XFCE4: Hotkey for "Maximize Window" ignored, Application Hotkeys delayed" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<TheSheep> koegs: try in a few months
<koegs> it worked in 11.04, 11.10, but not 12.04 or 12.10 :(
<v1adimir> at least i know now that i'm not crazy
<Artemis3> oh there was a hotkey to maximize window? :3
<koegs> it was in the release-notes/faq for 12.04 :)
<koegs> but you were also able to define it yourself in previous versions
<Artemis3> alt f10? seems to work for me ^^
<v1adimir> yup
<xubuntu916> oh in xubuntu 12.4 i don't see the zoom text in terminal
<xubuntu916> how can i have a terminal with zooming
<xubuntu916> ?
<koegs> lol, Default value is ALT+F7, changed it to Super+UP, but the only thing working is ALT+F10 O.o
<v1adimir> you can increase the font in the preferences, if that's what you're looking for
<xubuntu916> is not same as in ubuntu 10.4 with xfce ctrl + +
<knome> xubuntu916, xfce4-terminal doesn't support zooming; try gnome-terminal
<xubuntu916> i don't want to use any gnome stuff
<knome> you are probably using gnome stuff anyway, since xfce/xubuntu partly needs to depend on that
<knome> there might be other terminals too that support zooming too
<xubuntu916> i notice i have some gnome things
<xubuntu916> is gtk 2 part of gnome ?
<Artemis3> xfce has no gnome dependencies, xubuntu brings some.
<Artemis3> not anymore, because gnome3 uses... gtk3
<xubuntu916> oh i c
<Artemis3> gtk is not really part of gnome, but gnome depends on gtk
<Sysi> koegs: super B has always worked for me
<xubuntu916> i have a question but is might be off topic
<Artemis3> there is an offtopic channel for that
<xubuntu916> does dungeon of dredmore work with sound on wine steam for anyone?
<Artemis3> and i think there is also a wine channel :3
<xubuntu916> i ask as i'm not sure if is off topic
<xubuntu916> i might go there
<xubuntu916> i want my game sound
<Artemis3> haven't tried that game... skyrim works here
<xubuntu916> i don't have power for skyrim but i have a ps3 waiting for it
<Artemis3> runs perfect with a 460 and i5
<Artemis3> hmm and 8g of ram
<xubuntu916> i have 4gb
<Artemis3> should do
<Artemis3> actually i have too much memory
<Artemis3> mostly unused
<xubuntu916> intel core 2 duo at 2.7
<xubuntu916> and no good 3d card
<Artemis3> thats the problem
<Artemis3> you need that
<xubuntu916> i didn't buy the pc for games
<Artemis3> get a 560 :)
<xubuntu916> my intel is 630
<Artemis3> you should... see, the game has some bugs, but thanks to ingame console, you can fix the problems.
<Artemis3> its fine, you can play other games, but skyrim, use the pc, or you will get angry/pissed :3
<xubuntu916> i play dwarf fortress
<knome> #xubuntu-offtopic if you wish to continue the games discussion please
<xubuntu916> simcity 4 , dungeons of dredmore and not sure what else
<xubuntu916> oh sorry
<knome> np
<xubuntu916> i didn'0t know it was over
<xubuntu583> which grub version is xubuntu using ?
<baizon> xubuntu583: what version?
<koegs> xubuntu583: http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/grub2
<smartboyhw> xubuntu583: Er which version?
<xubuntu583> thx guys
<DenSeaCaT> Hi guys. Troubles with WinXP/Linux again
<DenSeaCaT> Yesterday i've accitentally formatted partitions with linux,and GRUB panicked.Then I've fixed it with boot-repair and xubuntu was back to life. But WinXP on same HDD didn't. What i should do now?
<DenSeaCaT> I want both OS working.
<bazhang> what version of xubuntu DenSeaCaT
<bazhang> please pastebin the output of sudo fdisk -l  DenSeaCaT
<bazhang> !paste | DenSeaCaT
<ubottu> DenSeaCaT: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<DenSeaCaT> last, downloaded yesterday, amd64
<bazhang> last meaning what? 12.04?
<DenSeaCaT> Yep
<bazhang> ok. please provide the pastebin
<GridCube> DenSeaCaT, hello :) do what bazhang is asking you to do, but also please pastebin the output of: sudo update-grub
<DenSeaCaT> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1204922/
<DenSeaCaT> I did update grub some mins ago
<GridCube> :)
<bazhang> DenSeaCaT, holding shift at boot, does that get you to the grub menu?
<DenSeaCaT> bazhang for what?
<DenSeaCaT> i dont know
<bazhang> DenSeaCaT, to be able to select xp/ubuntu
<DenSeaCaT> Let me explain situation. I have both Xubuntu/WinXP installed on same notebool,same HDD. Xubuntu boots fine, but when i'm selecting WinXP in grub menu - screen goes black and just minus sign blinking at top left corner. nothing happens
<holstein> DenSeaCaT: what was up with windows before you installed xubuntu? maybe windwos is broken?
<DenSeaCaT> Nope,it worked perfectly. NOT INSTALLING xubuntu broke it, but formattingg linux partitions from live-usb did(i wanted to reinstall xubuntu)
<holstein> maybe you blew out something important by accident :/
<holstein> might want to try some windows support avenues... maybe a "recovery install" or whatever that is called... you can always recover grub if the MBR gets blown out "fixing" windwos
<DenSeaCaT> =(
<DenSeaCaT> That sh!t hppened right when black mesa soure released =(
<DenSeaCaT> Bud luck.
<DenSeaCaT> I don't have disk with WinXp...Is the other way to fix it,using only xubuntu?
<bazhang> to restore xp without an xp disk?
<holstein> you can check the partition and see that things "seem" ok...
<bazhang> sounds like you wrecked the xp install
<DenSeaCaT> holstein how can i do this?
<holstein> DenSeaCaT: if you have a legal license, i would request a disc
<DenSeaCaT> holstein no,unfortunately,i don't. I've bought used laptop...
<holstein> DenSeaCaT: sure.. and you should be entiled to a recovery disc from the manufacturer
<xubuntu367> hi
<Marzata> hæ
<GridCube> hi
<bluesabre> hi
<Mathias> hø
<GridCube> !ot | ħ↑
<ubottu> ħ↑: #xubuntu is the Xubuntu support channel, #xubuntu-devel for discussion regarding development of Xubuntu, and #xubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<DenSeaCaT> holstein,sorry, but i cant, i bought laptop without any documents/labels on it. But i have fast internet connections, so, can i download and install some trial XP on USB to repair? (Pirate face)
<holstein> DenSeaCaT: i would explore some windows support avenues
<DenSeaCaT> holstein, I'm russian, duh. What you are talking about? ;) Official software support? Pff, I'm too away from big city with civilization. This is....SYBERIA!
<holstein> DenSeaCaT: there are windows IRC channels.. with windows users who migh tbe able to help you
<DenSeaCaT> can you give me link please>
<Pici> ##windows
<DenSeaCaT> Is it official?
<Mathias> no
<DenSeaCaT> Thanks(pirateface)
<DenSeaCaT> join ##windows
<holstein> DenSeaCaT: the "official" avenues of support are as i mentioned before.. contacting the manufacturer, or microsoft
<DenSeaCaT> Attempt failed. That's sad.
<DenSeaCaT> So, this forcing me to torrent winxp iso =(
<Artemis3> the best windows is no windows :)
<DenSeaCaT> 3d max working on windows only. 3d coat also.
<martinphone> how do I change chromium proxy settings? it says something of "man chromium-browser"
<GridCube> martinphone, set global variables
<GridCube> http_proxy=http://path.to.proxy:port/ chromium-browser
<martinphone> GridCube, where? in the borswer or somewhere in xubuntu?
<GridCube> in global
<GridCube> !proxy
<ubottu> Several Ubuntu channels prohibit access from open proxies and other anonymous connections due to a high level of abuse. The supported ways to hide your IP address on freenode are to use !Tor or get a !cloak
<GridCube> no thats not ubottu
<GridCube> !find proxy
<ubottu> Found: haproxy, libproxy-cil-dev, libproxy-dev, libproxy0.4-cil, libproxy1, libproxy1-plugin-gsettings, libproxy1-plugin-networkmanager, python-egenix-mx-base-dbg, python-egenix-mxproxy, python-egenix-mxproxy-doc (and 72 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=proxy&searchon=names&suite=precise&section=all
<GridCube> !search proxy
<ubottu> Found: aptproxy, squid, proxy-#kubuntu-proxy-users*, proxy, apt-proxy, tor-#ubuntu-proxy-users*, proxies
<GridCube> no thats not either
<GridCube> martinphone, check global variables
<martinphone> GridCube, set global variables = use the command you pasted?
<martinphone> [9420:9420:4432344414:ERROR:advanced_options_utils2_x11.cc(52)] Could not find XFCE network settings in $PATH
<martinphone> thats for http_proxy=http://127.0.0.1:8118/ chromium-browser
<GridCube> mmm
<GridCube> martinphone, that command is just to set that global variable to that particular program
<GridCube> martinphone, http://askubuntu.com/questions/6943/how-can-a-proxy-be-set-for-the-whole-xubuntu-system
<drc> hmmm...Main Menu in 12.10-not-yet-beta :) doesn't appear to be functioning like that in 12.04...1) Some items that I uncheck do not get removed from the menu and when I look again they are still checked; and 2) When I try to add items (File Manager or Terminal) to the top-level xfce-menu, they are placed in Other.  Is this the way of the future or a temporary aberation?
<Pici> drc: Quantal/12.10 is not yet released. Please join #ubuntu+1 for further support and discussion.
<pgib_> Hello everyone. I'm trying to make a bootable USB drive in order to install Xubuntu on my friend's laptop.  I tried using usb-creator, but it always hangs around halfway through "copying files"  So, I'm trying to use unetbootin, but it doesn't provide an option for xubuntu-12.04, only up to 11.10.  When I tried to use i with 11.10 selected it resulted in media that didn't seem to boot.  Any suggestions?
<holstein> pgib_: i just point unetbootin to the iso i choose... xubuntu or whatever
<pgib_> Oh crap! now I see, there is are radio buttons for choosing between two vastly different options
<drc> pgib_: 1) Don't use the supplied option, find the iso directly
<drc> 2) dd also works
<holstein> drc: all the iso's are dd capable now right? all the live ones?
<drc> As far as I know all th 'buntu isos are dd friendly, other distros (bodhi come to mind), not so much.
<pgib_> dd actually works? Interesting.. with all of these custom tools I sort of assumed that the usb device had some binary incompatibility WRT MBR, partition table, etc..
<drc> pgib_: Works For Me (tm) :)
<pgib_> well, it is done.  Time to test it.  Thanks
<pgib_> well, darn.  I made sure every "USB *" device was selected in the BIOS and had highest priority, but no go.  I think I may just try the dd approach now.  Did you iso -> block device or iso -> partition, drc? I guess if partition, then a mbr needs to be copied too?
<xubuntu083> xenome
<drc> pgib_: sudo dd if=path-to-iso of=$DEVICE (for me is /dev/sdb)
<pgib_> ok, that makes perfect sense
<drc> works every time, YMMV :)
<Unit193> All ubuntu CDs, you can tell if they are compatible by doing  fdisk -l path/to/cd.iso
<DropDead_> Hello Guys, I do have a Question and hopefully anyone of you could help me out ;)
<DropDead_> My problem is, i've tried to install Xubuntu 12.04 on my HP G72 Notebook, but once i started the live cd and started the installation process, it shows my whole notebook harddrive as empty. Normally i am running windows 8 on it in 1 Partition, another one is just a Partition for Files and 1 Partition for the system reserved Files. The PartitionTable should be MBR, at least thats what Windows says :P My Notebook didn't came with Wi
<DropDead_> be the problem, i don't think my notebook does support it. The Live CD Starts just fine, but only the Hard Drive shows as empty, i've already tried xubuntu 11.04 too to make sure it's not a version problem, but it doesn't work either :/ Hopefully anyone can help me out here
<echonize> Im not an expert, but my computer had same issue with Windows and problem vanished after i checked bios and fixed hdd mode.
<DropDead_> ok thanks a lot so there was an hdd mode option in your bios? i am working at the notebook at the moment, so i will check it as soon as i can, but thats something i could try ;) i was having xubuntu some time ago already installed, but when i installed it, i was erasing everything, but it seems its not an xubuntu problem, mint was having the same issue
<echonize> I have just simple Hdd mode setting in bios, ACHI and Compatibility. For some reason Windows doesnt work with ACHI but All Ubuntus works with both. I dont know could that do the job for you but dont hurt to try.
<DropDead_> ok thanks a lot, i will have a look if my bios does allow me to change that setting or if it does even exist :D
<DropDead_> thanks echonize, i don't know what else could be the problem, cause normally it should at least recognize my 500 gb file partition with ntfs, because it doesn't have any system or boot flags.. i will look for the setting and if it is not there, i will be back in 10 minutes ;)
<echonize> Hmm by searching with google i found few similar problems to yours. I suggest you try that too and see if you can find any solutions.
<DropDead_> i've already tried searching for it, maybe i haven't used the right keywords.. because i haven't found one person with the same problem, there were some guides to show you how to install it next to windows 8 but there was no differences to dual boot installation of xubuntu to windows 7 or xp, their guides always have shown the ntfs partitions, i will at first try the bios setting method
<DropDead_> Ok echonize, i am back, sadly i have to hate my notebooks bios because i only have 5 options to change and thats it, mainly the boot order, the passwords for the bios and virtualization technology and thats it
<DropDead_> no AHCI or HDD Settings
<echonize> Oh. Well i can try to search something from web, but as i said before im not an expert, but i know it aint cool when that sort of problems occur either. :)
<echonize> Btw do you have Windows disk? If so, does it boot and show your hdd? If not did you see any disk management tool in bios, like hard dist test?
<echonize> *hard disk. :)
<DropDead_> i you have found anything relevant to my problem it would be great if you could send me a link or something, because i really don't know what to do next, i realized i was hating the bios before when i've tried to install ubuntu before after i opened it :P but it is also the latest bios so there is no update, but thats a crappy bios if i can't even change that stuff :D i do have a windows disk and it does show my hard drives, becau
<DropDead_> and no there is no disk test, but i could try an disk check tool under linux live cd or directly under windows to see if there are some errors
<DropDead_> Hey echonize, i now scanned the drive for erros, but it found nothing, so that seems to not be a solution either :/ i can't believe that it is so hard to find a solution, maybe i somehow have to check if linux does support my partitiontable? but it should support MBR :D
<echonize> I found problems about hdd's generally in G72's, but not much like your, that Win does show hardware properly and can install os, but Xubuntu cant.
<DropDead_> thats kind of ... unconvinient :D i am also trying to troubleshoot the problem, but i think if i could change some settings in bios it could work, but there is nothing i could change in there :/ andit couldn't be a linux driver issue either right? xubuntu should also work with MBR and GUID right?
<cgtdk> How to configure a compose button?
<cgtdk> nvm, I think I've finally found it
<DropDead_> Is there any Linux Tool that can read the partition table and show the partitions? i was thinking about something like gparted or a simple command line tool ;) maybe i can find the error in there
#xubuntu 2012-09-15
<VinnyAtaide> hello, can anyone help with a partition problem?
<xubuntu100> hello
<xubuntu100> salve a tutto il chan
<xubuntu100> c'e qualcuno che puo aiutarmi grazie
<xubuntu100> help me
<xubuntu100> ,,,,
<pleia2> you'll need to ask in english to get support here
<akis> hi all. i just installed on my netbook xubuntu 12.04 through usb flash drive but it cannot start if i dont choose to boot from this flash drive! any help to make it boot from hd without using flashdrive?
<Marzata> put the boot loader on the hdd probably
<akis> the boot loader of my bios or of my xubuntu?
<akis> my bios is ok. hd 1st option. how can i manage xubuntu's boot loader?
<akis> any idea? why my xubuntu needs flash plug on the system to boot up?
<akis> any idea? why my xubuntu needs flash plug on the system to boot up?
<homebrewcider> got 2 xubuntu pcs, want to connect via vnc from one to the other one , like I have before to the same computer before I reinstalled, have set a static ip in the second computer, but can't connect via vnc viewer. I can ssh in though, can someone help please
<wcapio> hi guys, I have installed xubuntu over a ubuntu 12.04 installation... I don't want to keep gnome nor unity, should I reinstall xubuntu directly or can I just purge the other desktop environments?
<xkill> you can uninstall
<wcapio> this wont leave too many unused packages?
<xkill> sudo apt-get remove %packagename% && sudo apt-get autoremove
<xkill> it would be easier to just reinstall
<Unit193> !purexfce | wcapio
<ubottu> wcapio: If you want to remove all !KDE and !Gnome packages and have a default !Xubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce »
<xkill> unless you have a lot of backups to deal with
<xkill> there you go
<wcapio> I have just spent a week making backups :)
<wcapio> I am just not a system guru, yet I am not sure I know how to keep the configs of my system (with venvs, python, apache, postgres,...)
<wcapio> -yet
<Mathias> wcapio: they're usually in your home directory and in /etc/
<wcapio> I ll try to purge, if I feel it is insufficient, I'll reinstall. meanwhile I have to learn more about nix file structure...
<wcapio> thanks ubottu, xkill, Mathias
<Mathias> ubottu is a bot ;)
<ubottu> Mathias: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<wcapio> :D
<wcapio> hilarious
<wcapio> thanks Unit193
<Unit193> Sure thing.
<DropDead_> Hello Guys, i do have a small problem installing xubuntu. when i start the live cd, i can see and mount my nfts partitions. i want to dualboot windows and xubuntu by the way ;) but when i start the installer and select the language, i choose to do something different with the harddrive, but then it shows the harddrive as empty :/ anyone got an idea?
<homebrewcider> sorry to repost, got disconnected      got 2 xubuntu pcs, want to connect via vnc from one to the other one , like I have before to the same computer before I reinstalled, have set a static ip in the second computer, but can't connect via vnc viewer. I can ssh in though, can someone help please
<xkill> dropdead_ whats the problem exactly?
<xkill> the partitioner reports the drive as "unallocated"?
<DropDead_> so the exact problem in my oppinion would be , that xubuntu is able to mount and find the ntfs partitions, but the installer is not able to read the partition table, beacuse it says in the installer my whole hard drive (640GB) would be empty
<Unit193> DropDead_: Did you try the alternate installer?
<DropDead_> and yes it shows it as "free disk space"
<Unit193> homebrewcider: You have a VNC server running, I'd guess?  sudo netstat -lp  to see what port and what address it binds to.
<DropDead_> No i haven't tried that so far, do i need a special iso for that? what does alternate mean? different drivers? command line installation?
<Unit193> !alternate
<ubottu> The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<DropDead_> okay thanks a lot :) then i will have a look and try to install that one, i will be back in some minutes if it wasn't working, thanks a lot unit193, xkill ;)
<Unit193> Sure thing.
<homebrewcider> seems I have another problem trying to updatewww.hotmail.com
<homebrewcider> wrng pc never mid
<homebrewcider> i ran netstat-lp like you said but do not see vnc mentioned
<DropDead_> I am Back :D So i now have tried the alternate install cd, but it says while installing that there would be no kernel-modules available, and i was not even able to choose where to install the system to, is that normal?
<DropDead_> Hello Guys, can anyone help me out if my notebook in gparted says that there are signatures of the gpt partition table on my harddrive? i am using windows on it, so there must be a way to remove the gpt signatures
<FairFacts> Hi all, I have a very quick question, I have custom resolution settings that work for my monitor that I can enable using Terminal
<FairFacts> but I would like to enable this by default when Xubuntu loads
<FairFacts> I've struggled to find a working step by step online and would very much appreciate help on this
<frappy> i want to disable my trackpad while typing. it seems i need to get the trackpad recognised as a trackpad, but xinput lists it as a mouse. how can i get it recognised correctly?
<frappy> basically i have this setup: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=11141211&postcount=1
<frappy> i.e. my trackpad is treated as a psmouse, but this isn't what i want...
<harj0> frappy: have you tried disabling it anyhow? (with xinput)
<frappy> harj0: not with xinput... i'll try that now and see what happens
<harj0> xinput set-prop yourID "Device Enabled" 0
<harj0> ,nbc]\
<frappy> ok, so the trackpad isn't working now
<harj0> cool
<frappy> how can i get that to happen automatically while i'm typing? :)
<harj0> took me a while to figure that one out and disable mine correctly
<frappy> yeah the man page wasn't helpful
<harj0> you can set up a script to toggle it and then make it a hotkey
<frappy> harj0: hm
<frappy> the problem is that i want it to kick in *every* time i type
<harj0> i just keep mine off at all times
<frappy> hah
<frappy> well, i like to click on things now and again
<harj0> too easy for my palm to brush it
<harj0> frappy: thats what mice are for
<frappy> harj0: aye, but not on my tiny laptop
<harj0> specifically wireless mice :p
<frappy> i can also disable the thing with modprobe -r :-)
<sette7> salve
<sette7> mi servre un aiuto, posso?
<sette7> i need an help..
<torax> Ask away
<sette7> im tryin live xubuntu bootable from usb.. at startap system ask me for user&pass.. but i have not user and pass..
<sette7> what i should doing?
<sette7> tnx
<torax> It should boot right to xfce desktop, but I think user is xubuntu and no password
<sette7> im trying now.. tnx
<torax> Your boot media might be corrupted if it doesn´t boot to xfce desktop, unless you are using alternate cd
<Sysi> how did you make the usb bootable?
<sette7> if I put a password, the system tells me that is incorrect, if I did not insert, the system returns to the screen that says stopping system v runlevel compatibily-ok, and then return to login
<sette7> unetbootin
<sette7> (sysi)
<sette7> torax, i download the distro from xubuntu site..
<sette7> tnx to all. :/ bye bye
<sakang> wanted to try xubuntu alongside kde.  what is the minimal pkg name to get a minimal xfce4 session?
<sakang> ???
<xatrix_> hi guys, can someone help me how can i change the shortcut for switching key layout ?
<xatrix_> currently i have to press alt+shift to change it
<xatrix_> i'd like to use ctrl+shift
<GridCube> go to >(mouselogo)>configuration>Configuration Administration>Keyboard>>[keyboard shortcuts tab]
<xatrix_> em... i don't see ">configuration>Configuration Administration" in the Main menu
<pleia2> s/configuration/settings
<GridCube> yeah.. translations
<xatrix_> wait
<xatrix_> didn't get it. do i have to open standard XFCE Settings ?
<xatrix_> Settings Manager ?
<GridCube> mmhm yes, and go the the keyboard sub-menu
<xatrix_> ok... i'm in
<xatrix_> i can setup input delays and etc... there's Layout tab, but how can i setup toggle mech in ?
<xatrix_> i have two layouts, but there's no option to setup a switching shortcut
<GridCube> the second that is keyboard shortcuts
<GridCube> mmm
<GridCube> maybe you need to find out where it is defined?
<xatrix_> it would be an option
<xatrix_> i have alt+shift for current, but i wanna change it to ctrl+shift
<pcroque> xatrix_: You can add the 'Keyboard Layouts' plugin to the panel and set everything up from there.
<xatrix_> something like it was "grp:ctrl+shift+toggle" in XKBOptions before
<xatrix_> pcroque, just 10 mins on Xubuntu, so i'm not familliar with it
<pcroque> xatrix_: right click on the panel. Select Panel-->Add new Items. Select keyboard indicator from the list of plugins.
<xatrix_> right, i did it
<xatrix_> thanks guys...
<Shirakawasuna> When I close my laptop lid, about 1/4 of the time rather than suspending, it just flashes the 'suspending' LED and logs me out. Does anyone know how I can investigate this issue?
<Shirakawasuna> It's very annoying - it has the potential to ruin work I haven't saved (though I'm paranoid about this and tend to save often)
<Shirakawasuna> this only happens with xubuntu - not ubuntu
<Shirakawasuna> actually most likely X is crashing instead of me being logged out
<Shirakawasuna> ahhaha: http://www.alanmacdougall.com/blog/2012/09/01/fixing-thinkpad-t520i-xorg-crash-in-xubuntu-12-dot-04/
<Shirakawasuna> exactly my problem
<Shirakawasuna> thank you everyone, thank you. I appreciate your enjoyment of my performance :). I also do weddings.
<evo7> Hi please I just finish installing xubuntu; and i want to add eclipse shortcut to the panel thanks for helping me
<GridCube> evo7, you have it installed?
<Sysi> after installing eclipse you can drag it from menu to panel
<GridCube> find its entry on the Applications Menu, then Drag and Drop it to the place you want it to be
<evo7> hi; i have download it from eclipse.org
<evo7> ho to install it  ?
<GridCube> oh, i dont know
<GridCube> !info eclipse
<ubottu> eclipse (source: eclipse): Extensible Tool Platform and Java IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.7.2-1 (precise), package size 16 kB, installed size 121 kB
<GridCube> you can install it from the Ubuntu Software Centre
<evo7> but it's not the latest one who  i want
<evo7> I need the eclipse EE
<GridCube> then follow the instruction from where you downloaded it :)
<vorsorken> Possibly a dumb question: is the amount by which the volume changes when I press the volume +/- keys changeable through any reasonable means? I'm guessing not, but it annoys me that it gets drastically louder with a single press.
<Sysi> evo7: http://askubuntu.com/questions/26632/how-to-install-eclipse
<evo7> thanks
<evo7> it's useful :)
<Sysi> kinda big downside is that you can't remove or update it with package manager
<Sysi> there might be others too
<drc> vorsorken: Settings Editor>xfce-mixer...default is 5, change it to what you want.
<martinphone> how do I save only .jpg files from a page?
<martinphone> and from several pages?
<vorsorken> wow, after looking around through config files, it turns out there's a GUI for changing things like that
<vorsorken> thanks drc
<drc> vorsorken: np
<GridCube> martinphone, man wget
<GridCube> martinphone, also ask on #bash, but before do read the manpage or they might go nuts on you
 * GridCube knows how crazy can #bash people be to people who doesnt read man pages
<martinphone> would this example work?  wget -nd http://www.cracked.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2009/12/zorklon{1,2,3,4,5}.jpg
<penreturns> cannot be
<penreturns> use wget http://www.cracked.com/blogimages/2009/12/zorklon1.jpg http://www.cracked.com/blogimages/2009/12/zorklon2.jpg
<malv> evga upgraded my 3 year old 9800gtx RMA with a $125 550ti. That's pretty awesome =0
#xubuntu 2012-09-16
<alveo3> Hey guys. I have unchecked ¨Spin down hard disk¨ in the power manager, but it still spins down every 10 seconds or so, please help :)
<apm1> alveo3, well how can you tell if your HD is actually spinning down ?
<alveo3> I can hear it, the system freezes?
<apm1> alveo3, running xubuntu i presume and what laptop is it ?
<apm1> ?
<alveo3> I think I`ve got it, thanks
<apm1> ok , mhm
<Artemis3> alveo3, which drive is this?
<alveo3> Model or what?
<Artemis3> yeah
<alveo3> Some WD stuff
<Artemis3> hmmm
<apm1> alveo3, how exactly did you solve it , enlighten us :)
<Artemis3> some "green" wd stuff?
<apm1> green?
<alveo3> How can I tell if it`s green?
<apm1> ^i have seen HD motion protectors coloured green on thinkpads
<alveo3> hdparm -Ii /dev/sda
<Artemis3> model could do as well :)
<Artemis3> its an actual line of models
<alveo3>  WDC WD3200BEVT
<apm1> oh so green is a modle name :D
<Artemis3> and the sticker on the drive itself has some green :)
<Artemis3> model line actually
 * apm1 facepalms
<Artemis3> well thats a blue one
<Artemis3> should not go to sleep on its own, unless it was configured to :)
<apm1> alveo3, how did you solve your problem , please enlighten us :)
<alveo3> http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-6893114.html
<alveo3> I think I can handle it.
<alveo3> Using hdparm does not work
<alveo3> Something it`v overwriting it
<Artemis3> there are 2 other places where you can configure that, bios and firmware
<Artemis3> i doubt you have changed the firmware, how is the bios?
<apm1> firmware how do you access the firmware settings ?
<apm1> firmware as in EFI ?
<Artemis3> see? that threads talks about the greens, i have experience with those as well :)
<Artemis3> no, drive's firmware
<Artemis3> but if it's not a green drive, you probably shouldn't care
<Artemis3> also if you used laptop tools or something
<Artemis3> (software settings outside gui)
<Artemis3> which drive is yours apm1 ?
<apm1> tweaking firmware on anything can be disastrous :(
<Artemis3> in this case, its a must, only if you have a green drive
<apm1> Artemis3, i have a WD myself but i am not aware of it's a alien green or blue :D
<Artemis3> model
<apm1> how do i find out , it's a 320GB though
<Artemis3> you too? are you alveo3? im confused
<apm1> nope
<apm1> Artemis3, look , i didn't ask for help on anything , hell i don't ever care what kinda colour my drive has :D
<apm1> Artemis3, but since you have risen my curiosity how do i find out what HD modle it is ? :D
<apm1> *rose
<Artemis3> sudo lshw -C disk
<apm1> it says PCI (sysfs) ?
<Artemis3> greens are usually 500ish or more
<Artemis3> yes it takes a little
<alveo3> so
<apm1> Artemis3, takes a little what ? time
<alveo3> Did some tweaks, I`ll see if it works.
<Artemis3> yes
<alveo3> Is mine GREEN or not?
<Artemis3> no
<Artemis3> its blue
<Artemis3> :P
<apm1> why does WD take the pains to colour code stupid HD s :D
<Artemis3> ask them, seagate also made a green line...
<apm1> Artemis3, WDC WD3200BEVT
<Artemis3> so you are sure you are not alveo3 ...
<Artemis3> because the answer is identical
<alveo3> lol
<alveo3> What do you mean?
<alveo3> I don`t need the tweaks or what?
<Artemis3> no
<Artemis3> just software or bios settings
<alveo3> that`s what I did :)
<apm1> holy piece of crap we both have the same HD :D
<alveo3> The bios is limited
<alveo3> brb
<alveo3> rebootin g
<apm1> Artemis3, i now understand why you are confused :D
<apm1> Artemis3, i assure you i am not alveo3 :D
<Artemis3> ok
<alveo3> Hmm, That worked fine
<apm1> Artemis3, but this has to be a damn coincidence for alveo3 and me to own the same damn kind of drive :D
<Artemis3> could happen i guess...
<alveo3> apm1, do we have the same model?
 * apm1 shakes alveo3 s hand for owning the exact same model as him :D
<apm1> alveo3, what laptop is your's fitted in ?
<alveo3> :)
<alveo3> You first?
<apm1> thinkpad x120e
<alveo3> AMD APU?
<apm1> yup e350
<alveo3> HP 635
<Artemis3> take a look and be proud: http://images.tecchannel.de/images/tecchannel/bdb/365706/890.jpg
<alveo3> hmm, apm1, does your screen brightness reset as well?
<Artemis3> (or something)
<apm1> alveo3, yes but only when i am on battery not on AC power plugged in
<alveo3> Running XFCE I guess?
<alveo3> With fglrx or OSS?
<apm1> yup xubuntu so yes xfce power manager
<apm1> fglrx
<alveo3> hmm
<alveo3> Mine always resets after reboot.
<alveo3> Did you do tweaks?
<apm1> alveo3, resets as in ?
<apm1> what resets
<alveo3> Maxes out
<apm1> brightness yeah that is supposed to happen even on my mac that happens
<alveo3> Well, on windows doesn't :)
<alveo3> It sucks mate, I have to set it each time I boot
<alveo3> I want it to the minimum
<apm1> alveo3, how dare you mention windows :D
<alveo3> :))
<alveo3> apm1, can you control your volume using the volume keys on xfce?
<alveo3> installed xfce4-volumed, does not work
<apm1> alveo3, i never pursed the screen brightness settings as i always feel comfortable with the max
<alveo3> the max kills me
<apm1> alveo3, actually earlier volume keys worked but after installing rhytmbox they don't work , although the volume applett shows up and adjusts but nothing happens unless i actually drag the gui slider in the top pannell
<alveo3> what applet are you using?
<apm1> alveo3, i can't work on anything but mac brightness :)
<apm1> *max
<apm1> alveo3, the stock xubuntu notification appletts
<alveo3> they didn't show up on my installation by default
<apm1> alveo3, so you don't get any notification bubbless on the top right of the screen just below the panell ?
<alveo3> nothing.
<apm1> alveo3, try exorcizing your laptop i think it's possessed :D
<alveo3> I've added 'mixer' applet, it still doesn't work
<alveo3> :))
<apm1> wtf , i have 15min battery left
 * apm1 is too lazy to connect the power cord
<Artemis3> in xubuntu volume should work without adding anything, unless your keys are not recognized, doubt installing things will fix that
<Artemis3> perhaps a search for ubuntu + laptop model would help
<apm1> Artemis3, but my keys are recognized why else would the applett work ?
<Artemis3> you did say they worked but installed something and now doesn't?
<Artemis3> perhaps an evil gnome app?
<alveo3> artemis3, does xubuntu come with volumed?
<apm1> Artemis3, rhytumbox ever heard of it ?
<Artemis3> have not checked, but you can control the volume without adding anything with a default install
<apm1> Artemis3, exactly until you screw yourself by installing rhythmbox :D
<Artemis3> ah yes, that evil gnome player :) you sure the volume is not affected elsewhere? in parole or something?
 * apm1 removes rhthmbox :D
<Artemis3> lol
<Artemis3> could be the keys are controlling the volume of the wrong thing, but whatever
<Artemis3> pulseaudio also allows separate volumes for each app
<apm1> hmm , maybe
<Artemis3> maybe pavucontrol? would show
 * apm1 types alsamixer in terminal
<apm1> brb i gotta connect to power
<apm1> hmm " you never realize how great it feels unless you are so close to a power source " tron from the movie tron :D
<apm1> Artemis3, nah nothing helpful in pavucontrol :(
 * apm1 realizes nobody in #xubutu remembers tron :(
<apm1> ^sorry off topic
<Artemis3> i remember tron, i'm not glued to irc :)
<apm1> Artemis3, sorry , i never meant to offend you :(
<apm1> ^oh all is well i missed the smiley :D
<akis> does anyone know where thunderbird mail store the mail adress history?
<doomgiver> hello
<Deutopia> hi
<doomgiver> so, i wanted to know, how do i build .deb files from a *.tar.gz package?
<Deutopia> tar2deb
<mips1911> why do you wanna use a tar.gz file in the first place?
<doomgiver> Deutopia: ok, thanks for that, but i cant do that.
<doomgiver> here is the deal :
<doomgiver> im trying to install some tools on a machine which has NO INTERNET access.
<doomgiver> so im manually downloading and instaling the tools.
<doomgiver> i get the tar,gz files and install them via ./configere, make\
<mips1911> Erm, have you looked at Kerryx?
<Unit193> !offline
<ubottu> If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://ubottu.com/ljl/apt/ - See also !APTonCD
<mips1911> http://keryxproject.org/
<Unit193> There is also apt-offline.
<mips1911> keryx runs on winddows & linux and it will downlaod all your pacakes & dependencies for you
<mips1911> packages & dependencies
<doomgiver> ok, cool
<doomgiver> i'll check that
<doomgiver> and im sorry for all those horrible typos in the 3rd line above, i was typing in a hurry
<doomgiver> mips1911: so, keryx will have to be installed in both the machines? target+source?
<mips1911> doomgiver: I have not used it but there is a portable version of the app so it does not need to be installed. It's simply dumps the files to a folder which can be on a USB stick which you then simply copy over to the /var/cache/apt folder on the target machine
<mips1911> Either way you only need it on the machine that will be downloading the files.
<doomgiver> ok, goody!
<doomgiver> keryx needs python "2.6" and pygtk.
<doomgiver> i have python 2.7.... why didnt i do 2.6 in the first place?
<doomgiver> this is so darn tedious
<doomgiver> it'll take 30 minutes to download.
<doomgiver> well, off to lunch
<doomgiver> ubottu: when i use the synaptic download package script, do i have to do it in another linux, or i can use it with a windows machine with mingw installed?
<ubottu> doomgiver: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<doomgiver> crap
<Sysi> I'm not sure if you can install synaptic on windows
<doomgiver> i dont want to install
<doomgiver> i just want to run a script (made by synaptic) on a windows machine (hopefully) that will download the required packages
<doomgiver> sometimes, you guys think of network access as granted
<doomgiver> i really hate that
<Mathias> if i need network access at a comp without any other ways i use a mobile broadband :P
<doomgiver> here i am, surfing at the BLAZING speed of 155 kbps, and the shitty modem wont work on linux. well, fuck that, im gonna circumvent that SOB and download and install the packages by hand, like ol' linus torvalds did
<Mathias> 40 kbyte/s here :P
<doomgiver> nice!
<Tm_T> anything above 5kbps is well enough (;
<doomgiver> ok, brb
<Mathias> Tm_T: in about 10 hours i'll have 2 kbyte/s :s
<Sysi> doomgiver: what kind of moden do you have?
<Kingsy> been meaning to ask about this for a while, one day a while back the speaker icon vanished from my notifaction area. I added the pulse audio mixer manually.. but its not as good.. anyone know what happened?
<jeffrey> anyone there?
<jeffABCD> hello?
<Mathias> hi
<jeffABCD> ah someone!:P
<jeffABCD> is there any GOOD documentation how to install rtl8188cus wireless adapter?
<jeffABCD> its hell!
<xuserr> hello
<xuserr> hi
<xuserr> does anyone know a n64 emulator for xubuntu? like project 64 for windows
<xuserr> ?
<Makdaam> hi, something keeps reseting my xkb options (compose->caps lock to be exact) I don't know where to look
<pcroque> Makdaam: Where are you setting the compose key?
<pcroque> Makdaam: Try
<pcroque> setting the keyboard layout to 'Use System Defaults' in xfce4-keyboard-settings. Then add the keyboard indicator to the panel and setup everything from there.
<asenk> hey, i cant seem to enable touchpad on my laptop after disabling it.
<Makdaam> pcroque: I've got "Use system defaults" marked :S
<pcroque> Makdaam: I think you're not the only one with this problem: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfce4-xkb-plugin/+bug/548631
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 548631 in xfce4-xkb-plugin (Ubuntu) "xubuntu keyboard layout switch shortcuts are not remembered" [Medium,Fix released]
<pcroque> Makdaam: Maybe this will help: http://askubuntu.com/questions/66096/how-to-set-up-xfce4-xkb-plugin-to-remember-settings-over-reboots
<asenk> any guesses whats causing this? xubuntu12.04. Basically what i did: touchpad works -> connect mouse -> disable touchpad through settings-manager -> enable from the same place -> doesnt work
<Makdaam> pcroque: I found that before and removed xfce4-xkb-plugin so it would stop resetting everything
<Makdaam> pcroque: still doesn't work
<pcroque> Makdaam: I went through the same thing yesterday...check the box...remove the plugin...uncheck the box...install the plugin.
<pcroque> Seems to be working today...but...you never know about tomorrow.
<gula>  
<Makdaam> pcroque: doesn't work :/
<Makdaam> pcroque: I'm removing xfce4-xkb-plugin, xxkb etc.
<Makdaam> pcroque: we'll se what happens
<Makdaam> pcroque: can't make it work any way I try, probably going to switch to Arch or something with less automation on next reinstall
<pcroque> Makdaam: Too bad. Seems like there are two many layers all trying to set the keyboard options.
<pcroque> s/two/too
<Makdaam> pcroque: Arch it is then... good bye Xubuntu Ø= and that werenæt the characters I tried to achieve either
<pcroque> Makdaam: Gøød lúçķ
<Makdaam> Thanks, see you later
<akis> hi all. could anyone help to permanently delete /Desktop and /Downloads from my /home?
<TheSheep> akis: no, but I can help you moving them somewhere out of the way
<TheSheep> akis: just edit ~/.config/user-dirs.dirs
<akis> ok. what should i type here?
<autif> /dev/null might work?
<TheSheep> akis: no
<TheSheep> akis: but you can type some paths that are out of your way, or hidden
<TheSheep> akis: for example, /home/akis/.desktop
<knome> or /home/username
<TheSheep> knome: bad idea
<knome> TheSheep, why so?
<TheSheep> knome: you don't want all the files from your home to be displayed on your desktop
<knome> TheSheep, ah, it works that way.
<akis> like this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/1209488/
<TheSheep> akis: yeah
<recon_lap> gimp is a bit annoying, the tool box shows on all workspaces :(
<akis> lets see if works
<akis> shuld i change dir name too? form /desktop to /.desktop?
<pleia2> recon_lap: there is a way to stop it from doing that, trying to remember (I did it on my desktop)
<TheSheep> akis: you can, or you can just delete it
<TheSheep> recon_lap: in the settings change the window hint from utility window to normal window
<akis> i tried both but nothing worked
<TheSheep> recon_lap: it's in the 'window management' section
<TheSheep> akis: what did you expect and what happened instead?
<recon_lap> TheSheep: thx, that fixed it, would have taken forever to find that :)
<akis> i expected that /desktop does not appear again in my /home but it should have stayed asa hidden file. But it appeared again and there is also the hidden i made
<TheSheep> akis: you logged out and back in?
<akis> no. i deleted and after some secs appeared again!
<TheSheep> akis: the settings you changed will take effect after relogin, because there are still some apps running using the old settings
<TheSheep> maybe just reloading xfdesktop would do it, too
<akis> oh. thats true. i am going to log out. is that enough or do i have to restart?
<TheSheep> akis: logging out should be enough
<akis> ok. i come back in a couple of minutes.
<akis> well. i am running in 2 machines. in one we probably had a bingo. at the other i see now on my desktop /documents. why?
<akis> i fixed it in both. thank you for your advise. i hope it will work permanently. thank a lot!
<Xifanie> Hello, I'm running on Xubuntu 12.04, and just installed Win XP but now my computer ignores my Xubuntu installation and just loads windows without giving me a choice.
<TheSheep> !windows
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<TheSheep> Xifanie: sorry, wrong fact
<TheSheep> !mbr
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<Xifanie> sweet, thanks
<TheSheep> Xifanie: see the "Restore grub" link there
<xubuntu452> hi, can someone help me, please?
<xubuntu452> is this the right place to ask you some questions?
<recon_lap> xubuntu452: just ask, if it's about xubuntu
<xubuntu452> of course it's about that
<xubuntu452> two days ago I bought an asus eepc x101ch with windows 7
<xubuntu452> but this operating system is very slow
<Xifanie> Do I really need Xubuntu to reinstall GRUB2? My bios is completely ignoring my USB key (even if I set it at highest priority, it reads it a bit then ignores the autorun), I don't have a CD burner, and I'm not even sure a Virtual Machine in WinXP would work.
<Sysi> you need some linux livecd/usb
<Xifanie> yay, so I'm screwed -_-
<TheSheep> Xifanie: the recommended way is to install windows first, and then install ubuntu -- it doesn't wipe everything from the disk like windows does
<recon_lap> Xifanie: you cant get a USB to boot? you sure the usb is setup correctly ?
<xubuntu452> so i would like to install a linux system. which linux system do you recommend me to install in my netbook, xubuntu, lubuntu or ubuntu?
<TheSheep> xubuntu452: considering where you are asking, the answer is obvious
<Xifanie> well, it only lists my HD, CD/DVD drive, and removeable device. I set removeable device at 1st, but no matter what, my USB key flashes a bit then it gets past as if there were no autorun. Funny thing is that I used my key successfully before. Now I even made a clean reformat + Xubuntu Precise on it, and no good.
<xubuntu452> TheSheep ok, ma un netbook asus x101ch come regge xubuntu?
<TheSheep> xubuntu452: as long as it fits the minimal specs on the page, it should work
<xubuntu452> but a netbook asus x101ch as holding xubuntu?
<recon_lap> xubuntu452: sort of depends, whats important to you, fast and simple, or flashly and not so fast
<TheSheep> Xifanie: can you remove hdd from the boot order?
<Xifanie> I tried removing the other two, still no good
<Xifanie> it told me something like "Insert a valid bootable device then press a key"
<TheSheep> Xifanie: it's the same key you used to install?
<Xifanie> yes
<TheSheep> did you try a different usb port?
<Xifanie> all of them
<TheSheep> sometimes they only boot from one
<TheSheep> :/
<Xifanie> like I said, I'm pretty sure I'm screwed, I don't get it, why would my Bios do that all of a sudden -_-
<Xifanie> I think I'll try with another USB key but AFAIK this one works perfectly
<TheSheep> Xifanie: you might try pressing f8 or f12 at boot, sometimes that displays a menu with a choice of boot devices
<Xifanie> alright thanks, I'll try that
<xubuntu452> I am interested to make the netbook fast and lightweight. The activities that I normally carry out in pc are: surfing the internet with mozilla firefox, using some simple programs online (like evernote, plancake, nowdothis), reading a PDF file, sometimes skype, and especially using an Epson Stylus SX130. Xubuntu might be suitable for me?
<David-A> Xifanie: in my older asus, there are 2 ways to boot from usb. 1) esc during boot, it then asks for boot device, list incl usb. 2) f2 into bios, boot settings has boot device priority AND hard disk drives, usb must be prioritized in BOTH if i recall correctly.
<David-A> Xifanie: (terminology: boot from usb is not about "autorun")
<pcroque> xubuntu452: Yes...it might. Xubuntu works well on my netbook (Asus eeepc 1005ha). Why don't you try it out with a live CD (or live USB).
<recon_lap> xubuntu452: I'd say go for xubuntu then.  ubuntu might be a bit slow, but probably has better layout for small screens
<recon_lap> xubuntu452: ubuntu would be quite a bit slower now that i think of it :)
<Xifanie> Thank you TheSheep, worked like a charm!
<TheSheep> Xifanie: excellent
<xubuntu452> recon_lap: ok! I'll try Xubuntu :)
<xubuntu452> pcroque: ok. First, a question: How do I change my nickname here in chat? so if I go out and then come back, you might recognize me. After: I could install xubuntu, while leaving windows? or I could create a partition and install it in xubuntu? In this case the system would be affected?
<Xifanie> /nick newnick
<xubuntu452> thanks
<pcroque> xubuntu452: I would recommend trying the Live CD (or USB if you don't have a CD drive): https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCD
<TheCountOfMonteC> ok
<TheCountOfMonteC> I will use USB
<pcroque> TheCountOfMonteC: Good luck.
<recon_lap> TheCountOfMonteC: I'd suggest dropping the "the" from the nic to, pain when using auto complete :)
<recon_lap> no offense intended TheDrums or TheSheep ;)
<TheCountOfMonteC> great suggestion
<TheCountOfMonteC> also by dropping the 'the', the (thethethe lol) nick can not contain the entire name. therefore, I try to download xubuntu, and burn it to a usb. in short, I will give you my news thanks
<Guest56890> I'm downloading xubuntu. I hope I chose the right package
<knome> Guest56890, which one did you download then?
<Guest56890> knome : the file name is 'xubuntu-12.04.1-desktop-i386'
<knome> Guest56890, that sounds like the safest choice :)
<Guest56890> knome: the alternative was a file called 64bit, but my system is a 32bit, so I chose the other
<Guest56890> well! Now, I'm going to read about how to burn an iso on usb
<knome> Guest56890, there are both desktop and alternate for both, but desktop should work
<Guest56890> ok
<Guest56890> I'm not very familiar with linux and English. I think this is the right place to improve In both of these fields. unfortunately for you, you will see me often in the coming days. : D Now, I get disconnected and resume the installation work tomorrow. good night
<Guest56890> thank u
<knome> no problem
<knome> see you later, and good luck with the installation
<Guest56890> see you
<Guest56890> but I could not change my nickname! patience, I'll try tomorrow. bye
<phthano> Interestingly, Xubuntu seems more sluggish than Ubuntu under the Xubuntu-desktop package.
<phthano> Any ideas what the cause for this could be?
<recon_lap> phthano: how do you mean by Xubuntu-desktop package? do you mean you just changed gnome3 for xfce after installing ubuntu?
<recon_lap> opps, i mean unity
<phthano> recon_lap: Sort of. It's the Xubuntu tab under the login screen, not the XFCE.
<phthano> When you install xubuntu-desktop as a package, it's that one with all the associated packages, not just XFCE.
<phthano> Yeah. It seems much faster and I'm puzzled as to why.
<phthano> These are VMs if it makes any difference.
<phthano> recon_lap: Is there a fundamental difference in the way Xubuntu sets up the disks for I/O?
<phthano> By default.
<recon_lap> phthano: dont think so, the basics are the same between xubuntu and ubuntu, but Canonical have been chasing the money and forgotten about performance, people with money dont use old hardware
<phthano> recon_lap: That's a good point. It makes me wonder if I have it misconfigured.
<phthano> Canonical are definitely chasing the money, but I think that's okay if desktop Linux makes headway.
<recon_lap> phthano: dont know enough to really help, not really sure what your saying anyway. that xubuntu is mis-configured or that ubuntu is mis-configured
<KombuchaKip> What is the best way to move my xfce settings from one machine to another?
<phthano> recon_lap: Thanks anyway.
<recon_lap> KombuchaKip: not sure, but most of your setting should be in hidden files in you home directory
<KombuchaKip> recon_lap: ~/.config/xfce4/xfconf/xfce-perchannel-xml/* ?
<phthano> KombuchaKip: Yes, go to your home folder and hit "Ctrl-H" to show your hidden folders.
<KombuchaKip> phthano: Ok, thanks.
<phthano> KombuchaKip: It's also a great way to move application settings between machines.
<KombuchaKip> phthano: Yes, thanks.
<KombuchaKip> phthano: Where is the config that contains all my panel settings, widget placement, etc?
<phthano> KombuchaKip: Let me figure that out, just a moment.
<recon_lap> phthano: I do remember some saying that installing ubuntu and then changing to xfce is not optimal.
<phthano> recon_lap: But it's actually faster that way.
<KombuchaKip> recon_lap: Dunno.
<phthano> KombuchaKip: I think it is .config
<phthano> "/home/.config/"
<KombuchaKip> phthano: That's a big folder for many applications. Do you know where it is specifically?
<phthano> KombuchaKip: ~/home/.config/xfce4/panel or something similar
<phthano> On 12.04, for me, literally /home/phthano/.config/xfce4/panel
<recon_lap> phthano: lol, guess thats what I get for believing what i read on the internet :)
<KombuchaKip> phthano: I tried that and it didn't update the panel.
<phthano> recon_lap: There is probably a good reason they said that and it just isn't anecdotally true in my case.
<phthano> KombuchaKip: Oh, interesting. Did you log in and out?
<KombuchaKip> phthano: Yes. I wasn't logged in when I copied the files over sftp.
<Artemis3> phthano, xubuntu doesn't seem slower to me, or do you mean time it takes to load the desktop? There is a bug about that for 12.04, didn't happen to me on 3 machines tho.
<phthano> Artemis3: No, I mean responsiveness.
<Artemis3> phthano, such as?
<phthano> Artemis3: Menus are slower to load, applications are slower to open.
<phthano> Artemis3: Navigating file paths are slower.
<Artemis3> phthano, ok, this is against a pure xfce, or against unity?
<phthano> Artemis3: Against Unity.
<Artemis3> hmmmm navigating file paths slower...
<phthano> KombuchaKip: http://superuser.com/questions/178310/in-what-files-in-the-home-dir-does-xfce-store-the-user-config-data
<phthano> Artemis3: I know, right? It's odd.
<Artemis3> did you try launching nautilus?
<KombuchaKip> phthano: Thank you.
<phthano> Artemis3: Yes, I am launching Nautilus.
<phthano> Artemis3: I am using that.
<Artemis3> so same nautilus, and it is slower in xubuntu?
<Artemis3> perhaps...
<phthano> Artemis3: I believe I have figured it out.
<Artemis3> see if in your process you hace a thumblerd taking cpu
<phthano> Artemis3: It think I just didn't have the video drivers enabled.
<Artemis3> have
<Artemis3> thumblerd is quite the buggy thing, specially if you open a folder where you are downloading a video
<Artemis3> but i don't know if nautilus uses it or it is thunar only?
<Artemis3> thumblerd makes thumbnails for thunar, but maybe it keeps running all the time
<phthano> Artemis3: It was the drivers, but additionally, I did not have as much RAM allocated as my Unity box.
<phthano> It defaulted to less.
<Artemis3> well you are using both xfce and gnome things
<Artemis3> a pure xfce should consume less ram
<phthano> Artemis3: Right, right.
<Artemis3> that deamon is an example you wouldn't have with a normal ubuntu running
<phthano> Artemis3: I don't think that is true because I am using the Xubuntu desktop enviroment, not just xfce.
<Artemis3> and indeed, Xubuntu could use more love
<Artemis3> thumblerd makes pretty thumbnails, it is not required to run, but Xubuntu wouldn't leave it out, would they? But if you also use nautilus and all the gnome baggage
<thomasross> Hi
<Artemis3> the only way to compare is you install from minimal, and just the xfce4 metapackage instead of xubuntu-desktop
<Artemis3> xfce4 would use wicd instead of NetworkManager, so be aware
<Artemis3> no gnome libs tho, should give you more memory
<KombuchaKip> phthano: I copied the entire .config/xfce/* directory over to the new machine and my panel is still unchanged, even after a reboot.
<knome> Artemis3, can you elaborate on the "could user more love" ?
<knome> Artemis3, or, regarding what
<phthano> KombuchaKip: I don't know what else to tell you, post on the forum, I'm sure someone can help you.
<KombuchaKip> phthano: Thanks.
<Artemis3> knome, more testing, more reporting, more fixing. the usual.
<knome> Artemis3, workforce welcome
<Artemis3> ie, on my machines i get apport nagging me almost daily, one of the items say "unreportable reason" bleh :) so... Just can't boot to desktop without that thing appearing, need to remove it
<knome> file a bug, and we might be able to look at it
<knome> or submit a patch :)
<Artemis3> yes, about 10 or 20 attempts later, i gave up on that thing
<Artemis3> happens on clean installs too, wonder how could you not catch it
<knome> if bugs aren't reported, they can't be fixed
<knome> maybe it's hardware-dependent?
<Artemis3> yes, apport launches, it says "send report" blah, if someone takes the time to browse the item, one of them says it can't be reported
<Artemis3> so, many people might think its getting reported, but it isn't. Next day you boot up the machine, happens again. Only once, usually that thumblerd
<Artemis3> hope 12.10 is better
<knome> again, bugs can't be fixed, if they aren't reported
<knome> maybe it is fixed, maybe not
<knome> it's not going to be fixed automagically.
<Artemis3> knome is there a place for suggestions or vote for features?
<Artemis3> knome, the vuze team recently got one set up and its impressive
<thomasross> I'm trying to install xubuntu on an IBM Aptiva, All i get when i try to install is a black desktop with nothing but the picture. Can you help me?
<thomasross> *blank
<knome> Artemis3, when we start building the roadmap, all ideas are welcome
<knome> Artemis3, and there's brainstorm too, though that's not too well monitored.
<knome> Artemis3, #xubuntu-devel generally
<Artemis3> knome, a system like this: http://vote.vuze.com/forums/170588-general
<Artemis3> looks a bit like brainstorm
<knome> yes
<Artemis3> but that one is official, the devs are paying attention
<knome> generally, community voting is a noble idea, but in the end, those who write the code or work on it will do whatever they think are worth their time
<thomasross> Artemis3: I'm trying to install xubuntu on an IBM Aptiva, All i get when i try to install is a black desktop with nothing but the picture. Can you help me?
<knome> !patience | thomasross
<ubottu> thomasross: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Artemis3> ok, assume the "more love needed" would be, for instance, implement and pay attention to that feedback. Of course some things are for upstream, but the distro related things you can actually change
<knome> Artemis3, we do go through the bugreports and stuff. brainstorm really rarely has had ideas about xubuntu, that's also why it isn't maintained. ideas posted to #xubuntu-devel are processed.
<Artemis3> a bit ago an user was complaining booting and perfomance was inferior in xubuntu against ubuntu, i have noticed the boot to desktop issue, and perhaps the first time you click the menu, could be upstream related tho.
<Artemis3> yes well, i don't think most common users would go to #xubuntu-devel and make proper bug reports
<knome> no, they shouldn't. bug reports should be filed to launchpad
<Artemis3> i have filled a few on lauchpad, and can understand how difficult might be
<knome> but seriously, if you don't think it's worth filing a bug, how can you think a developer thinks it's worth fixing it for you?
<Artemis3> the brainstorm thing is important imo, if it was more official.
<knome> the brainstorm is official, and you can volunteer to keep track of the new xubuntu ideas and report them to irc or our mailing list.
<knome> (and yeah, we also have community meetings and all that, where everybody is welcome)
<Artemis3> maybe you need a script to import the most voted things into the mailing list :)
<knome> thanks for volunteering to write that
<Artemis3> lol
<knome> it's not like we're not listening to our users.
<knome> it's like they need to do it on the communication channels we are on, we aren't going to browse through all facebook pages that mention xubuntu :)
<Artemis3> noo, just make it clear where people should go, i don't think it's obvious you can vote on things in brainstorm and that would be even read by devs
<knome> and the other side of the coin has always been the team being low on resources; why waste (too much) time to read what our users want, if we're burning down the time we could fix bugs that are properly filed
<knome> http://xubuntu.org/contribute/
<Artemis3> bugs first thats ok
<knome> there's a three-step guide on how to get involved
<knome> that is: the mailing list, the irc channel, the community meetings
<knome> and yes, if there is clear bugs in the software/OS, please report them as appropriate
<knome> and yes i know the brainstorm is not included
<Artemis3> i doubt many people will join the ml to voice an opinion, or even report a bug
<knome> s/included/mentioned/
<ochosi> sidenote: usually ppl in the dev-team have more ideas than they can implement...
<knome> Artemis3, in that case, too bad
<Artemis3> i have used ml for decades, and even i wouldn't bother anymore
<knome> Artemis3, maybe it is not too important for them then
<Artemis3> think of the new generations... subscribe? mail? moderator aproval?
<ochosi> well, it's not like we're all just old farts :)
<Artemis3> at least the brainstorm is just, point to url, and vote
<Artemis3> launchpad... that can be more difficult, but for bugs its worth it
<knome> maybe that's one of the problems of brainstorm
<Artemis3> remember that ubuntu cutpaper thingies?
<knome> it's too easy to +1 everything that is great
<Artemis3> or what was called
<Artemis3> where people could submit small ideas
<ochosi> i personally think it's ok if people have to show a certain amount of "interest" (=invest time) to really have their vote counting on things that others work on in their (totally free) time
<knome> ochosi, +n, preferably >100
<ochosi> below that barrier, you just tend to get loads of "spam" and "trolls"
<Artemis3> see the votes in the vuze project, the dumb stuff is ignored
<ochosi> (which is totally unhelpful)
<Artemis3> but important things do come, and are often implemented
<ochosi> even ignoring takes time and energy
<knome> Artemis3, imagine this... i spent several days this cycle calling for people to help with our documentation rewrite
<Artemis3> no, you don't HAVE to do all that is requested, even if it gets many votes
<knome> Artemis3, i think the outcome was one new guy who actually contributed a notable amount of time
<knome> Artemis3, compare that to the fact it took me 2 days to convert all the stuff to docbook, which is a big task
<knome> Artemis3, do you really think i should have used two more days to try to get people doing something?
<knome> Artemis3, or read their wishlists?
<Artemis3> that is for you to decide
<knome> Artemis3, or would you rather just have the new documentation, because if i (or in other cases, somebody else), didn't do the conversion, you didn't have that?
<Artemis3> same thing. you decide what to do
<Artemis3> but at least you know what others are thinking
<Artemis3> even making people come here is difficult
<knome> what do i do with that information if i have no time to work on anything?
<ochosi> congrats for making it here :}
<knome> yes, it must have been a long journey... would you like to have a seat and a drink, maybe some whiskey?
<Artemis3> then you know that issue is there
<Artemis3> no time today... but you are now aware of it.
<ochosi> yeah, in a way we do. but to quote you "that's up for us to decide" (what to do with that)
<knome> Artemis3, yeah... but there's that other guy's request tomorrow i need to read, and again, i don't have time to do anything about either of the issues.
<ochosi> problem is that users often aren't aware of what their wishes entail
<knome> i'm sorry but this starts to be quite unproductive
<knome> the bottom line is that we really do not have the time to go around and look what our users want, unless they are reporting their problems/wishes to us correctly
<Artemis3> i was just pointing you could make this "reporting correctly" part easier.
<knome> if they don't want to make that effort, i don't think it's important enough for them, and i'm definitely not going to use my time fixing something that isn't even that important
<knome> reporting is easy enough already. sending a mail to the -devel list even unsubscribed will eventually be approved (surprise: by me) and all the developers will be able to see it
<ochosi> Artemis3: yeah, but there are even automated dialogs for reporting app-crashes nowadays. and there is an easy way now to just "+1" a bugreport on launchpad. it's not like these things aren't improving
<knome> yeah, and seriously i think reporting a bug is really easy
<Artemis3> or could be they don't even know how to
<knome> just throw in a lousy title, lousy description and no attachments; somebody will come and tell you what you need to send us...
<ochosi> problem with ubuntuforums and askubuntu or brainstorm is exactly what you see as an advantage: it's not standardized at all. so all the work of sorting this by importance or anything is up to us
<knome> Artemis3, if they don't know how to send an email or how to open a simple web page to do a simple operation, then i suppose it's too bad
<ochosi> since the work of fixing a bug or improving a behavior is also up to us (~7people at best) i think we can leave this tiny effort up to our users
<knome> i have to point out that this isn't just about xubuntu, it's about many many other projects too
<Artemis3> ok, but at least see how the vuze guys are doing it with their "vote" system, http://vote.vuze.com/forums/170588-general if you don't like it fine, its for the requests features, not bugs, launchpad is fine for bugs.
<knome> Artemis3, the vuze project probably has enough people to run that site properly, and check it out all the time. good for them.
<knome> Artemis3, i would build a new, better, brainstorm system myself for xubuntu if i didn't know i have better things to do than that.
<Artemis3> or clarify how to use brainstorm in a way that's useful for you.
<ochosi> Artemis3: if you agree to administer the brainstorming i think we'll gladly accept you as part of our team doing just that :)
<ochosi> (if you wanna do more that's obviously great)
<Artemis3> some guidelines
<knome> ochosi, Artemis3: yes, as i said; you are very welcome to volunteer to monitor brainstorm pass the ideas to our mailing list
<knome> guidelines for what?
<Artemis3> what do you expect, what you don't want
<ochosi> knome: i'm _not_ going to volunteer for that :p (unless you don't want any artwork anymore ;))
<Artemis3> :)
<knome> ochosi, :P
<Artemis3> ok ochosi if you make me a dark theme, lol j/k
<knome> Artemis3, well, that's the issue with brainstorm: there is no guidelines, and it would defeat the purpose, if there was
<ochosi> Artemis3: have you tried blackbird in 12.10 yet?
<Artemis3> then i can't pass you every little thing to the ml
<Artemis3> ill try blackbird
<ochosi> do so :)
<ochosi> and _report bugs_! :)
<knome> Artemis3, when i looked the last time, there was a huge total of 1 idea about xubuntu, which was several years old
<knome> Artemis3, so, i'm not thinking that would really fill our inboxes.
<Artemis3> if help points to brainstorm, with a "vote for features" or something, might attract some attention
<knome> "vote for features" is totally misleading.
<Artemis3> of course those wouldn't be the exact words
<knome> there is simply no promise that the "feature" that had the most votes would be implemented
<Artemis3> this is what the vuze guys put: "Vote for Vuze!  Vuze would be more awesome if it could ..."
<knome> and that's probably the biggest flaw of brainstorm with a small developer team
<Artemis3> and thats it
<Artemis3> so they feel free to pick what they like and ignore what they don't
<Artemis3> obviously someone is going to request the kitchen sink
<knome> Artemis3, will you draft that, and are you willing to oversee how the ideas in brainstorm for xubuntu look like, and report to developers?
<ochosi> yeah. meh. you know we'd have so many people coming back saying: "booh, i voted for this, you didn't implement it even though it was the most-voted-for item." (replace this e.g. with "tabs in thunar")
<knome> yep.
<Artemis3> english is not my first language so it would be difficult to write much
<knome> we also need somebody to sit on the complaints department
<ochosi> Artemis3: you seem to do fine here :) (and we're not natives either)
<Artemis3> if i knew a single url to go for Xubuntu votes or, what word would you like to use?
<thomasross> I'm trying to install xubuntu on an IBM Aptiva, All i get when i try to install is a black desktop with nothing but the picture. Can you help me?
<Artemis3> and which lists i need to subscribe, etc.
<Artemis3> where do i report things, all that
<knome> Artemis3, http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/ there's the top xubuntu ideas
<Artemis3> and then promote
<thomasross> I quit.
<Artemis3> little patience
<ochosi> yeah, very typical (unfortunately)
<ochosi> not very appreciative of those hanging out here to help in their free time
<knome> correction: in their free time at almost 3am
<ochosi> lol
<ochosi> yeah, that too :)
<ochosi> Artemis3: i'd really suggest you spend more time here, you'll start to see things from our perspective more ;)
<Artemis3> im looking at the brainstorm page
<knome> s/here/at #xubuntu-devel/ ;)
<Artemis3> ok ill add the channel to my list of channels i auto join
<Artemis3> oh wait
<ochosi> btw, i'm already waiting for reviews to beat us up about dropping a few apps from default install...
<Artemis3> which apps?
<knome> "how dare they, now they even fit a CD"
<ochosi> gimp, gnumeric
<Artemis3> ah
<ochosi> (to name to prominent ones)
<Deutopia> so whats the option for image editing?
<ochosi> we simply didn't have a choice, but i don't think any reviewer will take that into consideration
<ochosi> Deutopia: sudo apt-get install gimp
<Deutopia> good choice
<ochosi> ;)
<Artemis3> well if there is a dvd image with those as well
<Artemis3> not like i use optical discs anymore but :)
<ochosi> just because it's not part of default install doesn't mean you can't use it, but many don't see that...
<Artemis3> i can only think of an offline install
<Artemis3> where that would matter
 * Deutopia does a lot of offline installs
<Deutopia> gimp isnt a big deal
<knome> no, there's no dvd for xubuntu
<Artemis3> perhaps there should be
<Deutopia> kinda goes against xubuntu being a lightweight distro
<ochosi> lightweight and userfriendly are partly conflicting ideals
<ochosi> so it's a thin line for us
<Artemis3> including gnumeric and abiword is fine, unless you instead put libreoffice :)
<knome> perhaps you should rethink how much stuff actually fits on a 700MB CD :P
<knome> Artemis3, we can maintain a dvd image, if you volunteer to maintain it..
<Artemis3> i use the minimal uso :)
<Artemis3> iso
<Artemis3> let me take a look at things included in the 12.10 iso
<Angeroni> Whats up guys and gals?
<ochosi> Angeroni: you tell me
<ochosi> oh, and off he goes
<Artemis3> you scared him
<Artemis3> ;)
<ochosi> by not answering in time you mean? :p
#xubuntu 2013-09-09
<xubuntu105> when i load into oracle VM Vitualbox manager it asks me for a password under xubuntu account
<xubuntu105> is there a default password?
<nerdtron> xubuntu105, try your own password
<kenetik> Hello Folks!
<kenetik> Quick question, I put Xubuntu 13.04 64-bit on a jumpdrive using "Universal USB Installer" from ubuntu, using persistence. / I successfully launched it from a computer at work with no hard drive, and configured everything to preference, then logged out and shutdown. // When I came home and trying to run it, I was unable to boot into the setting that I created, it only gave me the options to Install or Try Xubuntu, even when running Tr
<kenetik> was brand new settings with xubuntu-session-user as opposed to the users I created. // Any feedback?
<kenetik> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2173307&p=12783319
<XRS1> what i normally do if i intend to actually run like that is either install linux onto the thumbdrive and run it, or delete the casper file and create a new partition for its persistence. label this partition casper-rw
<XRS1> it needs to be formatted in ext2
<XRS1> so youd need 2 thunbdrives for either method
<XRS1> but out of the box it should just plain work. what i'd suggest is make it again, but this time use Linux Live USB Creator: http://www.linuxliveusb.com/
<kenetik> so I will always need two thumb drives? or only for the initial config
<XRS1> i find Linux Live to be the most reliable, easiest to use, and looks the best
<kenetik> I wanted to use that, although I do not have a windows box
<XRS1> to set it up in either of those 2 methods your would A) need a thumbdive to run the xubuntu live and a second to install to, or B) a xubuntu live USB to delete the casper file and create an ext2 partition called casper-rw
<XRS1> or you could do it the easy way and make a live disk on windows using http://www.linuxliveusb.com/
<kenetik> alright ill use these notes and see what I can accomplish
<kenetik> unfortunately i do not have nor have access to a windows box, not to mention it makes me cringe to imagine have to use windows to make a proper unix live usb =/
<XRS1> weird huh?
<kenetik> got a screenshot coming, gimme 1 sec
<kenetik> http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/screenshot-09092013-120350am.php
<XRS1> yup. if you delete that file and create a new EXT2 partition labeled casper-rw it will automatically figure it out and use the casper partition to save information across boots
<XRS1> but just installing to a USB drive would give you MUCH faster performance
<XRS1> if you use the i386 architecture, you can then plug that thumbdrive into any PC that boots from USB and run a fully functional xubuntu
<XRS1> javascripts wont work well when running from USB. the system will lock up a lot and give errors warning the scripts arent responding
<kenetik> I know for a fact that all 4 pc's I use are 64 bit, would it still benefit me to use 32bit?
<XRS1> no then go ahead with 64bit
<XRS1> 32bit is a lil faster when running from USB, but theres a lot of stuff you might miss out on not having 64bit support
<yap> fellas, after an update a month ago or so my keyboard layout properties (like key shortcuts) are not remembered from session to session. Anything I can do to fix that?
<kenetik> XRS1: thank you for your help.
<XRS1> yup
<yap> anyone has this problem as well?
<kenetik> XRS1: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2173307&p=12783339#post12783339
<kenetik> What do you advise I use? GNUparted? for the partition?
<XRS1> gparted
<XRS1> you can make the partition whatever size you want. there are no restrictions, only when casper is a file
<XRS1> only when casper is a file are you limited to 4GB
<XRS1> *
<kenetik> I currently have the following: /dev/sda1   fat32    /boot/efi     190MB      (flag boot)   |  /dev/sda2    ext2     /boot     244MB        | unallocated (the rest)
<kenetik> woah* nvm
<kenetik> http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/screenshot-09092013-125451am.php
<kenetik> look right?
<XRS1> that should work
<yap> sry to once again pop with my question, does anyone know where keyboard layout settings are saved anyway - in a file?
<XRS1> All possible keysyms can be found in /usr/lib/X11/XKeysymDB or /usr/share/X11/XKeysymDB. To ensure that the .Xmodmap file is loaded when you start Xfce add /usr/bin/xmodmap $HOME/.Xmodmap to your .xinitrc or .xprofile file.
<XRS1> according to: http://wiki.xfce.org/faq
<XRS1> looks like its /usr/share/X11/xkb/  maybe?
<kenetik> XRS1: decided to try USB > USB install, taking... forever...
<kenetik> "ERROR: No boot disk has been detected or the disk has failed."
<xubuntu329> hi
<xubuntu329> i have a proxy settings problem
<xubuntu329> someone can help me?
<tra23874> Hi, wondering if anyone can help, in the middle of a Xubuntu install but it seems to be hanging
<pmjdebruijn> please elaborate on the problem, if someone knows, they will respond, please be patient
<tra23874> I got past the step where you repartition the drive and now I see a black screen with a lot of text and it seems to be hanging
<tra23874> thanks
<tra23874> I'm installing it alongside Windows 7
<pmjdebruijn> you might want to make a "screenshot" of that black screen with text, using your mobile phone or whatever, and upload it somewhere so we can take a look
<tra23874> OK, here it is
<tra23874> http://s1260.photobucket.com/user/krem1234/media/Xubunu_zpsf4bd0eb2.jpg.html
<tra23874> Also, it's an SSD if that makes a difference
<pmjdebruijn> that's a rash
<pmjdebruijn> crash*
<tra23874> the install crashed?
<tra23874> any ideas on what went wrong?
<pmjdebruijn> tra23874: well, I'm not entirely sure
<pmjdebruijn> sortof looks like the memory allocator
<pmjdebruijn> so how much RAM does your system have?
<tra23874> thanks for looking into it though
<tra23874> 8 GB
<pmjdebruijn> that should be quite fine
<tra23874> I tried the liveCD earlier and it loaded fine which seems a little strange
<pmjdebruijn> 64bit xubuntu?
<tra23874> Yes
<pmjdebruijn> well, you could try running memtest from the live cd, so checkif the memory isn't broken
<pmjdebruijn> just to make sure
<tra23874> hmm yeah I'll check that
<pmjdebruijn> it's available from the menu before xubuntu boots
<pmjdebruijn> it'll need to run for a few hours though
<tra23874> sure, thanks again
<pmjdebruijn> again I'm not sure if that's the issue, but at least if you've run memtest, you can be reasonably sure, your memory is fine
<tra23874> right
<pmjdebruijn> other than that, you might want to stick around here, maybe someone else has an idea later on
<tra23874> Actually I just rebooted, and got "Some of the partitions you created are too small. Please make the following partitions at least this large: / 2.8 GB" though what I have specified was 52.8 GB (Windows) and 10.1 GB (Xubuntu)
<tra23874> hmm, now I just got past that screen
<pmjdebruijn> I'm afraid I have little experience with dual boot / shared disk installs
<Coterabeth> Haldo
<XRS1> kenetik,  when installing, make sure grub is installing to the correct drive. ubiquity sometimes guesses wrong.
<tra23874> hey, happy ending, got it installed
<tra23874> just needed to change the partition sizes
<tra23874> looks like with smaller HDDs, the default size for the root partition is too small
<foobarski> hi all. How to set the default window manager to be xfwm4 instead of metacity?
<ochosi> foobarski: are you using xubuntu?
<ochosi> generally speaking, you might have to modify the session file
<MoL0ToV> i have a problem with xscreensaver, don't authenticate even with correct password
<ochosi> caps-lock? wrong keyboard-layout?
<MoL0ToV> ochosi, no
<bullgard4> [Xubuntu 12.04.2] Is there a keyboard shortcut to pressing Applications menu > Log Out > Suspend?
<cfhowlett> bullgard4, see settings/keyboard/application shortcuts
<bullgard4> cfhowlett: I had a look at Setting > Keyboard > Application Shortcuts. This list does not mention the Suspend command.
<cfhowlett> bullgard4, then it doesn't exist.  Create your own shortcut and save it.
<bullgard4> cfhowlett: What command-line command is entered if I press Applications menu > Log Out > Suspend?
<baizon> bullgard4: xfce4-session --help
<baizon> bullgard4: sorry i was wrong
<baizon> bullgard4: this will give the answer... http://linux.die.net/man/1/xfce4-session-logout
<bullgard4> baizon: No. '~$ xfce4-xsession-logout --suspend' works all right. --  Thank you very much for your help.
<foobarenko> Can't find how to make the Enter key in a pressed state to act like a Control key
<nl278> i have 306MB and everything working ok on xubuntu
<nl278> ram
<elfy> excellent
<nl278> Version: Pentium III, Max Speed: 800 MHz, Current Speed: 450 MHz
<nl278> after upgrade i try run firefox
<GridCube> nl278, you should try to install zram on your computer
<nl278> GridCube: if i understend zram uses ram instead swap, but there is only 7 MB free ram in this pc
<GridCube> nl278, it makes usage of ram more efficient for low ram settings
<GridCube> in theory a whole lot more efficient
<ice_kernel> Hi all
<nl278> GridCube: interesting, will install that
<GridCube> !hi | ice_kernel
<ubottu> ice_kernel: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<ice_kernel> Need some help with main menu in xubuntu
<GridCube> !details | ice_kernel
<ubottu> ice_kernel: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<ice_kernel> Xubuntu 13.04, just right now editing my main menu and deleted standart categories but they appeared... how can i delete them forever and create my own?
<ice_kernel> Sorry for my english
<ice_kernel> any suggestions?
<GridCube> mmm
<ice_kernel> mmm...
<GridCube> ice_kernel, have you read this ? http://wiki.xfce.org/howto/customize-menu
<GridCube> you might be interested in this part http://wiki.xfce.org/howto/customize-menu#hide_menu_entries
<ice_kernel> i can't do it with standart "main menu" util?
<ice_kernel> of xfce?
<GridCube> i don't know
<GridCube> never tried it
<ice_kernel> anyway thanks for help
<xubuntu585> hello i m new ... how to search end install drivers for linux voyager ???
<xubuntu585> and not end
<GridCube> xubuntu585, first, linux voyager its not a supported variety of ubuntu, second all drivers are in the aditional drivers settings on the ubuntu-software-center software sorces settings that you can launch by typing software-properties-gtk
<Coterabeth> grape ape
<xubuntu140> hello
<bgardner> !hi | xubuntu140
<ubottu> xubuntu140: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<xubuntu140> wow xubuntu is really great
<Coterabeth> I'm on mint 15xfce at the moment
<bgardner> Do either of you have a support question?
#xubuntu 2013-09-10
<yeyeman> Can I make the file manager display files in a list instead of icons?
<ochosi> yeyeman: press ctrl+1, ctrl+2 and ctrl+3 to switch the views
<ochosi> or use the View menu
<pleia2> probably want "view as detailed list" (I do!)
<yeyeman> yep this is great
<codygman> Not sure if that posted.. Is xubuntu going to be using mir?
<baizon> codygman: http://www.webupd8.org/2013/08/xubuntu-1310-xmir-iso-available-for.html
<Unit193> http://open.knome.fi/2013/08/22/xubuntu-team-no-mir-for-13-10/
<Unit193> You can still try it though, or even use it, just not default.
<MoL0ToV> i have a problem with xscreensaver, don't authenticate even with correct password
<codygman> Unit193: That is good to hear, I'm glad they won't be using mir at first. I'm thinking of moving from debian testing as my main OS to xubuntu and need stability.
<MoL0ToV> i have a problem with xscreensaver, don't authenticate even with correct password
<Unit193> Little text in the top left say anything interesting?
<Unit193> codygman: Moving from Testing, but need stable? ;)
<codygman> Unit193: I need the newness of testing (or more). One of the reasons I'm moving is because I'm having to hack things to make hibernation and switching from external monitors to only my laptop and things like that. Going to see if Xubuntu fixes it. IIRC it corrected some of the problems.
<Unit193> 13.10 (unreleased so far) has better support for multi-monitor setups as well.
<xubuntu670> Hi..My name is Michael I am running Xubuntu 12.10 and have a problem with the Update Manager,I think that somehow it has got locked as its showing that there are upgrades to download but I can install them! any help appreciated
<minbag> join #freebsd
<TheSheep> xubuntu670: any error messages?
<TheSheep> xubuntu670: note that if you have the update manager already running, you can't start a second one
<xubuntu670> No error messages! How do I stop the instance of update manager thats running then?
<pmjdebruijn> does the issue persist if you logout, and login again?
<xubuntu670> yes the issue persists on log off log on i need to kill the process
<TheSheep> xubuntu670: head to the task manager then
<TheSheep> in applications -> system
<xubuntu670> thanks Sheep ive just killed the update manager process so hop ethat sorts it out  michael
<marion> hallo zusammen kann mir jemand helfen? ich habe ein problem beim starten...
<marion> ...ich weiß nicht mehr weiter ;(
<TheSheep> !de | marion
<ubottu> marion: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<MoL0ToV> i have a problem with xscreensaver, don't authenticate even with correct password
<xubuntu894> hi
<xubuntu894> where can i find an old xubuntu distro
<xubuntu894> it is for a celeron
<xubuntu894> can anyone helpme
<cfhowlett> xubuntu894, 12.04 will run fine on celeron
<xubuntu894> sure? well lets try thanks
<xubuntu894> i had most problems at boot time
<pipe84> hi. i just installed xubuntu 13.04 in my netbook hp dm1, but doesn't works brightness keys. i have edited file grub add "windows2012" (it work in ubuntu 13.04) but either work.
<cfhowlett> xubuntu894, I suggest you use the LTS version 12.04.  Also, Lubuntu should also run great on Celeron.  Install xubuntu then install lxde to see the desktop environment for lubuntu.
<cfhowlett> xubuntu894, what problems?
<xubuntu894> the menu show then its like a key is pressed
<xubuntu894> and i can not shoose an option
<cfhowlett> xubuntu894, ?? with ubuntu or with xubuntu?
<xubuntu894> i pressed several times enter an then starts in text mode
<xubuntu894> i guess it is the video card is not strong
<xubuntu894> i tried ubuntu debian and a distro with lxfce
<xubuntu894> let me find the name of that distro
<cfhowlett> xubuntu894, lubutnu is ubuntu with the LXDE desktop environment.
<pipe84> hi. i just installed xubuntu 13.04 in my netbook hp dm1, but doesn't works brightness keys. i have edited file grub add "windows2012" (it work in ubuntu 13.04) but either work.
<cfhowlett> xubuntu894, and lubuntu and xubuntu are optimized for older machines.
<xubuntu894> yes i know even thoght i tried one that didnt strat, wait a minute im not sure if it was xubuntu thats why i am here, let me find it
<nikolam> when I set tzdata (sudo dpkg-reconfigure tzdata) to set time zone, and NTP server is active, I get wrong local time for my city (belgrade, europe)
<nikolam> but when I choose GMT+1 , I get correct time.
<nikolam> why
<nikolam> it is 12.04 32-bit, running inside virtualbox
<nikolam> maybe it have to do that sometime I pause VM and save state, but there is NTP server to fix time
<nikolam> hi xubuntu894
<xubuntu894> i found it
<xubuntu894> xubuntu-13.04-desktop-i386.iso
<xubuntu894> this one didnt work
<nikolam> uh, I now again got wrong time, and then i set it by town name and now it is againright. smells like NTP not set right..
<xubuntu894> i guess i have to try 12
<nikolam> xubuntu894, I think in the same place where new ones. just take care that only older LTS releases are supported for some time.
<nikolam> you just use new one, you don't need old
<cfhowlett> xubuntu894, the LTS version is supported for 5 years.  NON LTS are not.  Choose wisely.
<nikolam> memory (RAM) is important resource, otherwise, it will run just fine, like releases before
<xubuntu894> but 13 didnt work
<nikolam> it is what applications want, by means of speed and cpu and graphics, not system.
<cfhowlett> !nomodeset|xubuntu894, meaning?  what exactly failed?  graphics?
<ubottu> xubuntu894, meaning?  what exactly failed?  graphics?: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<cfhowlett> xubuntu894, try the no mode set options to see if you can work around the graphics issue.
<xubuntu894> ok it was i kind of corrupted boot screen
<xubuntu894> then i wait about an hour and nothing happend
<xubuntu894> let me see the page thanks
<cfhowlett> xubuntu894, read the factoid I sent you and try the nomodeset option.
<nikolam> also by typing "/nick nickname" you choose your nickname in chat :)
<nikolam> Also up to 12.04 LTS, there is "alternate" install, that do installing in text-only mode, but then when installed, use GUI
<cfhowlett> nikolam, excellent point.
<nikolam> yeah, by using alternate I managed to install xubuntu on asus eeepc701 with 512MB RAM and just 4GB SSD, and I even end up with less then Gig free space with all apps and office etc ;p
<nikolam> after text install with no gui installed, I added xubuntu dekstop and voila (was using UTP LAN cable for internet)
<cfhowlett> nikolam, hows that working out for yhou?
<nikolam> quite fine now.
<nikolam> but I keep books and music etc on SD card
<cfhowlett> nikolam, I thought as much ...
<nikolam> I do sudo atitude clean, empty caches of browsers and he lives.
<nikolam> and yes, I sometimes run synaptic, to clean stale linux kernel packages with old versions that does nto get cleaned by themselves after updates...
<nikolam> I only had problem with Firefox not quite working right without swap space on 512MB RAM. he was stalling all machine after 5-6 tabs.
<nikolam> I think i solved it by setting small Swapfile as swap space (20-50Megs or so) and now I think he is more happy when swap is there
<nikolam> it is set in /etc/fstab and file is made with dd
<MoL0ToV> i have a problem with xscreensaver, don't authenticate even with correct password
<nikolam> MoL0ToV, you have another user to log in?
<nikolam> then check user rights on home dir
<MoL0ToV> is all right
<MoL0ToV> 700
<MoL0ToV> i just done chmod -R 700 $HOME
<nikolam> e.g. sudo chown user /home/user ; sudo chmod u+rw /home/user -R
<nikolam> then try to change password
<nikolam> maybe have something to do with character set or something?
<nikolam> MoL0ToV, what xubuntu it is. Does it authenticate in console (ctrl+alt+f2) ? try killing screensaver
<nikolam> and try creating new user and see how it goes for  him
<nikolam> if happens with new user too, try setting update server to main, update, and it persist with a  new user, report bug with ubuntu-bug <packagename>
<xubuntu894> ok, i started it 13.04 and says by a message box exiting... you are leaving graphical boot menu and starting the text mode interface
<cfhowlett> xubuntu894, right.
<xubuntu894> while its appear its like if someone is pressing the cancel button of the message box indicaterd
<xubuntu894> this continues like in an infinite loop
<xubuntu894> i pressed a lot of enter and it stop and starts again
<xubuntu894> i can not even write an order
<xubuntu894> by pressing all functions keys it happneds nothing
<cfhowlett> xubuntu894, break the loop.  you DID verify integrity of your ISO, right?
<xubuntu894> really no, but same happends with ubuntu an other distros
<cfhowlett> xubuntu894, try a different keyboard
<xubuntu894> i started pressing all keys like crazy and it stop but enter in installing mode i guess
<xubuntu894> then appears xubuntu 13.04 in text mode but its an infinite loading screen
<xubuntu894> uhnnn maybe, i didnt think about that
<xubuntu894> ill try an other keyboard
<xubuntu894> sorry for my english im a spanish speaker
<cfhowlett> xubuntu894, don't feel bad.  I'm an American in Beijing China and I speak NO Chinese.
<xubuntu894> Lol
<xubuntu894> ok, thasks a lot
<GridCube> !es | xubuntu894  :)
<ubottu> xubuntu894  :): En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<xubuntu894> well ill be back later, i have not a compatible keybord right now, thanks a lot bye
<pipe84> hi, i have problem with keys up/down  brightness in xubuntu 13.04, doesn't works.
<GridCube> they usually dont
<GridCube> sadly
<GridCube> pipe84, you might want to take a look to this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1815228
<GridCube> its kind of old but might direct you to a solution
<pipe84> ok gridcube, im going to see
<xubuntu028> im back
<pipe84> gribcube why doesn't work ctrl+alt+T for to open terminal??
<xubuntu028> it stop loading and now its says busybox v1.20
<GridCube> pipe84, its meta-t
<GridCube> where meta its the usually windows flag painted key
<pipe84> sorry but i dont understand you
<xubuntu028> i guess one problem is the keyboard as said flow
<cfhowlett> xubuntu028, they do break
<xubuntu028> but now its other
<xubuntu028> why?
<GridCube> causality
<xubuntu028> try again?
<elfy> pipe84: meta is the windows key
<GridCube> xubuntu028, that, things happens some times for some reason
<pipe84> ok
<pipe84> i have understand
<elfy> pipe84: later versions have ctrl+alt+t
<pipe84> ok, im going to see the site for brightness key
<xubuntu028> yes Lol, i would like to know the reasons
<GridCube> elfy, wich version?
<elfy> GridCube: this one I'm using has it :)
<GridCube> 13.10?
<xubuntu028> i really need a live distro only to access internet
<elfy> GridCube: yep
<GridCube> interesting
<xubuntu028> because on my work a hace an php aplication in a computer that is ussualy full used
<xubuntu028> and i jast want to access that computer by an internet explorer
<xubuntu028> is there out any other live old distro that i could use only for that thing
<xubuntu028> ?
<pipe84> GridCube, in ubuntu 13.04 i add GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="acpi_osi=\"!Windows2012\"" and works keys brightness, but in xubuntu 13.04 doesn't
<GridCube> tinycore, puppy, dsl, slitaz, xubuntu028
<GridCube> :/ i have no idea of that pipe84
<xubuntu028> ok thanks ill try puppy or tiny core, thanks
<GridCube> xubuntu028, pasate por #ubuntu-es despues :)
<GridCube> o por #ubuntu-es-cafe :P
<xubuntu028> dale gracias
<pipe84> GridCube hablas español??
<xubuntu028> si
<xubuntu028> creo
<GridCube> XD claro
<xubuntu028> jaja
<pipe84> joe
<GridCube> pero este canal es en ingles por favor
<BlackShadow7777> well im back, i changed my nick from xubuntuuser088 to my real, pipe are you there?
<BlackShadow7777> i have a question
<BlackShadow7777> sorry this question is not from this channel
<BlackShadow7777> i need a way to put an access link or simbolic link intyo desktop of a live distribution, is there a way?
<xubuntu808>  i need a way to put an access link or simbolic link intyo desktop of a live distribution, is there a way?
<xubuntu808>  i need a way to put an access link or simbolic link intyo desktop of a live distribution, is there a way?
<mr_chris> Does anyone know how to get nm-applet working when running XFCE in a freenx session?
<GridCube> nope
<recon_lap> running into a annoying issue with a SD card, It'll be recognized the first time I plug it in, but after I take it out I cannot use it again till I reboot. and solutions?
<SuperEngineer> recon_lap: put it into another slot... worked for me
<recon_lap> afraid I only got one slot.
<SuperEngineer> oops
<SuperEngineer> do you boot with it in or out of slot?  try the other one - whichever
<recon_lap> SuperEngineer: I appreciate the suggestion, but rebooting not really a solution. and I think the issue happen either way.
<recon_lap> any, be back in a min, want to use this bloody card.
<mr_chris> recon_lap, What does dmesg say?
<mr_chris> Compare what it says when you plug it in to when you plug it in again.
<pmjdebruijn> recon_lap: did you "eject it"?
<pmjdebruijn> recon_lap: sometimes that means "Disconnecting the cardreader"
<pmjdebruijn> my cardreader has an on/off button so I can hardware disconnect/reconnect it
<recon_lap> I did, got a message that flashed passed so fast I could not read it.
<pmjdebruijn> but you "shouldn't" eject
<pmjdebruijn> there another option usually
<pmjdebruijn> safely remove or something, right?
<mr_chris> recon_lap, What does dmesg give you. You're running blind until you look at that.
<recon_lap> think there might be something going on with the card itself. there is a folder I cannot delete
<mr_chris> recon_lap, dmesg would tell you that too.
<recon_lap> I'm using the card in my printer now, I'll reformat the card when it's free an do some testing. if the problem persists I'll ask again :)
<mr_chris> recon_lap, Seriously, someone is trying to help you by asking you for more info and you're just going to ignore it?
<recon_lap> mr_chris: the card is in my 3d printer for the next 20 min or so. and thx for helping , sry if I got you annoyed :(
<ozbrk> it's too quiet in this channel
<ozbrk> isn't it
<knome> maybe nobody has a problem with their xubuntu
<knome> also, if you want a social channel, try #xubuntu-offtopic
<ozbrk> maybe you are right xubuntu is so stable
<andreas> just installed xubuntu lts on my eee 900... works great!
<XRS1> wifi works okay? and the card reader?
<recon_lap> welcome to the club, hope your stay is enjoyable !!
<XRS1> im thinking about replacing windows on my niece's eee 900,
<andreas> wifi works... i am using it right now
<andreas> card reader... well, ich installed it from SD card... so i guess it actually works
<andreas> but... let me insert it after the reboot...
<andreas> yes... it works and mounts automatically
<recon_lap> XRS1: best thing to do is make a bootable USB and test the target machine, gives you a really good idea if there are any likley
<recon_lap> problems
<andreas> XRS1: yes... i replaces windows due to the low capacity of the system SSD (4 GB)
<XRS1> card reader is what has me most worried. mine looks like it works, it'll work on a live enviornment, but if you unmount the card and plug in a new card, the new card wont work untill Windows sees it
<andreas> ok, i will insert another one
<XRS1> gotta reboot into windows every time i wanna change cards
<recon_lap> XRS1: was having some issues with a SD card myself today.
<andreas> ok, i inserted another card... not automatically mounted... but, after unmounting the old card and insert the new card again, it works
<recon_lap> XRS1: think I had a corrupt folder on the SD that was cause odd probelms.
<andreas> reboot...
<XRS1> i dont deal with SD cards much so it's  not a problem for me, but my neice needs to have it, and her mom uses the netbook when traveling and uses needs SD cards to work. well ill give it a go next time i see it. it's just too slow to still be running windows
<andreas> re
<jk_> Question: Running two systems here, both xubuntu 12.04.3. One is quite responsive, the other extremely slow to load any program. Checking /var/log/boot.log for each shows that the snappy one starts GDM, then stops GDM and shortly afterward starts lightdm. The slow one stargs GMD, then starts lightdm, then stops GDM. Can this be the problem, and if so, how can I fix it?
<bekks> Thats not the problem.
<bekks> In both cases, gdm is stopped, and lightdm is started.
<bekks> More likely, you are encountering performance issues.
<gormandy> I just updated to using the AMD catalyst drivers, I login and then xubuntu gets stuck. Can't switch to a different TTY either
<gormandy> can anyone help me figure out the problem?
<gormandy> I have a dual monitor setup, and I can boot just fine if I have only one monitor plugged in
<gormandy> and i can re-plug the second monitor and it works, no hangs or anything… why won't it boot with both monitors connected?
<jk_> bekks, Hardware is pretty much the same on both systems, as is RAM and the drives. What made me suspect the overlapped display managers was that on the slow box, update manager seems to run "three levels deep." That is, after completing an update, it reloads itself to a copy of the original screen, before bringing up the "up to date" screen. Localepurge also runs three times, rather than once, at the end of an update. FWIW, this box b
<jk_> oots via EFI and the fast one uses MBR,; could that be involved?
<bekks> jk_: Nope.
<bekks> The most usefull approach is comparing: uname -a; sysctl -a; vmstat 1 30; free -m
<yeyeman> I use two different keyboard layouts, how do I add the language switcher to the taskbar?
<yeyeman> I can't find any such item through the add new plugins to panel menu
<yeyeman> I can change it in system settings of course, but I know it's possible to have little button in the panel as well
<gormandy> still can't pinpoint the issue… xubuntu freezes after i login. I have a dual monitor setup. If I unplug one of the monitors I can boot just fine… can anyone tell me what's causing this issue?
<recon_lap> yeyeman: only thing I can think of is workout the terminal command that will switch layouts and create a launcher. bit involved.
<XRS1> im interested in this too. i have a laptop with a dead screen i'd like to use in the kitchen,  but when you plug a monitor into the VGA port, xubuntu will not boot (usaing x.org drivers on first gen Radeon)
<XRS1> i know it boots fine without the monitor plugged in as you can hear a popping sound through the speakers as xubuntu logs in and starts the sound service
<jk_> bekks, I'll do that. Sorry to be away so long; got called to supper!
<bekks> jk_: no problem ;)
<jk_> bekks, Interesting! The slow box is running 64-bit kernel, the snappy one is 32-bit. I thought I had 64-bit systems on both boxes. Perhaps I should change the slow box to 32 bits and see if that helps <b>
<meh_> Hello fine people. I downloaded a program that was designed to run in java. I forget it's exact name. The problem is that I do not have java, and extracted all the files to the desktop. Which filled it up. so I deleted all those files, and erased them from the recycle bin. Each time I log in or restart more of these files keep appearing. What do I need to get rid of?
<XRS1> open /home/usrname/Desktop/ in a file manager and check to see whats there
<meh_> XRS1: Thanks. I was able to delete them from there.
<jk_> bekks, Sysctl -a didn't show any obvious major discrepancies, but swappiness on the slow box was set to 60 while the fast one runs at 10. I changed the slow one to 10 and will see if that makes any difference. Thanks for your suggestions!
<bekks> jk_: Obviously. Do you know how swappiness actually works?
<bekks> If not, please read this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/103915/how-do-i-configure-swappiness and this: http://lwn.net/Articles/317814/
<jk_> bekks, I don't know the intimate details, but I do know that the lower its value, the longer the system will go without attempting a swap. In any case, neither system ever reports using ANY of its swap space.
<bekks> Especially the first article explains the impacts pf setting swappiness very well. In addition, even read this: https://www.kernel.org/doc/Documentation/sysctl/vm.txt on oom_kill_allocating_task
<bekks> jk_: your second implication is untrue.
<bekks> Setting the swappiness to a lower value just lowers the value of free, really _unused_ (not used for buffers, cache, etc.) value.
<bekks> Setting it to 0 will have the impact, without setting oom_kill_allocating_task=1, that your system instantly starts to swap whenever there is a memory allocation excedding the value of free RAM.
<bekks> Set swappiness to 10, and oom_kill_allocating_task=1, and you'll be fine for almost alll use cases.
<bekks> And seeing heavy swap usage with swappiness=60, you will also see io wait events in vmstat.
<jk_> bekks, Since I've not seen ANY swap usage on either system, are these settings likely to be significant? I suspect the differences between 32 and 64 bit systems are the major reason for such a significant difference in performance -- though I'd expect 64 to be faster, not slower.
<bekks> Which is untrue, either.
<bekks> If you dont see _any_ swap usage on both systems, you do not have an IO problem caused by swapping.
<jk_> bekks, I'll go play on the other (slow) system for a while and see if the swappiness change made any difference in its feel. I did see, running top on it just now, that it had used 32K of swap space so that might be it.
#xubuntu 2013-09-11
<PManning395> Hello?
<GridCube> !hi
<ubottu> Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<PManning395> Hello! I had a question about Xubuntu and LiveUSBs
<XRS1> k
<PManning395> I have a laptop that I would like to set up as a netbook, as the previous harddrive is shot. That being said, I would like to use Xubuntu on a LiveUSB to act as the OS. Without a hard drive, would I be able to use the Xubuntu as the only OS?
<XRS1> yes
<PManning395> Ok. And is there a way to set it up that it just launches the OS, so it doesnt ask every time if I want toeither try it or install it?
<XRS1> you can install xubuntu onto a USB flash drive or an SD card
<PManning395> An SD card? I neer would have thought of that.
<PManning395> never*
<XRS1> be warned, it usually guesses wrong and installs the bootloader to the wrong USB drive by default, if that happens, boot from the live USB and run boot-repair
<XRS1> when installing from USB to USB/SD
<GridCube> ^ listen to him
<PManning395> I would only have the flash drive as the liveUSB to be plugged in, I wouldn't have any other storage devices installed. Would that still be an issue? I would try the SD, but I don't have one handy at the moment. Otherwise I think i would install the liveUSB to the SD Directly.
<PManning395> That was another question that I just remmebered. If I use the Flash drive as a liveUSB, will I be able to save files to it?
<XRS1> you would have to select "Something Else" at the disk setup part.
<PManning395> Ok
<GridCube> PManning395, you will need to install from somewhere to the otherwhere
<XRS1> wait
<XRS1> yeah
<XRS1> no you cant install from the live to the live
<GridCube> like ask someone to loan you a pendrive for a few hours
<XRS1> you can reconfigure grub's boot options so it just boots to desktop
<GridCube> mmhm
<PManning395> I mean, I would set up the live disk, and have the extra space (say 3gbs) Could I use the extra gb's for storage of files?
<PManning395> And the Grub menu? Aight, ill have to look into that.
<XRS1> but running as live instead of an actual install is much slower
<PManning395> I don't have a spot to actually isntall it to
<PManning395> Since my hard drive (or cable) is completely messed up
<GridCube> PManning395, using two pendrives, or a pendrive and a sdcard, you can install from one to the other
<GridCube> no need for a "classic" hard drive
<XRS1> what i do if im gonna run a live disk is delete the casper-rw file (using a diff computer that can boot on its own) and creat a new EXT2 partition labeled casper-rw    this partition is where everything will save to
<XRS1> this way you can have more than the limit of 4GB of live persistence
<GridCube> using unetbootin you can check an option called "reserve space for data"
<XRS1> ah nice
<XRS1> much easier
<xubuntu438> Hello?
<GridCube> !hi | xubuntu438
<ubottu> xubuntu438: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<xubuntu438> I am brand new to linux and to whatever kind of chat this is
<xubuntu438> where do I start?
<PManning395> Apologies, I am back.
<PManning395> Ok, I will look into that. Thank you again for the help everyone!
<xubuntu438> My install is complete and I need to restart, how do I return to this chat?
<PManning395> Ok, so i'm using unetbootin
<PManning395> And towards the bottom it says "Space reserved to preserve files across reboots (ubuntu only)" and then MB's
<PManning395> Since im using xubuntu, do I need to worry about this?
<XRS1> no
<PManning395> ok, thank you
<GridCube> xubuntu is basically ubuntu at that level
<XRS1> xubuntu, edubuntu, mythbuntu, Ubuntu Studio and lubuntu are all Canonical backed Ubuntu.
<XRS1> oh yeah left out kubuntu
<PManning395> ah, ok
<PManning395> makes sense
<GridCube> XRS1, and gnome-ubuntu
<XRS1> news to me
<xubuntu669> hello. I have xubuntu version 13.04 and seem to be having trouble with the glEdgeFlag() function functioning properly under its openGL libraries. I am running my version of Xubuntu in a virtual machine on virtualbox.
<xubuntu669> Any ideas on what I could do to fix this?
<PManning395> Xrs1
<PManning395> how do I launch Xubuntu as Try it automatically?
<hylian> hello
<xubuntu044> hola
<yeyeman> firefox scrolling is incredibly laggy
<yeyeman> anyway to fix?
<Unit193> yeyeman: Disable smooth scrolling?
<yeyeman> it didn't help
<yeyeman> xubuntu seems to save my session between sessions
<yeyeman> even though I have not ticked the "save session" box on the logout splash screen
<yeyeman> How can I disable it?
<baizon> yeyeman: http://forum.xfce.org/viewtopic.php?pid=23391
<nerdtron> yeyeman, close all your windows, shutdown and CHECK the "save sessions"... on your future shutdowns, UNCHECK the "save sessions"
<MoL0ToV> i have a problem with xscreensaver, don't authenticate even with correct password
<MoL0ToV> also gnome-screensaver
<pipe84> hi all, just installed xubuntu 13.04 on my HP laptop with ATI HD6320, I managed to put the brightness to maximum, but the keys (F2-F3) to increase or decrease brightness does not work, either with Fn. In graphics mode I can not increase / decrease brightness because I find the option. I appreciate the help
 * USAtrucker slaps USAtrucker around a bit with a large trout
<drc> I just noticed that http://xubuntu.org/getxubuntu/ has no listing (nor mention) of md5 (or any other hash function).  Q's: 1) How are folks supposed to check their copy of the ISO before use, and 2) Was this by design or an "opps" ?
<Sysi> one thin is that you don't need that with torrent download
<Sysi> *thing
<drc> OK...but there are direct DL's links there also.
<Unit193> MD5sums are on the locations page, mirror downloads.
<drc> Unit193: You are correct :)
<drc> thanks
<rosemball> sup guys
<rosemball> what is the latest kernel version for xubuntu?
<elfy> 3.11.0-7-generic here
<Sysi> !info linux-generic
<ubottu> linux-generic (source: linux-meta): Complete Generic Linux kernel and headers. In component main, is optional. Version 3.8.0.30.48 (raring), package size 1 kB, installed size 33 kB
<rosemball> !info linux-generic
<Sysi> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #xubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<rosemball> elfy did you update it from source or from main repositories?
<elfy> no - I'm using the dev version of xubuntu - that's the current kernel for that
 * Unit193 has 3.11.0-u193, but compiled it.
<rosemball> okay, I think I'll wait for 13.10 then
<rosemball> thanks for the answes guys
<rosemball> answers
<elfy> welcome
<GridCube> !info linux-generic saucy
<ubottu> linux-generic (source: linux-meta): Complete Generic Linux kernel and headers. In component main, is optional. Version 3.11.0.7.8 (saucy), package size 1 kB, installed size 33 kB
<c2tarun> hi friends, anyone using chromium here, I am having problem with magnetic links
<rosemball> c2tarun, what problem?
<c2tarun> when I click on any magnet link I get a message to launch application, when I launch application I get an error message.
<c2tarun> let me share a screenshot with you
<c2tarun> rosemball, I get this msg when I click on magnet link icon: http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/screenshot-09112013-104059pm.php
<c2tarun> rosemball, when I click on launch application I get this msg: http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/screenshot-09112013-104147pm.php
<rosemball> which program do you use for bit torrent protocol?
<c2tarun> rosemball, deluge
<rosemball> http://askubuntu.com/questions/44849/how-to-configure-chrome-to-open-magnet-urls-with-deluge
<rosemball> see if this help
<xubuntu668> Using xub 12.04.3 after nvidia update it boots into the prompt. it's a dual boot Win XP and grub is fine
<xubuntu668> can someone please help?
<xubuntu668> I can provide all tech info necessary from the prompt I am using another machine side by side
<GridCube> xubuntu668, from the grub stage choose a previous linux version to boot from
<GridCube> try to see if that works
<xubuntu668> no previous kernel. was removed after all worked. current version is .53
<xubuntu668> i know it was stupid
<GridCube> if that fails xubuntu668, try to go to /etc/X11 and rename xorg.conf using mv xorg.conf xorg.conf.old and reboot, system should reboot to default grafic drivers
<xubuntu668> ok. brb
<xubuntu668> no xorg.conf
<GridCube> then you are not using nvidia drivers
<GridCube> xubuntu668, try this, sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop --reinstall
<serraphyn> how do I stop the xubuntu desktop from auto starting?  Like I want it to start with the login/password prompt only in the non-GUI setup
<Sysi> serraphyn: remove lightdm
<xubuntu668> unable to write to /var/cache/apt/
<GridCube> Sysi, aint that a bit overkilling?
<Sysi> serraphyn: or look into upstart guides about disabling it
<GridCube> xubuntu668, did you sudo it
<GridCube> ?
<Sysi> GridCube: it's the easiest way, though Iäm not sure if you can get authentication in xfce session to work without a DM
<xubuntu668> yes, also it says not using locking for read only lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<serraphyn> Sysi, I thought the startup was gdm and I did sudo update-rc.d -f gdm remove when I needed to use lightdm :D
<GridCube> http://askubuntu.com/questions/139014/how-to-disable-lightdm
<GridCube> serraphyn,  ^^^
<xubuntu668> Gridcube yes I did use sudo.
<GridCube> xubuntu668, mmm so you have some problem somewhere
<GridCube> sorry i cant be of more help now
<GridCube> gotta go
<xubuntu668> thanks very much. I really appreciate it. I suspect that I've done something in Windows.
<xubuntu668> bye
<xubuntu668> exit
<jvm_> hi. i setup a new xubuntu and compiz; i tried to overwrite the default keyboard shortcut for window closing, which worked fine on another xubuntu system using the compiz settings. on this system however, the compiz shortcut would not work. even alt+f4 stopped working. now i am lost...
<rawrmonster> maybe im just having an off day but if i have a file called 'ex01.py' and i executed the command 'chmod 700 ex01.py' that would make the file rwx correct?
<rawrmonster> but just for the current user
<jvm_> correct
<rawrmonster> hmmm im so lost then
<jvm_> no rights for group and others, rawrmonster
<jvm_> however, it only makes sense if the file begins with "#!/usr/bin/env python" or similar.
<rawrmonster> i have a usb stick in "/media/New Volume" and when i run the command it executes correctly but it still is not rwx just rw
<knome> rawrmonster, chmod +x file
<rawrmonster> i have tried that as well
<rawrmonster> i have also tried to use the gui and it just unchecks it's self
<knome> what exactly are you trying to make executable?
<rawrmonster> a python script i just made that is some print statements
<jvm_> rawrmonster, if the file system is fat or ntfs you will run into trouble, too.
<rawrmonster> jvm_: ahh that very well may be it
<rawrmonster> jvm_: let me check that because this is normally used for a windows machine
<jvm_> speaks against a proper file system ;)
<rawrmonster> yea its fat so that is what is causing the trouble most likely?
<jvm_> that means you shouldn't bother with your posix right settings...
<jvm_> i don't see the necessity, though.
<jvm_> you can still run your python program.
<rawrmonster> i thought linux had to have the x set for it to execute i guess i should have tried to run it before i complained i just knew it was out of the ordinary when the program did not show green in the terminal
<knome> rawrmonster, you should always be able to run it with 'python script.py'
<knome> if it had +x, you could have ran it with "./script.py" (or "script.py" if the dir was in PATH)
<knome> ultimately, the result would have been always the same,
<rawrmonster> well sorry for the false alarm lol i feel kinda like an idiot for not trying it before i came here
<rawrmonster> ty for you all help in the matter tho :D
<jvm_> don't worry.
<jvm_> i am wondering too just now
<jvm_> i mounted a fat partition to try, and while i can't change the rights, some files are displayed as executable, while others aren't.
<jvm_> s/fat/ntfs
<jvm_> i don't know what makes some files different there. while mounting windows partitions you can specify that all files should be treated as executables, however: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2173052
<xubuntu812> How can I get rid of the login manager, so that I have a tty login, but still startx automatically?
<rawrmonster> you can just uninstall the login manager and give me one second i know there is a way to execute a command on login give me two seconds to find it
<Unit193> Change /etc/default/grub  and change out quiet splash   for  text
<jvm_> xubuntu812, there must be a premade solution, because i know many systems that do this, but you could just write an init script that runs startx (through sudo as your user) and add it to the right runlevel using update-rc.d
<bekks> dont use startx anymore.
<bekks> Use lightdm.
<jvm_> xubuntu812, there is also nodm.
<xubuntu812> nodm? is that just another login manager?
<jvm_> http://jeffhoogland.blogspot.de/2011/12/howto-get-right-to-x-with-no-display.html
<jvm_> and if you google you find other -- i think, worse -- solutions such as http://www.debianadmin.com/how-to-auto-login-and-startx-without-a-display-manager-in-debian.html
<xubuntu812> what if I just add startx to my .profile?
<jvm_> then go read the "worse solution" link, they do that :p
<bekks> xubuntu812: Then fix permission issues afterwards.
<xubuntu812> and if I add lightdm instead of startx? would that do the same thing?
<jvm_> no.
<rawrmonster> why is plymouth such a core file of all the ubuntu family distro's?
<xubuntu812> so how would adding startx to .profile give me permission issues?
<bekks> xubuntu812: It will break permissions. Dont do it.
<bekks> Use lightdm if you want to start X automatically.
<bekks> And you dont need to add it to .profile
<xubuntu812> Im using lightdm now
<xubuntu812> it works fine, except for the resolution, or rather, the offset (half my screen is black and my monitor gives error)
<xubuntu812> same thing happened in Mint, I fixed it eventually, but it was a pain, and when I change monitors I gotta retrace all my steps, which sucks
<jvm_> is autologin set and working?
<xubuntu812> I dont want autologin, but yes it is working
<bekks> Install the correct drivers and configure them.
<xubuntu812> I have correct drivers, they are configured. As soon as I login the screen pops back in place, thats the thing
<Psil0Cybin> hey guys quick question trying to burn a AVI File onto a DVD so i play it on my dvd player, which plays burned cds
<Psil0Cybin> how can i do that on Xubuntu
<Psil0Cybin> what program do i use to convert the .avi to the format i need to burn the dvd.
<bekks> k3b can do all that IIRC.
<XRS1> ffmpeg, openshot are the first things that come to ming
<XRS1> mind*
<XRS1> oo k3b. even easier
<Psil0Cybin> i have openshot video editor
<Psil0Cybin> so how would i go about taking the .AVI to burn to a DVD
<Psil0Cybin> i did it once and forgot
<XRS1> convert it to mpeg
<XRS1> DVD's are encoded in mpeg
<Psil0Cybin> okay so what program do i use for that
<Psil0Cybin> to encode in mpeg
<XRS1> use AC3, PCM or mp3 for sound
<Psil0Cybin> there was a program that i used on my xubuntu that was as impel GUI
<Psil0Cybin> that encoded it forme and did everything\
<XRS1> openshot can do that. i suggest you give k3b a shot as that will figure out the settings and do the work for you (it seems)
<Psil0Cybin> XRS1, so i would open up the avi in openshot
<Psil0Cybin> export it as mpeg
<Psil0Cybin> and just burn that? file
<XRS1> yeah
<Psil0Cybin> what did you mean about the mp3
<XRS1> when you export, there are tons of options you can mess with. most important being the video and audio codecs
<XRS1> i still say give k3b a shot. youll save some frustration
<Psil0Cybin> is it avalaible in the software centre?
<XRS1> yes
<Psil0Cybin> okay perfect will get it now
<Psil0Cybin> what would i do with k3b?
<Psil0Cybin> could it encode the file for me ?
<XRS1> k3b is a burning app like Nero or Roxio
<XRS1> yes
<Psil0Cybin> oh wow
<Psil0Cybin> so its very user friendlty
<Psil0Cybin> okay
<Psil0Cybin> XRS1, how would i go about using K3b
<Psil0Cybin> to burn an AVI to DVD Readable Format
<Psil0Cybin> I open up the avi? file or where would i go
<XRS1> give me a few
<Psil0Cybin> kk
<Psil0Cybin> when ever you have time i made a new video dvd > opened the avi to the folder
<Psil0Cybin> so im stuck after there.
<Psil0Cybin> but i see VIDEO_TS and AUDIO_TS
<XRS1> ah not cool man. okay, k3b doesnt do encoding, you gotta have the vobs already made.   so i tried Brasero and it seems to work the way i want, open Brasero, click Video DVD, drag and drop the video you want as a DVD, click burn and done.   but every file i drag and drop it says its not a valid format
<XRS1> so back to openshot  >_<
<mapps> =[
<Psil0Cybin> wait
<Psil0Cybin> a minute
<Psil0Cybin> so
<Psil0Cybin> i can just drag a .avi file into Brasero with the Video DVD area
<Psil0Cybin> ?
<Psil0Cybin> but what if i used DeVuVa or what ever its called, could I burn the ISO and it would work as a DVD as well?
<Psil0Cybin> because DeVeDe
<Psil0Cybin> apparently puts it into an ISO format that is read by DVDS when burned
<XRS1> might give it a try. Im also seeing DVDStyler looks like an awesome DVD authoring app (also in the repos)
<XRS1> just tried it out. it accepted my .AVI file and was having me set up DVD menus and chapters, like a real DVD
<Psil0Cybin> i guess i remember there being an app i used once i dunno why its missing off my computer maybe i uninstalled it it actually let you pick the AVI and show you that it was encoding it etc
<Psil0Cybin> i am just scared im going to waste dvd slmao
<Psil0Cybin> but ill try Brasero
<Psil0Cybin> with just bringing in an .AVI
<XRS1> Brasero looked like it was gonna work but wouldn't accept my video files.  DVDStyler did accept my videos
<XRS1> DVDStyler is the DVD Authoring app used by Ubuntu Studio for DVD production
<argoneus> Hello
<argoneus> I am thinking about installing Xubuntu on my laptop
<argoneus> My laptop is meant for school, so I need as much battery life as I can get
<argoneus> But my laptop uses Intel/AMD hybrid graphics, is there a way to permanently turn the AMD card off in Xubuntu?
<argoneus> Since what I've read implies that Linux is bad at handling AMD hybrid graphics
<XRS1> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HybridGraphics
<argoneus> Yes I know, but Ubuntu != Xubuntu, no?
<XRS1> if its got ubuntu in the name, its ubuntu
<argoneus> It's more than just the desktop manager, afaik?
<argoneus> Well
<knome> argoneus, hardware support is the same in ubuntu and xubuntu
<argoneus> I've read that Mir is Ubuntu specific and won't work with Xubuntu, is that correct?
<argoneus> For example
<knome> xubuntu does not run mir in 13.10
<rosemball> argoneus, I think that by kernel 3.12 amd+intel hybrid will be all right, but obviously you don't want to wait till there
<argoneus> I am actually running Ubuntu 13.04 right now, and I am turning off the discrete GPU with vgaswitcheroo, but that tends to freeze up the system randomly and always after restoring from suspend
<knome> argoneus, you can install mir to xubuntu 13.10 though, and it'll run.
<argoneus> And I don't know whether that'll be the same with current Xubuntu 13.04
<argoneus> It might just be my kernel being old
<knome> nothing different regarding that in xubuntu
<argoneus> So everything I can do with Ubuntu is possible with Xubuntu as well?
<knome> yes
<XRS1> might pull in a bunch of extra apps when you install, but yes
<argoneus> One more thing
<argoneus> Is it favorable to install the latest Linux kernel?
<rosemball> XRS1, AFAIK vga_switcheroo is in the kernel now
<knome> the suggested thing to do is to us the kernel in the release
<knome> *use
<argoneus> Okay
<rosemball> argoneus, if you want a distribution with newer/faster kernel support, you want to look at something else out there
<argoneus> So if I use Xubuntu 13.04 with stock everything, then I should be able to disable the discrete card with vgaswitcheroo and suspend/restore without freezing?
<rosemball> "without freezing?" not sure about that
<rosemball> did you read the link XRS1 posted?
<knome> if that doesn't work for you, there are ways to install other kernels, but at that point, we're unable to promise you any support with your system
<knome> just a note that newer kernel versions are available as updates, and it's completely fine to install those
<argoneus> Yes, I've read that a long time ago
<knome> they might or might not fix problems you might have
<argoneus> Thing is
<argoneus> when I disable my discrete GPU
<argoneus> Then switch to another tty, and then try to switch back or to any other tty, it just hardlocks
<argoneus> I can't do anything, but apparently it's not frozen, since I am still online in IRC etc.
<argoneus> So I don't know what's up with that
<knome> sounds like a bug
<knome> anyway, off to bed
<knome> good luck
<argoneus> Thanks, good night
<argoneus> I guess my best bet is to just TIAS w/ Xubuntu right now
<argoneus> If it doesn't fit my needs, I can just use something else
<XRS1> yup
<Oskr220> hi I have a question
<Oskr220> how can i make vim change the cursor in xfce terminal when changing to insert mode
<XRS1> you might try that question in channel: #vim
<XRS1> i dont know
<theixle> Why does thunar open automatically when I come back from suspend mode?
<Oskr220> ok thanks
<theixle> fwiw I do have an sd card plugged in
<XRS1> you can go into settings -> session and startup -> application auto-start -> remove check-box in Mount Helper
<XRS1> that should stop the SD card from popping up when you resume
<theixle> Ah, thanks XRS1
<XRS1> might require a restart to apply
<theixle> hrm, it wasn't checked
<XRS1> must have something to do with USB then
 * XRS1 is looking into possible causes
<XRS1> does this sound familiar at all?:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1129137
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1129137 in Ubuntu "xubuntu automatic right clicks when resume from suspend" [Undecided,New]
#xubuntu 2013-09-12
<theixle> XRS1,  yeah the end result sounds the same. I have no idea if it's related to right-clicking or not.
<XRS1> well im stumbed. you might try the forums, or stick around and see if some one else knows
 * theixle nods
<theixle> Thanks for your help.
<Dylan> Hello
<htmlgifted> Good evening... Looking for a Answer to A bluetooth problem with xubuntu 12.04.... SylvaniaBT device... connected and paired and can control Audicious ... For the next track and previous track fine but doesn't send audio to device.... ? Any ideas?
<htmlgifted> hello
<rosemball> hi
<htmlgifted> Hello Looking for a Answer to A bluetooth problem with xubuntu 12.04.... SylvaniaBT device... connected and paired and can control Audicious ... For the next track and previous track fine but doesn't send audio to device.... ? Any ideas?
<goodeness> hey yall
<goodeness> looking for a little help trying to install Slic3r on Xubuntu
<goodeness> or just installing a tar.bz app in general i suppose
<rosemball> goodeness, are you aware of tar usage?
<rosemball> tar -xfv for example
<htmlgifted> any one.?
<goodeness> holy crap, sorry didnt see notifications!
<goodeness> um i have extracted the files to a folder
<goodeness> 11
<rosemball> 11 what ?
<goodeness> dude was just reading that 8+3 and wanted to be human
<rosemball> haha
<rosemball> ok
<goodeness> i havent really used irc since the mid 90s
<rosemball> same here
<goodeness> remember geocities?
<rosemball> yes, of course
<goodeness> wait, even better.  secret of monkey island?
<rosemball> I used to have a .tk "domain" that pointed to my geocities
<goodeness> lol nice
<goodeness> so anywho, installing a extracted tar.gz?
<rosemball> what extracted files do you have?
<rosemball> probably you will have to follow a INSTALL file or just make and make install
<goodeness> yeah, did i mention i have not a clue.  so far i have followed these instructions
<goodeness> https://github.com/alexrj/Slic3r/wiki/Running-Slic3r-from-git-on-GNU-Linux
<goodeness> to really big error msgs, so they told me im doing it the hard way and ned to dl the tar.gz
<goodeness> did that, extracted it.
<rosemball> link to the tar?
<rosemball> pls
<goodeness> no files in slicer folder, there is a install file in the bin folder
<goodeness> but bear with me and dont laugh to hard
<goodeness> what cmd to open it.  i assume i need to run it in terminal
<goodeness> i have a do-install that says its a excutable
<rosemball> please post the link you used to download the tar file
<goodeness> ok one sec.
<goodeness> http://dl.slic3r.org/linux/
<goodeness> this is my slicing software for my 3d printer
<rosemball> go to the bin directory
<rosemball> the one extracted
<rosemball> try ./do-install
<rosemball> all in command line, of course
<goodeness> ok
<goodeness> goode@GoodeToshiba:~/Downloads/Slic3r/bin$ ./do-install
<goodeness> Fatal Error: Installer Error : The installer cannot find the application binaries to extract. at /home/goode/Downloads/Slic3r/lib/std/cavaexecscript/cpwxinstaller.pl line 1572
<goodeness> Aborted (core dumped)
<rosemball> strange, I don't have that cavaexecscript in my std folder
<rosemball> did you get 32 or 64 bit?
<goodeness> 32
<rosemball> me too
<goodeness> std folder?
<rosemball> yes
<goodeness> ah
<rosemball> /home/myusername/Downloads/Slic3r/lib/std
<goodeness> yeah me either
<rosemball> I only have Mozilla and XML folders
<goodeness> :/
<goodeness> me to
<rosemball> maybe it is an error in their installer
<goodeness> well thats not near as bad as the ridiculous errors i get liek 80% through a 30min install of the sudo get
<goodeness> do you get that error to?
<rosemball> i didn't try to run the installer myself
<rosemball> there is anoter executable inside the bin folder, maybe try ./silc3r
<rosemball> it is inside the bin folder
<rosemball> http://manual.slic3r.org/GettingSlic3r.html#installing
<goodeness> holy shit, you the man
<rosemball> if you see in their manual, we are trying the correct steps
<rosemball> it would be a good idea to read their wiki and manual, maybe you will not be able to use it fully without a proper installation
<goodeness> ok well, i jumped straight to building from source which for some reason seemed less confusing to me than this?  wtf right?
<goodeness> man, im using the software daily, on windows
<rosemball> okay
<rosemball> just FYI
<rosemball> I downloaded the 64 bit package
<rosemball> there is no do-install
<rosemball> just the slic3r executable
<rosemball> so maybe that is the correct way to run it for now, go to bin folder and do ./slic3r
<rosemball> did it work for you?
<goodeness> i have a 3d printer and i need this and pronterface running to do it and i restored a old laptop out of my graveyard to be a print server for my printer for a craft show im going to so i didnt have to lug my tower and im trying to get more open source on everything.  i very much appreciate your help even if it was because im slow lol
<goodeness> yes i got the setup screen!
<rosemball> nice!
<goodeness> ive been using this on windows for like 3 months now
<rosemball> so keep in mind that the build team maybe mixed things, the 64bit package is ok and the 32bit contains an old do-install that doesn't work
<goodeness> usefull but im about to run raspberry Pi running ocotpi as the os and remote access only
<rosemball> also, everytime you want to execute an (guess what) executable, just use ./
<rosemball> some installers come with executables that don't have the execute attribute set, then you have to (before running it) do chmod +x filenamehere
<goodeness> dammit, well it works so i will do what i do then. almost went over to fedora 19 because the claim they have 3d printing support built in but i know that means ramps and ardunio drivers installed lol
<rosemball> then ./filenamehere
<rosemball> ok
<rosemball> lol
<rosemball> I wish you good luck
<rosemball> and keep learning linux, it is fun when you have the time to spare
<goodeness> yeah thats what i was getting into with the other sudo stuff.  well man, thank you so much rosemball
<rosemball> you are welcome
<goodeness> hopefully one day i can contribute myself.  once again thanks and i gotta go!
<rosemball> ok
<rosemball> bye
<rosemball> good luck
<yeyeman> how can I turn off firefox "recovering windows and tabs"?
<yeyeman> I have the setting 'when firefox starts.. show home page'
<yeyeman> but every time after reboot I get the message Well this is embarrasing.
<rosemball> which version?
<rosemball> of firefox
<yeyeman> 23.0
<rosemball> well, I'm getting a lot of these in my work computer too
<rosemball> try this
<rosemball> open ffox, type about:config
<rosemball> accept the warning
<rosemball> search for sessionstore
<rosemball> there must be something related to crash or resume
<rosemball> if it is set to true, double click it to set to false
<rosemball> restart firefox, see if the error persists
<yeyeman> ok lets see now!
<yeyeman> how can I completely turn off the session saving stuff?
<yeyeman> It's one thing to open thunderbird and pidgin when I log in
<yeyeman> but it's also messing with stuff like geany colorschemes
<yeyeman> and firefox browsing history
<yeyeman> that's ultra undesireable
<yeyeman> and of course "session and startup" has no hints about this
<xubuntu409> ok now installing xubuntu...........should i get excited yet??
<Unit193> Depends, do these things excite you?
<xubuntu409> yeah
<xubuntu409> surprised this was an option during instal
<xubuntu409> actually excited to get back in ubuntu.  In a windows admin training course and I miss the hell out of full time linux
<Unit193> You can always (install and) play frozen bubble while you wait.
<xubuntu409> will do
<xubuntu617> hi am 1st timer to linux.... n its Xubuntu after my 14yrs with windows
<xubuntu617> im facing wifi problem .. its losing connection though it shows connected
<pmjdebruijn> see what the dmesg command says on a terminal
<xubuntu617> my lapto pis hp 1000 1b02au AMD laptop ... installed xubuntu 13.04
<yeyeman> I can't open any photos or videos that were taken using my phone
<yeyeman> or rather, I can't open them in the folder that is on the phone
<yeyeman> I have to first copy them over to my computer before being able to view them
<ObrienDave> which phone?
<yeyeman> samsung s3
<ObrienDave> have you installed MTP support?
<yeyeman> nope
<yeyeman> or at least I don't know what it is.
<ObrienDave> try mtp-tools
<andreligne> Anyone using Gala as WM with XFCE who knows how to change the WM-theme? :)
<noiro> Is there a way to check if the harddrive is working properly?
<GridCube> !fsck
<ubottu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo touch /forcefsck && sudo shutdown -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<noiro> ata3.00 failed command read fpdma queued happens after i put in an sd card.even after pulling it out, restarts return all kinds of errors
<genii> Doesn't sound hopeful.
<noiro> I'm just not sure what the sd card slot would have to do with the HDD
<noiro> I've got it booted into a bootCD atm
<genii> I'd probably check if SMART monitoring is turned on in BIOS and see if it tells you something pre-boot.
<genii> ( Usually to the effect of: "Your hard drive is reporting errors, you may want to backup your data and replace the drive" )
<noiro> Yerp, it failed >.<
<genii> Unfortunate, but now at least you know the cause. I'd probably yank it out, put another and install to that, then try hook the original up with an external case and do some data recovery on it.
<juanirungaray> hello
<juanirungaray> somebody speaks spanish here
<bgardner> !es | juanirungaray
<ubottu> juanirungaray: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<juanirungaray> i have one question about the instalation of my xubuntu
<GridCube> :) ask juanirungaray
<juanirungaray> i have the iso in my dvd
<juanirungaray> and the dvd dont have a autorun
<juanirungaray> or something like that
<GridCube> juanirungaray, :) podes pasarte por favor a #ubuntu-es asi podes preguntar tranquilo?
<juanirungaray> i reboot my pc with the dvd inside and dont enter to menu
<juanirungaray> ok
<GridCube> :D
<aziz> what's the general experience with MSI notebooks and Linux? would anyone recommend against it? (i was looking at MSI GP60-i740M245FD for example)
<dre_> hey gys
<dre_> hello
<dre_> can someone help me with a script
<knome> !someone | dre_
<ubottu> dre_: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<dre_> ubottu i need help a script
<ubottu> dre_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<knome> dre_, please start with telling us some details - what's the problem?
<dre_> ok
<dre_> i have a tvheadend backend for my tv clients i found a script to make it auto off when not inuse by clients but i dont know how to make it work
<dre_> i hve tried but still not working
<dre_> i am a nobe to this
<dre_> i know a little about linux
<dre_> this is the link to the script
<dre_> https://tvheadend.org/boards/4/topics/4782?page=1&r=9349
<knome> i would ask the forum first, since they have experiences with that particular script
<dre_> i did but no one answered
<dre_> how to check if a script is working on ubuntu
<knome> forums/boards aren't live, it can take some days to get an answer
<dre_> ok
<bgardner> According to their website, they also host the #hts channel here.  Try there and see if they are active.
<bgardner> dre_, that was for you.
<dre_> i did but no one answer
<knome> (also try being more exact; "still not working" isn't helpful with debugging)
<dre_> i did what the direction said to do but it didnt turn off the server
<dre_> how to debug a script
<xubuntu672> hello, Im on Fedora and I want to boot xubuntu from a usb drive, dd and usb-creator doesn't work for me
<knome> dre_, do you know how to turn the server off manually, without the script?
<dre_> yes
<knome> if the script doesn't show an error message when it tries to shut off the server, i'd see if the scripts command to turn off the server is correct
<xubuntu672> anyone successfully booted xubuntu from usb ?
<dre_> xbuntu672 use unetbootin to make a bootable ubuntu live usb drive
<knome> xubuntu672, have you checked if the ISO you have downloaded matches the MD5 sums?
<xubuntu672> knome: I tried. but no
<knome> xubuntu672, it doesn't match? then your ISO file is faulty; download again
<xubuntu672> knome: wait i'll md5 check
<knome> xubuntu672, usb-creator has worked for me and others have confirmed that dd works as well
<knome> Unit193, do you have some insight?
<Unit193> knome: Wut?
<knome> Unit193, see xubuntu672's problem
<Maple__> xubuntu672, what exactly is wrong?
<Unit193> (I was.)
<Maple__> you might not boot into it automatically...
<Maple__> try pressing F12 when starting up
<Maple__> and choose the USB device
<knome> to be more generic, check is USB is bootable and if it is, make sure it's on top of the booting priority list in BIOS, or if not, see how you can specifically change the booting order for one boot
<Unit193> xubuntu672: Alright, so to start, md5sum, then fdisk -l xubuntu-whatever-theiso-is.iso  and see if it contains a partition.  You trying a newer version I'd assume?
<xubuntu672> Maple__: I downloaded the torrent, tried dd and unetbootin but my usb drive don't boot
<Maple__> xubuntu672, yeah
<Unit193> Aha, well then yeah, I'd check the BIOS and see if it supports it, if not, plop.
<Maple__> F12 should show bootable devices
<knome> but yeah, first check MD5 sums and so.
<Maple__> on your BIOS
<knome> Maple__, or any other abitrary key, depending on the BIOS
<knome> arbitrary too
<Unit193> knome: Don't need to with torrent.
<Maple__> y
<knome> Unit193, i suppose it depends if the client has error detection
<xubuntu672> as Unit193 said it a torrent it should be okay
<xubuntu672> it's *
<Unit193> knome: If it doesn't, then it doesn't properly support the protocol and should be removed from earth. :D
<knome> ;)=
<xubuntu672> Maple__: im make sure to boot from usb. but no success.
<xubuntu672> Maple__: I have trouble running usb-creator on Fedora, the application is for ubuntu
<Unit193> xubuntu672: So, not UEFI, and it's booted others fine?
<xubuntu672> Unit193: I booted arch before
<xubuntu672> Unit193: with dd
<Unit193> Of course.  Still haven't seen which version you're goign for, though.
<xubuntu672> Unit193: which version of what ?
<Unit193> Xubuntu, Ubuntu added hybrid not too long ago.
<xubuntu672> Unit193: this iso http://torrent.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/raring/release/desktop/xubuntu-13.04-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent
<Unit193> Welp, that should be the exact one you're looking for, supporting hybrid/dd of course.
<xubuntu672> im not making progress
<xubuntu672> I really want to try xubuntu
<Unit193> xubuntu672: Well, other options are, do you have virtualbox?  And, does Fedora have grml-rescueboot in the repos?
<xubuntu672> Unit193: what is grml-rescueboot ?
<Unit193> It takes ISOs in /boot/grml/ and adds them to the grub menu.
<xubuntu672> Unit193: Im looking for it
<eimis> hi. why should I use xubuntu if can install ubuntu base system and then just install xfce4-goodies package? yes I undestand xubuntu is xfce outta the box.
<Unit193> Xubuntu isn't Xfce right out of the box, it has different application choices, themes, and configuration.
<xubuntu672> Unit193: there is no grml-rescueboot on the repos
<eimis> ok, thanks. is xubuntu faster than ubuntu base + xfce?
<Unit193> xubuntu672: Pity.  So when you dd the image, what's the fdisk output on it?
<xubuntu672> Unit193: I'll do it again
<Unit193> eimis: Also, Xfce by itself may be lighter, but not as nice or easy to use, I'd say.
<Unit193> You can try core+xubuntu-desktop, but that doesn't quite get the same thing as if you were to install from livecd.
<Unit193> xubuntu672: Everything looks good from here, I don't see why it shouldn't be working.  I'm guessing you know to dd it to /dev/sdb not /dev/sdb1 too.
<xubuntu672> Unit193: yep
<eimis> ATM I'm running ubuntu core + xfce4-goodies and it's great. I've got a noob question that's been annoying me for a while. How do I direct my messages to a specifi user? "UserName: blah blah"
<Unit193> In IRC? ei<tab> is what I use.
<Unit193> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<eimis> Unit193, oh like this. Thanks!
<xubuntu267> im back
<Unit193> Workin'?
<xubuntu267> Unit193: http://paste.fedoraproject.org/39237/
<xubuntu267> u
<xubuntu267> Unit193: does it looks fine ?
<Unit193> http://paste.openstack.org/show/46934/ looks like it's supposed to.
<xubuntu267> rebooting
<Unit193> Could also try qemu and see if that likes it.
<Unit193> qemu+USB device.
<xubuntu267> Unit193, its working now :>
<Unit193> Woo! \o/   What fixed it anywho?
<xubuntu267> Unit193, no idea, I just formatted and did the dd again
<eimis> Is there a convenient way to select default pulseaudio device besides doing pacmd set-default-sink xxxxxxxx?
<Unit193> eimis: Pavucontrol doesn't take care of it?  I think I use padevchooser for that though.
<eimis> Unit193: I don't have any of those installed, apparently. Thanks, will try Pavucontrol.
<Unit193> What version are you on?  pavucontrol was default, I'm sure.
<eimis> Unit193: I'm on ubuntu 13.04 base + xfce4. I built this system from the minimal iso so I don't have some "default" packages. I've been living for a few years with this annoyance: let's say I copy some text from a window, close it and then my clipboard is empty. how do I disable this feature?
<Unit193> Install/run a (basic) clipboard manager.
<xubuntu267> Unit193, Im getting "failed to execute default terminal emulator, I/O error" :/
<xubuntu267> when trying to open the terminal
<xubuntu267> Unit193, forget about it, nothing works
<xubuntu267> can't start anything
<Unit193> Welp...
<xubuntu267> what's happing ?
<Unit193> Erm, have enough ram?
<xubuntu267> 3 gb
<xubuntu267> how can I see the logs ?
<xubuntu267> Unit193, 16% ram in use
<bekks> xubuntu267: ctrl+f1 and login as user, run dmesg
<Unit193> User is xubuntu, password should be blank.
<xubuntu267> bekks, yeah there is some read errors
<xubuntu267> SQUASHFS
<Unit193> So only the compressed filesystem, alrighty. >_<
<xubuntu267> Is it something to do with the flash drive ?
<Unit193> That'd be my thought, but I'll deffer to bekks because it'd be a good idea.
#xubuntu 2013-09-13
<Haggard> Hey guys. Power outages keeping messing up my system (13.04). After buying a ups, what should I run to make sure the filesystem isn't corrupt? Running fsck from the restore menu on bootup doesn't seem to do anything after initially starting.
<xubuntu748> Hello
<xubuntu748> my webcam is not detected with cheese or with skype
<xubuntu748> can someone help me ?
<xubuntu748> how can I know my configuration ? please someone ?
<ruien> xubuntu748: For me, my webcam has been detected automatically, so I'm unsure of the issue. But just to confirm, you do see it appear in `dmesg` when plugging it in, right?
<xubuntu748> No plugging, I'm using a laptop. It used to work, my webcam was also automatically detected. Not anymore.
<xubuntu748> I am a beginner with linux. :/
<xubuntu748> I just learn 'dmesg'. thanks.
<ruien> xubuntu748: i see, my guess is that linux doesn't have a built-in driver for that webcam. Sometimes you can add extra drivers to make hardware work, but it's not particularly simple for a beginner with linux. I usually stick to well-supported hardware, and often times cheap webcams and other integrated technology is designed with only windows compatibility in mind
<xubuntu748> thanks for your highlights,  I will re-install xubuntu (I was planning too even before) .
<xubuntu748> Because it used to works, I was using my webcams for skype.
<Psil0Cybin> hey guys when i do a rkhunter check i pick up that haldaemon has been added to the password file and group file
<Psil0Cybin> is this normal?
<recon_lap> having issue with SD cards, they don't seem to unmount correctly / stably  , http://pastebin.com/1L2BzE75
<recon_lap> after removing the SD card I cannot mount another without rebooting.
<xubuntu156> hello I set up xubuntu a few days ago and have been doing everything thus far as sudo in terminal. I am now needing to log in as root to use file manager to do some things, I dont remember setting a root password
<xubuntu156> dadmineserve
<recon_lap1> back, OS locked up again.
<Sysi> xubuntu156: use "gksudo thunar"
<xubuntu156> ok I will do that and It will prolly exacty what I need, but is there a defaulted root pass I must change, Is my concern
<GridCube> !root | xubuntu156
<ubottu> xubuntu156: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<GridCube> xubuntu156, your user is the user with sudo powers, that is, your user is basically the classically known as root user
<xubuntu156> thank-you I read that and it helped alot, I have not played with linux in many many years
<xubuntu156> bada bing good to go
<recon_lap1> xubuntu156: it it's been over 10 years you should be impressed with how much easier it has gotten to use.
<recon_lap1> if it's*
<xubuntu156> oh much so, in the last 2 days I have gotten ftp server up, web server with php, sql(not sure if it's right yet) ssh server(cant log in with main account but others I created are good) and hav a configured firewall with rules
<xubuntu156> so yay me
<recon_lap1> xubuntu156: you can do all that with one command, tasksel or somthing
<xubuntu156> show off
<xubuntu156> lol all good I am learnig something
<recon_lap1> xubuntu156: you might want to try it out next time you setting up a ubuntu box https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Tasksel
<recon_lap1> baa, SD card bugged again
<recon_lap1> is there anyway to reset SD card reader?
<genii> recon_lap1: If you know what driver it's using, sudo modprobe -r <drivername> && sudo modprobe <drivername>
<ngomes> looks like there is 2 new updates ... how come this happen ? 1 update then another update just right away ?'
<recon_lap> ngomes: the second update fixes the first maybe :)
<ngomes> but the repository tree is only 1 , right
<ngomes> how can he check for updates , update , and 5 secs later telling me that there is more 2 updates
<recon_lap> ngomes: maybe the updates are sequential , one has to be applied before the next.
<ngomes> recon_lap, im not looking for maybes , im looking for someone who knows how update works
<bazhang> ngomes, then we would need more precise info from you
<bazhang> ngomes, for example, are one of them kernels
<ngomes> recon_lap, the way i see it, the repository is updated , and at this time is freeze or static
<ngomes> then the clients arrive and update to "current" packages
<bazhang> ngomes, what version of xubuntu are you on, and what are the package names
<ngomes> bazhang, common xubuntu updated
<recon_lap> ngomes: I think of it more like a tree.
<ngomes> 13.04 , it was xubuntu base
<bazhang> ngomes, you said two updates, what was in the first, and the second
<ngomes> i can recall the first ... i was not expecting the second, so it was normal to me , didnt notice
<bazhang> ngomes, sometimes packages are held back until one is installed, then another becomes available
<ngomes> bazhang, u sure about that ?
<bazhang> ngomes, such as the case of newer kernels
<ngomes> it wasnt new kernels
<bazhang> ngomes, yes, absolutely sure about that
<ngomes> it was xfce base
<ngomes> im with 3.8.0.30
<bazhang> so some packages were held back. thats perfectly normal and even expected behavior
<ngomes> i've read somewhere that updates now comes in phases for users
<bazhang> no idea what you read
<ngomes> dont know how they choose the first users to update tho
<ngomes> that will update *
<ngomes> i've read that for preventing everyone to get one bug from an update , ubuntu will distribute updates as in blocks of users
<bazhang> thats not right
<ngomes> so , if one bug is reported , the update wont screw the rest of the users
<ngomes> it looked legit , wait a sec gonna search my browser history
<bazhang> not important, its wrong
<brainwash> phased update mechanism introduced weeks ago
<bazhang> that would be by user *how* exactly
<bazhang> it presumes very close hardware, and that certain bugs affect everyone
<ngomes> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/08/phased-updates-to-start-rolling-out-for-ubuntu-13-04
<ngomes> here is the article
<recon_lap> still trying to reset my SD card, device is mmc0 .
<bazhang> and that "phased updates" presumes very active bug reporting
<brainwash> ngomes: so which packages did get updated? check the apt history please
<ngomes> well , thanks for your time , i now did the 2º update and the icon is gone
<bgardner> ngomes: 1. Does not apply to apt-get, only to update-manager.  2. Only applies to 13.04.  Are both of those true for you?
<ngomes> brainwash, tell me how to do that  please
<bazhang> bgardner, thats very informative, thanks
<brainwash> ngomes: /var/log/apt/history.log
<ngomes> well , i was thinking that update-manager is a high level tool for apt-get ...
<bgardner> ngomes: I'm with you, but it appears that is not a valid viewpoint in this case.  apt-get explicitly bypasses phased updates, while update-manager participates in them by default but can be configured to bypass if desired.
<bgardner> brainwash: Thank you, I didn't know about that.
<ngomes> brainwash, http://pastebin.com/kFRUjkaC
<ngomes> brainwash,  as you can see , theres 2 starts and 2 ends today
<ngomes> the hour from 10 am to 18 ( the second update ) was the time i find a way to do the updates .. the warning for 2º update was right after first sucessfull updat3e
<ngomes> bgardner, where's that option to bypass phased updated on update-manager ?
<bgardner> ngomes: I apologize, I misread the entry.  That is a planned feature that does not exist yet.  If you wish to bypass, use apt-get for now.
<ngomes> Update-Manager::Never-Include-Phased-Updates “True”
<ngomes> :D
<ngomes> on /etc/apt/apt.conf
<recon_lap1> my laptop keeps locking up, wonder if it ubuntu or my laptop being over a year old :(
<bgardner> ngomes: Serves me right for not reading more carefully.
<ngomes> ill come back tomorrow for more chat about this
<ngomes> brainwash, anything to add ?
<ngomes> i've post my history
<brainwash> ngomes: well, not sure what to think about this discussion, a bit confusing
<brainwash> so you just wanted to prevent these phased updates to keep your system stable?
<ngomes> i just want to know why update manager waited for installing lightdm:amd64 and liblightdm-gobject-1-0:amd64 then to tell me there's a new update about lsb-base:amd64 and lsb-release:amd64
<ngomes> why not at the same time
<ngomes> as one followed another
<brainwash> mysterious stuff indeed
<ngomes> its the second time it happens to me
<ngomes> well , gotta go now , maybe tomorrow there's someone who can enlight me
<ngomes> thanks for your time , brainwash
<brainwash> well, sounds like a great topic for the guys over at #ubuntu :)
<ngomes> lol u sending me to #ubuntu ? :)
<ngomes> ok , i see you dont care about it
<ngomes> i will try ubuntu tomorrow
<brainwash> :P
<ngomes> bye for now
<recon_lap1> damn SD is totally flaky, it just stops working after a while.
<bgardner> recon_lap1: Have you tried multiple cards?
<recon_lap1> bgardner: I have 2 different cards, I though it might have been the card, but not any more. it'll work, if I put the card in, use it, and take it out. I think it's either a time or file size issue with the driver or OS
<bgardner> recon_lap1: Hm, not my area of expertise, but if you mistrust the driver you could unload/reload it between sessions to diagnose.  My own experience with troublesome SD readers is that the reader hardware was bad/defective, rather than the driver or OS.
<recon_lap1> bgardner: could be, only recently had reason to use the SD card.
<recon_lap1> bgardner: my cheep camera has no problem reading and writing to SD, maybe I'll try that instead of the SD slot.
<bgardner> recon_lap1: Sounds very similar to my experience.  In my specific case, the laptop hardware was not supplying sufficient power to the SD slot for it to read/write properly, but obviously YMMV.
<recon_lap1> bgardner: could be, but how much power could a SD card use?
<recon_lap1> bet it's minuscule.
<bgardner> recon_lap1: Agreed.  I'm just parroting what the manufacturer told me, though.
<nikolam> "When I think about Ubuntu, I think Xubuntu" .. I think people are using xubuntu so much more, probably to avoid Unity.
<recon_lap1> nope, getting a card error from the camera with that sd card now
<nikolam> And then they learn they can choose environment on login
<bgardner> recon_lap1: To rule out damage to the filesystem as a complaint from the camera, you should probably blank it (from the camera) and try again.
<bgardner> recon_lap1: Er, unless you can't stand to lose the data on the card.
<recon_lap1> bgardner: dont think my camera does format
<bgardner> recon_lap1: It may call it something odd (initialize, setup, etc) but I've yet to meet a camera that can't format a card.
<recon_lap1> look like reboot time form , bbl
<recon_lap1> remembers the bad times of using MS windows, feels dirty !!!
<S1lly> hello
<bgardner> !hi | S1lly
<ubottu> S1lly: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<S1lly> does someone knows how to defragment a pendrive in xubuntu 12.04 LTS?
<S1lly> sorry for the noobie question xD
<S1lly> but i really don't know how to :o?
<Sysi> S1lly: copy all contets to your computer, format the pendrive and copy everything back
<S1lly> i mean not format it
<S1lly> just defragment it like
<S1lly> if an archive is fragmented
<S1lly> i need to do it with that file inside the usb
<bgardner> S1lly: The method Sysi describes is the best approach, although the 'format' step is optional so long as the drive is emptied before you do the 'copy everything back' part.
<S1lly> humm ok thx for the help :)
<xubuntu670> hello, my xubuntu desktop is froze up but I can ssh in and it seems like it is working, how can I restart the desktop without restarting whole machine?
<bgardner> xubuntu670: Does Ctrl-Alt-F1 get you a terminal?
<xubuntu670> nope
<bgardner> xubuntu670: Or from ssh do sudo service lightdm restart
<xubuntu670> ok well the account I can ssh into does not have sudo acess, I'll try again but it just asks me for pass over and over when I try and use the account I set up the machine with.
<nantou> i need the access code for my internet provider, is there any way to find it on my xubuntu 13.04 machine?
<bgardner> xubuntu670: Then you should try the SysReq magic, hang on one while I get you a link
<bgardner> xubuntu670: Try Alt-SysReq and press R, then see if Ctrl-Alt-F1 works
<xubuntu544> Hi, I can not in any way make the flash work on youtube and radio tuna. Could you help me?
<bekks> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<xubuntu544> Ok.
<genii> Might want to install xubuntu-restricted-extras
<xubuntu544> Ok, I do not speak very good English and could understand only now, already have xubuntu restricted extras installed. Should I uninstall flash player and manager application to install only the version of the package?
<knome> xubuntu544, what's your native language?
<xubuntu544> Portuguese.
<knome> !pt | xubuntu544
<ubottu> xubuntu544: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<knome> if you think it helps... :)
<xubuntu544> Yes, thanks...have a good night.
<knome> you too, and good luck
<xstefen> !en | xstefen
<xstefen> hmm lol
<ubottu> xstefen, please see my private message
<xubuntu406> Hi, I have xubuntu restricted extras installed perfectly. But flash does not work. Use Firefox as your browser. What to do?
<xubuntu406> Could anyone help me with the flash player?
<genii> xubuntu406: If you put into Firefox URL bar   about:plugins    ... does it show that a flash player is installed?
<xubuntu406> I'll check.
<Unit193> dpkg -l | grep flash   is the one I'd go for, but alright.  adobe-flashplugin in partner isn't a downloader script, flashplugin-installer in default repos is.
<xubuntu406> I have java plugin, vlc plugin, shockwave flash plugin
<xubuntu406> ii  flashplugin-installer                11.2.202.310ubuntu0.13.04.1            i386         Adobe Flash Player plugin installer
<xubuntu406> I could watch youtube videos or listen to the radio tuna with another application?
<xstefen> ive the same thing except amd64. in firefox->tools->addons->plugins do u see Shockwave Flash and 'Always Activate'?
<xstefen> chromium browser has flash built in
<xstefen> chrome*
<Unit193> xstefen: And you can use the chrome plugin in chromium too.
<xstefen> ^^yes :)
<xubuntu406> Always active and worse, even plays video explanation of google addons.
<xubuntu406> or rather .. firefox addons.
<xubuntu406> I'll try to install chrome.
<xubuntu406> Or rather....Chromium. lol. Thanks.
<xubuntu704> I installed Chromium, but to enter a site that uses flash, the following message appears: Could not load Shockwave Flash.
<bekks> xubuntu704: chromium is not chrome.
<xubuntu704> Should I install Chrome then?
<bekks> Yes.
<xubuntu704> Ok, I will try. Thanks.
<genii> Very strange, that.
<xubuntu512> Well, here I am again. I installed Chrome, and visited pages that use flash. But again, I could not load Flash.
<xubuntu512> Does anyone have any idea to fix this?
<ruien> xubuntu512: what flash package have you installed?
<ruien> and does it work in firefox, or neither?
<xubuntu512> Could you pass me the command to check this?
<xubuntu512> I'll try to open firefox ..
<ruien> xubuntu512: dpkg -l | grep flash   ---   mine shows "flashplugin-installer", which is the package I used to install it.
<ruien> if you haven't installed any flash package, then "apt-get install flashplugin-installer" should work. If you have, you might want to purge everything you've done before trying that
<xubuntu512> Nothing happens in firefox and chrome ... appears that ... ii flashplugin-installer i386 11.2.202.310ubuntu0.13.04.1 Adobe Flash Player plugin installer
<xubuntu512> I did the installation again, did the updates, I downloaded the Medibuntu and some trinkets in synaptic ...
<xubuntu512> flashplugin-installer is already the newest version.
<xubuntu512> How can I let Xubuntu as if I had installed it right now? I'll have to intala it again?
<xubuntu512>  'll INSTALLING again?
<ruien> hm, i haven't tried it, but you might be able to load it in a virtual machine and then take a dump of `dpkg -l`, then take a current dump of your `dpkg -l` and `diff` them, then `apt-get purge` the differences?
<xubuntu512> Yes, I understand. I prefer to use a live cd of Fedora. I find it easier. Thanks guys ... good night.
#xubuntu 2013-09-14
<ruien> good night
<Psil0Cybin> Hey guys
<keithclark> How do I start the program transmission via the comman line?  I'm trying to run this via an x session over ssh
<rosemball> keithclark, transmission-gtk works for me
<rosemball> maybe transmission-qt for you
<ruien> a bit off topic, but if you need a good headless client, might want to look into 'aria2'
<keithclark> rosemball, transmission-gtk works great here!  Thanks.
<rosemball> you are welcome
<keithclark> My headless server is massive compared to my little netbook and I want to be able to access that machine for doing torrent downloads
<keithclark> I've installed xubuntu on it and accessing x sessions via ssh is working wonderfully.
<keithclark> Well,, I've installed Proxmox first, then a ubuntu 13.04 server, then xubuntu and it all ties together just fine!  Lots of fun.
<rosemball> nice
<bazhang> for the cli? use rtorrent
<keithclark> bazhang, yeah, I've used rtorrent in the past.  transmission is just so easy.
<bazhang> keithclark, why would you want to start transmission from the command line
<keithclark> bazhang, netbook connected via ssh to a headless server
<bazhang> !find transmission
<ubottu> Found: transmission-cli, transmission-common, transmission-daemon, transmission-dbg, transmission-gtk
<bazhang> keithclark, ^
<keithclark> Yup, already have the answer via rosemball.
<bazhang> transmission-cli , not -qt
<keithclark> transmission-gtk
<bazhang> thats with a gui
<keithclark> Yes, what I wanted.  Maybe you missed something?
<bazhang> headless server?
<rosemball> keithclark, you may also try to use the remote management mode, where you use your browser to work with transmission
<bazhang> rtorrent is really the choice here
<keithclark> Yes, I have a netbook accessing a headless server. I wanted to access transmission  gui via ssh.
<bazhang> much easier than transmission in every respect
<keithclark> rosemball, that is a great idea, researching now.
<keithclark> bazhang, I will look at rtorrent again.  It has been a long time.
<keithclark> I have this quad core server with 16 GB of RAM and a RAID 5 setup that I want to be able to use with my netbooks in the house.  My netbooks are old machines with only 1 GB RAM on them.  Running programs via ssh X sessions is so much faster than local|!
<keithclark> Just experimenting I guess
<rosemball> I wanted to do something like this, more like thin clients
<keithclark> Exactly
<keithclark> It seems to be working here.  xubuntu desktop installed on the server and running remote ssh sessions.
<rosemball> what about bandwidth overheard?
<keithclark> Seems fine on my lan here.
<keithclark> I've not tried it remotely yet though.
<rosemball> nice
<keithclark> It seems to be.  I'm still learning though.  We got this server for just $70 CDN
<rosemball> big deal :)
<keithclark> I just want to be able to use it.  I think this setup could support 4-5 netbooks in a thin client setup.  Easily
<Soe1en> hello people, I have a problem with my microphone!
<Soe1en> turns out I can record audio with audacity, but on skype the microphone seems not to work
<Soe1en> I fear something is missconfigured between alsa and pulseaudio, could somebody help me?
<Unit193> http://askubuntu.com/questions/96367/how-can-i-get-line-in-microphone-working-with-skype-on-lubuntu-11-10 something like that?
<Soe1en> let me take a look
<Soe1en> kinda, he rather had an issue with his usb micro
<Soe1en> mine is an internal micro, therefore alsomixer looks a bit different on my side, there are no aux, analog source, digital source etc channels
<TheSheep> !skype
<ubot93> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<TheSheep> hmm
<TheSheep> that page has a 'troubleshooting' section
<Soe1en> the thing is I don't even get anything at pulse audio control,  not only skype
<Soe1en> as for audacity it seems like I can access directly to alsa
<Soe1en> which is why I believe pulseaudio might be missconfigured, not skype
<Soe1en> the troudbleshooting section did not do the trick btw
<TheSheep> or maybe something is hogging the mike from alsa and not letting pulseaudio use it
<TheSheep> that's why you shouldn't use alsa directly
<Soe1en> it's not like I could access pulseaudio directly with audacity
<TheSheep> there is no plugin?
<Soe1en> as far as I can see I can only choose alsa
<TheSheep> well, try closing audacity and see if that frees it for pa
<Soe1en> well sometimes it's freezing
<Unit193> You can also try the troubleshooting section on the pulse wiki: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/PulseAudio
<Soe1en> and no I always close audacity after a quick test
<Soe1en> ah great, now it
<Soe1en> s not even working on audacity haha
<bazhang> ubot93, lag
<ubot93> You have lag, I don't have lag
<bazhang> hokay
<Soe1en> nope, article was not helpful at all
<Soe1en> mhhh, maybe there is a pulseaudio channel here on freenode
<nikolam> help.ubuntu.com needs google.com to display serach result.
<nikolam> Someone at Ubuntu don' value privacy...
<nikolam> I think it is from the top..
<Michiel^> hi, i have a problem with xfce4. Yesterday I installed FreeNX, and today, i can't login anymore on my machine
<Michiel^> I allready tried to remove ~/.cache/sessions/*
<Michiel^> do you guys have any idea?
<bekks> Michiel^: Check disk space, I suspect you ae running out of it.
<Michiel^> no it's a fresh install
<Michiel^> 210GB available
<bekks> Please pastebin "df -h"
<Michiel^> one moment, it looks like it doesn't have a network connection atm, so i cant login
<bekks> You dont need a network connection for login.
<Michiel^> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6105307/
<Michiel^> i'm on IRC at another machine
<Michiel^> so network is needed for copy/paste :)
<Michiel^> I see a strange error now, in the df -h output
<Michiel^> bekks: I also tried to clean my ~/.config/xfce4 directory, no success
<bekks> Michiel^: Try creating a new user and login with that new user.
<Michiel^> bekks: same problem
<bekks> Then you have to check the logs to see whats the issue.
<Michiel^> well.. which one..? I checked ~/.xsession-errors
<bekks> Pastebin it, and take a look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Michiel^> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6105413/, session errors
<Michiel^> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6105416/ and my Xorg log
<Michiel^> I also tried to login with the Nx client, this works ...
<Michiel^> but is another screen resolution
<Michiel^> from another machine ofcourse
<bekks> And is a totally different way of login in.
<Michiel^> true
<Michiel^> just trying to give you all the information, so hopefully you can help me
<bekks> Could you pastebin "lsb_release -a", "uname -a", and "dmesg" too please?
<Michiel^> here you go: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6105430/
<Michiel^> what the ....
<Michiel^> i did a logout in my nx client
<Michiel^> now i can login...
<Michiel^> lets try if it still works after a reboot
<bekks> Why shouldnt it?
<bekks> Its not Windows :)
<Michiel^> and it works
<Michiel^> lol\
<Michiel^> thanx for you effort anyway
<xubuntu738> Hello?
<cfhowlett> xubuntu738, greetings
<xubuntu738> Hi,im looking for help,would you be able to assist me?
<cfhowlett> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<xubuntu738> Sorry,I'm running windows 7,but I was suggested to use xubuntu.I downloaded the 36-bit torrent iso,but how do I use it?
<cfhowlett> 36 bit?  NO such thing.
<cfhowlett> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - See also !automate
<xubuntu738> Sorry,32.
<rosemball> xubuntu738, burn the iso to a disc (windows 7 can do this automatically) or write it to a pen drive
<rosemball> too late ...
<cfhowlett> long story short: make a boot USB, reboot, set you computer to boot from USB and enjoy the ubuntu goodness.  if you like the taste, consider installing.
<freshinstall> why...?
<freshinstall> hi all
<freshinstall> my Xubuntu 13 was working properly
<freshinstall> now sound is fucked up
<freshinstall> only headphones works
<freshinstall> ...anyone has any solution... ?
<freshinstall> ....
<freshinstall> noone?
<freshinstall> useless chan...useless people. fuck off
<Orion_> How Can I Instal Xubuntu to my XBox ?
<TheSheep> Orion_: you can't legally
<Guest51408> Im trying to install Xubuntu using a USB.I used Universal-USB-Installer-1.9.4.2 to convert my 32-bit iso of ubuntu.I put it on my USB,then shutdown my computer.I then turned it back on,with the USB in,I get a Ubuntu logo thing,then it goes completly black and nothing happens.Help?
<Guest51408> Im trying to install Xubuntu using a USB.I used Universal-USB-Installer-1.9.4.2 to convert my 32-bit iso of ubuntu.I put it on my USB,then shutdown my computer.I then turned it back on,with the USB in,I get a Ubuntu logo thing,then it goes completly black and nothing happens.Help?
<TheSheep> !patience | Guest51408
<ubottu> Guest51408: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<Ubottu_> .
<BOOBI3S> ..
<BOOBI3S> ..
<BOOBI3S> ..
<BOOBI3S> ..
<BOOBI3S> .
<BOOBI3S> .
<BOOBI3S> .
<BOOBI3S> .
<BOOBI3S> .
<BOOBI3S> ..
<BOOBI3S> .
<BOOBI3S> .
<BOOBI3S> .
<BOOBI3S> .
<BOOBI3S> .
<BOOBI3S> .
<BOOBI3S> .
<BOOBI3S> .
<BOOBI3S> .
<baizon> BOOBI3S: pls stop spamming
<BOOBI3S> .
<BOOBI3S> .
<BOOBI3S> .
<BOOBI3S> .
<BOOBI3S> .
<BOOBI3S> .
<BOOBI3S> .
<Monkeytoe> What is the fastest remote desktop software for a lan? Server would be debian 7 and client would be xubuntu 13.04. Is there anything out there that can handle 1920x1200 @ 60fps?
<bekks> LOL, no.
<bekks> Your network is too slow for that.
<Monkeytoe> I have a 10 gigabit connection between the two computers
<Monkeytoe> running two intel x540-t1's with a crossover cable between the two computers
<Monkeytoe> as I understand it a single link dvi which is capable of 1920x1200 @ 60fps is 3.96 Gb/s.... Its why I purchased the two 10 Gigabit cards so I should be fine as far as network connection.
<Monkeytoe> 3.96 Gb/s is the spec on single link dvi that is
<TheSheep> Monkeytoe: I don't think your graphics card can handle receiving that many pixels per second
<TheSheep> not to mention other parts
<bekks> Neither your graphics card can do that, nor your PCI bus. And basically it is nonsense.
<bekks> What is your main goal? Gaming over RDP?
<Monkeytoe> Yes
<bekks> ROFLMAO
<bekks> Good luck, waste other peoples time please :)
<Monkeytoe> I fail to see how the PCI bus is not capable of 3.96 gigabits/s
<Monkeytoe> the network card is running on x8 pcie 2.1
<Monkeytoe> the graphics cards are amd 7950's
<bekks> All you have to do is implement an RDP protocol that is capable of 1920x1200@60.
<bekks> If you are done, call us again :)
<Monkeytoe> so now its a software limitation? you just got through saying its a hardware limitation
<Monkeytoe> rather rudely I might add
<bekks> It is a combination of hardware and software limitations.
<bekks> After fixing your hardware, only the missing software is left.
<xubuntu747> Hola alguien que hable español que me pueda ayudar con un problema que tengo con xubuntu
<bekks> !es | xubuntu747
<ubottu> xubuntu747: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<TheSheep> Monkeytoe: there are several limitations in there, mostly because nobody seems to have such needs
<TheSheep> Monkeytoe: you are the first, you can try experimenting and something may actually work, but don't expect anyone with experience with something like this
<Monkeytoe> im wondering if a dvi over IP adapter would be better
<Monkeytoe> I already use synergy to share keyboard/mouse between the two computers
<TheSheep> why does it have to be ip?
<Monkeytoe> doesnt have to be
<Monkeytoe> just need to get the video stream from that computer to this one in a window
<TheSheep> a long video cable sounds more reliable and cheaper
<TheSheep> in a window :/
<Pwnna> stock ubuntu has a wacom tablet settings thing
<Pwnna> does XFCE have this? or can i install a package?
<Pwnna> kde-config-tablet ?
<baizon> Pwnna: http://docs.xfce.org/xfce/xfce4-settings/mouse
<Pwnna> baizon: but that doesn't have a lot of settings
<Pwnna> i need dual screen support, and so forth
<baizon> Pwnna: http://gtk-apps.org/content/show.php/Wacom+Control+Panel?content=104309
<Pwnna> i'm pretty sure that one is outdated
<Pwnna> i have no problem using xinput, but i think it's breaking my right click on my trackpoint
<Pwnna> (thinkpad)
<TheSheep> Pwnna: unfortunately no
<TheSheep> Pwnna: you can try gpointing-device-settings
<Pwnna> eh it's okay
<Pwnna> i think my right click problem might be a hardware issue
<Pwnna> it occasionally works. xev is not even detecting sometimes..
<TheSheep> Pwnna: but there is nothing for wacom tablets specifically, I just have a script that sets everything up with xsetwacin'
<TheSheep> xsetwacom
<Pwnna> same
<Pwnna> xsetwacom set "Wacom Bamboo Connect Pen stylus" MapToOutput $1
<TheSheep> there are several abandoned projects for a wacom gui
<Pwnna> yeah
<Pwnna> whatever.
<Pwnna> should create a widget for this for xfce
<Pwnna> so i can switch between screens
<Pwnna> TheSheep: i want a way to like.. restrict the pen movement
<TheSheep> just bind it to a key
<Pwnna> to a portion of the screen. that i select..
<TheSheep> you can set the mode to 'window'
<Pwnna> how?
<TheSheep> gpointing-device-settings
<Pwnna> can i do it via xinput?
<TheSheep> ah, no, sorry
<Pwnna> well there's gotta be a way to do it via command line?
<TheSheep> it's in the "mouse & touchpad" settings in xubuntu settings
<TheSheep> you can also set it up in gimp, inkscape or mypaint individually
<TheSheep> yeah, it's called "mode" and it can be "screen" or "window"
<TheSheep> or "absolute" and "relative"
<Pwnna> relative is bs
<Pwnna> doesn't work well
<TheSheep> yeah, that's for mice
<Pwnna> tbh it's okay. i just have xournal to full screen
<TheSheep> be glad it's wacom, other tablets have *much* worse support
<Pwnna> lol
<Pwnna> yeah
<Pwnna> damnit i think i might need to replace this keyboard
<snuggyfoo> Hi, i'm running xfce on a chromebook (ARM arch). I am able to do "sudo apt-get install ..." but cannot do "sudo apt" or "sudo add-apt-repository...."
<snuggyfoo> It returns command not found.
<snuggyfoo> Does anyone know what has gone wrong?
<TheSheep> there is not command 'apt'
<TheSheep> and add-apt-repository is just a convenience script
<snuggyfoo> ok, I wasn't sure about that one, but I am about "add-apt-repository..."
<snuggyfoo> hmmm
<TheSheep> you can just add stuff to your sources list manually, as described on launchpad
<TheSheep> in the ppa
<brainwash_> add-apt-repository is provided by the package "software-properties-common"
<snuggyfoo> is that in /etc/apt/sources.list?
<snuggyfoo> cool!
<snuggyfoo> I'll try that.
<snuggyfoo> Thank you both.
<snuggyfoo> installing that packaged worked
<snuggyfoo> package*
<brainwash_> :)
<David-A> snuggyfoo: to add repository there is also System>SoftwareSources>OtherSoftware>Add
<snuggyfoo> David-A I think I'm missing that. I don't see SoftwareSources under the System menu.
<snuggyfoo> I think a lot of things are missing in this Crouton installed version
<snuggyfoo> I can't get libreoffice to open. It says it's missing the shared libraries: liblpsolve55.so
<snuggyfoo> Nevermind, installing libreoffice-calc fixed that.
<David-A> snuggyfoo: Software Sources dialog is also available from inside Synaptic Package Manager, Settings>Repositories
<nantou> is there any image viewer that shows images recursively? I mean I have a pictures folder and inside several subdirectories. I dont want to sort em by date or place, but just by the folder name, and I want to see em all recursively, not separated by subdirectory, as gthumb does
<David-A> nantou: if you start gthumb with a list of filenames as its arguments, then, in image view, previous/next will show the images in the order specified, wherever dir they are.
<David-A> nantou: e.g. gthumb *.jpg nature/*.jpg popstars/*.jpg
<nantou> David-A, how do I do that? step by step instructions please
<knome> 23:38  David-A: nantou: e.g. gthumb *.jpg nature/*.jpg popstars/*.jpg
<nantou> do I then have to start it from the terminal?
<David-A> nantou: initially to test it, yes. but you can make a script and start it with a launcher on the panel or as a custom command in thunar.
<nantou> David-A, i dont see any difference with "gthumb *.jpg"
<David-A> nantou: are you in image view? (menu view>image view)
<knome> i thought David-A said to list all the subdirectories in the command he gave, but maybe it's me who is misreading.
<nantou> i cannot locate the icons he makes reference to
<nantou> menu view>image view
<nantou> there is a view option in the main menu, with sub options:  refresh, toolbar, statusbar...
<nantou> do you mean that by "menu view"?
<David-A>  nantou: sorry View>Image  (where one image is shown and there are Previous/Next buttons)
<nantou> 3.1.2 is my version. In the menu bar, the "view" sections does not list any "image"
<David-A> nantou: sorry again, I'm old: 2.10.11
<andyland> How do I change the meta key in terminal to something like alt instead of esc? I'm sitting on the latest xubuntu version on an old HP laptop with a Swedish keyboard setting.
<David-A> andyland: for command line editing in bash, i think alt already works as an alternative to esc. is there a special program you need to adapt?
<andyland> David-A: Nevermind I think it was working all along, just my plain stupidity. It's mainly for Emacs though in case you were wondering.
<David-A> no problem, vi skall alla den vägen vandra
<Guest21393> hi guys im booted onto a live usb trying to partition my harddrive but the hard drive keeps mounting ot self how can i stop that
<Guest21393> ive booted of a usb
#xubuntu 2013-09-15
<pjotter> Hi! I have a question: If I wanted to put two panels over each other. One is always visable, the other one will automatically show and hide. How do I prevent the 'show and hide' panel from disappearing behind the visible panel. Is there a way to always put one panel over the other?
<pjotter>  /j #ubuntu-nl
<newuser> Hello all
<David-A> !hello
<David-A> !hi
<ubottu> Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<newuser> i just installed xubuntu Ringtail 13.04, on a vaio vpcw21s1e and my screen is soo smal
<newuser> *small
<newuser> i tryed to change resolution but still... nothing, thanks in advance for the help :)
<newuser> the screen seems to be cuted on the sides... the resolution is fine but still its very hard to look at the screen like that... what can i do ?
<pjotter> Is there a way to set the z-order of the panels so that one panel will always be on top of the other?
<Psil0Cybin> hey guys can someone help me figure out why my wifi says connected but i cannot access the internet, it was working perfect yesterday before i tried installing and configuring samba, but i dunt think samba is the problem, i just am clueless i have googld and googled, and tried thosands of answers none which worked for me...I have tried to reset my modem/router but it works perfectly fine for this computer, my other computers internet conne
<Psil0Cybin> ction works for 5 minutes then disconnects for 25 minutes and reconnects for 5 (doesnt say reconnects just lets me actually view websites) I can see my wifi connection is constantly connected so im clueless
<kj5t> When you say that it shows that it is still connected, are you basing that off of just looking at the indicator at the top of the screen or are you watching the connection with some utility?
<kj5t> You might try using iwconfig
<kj5t> watch -n1 iwconfig
<kj5t> see if the signal is actually dropping out when you hit the connection issues
<TheSheep> can also be a neighbour with a strong wifi signal interfering
<kj5t> You do say the other machine connects fine, is this other machine also connecting on wifi?  Is it close to the machine that is having the issue?
<yeyeman> how can I remove session saving from all circumstances?
<yeyeman> xubuntu seems to grab every chance it get's to save my sessions for me
<kj5t> If you go under Settings > Session and Startup is it set there to Automatically save session on logout?
<kj5t> If it isn't checked there and still happening delete your ~/.cache/sessions directory
<yeyeman> its not checked
<yeyeman> ok
<kj5t> If you delete the sessions directory and you still have the issue, I don't know :)
<yeyeman> it's an annoying 'feature' anyway, or it's annoying that the system seems designed to "want" to do it
<yeyeman> without being explicitly turned on
<cfhowlett> yeyeman, might also want to check what application autostart is doing ...
<kj5t> Kind of off topic, but I am curious if anyone has gotten the media buttons on the Rosewill RK-9100 keyboard working with xUbuntu 13.04... haven't found anything online (other than people saying we are SOL) but always worth asking :)
 * Arroyo1010 is now away: I've gone away. Might come back, or not.
<Sysi> !away > Arroyo1010
<ubottu> Arroyo1010, please see my private message
<SinCos> Xubuntu > Ubuntu
<Sysi> xubuntu ≈ ubuntu
<andyland> When using a non gui emacs, all the meta keys (meta-f, meta-b) responds to something in the terminal file menu. How do I disable this?
<Sysi> in terminal settings there's an option to disable menu hotkeys
<andyland> Sysi: Many thanks
<xubuntu> Help with the installer!
<Guest47037> Help with the installer!
<Taylr0x> I'm trying to open /etc/default/grub via the command gksudo gedit but it doesn't appear to do anything. What I'm typing is: gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<Taylr0x> Can anyone shed some light on how I can open this file to edit it please?
<l01> Taylr0x: gksudo mousepad filename
<l01> gedit is not installed by default on Xubuntu.
<Taylr0x> l01, ahhh right smashing. Many thanks.
<Taylr0x> l01, mousepad worked a treat. thanks for your help =)
<yeyeman> ugh.. google maps is laggy and slow
<yeyeman> this is part of what puts ppl off linux
<bekks> ROFLMAO
<Saijin_Naib> Are you using their new MapsGL preview?
<Saijin_Naib> because that is a mess
<yeyeman> I love some hazelnut in my coffee
<chocwise> Hi there. I've got a problem with Compiz. I can't seem to deactivate the Grid plugin.
<chocwise> When I cluck the checkbox in CCSM it gets unchecked. But as soon as I start CCSM again Grid is activated again.
<chocwise> I installed the generic Ubuntu 12.10 at first but removed ubuntu-desktop and installed  xubuntu desktop.  Oh, and I upgraded to 13.04. But this bug is still there since the beginning.
<knome> chocwise, for starters, compiz isn't really supported with xubuntu.
<chocwise> Isn't it? It works pretty well, if you ask me. :D
<chocwise> tWell, except of that Grid issue. XD
<knome> it isn't. it might work, but there's no guarantee
<chocwise> So... you're implying I should check out #compiz? XD
<knome> that would probably be a good choice
<chocwise> So be it then. See ya. ;9
<knome> good luck
<m_tadeu> hi everyone
<chocwise> Hi there.
<m_tadeu> the shadows in my desktop appear as a black box...what can I do about it?
<chocwise> Do you have Compiz installed? What Graphics Card do you use and what driver?
<m_tadeu> I don't know about compiz...I have the default xubuntu instalation...the driver I "forced" the intel driver in xorg.conf
<m_tadeu> it's an old intel gpu, I don't know which 'cos I can't access it now
<chocwise> So, no Compiz. And I can't help much when it comes to intel GPU's. It could be caused by GPU driver not working properly though.
<chocwise> Or it just doesn't have any capabilities when it comes to compositing.
<chocwise> How old are we talking?
<m_tadeu> 7/8 years
<chocwise> Well. if you ask me, that could be the cause. You may want to look into deactivating Xfce's compositing feature.
<chocwise> Or maybe wait some more. Because I'm not very good with Xfce myself. ;)
<m_tadeu> that would be my second question....how do I do that for guest accounts?
<chocwise> Let's have a look at google together. :D
<m_tadeu> I did...but couldn't find an easy way to do it
<chocwise> Google says you can start xfwm with the parameter xfwm4 --compositor=off
<chocwise> There's a thread here: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-272890.html
<chocwise> But it doesn't seem a very elegant solution to me. :/
<Unit193> You can also disable it in the settings, Settings Manager > Window Manager Tweaks > Compositor.
<chocwise> Ah, see. Someone who knows what he's talking about. :D
<Unit193> Where?
<m_tadeu> Unit193: I did that...but it doesn't work for guest accounts....
<chocwise> *lookingatUnit193*
<m_tadeu> the next time the guest logs in, the default settings take over
<chocwise> The default settings are stored somewhere though. Lets have another look at Google together then. :D
<Unit193> I don't ever use guest, it's disabled, but xdg has xfwm settings in /etc/xdg/xdg-xubuntu/xfce4/xfconf/xfce-perchannel-xml/, though I'd want to confirm well before changing it.
<chocwise> Hah! /etc! That far I came, before Unit pitched in again. :D
<Unit193> Just remember, /etc/ is global settings, not user.
<chocwise> You'd have to be root to edit those settings.
<m_tadeu> cool...I'll check that tomorrow
<m_tadeu> thanx guys
<chocwise> Thank Unit. :D
<Unit193> Remember, backups are cheap, and can make things much easier.
#xubuntu 2014-09-08
<cratos> hello folks. I just installed xubuntu on my acer one netbook. I have a hiddden wireless networkk that the machine doesn't automatically connect to.
<cratos> I can click on the network icon,, and say connect to hidden network and it works correctly
<cratos> is there a way you guys know to automate this? Any help is appreciated!
<writing_novel> Hello, hello, hello! I am just installing Xubuntu and was curious about a few things...
<writing_novel> I am curious, the XFCE look seems to be a bit messed up. The Standard XFCE has more a gnome 2 look, what happened to the XFCE is Xubuntu? Why is it messed up?
<pleia2> Xubuntu uses alternate theme and setup than Xfce based on user feedback
<pleia2> so it's not "messed up" - it's Xubuntu, not Xfce
<pleia2> well, not "plain Xfce"
<pleia2> if you don't like it you can change it though :)
<writing_novel> Ah, okay. How do I change it to the "plain Xfce"?
<writing_novel> It is advertised as Ubuntu + Xfce - but I mean, people used to Xfce are expecting a particular look, so, its not surprising people installing it would be like, WTF? its not Xfce.
<writing_novel> I realized it was (as a friend had installed it and thought what I just described)
<writing_novel> but
<writing_novel> I'd prefer to have Xfce if that is what is promised
<writing_novel> How do I change it back to its normal Xfce mode?
<xyzone> what's different? the menu maybe
<writing_novel> the menu is entirely different. At any rate, I'd like to upgrade to the plain XFCE style?
<writing_novel> how do I modify it back to real XFCE?
<xyzone> edit the menu
<writing_novel> I am looking for a how to or that kind of thing not a generalized "just do such and such"
<writing_novel> I obviously have no idea how to turn it into a normal XFCE
<xyzone> all i'd know is to edit the menu or the skel file
<writing_novel> I am not editing anything
<writing_novel> I want what comes with XFCE normally
<writing_novel> I will find out how to normalize or end up dumping Ubuntu in favor of something with a normal XFCE
<xyzone> dump it
<writing_novel> I do not want this windows like garbage. I want the Gnome 2 experience that XFCE was originally intended to be like
<writing_novel> I might have too
<writing_novel> I hoping I find a way to fix it
<writing_novel> Anyway I gotta try some other rooms, this one has not turned out to be very helpful
<writing_novel> but thanks anyway
<Unit193> writing_novel: Log out, and in the session selection select "Xfce" rather than "Xubuntu"
<writing_novel> OK! I shall try that.
<writing_novel> No go, it has not fixed the issue. Despite doing that I still have this messed up "windows like" menu
<writing_novel> it seems not look like the old style Gnome2 Applications menu I expect
<Unit193> Seems it's still using Whisker, usually logging into that session gives you stock Xfce.
<writing_novel> ok
<writing_novel> If Whisker is the weird menu system, then yes, I got Whisker again.
<Helios79> Are there any known issues with VIA's (yeah I know, don't remind me how bad they are) P4M890 chipset and version 14.04 of Xubuntu? I get a red cursor instead of the XFCE interface. 12.04 seems to work fine.
<gabkdlly> Helios79: Usually, if there are known issues, a web search will usually return them.  But the place where issues are tracked for Ubuntu ( and its derivatives like Xubuntu ) is  https://bugs.launchpad.net
<gabkdlly> Helios79: I recommend you search for "P4M890" on launchpad.
<Helios79> I'll just stick with 12.04 instead of fighting with a search. Not like support for 12.04 is dropping anytime soon.
<gabkdlly> Helios79: Were you booting off of an installation medium ?  Did you verify your installation medium before trying to boot ?
<gabkdlly> Helios79: Did you use 14.04.1 ?
<gabkdlly> Helios79: What program did you use to create the install medium ?  I usually get the best results with UNetbootin.
<Helios79> Imgburn + the media. Debian Wheezy installs fine, 12.04 installs fine, and I've had the same disc work on other configurations.
<Helios79> Probably just typical VIA chipset issues.
<gabkdlly> Ah, OK.
<james0r> man seems like alacarte and menulibre are just buggy as hell on xubuntu 14.04
<james0r> most unexpected stuff goes on while trying to do simple stuff
<james0r> making a desktop file manually seems to be the only option
<james0r> ahh running menulibre as sudo seems to work alright. guess it was just permissions issues.
<james0r> in that case editing the menu by using the Whisker context menu is useless.
<alket> is there a clean looks theme ?
<alket> like it used to be in gnome 2 ?
<cfhowlett> alket, there is ubuntu-gnome
<alket> cfhowlett, yeah i know , but i like xfce , i just want that theme
<cfhowlett> alket, searc www.xfce-look.org
<alket> thanks
<cfhowlett> alket, happy2help
<Umberto54> Salve
<Umberto54> Ho un problema di installazioone. Posso chiedere?
<cfhowlett> !italian | Umberto54
<ubottu> Umberto54: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Umberto54> grazie
<Umberto54> quit
<sorinello> Hello. Is there an equivalent of Gnome Commander in XFCE ?
<HedgeMage> WTF is Gnome Commander?
<mchew> Commander of the Gnome Army.
<mchew> j/k :)
<mchew> It's a file manager.
<HedgeMage> Ahh.  I'm more of a CLI type, but I know that Thunar is installed in Xubuntu by default, and spacefm is available in the repos.
<elfy> gnome-commander is in the repos
<elfy> sorinello: ^^
<gatis> Hi how can i delete all Xfce4 pannels?
<GridCube> and still use xfwm4?
<gatis> yes
<gatis> sir
<gatis> I like dock :) so i don't need panel
<GridCube> >killall xfce4-panel
<GridCube> should kill it and still have xfwm4 running
<GridCube> you restart the panels using xfce4-panel from alt-f2
<GridCube> you can go to settings > session and startup > applications autorun > add a task "killall xfce4-panel"
<GridCube> i don't know how to set it up to not launch it in the first place
<GridCube> im sure you can tho
<GridCube> gatis, in the configuration tool "Configuration editor" you have a setting called xfce4-session, and one of its tasks is xfce4-panel, i would not change my settings but i think thats what you need to edit
<gatis> Thanks. I was having dinner
<ikonia> gatis: please show me the output of "uname -a"
<gatis> ikonia: why?
<ikonia> because you are using archlinux
<ikonia> not ubuntu
<ikonia> and you're using this channel because you've been banned from archlinux and the archlinux offtopic channel
<GridCube> i hardly believe that was necesary here
<whyameye> I updated from 12.04 to 14.04 and now my screen blanks on timeout very early even though I have shut off screen blanking and the screen saver
<Hedgework> check your acpi settings...it's possible that the screen isn't blanking because xscreensaver told it to, but because your power management thinks it's time to save power
<whyameye> I just found that xset had a timeout for the screen saver to 60. I assume that's seconds? I wonder what is setting xset? I don't see anything setting it in my sessions/startup. Anyway, I just turned screenblanking off for xset and I'll see if that makes a difference
<alan_o> Hi all. I just installed the 14.10 beta and it's outstanding. It required the least amount of tweaking of any desktop distro I've installed in a long time. Keep it up!
<elfy> hi alan_o - that's great - what would be even better would be for you to actually report that on the image tracker
<elfy> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/315/builds - there are xubuntu 32 and 64 bit options at the bottom
<elfy> thanks :)
<alan_o> ok, will do.
<elfy> awesome - I'm having a rather bad time actually getting results on tracker this cycle - as far as I know we've got about 10 installs of 14.10 ;)
<alan_o> ok, done. Had to reset password, etc...
<elfy> alan_o: thank you :)
<animeman> after 15 yrs on windows i dived in and what a learning curve eh
<deshipu> animeman: it's way better than 10 years ago
<alan_o> So the puzzling thing to me about the xfce project is that development is moving forward (as evidenced by Xubuntu), but there's no indication of it on the xfce website or in the way of official xfce releases. If one went to the xfce website, they would get the impression that it was a stagnating project, with no releases in 2 years. Is there some part of it that I'm missing?
<cfhowlett> alan_o, xfce and xubuntu are 2 different things.
<alan_o> I read someone say that the Xubuntu and xfce teams are largely the same people and that the code the xubuntu people do does make it into the xfce repos. Is that not true?
<cfhowlett> alan_o, and there HAVE been updates to xfce recently and ongoing
<Unit193> "Development" releases, Xfce components of 4.11 have had several releases, alan_o.
<cfhowlett> alan_o, I've no doubt they share developers, but ... xubuntu = canonical.   xfce is a different entity.
<alan_o> hmm ok. so what I read was a bit exaggerated then.
<alan_o> Well, development releases I can't argue with. On the main page though, "latest news" says 4.10 released in April 2012.
<Unit193> alan_o: Depends on what you mean, Parole, Xfce4-powermanager, and maybe xfce4-settings are taken care of by a couple Xubuntu devs.
<cfhowlett> alan_o, peek at the credits.  all kinds of people are involved.
<alan_o> no doubt about it.
<cfhowlett> alan_o, but you are absolutely right - last update to the main main was 2012.  they could perhaps do a better job of updating their news.
<alan_o> Yeah, it's come so far since then. It really is nice.
<derek-g> Why do I get this message when trying to mount sshfs share in thunar: "Failed to open / on username@server. The name :1.1025 was not provided by any .service files"
<derek-g> I killed all gvfs services - but that didn't help...
<holstein> derek-g: i would try mounting manually or with gigolo, and see if i get any errors.. or if the server is up and all that.. up/avialable
<derek-g> holstein. hmm. yeah. it opened from gigolo.
<derek-g> holstein, it just came up with some error "cache invalid" first time I've tried opening it up from gigolo.
<derek-g> holstein, but then it worked - and it now opens from thunar too.. weird.
<derek-g> holstein, thanks.
<holstein> derek-g: well, gigolo just mounts it.. and then, you can navigate from whatever filemanager
<holstein> derek-g: i mean, i like using gigolo, but, that doesnt answer why its not mounting in thunar..
<xubuntu914> can¨t play youtube movies no sound en picture
<GridCube> xubuntu914, check that pavucontrol is streaming the sound to your desired device
<xubuntu914> what
<holstein> xubuntu914: try troubleshotting these independent of your system audio.. does audio work otherwise?
<xubuntu914> yes radio sound is good
<holstein> xubuntu914: what radio?
<xubuntu914> 3fm
<holstein> xubuntu914: anyways.. i would consider using the flash player in the chrome browser..
<GridCube> open pavucontrol, clic on the speaker icon in the panel, go to settings, see in the first tab when playing a video that its sending the sound to the device you want to listen, if its hdmi it should say hdmi, if its analogue it should say that
<derek-g> holstein, it's mounting. But then after ssh server get's restarted or if I connect via VPN to some other network - thunar's shortcut get's corrupted or something.
<holstein> derek-g: well, it gets unmounted
<holstein> derek-g: you may want something more persistent.. samba for example..
<holstein> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html
<DJJeff> when choosing a theme in xfce4-appearance-settings it changes for current user
<DJJeff> how to change it for the root user
<holstein> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<GridCube> you should never log in as root
<derek-g> holstein, yeah. these boxes I can only ssh in - can't install smaba on them.
<holstein> DJJeff: you should not have, and dont want a root user
<DJJeff> I launch wireshark as root
<derek-g> holstein, but that's ok- imho gigolo should work for me.:)
<DJJeff> because its need
<holstein> derek-g: i like the tool.. and that might the be best/easiest for you, since you cant do much server-side
<DJJeff> and the menus in a application started with gksu are ugly
<holstein> DJJeff: you should be able to specifiy whatever settings you want the application to have.. gksudo appplication-name -flags-for-themeing
<DJJeff> theme files go into /usr/share/themes right?
<holstein> DJJeff: you dont have a root user, so you cant just apply a theme to that account that is not there, and shouldnt be used
<knome> or /home/.themes/ for single-user use; you can get more information in the docs..
<holstein> DJJeff: i would just look into launching the application with an argument about a theme to use
<DJJeff> not all apps support choosing a theme
<DJJeff> making it system wide makes sense
<holstein> DJJeff: http://askubuntu.com/questions/57990/set-a-specific-theme-for-root-launched-applications is where i would start..
<DJJeff> it states that root apps use the theme of the user that starts the app
<DJJeff> great link though
<holstein> DJJeff: if the root app you were using used the theme of your user, you'd be fine then, correct?
<DJJeff> yes
<holstein> DJJeff: i thought you were asking becuase the theme is *not* being used from your user? this link states where to create the files in the locations that knome was suggesting that the root launch should use
<DJJeff> like in xfce4-appearance-settings I choose a theme for my normal user account say (Greybird)
<DJJeff> and I do gksu wireshark
<DJJeff> wire should also use (Greybird)
<DJJeff> wireshark*
<holstein> sure, i understand that .. but thats not what will happen, since you are running that as a different user.. the link i gave explains how to specifiy a theme for the gksu lanuch
<holstein> i would read from "I found a hack to get get a system wide change :)
<holstein> read from there to the end of the page..
<DJJeff> I guess it would also depend if the application is gtk2 gtk3 or qt
<DJJeff> and if my theme supports all 3
<holstein> DJJeff: then, you will change what you need accordingly..
<knome> if you have installed a theme in your home folder, applications ran with gksudo will not use the theme, unless it's *also* available in /usr/share/themes
<DJJeff> most of the time newer themes are backwards compat and support all 3
<holstein> DJJeff: then, just link to one you want that suits your needs, and put it where it needs to be
<DJJeff> will do
<joppe82> anybody knows is it possible to install acestream player to xubuntu 14.04
<bazhang> !info acestream
<ubottu> Package acestream does not exist in trusty
<bazhang> from where
<joppe82> its on 13.04 repo but no 14.04
<joppe82> its an app to watch live sport streams
<bazhang> !find acestream
<ubottu> File acestream found in libstxxl-doc
<bazhang> PPA?
<joppe82> nope
<bazhang> compile it then I suppose
<joppe82> im a noob :)
<brainwash> or contact the package maintainer
<bazhang> find another app then
<joppe82> just switched from win 7 to linux, lot to learn
<brainwash> feel free to join the offtopic channel if you want to talk about general stuff
<brainwash> !ot
<ubottu> #xubuntu is the Xubuntu support channel, #xubuntu-devel for discussion regarding development of Xubuntu, and #xubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<enkienlil> hello all, I have been trying to use the program APTonCD, although it creates an ISO K3B burns a coaster, it fails at 98.2%, any ideas?
<brainwash> !k3b
<ubottu> k3b is a feature-rich and user-friendly burning application for KDE (and, as all KDE applications, works fine on GNOME). For a guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/K3BHowto
<brainwash> it's a KDE app, sadly I'm not familiar with it
<enkienlil> I'm using Xubuntu 14.04 with standard desktop, I found the program in software manager.
<enkienlil> supposed to be the bees-knees for backups :/
<brainwash> that's fine, I suggest that you ask in #ubuntu and #kde also
<brainwash> xubuntu does not ship any KDE applications by default
<enkienlil> It was in software manager?
<brainwash> so, supporting them here is a bit tricky
<brainwash> you can find everything in the software manager
<enkienlil> troo
<brainwash> but the people in this channel usually use Xfce/Xubuntu specific software
<brainwash> you can try to burn the iso with xfburn
<brainwash> it's Xfce own burning tool
<enkienlil> Now there's a problem
<enkienlil> when I set the burn speed to x4 it still burns at max speed
<brainwash> in xfburn?
<enkienlil> ...is why I used K3B
<enkienlil> yer
<brainwash> oh, mmh, maybe worth reporting it as bug on launchpad
<enkienlil> will do...something is definitely going wrong somewhere
<joppe82> well another question, how can i prevent xubuntu to go log off mode when i am not in the computer, because i use remote desktop from my ipad.. when xubuntu goes  log off mode i can not connect
<brainwash> joppe82: does it log out or only lock the screen? the login and unlock screens look very similar
<brainwash> you can disable screen locking via settings manager > light locker settings
<joppe82> ok thanks
<hoijui> i have compiz running on xubuntu 14.04. it reopens the previously open applications after reboot, but all on the first screen, instead of on their original ones. how to fix this?
<holstein> i bet it does.. i suggest not using compiz in xfce as a "fix".. other than that, is it happening with another user?
<hoijui> holstein... ok.. i did not try an other user yet
<hoijui> i use compiz because of the scale and expo effects only, but thye are the best way i have seen so far for navigating between windows
<hoijui> though you are right.. it has other bugs too
<holstein> you should consider other compositor options.. i find/found that compiz in ubuntu is closely related to unity, and, is problematic to implement in xfce, at best
<hoijui> even with these two things i use, it has multiple problems (cant combine expo and scale (not anymore, worked a few years ago)
<hoijui> mmm
<holstein> sure.. a few years ago, it wasnt so closely tied to unity
<hoijui> can you suggest anything wiht a nice way to switch between windows?
<hoijui> mm
<holstein> hoijui: TBH, i just use the xfce one.. but, there are other options.. you'd just have to check them out.. really depend on what you want
<hoijui> i still see many of the new things in linuxworld as a way to hinder it
<hoijui> ok
<holstein> compton?
<hoijui> thanks holstein.. will look around, and check that one out too
<hoijui> i am going to give "awesome" a try. in the description of features i saw one thing that could seal the deal for me: windows are tagged, adn screens can show multiple tags, and tags can be shown on multiple screens
<joppe82> good night and thanks for your help
<m3n3chm0> hello, chromium crash since today :S url_request.cc(709)] Trying to send secure referrer for insecure load
<knome> m3n3chm0, then file a chromium bug in launchpad
<m3n3chm0> ?¿
<knome> if you have a bug with chromium, file it on launchpad
<m3n3chm0> you mean it's a bug since today on this bug on launchpad opened ?
<knome> i'm not following you.
<writing_novel> snuffeluffegus: You have badly mutated the spelling of Aloysius'  informal name, it is spelled: snuffleupagus
<writing_novel> (last name)
<snuffeluffegus> woa
<snuffeluffegus> Yeah I know
<snuffeluffegus> It's a play on an afk nickname
<knome> guys... we have #xubuntu-offtopic for general chatter ;)
<snuffeluffegus> oo sry
<knome> that's fine ;)
#xubuntu 2014-09-09
<pjotter> Hello all :) A question about Thunar, if I may...
<pjotter> When in Thunar, you can navigate to a certain file by just typing the beginning of the name. The first file that matches will be highlighted. How can I move on to the next file that starts with the same sequence?
<bluesabre> pjotter: up/down seem to do the trick
<pjotter> bluesabre: Is that page-up and down? I'm using Thunar 1.6.3 atm
<bluesabre> up/down arrows
<pjotter> Hey, It works:) thanks!! Have been looking for the answer for a while
<bluesabre> np, glad to help
<abuasma> i've downloaded xampp installer. but i cant install it
<ObrienDave> what's the file extension?
<abuasma> there is a box says, "there has been an error. this installer requires root privilages. please become superuser before executng the installer."
<abuasma> .run
<abuasma> i've also changed the permission
<ObrienDave> are you sure you want to install this?
<abuasma> actually i need this app (xampp)
<ObrienDave> ok, in terminal, sudo sh <file_name>.run
<abuasma> is there a problem obriendave?
<cfhowlett> abuasma, permissions problem = use sudo
<abuasma> sudo sh xampp-linux-1.8.2-6-installer.run
<abuasma> [sudo] password for abuasma:
<abuasma> xampp-linux-1.8.2-6-installer.run: 1: xampp-linux-1.8.2-6-installer.run: Syntax error: "(" unexpected
<abuasma> is there a promblem
<taropalo> Hello. Does anyone have idea what is wrong because my login window is stretched and when I login and go settings manager I change resolution to something else and back then everything is fine
<ObrienDave> abuasma, sounds like a bad download
<abuasma> hmm so i need to get another one?
<ObrienDave> did you check the md5 sum?
<ObrienDave> well, i don't see any md5 sums there LOL
<cfhowlett> ObrienDave, every ubuntu package has an md5sum = possibly at the main package site.
<ObrienDave> this is from sourceforge
<cfhowlett> ObrienDave, even so ...
<ObrienDave> http://sourceforge.net/projects/xampp/files/XAMPP%20Linux/1.8.2/
<cfhowlett> ObrienDave, nah.  If a package doesn't include a hashsum for integrity checking, I don't mess with it.
<ObrienDave> don't blame ya. but thought it might save them another D/L
<Vampi> приветики :)
<cfhowlett> !ru | Vampi,
<ubottu> Vampi,: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<Vampi> cfhowlett: ацтань :)
<ObrienDave> cfhowlett, speaks russian also? ;P
<cfhowlett> Vampi, ... you're welcome.
<cfhowlett> ObrienDave, black russian
 * cfhowlett sips his tasty beverage
<ObrienDave> white russian lol
 * Vampi is listening [Lindsey Stirling - Crystallize] [Crystallize] [0:07/4:20] [1706kbps]
<Unit193> Vampi: Please don't use scripts like that in here, thank you.
<cfhowlett> Unit193, looks like a "what I'm listening to" notification?
<Vampi> Unit193: хорошо, больше не буду :)
<vrkalak> hey, Unit193 ... o/
<Unit193> Howdy.
<vrkalak> Unit193, as I said, i don't were a maintainer for "inxi"
<Unit193> Heh, that I am. :)
<vrkalak> Unit193, I use Sid  ... last week I had a hard getting inxi to install ... got it - finally
<RobertJDohnert> Im with Linus Torvalds on this, I have never been able to get Debian to install
<RobertJDohnert> It will install but fails to install the bootloader
<pikpik> Hi all, here some french speaking people ?
<baizon> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<pikpik> Thanks baizon !
<pikpik> See you
<baizon> ciao
<ObrienDave> ummm, isn't ciao italian? ;P
<Gatis> Hi
<Gatis> Just installed ubunut :)
<wlxmhls> mint-xfce vs xubuntu, which is faster on low spec laptop?
<ObrienDave> !crosspost
<ubottu> Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<wlxmhls> ... ignore this question pls
<xubuntu621> Hey, is it possible to install xubuntu 14.4.1 with software raid? 14.4.1 doesnt seem to have an alternate version
<cfhowlett> !raid | xubuntu621
<ubottu> xubuntu621: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<DJJeff> the indicator plugin does not use the same theme as the rest of the system ?
<DJJeff> in xfce panel
<DJJeff> if I choose solid color in the panel settings that works
<DJJeff> if I goto none use system style its diff
<ObrienDave> did you change notifications?
<DJJeff> I do not think so
<ObrienDave> what is different for you?
<DJJeff> like in panel settings it has items I have whisker menu window buttons
<DJJeff> notification area (external) works with theme
<DJJeff> indicator plugin (external) is just white
<ObrienDave> hmm, i don't have whisker menu
<ObrienDave> try changing icons, or notification settings. might be a sticky toggle somewhere
<DJJeff> I do not even understand why they have both notification area and indicator plugin
<ObrienDave> two different things
<DJJeff> like xchat shows up in notification and sound network bluetooth show up in indicator
<ObrienDave> yup, don't know what to tell ya
<DJJeff> this is what happens when you have too much freedom
<DJJeff> no universal standard
<ObrienDave> right
<brainwash> uhm, the indicator area is used to display indicators from unity
<DJJeff> like in windows its just a system tray
<DJJeff> and call it a day
<ObrienDave> this is not windoze
<DJJeff> open source is nice when things just work... would be nice to also look good too
<brainwash> you can just remove the indicator area if you don't need it
<brainwash> it's optional after all
<DJJeff> true
<DJJeff> whisker menu is a nice touch
<xubuntu614> hello there, I'm trying to run GShutDown as a startup app on a regular user, but I need to prevent that user to stop the app or to modify de parameters, how can I do that ? I'm using Xunbuntu 14.04.1 with Ofris to lock the user. Thank you
<user____> morning, since the latest xorg edgers updates last night (i feel thats what it must have been) my xubuntu session just keeps restarting most randomly. is there any way i can investigate this? dmesg doesnt show anything
<user____>  this is incredibly annoying.. could anyone point me to a log file? my xubuntu session keeps crashing, sending me back to the lightdm greeter thingy
<brainwash> user____: /var/log
<user____> brainwash: which file? lightdm just says open close session etc
<brainwash> mainly Xorg.0.log and Xorg.0.log.old
<user____> brainwash: thanks, i feel its related to some xorg-edgers updates last night (nvidia free software driver). .0.log is boring, .0.log.old shows a segfault server aborting "server terminated with error"
<brainwash> there you go, a segfault will most likely result in a crash -> restart of lightdm
<user____> brainwash: yes, perfect, thanks. is there a simple way of rolling back to last xedgers versions so i can get my desktop back on the road and submit bug reports etc?
<user____> the segfault mentions some drivers/intel_drv.so line, which is interesting. ive got two external monitors on one laptop, i guess the one connected to the vga out must be fed from the onboard intel graphics chip. this works out of box in linux or used to anyway. disconnecting this monitor has sadly not helped the situation
<brainwash> well, you can find a limited amount of previously downloaded packages in /var/cache/apt/archives
<brainwash> I suggest that you report the segfault on the upstream bug tracker https://bugs.freedesktop.org/
<brainwash> also, please join #intel-gfx
<user____> brainwash: thanks!!
<RedDeath> hello xubuntu
<RedDeath> best distro ever i use
<james0r> i have to agree.
<xubuntu231> the thunar on xubu 14.04 has "suddenly" stopped showing "previews" for files
<xubuntu231> so, there are no previews for jpg, png, pdf, mov, avi, wmv, mp4, etc files
<xubuntu231> this used to work earlier (till about a month ago)
<xubuntu231> any hints on how i can fix this?
<holstein> not likely easy, since there is a month to work with there.. i would just do some basic troubleshooting.. apply updates.. "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade".. try as the guest user or another user, and reset my users /.config files if things are only "broken" in my users account
<xubuntu231> sorry! forgot to mention that all updates have been applied.
<xubuntu231> also, I removed ~/.config/Thunar
<holstein> the config issue would look like "mv ~/.config/Thunar ~/.config/Thunar.bak" if you go that route.. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1561446
<xubuntu231> oops! I deleted that dir! :( could that be a problem?
<holstein> xubuntu231: then, *after* you see that the issue is happening as other users, and you determine its an issue with thunar and not your user, you can look at thunar "fixes".. or look at sources you could have added.. ppa's, etc
<xubuntu231> great set of suggestions @holstein
<xubuntu231> i have done most of those.
<xubuntu231> let me ask you one more thing:
<xubuntu231> in the directory /usr/share/thumbnailers ... how many files do you have?
<holstein> xubuntu231: im not infront of stock xubuntu right now, but i have not changed those, or added any sources that would have
<xubuntu231> and just to be clear (and in my defense) I did NOT delete any files from that folder, but, yesterday when I was looking through it I found that it had only one file for evince
<xubuntu231> neither have I! I promise
<xubuntu231> but, I can also assure you that I was seeing thumbnails for all media files till about 2 to 3 updates back
<xubuntu231> weird that no one has logged a bug against this
<xubuntu231> @holstein, will u be around for some more time. let me quickly try out the "guest" user thingie here
<holstein> xubuntu231: sure
<xubuntu231> and also check for any new ppa-s I might have added
<xubuntu231> where would you want me to check on the ppa-s?
<holstein> i use the sources GUI.. but, you can view the soures as you please
<xubuntu231> got it! give me at most 10 minutes and I will be right back. hopefully I shouldn't have to log out of this session ....
<xubuntu231> @holstein, still there?
<holstein> xubuntu231: yes
<xubuntu231> alright! checked my ppa-s. nothing abnormal: only extra ppa is for google-chrome
<xubuntu231> logged in as another user and tried looking at media files. no previews for icons! :(
<xubuntu231> i am fairly certain that this is a file-manager (Thunar) rendering problem.
<holstein> sure.. sounds like it to me.. i would try reinstalling the thumbnailer
<xubuntu231> ok!
<xubuntu231> but wait ... the thumbnailer is part of evince package
<xubuntu231> ok! just confirmed that the evince-thumbnailer command works. created a thumbnail for a pdf file I had locally on my system and viewed it in gthumb.
<xubuntu231> so, evince-thumbnailer cannot be a problem
<holstein> xubuntu231: i would follow this in the GUI http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2004296
<boldfilter1> Having trouble when I log in, sometimes the wallpapers different and themes will not apply
<holstein> boldfilter1: any ideas on "sometimes" ? and what may be causing that? is that for all users? do you have ppa's added? are you up to date with upgrades?
<holstein> was this working and broke, or never worked?
<boldfilter1> There's only one user
<boldfilter1> The only solution is to restart and hope it works
<boldfilter1> Um, I do have ppa's added probably
<holstein> boldfilter1: you mean, thats the way you have addressed the issue.. its not a "solution" if its not solved.. how about the other questions?
<boldfilter1> I tried clearing sessions
<holstein> boldfilter1: you can check your sources for ppa's.. ppa's can break what you are referring to
<holstein> boldfilter1: trying as another user is an easy way to see if the issue is sytem-wide, or in your users config
<boldfilter1> Okay, trying it now brb
<xubuntu164> hallo!!!
<lxmahyar> I create autokey icon for panel which match with other xubuntu icons
<lxmahyar> https://www.dropbox.com/s/d1a2ubbz6mqxjfv/autokey-status.svg?dl=0
<lxmahyar> replace with /usr/share/icons/hicolor/scalable/apps/autokey-status.svg
<bluesabre> writing_novel: a one-liner to get stock xfce4-panel in xubuntu
<bluesabre> xfce4-panel --quit; killall xfconfd; cp /etc/xdg/xfce4/panel/default.xml ~/.config/xfce4/xfconf/xfce-perchannel-xml/xfce4-panel.xml && sleep 2 && (xfconfd &) && (xfce4-panel &)
<bluesabre> or any xfce-based distro
<bluesabre> restoring xubuntu-config: xfce4-panel --quit; killall xfconfd;rm ~/.config/xfce4/xfconf/xfce-perchannel-xml/xfce4-panel.xml && sleep 2 && (xfconfd &) && (xfce4-panel &)
<writing_novel> I will have to reinstall it and try that!
<writing_novel> let me cut and paste it before it scrolls off!
<writing_novel> I do not understand why people in the Open Source world do this kinda stuff. XFCE has a particular look to it, and people change the look but not the name
<writing_novel> crazy stuff
<bluesabre> It's all about the users... we believe that our configuration works better than stock xfce.  Other distributions agree.  Debian and Fedora ship stock everything, so they will have the standard look.  We've been doing this for years, and we've had a lot of praise for the work that we do.
<writing_novel> I am not saying what you did is substandard or not interesting to users, I am saying that holding out Xubuntu as "Ubuntu + XFCE" is not truthful since it looks nothing like it! If the interface is so great (I disagree, but hey, people must think so), then why not call it ABC or XYZ or PDQ, XFCE means something different - of course people will be confused and react like WTF? Its not XFCE is it?
<bluesabre> (other distros agree that stock is not necessarily best, that is)
<writing_novel> it doesn't look like XFCE so saying it is kinda misleads people
<bluesabre> It's not about appearance, its about the applications that power the experience. Xfce is modular and lightweight, and can be shaped into anything.
<writing_novel> I think you are missing the point, I am not arguing the goodness of your non-XFCE style interface, I am saying, fine, if 1/2 world likes it, wonderful, just articulate that its "a highly modified XFCE" or that kind thing.
<writing_novel> XFCE IS EVERYTHING about the appearance! It is what was formed when GNOME2 CHANGED its appearance in GNOME3!
<writing_novel> That is what XFCE is all about and why it was created
<bluesabre> Nope
<writing_novel> you need to look at their website
<bluesabre> Xfce is waaaay old
<bluesabre> and you are thinking of MATE
<writing_novel> no
<writing_novel> XFCE says that on their website
<bluesabre> show me
<writing_novel> The point is not what they say, its what you say, if you have changed XFCE into something better, and lets presume it is better, why purposely confuse people by saying, "Oh this is XFCE, it just looks nothing like it." It is as if I wear a green shirt and say, oh no, this shirt is not green! Why it used to be yellow and I added blue but its not green!
<writing_novel> XFCE means something
<writing_novel> if you called it ABCD that would mean your better interface
<bluesabre> http://xfce.org/about
<bluesabre> also, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/StrategyDocument
<bluesabre> "While Xubuntu uses Xfce, it is not specifically targeted to Xfce enthusiasts or projects and software being hosted by the Xfce project or associating (officially or unofficially) with Xfce are not guaranteed for inclusion in Xubuntu. "
<brainwash> it's Xfce, not XFCE :)
<bluesabre> and we do not claim to be "Ubuntu + XFCE", we are Xubuntu
<writing_novel> Whatever, the point is you do not look like Xfce is
<brainwash> does Xfce look like Xfce? take a look at http://xfce.org/
<writing_novel> you sure do, do you not look at your own website? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuFlavors
<pleia2> writing_novel: that site says nothing about it being pure Xfce, please stop
<bluesabre> from your link, "Xubuntu provides a light, stable and configurable desktop environment with conservative workflows. Xubuntu uses Xfce as the desktop environment."
<writing_novel> You know, all I asked was how to get Ubuntu to have a regular XFCE interface, I never was interested in debating which is better
<writing_novel> I just want what I want
<writing_novel> and asked why it was different and how to reverse it
<writing_novel> you folks are all arguing about its merits
<bluesabre> and now you have a handy command to make it thus
<bluesabre> :)
<writing_novel> I just want what Xfce looks like normally.
<pleia2> rearranging panels is not difficult, what are you having trouble with?
<writing_novel> And I did thank you for it
<Unit193> writing_novel: And we told you, then you went into this big argument.  This isn't the channel for it either.  Please. Stop.
<writing_novel> I didn't start this read the freaking back log
<writing_novel> All I said is if you make something different you ought call it something different, that is all I meant, otherwise people naturally get confused.
<writing_novel> I did not ever mean to argue what I think is better, my opinion matters not - and that is fine by me if the entire world disagrees, I just was looking for (and finally got) a way (after I test it) to get the normal Xfce interface
<writing_novel> thats all I was ever asking for
<writing_novel> Bluesabre finally answered it (granted, I have yet to re-install the Xubuntu to try it, but I will later tonight)
<bluesabre> ok, hope it works for you (it definitely should)
<writing_novel> I hope it does too!
<writing_novel> I like Ubuntu what I detest is GNOME3 and wanted a much more GNOME2 like interface. Problem is that a stock Ubuntu install has a lot of other rubbish with it for unity and I need to do a new fresh install anyway so I figured it'd be a good time to figure out how to not have a retro fitted desktop and get it right from the start this time.
<xangua> writing_novel: next release there will be a new mate flavor
<writing_novel> Mate also is more of a windowized look too, isn't it? I haven't checked it in a while honestly.
<writing_novel> I like the kinda cascading as you go easy interface that GNOME2 gave and its derivatives like Xfce.
<xangua> Mate is a gnome 2 fork
<writing_novel> Ah ok, I didn't realize that as the mast few MATEs I looked at were not like GNOME2 really
<writing_novel> (at least the last few on Linux Mint)
<xangua> Xfce is not a gnome derivate either
<writing_novel> but maybe they did to Mate what you did to Xfce
<writing_novel> I know but it has that kind of interface with cascading gnome2 style menues
<writing_novel> (they begin Linux Mint I mean)
<writing_novel> begin=being
<nomic> how to change (make thinner) window title in xfce
#xubuntu 2014-09-10
 * RedDeath Back
<writing_novel> Can I ask a quick question here
<writing_novel> bluesabre gave me this one liner:
<writing_novel> xfce4-panel --quit; killall xfconfd; cp /etc/xdg/xfce4/panel/default.xml ~/.config/xfce4/xfconf/xfce-perchannel-xml/xfce4-panel.xml && sleep 2 && (xfconfd &) && (xfce4-panel &)
<writing_novel> and it worked to give me the look and feel I wanted, except that it gave me an error about xfconfd not existing
<writing_novel> any ideas?
<writing_novel> aloysius!
<e87hd> I am having DNS issues
<e87hd> it is taking a long time to resolve IP's
<e87hd> I am running 14.04
<e87hd> I am using google's public DNS servers to test them
<e87hd> but no matter which DNS server I use, I experience the same behaviour
<Unit193> How are you testing?
<e87hd> with firefox
<Unit193> ;; Query time: 52 msec   ;; SERVER: 8.8.8.8#53(8.8.8.8)
<Unit193> Try dig.
<e87hd> and nslookup
<e87hd> also
<e87hd> when I tried to connect to irc
<e87hd> it could not resolve irc.freenode.net
<e87hd> nslookup could not as well
<e87hd> I think it has something to do with resolver.conf
<e87hd> but I dont know enough about it
<Unit193> resolv.conf, and you're likely using resolvconf which is a cache.  I used dig @8.8.8.8 google.com  to test.
<Unit193> See also http://docs.xubuntu.org/1404/internet-networks.html#network-troubleshooting
<Unit193> !resolvconf
<ubottu> resolvconf is a set of scripts that's used to manage /etc/resolv.conf in 12.04 and later, for more information please see: http://www.stgraber.org/2012/02/24/dns-in-ubuntu-12-04/ and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/network-configuration.html#name-resolution
<Unit193> xubuntu651: Hello.
<xubuntu651> hi guys..why whenever I click on the whisker menu my PC turns to black screen then profile login menu again
<e87hd> ok
<e87hd> so, right now I am getting time outs when I ping google.com
<e87hd> if I ping 8.8.8.8 it is working
<e87hd> it also just takes a very long time to surf the web
<e87hd> as every page I go to seems to take forever to load
<e87hd> and the status bar in FF says, "Looking up $website ..."
<e87hd> I found this article that might resolve my issue http://askubuntu.com/questions/134578/slow-wired-connection-dns-issue
<e87hd> I just don't know how to implement it
<xubuntu427> hi guys..I tried everything in the forums to solve my xubntu login loop
<xubuntu427> still to no avail
<ObrienDave> what login loop?
<xubuntu694> hello
<xubuntu694> anyone online?
<ObrienDave> nope
<garandil> we're offline at the moment
<xubuntu694> daamn..
<ObrienDave> nobody home but us chickens ;P
<xubuntu694> quick question, does anyone know how to update bios on xubunut? my netbook can't charge the battery unless i update bios..
<garandil> should be able to do flash from USB
<ObrienDave> most BIOS flash utilities are meant to be run from USB stick or floppies
<xubuntu694> I think the bios update was made for windows os , will it be a problem?
<ObrienDave> shouldn't be an issue
<xubuntu694> thank you very much i will try to do that
<garandil> It might not be able to interact with the HW via Wine
<garandil> USB flashing would be the safest way to go as BIOS upgrades potentially can brick your computer
<xubuntu916> when updating bios from usb, what format does it have to be, in order to be booted?
<garandil> The current BIOS should have a flash option
<ObrienDave> umm, it should be transferred to USB as an image file. likely with unetbootin, yumi, etc.
<garandil> Where it can read *.bin files from a certain FS type of USB storage
<xubuntu916> so these .exe files should be transfered into .iso?
<ObrienDave> noooo, they might be windows executable. i've seen that before
<xubuntu916> Hopefully I won't destroy BIOS completely.. but before I do it. Does anyone know how to get rid of the netbook battery problem? I have gor Acer aspire on 521, before switching to xubuntu, laptop was running on win 7 and I was able to charge my battery. Now when the cable is out, laptop switches off immediately.
<ObrienDave> could be a bad battery. they don't last forever especially if left on the charger for months at a time
<ObrienDave> killed more than one battery that way
<xubuntu916> you might be right, however plenty of acer/ubuntu users had the same problem http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1558296&page=2&p=10126099#post10126099    however due to my limited knowledge i dont know how to install these patches https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=15707    on kernel
<ubottu> bugzilla.kernel.org bug 15707 in EC "_REG evaluation required while no EC OperationRegion" [Normal,Resolved: code_fix]
<xubuntu916> if anyone could explain me in a simple way how to put this patch through kernel i would be grateful
<lakechfoma> hey so i had the live cd running on a laptop which i then (without thinking) closed and removed the drive
<knome> "simple way", "patch through kernel"? nope.
<lakechfoma> upon opening the machine i realized that A i didnt need the live OS anymore and B it probably wouldnt work right anyway
<lakechfoma> so i shut it down
<lakechfoma> the shut down hung
<lakechfoma> so ye olde truste "hold down the power button" ensued
<lakechfoma> but that does nothing.
<lakechfoma> how is that possible and what do i do?
<ObrienDave> hold the button down longer?
<byt3bl33d3r> hi
<byt3bl33d3r> does anyone now how to change the background of xflock?
<Azelphur> byt3bl33d3r: I don't know the answer, but I have a point in the right direction, xflock isn't actually a lock screen, it just invokes whatever you have installed (light-locker, xscreensaver, etc)
<Azelphur> I think light-locker is the default, so you probably wanna search around for changing the background of light-locker, rather than xflock.
<byt3bl33d3r> Azelphur : ah ok thanks.. i had to remove light-locker because it kept crashing X for some reason.. so now i have gnome-screensaver
<Azelphur> righto, then yea you'll wanna research changing it for gnome-screensaver
<cfhowlett> byt3bl33d3r, lightlocker and screensaver definitely have conflict potential.
<Azelphur> cfhowlett: he said he removed it
<cfhowlett> Azelphur, ah. thanks.
<cfhowlett> Azelphur, I've got ubuntustudio = xubuntu + lightlocker and xscreensaver.  xubuntu recommends xscreensaver removal.
<Azelphur> I use xscreensaver myself, light locker seems to nuke my audio
<Azelphur> which I'm unsure is a feature or a bug
<ObrienDave> feature ;P
<ochosi> Azelphur: http://xubuntu.org/news/screen-locking-in-xubuntu-14-04/
<Azelphur> ochosi: feature then, cool :)
<byt3bl33d3r> ok im stuck lol
<byt3bl33d3r> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/GNOME_tips#Change_gnome-screensaver_background
<byt3bl33d3r> /usr/share/pixmaps/backgrounds/gnome doesnt exisist on my system
<byt3bl33d3r> neither does /usr/share/gnome-screensaver
<monkeynaut> check out this screenshot of my chromium address bar.  is this the normal appearance for the font size?    i think it is, but want to make sure there isn't a configuration on my machine that is causing it.  it's nit-picky, but i wish i could shrink that font size a bit:   http://i.imgur.com/gc5U4wQ.png
<boldfilter> Get Google chrome profile error every time I start it up
<soman> Why I always get skype tray context menu with only about 3 items and up and down buttons? How make skype to show all items at once?
<SkyfireFR> hello
<brainwash> soman: that's bug 965953
<ubottu> bug 965953 in GTK+ "Indicator menus are too short and scroll when opened from screen bottom" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/965953
<soman> brainwash: thanks for info. I hope the update will be available soon. It's really annoying using skype with such bug.
<Wlsonjl3> how do i hook my laptop to my tv using an hdmi cable? i can't seem to get it working
<Wlsonjl3> how do i hook my laptop to my tv using an hdmi cable? i can't seem to get it working
<Wlsonjl3> is there a program i need??
<ObrienDave> Wlsonjl3, afaik you need to enable the display
<Wlsonjl3> afaik?
<ObrienDave> As Far As I Know
<Wlsonjl3> how do i do that?
<Wlsonjl3> oh nvm
<Wlsonjl3> lol thank you
<ObrienDave> hook up the cable, settings, display. iirc (IF I Recall Correctly)
<Wlsonjl3> yep
<Wlsonjl3> thank you, again :P you seem to be here whenever i have a question
<ObrienDave> our little secret ;P
<Wlsonjl3> haha
<writing_novel> Bluesabre: Your one liners almost worked, although I did get the look and feel I was looking for it did report an error.
<writing_novel> I got some error with regard to the xfconfd
<writing_novel> I would have to reinstall (which I don't mind to do) the Xubuntu again to recreate it (I had been installing and deleting Xubuntu in different scenarios anyway(
<writing_novel> )
#xubuntu 2014-09-11
<writing_novel> I am recreating the VMware guest right now.
<brainwash> writing_novel: the panel layout/appearance has been restored successfully, so maybe it was just a warning message and not an error
<writing_novel> brainwash: I do not really recall, but, I am going to recreate the scenario and I'll tell you precisely
<brainwash> I guess that you shouldn't be worried about it
<writing_novel> no, it was pretty minor in the scheme of things, as the intended function and result was what both Bluesabre and I intended to get.
<writing_novel> I have a Dell Touch screen computer with Windows 8 installed upon it (on the Internal HD) and I plan to blow away Windows 8 and install Ubuntu on the Internal HD. I also need to talk to Dell, as I wish to "downgrade" to Windows 7 (which I will then install in a Virtual Machine using the license as passed through the BIOS).
<writing_novel> But, I have to find out if the OEM license is even in the BIOS right now, they may need to do a BIOS upgrade/downgrade/change for me to have the OEM ACPI tables there to do a native installation of Windows 7 and of course, I need them to send me the media for it as well.
<brainwash> note that the touch screen support in Xfce is kinda limited
<writing_novel> Yeah I was reading about that too. I am thinking, what I may do, is install Ubuntu GNOME and then add Xfce to it after wards
<writing_novel> I have not yet really decided except to say that I will have 2TB of space, so that is not really a consideration! :)
<writing_novel> I have a VERY old and decrepit laptop with Windows 7 on it that I am going to virtualize the installation on, I cannot wait to take the laptop out of service. Once I get a working Windows 7 on the desktop I am erasing it and peddling it on Craig's List for $150 or so.
<KM0201> is there a known issue with Pidgin locking up?  running pidgin 2.10.9
<writing_novel> it is so dumb that Windows does not have cumulative patches.
<brainwash> services packs?
<writing_novel> I installed a Windows 7 for someone on their laptop the other day - we had to reboot the darn thing like 20 times until it was done (they had an old WIN7 DVD, granted), but, it is a very silly system.
<writing_novel> Well, we did SP1, but then to get it from SP1 to "today" it had to do all that.
<brainwash> KM0201: did you check the reported issues on launchpad?
<Unit193> KM0201: In 14.04?  Not that I know of, and it's been running since the 6th. (Not used much, but nevertheless.)
<writing_novel> So many operating systems do make you download multiple patches to "catch up" an old image, but, most of them, only require you to reboot once to get them all installed
<KM0201> brainwash:  a google search turned up a lot of old bug reports (from a few years ago) nothing recent
<brainwash> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pidgin/+bugs?orderby=-id&start=0
<Unit193> brainwash: Hah, *just* pulled that exact link. :)
<brainwash> Unit193: several pages of bug report entries, launchpad really needs some sort of auto expire functionality
<writing_novel> Good even Aloysius
<writing_novel> even=evening
<brainwash> Unit193: so, we should have added a filter for trusty to our link :)
<writing_novel> what is the major difference between 14.04 and 14.04.01?
<KM0201> Unit193: weird... it is literally locking up almost as soon as it starts for me.. i'm goonna try one more thing.
<brainwash> writing_novel: 14.04.1 is just a point release, similar to a service pack
<brainwash> mainly/only bug fixes
<writing_novel> ah ok, not sure I ever saw Ubuntu do that before.
<writing_novel> but ok
<brainwash> it's the usual release cycle for LTS releases like 12.04 or 14.04
<brainwash> 12.04.5 has been released some weeks ago
<writing_novel> ah ok
<writing_novel> I usually just do dist-upgrades every week so I usually do not follow along with those numberings.
<writing_novel> lemme go check on the Xubuntu install (I have two other installs running virtually on the same system, that is why it might be going slowly)
<writing_novel> The Windows 7 install I am doing has 196 updates to do and that is "round one" of updates! Oy vey!?!
<snuffeluffegus> Any way around the disk write error when installing over usb with xubuntu 14.10 beta 1?
<brainwash> snuffeluffegus: that's a question for #ubuntu+1
<writing_novel> Can Ubuntu install as a UEFI type install?
<brainwash> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<snuffeluffegus> thanks brainwash
<writing_novel> thank you!
<writing_novel> That was most helpful, I shall proceed to read the aforementioned disquisition forthrightly!
<Mittens2001> getting graphical errors on boot
<Mittens2001> black screen with a bunch of green dots
<Mittens2001> I dont think this has ever happened in ubuntu
<Mittens2001> this is first boot btw
<Mittens2001> install went fine except the screen was kind of distorted or low res or something
<writing_novel> The system I have is an XPS 27, which is fully capable of UEFI booting, so, when I do my next installation of Ubuntu (on the Internet HDD) I certainly plan to do it using that technology.
<writing_novel> that page was most informative.
<Mittens2001> anyone? ;;
<holstein> Mittens2001: sounds like a graphics driver issue.. did the live CD work? is there a proprietary graphics driver available for your device?
<Mittens2001> hmm
<Mittens2001> ill try now
<holstein> it can be common to find graphics hardware that doesnt support linux/ubuntu
<writing_novel> you'd think in today's times that would not be so true
<writing_novel> but
<writing_novel> I do hear that a lot
<holstein> writing_novel: its perfectly fine for *any* manufacturer to support whatever operating system they like.. they can release linux drivers.. they are welcome to.. if they dont, you can have a challenging time
<writing_novel> brainwash here is what I got:
<writing_novel> xyzzy@ubuntu:~$ xfce4-panel --quit; killall xfconfd; cp /etc/xdg/xfce4/panel/default.xml ~/.config/xfce4/xfconf/xfce-perchannel-xml/xfce4-panel.xml && sleep 2 && (xfconfd &) && (xfce4-panel &)
<writing_novel> xyzzy@ubuntu:~$ xfconfd: command not found
<writing_novel> and I did a ps -ef | grep -i xfconfd before I did that and xfconfd was running before I did all that!
<writing_novel> YET, whence I remove the "(xfconfd &) &&" from the above incantation, I get this:
<writing_novel> xyzzy@ubuntu:~$ ps -ef | grep -i xfconfd
<writing_novel> xyzzy    9630  8630  0 18:49 ?        00:00:00 /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/xfce4/xfconf/xfconfd
<writing_novel> xyzzy    9665  9523  0 18:53 pts/0    00:00:00 grep --color=auto -i xfconfd
<writing_novel> xyzzy@ubuntu:~$ xfce4-panel --quit; killall xfconfd; cp /etc/xdg/xfce4/panel/default.xml ~/.config/xfce4/xfconf/xfce-perchannel-xml/xfce4-panel.xml && sleep 2 && (xfce4-panel &)
<writing_novel> xyzzy@ubuntu:~$ ps -ef | grep -i xfconfd
<writing_novel> xyzzy    9679  8630  0 18:53 ?        00:00:00 /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/xfce4/xfconf/xfconfd
<writing_novel> xyzzy    9685  9523  0 18:53 pts/0    00:00:00 grep --color=auto -i xfconfd
<writing_novel> xyzzy@ubuntu:~$
<writing_novel> so it somehow does get restarted, so I presume just removing it entirely from his original incantation is fine?
<e87hd> has anyone seen slow dns as a problem?
<e87hd> I am having super slow dns resolution
<e87hd> trusty
<e87hd> guess not\
<writing_novel> Usually slow DNS is network related it has been ages where I have seen any kind of major bugs in DNS that can cause that (exclusive of Microsoft DNS of course, there working properly can cause problems!)
<Mittens2001> is there a way to switch into terminal mode on xubuntu?
<e87hd> yes
<writing_novel> there working=theirs working
<e87hd> you can change the runlevel
<e87hd> telinit 3
<writing_novel> or you can run a Terminal
<Mittens2001> I know its like alt + f2 or something on debian
<Mittens2001> see my earlier problem
<writing_novel> alt + f1 gets you terminal 1
<Mittens2001> and then how to you get back to your de?
<writing_novel> alt-f7
<Mittens2001> okay
<writing_novel> de = graphic environment?
<Mittens2001> yes
<Mittens2001> alright going to restart again
<Mittens2001> will come in on my phone if it doesnt go well ;;
<Mittens2001> oh wait
<writing_novel> alt-f7 is something that works in almost any Linux even running on the Mainframe!
<e87hd> it is literally taking 30 seconds to resolve some names
<Mittens2001> how to you restart xfce?
<e87hd> hmm
<e87hd> maybe stopx
<writing_novel> I would simply drop to runlevel one then runlevel 5
<e87hd> then startx?
<writing_novel> I mean runlevel 3 then runlevel 5
<writing_novel> (presuming 5 is still the GUI and 3 textual everything)
<e87hd> thats correct
<writing_novel> you can type "runlevel" to get your current runlevel from a terminal
<Mittens2001> so when grub boots up xubuntu
<e87hd> !runlevel
<ubottu> In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<Mittens2001> I dont have to wait to be able to switch to runlevel 1 no
<writing_novel> I though Ubuntu tossed Upstart instead of something new now
<e87hd> !upstart
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<writing_novel> I Must be thinking of RedHat that extirpated upstart
<mittens2001> okay so
<mittens2001> the live version  works fine
<mittens2001> but on install i get TONS of warnings saying
<mittens2001> "xxx cannot be installed ([something about broken dependencies])
<holstein> mittens2001: i would just *not* install anything during the installation.. no upgrades..
<holstein> mittens2001: there should be a check box, where you can *not* take upgrades during the installation.. try that. otherwise, you'r hard drive could be failing
<mittens2001> okay it just finished installing
<mittens2001> if it doesnt work again ill try that
<Quantibility> What's the devs room again?
<e87hd> holstein, got some time to help me with my DNS problem?
<holstein> Quantibility: typically, they are all *-devel or *-dev.. the xubuntu one is #xubuntu-devel
<holstein> e87hd: whats the issue?
<Quantibility> Thanks
<e87hd> for some reason
<e87hd> in firefox, it takes forever to resolve names
<e87hd> just going to some of my normal sites takes forever
<e87hd> when I dig them, they come up normally
<e87hd> but in firefox its crazy slow
<e87hd> what is another browser that is not chrome that I could try?
<e87hd> midori or something?
<holstein> e87hd: someone stated disabling ipv6 for a slow dns issue
<holstein> e87hd: midori, opera.. chromium..
<mittens2001> okay it didnt work
<e87hd> holstein, I did disable ipv6
<e87hd> I don't want any part of chromium, holstein
<holstein> mittens2001: it? you mean, when you reinstalled, selecting not to take upgrades?
<mittens2001> no i am trying that now
<holstein> e87hd: why?
<mittens2001> dont know why i felt the need to give taht update
<holstein> e87hd: i think you are thinking chrome is chromium..
<e87hd> still really slow in midori
<e87hd> holstein, there are still google hooks in chromium
<holstein> e87hd: chromium-browser is in the default repos.. if you dont want to use it just dont.. just search the software manager of your choice for browsers
<e87hd> painfully slow...
<e87hd> :(
<holstein> e87hd: im not sure what "hooks" you are talking about, but, you shouldl reallyy consider reading up on security if you *Really* want to be "safe" or avoid "hooks" online..
<holstein> e87hd: what is slow? just firefox? are you up to date with upgrades?
<e87hd> apparently all my browsers are having dns issues, holstein
<holstein> e87hd: dont assume this is a DNS issue.. could be your entire connetion. or ISP.. or router..
<e87hd> well, none of my other machines are having issues
<e87hd> and DHCP hands out the same DNS server to all of them
<holstein> e87hd: thats a data point that you can test, as well.. and you have not stated what tests you are doing
<holstein> e87hd: you did say only firefox was the issue.. thats not the case, though?
<e87hd> no holstein, thats not the case. I only had the one browser to test, but now that I have midori, it is also slow
<e87hd> and now this
<holstein> e87hd: did you add a PPA for anything? is the live CD working with the hardware? *are* you up to date with upgrades?
<e87hd> I did add a PPA for something
<e87hd> I cant remember what though
<e87hd> http://imgur.com/T4d1owY
<holstein> e87hd: ppa's can break things.. are you up to date with upgrades? is the live CD working on the hardware?
<e87hd> how do I check if I am up to date
<e87hd> I run the software updater
<e87hd> oh
<e87hd> I had to add it for steam
<e87hd> a ppa
<Quantibility> Ok so xubuntu wont start AFTER update im in recovery with net support and im chatting by phone. .. any help
<holstein> Quantibility: i would try the last kernel
<Quantibility> Yeah what is it 1.13?
<Quantibility> Holstein been like this two days now ive tried everything
<holstein> Quantibility: have you tried specifically booting the last kernel?
<holstein> Quantibility: its not important the #, just try the last one that worked
<Quantibility> Describe procedure?
<holstein> Quantibility: i would boot the machine, and at grub, where you are choosing "emergency mode", just try the last kernel. the next one down the list
<Quantibility> I have one kernel to chose from other then current. . Boots past previous problem stops cold to blank screen.
<holstein> Quantibility: you should have a previos kernel area. do you not?
<Quantibility> So yes to answer ur question
<holstein> Quantibility: things that i would look at.. i would look for the older kernels that should be there.. if you cant find them, i would look at any ppa's i have added, or proprietary graphics drivers.. or any xorg.conf
<holstein> i would try a live CD and make sure the hardware is working
<e87hd> how do I list my DNS server in xubuntu?
<Quantibility> Stops at "stopping V blah" then when using older kernel it goes beyond that and stops at blank  screen
<holstein> Quantibility: do you have ppa's? do you have proprietary graphics?
<Quantibility> I have terminal and yes I have ppas
<Mittens2001> alright I didnt work again
<Unit193> e87hd: nm-tool
<Mittens2001> even with the updates disabled
<holstein> Quantibility: i would look at the PPA sources and see what could be breaking your graphics
<holstein> Mittens2001: then, i would test my hard drive
<Mittens2001> how?
<Mittens2001> crystaldiskinfo says everything is fine
<holstein> Mittens2001: unless you have a more specific error.. i use gsmartcontrol from the live CD to test my hard drives
<Mittens2001> I dont think its a hard drive error
<holstein> Mittens2001: sure.. just test and you'll know for certain, otherwise, share a more specific error
<Mittens2001> I think it might be a problem with nvidia drivers, although im not sure why it would work on live usb
<Mittens2001> there was a purple line on the side and it was pretty blurry
<Quantibility> Holstein I updated nothings wrong with the machine its the update what can we go through to figure out the problem here.. its software not hardware
<Mittens2001> when I went to software update it said I was running something other than the binary nvidia drivers or nouveau
<holstein> Quantibility: i didnt say it was hardware.. just that running the live CD will help you make certain of that
<holstein> Mittens2001: you can also try...
<holstein> !Mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<holstein> Mittens2001: if you would rather install minimal, and test the install and add the desktop and drivers sperately..
<Quantibility> Im in terminal.  I have network support.  What command s do we have. . To run xubuntu
<holstein> Quantibility: you are in what terminal> where?
<Quantibility> Root
<holstein> Quantibility: i dont run xubuntu or xfce from a root terminal
<Quantibility> Im on a phone to chat right now
<holstein> Quantibility: if i were in a root terminal, i might use ppa-purge to remove the ppa's i think might be breaking the install
<holstein> i might just run "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" and look for error messages..
<Quantibility> Ive done that
<Quantibility> Wait hold
<holstein> Quantibility: you have done what?
<holstein> Quantibility: in that root terminal, you have ran "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" if so, are you getting any error messages?
<Quantibility> Hold I dont think so
<holstein> Quantibility: you can just do it right now, friend.. then, you'll know, and you wont have to "think" you did it or not
<holstein> thats a good first step. should tell you if the upgrades were interrupted, or 404's on sources. or package problems
<Quantibility> Doing somtin and 0 0 0 0
<Quantibility> nothing done
<holstein> Quantibility: sure.. just let me know when you are ready to elaboarate and share details..
<Quantibility> nothing done. As I said it was updated and no longer boots (stalls) and using the older kernel cause Imediately after boot
<Quantibility> Cuases blank screen
<holstein> Quantibility: from the root terminal, you ran "apt-get update" with no errors?
<Quantibility> Yes
<holstein> Quantibility: and, from the root terminal, "apt-get dist-upgrade"
<Quantibility> YES
<holstein> Quantibility: those are the details i seek.. you are not sharing.. no need for the caps..
<Quantibility> Holstein phone. .. not on purpose
<holstein> Quantibility: i would try booting any/all of the older kernels.. i would consider ppa-purge
<holstein> !info ppa-purge
<ubottu> ppa-purge (source: ppa-purge): disables a PPA and reverts to official packages. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.8+bzr57 (trusty), package size 5 kB, installed size 44 kB
<holstein> depending on what ppa's i have added.. and i would look at removing any proprietarydrivers.. i would put a temporary xorg.conf in place that specifies the vesa driver
<Quantibility> I have to install it?
<holstein> Quantibility: if you dont have it, you'll need to add it, if you want to use it
<holstein> apt-get install ppa-purge for example
<Quantibility> Yea been done. .. how do I know which ppa to remove or purge
<holstein> Quantibility: depends.. im not saying any of them are the problem, just that they can be
<holstein> Quantibility: i might purge them all and test..
<Quantibility> Ok
<Quantibility> So... how?
<holstein> Quantibility: how what, friend?
<holstein> Quantibility: purge ppa http://askubuntu.com/questions/307/how-can-ppas-be-removed
<james0r3> possible to use 2 monitors each on separate video cards?
<holstein> james0r3: well.. that should be possible.. but, i have had trouble with different drivers... i would just hook it up and see.. maybe with a live CD
<james0r3> holstein, i got it hooked up now and i'm not getting anything to my monitor hookedup with integrated intel graphics, just my nvidia pci card.
<holstein> james0r3: thats the scenario i had issue with.. the internal in intel? thats what i had..
<james0r3> probably would make sense to just use the HDMI output for that monitor on my nvidia card instead.
<holstein> james0r3: that might be easier.. otherwise, you may have to build some custom xorg.conf.. specifying different modules per monitor.. which i would have to read up on.
<james0r3> holstein, yeah no sense in me going that far. might be a good experiment for a rainy day but it's a nice one today.
<james0r3> holstein, thx tho
<holstein> james0r3: sure.. good luck.. i ended up with the same kind of thing.. nvidia card with dvi and vga..
<james0r3> holstein, it's probably my monitor but did your monitor on HDMI have sharpness or maybe saturation issues? i can't figure it out by messing with the picture settings on the tv.
<james0r3> as you can see i have problems even describing it :)
<holstein> james0r3: i have seen that on a few hdmi hookups. using the proprietary driver always helped.. or made a setting change that helped
<james0r3> holstein, okay. i'm using proprietary but i havn't messed much with nvidia's settings yet. i'll try that out.
<holstein> james0r3: not sure if its helpful, but i like the arandr gui as well
<james0r3> holstein, yeah i'm using that too
<holstein> james0r3: thats all the tricks i have :)
<james0r3> holstein, better multi-monitor support coming with 4.12 right?
<holstein> james0r3: maybe.. not sure that thats the issue you are hitting though
<Vampi> приветики :)
<baizon> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<Vampi> как дела?
<elfy> !ru | Vampi
<ubottu> Vampi: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<Vampi> elfy: не хочу я на #ubuntu-ru :(
<elfy> then you will have to use English
<Vampi> elfy: я не знаю Английский :(
<Unit193> Vampi: Тогда вам придется использовать #ubuntu-ru
<Vampi> Unit193: зачем?
<Guido1> Does anyone know how to get the think pad e540 out of the suspend / hypernate mode?
<xubuntu152> Hi
<ObrienDave> greetings & welcome
<xubuntu152> I have a problem with the last update
<xubuntu152> I have a flickering screen, every 2 or 3 seconds
<xubuntu152> I have a ATI Radeon X1200
<xubuntu152> My Xubuntu version is 14.04, the last
<LeMike> hello. I installes xcfe4 in ubuntu and it is great! but can i prevent xfce4 to switch the workspaces in circles?? the last one shouldn't swap to the first one when cycling through
<ObrienDave> LeMike, there is a setting for non wrapping
<ObrienDave> LeMike, Window Manager Tweaks, Workspaces tab, 3rd one down
<ObrienDave> i happen to like that wrapping feature ;P
<LeMike> saw it. thanks ObrienDave ! i unchecked the setting and it works. great! :) I inured to have it stop at the last workspace. so it is now :)
<LeMike> another thing: the appfinder comes up very slow sometimes even with --disable-server :/
<ObrienDave> dunno, no issues here
<rayq> hey all.  is there a way to force the Panel 'window buttons' and window manager icons to use the current gtk icon set?
<rayq> Plank Dock, application menu, and whisker menu all show the correct icon, but window buttons are using application set icons
<brainwash> rayq: not possible without a rewrite of the source, so it also uses the bamf daemon which matches application windows to desktop files
<brainwash> or a similar solution, plank requires bamf for example
<rayq> brainwash, i see, so that's why some applications use my current icon theme, some do not
<rayq> for example, xfce-terminal is using my current icon theme in the window button list, but hexchat is using its own icon...
<rayq> i thought it was probably something settings related perhaps
<brainwash> I guess that this will be fixed one day, but someone has to implement it
<rayq> cool. thanks brainwash.
<brainwash> you're welcome :)
<Sycrido> Hello
<Sycrido> ?
<knome> hello.
<Sycrido> I'm looking for a bit of help, I'm trying to edit something using the following command
<Sycrido> # virsh net-edit default
<Sycrido> without the hash
<Sycrido> and when it opens, it's like I can't type correctly. Does anyone know why this may be?
<Sycrido> I can use nano fine, but I can't get to the same location using nano. (I don't know how to).
<brainwash> can't type correctly?
<brainwash> the default editor should be vi
<brainwash> !vi
<ubottu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs, ed - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<elfy> virsh is something else brainwash
<brainwash> but virsh uses vi by default I guess
<Sycrido> I'm just following a bunch of instructions
<knome> Sycrido, try typing 'export EDITOR=nano' (without the quotes) and try again
<elfy> The virsh program is the main interface for managing virsh guest domains.
<elfy> brainwash: ^^ http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/man1/virsh.1.html
<brainwash> "The editor used can be supplied by the $EDITOR environment variable, or if that is not defined defaults to "vi"."
<brainwash> according to the linked man page
<knome> yes... which is why i proposed trying to set the EDITOR env var...
<Sycrido> Vi brings up a blank file, if I simply replace the virsh in the command.
<brainwash> I didn't say that your suggestion is wrong :P
<knome> Sycrido, did you try what i suggested?
<Sycrido> Knome: I tried the line, it did nothing. I tried the previous command it still opens in virsh I guess (is virsh a text editor).
<Sycrido> Very confused as I've always used nano
<Sycrido> Knome: export is not a known command
<knome> Sycrido, what version of xubuntu are you using?
<Sycrido> 14.04
<Sycrido> http://www.rivy.org/2014/04/install-a-kvm-host-on-ubuntu-14-04-trusty-tahr/#comment-227941 is the instructions I'm trying to follow
<Sycrido> thanks for the help so far people
<knome> Sycrido, run: EDITOR=/usr/bin/nano virsh net-edit default
<Sycrido> Legendary, that got me in!
<Sycrido> Thank you.
<Sycrido> knome: I've been able to edit and save, thank you.
<henn1nk> hello, does the xubuntu installer support software raid?
<knome> henn1nk, newest versions no, check the minimal ISO
<knome> !mini | henn1nk
<ubottu> henn1nk: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<henn1nk> knome: and do you have a tutorial for me? ;-)
<knome> henn1nk, follow the installer, it should give you the option
<henn1nk> knome: install or the command line install?
<knome> the minimal ISO installer is always command line
<henn1nk> knome: no, i have a minimal gui here
<Guido1> how can i remap 2 keys? maybe even independent from the OS.
<Sycrido> Does anyone have any experience with KVM?
<GridCube> !ask | Sycrido
<ubottu> Sycrido: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Sycrido> No problem
<Sycrido> In KVM I have a VM, and the interface does not display certain things, e.g. terminal windows are half present. Does anyone know how to fix this?
<Guido1> and does the windows button has any function in xubuntu?
<ObrienDave> Guido1, yes, it's known as the "super" key
<ObrienDave> not necessarily a Xubuntu use but some apps ask for a Super+key combination
<mark__> Are there any known graphics card issues/driver issues with Xubuntu
<Guido1> ObrienDave: so it might be needed for getting the laptop out of suspend and hypernate?
<Guido1> ObrienDave: so I should keep the key and not put another function oon it
<cfhowlett> mark__, "Known issues" for your reading pleasure
<elfy> Guido1: you can see where it is used in settings - keyboard - app shortcuts or settings - settings editor - xfce4- keyboard-shortcuts
<ObrienDave> Guido1, i have not seen that combination for sleep/hibernate. but as long as any of your apps don't require it, i don't see why not
<Guido1> elfy: oke, there are some cobinations with a super key
<elfy> indeed there are :)
<GridCube> Guido1, the supper key is used on keybinds, like <super>t opens a terminal, <super>e a text editor
<ObrienDave> Guido1, someone in main channel was asking about "super-w (on ubuntu 14.04), minimized windows show up blank" so i don't really know about that
<elfy> this is the main channel ObrienDave
<ObrienDave> Ubuntu main ;P
<elfy> that's the ubuntu channel ;)
<ObrienDave> ;
<ObrienDave> p
<ObrienDave> ;P even ;P
<Guido1> elfy: i don't see a command for getting the laptop out of suspand and hypernate. does it make sense to make a shortcut for it? If so, how do i do that?
 * elfy apologises for going off-topic
<elfy> Guido1: I don't do either I'm afraid so've not really got any opinion on the sense of it, but with the laptop the power button brings it out - so why bother using something else
<henn1nk> knome: hmmm installing base system takes really long... i often see "unrecovered read error - auto reallocate failed" ... maybe one hdd broken?
<Guido1> elfy: and how can i remap a key? The print key is replacing the menu key, but i want to have the menu key
<Guido1> henn1nk: somhow the powerbutton does not seam to work - either no recation oor switching of and getting an errow message after a new start
<GridCube> !remap
<GridCube> mmm
<knome> Guido1, please do not ping random people
<knome> henn1nk, possibly
<Guido1> knome: i did not. it was an answer to there answer
<knome> Guido1, henn... never said anything to you
<Guido1> knome: se it, looked at the wrong line - elfy one line above did
<ObrienDave> Guido1, you're fighting a losing battle, give it up
<Guido1> ObrienDave: what do you mean?
<elfy> Guido1: you can remap shortcuts - yes
<elfy> just set the new one in the settings
<Guido1> elfy: shortcuts and the key itself and how do i add the menu button - eaquel to the right click with the mouth
<elfy> I'm not sure you can set one to bring the machine out of suspend or hibernate though
<elfy> Guido1: what EXACTLY are you trying to achieve here?
<ObrienDave> afaik, any event, keystroke, mouse movement, etc, will wake the system
<Guido1> I have the lenovo E540. As you can see on http://www.lenovo.com/images/gallery/1060x596/lenovo-laptop-thinkpad-e540-black-keyboard-detail-8.jpg there is the "printsc" button between the Alt and Ctrl. I want the standard back - the menu key
<Guido1> and put the PrtSc onn a short cut
<elfy> that right 'menu' button does nothing here at all by default
<ObrienDave> i dunno, it seems to act like right click context menu for me
<Guido1> yes, that is what i want
<Guido1> but how? I have the print button there
<Guido1> ?
<holstein> Guido1: are you still asking about 08:55 < Guido1> how can i remap 2 keys? maybe even independent from the OS. ?
<Guido1> holstein: more or les - I have the lenovo E540. As you can see on http://www.lenovo.com/images/gallery/1060x596/lenovo-laptop-thinkpad-e540-black-keyboard-detail-8.jpg there is the "printsc" button between the Alt and Ctrl. I want the standard back - the menu key / equal to the right click with the mous
<holstein> Guido1: did you try simply mapping it in the gui? i dont think you'll find much settings for that in the bios for "os independent" settings, though, you can ask lenovo
<Guido1> holstein: how do i do it in the gui?
<holstein> Guido1: theres a simple setup in the settings GUI, but if that doesnt fit my needs, i would try http://ragle.sanukcode.net/articles/remapping-keyboard-in-ubuntu/
<holstein> Remapping the Keyboard in Linux Using xmodmap and xev
<holstein> ^ that section is not in a gui, and should work.. what have you tried?
<alan_o> holstein: http://software.clapper.org/cheat-sheets/xfce.html
<Guido1> holstein: not jet, but i will
<holstein> alan_o: hello.. i havent asked a question. is that meant for another user?
<alan_o> oops, for Guido1
<holstein> alan_o: no worries.. just making sure i didnt miss something
<holstein> Guido1: i would try alan_o 's suggestion as well http://software.clapper.org/cheat-sheets/xfce.html
<Guido1> holstein: okee
<UTC24> hey I just updated my Dell D630 last night with a very small update & now I have no wifi...
<UTC24> lspci list's the BCM4300 but it doesnt show up in ifconfig
<holstein> UTC24: i would simply try the older kernel in the list and see if the wifi works.. then, depending on where that goes, i would just try reinstalling or using a different driver
<holstein> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<ObrienDave> !broadcom | UTC24
<ubottu> UTC24: please see above
<holstein> not sure about the 4300 first-hand..
 * ObrienDave id old and slow ;P
<ObrienDave> *is
<UTC24> I didnt think update from last night updated the header.... But I will try that.
<UTC24> I looked at what was updated and didnt see anything that should have messed with wifi... Is there an easy way to roll back only the most recent update?
<holstein> UTC24: you tried the older kernel? and read the wiki to see what driver/s support your hardware?
<UTC24> Old kernel wifi not working now either..... It was working last night before update
<holstein> UTC24:  i use the older kernel to "roll back" the driver
<holstein> UTC24: in that case, i might try a supported operating system, or a live CD that i know works with the hardware, or worked in the past. i wouldnt assume its not a hardware issue
<UTC24> It has been working on that Xubuntu / Dell D630 for months
<UTC24> I have run into an update wrecking the wifi before. Just looking for a more elegant solution than purging and reinstalling..
<holstein> UTC24: shouldnt need to ... i have also had the wifi hardware, when its not specifically able to support linux, break after an update
<holstein> UTC24: what i did was remove the broadcom chips from my machines and replace with hardware that "better" supports the operating system im using.. but, i would just try reinstalling a proprietary module
<holstein> UTC24: were you using one of the proprietary drivers? is your hardware one of the ones that is supposed to be supported by the open driver? i'll open the wiki page and search for your hardware specifically
<UTC24> That laptop hasd no internet connection as ethernet isnt available here only wifi... Makes the problem difficult.. Hold on while I get exact BCM43xx #
<UTC24> it is a latop so hardware upgrade also difficult
<holstein> UTC24: i would do whatever it takes to physically hook that machine up and troubleshoot it.. its just so much easier
<UTC24> Broadcom Corp BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN [14e4] (rev 01)
<holstein> UTC24: so, are you using the wl? the open one? if so, you can wire up and try the others
<holstein> UTC24: i found, they all had different issues.. and i, as i stated, ended up just changing hardware.. those things are just too cheap to be fighting with them
<UTC24> Ok .... sigh... Thanks :-) .... In order to wire up I need to move location ... like down the road.
<holstein> UTC24: i used https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx and control+F to search "4311"
<UTC24> So up upgraded the wifi card on the laptop?
<holstein> UTC24: are you asking it i "upgraded" the card?
<holstein> UTC24: i dont consider it an upgrade.. the broadcom had n support.. but the atheros i replaced it with "just works" in the operating system i choose to use
<UTC24> Yes or the module ... I think it is for a Dell D630 Laptop
<UTC24> So there isnt many options from manufacture
<holstein> UTC24: not sure what you mean..
<UTC24> I gtg thanks for the help holstein
<holstein> UTC24: if i were you, i would wire up and try a proprietary driver..
<UTC24> Will do I will ... sigh take it into the office this morning... LOL
<UTC24> thanks
<holstein> UTC24: i have an external USB wifi that "just works" with linux that i haul around for helping users with this issue, or getting drivers i need, or whatever
<UTC24> I saved those links to my drop box and will use theinfo you provided thanks
<UTC24> OOOOOO thats a good one I have an atheros pcmcia card that just works too! yay ! great idea!
<UTC24> thanks !!
<UTC24> I totally forgot about that card it was for some networking I dont do anymore..
<holstein> UTC24: yeah.. thats handy to keep around
 * RedDeath Back
<alan_o> Does anyone else have an issue where evince always starts in a small window and doesn't remember its last size?
<alan_o> http://dpaste.com/2AF4T3T
 * RedDeath Salut/Hello
<alan_o> So it can't open some files saying "permission denied" but there's no permission issue as I can open those files from the console.
<alan_o> err, with an editor
<alan_o> even so, I don't think that's it. There's a View->Save Settings as Default, which does nothing and doesn't print out anything on the console.
<alan_o> two launchpad bugs related to dconf: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/evince/+bug/682492  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/evince/+bug/1355804
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 682492 in Evince "Evince: Save Settings as default doesn't work" [Medium,Fix released]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1355804 in evince (Ubuntu) "Evince apparmor settings not allowing sitewide dconf changes" [High,Fix released]
<alan_o> no dconf stuff shows up on the console though
<alan_o> "This bug was fixed in the package evince - 3.10.3-0ubuntu15"
<alan_o> I appear to have: 3.10.3-0ubuntu16
<alan_o> hmm, the defaults show up in dconf-editor, but the app is not respecting them.
<alan_o> so evince is updating them in dconf too, but it's not reading them on open. grumble.
<alan_o> ah, here we go: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/evince/+bug/1366688
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1366688 in evince (Ubuntu) "Evince does not save settings at all" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<alan_o> For whatever reason, PDF viewing has been a mess ever since xpdf was removed from being the default.
<ineuw> I need to add the xrandr parameters on login to Xubuntu but I don't now which file and where is it. This would be a workaround the fact that xorg.conf does not retain the resolution info between sessions.
<guy312> is there any workspace switcher application (like in unity, http://bit.ly/1lYKSkR   ) i can use with xfce?
<ObrienDave> not like that afaik. but i use the miniature one
<RedDeath> yea
<RedDeath> nice one
<RedDeath> what xubuntu linux irc chat console/terminal do you know
<RedDeath> like irssi or weechat
<RedDeath> do you know another one
<ObrienDave> i like HexChat
<Luyin> I prefer Hexchat, too
<Luyin> though I don't know if it's got any advantages over XChat, just used it because Xchat wasn't in the sources in gentoo at the time ;)
<knome> RedDeath, there are many, but i believe those two are the most popular
<knome> fwiw, hexchat isn't CLI
<knome> Luyin, today, hexchat is maintained, xchat isn't
<RedDeath> hexchat is with graphical interface
<RedDeath> i want in console/terminal
<Luyin> oh good to know, thanks knome :)
<knome> RedDeath, is there any specific features you are looking for?
<knome> they all look/feel pretty much the same at first, so that's not a strong selling point for any of them, features are
<RedDeath> to be irc console client for xubuntu
<knome> what's wrong with irssi and/or weechat?
<Luyin> RedDeath: https://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q=irc%20CLI&gws_rd=ssl
<RedDeath> thank you
<RedDeath> nice
#xubuntu 2014-09-12
<Guest10858> Cant change my background folder on 14.04
<Guest10858> Does anyone know why?
<Guest10858> Anyone?
<Guest10858> I guess ill have to go for wallch
<Guest10858> Pm me if you know a solution please
<xubuntu563> hello, i cant change x.org graphic drivers to privative drivers, the screen holds in wait...
<davidmaness> I need help with a program on Ubuntu. Where should I ask my questions
<holstein> davidmaness: here, if it fits the topic
<davidmaness> I am a complete noob to ubuntu... I can do some basic commands in the terminal but tht's about it
<holstein> ok.. what are you used to using? a windows terminal?
<davidmaness> yes
<holstein> !bash
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<holstein> i would just get you some things to do in the terminal
<davidmaness> okay
<holstein> the next time you want to do soemthing, do it there
<davidmaness> okay gotcha
<davidmaness> I think I'm running xfcse?
<davidmaness> so is that xubuntu?
<holstein> xfce
<holstein> !xubuntu
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce as the desktop environment. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<davidmaness> Maybe that'll help you know what I'm working with
<davidmaness> Basically, I just installed Adobe Flash (via ubuntu software center) and now no audio will work
<davidmaness> I'm not sure if the correlation means anything
<holstein> davidmaness: adobe provides an older version of flash for linux.. they give a newer one to chrome that can be used in linux with the chrome browser or the chromium browser
<davidmaness> okay i mainly use the chromium browser and firefox
<davidmaness> where should i get that newer one?
<holstein> davidmaness: you can easily install the chrome broswer in chromium.. not firefox
<holstein> davidmaness: there is not "should".. *if* your audio is broken due to an older version of flash, then, you can try the newer version
<davidmaness> oh, i see.
<holstein> davidmaness: i would remove the other flash, though, you dont have to.. and do this..
<holstein> "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install pepperflashplugin-nonfree"
<holstein> i read that folks are doing "sudo update-pepperflashplugin-nonfree --install" though, i have not
<holstein> davidmaness: then, you can use http://www.adobe.com/software/flash/about/ to see that you are using the latest version of flash
<holstein> davidmaness: is your audio working now?
<davidmaness> hold on, i'm trying it
<davidmaness> i think it's updating.
<davidmaness> 29900K...... ........ ....... ......61% 459K 1m47s
<davidmaness> that's what i see
<davidmaness> okay it's done. when i update something like this, do i need to restart anything?
<holstein> davidmaness: you need to use the link i gave, that will tell you want flash you are using
<holstein> what*
<holstein> davidmaness: as with any OS, you'll likely need to restart the browser for flash to work
<davidmaness> 13,0,0,182
<holstein> davidmaness: you can try your flash content, then..
<davidmaness> brb
<Vampi> приветики :)
<ObrienDave> !ru | Vampi
<ubottu> Vampi: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<writing_novel> Good evening Aloysius!
<Vampi> ObrienDave: /amsg приветики :)
<ObrienDave> Vampi, sorry, i do not speak russian
<Guido1> Hello, I'm tryinng to remap a key - 107 / Print to "Menu". Somehow the remap like http://askubuntu.com/questions/24916/how-do-i-remap-certain-keys-or-devices seams to work, but the function of the key is non
<xubuntu474> guys i need help with light locker on xubuntu 14.04
<baizon> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<xubuntu474> ok sorry, so i hsve lenovo g500c laptop and i have this bug when closing lid computer goes sleep. Next when i open lid, i enter my password hit enter and screen goes to black. I try this solution :http://xubuntu.org/news/laptop-users-fix-available-for-the-black-screen-on-unlock-bug/ but it didn't help. I notice that when i close again lid and then open it again everything works well
<xubuntu474> and yes i know my "english" sucks :/
<baizon> xubuntu474: well, then you should report it. I think it's a bug. Else you could try to create another account and watch if it happens there
<xubuntu474> or maybe i can try upgrade to xubuntu 14.04.1 ?
<baizon> xubuntu474: yes this also would be a good idea
<xubuntu474> I notice that, when un tick "lock on suspend" it works ok, so the problem is with locking mechanism ?
<baizon> xubuntu474: well upgrade to 14.04.1, and if the bug is still there i would recommend to report it
<xubuntu474> do you know terminal command for it ?
<xubuntu474> nevermind i found it
<xubuntu474> baizon: thanks for help, have a great day
<xubuntu199> hello
<xubuntu199> I cann't log in  in Xubuntu under my account name ....
<ObrienDave> is it user name or password?
<xubuntu199> my name and password are correct "but log in"  mannager  ask me passweord again and again
<cfhowlett> !loginloop
<ObrienDave> then the password is wrong
<ObrienDave> or what cfhowlett said
<xubuntu199> i type correct password but system offers me to type it again if i type wrong password system informs me about it
<ObrienDave> cfhowlett, someone cleared out a LOT of ! stuff last month
<cfhowlett> ObrienDave, yep.  the ops were definitely on their ubottu spring cleaning game.
<xubuntu199> yes it seeme to be login loop .... how to fix it?
<cfhowlett> xubuntu199, what version of ubuntu?
<xubuntu199> 14.04
<cfhowlett> xubuntu199, login to single user/repair mode.
<cfhowlett> http://askubuntu.com/questions/223501/ubuntu-gets-stuck-in-a-login-loop
<ObrienDave> "ubottu spring cleaning game." umm, it's almost fall :)
<xubuntu199> thanks for the ref. I'll try to do it
<deckard__> hello. I removed the menu bar from file manager, how do i get it back? thanks yuo
<brainwash> deckard__: ctrl + m
<deckard__> ty
<deckard__> lo, brainwash ty
<borw3> Hey whats up? I updated my xubuntu from 12.04lts to 14.04lts yesterday. But now I don't see any update app available like before to update system. So how I go about updating in this new xubuntu?
<cfhowlett> borw3, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade                from the terminal
<cfhowlett> borw3, or system > software updater
<borw3> I don't wan't to upgrade the whole distro to 14.1. I just want to update apps I installed.
<knome> borw3, dist-upgrade only updates packages, it doesn't upgrade to the next version
<cfhowlett> borw3, this ^^^
<borw3> Ooh, okaay thanks.
<casper_> hi ther. So i have problem with fan. On battery everything it;s okay - it's turn on, cool down and then turn off. But when i'm on AC it never turn off ?
<casper_> i don't know if this help, but i modified two files: rc.local (set default brightness and cpu governer) and power.d (events when i plug/unplug ac - brightness level and cpu governor)
<olbi> there will be released Network Manager 9.10 in Xubuntu 14.04? :)
<cfhowlett> olbi, it's not in the repo yet.  patience
<slickymasterWork> olbi: it hardly will land for this cycle
<GeekDude> I have an xubuntu liveusb
<GeekDude> The strange part though is I've overwritten it with ubuntu server 14.04, and it still boots as xubuntu
<GeekDude> so I opened it up in gparted, deleted all partitions, and formatted it as ext4
<GeekDude> and it still boots xubuntu
<GridCube> are you sure you are booting from the correct device?
<GeekDude> the hard drive is disconnected
<GeekDude> And the cd drive is disconnected
<GeekDude> so unless someone got it on floppy...
<GridCube> XD
<GridCube> right, what have you used to create the usb?
<GeekDude> Unetbootin from windows
<GridCube> how did you formated the usb using gparted?
<GridCube> from a different computer?
<GeekDude> yeah
<GeekDude> I might just go with the ubuntu server 12.04 cd I have laying around
 * GeekDude does that 
<Quantibility> Still stuck
<Quantibility> Im about to reinstall
<Quantibility> Don't want to
<Quantibility> Hello?
<cfhowlett> Quantibility, we see you.
<Quantibility> Latest update hangs at boot. Cups fail, which I saw as lastest update.  .
<Quantibility> And when using previous kernel it goes blank
<borw3> Excuse me but how can I add linux mint repositories to xubuntu. I would like some of they apps they have that xubuntu has them outdated or not existing.
<cfhowlett> borw3, mixing distros is a bad idea.
<borw3> cfhowlett: Just the repositories containing the apps.
<brainwash> borw3: settings manager > software sources
<borw3> brainwash: Tell me the repository link to add please.
<brainwash> this is the xubuntu support channel.. how should I know that?
<cfhowlett> borw3, this ^^^^
<brainwash> please ask the mint guys
<brainwash> if you encounter any problems, you'll have to solve them on your own
<cfhowlett> borw3, fire up mint, copy the repos you want and paste into your sources.list.    and when it breaks your system DO NOT ask for help.  you break it, you fix it.
<drc> or please ask the mint guys :)
<borw3> LOL! where is the mint channel in freenode?
<cfhowlett> !mint | borw3
<ubottu> borw3: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<borw3> ubottu: Which other derivatives of ubuntu are there except kubuntu, lubuntu and xubuntu?
<ubottu> borw3: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<drc> borw3: Re you completely incompetent or just trolling?
<cfhowlett> !flavors | borw3,
<ubottu> borw3,: !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, !Xubuntu and !Lubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with GNOME, KDE, Xfce, and LXDE (respectively) installed as default, instead of Unity. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, and !Mythbuntu.
<cfhowlett> drc  dial it down, please.
<drc> cfhowlett: mea culpa :(
<borw3> Is blackbuntu officially part of ubuntu also?
<cfhowlett> !flavors | borw3, no.  if it's not an ubuntu flavor, it's not ubuntu.
<ubottu> borw3, no.  if it's not an ubuntu flavor, it's not ubuntu.: !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, !Xubuntu and !Lubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with GNOME, KDE, Xfce, and LXDE (respectively) installed as default, instead of Unity. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, and !Mythbuntu.
<borw3> ubottu: Please, is blackbox also from ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> borw3, no it is not.
<elfy> borw3: the bot is not a user - leave it alone
<cfhowlett> borw3, the only distros "from ubuntu" are those listed above.  if it's not on that list, it IS NOT ubuntu.,
<borw3> Okay okay, I get it.
<donatien_alphons> anyone had a problem resuming from suspend/screen-lock in 14.04?
<donatien_alphons> my screen "freezes" or "hangs", but it's not totally unresponsive; i just can't click on anything for 10-12 seconds
<cfhowlett> donatien_alphons, not a problem as such, but yes, when waking from lock screen it does sometimes get stuck for a few seconds
<donatien_alphons> cfhowlett, yeah someone in #ubuntu thought it sounded normal, and it might be but it just started about a week ago.
<cfhowlett> donatien_alphons, related to xscreensaver and lightlocker competing as I understand it.  xubuntu suggests removing xscreensaver
<donatien_alphons> cfhowlett, oh ok. i'll try that. thanks!
<elfy> n
<drc> Alex, I'm going to say "What letter is #xubuntu brought to us by today?".
<GeekDude> The letter n and the number 8
<GeekDude> actually, the letter x and the number 14.04
<xubuntu293> Hi.After i have added my perl script to autostart,xfce panel dissapear
<xubuntu293> did someone encounter something like this?
<RedDeath> no
<RedDeath> my xubuntu is the best
<RedDeath> no problem with my xubuntu
<xubuntu524> I am having serious network issues and I cant seem to find the cause
<xubuntu524> websites are not loading all the time
<xubuntu524> getting server not found
<xubuntu524> of cannot resolve hostname
<xubuntu524> *or
<xubuntu524> I really like xubuntu, but I cant barely even load webpages, help!
<adrenaline_> xubuntu524, it sounds like you may have a dns issue
<adrenaline_> what is going on?
<xubuntu524> what do you mean?
<adrenaline_> Do they all load slow or only some?
<adrenaline_> are you doing anything else?
<adrenaline_> What does uptime say?
<xubuntu524> 14.23 up 2 users
<xubuntu524> load average 0.09 0.18 0.15
<adrenaline_> Ok no load thats good
<adrenaline_> are other computers having issues on your network?
<adrenaline_> is anything else slow or just web pages?
<adrenaline_> Can you ping yahoo.com?
<xubuntu524> I am on my windows computer right now
<adrenaline_> does it respond quickly?
<xubuntu524> it is working fine
<xubuntu524> ping yahoo.com is working fine
<adrenaline_> ok we have narrowed this down that is good. Look at the DNS servers in your windows box then look at your dns servers on the linux box
<xubuntu524> very quick
<adrenaline_> in linux  cat /etc/resolv.conf not sure how to do it in windows
<adrenaline_> maybe ipconfig /all ??
<xubuntu524> so on windows its 8.8.8.8
<adrenaline_> ok that is googles that is good
<vanila> hello
<adrenaline_> hello
<vanila> How could I make my own livecd based on xubuntu?
<xubuntu524> but in xubuntu that command only shows nameserver 127.0.0.1
<Unit193> adrenaline_: resolvconf is used, thus /etc/resolv.conf will point to 127.0.1.1 or there abouts.
<vanila> I want to make some changes and have it still boot
<Unit193> !remaster | vanila
<ubottu> vanila: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !LiveCD or !Alternate installer? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization - Or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/
<vanila> thanks so much
<xubuntu524> am I supposed to look at resolv.conf or something else?
<xubuntu524> should it say 127.0.0.1?
<adrenaline_> xubuntu524, here is what I do Unit193 might do something different
<adrenaline_> xubuntu524, edit /etc/network/interfaces and add this line
<adrenaline_>  dns-nameservers 8.8.8.8 8.8.4.4
<adrenaline_> That works for me
<adrenaline_> That should let you load pages faster
<xubuntu524> ok
<xubuntu524> let me try that
<xubuntu524> ok
<xubuntu524> I did that
<xubuntu524> do I need to reboot or something?
<adrenaline_> you shouldn't have to
<xubuntu524> hmm
<xubuntu524> pages are still not loading
<adrenaline_> give it a second
<adrenaline_> ping yahoo.com see if it is good
<xubuntu524> erg
<xubuntu524> still good
<xubuntu524> but firefox nor midori will load pages
<xubuntu524> and irc cannot connect
<xubuntu524> :(
<adrenaline_> at all?
<xubuntu524> nope
<xubuntu329> I have lost my sound and icon..How can I re-install Pulse audio?
<adrenaline_> ok we have something else going on
<adrenaline_> so you have any proxy's set up xubuntu524
<xubuntu524> xubuntu329: right click on the panel and go to panel then add new items
<xubuntu524> nope, I changed them both to no proxy in the browsers
<xubuntu524> I dont think I have anything defined in the system
<xubuntu524> but maybe I should check
<xubuntu524> xubuntu329: add the item indicator plugin
<xubuntu524> i believe that should bring it back
<adrenaline_> seems like a good idea although that doesn't explain your IRC
<xubuntu524> where do I check for proxies?
<adrenaline_> unless you are connecting to IRC via the browser
<adrenaline_> advanced -> network  in firefox
<adrenaline_> I am assuming the same in midori
<xubuntu524> yep
<xubuntu524> no proxy is selceted
<adrenaline_> ok
<adrenaline_> you don't have anything weird in a firewall do you?
<xubuntu329> Sorry, that didn't work..multimedia or Pulse audio isn't on the list.
<adrenaline_> just install the indicator plugin
<xubuntu524> adrenaline_: not that I am aware of
<xubuntu524> let me check
<adrenaline_> xubuntu329, the sound icon is in the indicator pluggin
<adrenaline_> plugin
<xubuntu524> hmm
<xubuntu524> where is the firewall located?
<xubuntu524> I dont see it in all settings
<adrenaline_> If you haven't touched it it should be fine by default.
<adrenaline_> Do you have any network at all?
<xubuntu524> yeah
<xubuntu524> I can ping my router
<xubuntu524> and I can ping websites through the terminal
<xubuntu524> but not in any browsers somehow
<adrenaline_> Wow
<adrenaline_> can you go to a website in a browser via an ipaddress?
<xubuntu524> lets try that
<xubuntu524> hmm
<xubuntu524> does not appear to work either
<adrenaline_> ok so thats not good
<adrenaline_> not a dns issue
<xubuntu524> using 206.190.36.45
<xubuntu524> for yahoo
<xubuntu524> does that work for you?
<adrenaline_> let me try
<adrenaline_> works zippy for me
<xubuntu524> yep
<adrenaline_> takes me to brb.yahoo.com
<xubuntu524> hmm
<xubuntu524> does nothing for me
<xubuntu524> very frustrating
<xubuntu524> maybe a network card driver or something
<genii> What browser?
<adrenaline_> That is really strange
<xubuntu524> ?
<xubuntu524> midori or firefox
<adrenaline_> Do you have any other browsers that actually work?
<genii> try starting firefox without extensions
<xubuntu524> those are the only two that I have
<xubuntu524> how do I do that?
<genii> firefox -safe-mode
<xubuntu524> ok
<genii> If it works after that, systematically go through your extensions to see which one is the issue
<xubuntu524> does not work
<xubuntu524> I think I am going to try and find a proprietary network card driver or something
<xubuntu524> that is the only thing I can think of
<xubuntu524> but
<xubuntu524> why then can I ping things
<xubuntu524> bah
<genii> if you can ping a site by it's name then dns is not the issue
<adrenaline_> I don't think it is a network card because it works it looks like you are only having issues with the browsers everything is working right right?
<xubuntu524> not irc
<xubuntu524> irc cannot lookup hostnames either
<adrenaline_> What irc client are you using
<xubuntu524> xchat
<adrenaline_> wait nslookup yahoo.com is not working?
<xubuntu524> that works just dine
<adrenaline_> What happens when you search for something in firefox instead of using the location bar?
<xubuntu524> what do you mean?
<adrenaline_> instead of putting in a URL put in yahoo in the search bar next to the location bar the small one not the big one
<xubuntu524> it just spins
<xubuntu524> trying to reach the search engine
<xubuntu524> sorry for being a pain
<xubuntu524> I would just love for this to work
<adrenaline_> When you do an nslookup yahoo.com what does the first two lines say?
<genii> xubuntu524: Please try:  sudo dhclient -r eth0  && sudo dhclient eth0     ...to make sure it's getting proper info for the adaper and that the eth0 is now the last interface activated
<genii> meh work, afk
<xubuntu524> genii: I get file exists
<xubuntu524> server 8.8.8.8 address 8.8.8.8#53
<adrenaline_> ok good our dns-nameserver line is working
<adrenaline_> What happens if you restart firefox
<adrenaline_> killall firefox
<adrenaline_> killall midori
<xubuntu524> I just rebooted
<xubuntu524> hold on a moment
<adrenaline_> then start firefox normally
<adrenaline_> haha
<adrenaline_> ok
 * xubuntu524 angry
<adrenaline_> did you do any updates recently?
<adrenaline_> don't be angry
<xubuntu524> yeah
<adrenaline_> makes you not think straight
<xubuntu524> I a few over the last few days
<adrenaline_> did you reboot after the update
<xubuntu524> whatever the software updater came up with
<adrenaline_> if you update a kernel you should always reboot
<xubuntu524> ok
<xubuntu524> nothing is working still
<adrenaline_> Just out of curiosity what router do you have
<adrenaline_> You router wouldn't be blocking outbound traffic from this IP would it?
<xubuntu524> netgear prosafe hispeed vpn firewall
<xubuntu524> I dont think so
<xubuntu524> I can login and look
<xubuntu524> i cant even get to the router from my linux machine
<adrenaline_> but you can ping it?
<adrenaline_> can you ping 8.8.8.8
<xubuntu524_> so thats weird
<xubuntu524_> I put the computer as a dmz server
<xubuntu524_> just to see
<xubuntu524_> everything is working now
<adrenaline_> yay
<xubuntu524_> but I have no idea why
<adrenaline_> you have some fancy firewall rules on your router it sounds like
<xubuntu329> Hmmm.  Now I have two very faint sound icons..  the volume bar is all the way up and nothing is happening..
<e87hd> does anyone know how to make netflix work on linux?
<bluesabre> e87hd: look into pipelight or try it with chrome, http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/08/netflix-linux-html5-support-plugins
#xubuntu 2014-09-13
<adrenaline_> bluesabre, looking
<adrenaline_> Looks promising. I am going to mess with it this weekend.
<Quantibility> Wow
<Quantibility> That was weird
<Quantibility> Can anybody help with my startup stalls after update please im using a phone.. anyone?
<Quantibility> So, im in terminal and have net support,  ideas?
<xubuntu329> I stall xubuntu today and i want to know why the wifi is not working...
<xubuntu329> Can somebody help me?
<HedgeMage> xubuntu329: We'll need more specific information in order to help you, but we'll try. :)
<xubuntu329> okay
<HedgeMage> xubuntu329: Define "not working" -- what error do you see?  What wifi chipset do you have?  anything else we should know?
<Quantibility> He gets help?
<HedgeMage> Quantibility: hrm...
<Quantibility> Com on
<xubuntu329> i'm brasilian, so..maybe i will write some wrong words
<HedgeMage> Quantibility: Relax, he was talking when I glanced over.  I do read backscroll.
<Quantibility> Thnx
<HedgeMage> Quantibility: Is this a new install or are you updating an existing one?
<Quantibility> Updating
<Quantibility> Existing
<xubuntu329> how can i see if have?
<cfhowlett> !br | xubuntu329
<ubottu> xubuntu329: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<HedgeMage> Quantibility: Please first check that you have not filled up /boot to the point that ubuntu can't write to it
<HedgeMage> Quantibility: "du -sh /boot" as root should do the trick.
<Quantibility> 4 days of figuring this out ive done most  things
<Quantibility> Done
<Quantibility> Restart?
<HedgeMage> No, that's just to get info
<Quantibility> 85m /boot
<HedgeMage> out of how much total?
<xubuntu329> where i go to update system? (drives too)
<Quantibility> Uh? 85M
<HedgeMage> Quantibility: Sorry... "du" stands for "disk usage", it tells you how much of /boot is full, but not how much total space /boot has... for the latter look at the output of "lsblk"
<HedgeMage> Quantibility: then we know if you have space enough left
<Quantibility> Just says 85M
<HedgeMage> The most common reason for xubuntu to suddenly become unbootable after update is running out of space in /boot...the default update client is happy to fail silently in this case, much to my dismay
<HedgeMage> Quantibility: both "lsblk" and "du" show 85M for /boot?  if so, it's full
<Quantibility> Ok how do I ...
<Quantibility> Fix it?
<xubuntu329> at mine don't show any "/boot"...
<Quantibility> Interesting how do I make space the right way?
<Quantibility>  HedgeMage: ? Im a little new and I know to be patient. . Its been 4 days
<bazhang> pastebin the output of lsblk  <-----quan
<bazhang> he quit
<bazhang> !paste | Quantibility
<ubottu> Quantibility: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Quantibility> I can not start xubuntu.  I can not "paste" I am on a phone.. xubuntu stalls at boot
<Quantibility> 4 days.  Im trying patience.  It difficult.
<bazhang> <Quantibility> Just says 85M  <---- wheres that from
<Quantibility> Du outputs 85M /boot
<xubuntu329> how to fix my wifi?......
<bazhang> how'd you get that if it wont boot Quantibility
<HedgeMage> Quantibility: Sorry, my son woke up and needed me.
<HedgeMage> Quantibility: How did you get the 85M number for us?
<Quantibility> HedgeMage: honorable
<bazhang> !wifi | xubuntu329 have a read
<xubuntu329> ...
<Quantibility> HedgeMage: I am in (recovery mode) as root with network
<Quantibility> 4 days dude 4 days
<bazhang> Quantibility, give us the output of lsblk
<HedgeMage> Quantibility: So you are in recovery mode booting to your installed xubuntu, or you are using a liveCD?
<HedgeMage> Quantibility: Because "I booted into recovery mode" and "I can't boot" are VERY different scenarios.
<Quantibility> No.  HedgeMage installed.
<Quantibility> HedgeMage: im a noob? Does that help?
<HedgeMage> brb, kid agai
<HedgeMage> 8again
<Quantibility> Ok gimme time I got output
<ubottu> xubuntu329 have a read: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Quantibility> Sda
<xubuntu329> people sad to me change to xubuntu 13.10
<cfhowlett> xubuntu329, then you talked to the wrong people.  13.10 is end of life and not supported.
<Quantibility> Sda1.      Si    Sda2
<Quantibility> Ugh
<xubuntu329> uowl
<xubuntu329> so..
<Quantibility> Can I just take a pic and post somewhere?
<xubuntu329> i will check this web site..
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<cfhowlett> xubuntu329, 14.04 and 12.04 are supported.
<Quantibility> Wheere can I put pictures of output?
<cfhowlett> !paste | Quantibility
<ubottu> Quantibility: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<HedgeMage> Quantibility: imagebin works, as does imgur
<xubuntu329> my brother installed lubuntu a long time ago..but he had the same problem..after that he installed the xunbutu, an it works...
<Quantibility> Ugh thats was http://ibin.co/1a8sLpuZYO5I HedgeMage
 * HedgeMage looks
<HedgeMage> Quantibility: Okay, good...that is a start...now we know that /boot is not overfull.
<HedgeMage> Quantibility: Are you able to do "apt-get update" in recovery mode?
<HedgeMage> If you got a bad package, it may have been fixed by now, and we can check for new packages and install them.
<Quantibility> Yes im networked
<cfhowlett> xubuntu329, what does your terminal tell you about this:  cat /etc/issue
<HedgeMage> Quantibility: then after "apt-get update" do "apt-get upgrade"
<Quantibility> Ok
<HedgeMage> Quantibility: then reboot and see if it helped...if not, we'll troubleshoot further.
<Quantibility> Sure
<xubuntu329> let me see
<Quantibility> Thats new to me been waiting for updates
<xubuntu329> is just digit that at?
<cfhowlett> xubuntu329,     cat /etc/issue
<xubuntu329> that:       ubuntu 14.04. 1  LTS \ n \ L
<Quantibility> HedgeMage: crosses fingers
<HedgeMage> good luck, Quantibility !
<cfhowlett> !details |xubuntu329, good.  now ... details of your issue!
<ubottu> xubuntu329, good.  now ... details of your issue!: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<xubuntu329> okay
<xubuntu329> i will try to explain
<Quantibility> HedgeMage: YAY!
<Quantibility> UH
<Quantibility> Wait
<HedgeMage> Quantibility: I take it you are booting normally now?
<xubuntu329> my wirelless don't have conection...like..am..Don't have any option to connect via wifi....
<Quantibility> HedgeMage: nope still broke
<HedgeMage> :/
<Quantibility> Giving output
<xubuntu329> just with cable
<cfhowlett> !wifi | xubuntu329
<ubottu> xubuntu329: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<xubuntu329> i have already saw that....
<Quantibility> HedgeMage: no sir still stuck stops at *stopping  send an event to indicate Plymouth is up [ok]
<HedgeMage> Quantibility: have you tried interactive boot?
<Quantibility> Uh? 0_0
<Quantibility> No?
 * HedgeMage wonders if a default xubuntu install allows that
<Quantibility> It be nice
<Quantibility> I got the disk running. ..
<Quantibility> I need this comp up
<Quantibility> I wanna not reinstall
<cfhowlett> Quantibility, you're stuck in windows thinking.  NO ONE said you must reinstall.
<Quantibility> Yeah I know
<cfhowlett> Quantibility, HedgeMage suggested interactive boot - a great suggestion!
<Quantibility> Dont know how
<xubuntu329> and about this comand              sudo apt-get update
<Quantibility> olease describe procedure
<HedgeMage> Quantibility: Sorry I'm slow...I have a kid who keeps trying to be awake and am troubleshooting my bf's Slackware breakage
<cfhowlett> HedgeMage, ewww ... TMI!
<cfhowlett> HedgeMage, oh, wait ... software ... ewww!
<Quantibility> Lol
<Quantibility> HedgeMage: I just need. It up soo
<Quantibility> N
<Quantibility> Soon
<HedgeMage> Quantibility: Understood, doing my best
 * cfhowlett not gonna say it - not gonna say it ..
 * HedgeMage wonders if pointing out that she has three boyfriends, all of whom are Linux users, will make cfhowlett's head explode
<cfhowlett> HedgeMage, *boom*  ... mind ... blown   :)
<HedgeMage> lol
<HedgeMage> Quantibility: Okay, back for the moment...
<QuantiliveCD> Hedge
<HedgeMage> Welcome back :)
<QuantiliveCD> HedgeMage: i opted for the live Cd so i can freaking type, its anoying using the phone
<HedgeMage> QuantiliveCD: Okay, so there are a few things that might be wrong, we just need to figure out which one it really is.
<HedgeMage> NP, understood
<HedgeMage> QuantiliveCD: If you remember exactly which packages were installed/updated during the update that broke your system, that would be helpful.  If not, that's okay we'll work around it, we just may need to test more things.
<QuantiliveCD> i think honestly its the cups
<QuantiliveCD> like i said 4 days
<HedgeMage> Well, then, let's disable cups and see you you can boot normally thereafter
<QuantiliveCD> so, boot my disk from live?
<QuantiliveCD> uh can i boot my disk from live?
<HedgeMage> Quanitbility: While you are booted to the livecd, I want to have you pastebin some log files from your hard drive that might help with diagnostics
<Quanitbility> sure
<Quanitbility> absolutely
<HedgeMage> Quanitbility: are you familiar with mounting your HD partitions while using the livecd?
<Quanitbility> Hedgemage, uh well im familiar with mounting and im familiar with partitions
<HedgeMage> Quanitbility: mount whatever partition on your HD contains /var/log, and we'll go from there
<Quanitbility> I need to gain access to the drive. how do i do that?
<Quanitbility> right mount
<HedgeMage> Quanitbility: if it's dmcrypted (which the output of your lsblk suggests is likely), the graphical thing when you double-click the partition on your desktop on the livecd will prompt for the pw
<HedgeMage> otherwise I can give you the manual commands to do via command line
<Quanitbility> yea please
<Quanitbility> never mind
<Quanitbility> hold on
<Quanitbility> well it said failed but? i have access?
<HedgeMage> weird
<HedgeMage> see if you can get to /var/log and read log files
<Quanitbility> well i thought i missed a letter in my password
<Quanitbility> HedgeMage: Yes
<Quanitbility> dpkg/
<Quanitbility> ?
<HedgeMage> Quanitbility: Okay, so I'm about to fall over/asleep...I'll do what I can to check a few things first, but if I turn into a pumpkin on you we can always pick up tomorrow, or someone else here can try to help.
<Quanitbility> lol
<Quanitbility> ok
<HedgeMage> /var/log/dmesg may have useful info on exactly what went wrong when you tried to boot
<Quanitbility> iok
<Quanitbility> patebin?
<HedgeMage> /var/log/syslog may also have helpful info
<HedgeMage> there's also a boot.log
<HedgeMage> (same place)
<Quanitbility> yes
<HedgeMage> dpkg.log may tell you about an error during installs/upgrades that wasn't shown to you
<HedgeMage> check those for anything interesting and/or pastebin and share the links here to get others to look
<Quanitbility> ok
<Quanitbility> syslog syslog1?
<Quanitbility> or both?
<HedgeMage> the other thing I mentioned -- interactive boot -- may be helpful...I forget how to trigger it on xubuntu, so you'll have to look that up...but the general idea is that it lets you say yes/no to starting each service at boot time so you can test a few different things and see if you can figure out which service is interfering with boot
<HedgeMage> Quanitbility: the one with no number is most recent
<HedgeMage> Quanitbility: so that's probably what you want
<Quanitbility> ok
<HedgeMage> if you need more history look at the numbered ones
<HedgeMage> anyway, I'm going to sleep.
<xubuntu053> can anybody pass the pt link?
<xubuntu053> please
<Quanitbility> heh
<HedgeMage> I have family stuff tomorrow, but will be online for several hours also.
<HedgeMage> If I'm online I'll be in here
 * HedgeMage waves and departs
<Quanitbility> WHICH does anyone wanna see first
<Quanitbility> http://pastebin.com/tWhGiiGi SYSLOG
<holstein> Quanitbility: did you purge all your ppa's?
<Quanitbility> Holstein
<Quanitbility> no
<Quanitbility> im providing some info right now
<holstein> Quanitbility: any ppa can be causing your issue..
<holstein> Quanitbility: also, did you try an xorg.conf with vesa driver?
<Quanitbility> http://pastebin.com/29sSzySF Dmesg
<holstein> Quanitbility: you can always take those to #ubuntu if you want to get more eyes on them
<holstein> Quanitbility: how about the vesa driver?
<Quanitbility> the what?
<Quanitbility> http://pastebin.com/WJPhJ8Y2 boot.log
<umbridge> would someone be so kind as copy/paste me the contents of an xfce/xubuntu usr/share/xsessions .desktop file?
<holstein> Quanitbility: when you were here last, i suggested trying the older kernel.. you stated you did, and the issues were still persiting.. i asked i you have PPA"s and suggested puring them.. with..
<holstein> !infor ppa-purge
<holstein> !info ppa-purge
<ubottu> ppa-purge (source: ppa-purge): disables a PPA and reverts to official packages. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.8+bzr57 (trusty), package size 5 kB, installed size 44 kB
<holstein> Quanitbility: i also suggested, when you mentioned an nvidia proprietary driver, trying the vesa driver with a custom xorg.conf that linked from here.. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1270209
<holstein> Quanitbility: you would put that xorg.conf in place to "bypass" your current driver setup
<holstein> Quanitbility: i also suggeted trying a live CD that you know works, or a supported operating sytem to make sure the hardware is functioning properly?
<holstein> Quanitbility: if you want to link log files for volunteers to look at, you can try #ubuntu or the main ubuntu mailing list
<Quanitbility> holstein im on live cd right now
<Quanitbility> i got tired of the phone
<holstein> Quanitbility: great.. then, you can easily put that xorg.conf in place and test.. and while you are booted, purge the unsupported sources that may be breaking your system
<umbridge> need the contents of the xfce.desktop or xubuntu.desktop from /usr/share/xessions/ please
<cfhowlett> umbridge, http://ur1.ca/i6fh1
<cfhowlett> umbridge, /usr/share/xsessions/
<umbridge> cfhowlett danke
<cfhowlett> umbridge, bitte
<Quanitbility> Holstein, how?
<Quanitbility> wah
<Quanitbility> wait
<holstein> Quanitbility: ?
<Quanitbility> dude, xorg.conf in place of what, where?
<Quanitbility> sorry was having a problem with my freaking touch pad
<Quanitbility> now i can type in peace
<holstein> Quanitbility: sure. take a look at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1270209
<holstein> Quanitbility: this is a way to use the "failsafe" vesa driver for your system graphics as a test
<Quanitbility> holstein, why do you suspect that there are problems with my drivers? i do not have Nvidia drivers,
<holstein> Quanitbility: you stated last time you had nvidia hardware
<Quanitbility> well, thats what happens when you don't allow for someone typing on a phone.
<holstein> Quanitbility: imnot following you.. but, the vesa driver is a way to force a failsafe graphics environment.. if you feel you need that
<holstein> Quanitbility: have you purged your PPA's? have you shared what unsupported sources you are using?
<Quanitbility> i am no longer typing on the phone, actually im being very patient right now, very very patient, i would like my system to be in working order, it is from an update, i had said this several times. im irritated right now, and im being patient. please, lets get down to business here fix the problem.  My computer stalls at boot up, and when i install previous kernals the screen just goes blank, it has not done this before. there i
<Quanitbility> s no problems with my equipment, and i don't understand which porprioty  freaking drivers your talking about. I need my system up in working order soon, i have a deadline to keep. im irritated holstein, very irritated, please PROVIDE me some freaking commands i should try, REMIND yourself that im in live cd mode, and im very irritated for four days. please provide some code that gives you the input you need.
<Quanitbility> also remind yourself im a noob, so just telling me doesn't really help.
<holstein> Quanitbility: you should be able to do the work with the live CD>. i would just reinstall if i were "Under the gun" so to speak, and revert to my backups
<holstein> Quanitbility: im not a person that can "provide you some code" that can fix what you have done
<holstein> Quanitbility: i can only volunteer some ways you can troubleshoot..
<Quanitbility> wow, you just redefined the definition of pissing someone off you know that holstein. ugGH! thank you for your help so far.
<holstein> Quanitbility: please try and watch the language.. i understand youa re frustrated, and will leave you for another volunteer.. try the main #ubuntu channel, since it is more populated, and you dont have a xubuntu /xfce specific issue
<holstein> Quanitbility: the PPA"s you have added, if you would like to share what those are, can be breaking your system... its a good idea if you want "stability" not to use ppa's trivially
<cfhowlett> Quanitbility, for instant answers, consider purchasing support directly from canonical.  otherwise, endure the volunteers who attempt to help. your attitude matters.
<Quanitbility> i would love too.
<holstein> Quanitbility: you would "love to", what?
<Quanitbility> slow down my friend, i promised you ive watched my language thus far. I know the rules my friend im trying to calm down. im trying to think about the problem then blowing up at you i know its not your fault. but i don't really care, do you understand that? please, i know the rules here perfectly, don't 'remind' me, or ill break the rules because god gave me free will. im behaving. don't remind me. now. i thank you for your help
<Quanitbility> . but the your question to "Love to", what? was the Answer to "Sharing" any all information with any or all individuals that would help with my problem
<cfhowlett> Quanitbility, "don't remind me or I'll violate the rules"  Threats? OK, so we now understand each other.  /added to ignore list
<holstein> Quanitbility: ok.. whare what ppa's you have added, please.. those are usupported sources that can break things.. and i will be glad to look at those
<Quanitbility> why the heck is everyone so damn cerebral and actual and factual based brains in here? I've changed to a system that i think is better but im just not getting anywhere, now i have problems ... ugh never mind
<holstein> Quanitbility: i suggest a fresh install, and *dont* add sources such as PPA"s if you need the system to be "Stable".. its a good rule on any OS to have good backups and a good stradegy for recovery
<Quanitbility> threats or being a full breed american who beleives in opening his mouth when ever i please, if your offended then thats you, but you choose the time to read it when it wasn't really tward you.
<Quanitbility> holstein i agree
<holstein> Quanitbility: id be glad to talk about those stradegies
<Quanitbility> where do i go
<holstein> Quanitbility: i would go to "install" from the live CD, and reinstall and *dont* add 3rd party sources
<Quanitbility> show me a link i apologize to the lot of ya, but ignoring me is just proving that people should not be in here, im not flooding,  or anything of the sort i have opinions, not threats.
<holstein> the 3 2 1 rule for backups is a great place to start.. dont spend 4 days trying to "Fix" something that you dont understand how you broke
<Quanitbility> i have back up but
<holstein> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Quanitbility> im afraid its not a full back up though and im afraid to use it
<holstein> Quanitbility: you need to address that fear.. the hard drive you are using *will* fail.. you should plan for that failure, and you will be better off in the long run
<Quanitbility> holstein, you sound like a text book, yes, i understand that. but the back up software wasn't finished even when showing 100%
<holstein> Quanitbility: i dont mean to sound like "a text book".. i mean to sound like a friendly volunteer, who is volunteering time to you
<holstein> Quanitbility: done use "backup software".. use the live CD to grab data with a file manager..
<holstein> you can just literally click and drag the files over... watch them go, and know they are backed up.. then, you can reinstall and have a better plan for the future, where you dont break the system
<Quanitbility> i guess idon't really undestnad that conce[pt
<Quanitbility> im just tired
<Quanitbility> days
<holstein> Quanitbility: it takes me about 8 minutes to reinsatll
<Quanitbility> and onlyone person the help me, then the other cunt ignored me.. im done for the day.
<holstein> wow..
<cfhowlett> ... true colors revealed.
<cfhowlett> holstein, thanks for trying - you've more patience/faith in humanity than I do.
<holstein> cfhowlett: i bet we get another shot with that user
<cfhowlett> holstein, I bet I won't join in.  In fact, I'd suggest a lifetime ban, but then I have zero tolerance for rank idiocy.
<Unit193> cfhowlett: Your comments of agitation really don't help, though.
<cfhowlett> Unit193, ... agitation?  Quanitbility, for instant answers, consider purchasing support directly from canonical.  otherwise, endure the volunteers who attempt to help. your attitude matters.
<cfhowlett> Unit193, ... perhaps.  I'll restrain myself in future.
<Unit193> cfhowlett: Thank you.
<Vampi> приветики :)
<pedro> hi
<pedro> for you
<alket> hi , is there any font installer for xubuntu ?
<cfhowlett> alket, sudo apt-get install FontPackageNameHere
<alket> cfhowlett, i have the font siting in my download folder
<alket> how do i install it
<alket> in unity the font viewer/installer was opened
<cfhowlett> alket, unity? in xubuntu?  ask in the #ubuntu channel.
<alket> please try to understand
<alket> i cleary state that I use ubuntu , but can't install a font that i downloaded , i took unity as example , when i opened a ttf format , the font viewer was opened and let me install it easily
<deshipu> alket: you make a directory .fonts in your home, and copy the font file there
<alket> deshipu, any app that does that ?
<deshipu> alket: yes, file manager
<alket> thanks
<deshipu> alket: then you run fc-cache to reload the font cache
<alket> thanks
<deshipu> you can have subdirectories in .fonts to organize your fonts better
<alket> deshipu, thanks very much
<xubuntu947> Are there any details about the minimal install in 14.10b1 available?
<elfy> xubuntu947: what details do you want?
<xubuntu947> From the blog: "information on installation and testing will follow shortly". But I can't find any!?
<elfy> that's because we've not done it yet
<xubuntu947> I just downloaded the beta. Can I already test the minimal install?
<xubuntu947> I see. What is minimal in this case? Is it like the Ubuntu mini.iso?
<elfy> the minimal is the same iso - then install the specific xubuntu minimal from tasksel - you can even test if for everyone http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/315/builds/76947/testcases
<knome> s/can/should/
<xubuntu947> Okay, thanks!
 * RedDeath Back
<xubuntu947> Bear with me but I'm too dumb to run the test case ^^ What do you mean by "then install the specific xubuntu minimal from tasksel"?
<elfy> when the install gets to the tasksel part, choose xubuntu minimal - looks like http://guruadmin.ru/uploads/up-new/ubuntu-tasksel-command.png
<xubuntu947> Okay then there is a essential misunderstandingon my side since I tried to install the beta.
<elfy> xubuntu947: the beta 64 or 32 bit image - if so that's not the minimal
<xubuntu947> You meant the mini.iso not the beta? (<elfy> the minimal is the same iso)
<elfy> yea - the mini.iso is the same for *buntu - nothing is different until you actually start installing apps/DE's
<UTC24> Hello and good morning, a little disapointed this morning in Xubuntu. I did a small update via software update center, less than 10mb. After update my wifi no longer works after working fine for ... six months or more. Also now there is an issue on shutdown where it hangs after deactivating swap. I am really tired of having to redo system installs for issues like this. I cannot figure how to even check which files where upgraded so I could ask how to roll back
<UTC24>  those upgrades
<brainwash> UTC24: take a look at /var/log/apt/history.log
<UTC24> will do thanks
<xubuntu947> Now the minimal install worked, thanks!
<UTC24> So here is what was upgraded
<UTC24> cups-core-drivers:amd64 (1.7.2-0ubuntu1.1, 1.7.2-0ubuntu1.2), cups-server-common:amd64 (1.7.2-0ubuntu1.1, 1.7.2-0ubuntu1.2), libharfbuzz-icu0:amd64 (0.9.27-1, 0.9.27-1ubuntu1), libcups2:amd64 (1.7.2-0ubuntu1.1, 1.7.2-0ubuntu1.2), cups-daemon:amd64 (1.7.2-0ubuntu1.1, 1.7.2-0ubuntu1.2), libcupsmime1:amd64 (1.7.2-0ubuntu1.1, 1.7.2-0ubuntu1.2), libgudev-1.0-0:amd64 (204-5ubuntu20.5, 204-5ubuntu20.6), cups-client:amd64 (1.7.2-0ubuntu1.1, 1.7.2-0ubuntu1.2), libcupsi
<UTC24> mage2:amd64 (1.7.2-0ubuntu1.1, 1.7.2-0ubuntu1.2), xserver-xorg-core:amd64 (1.15.1-0ubuntu2, 1.15.1-0ubuntu2.1), flashplugin-installer:amd64 (11.2.202.400ubuntu0.14.04.1, 11.2.202.406ubuntu0.14.04.1), libnss3-1d:amd64 (3.15.4-1ubuntu7, 3.15.4-1ubuntu7.1), cups:amd64 (1.7.2-0ubuntu1.1, 1.7.2-0ubuntu1.2), linux-firmware-nonfree:amd64 (1.14ubuntu1, 1.14ubuntu3), libharfbuzz0b:amd64 (0.9.27-1, 0.9.27-1ubuntu1), xserver-common:amd64 (1.15.1-0ubuntu2, 1.15.1-0ubuntu2
<UTC24> .1), libnss3-nssdb:amd64 (3.15.4-1ubuntu7, 3.15.4-1ubuntu7.1), gir1.2-gudev-1.0:amd64 (204-5ubuntu20.5, 204-5ubuntu20.6), cups-bsd:amd64 (1.7.2-0ubuntu1.1, 1.7.2-0ubuntu1.2), libnss3:amd64 (3.15.4-1ubuntu7, 3.15.4-1ubuntu7.1), libcupscgi1:amd64 (1.7.2-0ubuntu1.1, 1.7.2-0ubuntu1.2), libcupsppdc1:amd64 (1.7.2-0ubuntu1.1, 1.7.2-0ubuntu1.2), cups-common:amd64 (1.7.2-0ubuntu1.1, 1.7.2-0ubuntu1.2), cups-ppdc:amd64 (1.7.2-0ubuntu1.1, 1.7.2-0ubuntu1.2)
<knome> !pastebin | UTC24
<ubottu> UTC24: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<UTC24> Can anyone tell me how to roll back those upgrades?
<UTC24> or why any of them could cause issues with shut down or wifi?
<bazhang> there's no downgrade other than installing from backups
<UTC24> qawsg]yui
<UTC24> Guess I should have been using  acronis
<UTC24> Thanks later
<brainwash> UTC24: could be bug 1368093
<ubottu> bug 1368093 in linux-firmware-nonfree (Ubuntu) "linux-firmware-nonfree missing files after update (precise)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1368093
<brainwash> this package has been updated recently in 12.04 and 14.04
<UTC24> ok that might be it... I use
<UTC24> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8335511/
<UTC24> Which uses a non-free driver
<UTC24> I have followed many different threads on how to fix the wifi and non have worked
<cfhowlett> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<UTC24> Yes I already followed that one too
<UTC24> all my network devices show up fine
<brainwash> download the initial version https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archive/primary/+files/linux-firmware-nonfree_1.14ubuntu1_all.deb and install it
<UTC24> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8335546/
<brainwash> UTC24: and I suggest that you add your findings to the linked bug report
<brainwash> or create a new one if the problem isn't the same after all
<UTC24> Ok will do... Sorry I am new to trying  to be part of the community
<UTC24> Thanks for patience
<Bl4ckSh4d0w> hello
<lain_r> Hey, people, can someone help me mixing together xfce & i3 window manager?
<baizon> !ask | lain_r
<ubottu> lain_r: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<lain_r> Sorrrry!:) I've got a new xubuntu installation and I want to use xfce with i3 window manager. I've seen variants like changing fallback session but it didn't work for me: some other xfce process started before i3 and grabbed all the keybindings. Afterwards I changed xfwm4 binary to a script which launches i3 window manager, but this way it fails after restoring from suspend. I don't know how to do that other way, because I'd like to use x
<lain_r> fce-session instead of bare xinitrc
<steinerlein> good morning #xubuntu
<steinerlein> I would like to install xubuntu on a powerbook G4, which is a powerpc. I cannot find out which version I would have to download..
<GridCube> !powerpc
<ubottu> PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<steinerlein> For 12.04 I can only find AMD64 and x86
<sleezio> hello, whats a good app(or process) for monitoring a proam to see if it's phoning home on startup?
<sleezio> *program
<GridCube> read what ubottu said
<sleezio> i'd like to see the server it's pinging on startup...if it is
<steinerlein> okay, so there is no version of 12.04 for ppc?
<GridCube> !edgy
<ubottu> Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) was the fifth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 25th, 2008. See !eol for more details.
<GridCube> ^
<GridCube> was the last one with support to ppc
<steinerlein> oh wow, okay..
<GridCube> see the community port
<steinerlein> Alright, got it! Thanks a bunch! I'll use the mini.iso and then install xubuntu
<GridCube> good luck
<romelbacchus> hey
<newbo> hey guys. where are the shortcuts file in xubuntu? can i edit it like: vim /etc/something/shortcuts
<deshipu> newbo: which shortcuts?
<newbo> like open whiskersmenu
<deshipu> keyboard shortcuts?
<newbo> deshipu: yes
<newbo> deshipu: i want to make a shortcuts file and put it whenever i format my computer
<newbo> deshipu: to not lose time
<newbo> or, "not to lose time"
<deshipu> .config/xfce4/xfconf/xfce-perchannel-xml/xfwm4.xml and .config/xfce4/xfconf/xfce-perchannel-xml/xfce4-keyboard-shortcuts.xml
<newbo> deshipu: wow. you memorized that? oh man oh man...
<deshipu> make a copy before you edit them
<deshipu> no, I just checked
<newbo> deshipu: how did you check it?
<newbo> just curious
<deshipu> I looked in the .config directory in my home directory
<newbo> deshipu: wow man. you're a pro. thank you very much.
<newbo> i'm impressed
<newbo> deshipu: hey man. ican't edit my wifi settings. why can that be?
<jarloyz_> hola
<jarloyz_> hello
<jarloyz_> can someone help me?
<jarloyz_> hello?
<ku0> hello
#xubuntu 2014-09-14
<xubuntu799> any reason why i get 404 not found when running software updater on 12.10?
<xangua> !eol | xubuntu799
<ubottu> xubuntu799: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<xubuntu799> That's lame :(
<Vampi> приветики :)
<Guest74367> Does anyone have the issue of wifi disconnecting since 14?
<Guest74367> v14*
<bullgard4> Vampi: привет!
<Vampi> bullgard4: как дела? :)
<bullgard4> Vampi: Otlicno
<bullgard4> Guest74367: Please analyze /var/log/syslog for the cause of your trouble.
<xubuntu59w> Hello. I am considering Xubuntu as a non-Unity alternative to Ubuntu. I've tried Lubuntu, but the (audio) volume control didn't display in the panel, and there seems to be poorly organized support forum (only within Ubuntu's forum). Would Xubuntu be better considering those things?
<xubuntu59w> I'm looking for a Ubuntu variant that works out of the box and has a good support forum. Peppermint is the best I've found so far.
<|zer0|> <xubuntu59w> xubuntu is the first distro I have installed in a while and I am happy with it, however in saying that all linux distros have there flaws.  If you want to try it the create a partition on your drive and install it/dual boot.
<baizon> xubuntu59w: kubuntu?
<xubuntu59w> baizon: I haven't tried Kubuntu yet, no. Would you recommend it?
<xubuntu59w> What I liked about Peppermint is that they have their own support forum and every question I have asked has been answered there - by the developers. And almost all problems I had, were solved.
<baizon> xubuntu59w: i think this is the wrong channel to ask this
<xubuntu59w> Where should I ask, then?
<steinerlein> I am trying to install xubuntu on a powerbook G4 using the mini.iso for 12.04. During the install I cannot get the ethernet connection to work. The Hardware seems to be discovered properly, but no IP adress is given via DHCP. On the switch the machine is plugged into I cant see any activity. How can I go about troubleshooting this?
<deshipu> !powerpc
<ubottu> PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<steinerlein> yeah, I used the community port: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCDownloads
<deshipu> that factoid used to also have a pointer to the channel on which there is support :/
<deshipu> steinerlein: from that linked page, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/MinimalInstall#Unmanaged_Wired_Network
<steinerlein> does it make a difference that this is for lubuntu?
<elfy> shouldn't do
<steinerlein> Okay, and can I do this during the install? Is an LXTerminal different than a shell?
<deshipu> no, it's the same
<steinerlein> unfortunately that doesn't work, I can't issue any of the commands to stop networking
<steinerlein> it gives me a command not found on any of the commands
<cfhowlett> double wifi indicator: how the heck did i do this?  how do I fix it?  I deleted the indicator from the panel.  xubuntu 14.04.1:  http://www.picpaste.com/doublewifi-BtgiznU7.png
 * RedDeath Back
 * RedDeath Back
 * RedDeath Back
<zhong> 人？
<zhong> 有活人？
<elfy> English in this channel please :)
<zhong> oh..ok
<xubuntu01w> I install xubuntu from a usb memory but after i use the newest version of universal usb installer the instalation menu is change to black. not like before. cud it be something wrong ?
<Wlsonjl3> how do i make it so my screen fits on my second monitor?
<Wlsonjl3> like, it's zoomed in or something like that
<Wlsonjl3> how do i make my screen fit my monitor? it is zoomed in or something
<knome> Wlsonjl3, alt+scroll down
<Wlsonjl3> its zoomed out all the way
<Wlsonjl3> but i can only see the centre part of the screen
<Wlsonjl3> any other ideas Knome?
<wllr> Is there a way to run xubuntu 14.04, very "bare-bonesy" if you will?
<cfhowlett> wllr, meaning what?
<wllr> ^Meaning no gui, but still want to use xfce terminal, but with a very minimalist windows manager.
<xangua> ! Minimal
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<wllr> This implies that I have to know my Linux huh? Never really meddled with core files. Linux from Scratch comes to mind ...will I have to have that kind of aptitude?
<wllr> ^Woops, I missed the link provided. I will read up on this minimal xubuntu cd. Thanks.
<xubuntu26w> Hello, I am attempting to try xubuntu on an old toshiba satellite laptop. I have a live usb created on linux via dd method, but the laptop does not seem to be able to boot from usb so I would like to try CD. Can i extract the iso from the USB and burn a live CD with it ? or I have to download it again? I'd prefer not to dl it, as I am on a limited bandwith
<xubuntu26w> thank you
<xangua> You can burn the .iso as image xubuntu26w but don't know if xubuntu fits on a CD, you may need a DVD or try lubuntu that does fits on a CD
<xubuntu26w> the iso within the usb
<xubuntu26w> ¡?
<xubuntu26w> sorry for the !
<xubuntu26w> I can't seem to identify the iso within the usb
<xubuntu26w> hello, does anybody know where to find the .iso file within a live usb ?
<xubuntu26w> will it have that extension at all ?
<xubuntu26w> is it possible at all to extract the iso from a dd'ed live usb ? thank you
<wllr> xubuntu26w: you should be able to download xubuntu using the torrent file.
<quint> since installing gnome-control-manager and removing it, i no longer have sound
<quint> also the sound setting from the notification icon no longer opens pavucontrol
<ollie_> what's the adress for the page that you can copy and paste long terminal interactions on?
<xangua> Pastebin
<xubuntu003> hello
<KyleLH> hey, not sure if anyone is there right now, but I'm having this issue where my laptop doesn't recognize my ethernet port. Wifi is fine, but no ethernet. Anyone encounter this before? So strange
<ollie_> cool, I'm installing 14.04 onto an acer aspire 5735z and up until I check myh firewall on terminal everything is going smooth, then I try and add softeware and this happens http://paste.ubuntu.com/8344511/
<ollie_> any ideas please?
<KyleLH> hey ollie
<KyleLH> why are you running commands like "Shockwave Flash 13.0 r0"
<KyleLH> you definitely can't do that
<ollie_> http://www.binarytides.com/better-xubuntu-14-04/ I'm following this website that worked for me on another laptop with 14.04
<xangua> ollie_: how about you tell what exact instructions/what are you trying to install
<KyleLH_> reread the instructions lol
<KyleLH_> it tells you go go to chrome://plugins in google chrome and click on details
<KyleLH_> not type that into the terminal
<KyleLH_> "Check the plugin version and files by opening the following url in google chrome  chrome://plugins Click "Details" on top right and then search for flash on the page."
<ollie_> yeah i see where I've gone wrong there, but it still wont let me install vlc via terminal
<xangua> How about your share the terminal output
<KyleLH_> what is the output of `sudo apt-get install vlc`?
<ollie_> I missed out the chrome bit and thought the flash was seperate, my mistake
<KyleLH_> it's all good
<KyleLH_> run that apt-get install command though
<KyleLH_> it should work
<ollie_> how do I do a screenshot, i have a terminal full of microsft copyright bollocks
<bazhang> ollie_, for the fonts?
<KyleLH> hey, sorry my internet messed up
<glitchd> hello all
<glitchd> trying to figure out how to disable the "are you sure you want to suspend" popup. i want my laptop to just suspend when i click the button and not ask me if im sure. help?
<glitchd> hello?
<glitchd> anyone alive?
<someone235> hey, when I'm connected to HDMI, I can't see the TV in the output devices. Anyone knows how to fix it?
<someone235> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2244214&p=13121810#post13121810
<mikeche1en> hi, for some reason my laptop is suspending when lid closed, even when it is plugged in and i have it set to only lock screen. using xubuntu 14.04
<mikeche1en> ah looks like this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfce4-power-manager/+bug/1222021
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1222021 in xfce4-power-manager (Debian) "[SRU] xfce4-power-manager does not inhibit systemd from handling buttons and lid events" [Unknown,New]
<brainwash> that one is fixed
<brainwash> should be bug 1307545
<ubottu> bug 1307545 in xfce4-power-manager (Ubuntu) "Power Manager settings are ignored when closing laptop lid" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1307545
<mikeche1en> ah yeah i see
<mikeche1en> ill try the workaround, brb
<mikeche1en> yup that did it
<xubuntu18w> Why can the install start up screen be different ? Sometimes it is a gray meny and then it become a black menu ?
<irrlicht> hey
<xubuntu87w> Is it any java incuded with xubuntu ?
<Unit193> Shouldn't be.
<xubuntu87w> I am using iced tea java from softwarecenter.
#xubuntu 2015-09-07
<xubuntu81w> hello all'
<holstein> o/
<xubuntu81w> got a serious issue
<xubuntu81w> on my 14.04 install
<xubuntu81w> it wont let me update and freezes after about 5 mins after logging in
<xubuntu81w> it started freezing after it quit updating
<holstein> sounds like something where i would want to test the hardware, a bit..
<xubuntu81w> it gets an x org error
<holstein> stopping an update is a bad idea.. but, that could be due to a hard drive issue, or who knows
<xubuntu81w> but i can't change the display driver
<holstein> what i would do is, not bother with any drivers, at all..
<holstein> i would make the update complete.. in tty if necessary
<holstein> !tty
<ubottu> To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution
<holstein> if i cant get that to happen, i would test the hard drive and memory, and see if its overheating.. talk about why the update failed the first time, and go from there..
<xubuntu81w> how do i find out why the system does not update, it says failure on removing packages
<holstein> xubuntu81w: im saying, i would make the update complete.. i would use tty to do that, if i cant login
<holstein> xubuntu81w: i would share, why the update failed the first time. why did you stop it..
<xubuntu81w> did not stop it
<xubuntu81w> it just errored
<xubuntu81w> then would start to freeze a couple weeks later
<holstein> xubuntu81w: you said, "it quit updating"
<holstein> xubuntu81w: what does that mean? it quite updating? when?
<xubuntu81w> it would not update any more
<holstein> xubuntu81w: what was the error, friend?
<xubuntu81w> just gave an error "saying can't remove package"
<holstein> xubuntu81w: cant remove what package?
<xubuntu81w> thats what i need to find out
<xubuntu81w> where to look
<holstein> xubuntu81w: anyways, nm that.. just open a terminal, and use this command.. "sudo apt-get update"
<holstein> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<holstein> to share error output.. share the entire output if you dont know
<xubuntu81w> ok cool
<holstein> then, if no errors, run "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" and share errors..
<xubuntu81w> ok, i am in windows 10, let me reboot into xubuntu
<xubuntu81w> brb
<xubuntu81w> yeah so here is the error, apt-get update worked , but errored on dist-upgrade
<xubuntu81w> Preconfiguring packages ... dpkg: error: reading package info file '/var/lib/dpkg/available': Input/output error E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)
<holstein> xubuntu81w: worked? you mean, "sudo apt-get update" completed without error?
<xubuntu81w> yeah
<xubuntu81w> sudo apt-get update did not have any errors
<xubuntu81w> if i have to reboot, its because the os can freeze at any time
<holstein> xubuntu81w: if the OS is freezing, that would make me want to test the memory and hard drive.. have you?
<xubuntu81w> how to test hard drive?
<holstein> xubuntu81w: i use gsmartcontrol from a live instance
<xubuntu81w> is gsmartcontrol on a live xbuntu instance
<xubuntu81w> *xubuntu
<xubuntu81w> i think it is the drive
<holstein> xubuntu81w: i have no idea if it ships with it, but, i install it if its not there
<xubuntu81w> it is a new 1 tb from best buy
<xubuntu81w> but I installed mint 17.1 and it also locked up randomly
<holstein> right.. which, makes me think its hardware.. doesnt it you?
<xubuntu81w> but this install of xubuntu worked for like 2 months just fine
<xubuntu81w> then now cant remove packages
<holstein> xubuntu81w: thats not the error i read
<xubuntu81w> but it does give me an xorg error when it locks up
<holstein> xubuntu81w: please give *entire* error messages
<holstein> !paste
<xubuntu81w> should i do a fresh install of xubuntu
<holstein> xubuntu81w: i would test my hard drive..
<xubuntu81w> can i just do it inside xubuntu
<xubuntu81w> or do i have to do it through a live instance
<holstein> xubuntu81w: i dont. i want a good test from a live instance
<holstein> xubuntu81w: you can do what you like, but, im telling you how i do it, to get the proper result i want/need
<xubuntu81w> yeah, it wont install anything
<xubuntu81w> error on installation
<xubuntu81w> hmmmm
<holstein> xubuntu81w: you need to stop trying to install things
<holstein> xubuntu81w: you'll have to get "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" issues fixed.. you can share the *entire* error with me, and i can look, if you like
<holstein> xubuntu81w: nothing will work, package management-wise, with your system broken, as it is
<holstein> its broken, and wont do anything.. no need to try and install, or remove, or fix drivers. you have to fix the errors with the packages first
<xubuntu81w> yeah, this thing is really messed up graphically to
<xubuntu81w> bunch of black boxes opening
<xubuntu81w> *too
<holstein> xubuntu81w: sounds like something, again, that would make be get a live iso out, and test the memory, and hard drive
<holstein> but, it could be anything.. i dont know what you were installing before the breakage..
<xubuntu81w> thanks, will do, be back in a bit, thanks for all the help
<xubuntu81w> lots of things
<xubuntu81w> mainly themes, and icon sets
<xubuntu81w> i think i broke it
<holstein> well, if you broke the install, then, there is nothing wrong with the hard drive, likely
<xubuntu81w> next time i won't try to get different looking icon sets
<holstein> you can.. you can just ask about how to install what it is you are looking for, before
<holstein> but, you said mint and ubuntu are both bad, on the same drive..
<xubuntu81w> yeah
<xubuntu81w> its weird
<xubuntu81w> but xubuntu was fine for 2 months, but I was putting lots of icon sets and themes on
<xubuntu81w> so I'm not sure if it was me or the drive, but why would it go for so long with no lock up
<xubuntu81w> mint had weird errors
<xubuntu81w> like really really slow downs
<holstein> what would i do? test, to be sure... then, move on to paste the *exact* error messages here
<xubuntu81w> and Ubuntu also
<holstein> xubuntu81w: that can be due to a GPU driver..
<xubuntu81w> ok, cool, be back in a sec
<holstein> xubuntu *is* ubuntu
<xubuntu81w> hmmmm
<xubuntu81w> yeah and the error i get before lock up is xorg error
<xubuntu81w> and everytime on a reboot
<holstein> error? or message?
<xubuntu81w> can i do a restore on the system
<holstein> anyways, i need the *exact* messages..
<holstein> xubuntu81w: you should have backups, regardless.. then, you can restore as you please
<xubuntu81w> is there a log file with all error messages
<xubuntu81w> ?
<holstein> there are many log files..
<holstein> http://askubuntu.com/questions/186276/where-are-all-the-major-log-files-located
<xubuntu81w> ah found them
<xubuntu81w> sweet
<xubuntu81w> how to restore to previous date, or is that possible
<xubuntu81w> can i just do a clean install of the os, or will that screw up grub since i have windows 10 on here also
<holstein> xubuntu81w: many ways. what i do is, i make an image, and i restore that image
<holstein> xubuntu81w: you can do anything.. but, you should plan on grub, and the entire drive getting "screwed up", and back up what you need
 * newbeen slaps roniez around a bit with a large fishbot
<knome> newbeen?
<newbeen> lol
<knome> no, stop doing that.
<newbeen> so quiet here..
<knome> yes, this is a support channel, not a chat.
<newbeen> ups sorry, my bad
<xubuntu14w> Hello?
<xubuntu14w> New user from Windows, how do I remove the grey bar below the start menu and above the tabs bar? It has the close and resize buttons on it
<xubuntu14w> Can anyone help me?
<knome> !patience | xubuntu14w
<ubottu> xubuntu14w: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<knome> well also, you have waited 2 minutes...
<knome> xubuntu14w, do you mean the area with your username and commands like shutdown and settings or something else?
<xubuntu14w> Sorry, I was waiting for verbal confirmation so I could know someone was there. knome: It's the bar with the x, +, - buttons and an arrow pointing down.
<knome> the window titlebar?
<xubuntu14w> I.. think so?
<knome> can you send a screenshot?
<xubuntu14w> Is there a preferred image host here? Or can I use whatever?
<knome> the screenshooter can send files directly to imgur, so that's probably the easiest - but you can use whatever
<knome> (at least in newest releases)
<xubuntu14w> https://imgur.com/O80Lv54
<knome> yes, that's the window title...
<knome> why would you want to get rid of that?
<koegs> there are two ways i think, remove title bar on maximize or remove title bar altogether :)
<xubuntu14w> was hoping to make it look more like windows with the x, +, - buttons on the tab bar
<koegs> aah, "that" firefox thing
<knome> xubuntu14w, removing the title bar isn't really a good idea, but some applications do have "CSD" enabled, which basically means they put their controls on the titlebar
<xubuntu14w> "remove title bar on maximize" how do I do this? Is there a way to change the color of the title bar?
<auscompgeek> you can change the xfwm4 theme
<xubuntu14w> Got it, thanks.
<knome> xubuntu14w, settings manager -> window manager tweaks -> tab accessibility -> "hide titel of windows when maximized"
<knome> but it of course only affects windows that are maximized... and the controls aren't visible
<Casper-> hey, how do you make the 'highlight' around the desktop-icons-text, squared (instead of rounded)?
<Casper-> http://www.dedoimedo.com/images/computers_years/2012_1/xubuntu-pimp-opaque-icons.jpg
<Casper-> i like the squared look. (like Numix).  i dont like rounded corners :(
<holstein> Casper-: https://launchpad.net/~numix/+archive/ubuntu/ppa numix maintains a PPA..
<Casper-> thanks, but i dont think Numix makes the highlight squared
<knob> Do you guys knows if apcupsd can turn off the UPS, and then cycle it back-on?
<holstein> Casper-: i think it'll just be a matter of looking for the theme that implements what you are looking for. http://xfce-look.org/ for example..
<holstein> Casper-: im really not sure how easily editable that is, in a theme, but, you can try in a more xfce specific channel.. maybe there, they would be able to tell you how to simple square that look up to your liking
<Casper-> holstein: i just installed Numix again, doesn't sqaure it.  thanks though.  i'm thinking its not the theme, that it is some other setting somewhere
<Casper-> holstein: what is the best channel for editing themes anyway?  i like the high contrast of Clearlooks, with the squared-look of numix  :)
<holstein> Casper-: i might try a more general xfce channel.. or, just general xfce documentation.. gtk, etc
<Casper-> http://xfce-look.org/content/show.php?content=109494
<Casper-> ^ that is like a high contrast Numix.  Now i'm looking for that, for GTK3
<Travis> Hello
<knome> hello
<Travis> I was about to ask my question in the wrong channel.
<knome> congratulations for dodging the bullet
<Travis> It's a Wine question.
<knome> i prefer beer.
<Travis> Looks like I am not getting an answer.
<knome> well, you haven't asked the question
<knome> please do that and we'll see if anybody knows the answer
<Travis> I am having difficulty getting a program to work under Wine.
<Travis> It gives me an error at the end of the installation.
<cfhowlett> Travis, no detailz >>>> no anwerz
<Travis> It didn't give me any error code or anything like that.
<cfhowlett> Travis, then you should ask the wine channel.
<Travis> Something about a problem with wine or the program, then a link to the supported program page.
 * knome tries to turn on his telepathy module but the brain denies
 * cfhowlett looks over and sees that Ms. Cleo has taken the night off.
<xangua> knome:  try sudo apt-get install telepahy-core
<knome> Travis, if you want help, we need accurate errors, "some app doesn't work with wine and it gives me an error message" isn't helpful at all
<Travis> I am reinstalling it, to see what it says.
<Travis> There's a C++ exception and a long register and stack dump
<knome> !pastebin | Travis
<ubottu> Travis: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Travis> Here's the problem
<knome> Travis, it would also help if you told what the app was.
<Travis> I am not on the same computer as the Xubuntu one :D
<Travis> Paltalk
<knome> that doesn't get us to the same page, so i think it's better ask again when you are
<Travis> pastebin.com/TKTpNMZP
<Travis> oops
<Travis> pastebin.com/TKTpNMZp
<Travis> That one
<knome> Travis, https://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=3824
<knome> Travis, also, #winehq
<xangua> if you want to videochat, why don't you use skype or a native linux voip program?
<Casper-> ring.cx
<Casper-> VOIP ^  encrypted
<Travis> Blah
<Travis> I am on Paltalk most of the time.
<Travis> Two, it's been something I've been toying with anyway.
<Travis> Looks like it doesn't work at all.
<xangua> there is also this Viber app, works better on the phone than Skype and has a Linux desktop client
<Casper-> Viber is closed source,  and not encrypted  :(
<Casper-> for phone:  Redphone/Signal
<Casper-> https://whispersystems.org/
<Travis> Looks like Paltalk is no longer able to be ran on Xubuntu, because WINE does not support it.
<Travis> THis blows
<xubuntu794> hey guys
<xubuntu794> hey guys, i just installed xubuntu and well when i restart, this is embarassing,  it does not restart
<holstein> xubuntu794: what is it doing? just hanging? or literally not starting up? is there anything happening? any lights, or messages?
<xubuntu794> just hanging
<xubuntu794> it loops by telling me to
<holstein> cool.. so, at shutdown, is is just hanging?
<holstein> i have a laptop here, that, when i select restart, it hangs.. i just try and remember not to select that option
<xubuntu794> on boot it loops by telling me to insert hs
<xubuntu794> hd
<holstein> xubuntu794: so, is this at shutdown, it hangs, and doenst shutdown? or, on startup, it hangs and doesnt start?
<xubuntu794> on startup it hangs and doesnt start
<xubuntu794> it loops a message
<xubuntu794> the install is fresh, it's my first reboot and it does not reboot at all
<xubuntu794> i did the install myself so thats not the problem and i wiped the cpu before
<holstein> xubuntu794: cool.. what is the "exact" message?
<xubuntu794> ill reboot, leave me a sec
<holstein> xubuntu794: you likely didnt wipe any "cpu".. you likely mean, you wiped the hard drive?
<holstein> xubuntu794: anyways, sounds to me like, you installed the OS, but, you may not have gotte grub installed
<xubuntu794> i wiped the hd, yes
<holstein> fromm a live iso, you can simply try repairing grub..
<xubuntu794> yes that is what i beleive
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair for example
<xubuntu794> boot repair
<holstein> but, if you literally pulled a drive off the shelf, that you dont konw anything about, you may want to test it, as, it could be failing and causing the issue.. or, it could be a bios setting preventing the boot
<xubuntu794> this is a laptop and the toshiba sign appears
<xubuntu794> before i get the message
<holstein> sure.. thats the bios.. that will appear if you had no hard drive in the machine
<holstein> that actually supports the theory that you didnt install grub.. or, something about the hardware prevented that.. breakage, safe boot.. bios settings.. etc
<xubuntu794> safe boot is off, bios settings are ok
<holstein> sure.. but, if the hardware doesnt allow you to boot a hard drive with safe boot off, then, you wont be able to boot anything
<holstein> and, im not saying thats the issue, just that, its something that can break boot..
<xubuntu794> that's my main fear
<holstein> fear?
<xubuntu794> that the hardware won't let grub do it's job
<holstein> try and just address any fear you have.. take the hard drive to another machine.. tweak the settings.. i mean, its a fresh install, with nothing else on the drive, so, there really is no fear of losing data
<holstein> i think, from what i read, my steps would be.. test the hard drive. something like gsmartcontrol from live iso.. then, i would simply check that grub is installed, with boot repair, or something else from the live iso.. then, i would look at my bios settings more closely
<holstein> i know, i had to tweak the ones on this machine to do the same thing.. there *is* a setting in my bios, that looked quite "normal", that, if i choose it, the hard drive doesnt boot
<xubuntu794> thanks for the help holstein
<xubuntu70w> how do you manually install a bootloader
<GridCube> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<GridCube> !bootrepair
<ubottu> Boot-Repair is a simple tool to repair frequent boot issues you may encounter in Ubuntu. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair for more info.
<xubuntu70w> i tried boot-repair, i wouldnt ask if i hadnt tried the obvious answer
<xubuntu70w>  boot-repair says i dont have a boot loader
<GridCube> are you installing from a pendrive?
<GridCube> grub migh have ended on it
<GridCube> also
<GridCube> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<xubuntu70w> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12308287/
<GridCube> everything should be fine xubuntu70w
<GridCube> what is your issue?
<xubuntu70w> i cant boot
<GridCube> how is your efi setup?
<GridCube> is it on legacy?
<xubuntu70w> its on UEFI
<GridCube> try legacy
<xubuntu70w> ok
<xubuntu70w> but my grub2 is ok^
<GridCube> even though efi shows the ubuntu entry
<GridCube> so, you get the grub stage
<GridCube> so the computer boots but then it doesnt load the OS?
<xubuntu70w> when i boot i get the insert system disk in drive message
<xubuntu70w> it tried compatibility and uefi just to make sure
<GridCube> and you dont see the grub stage?
<xubuntu70w> no i press shift i cant access grub if that is what you are asking
<GridCube> you can see this http://www.howtogeek.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/02/sshot-3.png
<xubuntu70w> no
<GridCube> thats the grub stage
<GridCube> its where you choose if load ubuntu or windows
<xubuntu70w> i dont have windows
<GridCube> thats irrelevant then
<GridCube> boot-repair said that the mbr was on sdb
<xubuntu70w> ye
<GridCube> your efi might be trying to load from sda
<xubuntu70w> yes*
<xubuntu70w> so i would need to redirect it
<GridCube> try to change that, you migh be able to press F11 or something to force the efi loader to show you a list of booteable devices
<GridCube> and choose sdb
<GridCube> you might be able to use boot-repair and tell it to install the boot loader to sda
<xubuntu70w> ok
<GridCube> is sdb a harddrive or is it a pendrive?
<GridCube> oh, it looks like a 16gb pendrive
<xubuntu70w> it is a partition of my hard drive
<GridCube> no
<GridCube> its not
<xubuntu70w> ok
<GridCube> if it where a partition it'd be sda1 or sda2 or something, the b means is a whole different drive
<xubuntu70w> if it is a pendrive then i need to install on sda1 or
<xubuntu70w> install grub2 on sda*
<GridCube> look at data dump of bootrepair, sdb has 1 partition sdb1 of 16gb in fat32
<GridCube> yes xubuntu70w
<xubuntu70w> yeah seems like my usb
<GridCube> use boot repair to install grub on sda :)
<xubuntu70w> so i should reinstall grub2 with boot-repair and use standard efi file
<GridCube> yes
<GridCube> that sounds correct
<xubuntu70w> and i boot by default on sda1
<GridCube> yes
<GridCube> becuase its your only drive :3
<xubuntu70w> boot repair says i boot in da2
<xubuntu70w> sda2
<xubuntu70w> anyway thanls for the help its really saving my life
<GridCube> xubuntu70w: just tell it to move to sda
<GridCube> maybe you need to create an efi partition at the very begining of the drive
<GridCube> but boot-repair usually takes cares of that
<xubuntu70w> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12308750/
<GridCube> so you have a efi partition at sda1
<GridCube> just tell boot-repair to use that
<xubuntu70w> ok
<GridCube> >place grub into [sda]
<GridCube> :3
<xubuntu70w> how do i do that
<xubuntu70w> how do i change the bootpartition that is called
<xubuntu70w> i can still see with fdisk that sdb is called for boot
<holstein> i just use bootrepair to reinstall grub as i need, and as it will work best for my system
<holstein> i do that from a live iso
<xubuntu70w> i did reinstall grub with boot repair
<xubuntu70w> but it still calls sdb
<holstein> it?
<crans> anyone know of a way to fix my browser from crashing randomly? youtube won't load whatsover and if it does it takes forever to come up but crashes before a video can play
<holstein> crans: i would try supported flash, from the chrome browser.. and, also try html5.. check your GPU drivers. etc
<holstein> http://www.adobe.com/software/flash/about/ see that you are using current flash
<crans> kk im checking now for the flash version, how do i check my gpu drivers? I just did a fresh install and this is my first time using xubuntu
<crans> ive got 2gb of ram and a 992mhz processor but scrolling down a webpage is like pulling teeth lol
<knome> i've noticed turning off "smooth scrolling" helps, at least visually
<holstein> knome: agreed..
<jjlava> Hello, new Xubuntu user here with a quick question, is there a firewall installed in Xubuntu by default? I tried looking for Firestarter in the software center but it's not there.
<knome> though i always keep that disabled even with more recent machines...
<knome> jjlava, just iptables, but it isn't set to do anything
<jjlava> hmm, wondering if I need one, I built this as a spare / backup machine and don't plan to use it for much web surfing.
<knome> jjlava, http://docs.xubuntu.org/1504/C/guide-keeping-safe.html
<jjlava> Oh thanks,knome.
<knome> no problem. the documentation is shipped with each xubuntu release as well, in menu -> help...
<jjlava> Yeah I just got it up and running... found it... will read it over tonight. I just wondered about the firewall because I couldn't find anything in the repositories.
<knome> there are many alternatives in the repositories
<knome> !find firewall
<ubottu> Found: apf-firewall, arno-iptables-firewall, dtc-xen-firewall, firewall-applet, firewalld
<knome> !search firewall
<ubottu> Found: iptables, firewall, guarddog, firestarter, security, portforward, shorewall, ufw
<knome> !info firestarter
<ubottu> Package firestarter does not exist in vivid
<knome> hmm...
<jjlava> Ah, I didn't notice those when I first searched. Guess I was doing it wrong
<knome> !info ufw | jjlava
<ubottu> jjlava: ufw (source: ufw): program for managing a Netfilter firewall. In component main, is standard. Version 0.34~rc-0ubuntu5 (vivid), package size 128 kB, installed size 743 kB
<jjlava> Thanks much. This is helpful. I used to use Ubuntu but haven't for several years.
<crans> i typed google.com about 2 mins ago and it still hasn't loaded yet ><
<knome> jjlava, no problem, enjoy
<jjlava> already installed knome... I'm impressed as usual by Ubuntu's great initial install... can't wait to start playing around with it again. :)
<jjlava> thanks all!
<Lopulus> uu0
<crans> im trying to figure out if my graphics card drivers are up to date (not sure how to update them) but whenever I search on firefox it just crashes after a few seconds or when i try to load a page
<holstein> crans: any page? or specifically flash content?
<crans> im not sure, because it crashes so quickly i can't even tell.
<holstein> crans: anyways, i would simply try the google chrome browser.. you can see if that is the issue.. the flash version..
<crans> is chromium the xubuntu equivalent?
<holstein> no
<holstein> chromium is the open source development version, basically
<holstein> its not specifically given the latest flash, either.. cant be
<holstein> thats the issue.. adobe is not giving you current flash for linux.. but, they give it to chrome.. there are ways to get it in chromium, though
<holstein> that would be my first thing to test.. since, you mention youtube, specifically
<crans> kk im gonna try downloading the chrome .deb file and installing it now to check
<knome> crans, why not install chromium from the repository?
<knome> crans, by installing evertyhing from .debs surely increases your chances on a broken system
<knome> crans, especially if you don't know what you are doing
<holstein> agreed.. ^
<crans> oh, bc i wanna try the google chrome like you said
<holstein> !info pepperflashplugin-nonfree
<ubottu> pepperflashplugin-nonfree (source: pepperflashplugin-nonfree): Pepper Flash Player - browser plugin. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.7ubuntu1 (vivid), package size 10 kB, installed size 69 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<holstein> !info chromium-browser
<ubottu> chromium-browser (source: chromium-browser): Chromium web browser, open-source version of Chrome. In component universe, is optional. Version 43.0.2357.130-0ubuntu0.15.04.1.1174 (vivid), package size 50890 kB, installed size 187747 kB
<holstein> so, should be as simple as "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install chromium-browser pepperflashplugin-nonfree"
<holstein> then, you can see if flash is the issue, or no
<crans> so i download chromium from the repository like you said and when i tried opening it it just popped up with a box saying "the application chromium web browser has closed unexpectedly."
<holstein> hmm.. well, whats the back story, here? you just installed xubuntu? when? what version? etc
<crans> im trying to get a computer running for my two little cousins as a surprise so i used some leftover parts and put a pc together that has an old 1ghz processor and 2gb of ram with an ATI sapphire hd 3650 graphics card
<crans> i just downloaded xubuntu from the xubuntu website for i386 and installed in about 45 mins ago
<crans> the version is 14.04
<crans> when i had windows on it i got an error saying something about a instruction set that wasn't able to install opera so i figured id try ubuntu, that was too slow so i tried gnome and got frustrated and downloaded xubuntu stable instead to see what would work
<holstein> crans: did you test the hard drive?
<holstein> could be, bad/failing hard ware.. hard drive, or memory.. etc..
<crans> the hard drive was brand new
<holstein> right.. and, you can search, and confirm that that is a popular time for them to have issues.. when new, or 3 years old? i forget the spec on that..
<crans> it could be the memory but i cant seem to get memtest to work bc my keyboard isnt being recognized when i boot up (only in ubuntu, it still works in the bios etc)
<holstein> anyways, you can be spending (arguably wasting) time trying to address something that could be hardware related..
<crans> should i try booting up and testing without the ram, and then come back?
<crans> how do i update my graphics driver? I have been testing out the ram and i think that when the dual ddr slot is enabled i have an issue
<crans> but i think i may need to update the driver bc the video is now loading slow and sketchy
<holstein> what hardware do you have?
<crans> ati sapphire hd 3650
<holstein> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<holstein> though, there is a simple gui in the menu, for additional drivers..
<crans> where's the menu lol i like simple
<holstein> try "Settings Manager - section "System" - Software & Updates - tab Additional Drivers"
<crans> hm, it says no additional drivers are available, im going to try putting in a different video card to see what happens brb
#xubuntu 2015-09-08
<xubuntu04w> Hello everyone
<xubuntu04w> I am doing a clean install of xubuntu and need some partitioning help
<holstein> sure.. just ask :)
<xubuntu04w> What size should the swap be?
<xubuntu04w> I have 8gb of physical memory
<xubuntu04w> And a 500gb hdd
<holstein> well, if you want, you can just let the automatic installing do it..
<holstein> if you want to do it yourself, it'll depend on your needs..
<xubuntu04w> I'm using the laptop for basic college work
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PartitioningSchemes for exasmple
<holstein> sure. so, why not just let the installer do it? automatically?
<xubuntu04w> Will be using a lot of office software, doing lots of web browsing, and be using a something like foobar for my music colelction
<xubuntu04w> *using something like
<holstein> sure.. that'll all work with the automatic partitioning..
<knome> if you want to suspend, then swap should be the same size as your RAM
<knome> but if you don't care about suspending, then it's a different matter
<xubuntu04w> Well, it's not actually a clean install. I should mention that windows was previously installed, so boot manager and some other partitions are still on the machine
<knome> but you could just let the installer set that up automatically as holstein suggested
<xubuntu04w> Will the automatic set-up delete all partitions and create the minimum amount need just for xubuntu?
<knome> there are several automatic options
<xubuntu04w> *minimum amount of partitions
<holstein> you can read what it will do.. but, you want to have backups before installing any OS, or doing parition management..
<holstein> !dualboot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<xubuntu04w> I do not want to dual boot. I can manage everything I need for college on xubuntu.
<xubuntu04w> I tried it in the past, but didn't like it
<holstein> then, you will remove the partitions, with the option in the installer, that removes everthing, and installs xubuntu only on the drive, automatically
<knome> xubuntu04w, you can totally select to remove everything
<knome> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<xubuntu04w> thanks I'll check that link out
<knome> it's good to read before you jump into installing if it's a newer machine
<xubuntu04w> Last time I tried doing this the machine booted into "gnu grub" and I had to select a boot option. How do I set it up so that the machine boots directly into xubuntu and that's it.
<xubuntu04w> I strictly want xubuntu and to allocate all available space accordingly
<knome> grub should do that automatically if you only have one OS
<knome> since you have a bigger HDD, i would suggest to create separate partitions for / and /home
<xubuntu04w> Ok, the issue seems to be that windows boot manager wasn't deleted. Did I select the wrong automatic download option?
<knome> that way you can reinstall easily with keeping your personal files (on /home)
<knome> the installer might do that with bigger HDD's automatically, but i'm not sure, it's a long time since i installed xubuntu on a bigger HDD...
<xubuntu04w> I think I'm going to do some research and manually partition
<knome> read what i said about suspending earlier, in addition to swap (if any), i would say / and /home are enough
<xubuntu04w> The only issue is that my knowledge is limited when it comes to partitioning and I need to have the OS installed ASAP for school
<xubuntu04w> Alright, and I will be suspending
<knome> unless you specifically want to do something else, but usually you don't need to
<knome> then you'll want a 8GB swap
<holstein> will you? i never suspend
<xubuntu04w> Suspending is similar to hibernating, no?
<holstein> hibernate.. i never hibernate.. i suppose i suspend all the time..
<xubuntu04w> Can you shutdown and save the current session in xubuntu? that would eliminate the need for me to suspend.
<xubuntu04w> Since booting is quick
<knome> actually i think you only need the swap for hibernating...
<knome> xubuntu04w, you can
<xubuntu04w> Okay
<knome> but that doesn't mean the boot is quick
<xubuntu04w> got it
<holstein> suspend is what i use.. until i need to reboot for a kernel update
<xubuntu04w> So, I'll stick with 8,000 mb of swap
<knome> and, hibernating isn't enabled by default on xubuntu for a few reasons
<xubuntu04w> I noticed that
<xubuntu04w> So, i'm planning to use this model  for my install (the first tutorial): http://askubuntu.com/questions/343268/how-to-use-manual-partitioning-during-installation
<knome> 8 Gb = 8192 Mb
<xubuntu04w> @knome, thank you
<knome> and for /, i'd personally probably allocate 50 GB, which is way overkill, but a safe bet.
<xubuntu04w> okay
<xubuntu04w> I've read that some people allocate double the space of physical memory for swap, why is this?
<knome> that stores all of your applications and system files
<knome> i'm sure that's covered in the links holstein dug up from the bot
<xubuntu04w> alright, so 50 gigs for / seems to make sense for me, as I have a music collection of 100+ gigs (lots of files). yes?
<knome> well since you said you have 500 GB in total, taking 50 GB away from that isn't an issue really
<xubuntu04w> Yeah
<knome> i'm using 8,7GB on my laptop / atm
<xubuntu04w> how big isd you hdd?
<knome> it all depends how much software you install
<xubuntu04w> *is your
<knome> 128GB SSD, my / is 20GB
<xubuntu04w> I'll be running libreoffice suite, some lightweight audio tools, gmusicbrowser, two web browsers, skype, vlc, a pdf viewer, and photo viewer
<xubuntu04w> That's about it
<knome> well as i said, "just to be sure"
<knome> 50GB is plenty
<xubuntu04w> alright
<knome> that also allows you to store other things outside /home at some point if you want to
<xubuntu04w> I will also be connecting to the school's server for access to documents on the school computers
<xubuntu04w> I'm not sure if that's important to this
<knome> nope
<xubuntu04w> ok
<xubuntu04w> What about running a virtual machine
<xubuntu04w> should I take that into consideration when partitioning
<knome> the gist is that if you assign 8GB to swap and, say, 42GB to /, then you'd have 450GB for /home, eg. all of your files
<knome> for VMs, you can choose the location of the virtualized hard drive
<knome> it can be in /home or somewhere else (eg. in the / partition)
<xubuntu04w> got it
<holstein> could be. if the connection requires a windows application
<xubuntu04w> I typed 8192 for swap but it shows up as 1 mb less (8191)
<knome> holstein, well for partitioning, the only thing related is the installed size of the app, which is more than likely to fit a 20GB+ / ;)
<xubuntu04w> oh, it created a second free space of 1 mb.
<xubuntu04w> Why is that?
<knome> holstein, have insight on that?
<xubuntu04w> The current list shows the following:
<xubuntu04w> free space..........1mb
<xubuntu04w> dev/sda1 swap................8191mb
<xubuntu04w> free space..................491915mb
<knome> well free space is free space... eg. nothing
<xubuntu04w> okay
<knome> i would make sure the swap is at least 8192, so rather make it 8200 than 8191
<knome> that is, if you want to hibernate...
<knome> that's and educated guess at most, but as i take it, better be safe than to be sorry
<xubuntu04w> I found this online, see the first answer: http://askubuntu.com/questions/266574/problems-with-partitioning-on-guid-partition-table
<knome> yep, i wouldn't exactly worry about the dead space there
<knome> unless it was 50% of your capacity :P
<xubuntu04w> ok, but should I delete the swap and make it 8193 to account for the 1mb that will be lost to "free space"
<xubuntu04w> or 8200 as knome suggests
<knome> yes, as i said, better make it a bit bigger than a bit smaller
<knome> because as i understand it, if you try to hibernate and the RAM won't fit in the swap, you have a problem...
<xubuntu04w> ok
<knome> but then i don't use hibernating or suspending, so my guesses are at most educated ones...
<knome> ...better than my mum's though
<xubuntu04w> I went with 8.5 gigs to be safe
<knome> :)
<xubuntu04w> 8704mb
<knome> if you want nice numbers, you can go for 43GB /
<knome> that'll be more than enough too
<xubuntu04w> do you reccomend ext4 for / and /home?
<xubuntu04w> recommend*
<knome> yes
<xubuntu04w> thanks
<xubuntu04w> I won't be doing this, but can someone give a quick reason as to why someone would create partitions for /boot, /tmp and /var
<xubuntu04w> Is it explained in the article from earlier?
<knome> i don't know if it's covered, but sometimes people have specific use cases for them
<knome> for example, if you run an apache web server, the default location for the served files is outside /home
<knome> so you might want to allocate them to a different partition (or HDD)
<xubuntu04w> Alright
<xubuntu04w> Can someone reccomend a partition manager for xubuntu?
<xubuntu04w> Preferably something basic and lightweight
<knome> !info gparted
<ubottu> gparted (source: gparted): GNOME partition editor. In component main, is optional. Version 0.19.0-2 (vivid), package size 528 kB, installed size 1868 kB
<xubuntu04w> thanks
<holstein> i have one of those 1mb partitions.. for secure boot
<holstein> i didnt put it on the hard drive that i installed. but, i had to mess with the bios settings a bit.. i used automatic partitioning
<xubuntu04w> getting the notification that "efi boot partition" is need (at least 35mb in size)
<xubuntu04w> *is needed
<xubuntu04w> In order to run boot loader code
<knome> then create one :)
<xubuntu04w> will do
<xubuntu04w> But why is that needed
<knome> it's a long story, but shortly, because major companies want to make sure "unsafe" OSes aren't ran...
<xubuntu04w> ok thanks
<xubuntu04w> So choose "reserved for BIOS boot area" under "use as"?
<knome> i believe so
<knome> the uefi stuff i linked to might confirm that
<xubuntu04w> Logical or primary type? also, for location: "beginning of this space" or "end of this space"?
<xubuntu04w> I booted in BIOS mode which seems to be the problem
<xubuntu04w> Or rather, booted directly from bios
<knome> needs to be at the beginning of the drive
<knome> and i guess that makes it primary type..
<xubuntu04w> cool
<holstein> thats the little 1mb partition
<holstein> the efi boot partition. but, i worked around that with legacy bios settings, or something
<Afdal> hey real quick can someone tell me how to install proprietary drivers for my graphics card?
<Afdal> never done this on Linux before
<Afdal> GNU
<Afdal> whatever
<holstein> Afdal:
<pleia2> if they're available via standard channels in Ubuntu, you want to open the Ubuntu Software Center
<holstein> yes.. please wait..
<Afdal> I'm running an old Radeon X1600
<holstein> "Settings Manager - section "System" - Software & Updates - tab Additional Drivers."
<holstein> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<pleia2> then go to: Edit > Software Sources
<holstein> otherwise, if its "old" it may not support the newer drivers..
<Afdal> {:I
<pleia2> in the "Additional Drivers" tab it may offer something
<holstein> ^ thats the easy way..
<holstein> and, it really should be offered, if its available..
<Afdal> okay
<Afdal> thanks :3
<Afdal> gonna go give it a try
<xubuntu36w> twinview
<xubuntu36w> i want to use twinview
<xubuntu36w> anyone could tell me how to make it ?
<holstein> i use arandr, if the included tool doesnt work..
<holstein> i simply hook up the monitors and hardware, and try implementing the desktop on them..
<xubuntu36w> ok...
<xubuntu36w> thank both of you
<holstein> lol..
<puff> I have about 100 little windows that I need to kill/close, is there any easier way to do this than manually?
<xubuntu35w> I am considering replacing Ubuntu with Xubuntu. I have a small ssd laptop. I use it mostly for writing items which are then sent out on email as .pdf attachments. Can I do this ob Xubuntu starting with the default AbiWord?
<krytarik> xubuntu35w: AbiWord allows saving as PDF, yes.
<xubuntu35w> Thanks Krytarik!
<DexterF> hi. 14.04 on SSD, left the computer for a while, now want to start it, cannot boot. booted live usb stick, sees the disk alright. suspect grub frizzled. UEFI machine, how do I fix that?
<holstein> DexterF: well, if its uefi, it would have never worked.. if its a bios setting, and you didnt mess with the bios settings, that is
<holstein> DexterF: what is happening when you try and boot? what messages?
<DexterF> holstein: worked before, says it cannot find a boot dis
<DexterF> k
<GridCube> !bootrepair | tried boot repair DexterF ?
<ubottu> tried boot repair DexterF ?: Boot-Repair is a simple tool to repair frequent boot issues you may encounter in Ubuntu. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair for more info.
<holstein> literally wont hurt to confirm that grub is installed ^
<holstein> but, that is leaning toward a problem with the disk, if, it was working fine, and now is not.. that would indicate something has changed.. as in, if you did an upgrade, and "update-grub" didnt work, for some reason, or broke something.. or, the disk is failing..
<holstein> the bios shouldnt be able to randomly change.. but, if you have "left the computer for a while", maybe, there is a proceedure you were doing to select the boot on the machine
<DexterF> holstein: ok, gotta run, will dissect the error messages tomorrow and check on boot repair.
<clippng> I'm stuck with attempting to create a bootable Windows USB on Xubuntu 15.04 currently, no matter what I do, can't find a solution that works.
<clippng> UNetbootin no longer allows the choosing of NTFS USB drives, and WinUSB keeps giving errors.
<GridCube> clippng: partition the usb drive into a fat32 boot area and the rest ntfs
<clippng> Just now, I mounted the windows 7 iso and I am just dragging the files into a NTFS formatted usb
<clippng> which should work, ya?
<GridCube> i have no idea
<GridCube> but ill assume, no
<flocculant> clippng: no idea what you've tried, what you've read etc but http://onetransistor.blogspot.co.uk/2014/09/make-bootable-windows-usb-from-ubuntu.html
<neyder> hi there, how can I use dconf in 15.04 ,oultimately set global proxy ?
<neyder> i need to set firefox to use proxy, but not configuring firefox in each user of each PC
<GridCube> neyder: firefox has its own proxy settings
<GridCube> ah, you dont want to configure ff
<neyder> yeah, need global setting, so I can set for new machines and new users in machines
<GridCube> sudo mousepad /etc/environment ? add http_proxy=http://proxy:8080/
<neyder> amm
<neyder> I should try
<GridCube> but maybe that works just for one computer too?
<neyder> its ok, but need to proxy ftp https too, that command it's not enough
<GridCube> neyder: sure is
<GridCube> http://i.imgur.com/JYGC8fE.png neyder
<neyder> trying! was reading this http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/vivid/man7/dconf.7.html
<GridCube> i have no idea
<GridCube> i just used that to configure my global proxy here
<neyder> okey tranks!
<lildudespider> hello
<knome> hello
<lildudespider> hey there guys I have some qustions regarding xubuntu
#xubuntu 2015-09-09
<chasecon> list
<chasecon> anyone here who can help me with xubuntu install
<chasecon> ?
<Travis> Hello.  What is a good program to run a virtual machine?
<cfhowlett> virtualbox
<cfhowlett> !vbox
<ubottu> Virtualbox is a virtualizer for x86 and amd64 architectures. It's available in the package "virtualbox" in the !repositories, and you can download the Virtualbox Extension Pack for additional, non-Free functionality at http://virtualbox.org . Additional details can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<Travis> Thank you.
<cfhowlett> happy2help! Travis
<Travis> I am having issues running Paltalk on here.  I have to resort to a Windows VM.
<cfhowlett> no experience or idea with paltalk but setting up a windows VM is quite easy in vbox
<Travis> Wine is ok.  I am still trying to get used to it.
<cfhowlett> "ok" is about right.  wine is only an emulator and on its best day, does no promise to deliver the same performance as windows.  personally, I've found vbox to be closer to native performance than wine, but ... YMMV
<Travis> This is strange.  Firefox wouldn't allow me to adjust the Flash settings, yet Chromium would.
<Hund> Alt-tab opens the same list of applications on all my screens. How do I change it so it just appear on one monitor?
<auscompgeek> Hund: you might find something in the window manager settings, but I wouldn't remember whether such a setting exists
<Hund> auscompgeek: I have looked everywhere. :P
<Rhino_Crash> Hi there, running xubuntu and xpra. Xpra is taking 100 MB for redirecting DISPLAY with the server in xfce4-terminal. Is it ok? 100 MB seems to me a lot. Any user of xpra?
<gordonjcp> Rhino_Crash: sounds about right tbh
<Rhino_Crash> gordon jcp Thank you for reply. I am new to xpra. Made these 2 for cron: @reboot xpra start :100 and @reboot export DISPLAY=:100 && /home/user/myscript.sh: myscript runs my server in terminal. When I loging to X2Go I atach xpra and see the terminal. I hope this is well.
<gordonjcp> probably
<Rhino_Crash> gordonjcp Thank you for response. I will keep it deployed then cos I must (to be able to maintain it). I was searching another ways how to connect different display running on remote but did not find any.
<gordonjcp> Rhino_Crash: what are you displaying?
<Rhino_Crash> gordonjcp There is a small sh script starting mono application - server is opensim. The xpra start :100 in task manager shows 49 MiB and some Xpra group leader shows 44 MiB
<gordonjcp> Rhino_Crash: can't you just ssh in?  Do you actually need a GUI?
<Rhino_Crash> gordonjcp Can I connect to Display 0.0 running remotely and see it running?
<Rhino_Crash> gordonjcp (by ssh)
<gordonjcp> should do, or maybe ssh X forwarding
<Rhino_Crash> gordonjcp and that is waht I was told xpra is doing for me - forwarding X
<gordonjcp> yeah
<gordonjcp> but does the thing you're running actually use X to display stuff, has it got a GUI?
<Rhino_Crash> gordonjcp People also told me that there is no way how to see running server on remote pc without that. I use X2Go client to connect to my remote desktop. I use xfce which has no big requirements
<gordonjcp> because if it doesn't just ssh in and run it from the command-line
<gordonjcp> right, lunchtime
<Rhino_Crash> gordonjcp Enjoy your lunch. I got from your responses that sticking with xpra as I have it is the only option I have and that I have set it well. The option -ssh to that I do not know how to see just that running simulator.
<auscompgeek> Rhino_Crash: you still haven't answered the question. does whatever you're running actually need an X display?
<Rhino_Crash> auscompgeek Sorry I thought I did. So: opensimulator is a mono application running in a console. You run it by mono OpenSim.exe Then the console appears where you can type commands and administer your server.
<auscompgeek> then... can't you just run that over ssh?
<auscompgeek> after all, you say it runs in a console, right?
<Rhino_Crash> auscompgeek Are you suggesting to me to get rid of xfce completely? that is not what I want. If not, how can I connect?
<auscompgeek> ssh?
<Rhino_Crash> auscompgeek you mean Putty plus see the display 0.0 - is that possible? No redirection needed?
<Rhino_Crash> auscompgeek - trying now with my test virtual pc
<auscompgeek> do you need a display?
<Rhino_Crash> auscompgeek The only thing I realy need is to see the console after pc has crashed and rebooted. Then cron wakes my simulator and i do not see it at all.
<auscompgeek> sounds like X isn't useful at all then
<Rhino_Crash> auscompgeek Because when I login back to X2Go I see nothing just the process in task manager. So if I can ssh to it, I can do some maintenance and stop it and start again later to see on my desktop. But I want to see what is happening to the server before I stop and I want to do regular shutdown, not dirty. You may be right yes. I will try to connect
<Rhino_Crash> auscompgeek I was trying to way how to just switch displays but I found no help
<auscompgeek> one does not simply switch displays over a remote connection
<Rhino_Crash> auscompgeek Yes that is probably sad true I got already from others :/ Still you are helpful making this clear to me.
<Rhino_Crash> uscompgeek - I logged using Putty to my IP, port 22. What I see is only black screen.
<Rhino_Crash> auscompgeek How should I connect to the process?
<auscompgeek> run it in screen
<Rhino_Crash> Well, so you mean screen will require less MiB than xpra, is this the point?
<gordonjcp> Rhino_Crash: yes, running X on a server is madness
<Rhino_Crash> OK Guys. What I can do is try to start crashed pc with a screen session by cron on reboot,  instead of xpra. Then I can ssh to it, do what I want and when I want it on my desktop shutdown, stop screen and save the resources. Then I expect that running screen does not take as much as running xpra. True?
<sorinb> Hello. It seems that on my computer, I don't have the network applet in the Indicator plugin. Any idea what can I do to get it back ?
<sorinb> I am running latest version, but it was an upgraded version, not a clean install
<Rhino_Crash> I got here before the suggestion not to use xpra but screen, to save memory. Then I set my cron for it but this went wrong: @reboot export DISPLAY=:0.0 && screen /home/user/folder/subfolder/script.sh - I get "/tmp/crontab.VNMMLc/crontab":0: bad minute errors in crontab file, can't install. Is someone seeing what should be the proper syntax for this cron?
<gordonjcp> woah stop
<gordonjcp> you probably don't need the DISPLAY bit, if you're not actually using an X display
<gordonjcp> and what's cron got to do with it?
<Rhino_Crash> gordonjcp I realy value your help ... That cron should start my app when suddenly rebooted and I am not knowing that. Cron starts the script which starts the server I want to ssh to it.
<gordonjcp> Rhino_Crash: I'm having trouble understanding what you mean
<gordonjcp> also what you're trying to do
<gordonjcp> cron is supposed to start things at certain times
<Rhino_Crash> godonjcp sorry - language barriere .. so steps are: 1. cron starts the monitor of my server 2. monitor wakeups server and supervises it. Problems which can occure: server crash, pc reboot. What I need - ssh to server after rebooted pc.
<gordonjcp> Rhino_Crash: yeah English isn't my first language
<Rhino_Crash> gordonjcp - no problem, my is not either ;)
<gordonjcp> okay
<gordonjcp> so there's two things you want to do - start opensim on your server on boot
<gordonjcp> and ssh from your PC to your server?
<Rhino_Crash> gordojcp sure - my opensim is solved - monitor works
<Rhino_Crash> gordonjcp Problem is I cannot maintain server cos it is on different display
<Rhino_Crash> gordonjcp (of course only when server suddenly rebootes which is my concern) It happened twice in a year but ...
<gordonjcp> okay
<gordonjcp> so someone recommended screen, I'd use tmux, but they do the same job
<gordonjcp> screen lets you create a shell and leave it running when you disconnect from it
<Rhino_Crash> gordonjcp yes and you told me it will consume less memory
<Rhino_Crash> gordonjcp than xpra
<gordonjcp> that, and if you don't need to use graphics, it uses less bandwidth
<gordonjcp> think abou tit
<gordonjcp> you're sending the letters, not pictures of the letters
<Rhino_Crash> gordonjcp I tested screen and yes working for me - ssh working for me all ok. But cron not
<gordonjcp> right
<gordonjcp> cron is probably the wrong tool for this job
<xebra> hi, I have this problem: I'd like to know the exact command used by compressing files or folders, when you right click in thunar. Suppose I create a tar archive that way, ok. But how did it create it? I compared one example with "tar -cf", it doesn't get the same result
<gordonjcp> Linux (any operating system, any at all, even Windows) is full of useful tools
<gordonjcp> you've got to get the right one
<Rhino_Crash> gordonjcp I am open to any solution of this as that is my last step I need to acomplish. Just need to be realy sure it starts when it reboots
<gordonjcp> Rhino_Crash: which version of Ubuntu are you on?
<Rhino_Crash> gordonjcp 14.04
<gordonjcp> cool
<Rhino_Crash> gordonjcp (plus xfce)
<gordonjcp> http://serverfault.com/questions/363208/best-way-to-start-a-program-at-boot-on-ubuntu-server
<Rhino_Crash> gordonjcp going there, hopefuly it will be the fix ... thank you, reading
<gordonjcp> http://opensimulator.org/wiki/Autorestart_With_Upstart
<gordonjcp> ^ that is exactly what you want
<Rhino_Crash> gordonjcp not that (second one) ... my script uses code which determnines what is happening inside simulator, not only if it runs
<gordonjcp> Rhino_Crash: well it's a good place to start
<Rhino_Crash> gordonjcp ... I see, that is for long time and yes I may go through it. But why not cron?
<gordonjcp> Rhino_Crash: because cron is for starting things at a certain time
<Rhino_Crash> gordonjcp I do not fully understand the difference @reboot @daemonstarts but one of them should cover the situation when my dedicated server reboots - or not?
<gordonjcp> Rhino_Crash: possibly
<gordonjcp> but don't hammer nails in with a screwdriver, even if it's a really heavy screwdriver
<gordonjcp> if you want to start a daemon on boot, use initscripts
<Rhino_Crash> gordonjcp - this is what I need to run after reboot: http://pastebin.com/EyNviPxX
<gordonjcp> Rhino_Crash: it looks like that is basically doing all the stuff that upstart takes care of for you
<gordonjcp> Rhino_Crash: considering the second link is actually right there on the opensim wiki, I suspect they know what they're doing
<Rhino_Crash> gordonjcp OK Your help was very appreciated. Thank you for it. I will see all options. The script I have is tested too, maybe half a year of happy usage. Just the cron I am not able to set now or to be sure I can ssh to my running open sim after it rebootes. Because that the script does for me too. Script is NOT a problem, it does what it should do. So if I can ssh to it ok, I can use it. I can even stick with xpra, but the
<Rhino_Crash> amount of memory I do not like. So upstart is for me the last option how to control opensimulator but maybe it could start my monitor or screnn session. I realy do not know yet and need to study or find anybody who will help with syntax. You did your best and I value it. :)
<gordonjcp> Rhino_Crash: well using X forwarding to control a command-line app is frankly insane :-)
<gordonjcp> and upstart is how the authors of opensim recommend you do it
<Rhino_Crash> gordonjcp There are many users and developers, I know guy who uses PHP but I do not want apache on the server. So everybody has their way, open sim are hundreds or thousand grids. I wanted something which will control my simulator from inside. Not only looking if process is there.
#xubuntu 2015-09-10
<Travis> Hello
<xubuntu37w> Can I speak on Russian here?
<Travis> I don't know what's up with Firefox in Xubuntu, but it automatically denies any flash programs the right to view my webcam.
<Travis> Chromium will allow me to adjust it so that every flash program has to ask me.
<xubuntu37w> Installer just stoped at "Creating file system ext4 for..."
<emlavern65_> Im running a dual boot with xubuntu and win xp - how to I change the default os on the startup screen ?
<emlavern65_> on the older ubuntu you edited the menulst.something file.  I dont see that file in the boot/grub directory
<emlavern65_> trusty tahr is the version I have
<bazhang> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<mariano_> I'm using xubuntu 15.04 but I would like to try kde. From what I understand, I can get kde by typing apt-get install kubuntu-desktop in the terminal. Will my installed apps be available in kde too or will I have to reinstall all of my apps in the KDE environment too? Also, will I be able to use either environment as I please?
<SonikkuAmerica> ...
<SonikkuAmerica> "He'p me! He'p me! He'p me!" /quit
<sergio-br2> firefox hangs with print, anyone with the same problem?
#xubuntu 2015-09-11
<CBenD> Hola
<CBenD> necesito algo de soporte
<CBenD> Hi, I need some support
<CBenD> can somebody help me?
<CBenD> hello?
<Unit193> Not using ESP, mine stinks.  Aka, you have to ask a question before someone can help.
<CBenD> it happends, is the videos don't shows the correct colors, what is green looks purple, bodies of people looks blue etc.
<CBenD> i installed some codecs and it continues equal
 * binaryhermit wonders if CBenD is accidentally surfing smurftube instead of youtube
 * binaryhermit doesn't have a solution to CBenD's problem
<CBenD> i don't using nothing but only the browser
<CBenD> but at download the video and play it on my pc it looks like I said
<CBenD> it doesn't happend on internet videos
<CBenD> nor youtube or anothers
<CBenD> only on locals plays
<CBenD> when I download the video
<CBenD> can somebody help me?
<CBenD> should I to use smurftube?
<Unit193> That was a joke.  You're using what version and graphics?
<CBenD> well very old
<CBenD> an integrated
<CBenD> and it is for desktop pc
<CBenD> is there the problem?
<CBenD> well anyway thanks guys
<CBenD> see you later
<gox39> hi people, I have 2 monitors connected to my  pc and as an os i have xubuntu 15.04 installed on it. during the installation xubuntu was able to boot off the cd and put the 2 monitors in mirror mode. After the installation I get on both screens a white background and a mouse as a login screen. Only when I boot off my pc with only 1 monitor attached to it I get the xubuntu login screen. After logging in I can attach my 2nd monitor to my pc witho
<ewet> hi, I just did a `tasksel install xubuntu-desktop` and `tasksel remove kubuntu-desktop` I might have borked gtk themes but I'm using the default one and it's showing no errors anywhere else but LibreOffice is looking like this: https://i.imgur.com/2atJPll.png https://i.imgur.com/DS7IBLb.png . What's going on?
<ewet> I have libreoffice-gtk install. It's looking fine when it's uninstalled.
<ewet> +ed
<ewet> no ideas?
<bazhang> tried #libreoffice yet?
<knome> ewet, can you confirm which gtk theme you are using, and also, what do you mean by "i might have borked gtk themes" ?
<ewet> I'm using Greybird and all the other Xubuntu defaults. However, I'm seeing some themes that don't usually belong  (Clearlooks-Phenix, QT-Curve) or don't work (Unity looks like Clearlooks for example)
<ewet> but LibreOffice looks largely (the black) the same no matter which theme I choose
<knome> and which xubuntu version are you using?
<ewet> Ubuntu 15.04 - Linux kubuntu-pc 3.19.0-28-generic #30-Ubuntu SMP Mon Aug 31 15:52:51 UTC 2015 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<ewet> I have no themes in either $(Home)/themes or /user/local
<knome> try the following:
<knome> install qt4-qtconfig (if not installed)
<knome> then run qtconfig-qt4
<knome> and make sure the "GUI style" dropdown box says "GTK+"
<knome> then close the qt config tool, save settings and restart libreoffice
<ewet> Nope, that wasn't it. But I found it: I had to disable `Options: View: Use OpenGL for all rendering`.
<knome> glad you found it
<ewet> strange, though ...
<ewet> thanks for you help :)
<knome> np
<knome> enjoy xubuntu
<ewet> I'll enjoy it more than the recent Kubuntu incarnation, I tell you that for a fact ...
<zetheroo> when I add a Xubuntu system to the domain I have issues with the user and groups tool
<zetheroo> with Ubuntu this issue doesn't exist
<zetheroo> can I install the user control tool in Ubuntu on Xubuntu?
<Garheade> zethroo I've never tried but in theory it should work.
<zetheroo> ok
<zetheroo> I am experiencing this same issue with Lubuntu, Xubuntu and Ubuntu MATE
<zetheroo> seems to be something in the way these distro's handle user management
<Garheade> zetheroo: I don't do much with users currently so I can only be some much help
<zetheroo> ok ;)
<malinux_> hi
<malinux_> I would like to know if it's possible to keep the icons placed on the desktop from one session to another, with xubuntu trusty?
<malinux_> sorry : I mean on the same places
<holstein> malinux_: that should be happening
<malinux_> hi holstein, here is melodie, I am doing a version for the Mali and only this detail fails to work
<Alina-M> Hello all, i just installed on my legacy machine xubuntu, but it is working pretty slow, though winXP is flying on this computer, please help me to configure it and make it flying as winXP
<malinux_> I was asked to arrange the desktop so that the icons would be grouped
<malinux_> and restored at each session at their same place incase the kids in schools would mess it up
<holstein> malinux_: oh, so, you want to *not* be able to move them?
<malinux_> this works for the first user created, but the other users created after have the same icons, just not staying at the expacted place on the desktop
<holstein> Alina-M: well, unfortunately, that can be the case, since, the hardware was likely created with windows support in mind..
<malinux_> holstein, it does not matter if they move, but they should be restored identical at each session
<malinux_> identically placed especially
<Alina-M> holstein, :-/ what can i do?
<holstein> Alina-M: i would look at the graphics drivers, and have reaslistic expecations.. this would be more like comparing windows 8 or windows 10 with current xubuntu.. which, as you know, likely dont run on the hardware
<malinux_> holstein, and it is due for this evening, I have to upload the final iso
<malinux_> because we install this week-end to more than 30 machines
<holstein> Alina-M: well, idealy, the creators of the hardware would support linux, for you.. but, since they likely dont.. try looking at your GPU drivers, and see if there is a proprietary one available..
<Alina-M> holstein, 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation NV28 [GeForce4 Ti 4200 AGP 8x] (rev a1)
<holstein> Alina-M: right.. so, there will be a proprietary driver.. "legacy" one.. ideally. look in the GUI for additional drivers, and try it
<malinux_> I copied the files from .config/xfce4|xfce4-session|Thunar and .local/share/applications to /etc/skel from where they are again copied to the homes of the users
<Alina-M> holstein, i looked there, but its empty no drivers in that list :(
<holstein> Alina-M: and, there may not be any
<malinux_> I don't know what else can be missing
<holstein> Alina-M: if nvidia is not providing support for that hardware any longer for any OS.. then, it may be, the open drivers are doing the best they can
<malinux_> in the home of the first user it all works, I can mess the icons around, remove them, they are restored the right way.
<holstein> Alina-M: what are the specs of the machine? what is lagging how?
<holstein> malinux_: well, lets say, they are "restored the way you intend"..
<malinux_> is it possible that there might be a bug ?
<cfhowlett> "possible" sure.
<malinux_> holstein, I created two more users, and the result is the same
<Alina-M> well its working laging on every aspect, from moving window from one corner to another, to launching browser, and trying to scroll mouse down, it is happening with lags, everything happening with lags :-/
<malinux_> ok never mind... :/
<malinux_> next time I'll  do Malinux on top of Bento Openbox
<holstein> Alina-M: sure.. but, what are the specs of the machine? and, what OS are you trying? xubuntu 14.04? 15.04?
<Alina-M> 15.04
<holstein> Alina-M: i might try something closer to the era of the machine
<holstein> Alina-M: what are the specs of the machine, again? i wouldnt expect newer linux kernels to support it "better"..
<Alina-M> holstein, http://pastebin.com/6FdFxxJf
<holstein> Alina-M:  i mean, how much ram? what CPU? etc.. you may just have unrealistic expecations..
<holstein> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<Alina-M> 2GB
<holstein> i always refer to that ^ and the model of my specific card.. *before* installing, i try a lot of different kernel version live
<holstein> i try the vesa driver.. etc..
<malinux_> leaving, good evenin g
<holstein> Alina-M: you can search "linux *the exact model of the PC*" and see if there are others using that machine and linux, and see what they say
<holstein> Alina-M: if you'd like to share details, id be more than happy to help you search..
<Alina-M> hmmmmm
<holstein> Alina-M: searching GeForce4 Ti 4200 AGP 8x ubuntu turns up lots of old posts
<holstein> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsVideoCardsNvidia older drivers, that, im just not sure work with modern kernels. you will have to just try it. or, simply try the vesa driver, and see if the GPU driver is lagging the desktop
<Alina-M> how to try this vesa?
<Alina-M> i never did that before
<flocculant> I had similar card a long time back - might be better supported in 14.04
<holstein> !vesa
<ubottu> vesa is the default video driver if X can't find a better one. Also see !x
<holstein> i would try 14.04 on the hardware, for sure
<Alina-M> so i download 14.04 and reinstall it now?
<holstein> as i said, you wont get better support from newer kernels.. if anything, it will phase support out for the older stuff
<holstein> Alina-M: there is not a quick-fix answer for this. the hardware creators promised you support for windows.. and, you'll be responsible for implementing other operating systems on it
<xubuntu63w> Hello room.
<flocculant> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2208523
<flocculant> Alina-M: not looking good post 12.04
<holstein> but, the vesa driver may be just fine, for most of your needs..
<Alina-M> well, i dont know the command for this vesa driver anyways
<holstein> you may also have luck with a debian stable based OS.. something more from that era
<xubuntu63w> Quick question for ya. Can any of you activate the Power Menu in LightDM with any keyboard shortcut? (It's supposed to be F12)
<holstein> Alina-M: there is no command for it.. its a configuration to use the vesa driver, and its not a fix. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1270209
<holstein> Alina-M: i will use "safe graphics mode" from boot
<holstein> i will work with live iso's as much as possible, til i learn what drivers the hardware supports best..
<xangua> xubuntu63w:  isn't supposed to be alt+F12¿
<holstein> i will try an xorg.conf forcing vesa, knowing how to undo that from tty.. not worrying about the desktop geometry, and other settings..
<xubuntu63w> So, anyone successful with the keyboard shortcut for the Power Menu in LightDM?
<xubuntu63w> Accroding to this: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/04/lightdm-gtk-greeter-1-8-4 it's supposed to be F12.
<xubuntu63w> I've tried every combination of Ctrl, Alt, Shift & F12, and nuthin'. No joy for me.
<xubuntu63w> wondering if other see the same thing I do.
<xubuntu63w> If so, this might be a (minor) bug. If not, then it's gotta be my setup, methinks.
<xubuntu63w> Although, I'm on a recently installed, stock Xubuntu 15.04 with a US keyboard & layout.
<xubuntu63w> And Alt+F4 does bring up the "Shut Down" dialog.
<flocculant> xubuntu63w: possibly a regression - that's gone through some changes since then
<xubuntu63w> flocculant & xangua: Thank you for your responses. I'll look more into it later. Gotta run now. Thanks again.
<PsynoKhi1> hi
<PsynoKhi1> I have a 32bit Xubuntu 14.04 that's become slow as molasses at e.g. reading the local apt package database, unpacking with tar
<holstein> i usually test hardware at that point, if its something that just happens, all of a sudden, and not a kernel upgrade, etc
<PsynoKhi1> the changes since the last know good states are that I installed the vivid kernel, virt-manager and 16GB extra RAM (I started with 8GB, so I expect the PAE kernel to be installed from the start), the issues do not happen on a 64bit installation I dual boot on the same HDD
<holstein> i would just try loading my last known good kernel
<PsynoKhi1> holstein, good point
<PsynoKhi1> br
<PsynoKhi1> b
<xubuntu22w> Hello
<xubuntu22w> I'm a new user, having trouble in the terminal.
<xubuntu22w> I just removed a decent amount of pre-installed software and so I'd like to run this command to remove all config files dpkg -l | grep '^rc' | awk '{print $2}' | xargs dpkg --purge
<xubuntu22w> I receive the following message after doing so "dpkg: error: requested operation requires superuser privilege"
<xubuntu22w> However, I used the sudo command to run it in terminal.
<xubuntu22w> So, using sudo, shouldn't I have superuser privileges?
<krytarik> xubuntu22w:  dpkg -l | grep '^rc' | awk '{print $2}' | xargs sudo dpkg --purge
<xubuntu22w> I'll try that
<xubuntu22w> So I had typed sudo in the wrong spot?
<krytarik> Yep.
<xubuntu22w> Okay, thank you
<xubuntu22w> Worked
<apoc_> is there a quick way to install broadcom bcm4322 wifi driver without internet connection?
<apoc_> *on the machine where the driver is needed
<holstein> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<holstein> you'll just have to get the packages somehow.. i typically just go take the machine and wire it up..
<apoc_> ok, thanks guys
<holstein> i have followed the "no internet connection" instructions, though, and it worked..
<bohu_> anyone else having problem with keyboards getting disabled in Xubuntu? Every keyboard I try stops working after a few minutes.
<bohu_> usb keyboards
<bohu_> the weird thing is they stay disabled during reboot so I can't even get into bios
<holstein> bohu_: no.. i might look at my hardware, at that point.. make sure a USB stick stays connected.. if im using a HUB, bypass it.. if i have another machine, test the USB keyboard there
<bohu_> thanx holstein
<bohu_> tried keyboard on a friend's machine so I know it works
<bohu_> google suggested enabling legacy usb support in bios. That didn't help
<holstein> likely not google making that suggestion.. but, at least thats a decent test for if the hardware works.. is it *all* usb keyboards? any other usb devices work in unexpected ways?
<bohu_> Are you suggesting I may have a flaky usb port? I'll investigate that.
<holstein> bohu_: im suggesting, the motherboard could be failing.. the USB ports.. simply the USB hardware/motherboard not supporting linux well..
<bohu_> only usb keyboards giving problems. But they were all plugged into same port
<holstein> so, its just that one port, then?
<holstein> is it a "blue" one? usb 3.0?
<bohu_> don't know. Once the keyboard stops working, moving it to another port does not re-enable the keyboard
<bohu_> could Parole have something to do with it? Each time a keyboard failed I was watching a movie in Parole.
<holstein> well, think of it this way.. its like a detective job.. and, sure.. something with VGA or who knows could crash something that breaks it..
<bohu_> hmmm....
<holstein> is that the case? only when you watch a video? it happens?
<bohu_> yes
<holstein> so.. what type of codec? is it just the one codec? etc..
<bohu_> mkv and mp4. haven't tried others.
<bohu_> maybe parole wants to manage the keyboard for some reason?
<holstein> bohu_: test the item playing in *another* player. find the trigger
<holstein> is it the codec? is it the player? etc..
<bohu_> this keyboard has lasted 30 minutes so far but haven't started Parole.
<holstein> well, its not an issue of time, then? is it?
<bohu_> Gonna wait another hour with no video play just to be sure, then try VLC, Gnome-mplayer and then Parole to see what happens
<holstein> its not "lasting". its that, you havent used the trigger, which, is either the player, or the codec? or something crashing an element.. etc..
<bohu_> the other keyboards only lasted a few minutes
<holstein> bohu_: i dont know about different keyboards
<holstein> bohu_: i say, dont do all of them at the same time
<holstein> choose one, that you can make trigger.. be prepared to reboot, and try live isos. and tail logs.. etc
<bohu_> that reminds me.. once a keyboard fails, it stays that way. Even if I boot from the Xubuntu liveDVD. But the keyboard will work on another computer.
<bohu_> That's what confuses the snot out of me...
<bohu_> is it the bios, the motherboard or something with usb ports or the media player. This might take a while to solve
<bohu_> gonna google the computer's model number and see what turns up. Be back in a bit.
<sOlar_eClips-E> hi
<knome> hello
<sOlar_eClips-E> I need help
<binaryhermit> what's wrong?
 * binaryhermit will help if he can
<sOlar_eClips-E> I am trying to install ffmpeg
<sOlar_eClips-E> and enable libmp3lame
<sOlar_eClips-E> but I don't know how
<knome> how are you trying to install ffmpeg then?
<knome> or more exactly, what is it you are actually trying to achieve?
<sOlar_eClips-E> I want to be able to record screen with x264 and libmp3lame
<knome> installing the packages ffmpeg and libmp3lame0 should get you the packages you want
<sOlar_eClips-E> yes but appa
<sOlar_eClips-E> taparently I can't install ffmpeg from terminal
<knome> or just lame
<knome> ok, why?
<sOlar_eClips-E> I found a website that explains how to compile libmp3lame
<sOlar_eClips-E> but I get errors
<knome> ookay, and why would you like to compile it?
<knome> why don't you use the packages available in the repositories?
<knome> do you know at all what you are doing?
<sOlar_eClips-E> no I'm newbie
<sOlar_eClips-E> I just followed instructions
<sOlar_eClips-E> tfrom that website
<knome> ok, then you should stick with what is available from the repositories
<knome> do you specifically need to use those encoders to record your screen, or would anything go?
<sOlar_eClips-E> I preffer to use those encoders
<knome> ok, so which application is it you want to use?
<knome> i assume you have one in mind since you have followed some instructions
<sOlar_eClips-E> firefox, gaming cube 2
<knome> no, i'm referring to the application you want to *record with*
<sOlar_eClips-E> ahh ok
<sOlar_eClips-E> directly from ffmpeg
<knome> ok... then you likely only need to install ffmpeg and lame
<knome> if you want to do that from the terminal:
<knome> sudo apt-get install ffmpeg lame
<knome> there are GUI options for recording your screen too, but if you insist on doing that from the CLI, it's your choice
<sOlar_eClips-E> how to remove ffmpeg
<sOlar_eClips-E> t?
<knome> excuse me? didn't you want to install it?
<sOlar_eClips-E> I did a ./configure to a file
<knome> ok
<knome> that's fine, doing that won't install anything yet.
<sOlar_eClips-E> and I also did a "make"
<knome> that's fine as well.
<sOlar_eClips-E> and an "Install"
<knome> ok...
<sOlar_eClips-E> but I got errors
<knome> first of all, do you still have the files you used to build and install ffmpeg?
<knome> don't delete them if you do.
<knome> next, what kind of errors were they?
<knome> you can use a pastebin to send them to the channel
<knome> !pastebin | sOlar_eClips-E
<ubottu> sOlar_eClips-E: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<sOlar_eClips-E> ok Im going to repeat the process to see which are the errors
<knome> don't - if you don't know what it is, don't do it
<sOlar_eClips-E> ok
<knome> can you post the url to the instructions you used?
<sOlar_eClips-E> sure
<knome> that will help us debug what you need to do to uninstall ffmpeg cleanly... is possible
<sOlar_eClips-E> https://trac.ffmpeg.org/wiki/How%20to%20quickly%20compile%20FFmpeg%20with%20mp3,%20aac%2B%20and%20x264
<knome> sOlar_eClips-E, ok, while i figure that out, let me remind you:
<knome> sOlar_eClips-E, the best way to install software is via the pacakge manager(s)
<sOlar_eClips-E> ok
<knome> sOlar_eClips-E, there aren't many situations when you can't do that, or the packages from the repositories do not work for you
<sOlar_eClips-E> ok
<knome> sOlar_eClips-E, furthermore, to keep your computer safe, never do anything you don't understand
<knome> especially if it involves sudo
<sOlar_eClips-E> -.-
<sOlar_eClips-E> ok
<knome> sOlar_eClips-E, ok, in the directory where you ran "make" etc
<knome> sOlar_eClips-E, run "sudo make uninstall"
<sOlar_eClips-E> ok
<knome> tell me when you are done
<sOlar_eClips-E1> sorry my I got electriciti problem
<knome> no problem
<sOlar_eClips-E1> I got get some errors while uninstalling
<knome> ok, please pastebin them
<knome> !pastebin | sOlar_eClips-E1
<ubottu> sOlar_eClips-E1: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<sOlar_eClips-E1> a@ea-enki:~/programas/lame$ sudo make uninstall
<sOlar_eClips-E1> [sudo] password for a:
<sOlar_eClips-E1> Making uninstall in mpglib
<sOlar_eClips-E1> make[1]: Entering directory '/home/a/programas/lame/mpglib'
<sOlar_eClips-E1> make[1]: Nothing to be done for 'uninstall'.
<binaryhermit> fail
<knome> maybe they also didn't read the first time and didn't run the install command with sudo.
<sOlar_eClips-E> ok
<knome> sOlar_eClips-E, ok, in the future, please pay attention to what people are telling you
<knome> sOlar_eClips-E, i told you *twice* to use a pastebin
<sOlar_eClips-E> what is a pastebin?
<knome> !pastebin | sOlar_eClips-E, pay attention to this line
<ubottu> sOlar_eClips-E, pay attention to this line: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<knome> see?
<sOlar_eClips-E> ok
<knome> sOlar_eClips-E, reading from your paste (the part what i could see), it looks like you didn't follow the instructions properly the first time either
<knome> sOlar_eClips-E, but in this case, it seems like it's good luck... i don't believe you have "installed" the make you compiled.
<sOlar_eClips-E> so what am I going to do now?
<knome> sOlar_eClips-E, you can delete the directory from within you ran "make" etc
<sOlar_eClips-E> ok
<knome> sOlar_eClips-E, now if you want to install ffmpeg and lame from the command line, run: sudo apt-get install ffmpeg lame
<sOlar_eClips-E> should I run "sudo apt-get remove --purge ffmpeg?"
<knome> no need to - that wouldn't remove the ffmpeg you compiled anyway
<sOlar_eClips-E> ok
<knome> compiling and installing software with "make install" is an unsupported way to install packages since it can't be tracked by the package managers
<knome> they simply don't know anything about the software, it's just some untracked files to them
<sOlar_eClips-E> ok
<sOlar_eClips-E> I will try sudo apt-get install ffmpeg lame x264
<knome> that sounds much better than compiling ffmpeg yourself without knowing what you are doing.
<sOlar_eClips-E> must I type a command to enable x264 and libmp3lame to be used?
<sOlar_eClips-E> like --enablelibmp3lame?
<knome> that's a compile time option.
<sOlar_eClips-E> oh I see
<knome> i would think you would have to give ffmpeg some options when you start recording the video
<knome> but i haven't done that enough to know much about it
<sOlar_eClips-E> ok
<sOlar_eClips-E> let me see if it works
<sOlar_eClips-E> it works
<sOlar_eClips-E> thanks alot
<knome> you're welcome
<knome> just remember... don't run anything you don't understand
<knome> it saves you a lot of trouble
<sOlar_eClips-E> do you now how to enhance encoding quality for minimum video bitrate and maximum videoquality?
<knome> nope.
<sOlar_eClips-E> ok
<sOlar_eClips-E> thanks
#xubuntu 2015-09-12
<sOlar_eClips-E> hi
<bazhang> try the ffmpeg channel or the handbrake channel
<sOlar_eClips-E> how to know if I have intel graphics driver intalled?
<bazhang> graphics?
<bazhang> what intel card
<sOlar_eClips-E> yes
<holstein> which intel card, sOlar_eClips-E
<sOlar_eClips-E> how to know my intel graphics card?
<holstein> i run lspci
<sOlar_eClips-E> Atom Processor D2xxx/N2xxx Integrated Graphics Controller
<holstein> try,..
<holstein> sudo lshw -C video
<holstein> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<sOlar_eClips-E> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12356785/
<sOlar_eClips-E> that's what I get
<sOlar_eClips-E> is it possible to enhance my graphic card?
<ScoDal> I'm looking for the lightest weight email client to run. I want 3 simple features: send, receive, multiple accounts. Which email client uses the least RAM footprint? I'm considering thunderbird, claws, and slypheed and am open to suggestions
<knob> Hello everyone.  A problem just started with my Xubuntu 15.04 installation.  Last night everything was working fine. I turned off the computer.  I powered it back on now, and it powers up as it should.  I get login with my username and password, and it freezes 1 second later.
<knob> I cannot move the cursor or anything like that.  I have to power-cycle the computer back.
<knob> I did apt-get update/upgrade via command line, and rebooted... yet still getting the same problem.
<knob> Any idea what could be going on?
 * m3n3chm0 nasZ ¡¡
<puff> For some reason the launcher applet used to autohide, but now it's staying visible.
<Hoioo> Hello dear Xubuntus! I installed Xubuntu yesterday and I'm wonder if you know how to disable the notification for screen brightness? I really don't need to see that indicator and it distracts me. Does anyone know how to disable that specific notification?
#xubuntu 2015-09-13
<xubuntu55w> HELP
<bekks> !ask | xubuntu55w
<ubottu> xubuntu55w: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<xubuntu55w> Will xubuntu run on my Eee pc ok, windows 7 home premium is slowing my machine and heating up
<xubuntu55w> No one?
<xubuntu55w> Will xubuntu run on my Eee pc ok, windows 7 home premium is slowing my machine and heating up
<bekks> !patience | xubuntu55w
<ubottu> xubuntu55w: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<zulema> Hi guys, can anybody give me a hand i have a doubt on unistalling windows 8 on a uefi machine and resizing xubuntu / and /home partitions
<xubuntu65w> can I upload MS access cd with xubuntu?
<holstein> upload a microsoft access CD?
<xubuntu65w> yes, well load actually - i have the cd
<cfhowlett> xubuntu65w, load it to what
<holstein> well, to be precise, nothing about linux/ubuntu/xubuntu is preventing anything, since, its all open.. but, im not clear what you are trying to do?
<xubuntu65w> to the computer that has xubuntu as the operating system
<holstein> share a microsoft installation iso with someone? i dont think MS allows you to share that..
<holstein> on the CD, there may just be simple installer files, etc. you can share those as you wish, and as the license allows..
<xubuntu65w> I'm no sharing it.  I bought the CD specifically to load on this old computer.
<cfhowlett> xubuntu65w, MAYBE in wine.  or perhaps virtualbox.
<xubuntu65w> how do i use wine, or virtual box?
<holstein> you mean, "load", as in, install.. *not* upload? then?
<xubuntu65w> yes yes - install (sorry)
<holstein> anyway, nothing is preventing microsoft from providing you with a version that runs on linux.. its all open, if they want to do that.. otherwise, i say, try the well supported alternatives.. libreoffice
<xubuntu65w> do I download libreoffice?
<holstein> xubuntu65w: libreoffice is in the distro repositories.. so, yes.. but, you dont install the same as in windows
<holstein> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibreOffice .. you can install however you install software.. search "liibreoffice" in the software center,for example..
<xubuntu65w> ok - so I find libreoffice and then go from there?
<holstein> xubuntu65w: libreoffice is a "free" alternative, that does provide native linux support
<xubuntu65w> thank you all
<rando_guy824> Hi all has anyone had trouble connecting to a WPA2 enterprise network with xubuntu?
<knome> rando_guy824, why don't ask the real question, eg. what your problem is
<rando_guy824> haha good point.
<rando_guy824> I can't connect at all to my WPA2 enterprise network with xubuntu.
<knome> can you connect to other networks?
<knome> what's your wifi device?
<rando_guy824> yep.
<knome> which xubuntu version?
<rando_guy824> ok. I'm on xubuntu 15.04, I'm not sure exactly which wireless card I have. I also tried mint which didn't work either, and I was able to connect to this network when I was running windows.
<rando_guy824> I have this laptop: http://shop.lenovo.com/us/en/laptops/thinkpad/t-series/t440s/
<rando_guy824> I'm not sure which wireless device I have.
<sergio-br2> heya
<sergio-br2> anyone knows what the closest ubuntu version to the debian jessie?
<sergio-br2> 14.04 ?
<Unit193> No. Try vivid or so.  Why do you ask?
<sergio-br2> humm, a guy trying to use ubuntu packages in the debian jessie
<sergio-br2> *from ppa
<noaudio> Hi, I have a thinkpad x201 and today I installed Xubuntu on it but I cannot get any audio to come out of the speakers
<noaudio> When I plug headphones in, I can get sound out of those just not anything from the main speakers
<HysT> y'all using any nice skins?
<HysT> or themes to be more specific :)
<knome> yes.
<Fabrice> I have a very basic question about installing Xubuntu
<Fabrice> How can you create a bootable usb drive to install it from ?
<holstein> Fabrice: i use unetbootin ..but there are many ways.. dd copy.. lots of specific tools
<holstein> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Fabrice> Thanks a lot Ifound everything I need ^-^ !
<holstein> Fabrice: cheers
#xubuntu 2016-09-12
<xubuntu45w> i need help
<glitchd> anyone know why .svg images wont diplay on icons in 16.04?
<glitchd> could it be a broken or misconfigured mime type?
<glitchd> anyone alive in here..?
<glitchd> is it possible to stop the system from switching sound devices when the screen saver activates?
<glitchd> does anyone respond to anything in here? wth?..
<glitchd> hello?
<cfhowlett> yes, you are seen.
<glitchd> lol awesome then im just being ignored
<glitchd> thats cool
<Furkiepurkie> glitchd: or the people that would have an answer to your question arent here, just wait and eventually someone will show up
<Furkiepurkie> 'arent here' as in idling/afk
<glitchd> rightright
<glitchd> just never seem to get a response to nearly anything in here
<glitchd> how can i tell ubuntu not to switch sound devices when the screen saver/screen blank activates?
<glitchd> anytime i create a new image, weather its a jpg or a png, if i save it to the desktop the icon shows a gear with line through it. but if i clear the thumnail cache and logout/in, it displays fine. what could be the problem?
<glitchd> and its specific to if i save it to the desktop, if i save it to my home folder the icon displays fine.
<Spass> glitchd: does pressing F5 on the desktop works?
<glitchd> Spass, ill check
<glitchd> Spass, wtf. yes! my god thats so much simpler
<glitchd> Spass, any idea why this happens?
<Spass> what icon theme are you using? because my guess is that gear is just a default icon for PNG and JPG in that set, or it's broken
<glitchd> elementary i believe
<glitchd> elementary xfce darker to be exact
<glitchd> i also have another problem with this icon theme that ive been trying to solve
<glitchd> here is the link to a picture of the problem https://s21.postimg.org/y6fjyipgn/Untitled.jpg
<glitchd> the pictures category shows the same broken gear as the picture files did
<glitchd> i can be fixed with a different theme, but i like this theme so id like to keep it
<Spass> yes, I tried to help you with this issue last time, but you went away
<glitchd> oh..
<glitchd> i try not to overstay my welcome in these rooms
<Spass> give me a sec, I will tell you what to do
<glitchd> Spass, thank you
<Spass> ok, first, download this icon https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B8qh4-wxxEZ7em81UWJOWmhNNDQ
<glitchd> Spass, got it
<Spass> and save it in your main home folder (/home/your_username/image-x-generic.png)
<glitchd> done
<Spass> then use this command in the terminal
<Spass> sudo cp ~/image-x-generic.png /usr/share/icons/elementary-xfce/mimes/16/
<glitchd> done
<Spass> that's it
<glitchd> wow.
<glitchd> all the typing and asking ive done, and it was that simple
<glitchd> wth..
<glitchd> dammit thank you
<Spass> np
<glitchd> care to try your hand at another problem?
<Spass> I don't know what's with that gear icons tho, I checked and I have proper PNG/JPG icons
<Spass> but... I have the same problem with Thunar refreshing
<glitchd> meh
<glitchd> no biggie
<glitchd> but that wasnt what i was gonna ask
<glitchd> lol
<Spass> I just must press F5
<Spass> the same thing is with extracting files for example, I must refresh to see the proper folder name of an extracted file
<Spass> it could be a Thunar issue in Xubuntu 16.04 but I'm not sure
<glitchd> thats what i was thinking
<glitchd> just a problem in this release
<glitchd> as each release has somekind of stupid problem lol
<glitchd> i have a question regarding hdmi sound..
<knome> glitchd, you are welcome to contribute and make sure those "stupid problems" do not slip out (:
<glitchd> knome, right on
<glitchd> knome, i help when i can
<glitchd> Spass, care to tackle this hdmi problem, maybe not a problem but a setting perhaps..
<Spass> I probably won't be a help with this, but just describe your problem here
<glitchd> ok
<Spass> maybe someone will know how to solve it
<Spass> my suggestion, when nobody replies, just minimize HexChat, and forget about it for some time, then come back and check
<glitchd> i use my 50" tv as my monitor. my sound goes to the tv speakers, however, instead of using a screensaver i just kill the screen with a script that calls dkms to kill the power to the screen. when i use this script it reverts the sound back to the laptop
<glitchd> id like the sound to stay on the tv so i can have it as background music for whatever im doing
<glitchd> even thou it doesnt display anything, thats fine
<glitchd> ouch just got cig ash in my eye..
<knome> a tv is designed to be used to output both video and audio; basically you can't turn off the connection if you want audio out
<knome> you get both
<glitchd> knome, hmmm...no way around it?
<Spass> I could be shooting blanks here, but what's your default output device in your sound preferences? this is a third tab in that settings window
<glitchd> Spass, i have selected the hdmi to be the default, but the problem persists
<glitchd> Spass, when i kill the screen it acts as if i unplugged the hdmi cable
<knome> glitchd, let me put it a different way... both signals are sent through the hdmi cable... if you tell the computer not to send any signal via hdmi, how could the audio signal get through?
<glitchd> knome, dang, that makes much more sense
<knome> you could send just black signal to the monitor... or you could buy a speaker that can take in the signal you want it to output
<knome> (i understand "buy more hardware" isn't the answer you want, but...)
<glitchd> knome, might not be the answer i was looking for, but no i understand why its happening
<knome> your tv might have an option to turn video off but keep audio on
<glitchd> knome, thank you
<glitchd> and Spass thank you also
<knome> if you are looking for a long-term solution and don't mind a smallish hardware purchase, a bluetooth speaker (given that your laptop/pc has bluetooth) could be very well worth it in the long run
<glitchd> knome, eh not enough of a problem to warrant a purchase
<glitchd> if anything i could just switch to a terminal, thats almost the same a a blank screen
<glitchd> and its funny that i just now thought of that
<glitchd> no matter=)
<glitchd> would either of you know how i could get grub to display on my tv instead of only on the laptop?
<knome> i think at that point the laptop display is always the primary display at that point, so i'm really not sure
<glitchd> heres the weird part
<glitchd> i have x86 installed on one partition and x64 installed on another. if i boot the x64 install, then reboot, grub shows on the tv, but not when i boot into and reboot from the x86 install
<glitchd> that makes me think its some setting again
<knome> did you install the other system when the external monitor was the primary one?
<glitchd> i dont believe so
<knome> anyway, you can compare the lines starting with "GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT" on /etc/default/grub
<glitchd> knome, GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash" in both files
<knome> this idea is based on http://askubuntu.com/questions/712111/forcing-grub-menu-to-external-monitor-connected-to-laptop-via-hdmi-vga
<knome> but please note that this indeed makes the laptop not show grub if you aren't connected via that port
<glitchd> wow..maybe i dont want it then
<glitchd> that could pose a problem...
<glitchd> it just seems super weird that it shows on one install but not the other
<Spass> what about this file? ~/.config/monitors.xml
<knome> i'm pretty sure it's related to the primary monitor on install time
<Spass> maybe here is the difference
<knome> grub doesn't read your /home
<glitchd> ill check that file right now
<knome> you'll just waste your time...
<Spass> I will be quiet now :)
<knome> even if grub accessed your file system, which it doesn't, it would have absolutely zero idea which /home directory it would read
<glitchd> Spass, um..that file does not exist on either install
<Spass> maybe it's nvidia related, nevermind
<Spass> stupid me
<knome> it can't be nvidia related either, as glitchd just said it's different per two installs on the same machine
<glitchd> thats why its super weird
<glitchd> 16.04.1 for both
<knome> i wouldn't say weird, it's likely just a grub configuration issue
<Spass> what I mean was a monitor.xml file is related to nvidia
<glitchd> they are essentially the same, just different archs
<knome> Spass, it isn't, but it's not related to grub either :)
<glitchd> the x86 was installed first, then the x64 if that matters
<knome> there are many configuration files that don't need to exist if the default/automatical guess is working
<Spass> I just though it may be somehow be considered when rebooting from a working system, but yeah... that thought wasn't smart
<glitchd> and now that im thinking more about it, i believe i was using the big screen when i installed the x64
<knome> there you go
<glitchd> how can i track down what to change then?
<glitchd> its not super essential, just something id like to change
<glitchd> i keep my laptop almost all the way closed and its not right next to me so i have to get up, lift the screen then select the os, its just inconvenient is all
<glitchd> and id like to change it if possible
<glitchd> if i cant, i guess ill have to wait for 16.10 to come out and reinstall while using the big screen
<knome> again, it's most likely grub configuration
<glitchd> but it seemed that both grub files were exactly the same except which partitions it was booting from
<glitchd> welp i think im done for today
<glitchd> thanks again guys
<glitchd> your help is and was much appreciated
<glitchd> ill probably be back tomorrow to try and hash this out some more
<glitchd> until then,
<glitchd> adios
<bladepipe> how to boot using a gma500 card?
<bladepipe> xubuntu crashes with a gma500 card!
#xubuntu 2016-09-13
<xuxubu> morning
<jarnos> hexchat started without menus. Any idea how to get them back?
<cfhowlett> jarnos, close it and restart from terminal.  catch any errors
<jarnos> cfhowlett, no messages in terminal
<cfhowlett> jarnos, so no menus means ... it goes straight to channel?
<jarnos> cfhowlett, it goes to autojoined channels automatically
<cfhowlett> jarnos, right.  OK, you can rename your hexchat config file and it will default to factory fresh behavior
<jarnos> cfhowlett, ok, I had to change a line to "gui_hide_menu = 0". I can then switch it off again in View menu, but the advertised key combo Ctrl+F9 does not work.
<cfhowlett> jarnos, sorry, can't help you there.
<jarnos> cfhowlett, maybe it is because Ctrl-F9 is the key shortcut for "Workspace 9" in Xfce Window Manager.
<cfhowlett> jarnos, yes, they could very easily be in conflict
<jarnos> cfhowlett, is that shortcut used in Xfce general or is it specific to Xubuntu?
<cfhowlett> well, it should be specific to xfce I would think
<cfhowlett> but changeable
<jarnos> cfhowlett, so which package should the bug report be done against?
<cfhowlett> jarnos, well, is that really a bug, though?
<cfhowlett> xfce did what xfce does.  sadly, hexchat used the came keybinding
<jarnos> cfhowlett, sadly I can not report a bug against hexchat now. (Timeout error in Launchpad)
<Furkiepurkie> I got the minimal version of xubuntu but I'm missing the printing options. Google tells me I need xfprint but I'm unable to locate that package
<jarnos> Furkiepurkie, what is minimal version of Xubuntu?
<Furkiepurkie> jarnos: https://xubuntu.org/news/introducing-xubuntu-core/
<jarnos> Furkiepurkie, would installing system-config-printer-gnome and using system-config-printer to configure?
<jarnos> do
<Furkiepurkie> I'll try that
<Furkiepurkie> nice, works perfectly
<Furkiepurkie> thanks jarnos
<czwolf> Hello still solving this situation - 3 scripts. I may not be able to do it without a simple example, please look:
<czwolf> A) terminal.sh starts a xfce4-terminal window. I want to start the execution of
<czwolf> B) myscript.sh in that terminal window any later. (Can be simple or complicated, e. g. just: echo test in it. It will end or crash.)
<czwolf> C) starter.sh is my 3rd script which triggers the execution of myscript.sh
<czwolf> What I need: 1. terminal window will NOT close & 2. terminal will keeps accepting inputs from starter.sh. Possible, how?
<knome> 'xfce4-terminal -H' keeps the terminal open even after the child process has ended
<knome> i don't understand why you are complicating this with three scripts
<knome> why do you need starter.sh?
<czwolf> knome yes but the original terminal will do nothing more. Starter.sh is triggered by some monitor, but that is another story. That monitor keeps an eye on a running process. Yes, it is the code run by myscript.sh and it is a mono application. So what I am presenting is the most simplified scenario, because I need all 3.
<knome> ok, so you want to have two terminals open, right?
<knome> the other runs myscript.sh, and if the script ends or crashes, you want to keep that terminal window opwn
<knome> *open
<knome> and the other terminal does what?
<knome> you run starter.sh in it?
<knome> for the terminal that runs myscript, just run 'xfce4-terminal -H -x myscript.sh'
<knome> you don't need another script to run the terminal
<czwolf> knome One is enough. But when the process in it stops or fails, I would like to open in the same window a new process by that 3rd script. What happens now is when I come to pc I see empty console with crashed program and a new console I know nothing about how it performed. So the idea is I would scrooll the console simply and see how many times it crashed, what were the reasons and how many times it was restarted. Cos I have more such consoles would be
<czwolf> nice to see that in one window
<knome> ok... the -H parameter lets you do that
<knome> is the idea of starter.sh to simply run myscript.sh again when it ends or crashes?
<knome> eg. you want to loop running myscript.sh?
<czwolf> knome that is solved. myscript.sh is being monitored and restarted. But not in the same console. if I want it in the same console and keep all outputs in front of my eyes I must be present when it crashes and start it there manually. Otherwise it statrs in a new console which, after being killed or crashes, leaves without trace. The program may need to be killed when it gets irresponsible so that my watchdog also does
<czwolf> So the whole idea is to alter my manual input by script input
<czwolf> script which represents my hands should be starter.sh
<czwolf> So that one console I would like to see always running
<knome> so what you basically want is to run myscript.sh on the same terminal even after it crashed?
<czwolf> the terminal did not crash, the code in it yes
<knome> yes, the script.
<czwolf> mono application in that console sometimes crashes yes
<knome> it sounds like you want a while loop in starter.sh
<czwolf> well what it does now is this:
<czwolf> mono /home/user/path/app/bin/OpenSim.exe
<czwolf> that is all
<czwolf> It opens new window
<czwolf> when it crashes, it again opens new window .... etc.
<knome> ok, so you need to figure out how to run a mono application in the same terminal you run it from.
<czwolf> exactly
<czwolf> I can do it manually but not by a script - I do not know how
<knome> how do you do it manually then?
<czwolf> I can only type it by my fingers into that console. (I can do it before my starter.sh notices that the program does not run)
<knome> so it's the exact same command you run?
<czwolf> yes, in ideal case it would be the same comand
<czwolf> now scripts starts new
<knome> i'm not talking ideal; which command are you typing when you run the script manually?
<czwolf> mono /home/user/path/app/bin/OpenSim.exe
<knome> do you compile the exe yourself?
<czwolf> no it is opensimserver
<czwolf> so manually I start directly that mono exe file
<knome> i would look in the mono documentation
<knome> but what you really want is this:
<czwolf> Well, you think I can find there info how to start a process in a sconsole with a given name?
<knome> when you run the terminal that starts your script, simply run:
<knome> xfce4-terminal -H -x starter.sh
<knome> in starter.sh, you want this:
<knome> while true; do
<knome>   # run script here
<knome> done
<knome> you need to read the mono documentation; mono starts the new terminal
<czwolf> Oh that may do the thing knome - that run script here = which script?
<knome> myscript.sh, or to be exact, just put the mono line there.
<czwolf> mono /home/user/path/app/bin/OpenSim.exe
<czwolf> this
<knome> considering myscript.sh doesn't have anything else than that line
<knome> yes, that
<czwolf> oh ... OK knome, that may solve my months of searching :) Looking if it will do. Ty
<knome> (and see, you actually only need one script, not three...)
<czwolf> knome this generates "syntax error: inexpected end of file" The content of the file is just as you said: while true; do
<czwolf> run mono /home/user/path/app/bin/OpenSim.exe
<knome> why "run"?
<knome> and you are missing the last line; "done"
<knome> (without the quotes)
<czwolf> oh ok, changing that, I thought I need to copy it whole
<knome> nope. just as you would run it in a terminal
<ircnode0> Where is default audios files in Xubuntu system?
<ircnode0> I tried to find mp3 from the root, but couldn't find any.
<ircnode0> Nevermind, found two ogg-files in Xubuntu.
<babs> hello I was wondering if I'm the only one having an issue with a non matching icon size on the elementary-xfce theme ?
<babs> specificly the gtk-disconnect.png in 32x32
<DrunkenDwarf> Hi all. The live USB for "Try Xubuntu" is formatted for testing the system, is there an easy way to get a standard install of Xubuntu (without installer and Grub "try" menu) on to a bootable usb?
<xubuntu36w> hola? :c
<leta> Hi all!
<knome> hello
<leta> I am running Xubuntu 16.04.1 and couple of things are bothering me...
<leta> First, connecting to hidden networks does not work. I have to delete it and then create it to connect again.
<leta> Second, how can I turn off bluetooth by default?
<leta> Anyone???
<Furkiepurkie> leta: bluetooth off
<Furkiepurkie> although I dont know if it makes it default as well, but I think it does
<leta> Nope, it does not..
<leta> Every time I turn the computer on, the bluetooth is on...
<knob> leta, did you google?    I remember same BT thing happening to me, and I quickly found the answer on how to turn it off on every restart.
<leta> What I found was disabling the whole bt module
<leta> In that case I could not easily enable it when I need it...
<leta> I will google it tomorrow.
<leta> Any ideas for WiFi?
<ondondil> leta: Maybe turning blueman off by default will help? https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Blueman#Configuration
<ondondil> Don't mind me if I'm wrong. I'm just a casual user ;)
#xubuntu 2016-09-14
<wtfil> hello
<Spass> hello
<wtfil> i'm looking to back up files over samba from one machine to the other
<wtfil> somewhere in the neighborhood of 150 GB
<wtfil> any advice?
<glitchd>  rsync maybe?
<glitchd> oh...he left lol
<oi> oi
<oi> eaew
<oi> my tty7 user is with a problem
<xubuntu24d> Xubuntu 16.04.1 :1386  -  grep -i "half-" /var/log/dpkg.log -  many-packeges marked "half-installed" and "half-configured" ???
<xubuntu24d> test - Xubuntu 16.04.1 :i386   https://paste.ubuntu.com/23176907/
<xubuntu24d> Xubuntu 16.04.1 :i386 - grep -i "half-" /var/log/dpkg.log - many-packages marked "half-installed" and "half-configured" - https://paste.ubuntu.com/23176907/ - help-please
<xubuntu24d> Xubuntu 16.04.1 :i386 - grep -i "half-" /var/log/dpkg.log - many-packages marked "half-installed" and "half-configured" - https://paste.ubuntu.com/23176907/ - help-please
<xubuntu24d> help-please * Xubuntu-16.04.1 :i386.iso * grep -i "half-" /var/log/dpkg.log * packages marked "half-installed" and "half-configured" * https://paste.ubuntu.com/23176907/
<xubuntu24d> quit
<xubuntu24d> exit
<jost_> Hi! Is there a netboot-image for XUbuntu
<jost_> ?
<pleia2> you just use the regular netboot iso and select Xubuntu Desktop when prompted
<pleia2> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<pleia2> ^^ that one
<jost_> pleia2: thanks!
<pleia2> you're welcome :)
<timvisher> is there any way to get xubuntu 16.04 xfce4-terminal to set its TERM to xterm-256color permanantely without doing it via my shell conf files?
<timvisher> there's an `Emulation setting` option in Preferences but when i set it to `xterm-256color` i get `*** VTE ***: Failed to load terminal capabilities from '/etc/termcap'` and the terminal is non-functional
<xubuntu02w> how can i install xubuntu
<akxwi-dave> when you load the live cd you should have an option to try or install... click the install option
<xubuntu25w> hi i am having a little trouble with a few things im new to all this kind of stuff
<akxwi-dave> what problems?
<xubuntu25w> well im trying to get a windows program to work using wine but i click on the program after installing and it does nothing it doesnt even open
<akxwi-dave> what windows program ?not all work....
<xubuntu25w> Quest text adventures i read it works in many places but i cant get it to
<tmsbrg> xubuntu25w, if you can right mouse button on the directory background and select "Open terminal here", then type "wine nameofprogram.exe" it should tell you what is going wrong
<akxwi-dave> what he said
<akxwi-dave> http://askubuntu.com/questions/65487/invoke-a-wine-installed-application-from-command-line
<tmsbrg> xubuntu25w, is it this? http://textadventures.co.uk/quest/ if you want to use it to make text adventure games you may want to try something that works natively on Linux like http://inform7.com/
<tmsbrg> haven't tried either programs though
<xubuntu25w> well there is a bata for linux that the creator made but i cant figure out what to install from the dropbox he has
<tmsbrg> bata? beta? If it's supposed to work on Linux natively you shouldn't need wine. Also if you can show a screenshot of the Dropbox directory maybe I can see what file you need to try
<xubuntu25w> how do i post a screenshot on here?
<tmsbrg> xubuntu25w, upload it somewhere and send a link
<xubuntu25w> i post the html right?
<Spass> yes
<xubuntu25w> <a href="http://i.imgur.com/OAxn25S.png">   <img src="http://imgur.com/OAxn25Sl.png" /> </a>
<xubuntu25w> also in the terminal when it asks for my password and i try to type it it wont type out at all
<tmsbrg> xubuntu25w, isn't that Github?
<tmsbrg> xubuntu25w, that's a security feature. In the terminal you don't see what you write when you write a password, not even *****
<xubuntu25w> yes i didnt realize what site it was when i said dropbox
<tmsbrg> xubuntu25w, in that case, is it public? I could check by link. There's a lot of stuff there, most of which is subdirectories, so I wouldn't know what to do myself with just that
<xubuntu25w> https://github.com/textadventures/quest
<xubuntu42i> evening
<tmsbrg> xubuntu25w, it's a C# project. You'd have to set up a development environment and compile it to try it out, not easy if you're new to it all. Maybe you can ask the creator for a build
<xubuntu25w> alright thats probably best thank you for trying though
<tmsbrg> np
<pmatulis> is it normal that my app window (say chromium-browser) gets kicked back from one workspace to another? this is ubuntu 16.04 and it's happening all the time
<knome> pmatulis, ubuntu or xubuntu?
<pmatulis> xubuntu
<pleia2> I have never seen that behavior, but do you have a sensitive touchpad or something? (if it's a laptop)
#xubuntu 2016-09-15
<pmatulis> pleia2, negative, i disable my touchpad upon boot
<ribbit_dude> sup
<ribbit_dude> neway, i have a question. I heard CYPRUSS cards are no longer supported which sucks
<ribbit_dude> is there an alternative that works? i cant find radeon anywhere in the repository
<ribbit_dude> and amdgpu is not supporting CYPRUSS cards
<ribbit_dude> CYPRUSS = 5xxx cards
<ribbit_dude> hello is this place dead? im freaking out
<bazhang> !find radeon
<ubottu> Found: libdrm-radeon1, libdrm-radeon1-dbg, xserver-xorg-video-radeon, xserver-xorg-video-radeon-dbg, xserver-xorg-video-radeon-lts-utopic, xserver-xorg-video-radeon-lts-utopic-dbg, xserver-xorg-video-radeon-lts-vivid, xserver-xorg-video-radeon-lts-vivid-dbg, xserver-xorg-video-radeon-lts-wily, xserver-xorg-video-radeon-lts-wily-dbg (and 31 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=radeon&searchon=names&suite=xenial&section=all
<xubuntu19w> I'm having issues with an infinite login loop. I've tried a number of suggested solutions online (clearing disk space, reinstalling lightdm, etc) to no avail. Is anyone available to help?
<choki> helllo xubuntu19w
<choki> xubuntu19w: did you try to login with ctrl+alt+f1?
<choki> you could use it to backup data
<akxwi-dave> xubuntu19w: following on from what choki  mentioned.. have you tried this...    https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2277509
<xubuntu19w> I am able to login through the command terminal, yes
<xubuntu19w> Logging in as a guest gives no problems, it is only when I try logging into my personal account that I encounter the infinite loop
<akxwi-dave> have you tried logging in as guest and creating another user account and see if that has the same problem..?
<xubuntu19w> The owner of .ICEauthority is root; would this be an issue? Should I change the owner to my user?
<xubuntu19w> I have not. I will try that.
<choki> lightdm has many bugs in 16.04
<akxwi-dave> yes I would chown it to your user
<xubuntu19w> I tried using gdm but ran into the same issue
<xubuntu19w> Changing the owner of . ICEauthority has allowed me to login.  Thank you!
<xubuntu19w> It seems that it is a limited version of the desktop...? Like xfce is not loaded. I am relatively new to linux, so I am not sure
<xubuntu19w> There is an 'activities' tab in the upper left corner of the desktop
<xubuntu19w> Ah, so it seems it was using GNOME. I switched the desktop environment to xfce and everything is back to normal. Thank you choki and akxwi-dave for all of the help.
<akxwi-dave> :-) glad you're back working
<xubuntu49w>  0 down vote favorite 	  I'm using Xubuntu, and when I scroll on webpages, it looks like the middle of the screen is hitting a speed bump. Or rather it's more like a single solitary wave that's stuck in place when I scroll. Same thing when I watch vidoes and there's a lot of movement on screen. I was using parole player, but tried VLC to see if it made any difference which it didn't.
<xubuntu49w> I'm using AMD gpu
#xubuntu 2016-09-16
<choki> hello :)
<xubuntu92d> i am new to this operating system. ive only used microsoft windows. i dont know how to upgrade from xfce to Xubuntu modern (or the most recently released one).
<kryyni> Hello. I have a slight problem I've tried to solve many many times.
<kryyni> I realize this is a bit of a weird thing but I'd like to make xubuntu 16.04 desktop look like that of Windows 7.
<kryyni> Googled for solutions but none seems to be working.
<xubuntu66w> I'm using Xubuntu, and when I scroll on webpages, it looks like the middle of the screen is hitting a speed bump. Or rather it's more like a single solitary wave that's stuck in place when I scroll. My computer uses an AMD ATI Radeon. Same thing when I watch vidoes and there's a lot of movement on screen. Any ideas what I can do?
<two_jays> which version do you use?
<xubuntu66w> 16.04.1. don't know where to report this bug?
<knome> xubuntu66w, try turning "smooth scrolling" off
<xubuntu66w> where can I turn it off?
<xubuntu66w> My wild guess is this bug affecting machines that runs older AMD ATI cards. I'm not the only one with this problem.
<two_jays> xubuntu66w: Try turning on the Vsync option on the composit tab in the settings app, it is under one of the window settings tabs
<xubuntu66w> window manager tweaks-compositor tab-enable display compositing, it was on, I have just turn it off, but no help either way on/off, graphics are still bad and bumpy.   However I just turn off smooth scrolling at firefox, and seems to help, no wave any more. Also no smothness...
<Bloodaxe> Hello! I'm new to Xubuntu, and I'm trying to get my PS4 controller to work with Steam. However, the controller does not get registered at all by the system (using wired controller). Could anyone help me out?
<xubuntu33d> hallo
<xubuntu33d> I want to change my opration system
<xubuntu33d> woh I can?
<Bloodaxe> you want to change from windows to Xubuntu, or the other way around?
<Spass> Bloodaxe: hi, you should try to ask at #steamlug (afair it's only for registered freenode users)
<Bloodaxe> steamlug?
<Bloodaxe> sorry for slow response btw, kind of hard keeping up with the chat when there is no sound xD
<Spass> #steamlug is a channel of a big Steam Linux Community http://steamcommunity.com/groups/steamlug
<Bloodaxe> oh ok, thank you :D
#xubuntu 2016-09-17
<newbie_> hello
<newbie_> have a few Q?
<newbie_> anyone active
<scheuri> hi all...sorry for bothering...but I have xubuntu 16.04 on a laptop...when I run music, it still does when closing the laptop (intended!), but it stops and shows me the lock screen when opening it again...how can I avoide that?
<scheuri> ah, the light-locker...sorry...I will try that one
<sector_0> hey
<sector_0> recently my computer doesn't suspend, and when it wakes up from sleep, it reports that I need to authenticate to suspend the system
<sector_0> why does this happen, and how can I fix it?
<sector_0> it was working fine about 2 weeks ago
<workstation> hello people, how can i close window tabs in taskbar ...i dont see  a   x
<workstation> the tabs has no x
<workstation> in xubuntu
<workstation> i dont want always right click
<workstation> to close tabs
<mrkramps> workstation, in window buttons setting you can set a middle mouse button action to close windows
<workstation> mrkamps...i know that,but why the tabs has no x as in firefox
<workstation> always middle click nerves me
<GeekDude> Copying large files to an external device, such as a FAT32 flash drive or a NFS share performs very oddly. It very quickly shoots up to a high value, then hangs for several minutes, then shoots up higher, then hangs, etc
<GeekDude> In this case with the NFS it seems to be jumping at ~700MB per 'chunk'
<GeekDude> then it hangs
<GeekDude> I'm under the impression that this is an effect of overzealous disk caching, though I wouldn't know how to adjust that
<xubuntu93w>  
<glitchd> xubuntu98w, hey
<glitchd> xubuntu98w, whoops, sry i thought i was in another room, adios
#xubuntu 2016-09-18
<HenkaN> Any kind soul that would like to try help me out with a network related issue on my 16.04 Xubuntu install?
<xubuntu40o> I am new to this program. I am trying to do some updates , but it keeps saying, PACKAGE SYSTEM IS BROKEN. How do I fix it.
<thomas_> hello
<Guest17828> hello
<Guest17828> any one there?
<arthur_dog> hey guys
<arthur_dog> just a question
<arthur_dog> anyone here
<arthur_dog> when i log on, my screen blanks and i have to restart my computer. can anyone help?
<arthur_dog> only when i get back on though
<arthur_dog> when i start up its fine
<arthur_dog> hello
<guiverc> @guest88426 - you there?
<arthur_dog> yep
<arthur_dog> thats me
<guiverc> ok - assuming that's you... thanks!
<guiverc> @arthur_dog:  will have to get you to wait anyway sorry; gotta look up & remind myself what the issue was; and fix.
<arthur_dog> ok thanks for the help
<arthur_dog> ill be here
<guiverc> is it only hibernate; or sleeping too that it goes dark/blank?
<arthur_dog> its suspending
<arthur_dog> but it wakes up but doesnt show the screen
<guiverc> I forget to ask - xubuntu 14.04, 16.04 or version please?
<arthur_dog> 16.04
<arthur_dog> @guiverc u still there?
<guiverc> yep arthur_dog... searching google... as I said I recall the issue, but don't remember fix..
<arthur_dog> ok
<arthur_dog> thanks
<guiverc> you can remain in #ubuntu channel (if you'r enot already there.. in case others have suggestions or answers)...
<arthur_dog> im still there
<guiverc> glad to hear...
<guiverc> are you comfortable with the terminal (xterm/bash/gnome-terminal/xfce-terminal...)   thinking  of getting you to run a command
<arthur_dog> ye
<arthur_dog> i can do that
<arthur_dog> good ol super+t
<guiverc> open a terminal; enter the command " ps -elf |grep dm "  (quotes are for you...)  ie. list all processes; and grep (show only) the lines with "dm" (display-manager) in them.
<guiverc> can you confirm you see "/usr/sbin/lightdm" ... and not any other DM running
<guiverc> please
<arthur_dog> wait
<arthur_dog> what do you mean " are for yu
<guiverc> sorry ... the " were to make it easier for you to read; not for you to type...
<arthur_dog> what do you mean " are for yu
<arthur_dog> sorry
<arthur_dog> typo
<arthur_dog> its alright
<arthur_dog> i got it
<arthur_dog> wait a min
<arthur_dog> this is what i see 4 S root      2302     1  0  80   0 -  9656 -      11:22 ?        00:00:00 /usr/sbin/lightdm
<arthur_dog> 4 S root      2321  2302  0  80   0 - 48807 -      11:22 tty7     00:02:12 /usr/lib/xorg/Xorg -core :0 -seat seat0 -auth /var/run/lightdm/root/:0 -nolisten tcp vt7 -novtswitch
<arthur_dog> 4 S root      2667  2302  0  80   0 -  6992 -      11:22 ?        00:00:00 lightdm --session-child 12 19
<arthur_dog> 0 S thomas    5776  5761  0  80   0 -  1356 pipe_w 15:11 pts/1    00:00:00 grep --color=auto dm
<guiverc> answer was YEP... the /usr/sbin/lightdm line was what I wanted to you look for.
<arthur_dog> ok
<arthur_dog> well there you have it
<guiverc> (i'm reading...)
<guiverc> the machine you're using currently... is that the machine with the issue?
<arthur_dog> yes
<guiverc> idea as work-around:   if on wake screen remains black/blank;  try the ctrl-alt-f3 (f1, f2 or any terminal), then switch back to ctrl-alt-f7 (or f8) to gui & i'm hoping gui will return-from-dead... i'm hoping this will be a workaround; it isn't a fix.. still reading for better solution
<arthur_dog> thanks will keep in mind
<arthur_dog> i appreciate the help
<guiverc> most welcome: alas haven't achieved much yet.
<arthur_dog> you're on the road for the great
<guiverc> (did you note: ducasse said something for you on #ubuntu)
<arthur_dog> yes i see that
<guiverc> :)
<arthur_dog> ;)
<guiverc> http://xubuntu.org/news/laptop-users-fix-available-for-the-black-screen-on-unlock-bug/
<guiverc> note: its primarily geared to 14.04 issue; you're not running 14.04
<arthur_dog> thanks
<guiverc> just may be worth a look!  (i'm still reading)
<arthur_dog> ill have a look too
<arthur_dog> no light locker settings in 16.04
<guiverc> ok.. sorry for (i forget the right idiom... false trail; something about ducks/goose..)
<arthur_dog> ?
<guiverc> (if english isn't you first language - i'll have completely lost you - so sorry!)
<arthur_dog> it is
<arthur_dog> just im from aust
<arthur_dog> or you might be too
<guiverc> (i could have just lost you in it was a saying decades ago; & you're too young... i'm in melbourne!)
<arthur_dog> perth
<arthur_dog> but hey
<arthur_dog> sound familiar though
<arthur_dog> *sounds
<arthur_dog> anyway thanks for the help, really appreciate it
<guiverc> sorry I remember reading about this months?? back.. but have forgotten, and can't find anything...
<guiverc> i'll be around next 30 mins; will keep looking
<arthur_dog> thanks
<arthur_dog>  i probably will be too.
<guiverc> another suggestion i've seen online; if you can login via terminal (ctrl-alt-f2 for example); "sudo service lightdm restart"  ... but it's really harsh workaround... it will force close (kill!) all windows/anything open on gui & cause it DM (display-manager) to restart & take you to login screen.  it's a neuclear (last-resort) type option you might want to consider... only last resort...
<arthur_dog> ok
<guiverc> wild goose chase ... I think was phrase/idiom I was trying to say.
<arthur_dog> thats familiar
<arthur_dog> we all know that one
<guiverc> i'd send you on a wild goose chase (incorrectly in error)
<arthur_dog> i understand
<arthur_dog> ok
<arthur_dog> also what is going on on #ubuntu
<arthur_dog> theres this weird guy who keeps coming
<bazhang> just some spammer, nothing to bother with
<arthur_dog> but why here i ask
<arthur_dog> bet not thin about it
<arthur_dog> bet=best
<arthur_dog> thin=think
<bazhang> lets get back to OS support please
<arthur_dog> OK
<arthur_dog> found anything?
<guiverc> nope... not with google... went & grabbed my x201 (thinkpad) & going to see if happens for me (xfce) as I know it has intel graphics.
<arthur_dog> ok
<arthur_dog> running xenial?
<guiverc> runs ubuntu 16.04 (yep xenial; but has XFCE, MATE, Unity DEsktops loaded)
<arthur_dog> maybe its a problem w/ xubuntu itself...
<guiverc> could be... i seem to recall it also occurring with MATE too as I stated earlier.. but not with Unity (standard ubuntu)
<arthur_dog> yeah...
<arthur_dog> i have another problem that im just going to let loose regarding the monstrosity that is gnome disks on #ubuntu
<guiverc> gnome disks problem I'd put in #ubuntu.
<arthur_dog> thats what im doing
<guiverc> :)
<guiverc> another question: what kernel are you running..  to find out type "uname -a"  (-a displays all info)    reason: a ubuntuforums.org post says it was fixed in kernel 4.4.8
<arthur_dog> ok gimme a sec
<guiverc> probably of no help... this desktop is running 4.4.0-36 and I think its up-to-date for 16.04.1
<arthur_dog> 4.4.0
<arthur_dog> ill run updater
<guiverc> if you type "lsb_release -a" it'll display some version info; [fyi: lsb==linux_standard_base]
<arthur_dog> or i might rok
<arthur_dog> waht
<arthur_dog> i didnt type that
<arthur_dog> also im 16.04.1
<arthur_dog> i might restart
<arthur_dog> soon
<guiverc> yep 16.04.1 is the latest! so you're up to date.
<arthur_dog> ok
<arthur_dog> well thats wierd
<arthur_dog> im running updater now
<arthur_dog> ok
<arthur_dog> well seem ill just reboot
<arthur_dog> bb
<arthur_dog> hi
<arthur_dog> im back
<guiverc> howdy again.
<arthur_dog> just did a reboot
<arthur_dog> ill see if it does it again.
<guiverc> other thing reading online... size of swap.space...   online says it should be ramsize+1gb at minimum; otherwise that can create issues like what you've got... what is your ramsize; and size of swapspace (ie. where it has to write the hibernate ram to)?
<bazhang> arthur_dog, please dont crosspost this in multiple ubuntu channels
<guiverc> arthur_dog:  "lsblk"  may help in  viewing size of swap
<arthur_dog> im back
<arthur_dog> the things you said didnt help much
<arthur_dog> also 1gb of ram
<guiverc> you have 1GB of RAM?  what is your swap (partition) size?
<arthur_dog> actually is there a way to see how much ram i have?
<guiverc> "free" will show it & other info
<arthur_dog>  1022612mb doesnt look right
<arthur_dog> more like disk space
<guiverc> under the column under the word free; FIRST line only is memory; the second line shows ram + swap +...
<arthur_dog> 468040mb its saying...
<arthur_dog> dont believe it
<guiverc> "cat /proc/meminfo" will display sysinfo about memory...  its from where utils get info.
<guiverc> the "MemAvailable:" line looks like it applies to my ubu16.04 machine
<arthur_dog> 645468 kB is what its saying
<guiverc> "free -h" (-human) will show more human readable detail
<arthur_dog> yeah i have 1 gig of ram
<guiverc> what is your swapsize; "lsblk" or "free -h" should also show it
<arthur_dog> saying 1 gb
<guiverc> when you hibernate... it has to save your RAM to disk; it saves it by default in SWAP... meaning it needs 1GB of SWAP free to hibernate correctly... if you've used any swap before you tell it to hibernate; you'll have <1GB available to write your ram into it.
<guiverc> this COULD be your problem.   my memory knowledge isn't enough to be 100% certain; but is very likely the problem you have.
<arthur_dog> well how do i fix it
<guiverc> swapsize should be > ram size
<guiverc> thinking... (reading my free)
<guiverc> an idea... before you next hibernate; you could try "sudo swapoff -a"  to turn off all swap; meaning it'll be unused by system, and available for hibernate...   then try & hibernate, restore & see if screen returns to being usable after restore...
<arthur_dog> ok
<arthur_dog> hold in a sec
<guiverc> the command "sudo swapon" will turn swap on again... with swapoff; it won't be able to write memory to swap to give it more ram; meaning machine will be slower
<guiverc> but it may help your issue (if i'm correct and its the issue)
<arthur_dog> well im going to try it.
<guiverc> to make swap larger... if you have some unused space on your HDD; I can provide some clues
<arthur_dog> shoot
<guiverc> if you don't have HDD space; you may need to shrink a partition (will take time..)
<arthur_dog> let me check
<arthur_dog> all partitioned
<guiverc> HDD space = I mean unallocated space; not as in allocated but currently not storing any files or data... yep normally we allocate all space on machines we use..
<arthur_dog> thats what i was saying
<guiverc> i've gotta go (been over 30 mins)... but SWAP is easiest partition to change; just delete & create a new partition calling it SWAP and it'll likely get used.
<arthur_dog> ok thanks. bb
<guiverc> ?
<guiverc> to change partition size; 1: BACKUP DATA in case anything goes wrong.
<guiverc> 2:  make another backup; incase of problem with step 1.
<arthur_dog> ok
<arthur_dog> go on
<guiverc> 3: boot a live image; eg. ubuntu16 or any *nix live distro; use it to shrink a partition; next to the 'swap'; delete swap partition then re-create using the old & freed space..
<guiverc> for my system, file /etc/fstab (file system table) contains the following
<guiverc> #UUID=4f59600e-1f6b-4e3a-a466-941a2168e327 none            swap    sw              0       0
<guiverc> (first line with SWAP; # @ start means its ignored anyway; pre-a change)
<guiverc> "/dev/mapper/cryptswap1 none swap sw 0 0"  is next "swap" line... this means my swap is encrypted...
<guiverc> if you're /etc/fstab makes mention of a UUID partition by label/name/"/dev/sda?" (UUID=) you need to change to reflect new position... many files won't need change at all.
<arthur_dog> ok
<guiverc> do you understand roughly ... i'm hoping you follow the idea of what i'm saying, rather than exactly as my example may not match your system.
<guiverc> key is to BACKUP, BACKUP, BACKUP.
<arthur_dog> do i use dd to do the partitioning
<guiverc> i'm on g+ if you want to ask me later; i've gotta go.  dd=datadump (as I remember it) .. fdisk is for partitioning; but i'd do it in GUI as easier.
<arthur_dog> ok
<arthur_dog> see you later
<guiverc> i just gotta go sorry.... don't follow my idea until you understand & have a clear id as to what you're doing... i'm rushing due time.
<arthur_dog> ok
<arthur_dog> well thanks bye
<guiverc> you can ask others... also ask if my "cause" actually fits!  (ie. your SWAP isn't large enough) .. its the best i've come up with.
<arthur_dog> ok
<arthur_dog> will ask
<guiverc> increasing swap size is easy... but easier for me to do, than describe how I'd do it.
<arthur_dog> thanks
<arthur_dog> really appreciate it
<arthur_dog> see you
<guiverc> most welcome; sorry gotta go now... see you another day!  (I'm Chris)
<arthur_dog> Se you Chris (im Thomas)
<guiverc> bfn Thomas.
<arthur_dog> bfn Chris
<guiverc> too late... but @arthur_dog..  the link I should have provided is https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2329877
<bladeplate> Hi
<bladeplate> Finally, I was able to install xubuntu on vaio vgn-p31k !
<bladeplate> The secret? well put on grub "acpi=off mem=1920mb"
<bladeplate> please share the secret:P
<arthur_dog> hey guys gnome dsks is being annoying
<cfhowlett> arthur_dog, knock it off.
<arthur_dog> no srsly
<cfhowlett> yes seriously.  stop crossposting.  stop asking about gnome in xubuntu.  gnome is not IN xubuntu.
<arthur_dog> please
<arthur_dog> i need
<arthur_dog> help
<ikonia> arthur_dog: right - lets clarify
<ikonia> state your version and problem clearly
<cfhowlett> xfburn is the default app in xubuntu.  use that.
<ikonia> no other noise
<arthur_dog> What?
<arthur_dog> i cant format a thumbdrive using xfburn
<ikonia> arthur_dog: state your ubuntu version and problem clearly
<arthur_dog> ok
<arthur_dog> hold on a sec
<arthur_dog> 16.04.1
<arthur_dog> I get this error "Error synchronizing after initial wipe: Timed out waiting for object (udisks-error-quark, 0)" when I try to format a USB pendrive.
<ikonia> arthur_dog: is this ubuntu or xubuntu to clarify
<arthur_dog> xubuntu
<ikonia> arthur_dog: ok - how are you "wiping" it
<arthur_dog> deleting each partition and then new partition
<ikonia> right, so thats not wiping it, thats destorying partitions
<ikonia> so the first thing to make sure of, is that the pen drive hasn't automounted
<ikonia> make sure none of the partitions are mounted
<arthur_dog> ive done that already
<arthur_dog> thats all good
<ikonia> so if you delete one partiton (nothing more) and apply, what happens
<arthur_dog> that error from before
<ikonia> so just deleting, not re-creating or trying to put a file system on it
<arthur_dog> look
<ikonia> just deleting one partition, and clicking apply you get that error
<arthur_dog> soory typo
<arthur_dog> yes thats correct
<ikonia> ok, eject the usb pen and put it back in and let it rescan it
<ikonia> do you see the partition you deleted before
<arthur_dog> ok
<arthur_dog> the partition is still there
<ikonia> (note eject, not just pull out)
<ikonia> arthur_dog: ok, is it a primary or extended partition you are deleting
<arthur_dog> primary
<ikonia> (how many partitions are on it)
<arthur_dog> 3
<ikonia> so if you now delete that partition and click apply, what happens
<HenkaN> Anyone else experiencing really slow internet on Xubuntu 16.04 after uppdating past few days?
<TheDcoder> Does Xubuntu have make installed by default?
<TheDcoder> The "make" command I mean :)
<knob> Hey guys... looking for a way to "move" a window to another monitor.  I have two monitors, wondering if I can create a shortcut to move the window to the "other" monitor.
<knob> I saw this: https://makandracards.com/makandra/12447-how-to-move-a-window-to-the-next-monitor-on-xfce-xubuntu
<knob> Wondering if you know of a better way?
<xlinuxusr> Does anybody inhere have a hanging console inhere after several encounters with the mouse cursor getting lost when coming out of screenlock which can be bypassed by switching to vt1 and back to vt7, doing that for a few times hangs al of my vt's
<xlinuxusr> ow i do have to mention that vt7 and deskto remain fully functional
<knob> xlinuxusr, I believe that bug still hasn't been solved...
<knob> Oddly enough, in my laptop, it happens.  vt1-->vt7 switch pops the cursor back.     Yet, in my desktop (dual monitor), the cursor does disappear.  Yet moving it to one monitor, and back to the original "main" monitor, re-appears the cursor.
<xlinuxusr> knob, thx for responding. if you refer to the cursor bug yes i know it is registered but the console hangings consurn me more actualy
<knob> Ah... ok ok.   I can't be of much help there! Sorry :)
<xlinuxusr> thats oke, it is a very vage issue which i have never seen in my 20+ years use of linux
<knob> 20+ years!  I envy you!!   I started about 2-3 years ago... and wouldn't go back every.
<knob> I do have a paid Windows10 license inside a VirtualMachine... yet I power it up around 1 or two times per year.
<xlinuxusr> oke, that sounds like fun
<xlinuxusr> yeah welk you know i don't like to breg about it to much but i started in the very early days the dawn of linux so to speak.. :-)
<xlinuxusr> i thaught best ask here first before i start to rip kernels appart again.. :P
<xlinuxusr> oh well i guess i don't have a lot of options left then....
<xlinuxusr> knob thx for trying to help, keep at it and you will learn a lot if you devote your time and efford, god knows when i was where you are now i thaught i was never gonna make it,  CHEERS MAN!  :-)
#xubuntu 2017-09-11
<JJ^4884> hey. anyone know how to reset XFCE settings to default?
<JJ^4884> Also would like to get a clock that could fit in the dock on the left side
<JJ^4884> to have the hour and minute section on top of the seconds and PM/AM sections
<foca_> Hey guys. My Xubuntu sometimes lost connection with .jps websites and when I can access them, their shows a  little weird with buttons with no text. What this could be ?
<foca_> How can I monitoring my network log to check if there are any errors happening ?
<xubuntu74d> I am new at xubuntu. Is it possible to install chrome in Xubuntu?
<sumrak> Hello!
<knome> hello
<sumrak> Есть русские?
<knome> !ru | sumrak
<ubottu> sumrak: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<sumrak> :)
<pjconnect> Hey! I have installed the latest Lubuntu, but switched to xubuntu desktop. I'm having persistent stability issues; dconf-service, update-notifier, xorg, synaptic, opera browser, craches all the time. I just can pinpoint the problem as I parse the system logs with GNOME system log, which also crashes all the time.
<pjconnect> HEy
<well_laid_lawn> pjconnect:  sure it's not a hardware issue ?
<pjconnect> I have installed the latest Lubuntu disto, but switched to xubuntu desktop. Now I have stability issues; dconf-service, xorg, update-notifier, synaptic, opera, crashes all the time. I cant troubleshoot the problem as I try to parse the system logs with GNOME system log, but it also crashes all the time. Any pointers to help me troubleshoot.
<well_laid_lawn> check the memory in the system
<pjconnect> @well_laid_lawn ; Maybe, I have an old PC, but even then, I should be able to troubleshoot the problem ; any pointers ?
<well_laid_lawn> no one else is having your issues so it's local to you
<well_laid_lawn> so use memtest or something similar to check the hardware
<well_laid_lawn> that's all I can suggest from here
<pjconnect> Ok, what's a memtest ?
<well_laid_lawn> memtest is an application to check the memory
<well_laid_lawn> !msg ubottu !memtest
<ubottu> well_laid_lawn: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<pjconnect> Just did a apt-get memtest : unable to locate memtest package
<well_laid_lawn> !find memtest
<ubottu> Found: memtest86+, memtester
<pjconnect> @well_laid_lawn seriously, I have 2gb of memory. I'm more inclined to think that I have a kernel problem, maybe a hardware problem as you say, but getting crashes or getting logout randomly, indicates me that I have some software problem
<knome> pjconnect, this isn't a common problem, so unlikely a software problem...
<knome> pjconnect, how did you "switch" to xubuntu then?
<pjconnect> Ok, I noticed that with additional drivers settings, there is an unknown device not working, it gives me a choice : "using microcode processor firmware for intel cpu's from intel-microcode (proprietary); myght this help me ?
<knome> pjconnect, no, not having this does not mean the packages you listed are breaking
<knome> pjconnect, again: how did you "switch" to xubuntu?
<pjconnect> I switched to xubuntu desktop cause I was not satisfied with Lubuntu desktop interface, and software dist. I should probably (re)install xubuntu (the complete dist). But I want to know what is the problem before doing that.
<knome> pjconnect, again: *how* did you do the switch?
<pjconnect> I downloaded and installed xfce, and selected xfce in lightdm, which also crashes. I wonder, since the lubuntu distro might not be so modular, maybe that's the problem ?
<knome> the first thing you could try is to install the xubuntu-desktop package
<pjconnect> let me check
<knome> i'm doubtful that helps in your situation, but it's an inexpensive test
<knome> if that doesn't work, i'd seriously consider checking your memory with memtest (can be found in the boot menu)
<knome> to be clear, memtest has nothing to do with the amount of memory you have vs. the amount required to run the OS
<knome> it checks whether your memory is faulty or not
<knome> the reason why memtest is hard is that it'll take time (up to hours), and it's better to run multiple "passes" (eg. check through the whole memory multiple times) to make sure it really is working; the memory can appear to work correctly on a single test
<pjconnect> Ok, I'm installing the xubuntu-desktop. Also, I noticed that I often have a dbus error in the system logs
<pjconnect> The memtest is running...
<pjconnect> Is there way to select xubuntu-desktop by default somehow, or I just have to select xfce in lightdm interface ?
<knome> select the xubuntu session
<knome> that's the main xubuntu-desktop session
<pjconnect>  Ok
<pjconnect> Well, I think that the only way to test that out, is to see how it works out. Thankx for you help. I'll be testing with both xubuntu-desktop and memtest; Thankx again.
#xubuntu 2017-09-12
<mogul> this morning I notice gthumb core dumps on my two xubuntu 16.04 boxes. am I the only one?
<mogul> It used to work so I must have updated something that made it break
<sary> mogul: that's not the case in 17.10 it runs fine here in terminal with no core dump. try to purge it and re-install.
<mogul> i tried purge/reinstall, did not help.Also i found a third machine where it is running just fine
<mogul> of course the list of installed packages is nowhere identical between the machines
<sary> are these two 16.04 fully updated! you may want to tpreform a stacktrace to catch the cuase of the crash, aslo create a new user account and see if crash remains there.
<sary> mogul: ^.
<mogul> both 16.04's are fully updated. also i already tried creating a new account which resulted the same
<mogul> i have pulled the library list using ldd and produced a MD5 of every library loaded. these lists are identical as well when comparing between a machine where gthumb works and one where it segfaults
<xthunderheartx> ARRRGH!!
<xthunderheartx> I'm having bluetooth issues that look like they are related to bluetoothd
<xthunderheartx> When the daemon starts it spews these: "Not enough free handles to register service"
<xthunderheartx> And this: "Current Time Service could not be registered"
<xthunderheartx> and this: "gatt-time-server: Input/output error (5)" ...
<xthunderheartx> etc.
<xthunderheartx> I saw some similar (exactly identical actually) complaints elsewhere.
<xthunderheartx> But the resolution suggested, "it's fixed in 16.04" obviously doesn't work as that is what I'm running.
<xthunderheartx> bluetoothctl seems to work fine.  I can see devices, pair, blah, blah.  If I fire off blueman-manager, it just puts a little tiny window up with a cancel button only.
<xthunderheartx> And just for my own sanity, if there is *anyone* listening, please wave or something so I know I'm not typing to myself
 * well_laid_lawn waves
<xthunderheartx> Thx lawn :)
<GridCube> o/
<GridCube> bluethoot is a pain
<GridCube> you have to make sure and double sure you have ALL the depends
<GridCube> and still then sometimes works sometimes it doesnt
<xthunderheartx> Yeah, I've been down similar roads with BT b4 ... like every single time I install.
<xthunderheartx> I could just hit myself in the head with a brick each time and get the same effect.
<xthunderheartx> OMG ... after installing every package in the Linux-verse having *anything* to do with bluetooth, notably the KDE stuff, it just started working.  I *hate* this kind of random shotgun engineering foo-smack !!!!
#xubuntu 2017-09-13
<xubuntu28i> hi
#xubuntu 2017-09-14
<spyke581> I have a Lenovo M PC running Xubuntu 16.04.3 as a HTPC that im trying to configure so that it plays sound through the displayport cable going to the TV. however the displayport jack does not come up as an option in pavu control. any ideas?
<Linuturk> I'm having trouble with the screen locker. It never wants to come back from a locked session. I have to switch to another tty and use loginctl to unlock the session. Is this a known issue? Is there a work around or an alternative locker I can use?
#xubuntu 2017-09-15
<xubuntu52i> hi yall
<miragemirage> hej!
<miragemirage> rus?
<pavlushka> o/
<Orioa> can someone help me ive been trying to rename a partion but it keeps coming up all capital letters after i change it i tried gparted and the disk utility
<reid82> can anyone give me a nudge in the right direction? i came back to my computer and couldn't get the lock screen to come back, i hard reset it and now after luks it goes to a blinking cursor on a black screen; i can get to a tty but i don't know what to address. i updated my packages a little bit before i stepped away so i assume that broke something
<reid82> restarting the lightdm service just bumps me back to the cursor
<reid82> also holding shift during boot doesn't get me anything
#xubuntu 2017-09-16
<xubuntu21i> hi
#xubuntu 2017-09-17
<a2575231> how can i create a ubuntu boot disk to check for virus in windows 10 partition
<redblade7> you could use system rescue cd instead
<redblade7> but unfortunately you quit
<william> Hello
<william> I am using Xubuntu and amdgpu. when i run glxgears i get Error: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual
<william> Hello is anyone hare
<well_laid_lawn> william:  what's up ?
<william> this error Error: "couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual" from glxgears
<william> that what up
<william> i am using amdgpu for opengl
<well_laid_lawn> !find libgl
<ubottu> Found: libgl1-mesa-dev, libgl1-mesa-dri, libgl1-mesa-glx, libglade2-0, libglade2-dev, libglade2.0-cil, libglade2.0-cil-dev, libglapi-mesa, libgles2-mesa, libgles2-mesa-dev (and 251 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=libgl&searchon=names&suite=zesty&section=all
<william> any other idares?
<well_laid_lawn> have you tried the nonfree drivers?
<well_laid_lawn> !amd
<ubottu> Open driver for AMD cards: amdgpu (cards >= GCN1.2 aka GCN 3rd gen), radeon (older cards). Closed drivers: amdgpu-pro (>= GCN1.2) fglrx (older cards, unsupported by AMD in 16.04+). For info on GCN levels, see https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_AMD_graphics_processing_units . For fglrx info, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/AMD
<william> yep
<william> Radeon RX 460
<well_laid_lawn> what does   lspci -kk | grep -iA3 vga   return in a terminal?
<william> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Device 5912 (rev 04)
<william> 	DeviceName:  Onboard IGD
<william> 	Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 8694
<william> 	Kernel driver in use: i915
<william> --
<william> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Baffin [Radeon RX 460] (rev cf)
<well_laid_lawn> looks like your system is using the intel graphics not the amd
<william> test
<well_laid_lawn> yep you're back
<well_laid_lawn> looks like your system is using the intel graphics not the amd
<william> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25559684/
<well_laid_lawn> your Xorg.0.log should show that the intel driver is being used, ou need to set it to use the amd one for gl afaik
<william> ok how do i do that?
<well_laid_lawn> there should be a tab in the software and updayes window for switching the card william
<william> do you mean additional drivers
<william> as it not listed
<well_laid_lawn> the amd card is not listed?
<william> when i was installing had to do it by download file for amd site as it was not list in additional Drivs
<well_laid_lawn> amd has stopped updating older drivers for the newer Xorg's. That might be your issue.
<william> sorry i am back had some internt issus
<william> still got Error: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual
<william> ok me sad
<chris_> hello
#xubuntu 2018-09-10
<pmjdebruijn> hey
<pmjdebruijn> I'm noticing behavior in Thunar, where if I open a file with the non-default application, Thunar by default seems to make that application the new default application
<pmjdebruijn> which is really annoying
<pmjdebruijn> just because I open an image once in GIMP (which takes a few seconds to load), doesnt mean I want to open every image and GIMP (and thus want to wait a few seconds to merely view it)
<pmjdebruijn> anybody a clue how I can turn that off?
<pmjdebruijn> https://forum.xfce.org/viewtopic.php?id=10952
<Babloyi> "RESOLVED: WONTFIX"
<Babloyi> so...bad luck?
<pmjdebruijn> hmmr
<pmjdebruijn> seems like an atrociously bad decision
<pmjdebruijn> for me a more or less makes Thunar unusable
<pmjdebruijn> oh wait, this behavior only happens if there isn't a clear default?
<pmjdebruijn> hmmr
<knome> you can always change the default later
<pmjdebruijn> even then it's not great default behavior
<pmjdebruijn> it means the default experience is inconsistent at best
<knome> so are you instead suggesting that a user should explicitly go set the default application every time they handle a new filetype?
<pmjdebruijn> and depends on which apps you use in general very annoying
<knome> i don't think that's very user-friendly either
<pmjdebruijn> knome: this issue only exists on xubuntu
<pmjdebruijn> (read thunar I guesS)
<pmjdebruijn> on regular ubuntu i've never even had to think about this
<pmjdebruijn> it has it's default, which are static, which I can change when I want to
<pmjdebruijn> no dynamic behavior as long as I don't remove any apps
<knome> so what if you open a new filetype you've never touched before?
<pmjdebruijn> that not the issue here
<pmjdebruijn> the issue is a constantly changing default
<knome> "this behavior only happens if there isn't a clear default"
<pmjdebruijn> for a new filetype, once could ask on the first go
<knome> how is that supposed to be interpreted?
<pmjdebruijn> knome: that me trying to interpret the bug report
<pmjdebruijn> still need to verify, if that's really the case
<pmjdebruijn> not sure if i'm hit by this issue because I replaced ristretto with eom
<n-iCe> hi
<Spass> hello n-iCe
<n-iCe> :D
<Spass> you should join #xubuntu-offtopic we're saying "hello" to each other 24/7 over there :P (and occasionally we say something more)
#xubuntu 2018-09-11
<subscious> So few ppl supporting xubuntu? weird :(
<subscious> How do I change the terminals alt+num functionality of changing tabs. it's conflicting irssi
<ondondil> there's an option to disable menu access keys in terminal preferences/advanced
<ondondil> whoops, sorry, I was wrong. It doesn't disable changing tabs with alt
<subscious> yeah. I also noticed
#xubuntu 2018-09-12
<nikolam> on fresh Teamviewer install on fresh updated xubuntu 64bit 18.04, Teamviewer constantly crashes "Status Notifier" plugin.
<nikolam> automatic xubuntu rpeort is filed and filing complain form teamviewer
<pmjdebruijn> nikolam: presumably you should ask teamviewer? since that's crashing
<Babloyi> so...I have a python script (sopel, an irc chatbot) that I definitely didn't set to start when I boot my computer, but every time I boot up, once xubuntu loads, I have an error report from sopel, and if I click cancel, sopel continues running in the background (but not properly, because the chatbot doesn't appear)
<Babloyi> and I have to kill it or whatever
<Babloyi> I don't want it to run at startup, where do I check this?
<flocculant> .config/autostart/
<pmjdebruijn> nikolam: oh wait, teamviewer itself isn't crashes actually
<pmjdebruijn> nikolam: anyhow, the bug report usually ends up in /var/crash, might be worth looking into
<nikolam> pmjdebruijn, teamviewer is NOT crashing. "Status notifier" is crashing. "Status Notifier shoudl not srash becaus eof some random app talking to it. so it is also na Xubuntu/XFCe bug
<nikolam> I reported it to teamviewer but I see notifier crashing as a serious XFCE/Xubuntu issue. Teamviewer should be crashing instead not a desktop system component...
<nikolam> an pmjdebruijn Ah I see now you have saw it.
<flocculant> nikolam: report it to bugzilla - the person who did work there is usually pretty responsive
<flocculant> also as pmjdebruijn says - is there a report in /var/crash ?
<pmjdebruijn> nikolam: yeah sorry should have read better in the first place :)
<Babloyi> there is no sopel in .config/autostart
<nikolam> :) pmjdebruijn
<flocculant> Babloyi: no idea why it's starting then - probably better to check with the devs of it
<flocculant> I notice that the first page of tutorial says it starts automatically ...
<Babloyi> :O
<Babloyi> I'm not seeing where it says that, flocc?
<Babloyi> you mean "Once you've finished the configuration tool, Sopel will automatically start, connect to the network, and join the channels you specified."?
<flocculant> Babloyi: yea
<flocculant> I'd assume that it'll keep doing that - does it have anything in it's config?
<Babloyi> I'm not sure that means it would start automatically EVERY time, I just thought it meant after you do the configuration...
<flocculant> I'm just guessin here btw
<Babloyi> lets see...
<Babloyi> nope, the config file doesn't show anything about starting automatically
<flocculant> no clue then - unless it starts as root *shrug* in which case you'd maybe want to look  at some systemd thing perhaps
<Babloyi> :(
<Babloyi> I wonder if I could just uninstall sopel and reinstall it...
<Babloyi> I could save the config
<flocculant> who knows ... I don't ;)
<Babloyi> weird
<Babloyi> Not uninstalling sopel at /usr/lib/python3/dist-packages, outside environment /usr
<Babloyi> and if I do sudo pip3 uninstall sopel, I get...
<Babloyi> The directory '/home/xxxx/.cache/pip/http' or its parent directory is not owned by the current user and the cache has been disabled. Please check the permissions and owner of that directory. If executing pip with sudo, you may want sudo's -H flag.
<Babloyi> followed by the same first message
<flocculant> mmm - good luck ;)
<Babloyi> should I try it with sudo's -H flag?
<Babloyi> will I explode something?
<flocculant> shouldn't do
<Babloyi> ohhhh
<Babloyi> wait, figured it out
<Babloyi> I had installed sopel through apt-get
<mial> hello
<mial> I'm trying to change some gtk settings but can't find a way to do it
<mial> seems like gtk-theme-config was removed
<Spass> hello mial, yes it was removed in 18.04, it had some bugs or something, check this thread - https://www.reddit.com/r/xfce/comments/9eme5g/where_has_gtkthemeconfig_gone/
<Spass> if you really need it you can try installing it from the DEB package downloaded from here - https://packages.ubuntu.com/artful/gtk-theme-config
<mial> so if I understand correctly, it's not possible to tweak theme settings anymore, I'm better off searching for a theme which doesn't need tweaking?
<Spass> you can 1) install it from DEB and try to use it, maybe it works 2) use ~/.gtkrc-2.0 and ~/.config/gtk-3.0/gtk.css config files to add your custom styles there 3) use a theme that doesn't need tweaking, if it exists ;)
<mial> got it
<mial> thanks a lot
<sarex> Hey all!
<sarex> I made my iso with linux live kit and all. Now when i boot from the usb stick. It's stuck at: syslinux 6.03 copyright (c) 1994-2014 h. Peter .... Can anyone help? Thanks :)
<brainwash> sarex: does not look like something xubuntu specific, so you probably should ask in #ubuntu
<sarex> Oh ok thanks :)
<n-iCe> hi
#xubuntu 2018-09-13
<Babloyi> what was the solution to audio crackling when discord was opened in the browser?
<knome> not usre there was a solution?
<Babloyi> checked the logs, seems you are right :(
<Babloyi> <Spass> not sure what really causes it though
<hans_> good job on the `minimal xubuntu` package thing, it now actually feels very minimalistic!  (iirc back in the 16.04 or 14.04 days, the `minimal` package included huge unnecessary packages like openoffice or libreoffice, not exactly what i'd call minimal)
<brainwash> hans_: you mean xubuntu-core?
<brainwash> I checked, and `apt depends xubuntu-core` does not list libreoffice
<Babloyi> all this "praise" for libre-office, and it just hung :D
<brainwash> hans_: ohh my bad. this particular system is not on 16.04 anymore (18.04 now).
<hans_> brainwash, i mean this installation option from the netinst installer https://i.imgur.com/x9hSELK.png , idk if that is core or not
<brainwash> ah I see
<hans_> i was not impressed by the 16.04 version of that option - but am by the 18.04 version of that option.
<brainwash> constant improvements :)
<The_Milkman> How to properly switch from /usr/bin/lxd to /snap/bin/lxd? (Installed 3.4 via snap)
#xubuntu 2018-09-14
<Babloyi> what's the task manager equivalent called? I want to add it to the panel, but none of them seem to be it
<Babloyi> never mind, found it
<Unit193> xfce4-taskmanager?
<Babloyi> yeah, it was just called task manager
<Babloyi> it just wasn't in the list of "Add to Panel" items
<Babloyi> and now trying to launch firefox after it closed for an update gives me a segfault :O
<Babloyi> gonna try restarting
<Unit193> Don't forget the eyes plugin!  One of the most important.
<Babloyi> what do they do?
<Babloyi> oh, joke :P
<Unit193> ...Watch your mouse.
<Babloyi> aaand firefox is still causing segfaults
<Babloyi> ugh
<Babloyi> reinstalled and it works now. Oh well
<Babloyi> crackling when I open discord in the browser fixed!
<Babloyi> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/PulseAudio/Troubleshooting#Glitches.2C_skips_or_crackling
<hans_> why does Xubuntu seemingly use lightdm over lxdm?
<hans_> (some years ago back in debian 8 i compared lxdm vs lightdm, 34MB ram more than lxdm on amd64..)
<hans_> (so despite the name `light`dm, lightdm is heavier than lxdm last time i checked)
<hans_> - and lxdm is made specifically for xfce
<Unit193> LXDE, actually.
<hans_> oh, derp
<hans_> ok guess that explains it
<Unit193> In theory you can use LXDM with Xfce, but it's not as configurable nor polished.
<hans_> speaking of configurable, how do i configure autologin on xubuntu?
<hans_> nvm, slight variation of this worked :)  https://askubuntu.com/a/905298/462413
<Unit193> Was gonna say, think it's something to do with adding yourself to a group and setting a config. :P
<hans_> guess there's more than 1 way, i practically just copypasted from that answer into this file which i made up, /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf.d/autologin.conf
<hans_> (didn't add anyone to any group)
<pmjdebruijn> btw, on a sidenote, isn't lxde moving to Qt? which means GTK LXDM will probably go unmaintained soon enough
<hans_> correct-ish, the gtk codebase will still be around under the old name, but the developers will move to a Qt-codebase and call it `lxqt`
<hans_> iirc
<hans_> qt will be a bit heavier than the gtk version tho...     and imo, the only thing they got going for them is "lxde is even lighter than xfce" - if that cease to be the case with lxqt then.. idk, i won't use it
<pmjdebruijn> my point being if focus shifts, nobody will care about the old lxdm codebase, most likely
<hans_> true. there's just a few lxde core devs to begin with, and they're all hyped about lxqt, so lxde will probably be abandoned yeah
<pmjdebruijn> so it's not a good horse to bet on anymore :)
<hans_> > the PIXELdesktop environment of Raspbian (the official Raspberry Pi operating system) is a highly modified version of LXDE.
<hans_> maybe that thing will live on tho
<Unit193> pmjdebruijn: I thought LXDM specifically was already unmaintained.
<pmjdebruijn> Unit193: quite possible :)
<pmjdebruijn> hans_: do note that they are a bit more desparate for low resource consumption :)
<pmjdebruijn> @rpi
<hans_> yup
<Unit193> pmjdebruijn: https://git.lxde.org/gitweb/?p=lxde/lxdm.git;a=shortlog yeah that's not looking so hot.
<hans_> single commit for 2018
<hans_> weird, appears Lubuntu 18.04 is still lxde based
<hans_> oh, Lubuntu is scheduled to switch in 18.10
<hans_> (guess they didn't want so much relatively new & untested code in a LTS?)
<hans_> hmm, weird, "find in this folder" button does nothing
<hans_> i'm guessing this button is supposed to do something? https://i.imgur.com/5DPYTeB.png
<Babloyi> isn't that the same as just typing the letters with the folder open? :D
<hans_> dpm
<hans_> don't think so
#xubuntu 2018-09-15
<rud0lf> what is an easiest way to print an image? Ristretto has no "Print" option
<rud0lf> to open it in www browser?
<rud0lf> maybe i'm missing something obvious like a print center, i'm about to buy my first printer
<diogenes_> rud0lf, try gimp
<rud0lf> oh ok, thanks
<diogenes_> but install plugin
<deskwizard> Howdy
<rud0lf> toodeloo
<deskwizard> sorry, got distracted :P
<deskwizard> I'm having issues with xRDP, I've looked around for a solution, but I can't seem to find a working one... I can connect, but all I get is a blank screen, anyone has an idea?
<deskwizard> it's on 18.04
<dreamon_> is there a keystroke I dont know. windowframe is not shown by maximizing window. if I move the windows by pressing alt + mouseclick I see its still there but after maximize its gone..
<Spass> dreamon_, check your xfwm4-tweaks-settings options, 3rd tab, "Hide frame of windows when maximized" - https://docs.xfce.org/_media/xfce/xfwm4/xfwm4-tweaks-accessibility.png
<Spass> if enabled, disable it
<diogenes_> dreamon_, is it after the famous dream in by Aerosmith?
<diogenes_> dream on*
<dreamon_> ;) no
<diogenes_> then dream until you dreams come true :)
<dreamon_> Spass, do I have to reboot. it was enabled. but it didnt changed a thing.
<Spass> dreamon_, reboot shouldn't be needed, but yeah, if it doesn't work now try to reload your session
<dreamon_> Spass, I think it works. Upper frame isnt shown, but in lower position see the frame now. think after reboot its fine. Is there a option to toggle it with a keystroke?
<Spass> dreamon_, go to that settings again, 3rd tab, I think that I pointed you to the wrong setting, look for something like "Hide window tittle when maximized"
<Spass> and enable "Hide frame of windows when maximized", sorry for that
<Spass> that screen from the official docs confused me, because it shows older version without that "hide tittle" option
<Spass> "Hide title of windows when maximized" to be exact
<dreamon_> Its like you told me.. It works.
<Spass> https://ibb.co/diyMGe
<Spass> ok, cool
<dreamon_> Spass, Very nice options. I wish I could toggle it by pressing a key. I have much more vertikal high
<Spass> dreamon_, I don't think that there's an easy way to toggle that, by you could try binding "xfconf-query" commands to some keys, that should work
<Spass> xfconf-query -c xfwm4 -p /general/titleless_maximize -s true
<Spass> xfconf-query -c xfwm4 -p /general/titleless_maximize -s false
<Spass> you could try binding those command to some keys to enable/didable that options, try in "Keyboard" settings, Appliacation Shortcuts tab
<Spass> *commands
<dreamon_> can I read out what state is now. and make a little bash that toogle state.. ?
<Spass> maybe? :) I;m not good with scripts, but "xfconf-query -c xfwm4 -p /general/titleless_maximize" command shows you the state
<dreamon_> Spass, Super. Thank you very much. Now I can do it without problems. Thanks!!
<Spass> no problem, btw probably "xfconf-query -c xfwm4 -p /general/titleless_maximize -v" is a better command to show the state
<dreamon_> Spass, pse tell me, where did you get "/general/titleless_maximize" ? I want to toggle frameless too
<Spass> dreamon_, you can see all the xfwm4 options using "xfconf-query -c xfwm4 -lv"
<Spass> "xfconf-query" shows you all the available channels
<Spass> also, there's a GUI tool for that - xfce4-settings-editor
<dreamon_>  /general/borderless_maximize → Thats it. Thank you - I learned a lot!!
<Spass> "xfconf-query -c xfwm4 -p /general/borderless_maximize -v" is probably what you're looking for
<Spass> yup :)
<deskwizard> sorry to ask again, but I was away, just in case someone new's here
<deskwizard> I'm having issues with xRDP, I've looked around for a solution, but I can't seem to find a working one... I can connect (w/ remmina), get a black screen for a (very long) while, then a less then useful error message (https://i.imgur.com/399AbBV.png), then I get the login screen enter my credentials, login as my user... then all I get is the same thing but with a light blue screen instead... anyone has a clue where I can start trying to
<deskwizard> figure that one out ?
<deskwizard> mkay, if I choose "Xvnc" as  on the login screen, it let's me in, but the rest is the same, the nearly 4min of black screen before the error message...
#xubuntu 2018-09-16
<hans_> on the login screen i write the password and press Log In, then for a second i get this screen https://i.imgur.com/2qNRBCc.png then it's a completely black screen for a second, then it's back to the login screen as if i never wrote the password nor pressed "Log In" .. how do i debug that?
<hans_> ah nvm i think i know what it is
<brainwash> hans_: and you won't tell us?
<hans_> brainwash, there's something wrong with my /home/username folder, cus root can login without problems, and when i made a new account just to test that theory, the new account can also login without problems, it's specific to my main user account - but i take it back, i still don't know *exactly* what the problem is, but i'm pretty sure it's something in /home/hans
<hans_> and where have i seen you before...
<brainwash> it does sound like this is caused by a recent change you made
<Spass> hans_, someone before had a similar problem and there was something with .Xauthority file iirc
<krytarik> (That is, might be owned by root rather than the user.)
<hans_> well whatever, i'm just reinstalling xubuntu - was used for testing a bunch of stuff without storing anything important anyway
<Spass> hans_, try renaming .Xauthority and .ICEauthority
<Wayward_Vagabond> So, I can't remember how to tell synaptic to update my os to the current version
<Wayward_Vagabond> How might I go about doing this?
<Wayward_Vagabond> On xenial right now, trying to get the current LTS
<hans_> those files probably didn't exist - what happened was that i tried to log in to the main user account once while the /home/ folder did not exist - that apparently broke *something*, because when i restored /home/ and rebooted, i couldn't log in to that specific user that had previously attempted to login without /home/ ..
<Spass> Wayward_Vagabond, use update-manager
<hans_> (i did some stuff with /home/ and forgot to restore /home/ when i was done, then tried to log in >.>)
<Wayward_Vagabond> Udate manager wants to update firefox (an update that hung on synaptic, files couldn't download for some reason), and remove some unused kernel update files
<Wayward_Vagabond> It's not mentioning a new ubuntu release- is LTS-LTS updating not supported on 18.04lts yet?
<Spass> you need to have fully upgraded system then it should show you that the newer LTS version is available, also, see here: https://itsfoss.com/upgrade-ubuntu-version/
<Wayward_Vagabond> Hmm, this firefox update may be troublesome then
<hans_> Wayward_Vagabond, i'm no expert but lts-to-lts is supported now in normal Ubuntu at least.. i'd try just: apt update; apt dist-upgrade; apt autoremove --purge; reboot; do-lts-upgrade;
<Wayward_Vagabond> I seem to recall that when xenial was released, it wasn't supported for a while
<hans_> correct, but it is now.
<Spass> Wayward_Vagabond, what error message you got after sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade?
<hans_> (for Ubuntu. idk about Xubuntu)
<Wayward_Vagabond> Ahh, update manager wants me to restart
 * Wayward_Vagabond rolls eyes
<Wayward_Vagabond> Closing some stuff, then I'll be back directly..
<CrazyLikeAFox> What do I have to hit during boot to make that screen where I can select kernel versions or memtest pop up?
<CrazyLikeAFox> went to restart, it hung with some FS errors, did an fsck and fixed em, now it just flat out stops after they finish
<CrazyLikeAFox> and isn't showing the ubuntu boot options screen
<brainwash> CrazyLikeAFox: tried to press the Shift key?
<CrazyLikeAFox> shift didn't seem to have any effect
<CrazyLikeAFox> aha, it did flash up this time
<CrazyLikeAFox> wonder what broke..
<CrazyLikeAFox> in recovery mode, it hangs trying to start networking...
#xubuntu 2019-09-09
<paintcheck> trying doing some research on this , but not having much luck.  It seems like the suspend settings in xfce4-power-manager are being ignored.  I have it set to Never - yet, every hour the thing goes to suspend
<n-iCe> paintcheck: weird, works here.
<sm0rux> Ohh... I've done something bad (probably) and now the notifications looks totally different. Very small and "ugly". Any idea what I can do to reset the nice looking notifications I used to have?
<Guest_23> I'm trying Xubuntu on a USB stick. Is there a way to save the changed I've made or will the updates I've made be wiped?
<Guest_23> (When I reboot)
<n-iCe> hi Guest_23
<n-iCe> Guest_23: https://www.lifewire.com/create-lightweight-xubuntu-linux-usb-2202083
<Guest_23> Great, I think this is just what I want to be able to do it have it persistent so the updates and changes will stay.
<Guest_23> Great, I think this is just what I want to be able to do it have it persistent so the updates and changes will stay."  Can I just create this file now while in the Xbuntu live session?
<Guest_23> the site says "Ubuntu looks for a file called casper-rw in the root partition in order to provide persistence."
<well_laid_lawn> !persistant
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<gnrp> I am always impressed by how people know *all* the commands for the bot seemingly...
<well_laid_lawn> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #xubuntu's favorite infobot. You can search my brain at https://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | General info and channels at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots | Make a clone of me, see !botclone
<sm0rux> !botclone
<ubottu> ubottu uses supybot, which is available in the main !repositories, with additional plugins that are available at https://ubottu.com/clone.html - to help out with ubottu development please join #ubuntu-bots-devel :)
<Unit193> Supybot was actually removed from the repos.
#xubuntu 2019-09-10
<DarkTrick> Bug: open application finder,  type in a search term, press down-arrow-key *once* => selection will go down *two* entries
<DarkTrick> could anyone confirm? (xubuntu 19.04)
<krytarik> DarkTrick: Well, can't repro that on v4.14.0 here anyway - and don't see any entries in the changelog that would indicate such a bug has been fixed since.
<DarkTrick> krytarik, thank you for your feedback.
<DarkTrick> seems to be like an introduced ibus bug
<DarkTrick> -like
<irgendwer4711> hi, I have a problem installing 19.10 on my amd 3700x. I tried my own linux rescue usb stick first, Linux runs. but Xubuntu installer hangs on loading screen.
<irgendwer4711> maybe I fetched an too old iso?
<irgendwer4711> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/systemd/+bug/1835809
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1835809 in systemd (Ubuntu Eoan) "AMD Ryzen 3000 series fails to boot" [High,Fix released]
<irgendwer4711> I mean 19.04
<hans_> got a VM in VMWare Player 14, running xubuntu 18.04.3 ISO running live, and i can't get copy & paste to work from VM->host after running `sudo apt install open-vm-tools open-vm-tools-desktop` , any idea how to get copy & paste to work from VM to host?
<tomreyn> irgendwer4711: non LTS releases do not usually get newer ISOs, since there are no point releases for those. there can be unsupported daily builds of those ISOs, though. alternatively, you can install ubuntu 18.04.3 LTS and either keep running it or upgrade to 19.04.
<irgendwer4711> tomreyn: yes
<irgendwer4711> I updated bios, maybe this works
<hans_> (err, it wasn't working *BEFORE* i insatlled open-vm-tools desktop either, but that has historically been the way to fix it)
<hans_> (i even think that worked in the the original 18.04 iso but not the 18.04.3 iso, even)
<irgendwer4711> hans_: did you ever try VirtualBox?
<hans_> irgendwer4711, yeah, but VMWare is way more performant =/
<irgendwer4711> hans_: I dont think so.
<irgendwer4711> you have to switch to kvm mode on VB
<irgendwer4711> for more power than that, try Xen
<hans_> irgendwer4711, WoW, Flyff, Tibia, DirectX games that easily run 20+ fps under VMWare runs 1 fps or outright crashes on VirtualBox on the same hardware (even with the "experimental" VBox graphics drivers installed)
<hans_> i can actually play DirectX-based games in VMWare, i can't in VirtualBox
<irgendwer4711> hans_: you want to play in a windows vm?
<hans_> it happens, yes.
<irgendwer4711> hans_: Didnt try that. I use Stream and Wine
<hans_> Stream?
<irgendwer4711> *steam
<irgendwer4711> and of course native linux games ^^
<hans_> anyway in my experience, the VMWare graphics drivers are over 20 times faster than the VirtualBox graphics drivers, and thus i default to VMWare~
<hans_> (for Windows guests, at least)
<irgendwer4711> thare a 3 Vbox GFX Driver
<irgendwer4711> did you select vboxsvga?
<hans_> did you say that there are 3 different Vbox graphics drivers? i've only tried the 1 shipped from Sun/Oracle on the virtualbox.org website
<irgendwer4711> you have to configure you VM
<hans_> configured? how?
<tomreyn> vbox has an option for graphics (3D) acceleration which is not enabled by default, and only works properly after installing their guest tools.
<hans_> yes, i did enable that.
<hans_> i also remember that the VBox graphics drivers could only be installed in safe-mode, and yes, i installed them in safe-mode
<tomreyn> if you want proper graphics performance in a VM you'll better use qemu / kvm with graphics pass-through, though
<hans_> tomreyn, yeah if i have a spare graphics card, pass-through would be an option. but with VMWare, i don't need that, and i don't have a spare GPU
<tomreyn> the vbox windows guest driver which can only be installed in safe mode is the old one, which doesn't get you good 3d performance.
<hans_> tomreyn, you're saying there's a new 1 that is significantly better than the old one?
<tomreyn> for some years now, yes
<hans_> nice, maybe i should try VBox again
<tomreyn> vmware player, just like vbox, is just desktop virtualization, though, can't get close to kvm.
<hans_> (has indeed been a couple of years since i compared the performance of VMWare vs VirtualBox)
<irgendwer4711> lol
<hans_> tomreyn, both VMWare and VBox uses kvm under the hood if available
<irgendwer4711> what???
<irgendwer4711> this is not correct, VB can use some pv for some devices, thats all
<tomreyn> vbox uses a fork of kvm, vmware uses their own software, i think, which is partially a license infringement on open source software.
<tomreyn> (or used to be some years ago, maybe this has changed since)
<irgendwer4711> you can switch virtualistaion mode
<hans_> irgendwer4711, https://www.virtualbox.org/manual/ch10.html
<hans_> > Oracle VM VirtualBox provides the following interfaces:
<hans_>  (...)KVM: Presents a Linux KVM hypervisor interface which is recognized by Linux kernels version 2.6.25 or later. Oracle VM VirtualBox's implementation currently supports paravirtualized clocks and SMP spinlocks. This provider is recommended for Linux guests.
<irgendwer4711> I already said that
<irgendwer4711> this is per device, but you could mix that
<irgendwer4711> but you can select pv nic oder emulated nic
<irgendwer4711> *or
<irgendwer4711> tomreyn: bios patch was good :-)
<tomreyn> those can help, especially on newer hardware like yours
<irgendwer4711> bye
<pencilandpaper> Hi, I was wondering what kernel version that Xubuntu Bionic Beaver is using at the moment, and what kernel version it started with please?
<tomreyn> pencilandpaper: do you mean the upstream kernel version or the exact debian / ubuntu package versions?
<gnrp> pencilandpaper: You can check on packages.ubuntu.org for the current version
<pencilandpaper> It came out using the 4.19 kernel I think..right tomreyn ?  But once you update the system it jumps to a upstream kernel version right?
<tomreyn> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/Support?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=18.04.x+Ubuntu+Kernel+Support+Schedule.svg
<gnrp> no, it will stay with the ubuntu/debian supplied ones
<pencilandpaper> Thanks tomreyn ..
<pencilandpaper> Ok gnrp , thanks.
<gnrp> and that, then, depends on the policy of the release you are following
<pencilandpaper> Right, I know what you mean..thanks gnrp .
<tomreyn> if you installed using an (x)ubuntu 18.04.0 or 18.04.1 ISO, major and minor kernel version will remain unmodified when you install updates, unless you choose to install an LTSE kernel
<tomreyn> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
 * gnrp is quiet now since tomreyn obviously knows much better. :P
<tomreyn> later desktop ISO releases (18.04.3 and higher) will default to the LTSE/HWE kernel.
<pencilandpaper> Ok cool.  I am using a OS that is built using the Bionic binaries, so I decided to compile the latest 4.19 kernel for it since its a LTS kernel..so I was just wondering..
<tomreyn> gnrp: i think your answers were fine. ;)
<pencilandpaper> I appreciate it, thanks. :)
<tomreyn> pencilandpaper: you're referring to LTS in the kernel.org sense. when i mentioned LTS it was in the ubuntu sense. upstream (kernel.org) kernels have different support periods (and choices for long term support) than ubuntu's.
<tomreyn> on ubuntu, there is no supported 4.19 kernel package at this time.
<pencilandpaper> Ok cool, thanks..and I actually did know that..
<tomreyn> (and, at least i personally, won't support anything but ubuntu on the ubuntu (and official flavour) channels.)
<pencilandpaper> I understand that tomreyn , it was just something that I was wondering about and you have been extremely helpful.  I appreciate it.
<tomreyn> you're welcome :)
<gnrp> Although, I'd add: Compiling your own kernel and running it is quite easy and safe. Just try it
<gnrp> ups, six seconds late
<xubuntu69w> hay admin
<xubuntu69w> why my Usb can't read on xubuntu 16.04?
<xubuntu69w> do you have solution for me?
<tomreyn> yes, but it would involve remaining connected for longer.
<sm0rux> My notifications suddenly changed the look. I guess it might be because I logged in using a xfce-session. Can it be restored to the nice look and feel it used to have?
<diogenes_> sm0rux, https://i.imgur.com/F4DAVvn.png
<Lantorax> Tommyh*s*littlegun
<sm0rux> diogenes_: Sorry, none of the selected themes make any change. Looks like https://allg.one/RgYW regardless of selected theme.
<diogenes_> sm0rux, look for any .gtkrc-2-0 files in your home dir.
<diogenes_> hidden file.
<sm0rux> No such file
<diogenes_> make sure the "save session" is disabled.
<Spass> that's not Xfce's notification, I saw that a solution to your issue is to remove some package that took control over your notification service
<Spass> unfortunately I don't remember the name and I can't find it
<ondondil> dunst?
<Spass> yeah, that was it I think
<sm0rux> diogenes_: Saved session?
<diogenes_> sm0rux, see what guys suggest.
<Spass> sm0rux, try "sudo apt remove dunst" (if you know that you don't need that)
<diogenes_> apt list --installed | grep dunst
<Spass> ondondil sent me the source, here it is - https://www.reddit.com/r/xfce/comments/cwz1io/xfce4notifyd_ugly_blue_theme_on_debian_buster/
<sm0rux> Thanks a zillion, guys! Removing dunst and a restart of my laptop and everything is back to where it used to be. <3
#xubuntu 2019-09-11
<xubuntu54w> Howdy folks. I have recently recovered a laptop that was in storage for many years. It is a Toshiba Satellite mod# p745-s4102. It currently is running xubuntu 14.04. Still works like a champ but os is out of date and no longer supported. I have made ready an iso image of xubuntu 18.04 and backed up all data. My problem is as follows. I simply
<xubuntu54w> cannot get to to boot menu for some reason. I have searched internet and various forums and have tried all of the solutions that I Have read about. I have tried holding down or repeatable key presses right at power up for all of the following keys. f1 f2 f3 and so on all the way through f12. I have tied the same thing with c key. Also with the
<xubuntu54w> shift key. Pressing the esc key does get me to gnu grub 2.02 and gives me the option to boot into xubuntu 14.04, advanced options and 2 memory test. After choosing advanced options I am given the choice of clicking on generic or recovery mode. Recovery mode does not appear to  have options that would take me to the boot menu. Also being that I am
<xubuntu54w> by no means an advanced user, I don't know what most of those options are or how to use them. This is my first ever post on any kind of forum or chat as I have always found answers by reading the manual or searching for other people with a similar issue. I was apparently able to install xubuntu on this machine before and I don't why I cant get to a
<xubuntu54w> boot menu. I have done this countless times with various distros and hardware. Completely stumped. I do understand that this may not be a xubuntu problem but any help here would be appreciated. If there is more info that I can provide, please ask. Thanks in advance.
<sm0rux> WHat have I done now? When I try to run the terminal emulator I get an error message saying "Failed to run child process" because "file or directory is missing".
<well_laid_lawn> sm0rux:  does it say which file or directory ?
<sm0rux> No. The Swedish box is like https://allg.one/ABkK
<well_laid_lawn> ok
<well_laid_lawn> the easiest way around it is to install another terminal emulator
<well_laid_lawn> and use that to reconfigure the package for the xfce4-terminal
<well_laid_lawn> sm0rux:  ↑
<sm0rux> well_laid_lawn: You mean something like "sudo apt purge --autoremove xfce4-terminal" and then "sudo apt install xfce4-terminal"?
<well_laid_lawn> sm0rux:  I'd try   dpkg-reconfigure   first
<sm0rux> I ran "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xfce4-terminal" without success...
<sm0rux> Still can't open a terminal
<Unit193> Did you remove exo-utils?
<sm0rux> Unit193: Not as far as I know :)
<Unit193> Check if it's installed?
<Unit193> Let's put this another way: Did you open 'software center' and remove 'mail'?
<sm0rux> Unit193: exo-utils is installed
<Unit193> OK, good.
<sm0rux> I tried to reinstall xfce4-terminal. Still the same problem. Will look into this tonight.
<sm0rux> Thanks a lot so far
<pentux> Hi, I'm a xubuntu user for 10 years. And I always had the same issue. When the laptop is lock and I want to unlock it and put the password I cannot. Sometimes appears a black screen with a lock icon and a text like `You will be redirected in a moment`. Sometimes is true and I'm redirected and everything is fine. But sometimes it doesn't happen and
<pentux> I'm stuck in this screen.
<pentux> Another times instead of this black screen with the lock icon, is a simple black screen. My solution is move to another tty and return to tty7 and sometimes appears the password screen, sometimes no and I'm stuck another time. The solution... reboot.
<pentux> Is there any solution for that? I know that is a known bug, but maybe there is another tricky thing that I can do to avoid the reboot? Thank you :)
<gnrp> pentux: Did you try maybe another screenocker?
<gnrp> maybe using gnome-screensaver will pull in a lot of garbage, but might solve the issue?
<Unit193> xfce4-screensaver / xscreensaver tend to have less deps.  With xscreensaver I noticed sometimes on initial 'resume' the dialog doesn't show, esc and move the mouse to make it appear.
<pentux> Yes, is an option. But the issue that I'm saying is there for years. This should be fixed or xubuntu should use by default another package. There are open issues since 2017 with the same issue. For example this one, where you can find some workarounds. https://github.com/the-cavalry/light-locker/issues/138#issuecomment-502263307
<Unit193> https://git.launchpad.net/~xubuntu-dev/ubuntu-seeds/+git/xubuntu/commit/?id=217489d90a1324b6ee94c90bee82e0e2e5cb3f84
<Spass> I'm so glad to see light-locker go, I saw sooo many user reports about issues with a blank screen after suspend
<Spass> #1 issue in bionic probably
<pentux> Thanks, good news
<xubuntu71w> I have an xubuntu on an IBM Think Pad.
<xubuntu71w> It is on a page with several files, each file when hovered over, shows a popup  which says "Type: inode/
<xubuntu71w> "Type: inode/directory type Size: 4.1 KB  Last modified: 2018-10-23 at  05:52:51 AM "  Actually the last modified date is different for each file.  The Home file is 2019-04-07 at 02:25:43 AM"
<xubuntu71w> Any ideas how I can get this to work?  The file icon has a red X on each file and for some reason they are all the same size.
<gnrp> could we not have a bot which automatically greets everyone joining with a PM that he should wait for some time before leaving?
<gnrp> I mean, the general concept "Don'T ask to ask and then hang around for a while" seems unknown to 99% of web irc users
<sm0rux> Unit193: Now at home again. Remove of xfce4-terminal, remove of the files in ~/.config/xfce4/termina and installation again of xfce4-terminal - now my laptop is back in business :)
<sm0rux> Thanks a lot for your comments this morning ^^
<xubuntu60w> Hi! I received a free desktop dell but it has xubuntu on it and I want windows, what can I do?
<n-iCe> keep xubuntu
<n-iCe> don't do mistakes
 * n-iCe laughs
<n-iCe> xubuntu60w: you need to get a Windows CD and install it.
<n-iCe> xubuntu60w: https://www.microsoft.com/es-mx/software-download/windows10ISO
<xubuntu60w> Thanks
<n-iCe> no problem
<n-iCe> you can burn it in a usb media to boot it up
<n-iCe> you can use etcher in linux to do that
<xubuntu60w> ok
#xubuntu 2019-09-12
<nuke250gm> Is #ubuntu closed to non-registered users?
<Unit193> Yeah.
<nuke250gm> Unexpected, but interesting! Thanks Unit193.
<h3173> Hello. Is QA Staging PPA a proper way to install Xfce 4.14 on Xubuntu 18.04?
<gnrp> h3173: I'd guess as proper as it gets
<h3173> gnrp: will there be any more official methods? Like backports PPA.
<brainwash> more official? that would be 19.10 and then 20.04 LTS
<brainwash> those will ship with Xfce 4.14
<sm0rux> From a panel I start a terminal window with the following command: exo-open --launch TermianlEmulator --maximize
<sm0rux> From the same panel I start WeeChat with the command "weechat" and the Run in terminal tick box marked.
<sm0rux> Is it possible to start this window maximized? Or can I start WeeChat using exo-open?
<brainwash> sm0rux: use the "xfce4-terminal" command directly
<sm0rux> Ahh, you mean like "xfce4-terminal --maximize weechat"?
<brainwash> should be -x weechat or -e weechat
<brainwash> best to check the manual page
<sm0rux> thanks a zillion, brainwash! And thanks for your help the other day!
<brainwash> you're welcome
<sm0rux> xfce4-terminal --fullscreen -x weechat was even better :) Again, thanks for pointing my nose in the right direction!
<sm0rux> brainwash: ^^
<DerekBum> Hello, I have a couple of dumb questions: 1: How safe is to install and use Xubuntu 19.10 daily build at the moment? 2: Does it just update/ugrade like any stable release? Thank you
<GridCube> DerekBum: it's not production ready and changes are being done to it regularly. If you want to do it to test and provide information about bugs and other problems you are more than encouraged tho, remember that you might not be able to use your computer if some nasty bug does shows up
<GridCube> (however rarely that might happen)
<DerekBum> Oh
<GridCube> if you want to have a stable release go with 19.04 and update whenever 19.10 shows up
<GridCube> you shouldn't have any issue whatsoever
<DerekBum> ok then, thank you very much
<GridCube> :P but if you really want to risk using 19.10 builds and provide bug reports that would be extremelly awesome as regular testers are ALWAYS needed
<DerekBum> wait a moment... does 19.04 have Xfce 4.14?
<GridCube> no idea
<DerekBum> hmm
<GridCube> probably tho
<diogenes_> 19.04 came out in April, 4.14 came out in Auguat.
<diogenes_> and besides you can alwys test here: https://distrotest.net/Xubuntu
<GridCube> https://packages.ubuntu.com/eoan/xfce4
<GridCube> Eoan will come with 4.14
<GridCube> https://packages.ubuntu.com/disco/xfce4
<GridCube> 19.04 has 4.12.5
<DerekBum> ohhh
<DerekBum> well that makes things clear
<diegoalv> Hi! Who can help me with the size of each partitions? I want to install xubuntu
<diogenes_> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Spass> diegoalv, what's the size of your disk? do you want to share it with other OS? do you care about hibernation? do you want to have / and /home separate, or do you want to install all on one partition (default behaviour)?
#xubuntu 2019-09-13
<tomo5> hello
<glitchd> anyone else experiencing the bug in vlc 3.0.8  where it launches vlc massibily oversized for the actual screen?
<diogenes_> glitchd, by default, vlc comes with this annoying option "Resize interface to video size". turn it off and resize the player to your likings.
<diogenes_> https://i.imgur.com/w3E1hxq.png
<glitchd> i can because the interface it larger than several of my screens
<glitchd> wait.. maybe i can if i hold alt and move the screen for days lol
<glitchd> and its oversized even when its not playing a video
<diogenes_> try to remove its config dir and start it with no video.
<glitchd> remove the entire ~/.config/vlc folder?
<diogenes_> yes
<diogenes_> or
<diogenes_> renamwe it
<glitchd> lol i did that earlier
<glitchd> its not even there to remove
<diogenes_> do you have the proper screen resolution btw?
<glitchd> yes
<glitchd> i was working on my last system, but i just built and setup a new pc
<diogenes_> ok if you want we could try a pythin script that will open vlc with the given size.
<glitchd> i had this problem on the last system too, so i just got an older package of vlc and used that and it fixed everything
<glitchd> but thats not helping this time for some odd reason
<glitchd> im not familiar enough with python to used it
<diogenes_> glitchd, make sure you have "save session" disabled and clear the previous sessions, that could cause the problem too.
<diogenes_> and the ythin script is quite easy, you just run the script with: python /path/to/script vlc 10 10 10 10
<diogenes_> python*
<glitchd> save session on logout is already disabled
<glitchd> geeze this is irritating
<plsrboy> hi
<diogenes_> glitchd, let me know if you wanna try that script.
<gnrp> plsrboy: hi
<glitchd> diogenes_, i think im giving up for tonight and just going to bed.
<glitchd> thx anyways..
<diogenes_> ok sleep well then.
<glitchd> adios everyone
<glitchd> thx
<plsrboy> cya
<plsrboy> well i just wanna say that i am VERY amazed what linux can do. God works in mysterious ways.
<plsrboy> im a newbie. im a neophyte, who got "acidentally" "converted" from Microsuck-ism to Lin-awesomeness
<plsrboy> it all started when my PC crashed, and i needed to recover using linux.
<plsrboy> which led to me being forced to start using linux
<plsrboy> which led to me experimenting with different distros...
<plsrboy> i might not even bother re-installing the windows OS now, excpet to use specific Apps which are Win only!...
<plsrboy> well, bye everyone
<plsrboy> +AFK+
<idopshik> how can I change my keyboard layout to US from terminal?
<idopshik> If I go by this - xfconf-query -c keyboard-layout -p /Default/XkbVariant - s us  -it work but deletes my other keymap
<idopshik> Maybe the qustrion related to the fact - xfce somehow user different keymap for each window. Where can I switch it
<GridCube> https://askubuntu.com/questions/155424/changing-tty-keyboard-layout-on-a-server
<idopshik> Oh GREAT!!! It works!!!
<RuudKuin> Hi all, looking for suggestions... Installed both Xubuntu and CentOS on two seperate netbooks, starting to learn linux sys-admin Do you know of any course/workshop to join? Maybe a good YouTube video course?
<RuudKuin> installed Xubuntu, now I need to know where to alter my keyboard, so I don't need to click the Fn-key whenever I use the right-hand side of the keyboard
<RuudKuin> Still awaiting any reply on my last question
<RuudKuin> Hi all; Had to re-enter this channel, but lost my two earlier psts here, could someone of you tell me where I can check them?
<Bashing-om> RuudKuin: Try: https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/latest/%23ubuntu.txt // Though I see no response to your last.
<RuudKuin> @Bashing-om, thx... Can I try that in here? Or do I need to take it to another window?
<Bashing-om> RuudKuin: ^^ in your browser to see the log :)
<RuudKuin> Aha, it already opened in my browser, thx again Bashing-om
<RuudKuin> Up unto 19:48, so I probably have to wait another few hours...
<Bashing-om> RuudKuin: Sure - wish I cpuld relieve some of your anxiety - but best means of learning is doing. Linux operating is very broad and no one book/source can cover it all :P
<Bashing-om> RuudKuin: "15:21 < RuudKuin> Still awaiting any reply on my last question
<Bashing-om> " there has been no response since :)
<RuudKuin> Hoped you'd say a thing like such... Already picked a video workshop to use as a starting point
<RuudKuin> Thx Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> RuudKuin: Plenty of help for specifics - take care though that the info is not outdated - linux moves very fast.
<RuudKuin> The video course is using both CentOS and Ubuntu, so it'd be a nice starting point to see the diversity in terminal use being YUM and apt-get, I guess...
<RuudKuin> About specifics... Do many of Linux-users already work with Kubernetes and/or Ansible?
<Bashing-om> RuudKuin: The Kernel is the Kernel is the Kernel - only differences in systems is the package manager, DE, and default installed apps.
<RuudKuin> hahah, thx for the extensive answer! ;-)
<RuudKuin> How did you learn from start? By book, Udemy?
<Bashing-om> RuudKuin: Kubernetes: lots of info in the back issues of UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter, i.e :https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue594 ...in the Canonical News section.
<RuudKuin> Great URL, thx!
<Bashing-om> RuudKuin: Oh Boy ! I started long before there were such things as personal computers :P
<Bashing-om> RuudKuin: Mind back in that day I attended some great schools and courses too:)
<RuudKuin> Been more or less a distro-slave myself for a few years, but never felt the urge/desire to dig deeper than the surface, being the desktop. Now I think it's time to take the deep dive
<RuudKuin> Would be great to find a school of which you speak, night-school i.e.
<RuudKuin> In northern parts of Holland they're only little or few
<RuudKuin> Night-time over here... I'm off, thx for your time and replies! G'Night Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> RuudKuin: And I came up the other way - to this time I still am not comfortable in a GUI :)
<RuudKuin> Haha! Felling silly here.. Should have started the other way round!
<RuudKuin> "FEELING silly"! I meant.   I'm a graphics designer so that's way I came from the desktop-side.
<RuudKuin> Ciao to all!
#xubuntu 2019-09-14
<glitchd> hello all, looking for a bit of help getting vlc to work correctly.
<Kumool> glitchd: use mpv instead
<Kumool> vlc is terrible
<glitchd> thanks, but id rather stick with vlc
<Kumool> vlc tries to do everything, ends up failing at everything
<Kumool> its a general rule
<Kumool> browsers as well
<glitchd> not in all the time that ive used it
<glitchd> this is the first real issue ive had
<Kumool> so whats the issue
<Kumool> ask that instead
<glitchd> it plays basically everything and is lightweight
<glitchd> lol
<glitchd> right on
<Kumool> its not lightweight
<Kumool> but hey, if you like it
<glitchd> the issue is that either it opens but doesnt show on the screen, or it opens and the interface is unusable because its super-sied on my screen.
<glitchd> *super-sized
<glitchd> actually dont even worry about it, im about to reinstall anyways, so ill deal with it when i get back to this point.
<glitchd> thx anyhow
<Kumool> super sized?
<Kumool> mmm
<glitchd> the gui is extremely oversized
<Kumool> xfce does remember window dimensions
<glitchd> so much so that i can access any of the controls, and if i go clicking around on it, it just crashes
<Kumool> have you tried resizing?
<Kumool> ah
<glitchd> yes i have, i can only resize it so small before it stops letting my resize it, but even then its wildly oversized
<glitchd> not just the window is huge, all the parts of the gui itself or rediculously huge
<glitchd> but yea im gonna reinstall and hope for a change
<glitchd> Kumool, so i figured it out
<glitchd> Kumool, its a qt annoyance basically
<glitchd> Kumool, to have it launch in the correct size and aspect ratio, i have to use this command: QT_AUTO_SCREEN_SCALE_FACTOR=0 vlc
<xubuntu84w> hi
<xubuntu84w> want help on requirements
<xubuntu84w> i want to replace fedora 9 and file, mail, print servers from a network LAN
<xubuntu84w> with Xubuntu
<xubuntu84w> I have pentium 1 GHz and 1 gb RAM machines
<xubuntu84w> hello
<xubuntu84w> \O/
<Spass> I wanted to change the text file coding from WINDOWS-1250 to UTF-8, seems like Mousepad lacks that feature?
<well_laid_lawn> Spass:  I think that would be a system wide setting not just in mousepad
<well_laid_lawn> or mousepad uses the system wide setting
<Spass> Leafpad can do that without a problem using "Save as", then I can choose a specific coding for the file
<well_laid_lawn> yes I had it wrong - it's what the file is already encoded as that counts
<Spass> it's not important, but too bad Mousepad lacks that feature, anyway, I'll use Geany (or Leafpad) for that purpose
<well_laid_lawn> I use leafpad
<well_laid_lawn> easier to set the tab width
<Spass> yeah, I was using Leafpad before, maybe I should go back
<Spass> seems like Leafpad has it's own issue on 18.04, it doesn't work with "pkexec" out of the box
<Spass> I guess I'd need to manually some policies
<diogenes_> Spass, what about: pkexec env DISPLAY=$DISPLAY XAUTHORITY=$XAUTHORITY leafpad /etc/environment
<Spass> not sure, Leafpad is no longer on my system ;) got back to Mousepad, I'll use Geany to change the file coding when needed (so not too often)
<ubu> I'm trying to learn how to get rid of systemd.
<Adab> Hello , i have installed xubuntu in my new pc (dell G3 ) , my OS did not detect my hdmi port , can any one helps me ?
<diogenes_> Adab, could you pastebin: inxi -F
<aaksjdhjasdj> Hello
<aaksjdhjasdj> Is it ohkay to switch to the development version of Xubuntu for normal usage
<aaksjdhjasdj> The packages are bit out-dated :(
<brainwash> aaksjdhjasdj: if you have to ask that, probably no
<brainwash> are you using 19.04 right now?
<brainwash> if yes, you will be able to upgrade to 19.10 in like a month
<aaksjdhjasdj> brainwash I'm using 18.04 Actually
<aaksjdhjasdj> Or else what's your usual method of getting up-to-date packages. lnstfalling build dependencies consumes a lot of space and time.
<brainwash> depends on what you want to have up-to-date
<aaksjdhjasdj> Hmm, well. text-editors and browsers atleast
<aaksjdhjasdj> Rest all can still be managed. And PPAs aren't that trustworthy right.
<brainwash> web browsers should be on the latest version anyway
<brainwash> due to security reasons
<brainwash> PPAs are managed by 3rd parties, yes
<swift110> sup folks
<swift110> Client: HexChat 2.14.2 • OS: Ubuntu "bionic" 18.04 • CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU         T5600  @ 1.83GHz (1.83GHz) • Memory: Physical: 2.9 GiB Total (1.3 GiB Free) Swap: 2.0 GiB Total (2.0 GiB Free) • Storage: 0 bytes / 0 bytes (0 bytes Free) • Uptime: 9m 20s
<brainwash> aaksjdhjasdj: however, often the developers directly offer a PPA
<aaksjdhjasdj> Some of them, and some of them don't
<brainwash> that is how it is
<aaksjdhjasdj> Anyways, I'll try out the development branch
<brainwash> good luck with that
<aaksjdhjasdj> Just was curious to know if anyone uses it as a daily driver
<brainwash> it's not my main system, but I do use it for development
<brainwash> you'll get many package updates on a daily basis
<brainwash> especially if you install a wide range of software
<brainwash> different toolkits and so on
<aaksjdhjasdj> I just try it out then.
#xubuntu 2019-09-15
<glitchd> hello all
<glitchd> has anyone had a problem with vlc in 18.04?
<rud0lf> what kind of problem do you mean?
<rud0lf> works fine to me
<glitchd> the problem is, when you open it the ui is massively over-scaled. i figured out how to fix that problem, but now i cant play videos when right clicking and selecting play with vlc.
<glitchd> it just spits out an error, but i can play the video if i open vlc directly and drag/drop the video file in the open vlc window.
<glitchd> so what i did to fix the massivily over-sized ui was to rename /usr/bin/vlc to /usr/bin/vlcc, then writing a small script named vlc that called vlcc with the specific command that fixes the over-size ui.
<rud0lf> can you pastebin the script?
<rud0lf> and/or could you specify the error?
<glitchd> yes 1 second
<glitchd> *moment
<glitchd> i have to reinstall it because i removed it to try another version
<rud0lf> no rush
<glitchd> rud0lf, ok ive got it reinstalled and ive got the error msg now. "Failed to change to directory “VLC media player” (No such file or directory)"
<rud0lf> hm at launching?
<glitchd> rud0lf, but i can open it manually and play whatever video file i want
<glitchd> only if i try to play a video by right clicking the video and choosing "play with vlc"
<rud0lf> link the pasted script please
<glitchd> *open with vlc media player
<glitchd> the script i use to get it to open normal sized?
<rud0lf> yes
<glitchd> ok
<glitchd> rud0lf, https://pastebin.com/WMhZfPs3
<rud0lf> i think you could add this line at the end of $HOME/.bashrc:
<rud0lf> export QT_AUTO_SCREEN_SCALE_FACTOR=0
<rud0lf> and then just change vlcc back to vlc
<rud0lf> no script needed
<rud0lf> i think: echo "export QT_AUTO_SCREEN_SCALE_FACTOR=0" >> ~/.bashrc
<rud0lf> would be enough
<glitchd> ill try that now and let you know.
<rud0lf> now i think of it it may affect some other qt applications :S
<glitchd> it didnt work anyways, and i removed it from the bashrc
<rud0lf> i think you need to relogin
<rud0lf> because it should work 100%
<glitchd> and if it does work, are other qt applications going to be affected?
<rud0lf> i guess so
<rud0lf> sorry i'm out of ideas
<rud0lf> oh i think i get it :)
<rud0lf> hold on need to make sure on my system
<glitchd> ok
<rud0lf> glitchd: got it :) https://pastebin.com/fWBNtZHg
<rud0lf> modified script
<rud0lf> "$@" <-- pass the arguments of script to vlcc
<rud0lf> quoted so it won't tread /home/foo/Movies/Foo Bar.mp4 as two arguments "/home/foo/Movies/Foo" and "Bar.mp4"
<rud0lf> *treat
<glitchd> ok ill give it a try right now
<glitchd> it works the same as my fix did, i still cant open video files from the right click menu
<rud0lf> uh
<glitchd> im not really sure why its saying that when its clearly installed
<rud0lf> glitchd: you may try this to see the dialog text that shows what arguments is vlc launched with https://pastebin.com/HFprcVUZ
<glitchd> when using that command, it opens a text window first, vlc doesnt open until i close that window
<rud0lf> yep but what's inside the text window?
<glitchd> nothing, it was blank
<rud0lf> wow
<rud0lf> didn't expect that
<glitchd> http://i.imgur.com/zOlbarr.png
<rud0lf> i'm lost here
<glitchd> thats the window that pops up when opening vlc now
<glitchd> like i said, its blank.
<glitchd> im gonna try getting a package from the vlc website and installing it instead of using the software center
<glitchd> nope still the same thing
<glitchd> im going to reinstall thx for the help
<Pongles> Hello, I need some help. I have xubuntu on my laptop and the .xsession-errors file has appearently risen to 97.6 GiB, bring my computer to a standstill
<Pongles> I've had to install an IRC app on my phone just to get here
<diogenes_> Pongles, so remove those?
<Pongles> "those"?
<diogenes_> .xsession-errors
<crimson_king> Pongles, at which point your computer locks up under this situation? Early in the boot process? When logging in to your account?
<crimson_king> See if you can get to a TTY, login and delete the file from the console
<crimson_king> login as root*
<crimson_king> or some other user, if any
<well_laid_lawn> using a live cd/usb to read the .xsession-errors file should help
<well_laid_lawn> else it will happen again
<crimson_king> Yep, that's better...
<Pongles> It happens during normal use, it fills my SSD and so nothing else can function. I don't know what errors it contains because I don't have the ability to read files close to 100 GiB
<Pongles> I don't have a live cd/USB as I am at work and only own 1 conputer
<Pongles> I've restarted my laptop which has bought me some time while the next error log fills up. The errors seem to be coming from nm-applet
<crimson_king> Pongles, try to stop NetworkManager then, see if it stops. Let's just identify where the problem comes from.
<crimson_king> sudo systemctl stop network-manager
<Pongles> Okay, I've stopped that
<crimson_king> See if the .xsession-errors is still being written to...
<Pongles> Seems it is still been written to, by mousepad now
<Pongles> 10 error messages within the last minute
<crimson_king> what makes you believe it's mousepad?
<crimson_king> that is writing to it..
<Pongles> That's the first word in the error message
<Pongles> (mousepad:5937): GTK-WARNING ...
<crimson_king> mousepad is open, then?
<Pongles> Well my laptop has a mousepad, but I haven't manually opened any apps for it
<Pongles> Oh wait, nvm I forgot that's what the pad program is called
<Pongles> Yes, I have that open
<crimson_king> run `top` on a terminal, see if any processes are showing unusually high CPU or memory consumption
<Pongles> No high consumption I can see, highest CPU is under 2%, highest mem is under 1%
<Pongles> Also seems the error file has stop being written to at such high rates
<Pongles> I guess network-manager was the biggest issue
<crimson_king> It seems many applications write to .xsession-errors.
<Pongles> I'm more worried about the ones that spam xsession-errors
<crimson_king> ok, try this... it should stop all writing to xsession-errors for now...
<crimson_king> edit /etc/X11/Xsession
<crimson_king> change ERRFILE to /dev/null
<crimson_king> it will redirect all entries to xsession-errors to /dev/null
<crimson_king> it should look like "ERRFILE=/dev/null"
<Pongles> But then I'd get no errors, so if something else does break, I wouldn't know.
<well_laid_lawn> +1 on that
<crimson_king> we can then use another tool to see what was writing to it
<crimson_king> No, wait. Sorry,
<crimson_king> It monitors in real time
<crimson_king> So don't do that change there.
<crimson_king> Let me just test fatrace here...
<crimson_king> install the package fatrace and run it as root.
<Pongles> Done
<Pongles> Seeing tclsh, i8kctl, and unknown
<Pongles> And now firefox
<crimson_king> I think `iotop` will be more useful for this
<Pongles> Brb
<crimson_king> Try iotop when you get back. Just install and run it.
<Pongles> Sorry about that, my phone's connection died
<Pongles> I have iotop running
<crimson_king> all right. So run iotop, and when it's running, press A on the keyboard
<crimson_king> it will show the accumulated amount of writes
<Pongles> okay
<crimson_king> and keep watching it for anything writing a lot.
<Pongles> So far the only thing writing a lot is firefox
<Pongles> but I also still have network-manager stopped
<crimson_king> start it up, see what happens
<Pongles> Well the first thing it did was break my irc connection
<Pongles> maybe it knows it's time is limited
<crimson_king> nothing on iotop?
<crimson_king> is the file growing?
<Pongles> nothing too much yet, but it has spammed a load in xsession-errors
<Pongles> all duplicates of the same error
<Pongles> just happening again and again
<Pongles> NetworkManager has written 16k and nm-applet has written 32k
<Pongles> It's these, just with a different set of timestamps: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/7h92rn3hfS/
<Pongles> happening 1-3 times a minute
<crimson_king> Pongles, paste your journalctl, maybe there's something useful there
<Pongles> I think this should have all the entries since last boot: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/RY9KqGsj7W/
<TJ-> Pongles: what's the issue? that report s missing all the important bits due to "Skilling..."
<Pongles> Skilling?
<TJ-> hahaha ... slaps fingers  "Skipping..."
<TJ-> line 82 of the paste
<Pongles> The issue is that nm-applet filled up my xsessions-error file to 97.6 GiB and I am trying to figure out how to stop it doing that without just dev/null/ing it
<TJ-> Pongles: ouch ... well, what is it reporting ?
<Pongles> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/7h92rn3hfS/
<TJ-> Pongles: presumably the same thing over and over?
<Pongles> yep
<Pongles> the thing in the paste, over and over
<Pongles> multiple times a minute
<TJ-> Pongles: show us "apt-cache policy network-manager-gnome"
<Pongles> Here: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/fPm2wrvhFV/
<TJ-> Pongles: how long has the user session been active? I've got 18.04 with a session going 5 days and .xsession-errors has similar errors to yours but is only 326MB
<Pongles> Mine has been active about an hour with a file size of 52.8 KiB, I'd say my previous session lenght was just under a week
<TJ-> hmmm... I'd seriously doubt a week caused 97.6G of nm-applet reports. Did you actually count how many entries were from nm-applet with something like "grep nm-applet .xsession-errors.log | wc -l " ? Because I *suspect* something else may have actually dumped something BIG into that file at some point which was in the middle.
<Pongles> No I didn't because I didn't know of anything that could read files that big
<Pongles> and I wish you had said that 2 minutes ago before I finally deleted it.
<TJ-> Pongles: I just did that count on mine, for the 5-day session, 30380
<TJ-> Pongles: I'd recommend you do this count once a day and keep track of the result so we can see how fast the count increases. At the same time record the file size for each count.
<Pongles> I am up to 470 in the last hour
<brainwash> bug 1755305
<ubottu> bug 1755305 in network-manager-applet (Ubuntu) ".xsession-errors filled with entries" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1755305
<TJ-> Pongles: that sounds about correct; each 'event' seems to cause 3 messages
<Pongles> by my count, I'd be at 75670 after about a week
<TJ-> Pongles: right ... nowhere near causing 76GB
<TJ-> Pongles: I recall investigating this about a year ago and determining it was due to an Ubuntu specific patch.... let me see if I can find that now
<Pongles> nm-applet wasn't the only thing I saw writting to my current .xsession-error file but it flooded out all the rest
<TJ-> Hmmm, can't find which PC I did the work on now. However, I think it is related to the wifi side in that nm-applet is periodically updating the list of WiFi SSIDs and is updating the menu it displays when clicked on. Of course, when this menu is invisible/hidden it has no parent. Calls from applet_update_menu() I think it was
<crimson_king> I get a prompt asking for authentication when the computer tries to suspend on idle. The screen locks after 15 minutes, and the system is supposed to suspend after 30, but that authentication prompt stops it from doing that. Any clues?
<crimson_king> ... on both of my computers, which run Xubuntu 19.04 with the same settings.
<crimson_king> The workaround here makes it suspend normally: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/policykit-desktop-privileges/+bug/1757375
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1757375 in policykit-desktop-privileges (Ubuntu) "Desktop unable to Suspend when Inactive" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<crimson_king> These are my Xfce-power-manager settings: The *screen* is set to go blank after 10 min, suspend after 12 min, shutdown after 15 min. The *system* is set to suspend after 30. *light-locker* is set to lock session when screensaver is _active_ and delay for 5 seconds; it also locks when the system suspends
<brainwash> crimson_king: try with xfce4-screensaver instead of light-locker
<brainwash> it's available in 19.04 and will be default in 19.10
<crimson_king> brainwash, didn't know it was here already, i will try it
<Pongles> So turns out it wasn't the nm-applet causing the huge .xsession-error file
<Pongles> 5 hours after restart and it's up to 4.5 GiB
<Pongles> If I had to guess, based on what I've seen so far. It's filled with about 4.5 GiB of this: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/VBpvPPsbG7/
<Pongles> I wonder if it's caused by me putting my laptop in Suspend mode while transporting it.
<TJ-> Pongles:  glad you've pin-pointed it
<TJ-> Pongles: apparently its from VLC
<Pongles> I do have VLC open, and it does seem to bug out when I lock or suspend my session
<TJ-> lots of errors reported, seems the underlying issue is hardware/drivers, but there's for example https://forum.videolan.org/viewtopic.php?t=148761
<TJ-> and this bug about the cause https://trac.videolan.org/vlc/ticket/18708
<Pongles> Hmm, interesting. Thanks. Your first link says that the logging can be disabled however when I check my VLC settings, the logging already isn't enabled.
<TJ-> Pongles: there's some discussion here which seems to suggest part of the issue can be when the system does NOT have an Nvidia GPU but VLC in 'auto' hardware acceleration mode uses NVidia's VDPAU library. There's a setting workaround in that scenario suggested too. https://github.com/i-rinat/libvdpau-va-gl/issues/53
<Pongles> I do have a Nvidia GPU though
<Pongles> I might not have the prop drivers though.
<andresArgentina> Hi there! I just installed Xubuntu 19.04 (before that I tried with 18.04 and 18.10) in a notebook "Bangho Cloud G". It always has 2 problems: wifi and audio. I could make the wifi works with an external USB, but I was not the same with the audio
<andresArgentina> When I put "lspci" in the terminal I get this:
<andresArgentina> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Atom/Celeron/Pentium Processor x5-E8000/J3xxx/N3xxx Series SoC Transaction Register (rev 36)00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Atom/Celeron/Pentium Processor x5-E8000/J3xxx/N3xxx Series PCI Configuration Registers (rev 36)00:03.0 Multimedia controller: Intel Corporation Atom/Celeron/Pentium
<andresArgentina> Processor x5-E8000/J3xxx/N3xxx Series Imaging Unit (rev 36)00:0b.0 Signal processing controller: Intel Corporation Atom/Celeron/Pentium Processor x5-E8000/J3xxx/N3xxx Series Power Management Controller (rev 36)00:14.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation Atom/Celeron/Pentium Processor x5-E8000/J3xxx/N3xxx Series USB xHCI Controller (rev 36)00:1a.0
<andresArgentina> Encryption controller: Intel Corporation Atom/Celeron/Pentium Processor x5-E8000/J3xxx/N3xxx Series Trusted Execution Engine (rev 36)00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation Atom/Celeron/Pentium Processor x5-E8000/J3xxx/N3xxx Series PCU (rev 36)
<andresArgentina> ¿Can anybody give me a hand?
<Wayward_Vagabond> So, after messing arounf trying to get an HP printer working, I seem to have broken CUPS on xubuntu 18.04.2lts
<Wayward_Vagabond> tried reinstalling everything cups/printer related and cleared out the job that was saved, but still can't cups to start again
<TJ-> Wayward_Vagabond: what does the service log report?
